# The last person to post in this thread WINS!!



## dmp

YAY! I'm winning!!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> YAY! I'm winning!!


Not anymore!   :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Actually USA never was winning because you didn't post the words
"in this thread"


----------



## dmp

Foiled again - 2nd time in this thread.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

When (if it does) will this thread close???

"in this thread"


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Actually USA never was winning because you didn't post the words
> "in this thread"


 :funnyface      NOW I'm winning "in this thread"


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

We're all a bunch of post whores "in this thread"


----------



## dmp

I'm no longer winning.


----------



## UsaPride

You guys are nut, in this thread, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You guys are nut, in this thread, LOL!!!


Does it count if I qoute someone sayin " in this thread" as I did above???


----------



## dmp

yes.  Frankly, you are using to literal of an interpretation of the rules.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Does it count if I qoute someone sayin " in this thread" as I did above???


Not sure.  -=d=-, does it count if we quote "in this thread", LOL!!  : 
Mercy, we must be bored, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> yes.  Frankly, you are using to literal of an interpretation of the rules.


I thought it was a trick..
so the winner will be the person to have the last post in this thread


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> so the winner will be the person to have the last post in this thread


Ding, ding, ding!  LOL!  Tried to confuse me there, didn't ya?!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

yes


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I thought it was a trick..
> so the winner will be the person to have the last post in this thread




Indeed.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

got it!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> We're all a bunch of post whores "in this thread"




Now you are a Rep points and post whore !!  

You know technically this could be rigged... =d= could post then close the thread so it isn't fair !  :chains:  :duh3:    :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> got it!


good!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Now you are a Rep points and post whore !!
> 
> You know technically this could be rigged... =d= could post then close the thread so it isn't fair !  :chains:  :duh3:    :happy2:


Yes, and he could also set it to close on a day we don't know about!


----------



## Sandy73

can we post anything in this thread ?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Now you are a Rep points and post whore !!
> 
> You know technically this could be rigged... =d= could post then close the thread so it isn't fair !  :chains:  :duh3:    :happy2:



technically I'm still a rep whore because I'm trying to get 1,000 posts to up 
my rep points again. Just kidding.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> can we post anything in this thread ?


*NO FATTIES!!!! *  Please make that rule =d=


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> technically I'm still a rep whore because I'm trying to get 1,000 posts to up
> my rep points again. Just kidding.



You whore !!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> You whore !!


Slut


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> You know technically this could be rigged... =d= could post then close the thread so it isn't fair !


Don't give him ideas, LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *NO FATTIES!!!! *  Please make that rule =d=




I am on a FATTIE strike right now... Sir Bunny is pouting cause he misses them ! :funnyface


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Slut




asshole


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Don't give him ideas, LOL!




I think he would have figured that out already !  :duh3:


----------



## dmp

my cat's breath smells like catfood.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> You know technically this could be rigged... =d= could post then close the thread so it isn't fair !  :chains:  :duh3:    :happy2:



We will just have to take his word for it!!!

Hey, I'll tell you what. You can get a good look at a butcher's ass by sticking 
your head up there. But, wouldn't you rather to take his word for it?
No wait 

No, I meant, you can get a good look at a T-bone steak by sticking 
your head up a butcher's ass... No, wait. It's gotta be your bull.


----------



## Sandy73

My dogs breath smells like ass


----------



## jimnyc

I win! No applause, just send me $$$.


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> We will just have to take his word for it!!!
> 
> Hey, I'll tell you what. You can get a good look at a butcher's ass by sticking
> your head up there. But, wouldn't you rather to take his word for it?
> No wait
> 
> No, I meant, you can get a good look at a T-bone steak by sticking
> your head up a butcher's ass... No, wait. It's gotta be your bull.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

>


It's from Tommy Boy, Sandy!


----------



## Sandy73

jimnyc said:
			
		

> I win! No applause, just send me $$$.



Uh oh now we have 2 that can close this puppy down ~


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Uh oh now we have 2 that can close this puppy down ~


We will just have to take his word for it too!!!

Hey, I'll tell you what. You can get a good look at a butcher's ass by sticking 
your head up there. But, wouldn't you rather to take his word for it?
No wait 

No, I meant, you can get a good look at a T-bone steak by sticking 
your head up a butcher's ass... No, wait. It's gotta be your bull.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll tell you what. You can get a good look at a butcher's ass by sticking
> your head up there. But, wouldn't you rather to take his word for it?
> No wait
> 
> No, I meant, you can get a good look at a T-bone steak by sticking
> your head up a butcher's ass... No, wait. It's gotta be your bull.


Chris Farley movie, but can't remember the name.  Tommy Boy!!  Woohoo!  LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's from Tommy Boy, Sandy!




That had Chris Farley or Adam Sanlder in it ?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's from Tommy Boy, Sandy!


I'm late as usual, LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> That had Chris Farley or Adam Sanlder in it ?



I mean Sandler


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> That had Chris Farley or Adam Sanlder in it ?


Chris Farley!


----------



## dmp

> I win! No applesause, just send me $$$.




mmmmmm...applesauce.


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm late as usual, LOL!



You suck so give up some rep points Biotch !


----------



## Sandy73

-=d=- said:
			
		

> mmmmmm...applesauce.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> You suck so give up some rep points Biotch !


No rep point giving on this thread......
unless it's to me!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> mmmmmm...applesauce.


LOL!  I had to scroll up to see if that's what he wrote, LMAO!!
Goober!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I have a snake


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> You suck so give up some rep points Biotch !


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No rep point giving on this thread......
> unless it's to me!




I tried but I need to spread the love somemore !    :teeth:


----------



## dmp

You guys make rep points so....cheap. 

:-/


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I also have three Pomeranians (they are the wife's)


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I have a snake


What a coincidence.  I seen a snake today.


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



Look biotch,I gave you some !


----------



## Sandy73

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You guys make rep points so....cheap.
> 
> :-/




You with 400 pernts... :firing:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What a coincidence.  I seen a snake today.


Was it a trouser snake???
I got one of those too!!!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I have a snake



I like snakes ! They are cool !


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I like trouser snakes ! They are cool !
> Oh and Joker is the Coolest!!!!!!


I knew it! I knew it!
SLUT!!!


----------



## Hobbit

Pork Chop Sandwiches!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Pork Chop Sandwiches!!!! and Joker is the best!!!


Thank You


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Was it a trouser snake???


   
Yall are all nuts!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yall are all nuts!!


Did ya see some of those today too???


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Did ya see some of those today too???



hahahahhahaha  :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Did ya see some of those today too???


 :rotflmao:   Walked right into that one, didn't I?!  LMAO!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

We know you did Sandy!!!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I knew it! I knew it!
> SLUT!!!




Well, I would rather a trouser trout then a Tuna sandwich !


----------



## dmp

Do we HAVE To endure 100% sexual content?


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> We know you did Sandy!!!





Did what ? Oh God don't answer that !


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> hahahahhahaha  :rotflmao:
> Joker is the funniest man on Earth. I want to have his children!!!



Whoa, Hold on a minute there slut!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Do we HAVE To endure 100% sexual content?


Does this bother you =d=???
I'm being serious here!


----------



## dmp

it's tiresome...and eventually kills threads, save for the 2-3 people who fixate on sex.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Do we HAVE To endure 100% sexual content?


Sorry -=d=-, I was being serious!  Jokers the pervert!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> it's tiresome...and eventually kills threads, save for the 2-3 people who fixate on sex.   PS we should NEVER put Joker in the Evil observer!!!


Got it. Just trying to be funny, that's all!


----------



## Sandy73

-=d=- said:
			
		

> it's tiresome...and eventually kills threads, save for the 2-3 people who fixate on sex.




And whom would that be ? :bat:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sorry -=d=-, I was being serious!  Jokers the pervert!!


Hey!!! I'm not a perv!
I just like to make people laugh and I know Sandy was on here.
That's just the best way to make her laugh!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Got it. Just trying to be funny, that's all!




No worries, Mate.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm going to lunch now!


----------



## Avatar4321

Wins what?


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey!!! I'm not a perv!
> I just like to make people laugh and I know Sandy was on here.
> That's just the best way to make her laugh!



It don't have to involve sex I just like funny stuff in general !


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey!!! I'm not a perv!


You are!  But I was just teasing, LOL!!


----------



## dmp

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Wins what?





No tellin.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No tellin.


You don't know or you're just not telling?  LOL!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You don't know or you're just not telling?  LOL!




No tellin.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No tellin.


 :funnyface


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Pay me, bitches!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You are!  But I was just teasing, LOL!!


AM NOT


----------



## UsaPride

joker96bravo said:
			
		

> am Not


Are Too!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are Too!!


Nuh uh


----------



## Sandy73

Im tellin mommy !


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nuh uh


Uh huh!    
Hey 2 more posts and I hit 1100.  When the hell did I hit 1000?  LOL, I was wanting to celebrate!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No I'm not
5 more posts and I'm at 800


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No I'm not
> 5 more posts and I'm at 800



whoa.. Eight.  Hundred.


Send in the clowns.

:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No I'm not


Check your rep comments, LOL!!   :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> whoa.. Eight.  Hundred.
> 
> 
> Send in the clowns.
> 
> :


Hey I haven't even been on the board that long


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Check your rep comments, LOL!!   :funnyface


ok check yours too.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ok check yours too.


ROTFLMAO!!!  You goober!!!   

Hey, 1100 Posts, WOOHOO!!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey I haven't even been on the board that long




Seems like you have been on forever ! :gross2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Seems like you have been on forever ! :gross2:


Hasn't even been 90 days yet.
2 posts left


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hasn't even been 90 days yet.
> 2 posts left


Dang, I thought you were here before me.  
You're dieing to post now, aren't cha?!  LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang, I thought you were here before me.
> You're dieing to post now, aren't cha?!  LOL!!


Always
1 more post


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*800 posts! YA BABY!!!!*


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *800 posts! YA BABY!!!!*


Congratulations!!!   
Although I shouldn't because I didn't see a "Congrats" for my 1100!  :funnyface


----------



## dmp

On the first board I ever joined? (I was actually the first registered member)...I had 23K+


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *800 posts! YA BABY!!!!*




COngrats... You are bored arn't you ? :


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> On the first board I ever joined? (I was actually the first registered member)...I had 23K+


Good gracious, Darin.  You really are a "post whore" aren't ya, LOL!!!


----------



## dmp

so much in fact, I coined that term.


----------



## Sandy73

-=d=- said:
			
		

> On the first board I ever joined? (I was actually the first registered member)...I had 23K+




Whore  :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!
> Although I shouldn't because I didn't see a "Congrats" for my 1100!  :funnyface


Oh ya, Congratulations! as soon as I spread some love 
I'll hook you up with some rep points.


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh ya, Congratulations! as soon as I spread some love
> I'll hook you up with some rep points.




And you called me the slut ! :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> And you called me the slut ! :teeth:


What does you being a real slut and me being a rep whore have in common???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh ya, Congratulations! as soon as I spread some love
> I'll hook you up with some rep points.


Well, spread the love then baby!!  LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I can't do it!!!! The board will not let me because
I gave up to much rep today, first time I ever did that.
Maybe I'll feel generous tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What does you being a real slut and me being a rep whore have in common???






 :fu2:  :fu2:


----------



## dmp

rep whores.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> rep whores.


Never!!  Well, maybe once.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> rep whores.


Hey =d=,
when was your last audit???
I'm nearing the end of one as we speak.
Just waiting for my report card.
STUPID GOVERNMENT AUDIT PEOPLE!!!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey =d=,
> when was your last audit???
> I'm nearing the end of one as we speak.
> Just waiting for my report card.
> STUPID GOVERNMENT AUDIT PEOPLE!!!




huh? I don't get audits.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> STUPID GOVERNMENT AUDIT PEOPLE!!!


Uh oh, you're in trouble now.  I'm telling, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> huh? I don't get audits.


You don't have inspections from the post security dude???


----------



## Sandy73

Where is Lolita ?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> huh? I don't get audits.


My bad... I thought you worked more with class. stuff


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> My bad... I thought you worked more with class. stuff


Lies!!  You just couldn't think of anything else to post, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Lies!!  You just couldn't think of anything else to post, LOL!!!


and......
I want to win


----------



## Sandy73

I Am Gonna Win !!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> My bad... I thought you worked more with class. stuff




I work with FOUO stuff mostly, with the occasional 'secret' presentation/decision paper thrown in.  We don't, however, handle or transport, or store classified material.


----------



## Sandy73

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I work with FOUO stuff mostly, with the occasional 'secret' presentation/decision paper thrown in.  We don't, however, handle or transport, or store classified material.




Yeah ok !


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and......


I knew it!!  LMAO!!
And I'm gonna win!  
Well, probably not, I have to leave soon


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I work with FOUO stuff mostly, with the occasional 'secret' presentation/decision paper thrown in.  We don't, however, handle or transport, or store classified material.


Be glad you don't have to mess with an auditer.
They go for the balls my friend.


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I knew it!!  LMAO!!
> And I'm gonna win!
> Well, probably not, I have to leave soon



Look dammit I am missing Maury for this shit I better win ! :chains:


----------



## dmp

If we can get this thread to have more replies than the 'what are you listening to' thread, I'll send SOMEBODY a nekkid picture.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> If we can get this thread to have more replies than the 'what are you listening to' thread, I'll send SOMEBODY a nekkid picture.


of who???


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> of who???




*whom*


----------



## Sandy73

We are at 133 and like 1500 to go !


----------



## dmp

14 more...for me


----------



## Hobbit

Who wants a body massage?

There, I've tacked on another post.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> *whom*


ok....of whom, or should I say what.
I remember your "full frontal of Paris Hilton"


----------



## Hobbit

56 more and I hit 1000


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> of who???


LMAO!! 
Well, I don't need a naked picture but I'm game to try and make more posts than the song thread!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ok....of whom, or should I say what.
> I remember your "full frontal of Paris Hilton"




I was never so glad to see a building !


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Who wants a body massage?


Hey,I'm going to start school soon to be a massage therapist.  
Not really interesting to anyone but I added another post too, LOL!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ok....of whom, or should I say what.
> I remember your "full frontal of Paris Hilton"




Twas funny...  And you saw my wife's large, firm, round...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Twas funny...  And you saw my wife's large, firm, round...


Hey, I offered up a pic of my ass on the board but no one wanted to see it.
cept Sandy (sigh)


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Twas funny...  And you saw my wife's large, firm, round...


Now whose getting nasty?  LMAO!!!  
:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Now i'm gonna make you dance... 
Here's your chance... 
Yeah, boy, shake that ass...
 -- Whoops, I mean girl, girl-girl-girl


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now whose getting nasty?  LMAO!!!
> :




see for yourself:

 <-- Click me


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> -- Whoops, I mean girl, girl-girl-girl


Sure you did!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Now i'm gonna make you dance...
> Here's your chance...
> Yeah, boy, shake that ass...
> -- Whoops, I mean girl, girl-girl-girl



Secret tendiencies there Joker ?? :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> see for yourself


LOL!!  I seen them.  Nice pumpkins!!  LOL!  Very artistic, you are.  I couldn't really tell what Mary's was though.  What is it?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  I seen them.  Nice pumpkins!!  LOL!  Very artistic, you are.  I couldn't really tell what Mary's was though.  What is it?




it's a castle.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Secret tendiencies there Joker ?? :happy2:


No... I just got the new eminem song stuck in my head.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> it's a castle.


Well, now that I know, I'll look again!  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, that does look like a castle, LOL!  Sorry, I couldn't see it before.  She did very good too!!  Looks like it was fun!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sure you did!


Haven't you guys heard that song by Eminem???

"_oh boy just touch my body,
I mean girl just touch my body_"


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Haven't you guys heard that song by Eminem???
> 
> "_oh boy just touch my body,
> I mean girl just touch my body_"


Um, no.  LOL!!  Don't try to cover your ass now, literally, LOL!!!
I'm teasing, but no, never heard it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, no.  LOL!!  Don't try to cover your ass now, literally, LOL!!!
> I'm teasing, but no, never heard it.



Cover my ass...hmmmphh
I was trying to show it off earlier!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I have to go for the day.....
I'll be back to play again tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Haven't you guys heard that song by Eminem???
> 
> "_oh boy just touch my body,
> I mean girl just touch my body_"




Nope and can't stand M&M .. He sucks ass !


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I have to go for the day.....
> I'll be back to play again tomorrow.


See ya tomorrow, Joker!!


----------



## Sandy73

Well, hubby is working late so I can stay on as long as I want !


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Well, hubby is working late so I can stay on as long as I want !


Lucky, Lucky!!!
I guess I need to fix dinner soon, LOL!!  Hmmm, Pizza?  LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Lucky, Lucky!!!
> I guess I need to fix dinner soon, LOL!!  Hmmm, Pizza?  LOL!



I was thinking the same here too.. Domino's will be busy tonight ! :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same here too.. Domino's will be busy tonight ! :happy2:


Gotta go with Pizza Slut, I mean Hut, LOL!  I don't know why.  We always call them because they are literally right on the corner of our street.  Of course we choose delivery, LOL!  But it takes them longer to get to my house then damn well Dominos that's accross town.  Now, what the hell is that about?


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Gotta go with Pizza Slut, I mean Hut, LOL!  I don't know why.  We always call them because they are literally right on the corner of our street.  Of course we choose delivery, LOL!  But it takes them longer to get to my house then damn well Dominos that's accross town.  Now, what the hell is that about?




Pizza Slut is nasty ! I like the thin crust canadian bacon from Domino's !


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Pizza Slut is nasty ! I like the thin crust canadian bacon from Domino's !


I don't eat, so all's good.  The kids don't know the difference of any pizzas, and if hubby wants something different then he should pick something up on the way home!    
Okay, no seriously, I gotta fix dinner, LOL!!


----------



## Hobbit

GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!!

(1 more post added)


----------



## Sandy73

Im going home now.. Try to hold back the tears ~


----------



## UsaPride

Woohoo!  I'm winning!  LOL!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  I'm winning!  LOL!




not anymore !


----------



## dmp

Still not!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Still not!


Ass!  LMAO!!


----------



## Sandy73

IM BACKKKK !! and I am winning ! :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> IM BACKKKK !! and I am winning ! :funnyface


Well, I was winning for 11 minutes.  Oh wait, what's this?  I'm winning again, LOL!!


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I was winning for 11 minutes.  Oh wait, what's this?  I'm winning again, LOL!!




NOTTTTT...


----------



## Sandy73

3600 BABY !!


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> NOTTTTT...


LOL!!   :funnyface


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!   :funnyface




 :teeth:  :teeth:  :blah2:  :blah2:


----------



## UsaPride

177.  How many to go?  LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

*YOU ALL SUCK ... I AM WINNING !*


----------



## Shattered

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> *YOU ALL SUCK ... I AM WINNING !*



Ok.


----------



## dmp




----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.


One more post, Shattered, and you hit 400, LOL!
Now I'm looking at everyones post count, LOL!!


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.




Get with the program Shattered .. WE just need to post something !


----------



## Fmr jarhead

What are you talking about?


----------



## Sandy73

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?




Go back and read all 183 post !


----------



## UsaPride

One more for the road!  LOL!  Night all!


----------



## Shattered

Do I get anything good for 400?  Money?  Flowers? (They die anyway)  Candy?


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> One more for the road!  LOL!  Night all!



Night Tammie !

One more post !  :read:


----------



## Hobbit

I am the champion.
I am the champion.
No time for losers,
'cause I am the champion.


----------



## Sandy73

Hobbit said:
			
		

> I am the champion.
> I am the champion.
> No time for losers,
> 'cause I am the champion.



You have a horrible singing voice ! :


----------



## Shattered

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> You have a horrible singing voice ! :



Don't you mean typing voice?  Fingers seem to have no rhythm at all...


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't you mean typing voice?  Fingers seem to have no rhythm at all...




eh either way !


----------



## Shattered

I'm sure he (she?) has a very nice singing voice.


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm sure he (she?) has a very nice sining voice.



Whats a sining voice ?
  :funnyface


----------



## Shattered

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you're talking about.



Me neither but hey its a post !


----------



## Shattered

I'll stop now.. I didn't get anything good at 400, so I doubt 404 is going to be any better...


----------



## Sandy73

Well, I would post a fattie but presently Janeen and I are holding a Fattie strike !


----------



## Shattered

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Well, I would post a fattie but presently Janeen and I are holding a Fattie strike !



That'll get me to post again - long enough to say *THANK GOD!!!!*

Dem's some UGLY bitches.  ...and how the HELL does one LET themselves get to that point without thinking "Hey, something's wrong here.."????


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> That'll get me to post again - long enough to say *THANK GOD!!!!*
> 
> Dem's some UGLY bitches.  ...and how the HELL does one LET themselves get to that point without thinking "Hey, something's wrong here.."????



Eh, the guys like them.. Especially Sir Bunny !  :happy2:


----------



## Shattered

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Eh, the guys like them.. Especially Sir Bunny !  :happy2:



I think you're mistaken.    Maybe after... :alco:


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> I think you're mistaken.    Maybe after... :alco:




Hey they still like em ! :rotflmao:


----------



## Hobbit

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm sure he (she?) has a very nice singing voice.



He and yes...or so I hear.  I always get applause at Karaoke places by singing "American Pie," and when I can get some girls to sing with, my "Love Shack" performances crack everybody up.


----------



## nbdysfu

¡Famosas Amosas son deliciosas con la Leche!


----------



## Hobbit

Wo shi hao.  Ni bu shi.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

nbdysfu said:
			
		

> ¡Famosas Amosas son deliciosas con la Leche!



Exactly.....


----------



## UsaPride

nbdysfu said:
			
		

> ¡Famosas Amosas son deliciosas con la Leche!


I got Famous Amos and delicious, LOL!!
Hey, and I'm winning, WOOHOO, LOL!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Nope, not going to go back an read posts...just tell me what all the rambling is about...cliff notes, please.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

screw it, I will figure it out by myself.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

or maybe I won't


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> or maybe I won't


Just saying anything.  Bored!  LOL!  It started out trying to be the last one to post, now we're trying to get the post longer than the songs post.  Not really talking about anything in particular.


----------



## Sandy73

Hey I was winning for like 4 hours !    

Go me Go me Go me !!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Hey I was winning for like 4 hours !


 :funnyface


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

>




Why the VIOLENCE ??????? What is this world coming to that we must shoot happy banana's !


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

>


You can't beat me!  I have no life, LOL!! :


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You can't beat me!  I have no life, LOL!! :



I am talking about shooting happy banana's ... Oh yeah, my life is really kickin !


----------



## Shattered

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Why the VIOLENCE ??????? What is this world coming to that we must shoot *happy banana's* !



Exactly!  Pascifistic Liberal pieces of shit.

(I've only had 1 cup of coffee this moring - sue me)


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I am talking about shooting happy banana's ...


What??  LOL!!  You were talking about shooting banana's with Shattered, you sent me a smoke, LOL!  
WAKE UP SANDY!!  LOL!  :


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What??  LOL!!  You were talking about shooting banana's with Shattered, you sent me a smoke, LOL!
> WAKE UP SANDY!!  LOL!  :


Yes, but it was a post !


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> Exactly!  Pascifistic Liberal pieces of shit.
> 
> (I've only had 1 cup of coffee this moring - sue me)




How much ya got ????  :scratch:


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Yes, but it was a post !


LOL!  And so is this!


----------



## Shattered

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> How much ya got ????  :scratch:



Just eough to barely get me out the door to work's full coffee pot.


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!  And so is this!




Have another smoke !


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> Just eough to barely get me out the door to work's full coffee pot.




I meant cash so I could sue ya !  :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Have another smoke !


I am!


----------



## Shattered

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I meant cash so I could sue ya !  :teeth:



Pfft.  Let's just say I'm going to die rich, and I'm taking it all with me.    I'm sure I could find something to leave you, though, were you to have some nice eye candy posted for me by the time I get home from work tonight...


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I am!




I think I am the only person on this board (besides Jack) that don't smoke ! :gross2:


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> Pfft.  Let's just say I'm going to die rich, and I'm taking it all with me.    I'm sure I could find something to leave you, though, were you to have some nice eye candy posted for me by the time I get home from work tonight...




I never mind posting the eye candy !


----------



## Shattered

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I never mind posting the eye candy !



Fantastic!  My thread's thattaway (points), and I'll be home around 6:30 (that's 8:30 on this board).   :happy2:  :happy2:  :hail:


----------



## Shattered

Oh, and not that I'm greedy or picky, or anything, but...the longer the hair, the better.


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> Fantastic!  My thread's thattaway (points), and I'll be home around 6:30 (that's 8:30 on this board).   :happy2:  :happy2:  :hail:




I will do my best !


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, and not that I'm greedy or picky, or anything, but...the longer the hair, the better.



Something to hold on to huh ?


----------



## UsaPride

Just making a post.    :


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Just making a post.    :



_**snatches USA's smoke & runs outside**_


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**snatches USA's smoke & runs outside**_


That's okay, I got another


----------



## Shattered

Hmph..  Apparently, Sandy's pretty good about hookin you up, but a little slow about hookin me up...  Favortism blows chunks.

 :nine:


----------



## Shattered

I go worky now.  Have fun & behave.     :whip3:


----------



## Sandy73

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmph..  Apparently, Sandy's pretty good about hookin you up, but a little slow about hookin me up...  Favortism blows chunks.
> 
> :nine:




No i don't !!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Sandy's pretty good about hookin you up


Me?  Sandy, you hooked me up?  Link please


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Me?  Sandy, you hooked me up?  Link please




Ummm I didn't hook anyone up ! Well, maybe myself !  :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Ummm I didn't hook anyone up ! Well, maybe myself !  :teeth:


Bitch!  :funnyface


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Bitch!  :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

>


 :happy2:


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

Winning again! :


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Winning again! :




BITE ME ~ :blah2:  :blah2:


----------



## Sandy73

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> who has a mouth big enough!



You do ...


----------



## UsaPride

Winning again!


----------



## Sandy73

ME TOO !!!!  :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

Not now!   :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Not now!   :funnyface


*BACK IN THE GAME*


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  Hey, my friends back!!
So Joker, not in prison, that's a good sign, LOL!!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *BACK IN THE GAME*





Woopie doo  :funnyface


----------



## janeeng

Here - hook you all up!!! long hair, short hair, and all BODIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Woopie doo  :funnyface


Suck a fart out of my ass Sandy!!!
PS good morning!  :


----------



## Sandy73

janeeng said:
			
		

> Here - hook you all up!!! long hair, short hair, and all BODIES!!!!!!!!!




Oh Holy God !! I could hurt everyone of them !   :hail:  :hail:

Well, except the chocolate one.. That one is Shattered's  :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Here - hook you all up!!! long hair, short hair, and all BODIES!!!!!!!!!


Hey Janeen, welcome back.  Sorry your surgery didn't go through.  That sucks!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Suck a fart out of my ass Sandy!!!
> PS good morning!  :




eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww! 

make sure you had lots of eggs and chili!!!!!   :nine:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> make sure you had lots of eggs and chili!!!!!   :nine:


With hot sauce baby!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Yall are just plain nasty!!!  Oh, and I'm winning!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey Janeen, welcome back.  Sorry your surgery didn't go through.  That sucks!



Thanks Pride! yeah, kinda sucks! I was all ready, got out my fear and all.  Get to the hospital at 10 a.m. - surgery supposed to be at noon, then bumped to 2 - then finally at 1:15 told my lungs have fluid in them and the achnod wouldn't put me under, claimed to dangerous.  My surgeon was ready to go and would have, but hey, what are you going to do.  Just a pain now, to doctors on Monday to hopefully get clearance, then to only re-schedule and start from the beginning AGAIN! pain in the ass!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> With hot sauce baby!!!!



Oh hell yeah! hahahahah! the hotter, then better!!!!!! makes for a nice hot smelly one!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Thanks Pride! yeah, kinda sucks! I was all ready, got out my fear and all.  Get to the hospital at 10 a.m. - surgery supposed to be at noon, then bumped to 2 - then finally at 1:15 told my lungs have fluid in them and the achnod wouldn't put me under, claimed to dangerous.  My surgeon was ready to go and would have, but hey, what are you going to do.  Just a pain now, to doctors on Monday to hopefully get clearance, then to only re-schedule and start from the beginning AGAIN! pain in the ass!


Good luck with that!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good luck with that!



Thanks!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> pain in the ass!


Sounds like it!!  I'm sure you'd rather just do it and get it over with.  Well, soon hopefully!  
Oh, did I tell you I woke during my knee surgery, LOL!!  Tell them to put you WAY under!!  LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Suck a fart out of my ass Sandy!!!
> PS good morning!  :





Promises promises ! You know you love me ~  :dev1:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good luck with that!


Well, I see you responding to everyone elses posts, but not mine TO YOU.  Should I be paranoid or offended?    LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sounds like it!!  I'm sure you'd rather just do it and get it over with.  Well, soon hopefully!
> Oh, did I tell you I woke during my knee surgery, LOL!!  Tell them to put you WAY under!!  LOL!



Yeah, that I wouldn't want! that must have sucked! Doctor said to do local then, but the hodgy said no way, anything can cause him to go general and with lungs full, he refused! I would have settled for novacaine just to get it done.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I would have settled for novacaine just to get it done.


LMAO!!!  Nothing worse than waiting, that's for sure!  Take some Nyquil and cut 'er open, LOL!!

Oh, and I'm winning, LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Nothing worse than waiting, that's for sure!  Take some Nyquil and cut 'er open, LOL!!
> 
> Oh, and I'm winning, LOL!



HAHAHAHA! never thought about Nyquil, that would do - too me a half of the cup that comes with it once and slept for nearly 2 days!!!!! Hey, being drunk would do too! deal with the pain later on! 

Now who's winning? HAHA


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> too me a half of the cup that comes with it once and slept for nearly 2 days!!!!!


Good gracious.  I can't do Nyquil.  Keeps me up with a pounding heart.  I swear it's like taking speed to me.  But, Dayquil makes me drowsy, go figure.  Always gotta be different, LOL!
Oh, and I am, LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious.  I can't do Nyquil.  Keeps me up with a pounding heart.  I swear it's like taking speed to me.  But, Dayquil makes me drowsy, go figure.  Always gotta be different, LOL!
> Oh, and I am, LOL!



HAHAHA! leave it to you Pride!!!!! some do work that way though! has a reverse reaction.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> leave it to you Pride!!!!!


Yeah really!  Couple of weeks ago I sliced my finger OPEN on an ice cube.  Come on, an ice cube?  Everybody I told said, "Leave it to you".  So, it's no secret, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

Might lose this one! hahaha, but have to catch up on some cleaning and wash.  I will be sure to come back and get last comment in!


----------



## UsaPride

Gotta get moving myself.  Don't...want...too......


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Hey, my friends back!!
> So Joker, not in prison, that's a good sign, LOL!!


Sorry, I didn't see this post, Janeeng posted to fast and it went to the next page.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't see this post, Janeeng posted to fast and it went to the next page.


Hey, there's another one I've heard before     Gotta come up with some new ones, Joker, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, there's another one I've heard before     Gotta come up with some new ones, Joker, LOL!!



IT'S TRUE, I SWEAR....

I DIDN'T DO IT, I WAS AT CHURCH.

MY CAR BROKE DOWN

I WAS ABDUCTED BY ALIENS

THE PRESIDENT CALLED ME FOR A TOP SECRET MISSION

I WAS DRUNK


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!  Do you keep a little cheat sheet in cases of emergency?  LOL!!!  
Nut!


----------



## Sandy73

YOu both suck....  

I am still here ~


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I am still here ~


Dammit!   :funnyface 
But I'm winning!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Do you keep a little cheat sheet in cases of emergency?  LOL!!!
> Nut!


Us men have our own excuse hotline that runs 24-7


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Us men have our own excuse hotline that runs 24-7


CRAP.....
Sorry guys, I let the cat out!!!!!


----------



## dmp

post whores...


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Us men have our own excuse hotline that runs 24-7


I KNEW IT!!!  I said there was a hotline, no one believed me.  Well, now I have proof!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> post whores...


I learned from the great master =d=


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> post whores...


Jealous?  LMAO!!  Hey Mr. 23,000 posts, you have no room to talk, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I KNEW IT!!!  I said there was a hotline, no one believed me.  Well, now I have proof!  LOL!


Forget I said that, I may loose my status as a Male


----------



## Fmr jarhead

get over it


----------



## Fmr jarhead

now I am just a P/W


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Isn't this close to 300 now?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

just a couple more to go


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Is there a rule against this kind of behavior?


----------



## Sandy73

MEN !! :chains:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Or....is this thread topic the rule for the thread?


----------



## Sandy73

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Or....is this thread topic the rule for the thread?




Just post wahtever you want !


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Forget I said that, I may loose my status as a Male


Well, then you can sing...
"Now i'm gonna make you dance... 
Here's your chance... 
Yeah, boy, shake that ass..."
....and not have to worry about covering for yourself, LMAO!!


----------



## Sandy73

300 !!!


----------



## Sandy73

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> 300 !!!




DAMMIT


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> 300 !!!


Only 1600 plus more to go, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, then you can sing...
> "Now i'm gonna make you dance...
> Here's your chance...
> Yeah, boy, shake that ass..."
> ....and not have to worry about covering for yourself, LMAO!!


oops I mean girl....girl,girl,girl


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Only 1600 plus more to go, LOL!!





YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> oops I mean girl....girl,girl,girl


LMAO!!  See, covering yourself again, LOL!!  It's okay, we won't think any worse about you than we already do.   :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ok.....
I got some work to do, but I'll be back


----------



## UsaPride

Me too.  Later all!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

whatever I want?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I don't know if I can handle the responsibility of that


----------



## Fmr jarhead

What does the winner get


----------



## Fmr jarhead

or are we all losers for just sitting around posting on an internt forum?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

myself included, of course


----------



## Avatar4321

So again what does the winnner get?


----------



## Sandy73

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> So again what does the winnner get?



NOTHING.. I AM WINNING ! :halo:


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> or are we all losers for just sitting around posting on an internt forum?


No, just losers for sitting around posting on a never ending thread about nothing, LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No, just losers for sitting around posting on a never ending thread about nothing, LOL!




Yeah, what she said..


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Yeah, what she said..


----------



## Sandy73

Someone give me some pernts dammit !


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Someone give me some pernts dammit !


I haven't seen mine go up any    LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I haven't seen mine go up any    LOL!



DONE


----------



## Fmr jarhead

OK, I gave you a little bump....care to reciprocate?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I'm thinking about lunch


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Chipotle or chinese?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

or should I start a poll?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

chinese or BBQ


----------



## Fmr jarhead

BBQ or Thai


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Anyone care to help a hungry dude out?


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> or should I start a poll?


LOL!!  Okay, I think you've been on this thread to long, LOL!!  Teasing!
Sorry Sandy, it won't let me rep ya, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Anyone care to help a hungry dude out?


BBQ, definately BBQ!  Well, that depends on where you're at.  Sorry, not everyone has BBQ like NC, LOL!!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Is that wet or dry?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

spicy or brown sugary?


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Is that wet or dry?


The BBQ?  LOL!!  Dry with Texas Pete.  Mmmmm!!  And some cole slaw on top.  Um, I'm getting hungry now, LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

Sombody show me some love !!


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> spicy or brown sugary?


brown sugar on BBQ?  Okay, you have to be talking about something else.  I must have missed a post, LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

THere u go Jar....


----------



## Fmr jarhead

naw...brown sugar can add a great sweet, rich taste to a BBQ sauce....

I prefer spicy, myself....Famous Daves has "Devil's Spit"  BBQ sauce, that is errrrrr a tad bit warm!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> THere u go Jar....



Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, it sounds good.  May have to try that!  I love BBQ!  Except for in Illinois.  No offense to anyone there, but the BBQ sucks!!  LOL!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

so have we decided that I am having BBQ today?

or chinese, or Chipotle or thai or indian or just plain old soup?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I am sure I will miss the 400 mark on this thread....hunger strikes!


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> so have we decided that I am having BBQ today?


BBQ, definately BBQ!!!


----------



## Hobbit

You know, these people go to bed thinking "everything's fine, everything's good," then they wake up the next day and they're on fire.


----------



## Sandy73

Hey Jar, going to lunch !


----------



## UsaPride

345, whew!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Nope, not going to go back an read posts...just tell me what all the rambling is about...cliff notes, please.



You should really go back. You're missing some enlightening stuff like "Slut", "Whore", "Asshole", "Post Slut", "Rep Whore".

Now, I'm gonna use this icon, just cause I think it's funny.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Why the VIOLENCE ??????? What is this world coming to that we must shoot happy banana's !



You'll notice it's only the war mongering banana killers that use that one. Makes me want to gain A LOT of weight and make a movie: Chiquita 9/11


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> You'll notice it's only the war mongering banana killers that use that one. Makes me want to gain A LOT of weight and make a movie: Chiquita 9/11


LMAO!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I think I am the only person on this board (besides Jack) that don't smoke ! :gross2:



Depends. Smoke what?


----------



## UsaPride

A post.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

BBQ was good!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Depends. Smoke what?



I quit smoking cigs last spring...no more desire, besides, I promised my son I wouldn't smoke anymore.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bump


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> BBQ was good!


Told ya!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I received a complaint about the content of my last post so

bump, bump

there....that's better


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!
Goober!  :


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I don't really know if it was the BBQ that was good or the big Yuengling that I had that made it taste better!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

What's for dinner?


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> What's for dinner?


Taco Salad here.  Everyones been begging for it for about 2 weeks now.  I guess I'm feeling generous tonight, LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

I had Chili's...
*** In Fat Bastard Voice***
I want my baby baby baby back ribs !


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I will have my usual....popcorn, a couple of Reese's cups and a coke....mmmmm good!


----------



## Hobbit

I'm winning!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I will have my usual....popcorn, a couple of Reese's cups and a coke....mmmmm good!


I had a KitKat and Pepsi for lunch.  That was pretty good, LOL!


			
				Hobbit said:
			
		

> I'm winning!!!


Not anymore!


----------



## Hobbit

Yes I am!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

am not!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

am too


----------



## Fmr jarhead

am knot


----------



## Fmr jarhead

am 2


----------



## Fmr jarhead

am gnot


----------



## Fmr jarhead

am two


----------



## Fmr jarhead

breath....2,3,4,5....

Better!


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> breath....2,3,4,5....
> 
> Better!


I'm dizzy now.


----------



## Hobbit




----------



## Fmr jarhead

are we done yet?


----------



## dmp

I am still winning


----------



## UsaPride

You are? :huh: 
NOT!!! :


----------



## Sandy73

Im still here just busy as hell ! :clap1:


----------



## dmp

I asked my electricity provider if I could pay my bill with Rep Points.  They said 'no'.  


Go figure.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

i have to cut out in about an hour


----------



## Fmr jarhead

i have to take my son to his gym class  (a bunch of midgets running around like baby oranguatans)


----------



## Fmr jarhead

did i just get the last post


----------



## Fmr jarhead

17 to go


----------



## Fmr jarhead

16


----------



## Fmr jarhead

15


----------



## Fmr jarhead

14


----------



## Fmr jarhead

13


----------



## Fmr jarhead

i lied


----------



## Fmr jarhead

now its 12


----------



## Fmr jarhead

or is it 11


----------



## Fmr jarhead

going on 10


----------



## Fmr jarhead

9


----------



## Fmr jarhead

8


----------



## Fmr jarhead

6


----------



## Fmr jarhead

5


----------



## Fmr jarhead

4


----------



## Fmr jarhead

3


----------



## Fmr jarhead

2


----------



## Fmr jarhead

1


----------



## Fmr jarhead

i liied again


----------



## Fmr jarhead

400


----------



## Fmr jarhead

no trumpets?


----------



## Sandy73

I am still here anyone miss me ???


----------



## UsaPride

Dang, 403 already.  Good job, Fmr jarhead!!


----------



## Sandy73

Her eis another one


----------



## UsaPride

and another.....


----------



## Sandy73

Im Winning !


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I need to rest, I am getting tired now.


----------



## Sandy73

Your not gonna win !


----------



## UsaPride

I am!!


----------



## Johnney

no i am!!


----------



## Sandy73

I am


----------



## UsaPride

no, I am!!  Woohoo!!


----------



## Sandy73

dammit someone is here


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> dammit someone is here


It's me


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's me



KEWL


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> KEWL


----------



## Sandy73

Where Are You ?


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Where Are You ?


Right here!


----------



## Sandy73

oh yeah there you are !


----------



## UsaPride

:d


----------



## dmp

It's chilly and rainy in Tacoma, WA right now. 

brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm here (for a little while anyway)


----------



## UsaPride

Are we having roll call?  LOL!!  Here!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are we having roll call?  LOL!!  Here!




My wife makes great cinnimon rolls.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> My wife makes great cinnimon rolls.


I love cinnimon rolls!!!


----------



## Sandy73

Cinnamin rolls are fattning ! YUCK !!!


----------



## Sandy73

Oh yeah I wrote another policy !!! CHA CHING !


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Cinnamin rolls are fattning ! YUCK !!!


That's okay, I need a little fattening!  LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's okay, I need a little fattening!  LOL!




Not me !  :gross2:


----------



## dmp

I'd love to have a magic pill which would reduce my body fat by 80%... (sigh).


----------



## Sandy73

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd love to have a magic pill which would reduce my body fat by 80%... (sigh).




i WOULD JUST LOVE TO BE 98 LBS AGAIN !


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> i WOULD JUST LOVE TO BE 98 LBS AGAIN !


You look good in your picture.


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You look good in your picture.




Thanks girl, I need to loose about 20 lbs to get there !


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Thanks girl, I need to loose about 20 lbs to get there !


Before I got pg, I weighed 115.  The day before I had the twinkies, I weighed 210.  Good gracious, I didn't think it would ever go away, LOL!


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Before I got pg, I weighed 115.  The day before I had the twinkies, I weighed 210.  Good gracious, I didn't think it would ever go away, LOL!




I am 123 now so I am ok but I wanna be SKINNIER !


----------



## dmp

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> i WOULD JUST LOVE TO BE 98 LBS AGAIN !



I'd love to be 180. (sigh)


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I am 123 now so I am ok but I wanna be SKINNIER !


I got down to 112.  Wanna be bigger.  Seriously, I just feel too skinny.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I got down to 112.  Wanna be bigger.  Seriously, I just feel too skinny.



how tall are you?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> how tall are you?


5' 5", oh, and a half, LOL!!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> 5' 5", oh, and a half, LOL!!




...a little on the tall side...but great weight 

:


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...a little on the tall side...but great weight


Tall?  I thought I was short.  But hey, if the weight's great, LOL!!  Still feel too skinny.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Tall?  I thought I was short.  But hey, if the weight's great, LOL!!  Still feel too skinny.




Too thin? No such animal - as long as you aren't looking sickly... 

I 'prefer' shorter women..although I've married a woman I consider near Amazonian Five-Foot, Eight inches tall. 

hehe


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Tall?  I thought I was short.  But hey, if the weight's great, LOL!!  Still feel too skinny.




I wish I felt too skinny !


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> as long as you aren't looking sickly...


No, I don't look sickly, LMAO!!!


----------



## jimnyc

I told you fuckers I won 2 days ago. Why ya'll still posting?


----------



## Sandy73

jimnyc said:
			
		

> I told you fuckers I won 2 days ago. Why ya'll still posting?




To beat the what are you listening to thread...


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> To beat the what are you listening to thread...


Only about 1500 (?) to go, LOL!!


----------



## Hobbit

This is never going to end, is it?

BTW, I'M WINNING!!!!!  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> This is never going to end, is it?


No, LOL!!  And, no you're not, LOL!!


----------



## Hobbit

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No, LOL!!  And, no you're not, LOL!!



DO NOT QUESTION THE ALMIGHTY HOBBIT!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> DO NOT QUESTION THE ALMIGHTY HOBBIT!!!!!


 :funnyface


----------



## Hobbit

Feel my wrath!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Feel my wrath!!!!!!!!


 :funnyface  
You will not win!  Not tonight, LOL!  I fell asleep way too early and now I'm wide awake!  :funnyface


----------



## Hobbit

I am a college engineering student and can stay up weeks at a time.  I probably won't take advantage of that just to win this contest, as it will still be here tomorrow and not sleeping makes me stupid and I have class tomorrow.


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> I am a college engineering student and can stay up weeks at a time.


I am a mother of 3 year old twins and HAVE stayed awake weeks at a time, LOL!!  But I agree, not for this contest, LOL!!    I'll probably have to grab more sleep before the kids wake up in about 6 hours.  Damn falling asleep early!!    
But I'm still winning, LOL!!


----------



## Avatar4321

Do you guys have a deadline for win this thread is over?


----------



## UsaPride

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Do you guys have a deadline for win this thread is over?


Yeah, when we hit more posts than the "What are you listening to" thread.
This is just so sad, LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

I like ham sandwiches.


----------



## UsaPride

:happy2: Goober, LOL!!  Dear Lord I need to go to bed!!  LOL!


----------



## Hobbit

So do I.  HA!!!!  I AM WINNING!!!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :happy2: Goober, LOL!!  Dear Lord I need to go to bed!!  LOL!



I couldn't. I had to write a response to Lolita. She's a master debater, ya know.


----------



## UsaPride

HA!  To you both!  LOL!  Guess who finally woke up!  :cof:


----------



## Shattered

You can go back to sleep - I'm here now.  All is well.


----------



## dmp

...as those post-counts keep rolling along.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Post whores!!!!!
You're all a bunch of....
Oh wait.....NEVERMIND


----------



## UsaPride

Uh oh, I'm slacking, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

That's ok.  I can multitask well..  I can pick up the slack for you.   :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Post whores!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's ok.  I can multitask well..  I can pick up the slack for you.   :funnyface


Thank ya, thank ya!


----------



## Shattered

Don't mention it.

Really..  Don't.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't mention it.
> 
> Really..  Don't.


Um okay.  LOL!   :funnyface


----------



## Shattered

Well, that didn't work a'tall..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Stop


----------



## Shattered

Go.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Go.


and give me some points


----------



## Shattered

Your wish is my command.


----------



## Shattered

Or not.. Says I must spread myself around a little thinner..

So...someone else say something I like.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Where's Sandy when ya need er


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> So...someone else say something I like.


Ok, I repped ya!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ok, I repped ya!


My turn, My turn.....


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> My turn, My turn.....


Gotta spread the love, sorry.  As soon as I can though!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> My turn, My turn.....



Isn't gluttony a sin???  :bat:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Isn't gluttony a sin???  :bat:


What does excessive eating have to do with anything???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What does excessive eating have to do with anything???


I think greed is, and you're greedy for rep points, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What does excessive eating have to do with anything???



**bangs head on desk**


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I think greed is, and you're greedy for rep points, LOL!


*Aren't we all???*
Don't lie (that's a sin too).


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *Aren't we all???*
> Don't lie (that's a sin too).


I don't lie.  Not because it's a sin, but because I don't like to be lied too, so I show that same respect to others.  So  :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't lie.  Not because it's a sin, but because I don't like to be lied too, so I show that same respect to others.  So  :funnyface


So are you greedy (about anything)???


----------



## Sandy73

Ok what the hell did I miss ??


Oh and I am back !


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So are you greedy (about anything)???


Of course, but I never said I wasn't a sinner.    Just I don't lie, LOL!! :halo:


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Ok what the hell did I miss ??
> 
> 
> Oh and I am back !


Welcome back, Sandy!!


----------



## Sandy73

I know it will be difficult but try to contain yourselves !!! My presence is overwhelming and well I know you all love me so ! :halo: 


YOu may now bow at my feet ! :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I know it will be difficult but try to contain yourselves !!! My presence is overwhelming and well I know you all love me so ! :halo:
> 
> 
> YOu may now bow at my feet ! :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :rotflmao:


I BOW TO NO WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :nine:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I BOW TO NO WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :nine:



Does your wife know that?  Comments like that are probably why you need your own set of surgically implanted boobs.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Does your wife know that?  Comments like that are probably why you need your own set of surgically implanted boobs.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I BOW TO NO WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :nine:




Yeah, yeah, yeah, thats what all you guys say but you always bow in the longrun !


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Does your wife know that?  Comments like that are probably why you need your own set of surgically implanted boobs.


My wife knows I will never bow to her!!! Have good reason not to. 
I worked my ass off so I could make 60 g's  a year, so the one I would
marry could stay home and wash my clothes. She really doesn't have to bow
to me either, but she does show some respect for me as a working man who
let's her sit at home and wash clothes. Wish I could do that.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> My wife knows I will never bow to her!!! Have good reason not to.
> I worked my ass off so I could make 60 g's  a year, so the one I would
> marry could stay home and wash my clothes. She really doesn't have to bow
> to me either, but she does show some respect for me as a working man who
> let's her sit at home and wash clothes. Wish I could do that.


LMAO!!!  Wow!!  What a man, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

He probably just doesn't know how to wash his own clothes.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> He probably just doesn't know how to wash his own clothes.


He is a man, LOL!!!  If they smell clean, they probably are, LMAO!!
Teasing Joker!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> He probably just doesn't know how to wash his own clothes.


No.... I know how.
I would just think that my woman would like to stay home with 
the kid than put up with all the bullshit of work. Although she doesn't
always realize how hard it is to be away from the family all the time
and how stressfull work can be, and she'll never have to.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> my woman


 :rotflmao:   Sorry, I don't know why I find that so funny!  
What's stressful is being expected to be in the house ALL day cleaning and cooking, chasing kids and doing everything for everyone else and not getting appreciated for it.  :spank3: 
 You do thank her, don't ya?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Actually, all I ask of her is to wash my clothes, and to take care of the little girl.
That's it.... I help clean, I LOVE to cook. As far as appreciation goes, 
it's the other way around.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I help clean, I LOVE to cook.


  Damn, you are a good man!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Why just last night I made

Grilled peppery chicken in 
homemade sundried tomato and roasted garlic alfredo sauce,
with a nice salad,
and fresh bread with homemade Bruchette.

Mmmmm it was good.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Why just last night I made
> 
> Grilled peppery chicken in
> homemade sundried tomato and roasted garlic alfredo sauce,
> with a nice salad,
> and fresh bread with homemade Bruchette.
> 
> Mmmmm it was good.



Will you marry me????


----------



## Sandy73

What did y'all eat for lunch ?

I just had a taco salad from Taco Hell I mean Bell... MM mm good !


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Will you marry me????


Told you ya wanted me!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Good Lord!  Okay, I'm hungry now, LOL!!
You can pack up the leftovers and send them down here, thank you!


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> What did y'all eat for lunch ?


I'll probably eat my other KitKat, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'll probably eat my other KitKat, LOL!!



I have peanut butter cups - wanna go halvsies?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have peanut butter cups - wanna go halvsies?


Would LOVE too!!  I love peanut butter cups!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

So with all I've said bout my wife...
If you women were in her place, would you have a problem with 
letting me toss a hotdog down the hall a least once a week???
PS the "hall" is above the chest so you know!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So with all I've said bout my wife...
> If you women were in her place, would you have a problem with
> letting me toss a hotdog down the hall a least once a week???
> PS the "hall" is above the chest so you know!!!


WHAT????  LMAO!


----------



## Shattered

I ain't touchin that one with someone ELSE'S 10' pole.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ok I really don't care what "hall" it goes down (cept back hall, I don't go there).
Seriously, would you women have a problem with giving it up at least once a week
if you were in my wife's shoes???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Seriously, would you women have a problem with giving it up at least once a week
> if you were in my wife's shoes???


Don't know much about your wife's shoes, except she's home all day with a baby.  Um, maybe she's tired?


----------



## Shattered

Umm..  "household status", for lack of a better word right now, really shouldn't have anything to do with it..


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered, I shit you not, my mom just dropped by with a damn KitKat and two Reese cups, LMAO!!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Shattered

Ooooh.  

_**looks longingly toward main office door**_


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Don't know much about your wife's shoes, except she's home all day with a baby.  Um, maybe she's tired?


How can you be tired if you sleep untill like noon.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How can you be tired if you sleep untill like noon.



How do you sleep til noon with a baby????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> How do you sleep til noon with a baby????


Beats the hell outta me!!!
I call all the time and wake her up around mmmmm NOW!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> How do you sleep til noon with a baby????


Good Lord!  I'm with Shattered!!!  I couldn't imagine sleeping till noon.  Maybe she's napping when the baby naps?  Maybe?


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Lord!  I'm with Shattered!!!  I couldn't imagine sleeping till noon.  Maybe she's napping when the baby naps?  Maybe?



That's gotta be it..  How old is said baby?  I know I took my (then) 4 week old nephew overnight for ONE night, and I got precisely 1 hour and 45 mins of sleep, and that was only while HE was sleeping.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Naa.... She's barely one and she'll sleep all night from about 
9-10ish untill about 8 in the morning, feed her she stays up 
for about an hour and goes back to sleep cause she's bored,
because mommy will not get out of bed.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I'm stumped.  Shattered?  Got something here?  LOL!!


----------



## Sandy73

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Hey its a post and it counts and I am winning !


----------



## UsaPride

Not anymore!   : 
Good gracious, we have alot more to go!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I'm stumped.  Shattered?  Got something here?  LOL!!



Yeah, but none I'll voice here because I don't think this is the place for it.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah, but none I'll voice here because I don't think this is the place for it.


That's why I was stumped, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah, but none I'll voice here because I don't think this is the place for it.


Why not???
You can PM me


----------



## Hobbit

Let the rivers run black and white with our posts until we drive the "What are you listening to" thread into the sea!  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

How 'bout, I'm winning!


----------



## Shattered

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Let the rivers run black and white with our posts until we drive the "What are you listening to" thread into the sea!  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!



*sniff*  I like that thread... It's the only place I don't get laughed at for what I listen to.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> *sniff*  I like that thread... It's the only place I don't get laughed at for what I listen to.


oh you get laughed at... Just not on the thread!!! :cof:


----------



## Hobbit

Shattered said:
			
		

> *sniff*  I like that thread... It's the only place I don't get laughed at for what I listen to.



Your music is bad and you should feel bad!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> oh you get laughed at... Just not on the thread!!! :cof:


----------



## Shattered

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Your music is bad and you should feel bad!




Bully!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

???

Stupid question marks


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Stupid question marks


Just trying to get to a new page
Ahhhhh!!!!! That's better.


----------



## Shattered

Posterbator.


----------



## Sandy73

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Stupid question marks





Don't be hatin !    :cof:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shatty said:
			
		

> Posterbator.



Topic dropper!!!!
 :read:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Don't be hatin !    :cof:


Please don't do that again.
You know you can hit enter at the end of each line
which will make the page not as wide.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Topic dropper!!!!
> :read:



???  Whatchoo talkin 'bout, boy?


----------



## dmp

any of you read every reply contained herein?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> any of you read every reply contained herein?


I do.... To catch up on what I missed.
takes about 30 minutes a day!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> any of you read every reply contained herein?


I think I"ve caught every post.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah, but none I'll voice here because I don't think this is the place for it.


Dats what I'm tawlkin bout girl
Topic dropper!


----------



## Shattered

God no.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Dats what I'm tawlkin bout girl



Oh yeah.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.


*YEEEEAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!*
(I Love You)


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  Oops, sorry, I was told I LMAO too much, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *YEEEEAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!*
> (I Love You)



Tis a requirement.. I'm just too damned cute for my own good.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Oops, sorry, I was told I LMAO too much, LOL!


Not too much, just worried you'll laugh it all away.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Tis a requirement.. I'm just too damned cute for my own good.


NOW WHO'S FULL OF THEMSELVES?????


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NOW WHO'S FULL OF THEMSELVES?????



Oh..  Whoops..


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not too much, just worried you'll laugh it all away.


LOL!!!  I think I about have.


----------



## OCA

I'm wondering if I should close this thread and be the last sumbitch to post and win? :dev1:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh..  Whoops..


*BUSTED*


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *BUSTED*



Biteth me, punkass.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

OCA said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if I should close this thread and be the last sumbitch to post and win? :dev1:


You a mod OCA???
I didn't know that.


----------



## UsaPride

Congratulations, OCA!!!  Now, be nice, no closing our thread, LOL!  We've been working awfully hard to get it this long, LOL!


----------



## OCA

No I wouldn't dream of closing this thread, it was just 1 of those thoughts that go through my head now and then, but usually I suppress them. Post on.


----------



## UsaPride

OCA said:
			
		

> Post on.


 Thank you, sir!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

OCA said:
			
		

> Post on.


on


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> on


LMAO!!   :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!   :tng:


Yes, it just fell on the floor!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes, it just fell on the floor!


LOL!!!  That's what that thunk sound was, LOL!!   :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  That's what that thunk sound was, LOL!!   :funnyface


That tounge is next!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That tongue is next!!!!


 :rotflmao:    Probably!  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Too fall out!!! LOL!!  I've "LMAO" until my ass actually fell off.  Now my tongue, oh nevermind, LOL!!  It wasn't nasty though!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Too fall out!!! LOL!!  I've "LMAO" until my ass actually fell off.  Now my tongue, oh nevermind, LOL!!  It wasn't nasty though!



I..umm..have no opinion.  Yeah.  That's it.  NO OPINION!  :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

Why is it when I try to explain myself it comes out so much worse than what's actually happening?    LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, change of subject, LOL!  
I just found out last night that there will be no trick or treating on Halloween here in my town.  Apparently we're supposed to do that on Saturday because Halloween is a "pagen holiday" and they don't want it taking place on a Sunday.  Just thought that was interesting, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, change of subject, LOL!
> I just found out last night that there will be no trick or treating on Halloween here in my town.  Apparently we're supposed to do that on Saturday because Halloween is a "pagen holiday" and they don't want it taking place on a Sunday.  Just thought that was interesting, LOL!


I'd do it on Saturday and Sunday.
More candy!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'd do it on Saturday and Sunday.
> More candy!


But it's illegal on Sunday.  I can't break the law.  I'm too chicken, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But it's illegal on Sunday.  I can't break the law.  I'm too chicken, LOL!


Law shmaw
SCREW EM


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!!  Goober!


----------



## Hobbit

You are all proponents of the DEVIL'S HOLIDAY!!!!  Jack Chick to me so!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:dev1:  :funnyface 





			
				Hobbit said:
			
		

> You are all proponents of the DEVIL'S HOLIDAY!!!!  Jack Chick to me so!


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> You are all proponents of the DEVIL'S HOLIDAY!!!!


Look, I just want some candy, LOL!!  My kids wanna play dress up and I want chocolate that I don't have to pay for, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Nothin worng free stuff.
(shower pics) J/k


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nothin worng free stuff.
> (shower pics) J/k


   :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Private joke for everyone who doesn't know what the heck 
I'm talking about.


----------



## UsaPride

So anyway.  Halloween is now the 30th, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So anyway.  Halloween is now the 30th, LOL!!


Because of all of your votes, I'm going as Yoda!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Yoda?  LMAO!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Because of all of your votes, I'm going as Yoda!!!



Does that mean I can pop your head back, and you'll spit candy out?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sure!!!
you comming all the way to Colorado to do that???


----------



## Shattered

Ask me that again when I don't have a supply of candy sitting in front of me.  

I will now and forever think of you when I look at my Yoda Pez dispenser.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ask me that again when I don't have a supply of candy sitting in front of me.  .


Ahh, lucky!!  The kids ran off with my KitKat and Reese cups.  I'm jealous, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahh, lucky!!  The kids ran off with my KitKat and Reese cups.  I'm jealous, LOL!!



I have an entire bucket full of Reese's..  Trick of treating this weekend, you know.


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  You know, I need to buy candy for that.  Even though kids don't come down this street, but hey, that's the point of buying it.  All mine, ALL MINE!!  Bwahahahaha!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ask me that again when I don't have a supply of candy sitting in front of me.
> 
> I will now and forever think of you when I look at my Yoda Pez dispenser.


CEWL


----------



## UsaPride

Just a post!!  LOL!


----------



## Hobbit

1000th Post!!!!!  Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm almost there.


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> 1000th Post!!!!!  Oh Yeah!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Yes


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

way


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

to


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

go


----------



## Shattered

I want post 666, and then I want the thread locked.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm at 940 now


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm at 940 now


60 more, woohoo!!  LOL!


----------



## Said1




----------



## Shattered




----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

>



That reminds me of my mammy.  Only she sat on the cat, and now it's flat.  :happy2:


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> That reminds me of my mammy.  Only she sat on the cat, and now it's flat.  :happy2:



LMAO!  Poor kitty.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!  Poor kitty.



The cat survived.  Even though that happened 20yrs ago, we still sing "the cats flat and thats that".


----------



## Shattered

I found all kinds of neat little emoticons..  I went "five-finger discounting" other sites last night.. That one cracked me up.


----------



## Hobbit

I know it's 5:30 and I'm awake, but this was really all I could think to do.  So here's one more post for ya.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> I found all kinds of neat little emoticons..  I went "five-finger discounting" other sites last night.. That one cracked me up.



I like your avatar, it gave me chuckle.


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> I like your avatar, it gave me chuckle.



It's my favorite..  This one is a close second:


----------



## OCA

Hobbit said:
			
		

> 1000th Post!!!!!  Oh Yeah!!!!



Congrats Hobbit, i've got almost 4,000 but only 3 of them are worth a shit :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

Post.


----------



## Sandy73

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Post.




I just woke up but I am now winning ! :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I just woke up but I am now winning ! :rotflmao:


Good Morning, sunshine!  
and now you're not, LOL!  :


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Morning, sunshine!
> and now you're not, LOL!  :


----------



## Sandy73

:nine:


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

>


Well, shake it Said, LOL!!


----------



## Sandy73

:teeth:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

>


Heeeeeeey, where's my rep?  LOL!  
 :funnyface


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Heeeeeeey, where's my rep?  LOL!
> :funnyface



I tried to give you some rep in another thread, but I hadn't spread it around enough yet.

Boy, talk about sounding like a slut.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I tried to give you some rep in another thread, but I hadn't spread it around enough yet.
> 
> Boy, talk about sounding like a slut.


Slut?  Dang, is that worse than a whore?  LOL!
Oh, and thank ya, LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Slut?  Dang, is that worse than a whore?  LOL!
> Oh, and thank ya, LOL!!



Hmmm. Well, a slut does it for fun, but a whore does it for money, so I guess it depends on how you look at it.

Actually, I meant saying that I tried to give you some but I hadn't spread it around enough made *me* sound like a slut, but that's not altogether a bad thing.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Well, a slut does it for fun, but a whore does it for money, so I guess it depends on how you look at it.
> 
> Actually, I meant saying that I tried to give you some but I hadn't spread it around enough made *me* sound like a slut, but that's not altogether a bad thing.


But I haven't DONE anything, so I wouldn't be a slut or a whore, just a begger, LOL!!
Oh, it's okay for a guy to be a slut,   see how that works.  Mmm hmm!!


----------



## Said1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Actually, I meant saying that I tried to give you some but I hadn't spread it around enough made *me* sound like a slut, but that's not altogether a bad thing.



Depends on what you look like.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Depends on what you look like.


 :rotflmao:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But I haven't DONE anything, so I wouldn't be a slut or a whore, just a begger, LOL!!
> Oh, it's okay for a guy to be a slut,   see how that works.  Mmm hmm!!



I never said a woman being a slut was a bad thing. By all means, send 'em on over!   

Oh yeah, that last post was number 800 for me. Mini-milestone post and it's one where I point out I was calling myself a slut.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Said1 said:
			
		

> Depends on what you look like.



Eh, not good enough to be a slut.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I never said a woman being a slut was a bad thing. By all means, send 'em on over!
> 
> Oh yeah, that last post was number 800 for me. Mini-milestone post and it's one where I point out I was calling myself a slut.


   What a nut!!! LOL!!
Congrats on number 800.  And what a great way to celebrate it.  Outing yourself as a slut, LOL!!!  Woohoo!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

(shhhh. i'm winning.)


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> (shhhh. i'm winning.)


Well, if you would have waited 2 more minutes, you would be winning!  LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

shhhh. i'm winning again


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> shhhh. i'm winning again


Has it been 2 minutes yet???  LOL!


----------



## Said1

:arabia:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Has it been 2 minutes yet???  LOL!



3 actually.


----------



## Hobbit

I'm Winning!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> I'm Winning!!!!!!!


No you're not!


----------



## Shattered

:coffee3:  :coffee3:  :coffee3:  :cof:  :cof:  :cof:


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Jackass

I got tired of reading this post and just skipped to the end


----------



## UsaPride

Jackass said:
			
		

> I got tired of reading this post and just skipped to the end


Good thinking!  LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

John Kerry throws like a girl.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Said1




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Jackass

Theres a lot of stuff in this thread


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

There certainly is. Like dancing banana's!


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> There certainly is. Like dancing banana's!


 

Bad bananas!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Hobbit




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

shhhh. I'm winning again.


----------



## Shattered

Must you shout in such an obnoxious color??


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> Must you shout in such an obnoxious color??



I'm sorry.


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.



You're forgiven.


----------



## Avatar4321

i dont think you guys have a chance.


----------



## Shattered

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> i dont think you guys have a chance.



You shouldn't think so much. Obviously, this post proves you're wrong.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> You shouldn't think so much. Obviously, this post proves you're wrong.



You got post number 666. Number of the beast. You're E-vil.


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> You got post number 666. Number of the beast. You're E-vil.



Kickass..  I said (about 100 posts back or so) that I wanted 666.  

**does evil happy dance**

_Am I evil?
Yes I am!
Am I evil? 
I am (wo)man, yes, I am!_


----------



## UsaPride

Look at all I miss when I sleep, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Look at all I miss when I sleep, LOL!!



  :ali:


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> :ali:


LOL!!  Since I've posted most in this thread, does that make me winner?  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Since I've posted most in this thread, does that make me winner?  LOL!!



No, that just makes you severely lacking in quality hobbies.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> No, that just makes you severely lacking in quality hobbies.


 :rotflmao:  Yeah, no shit, LOL!!  Actually, I just have too many things to do.  It's too overwhelming so I choose to do nothing, LOL!!  Priorities, Priorities!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  Yeah, no shit, LOL!!  Actually, I just have too many things to do.  It's too overwhelming so I choose to do nothing, LOL!!  Priorities, Priorities!!



Were we seperated at birth?  :coffee3:


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Were we seperated at birth?  :coffee3:


Oh, I thank goodness.  I've been looking for you everywhere, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, I thank goodness.  I've been looking for you everywhere, LOL!!



You don't make lists do you? Actually I do, then I lose them.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> You don't make lists do you? Actually I do, then I lose them.


Me?  Make lists?  LMAO!!  I AM the list Queen!  I make lists for everything!  Groceries, packing for trips, you name it, I have a list, LOL!!!  Sometimes I forget to bring my lists, but thats another story, LOL!!!  Kinda like you losing them, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Me?  Make lists?  LMAO!!  I AM the list Queen!  I make lists for everything!  Groceries, packing for trips, you name it, I have a list, LOL!!!  Sometimes I forget to bring my lists, but thats another story, LOL!!!  Kinda like you losing them, LOL!!




I found a grocery list from at least 5 years ago in my dresser last summer.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> I found a grocery list from at least 5 years ago in my dresser last summer.


LMAO!!!  I found a list of things I need to pack for the hospital (when I was pregnant) last week.  I wrote it in April of '01.  LOL!!  Funny thing is, I didn't even pack for the hospital, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  I found a list of things I need to pack for the hospital (when I was pregnant) last week.  I wrote it in April of '01.  LOL!!  Funny thing is, I didn't even pack for the hospital, LOL!!




 Oh man, can we talk?? I'm not bad at setting blocks of time for things, but I always change the "thing" when the time comes. I don't think Dr. Phil could help me!


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> I don't think Dr. Phil could help me!


OMG!!!!  YESTERDAY my cousin told me I needed to go see Dr. Phil.  I told her that he'd just tell me to pull my boot straps up and get over it, and that's not gonna help me, LOL!!  
Eerie!!  LOL!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!  YESTERDAY my cousin told me I needed to go see Dr. Phil.  I told her that he'd just tell me to pull my boot straps up and get over it, and that's not gonna help me, LOL!!
> Eerie!!  LOL!




I always say to myself: "How's that working for ya?" and my reply (to myself) is always "pretty goddamn good".  or "what were you thinKing" repy "I forget"


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> I always say to myself: "How's that working for ya?" and my reply (to myself) is always "pretty goddamn good".  or "what were you thinKing" repy "I forget"


Oh good, you question and answer yourself too, LOL!!  
So what happens when you ask "how's that working for ya?" and you reply "not too damn good".  What do you do then?
I'm with you with the "I forget", LOL!!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh good, you question and answer yourself too, LOL!!
> So what happens when you ask "how's that working for ya?" and you reply "not too damn good".  What do you do then?
> I'm with you with the "I forget", LOL!!!



I follow the principals set out in all the books devoted to the power of postive thinking. When negative thoughts enter my head, I ignore them because I'm a winner.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> I follow the principals set out in all the books devoted to the power of postive thinking. When negative thoughts enter my head, I ignore them because I'm a winner.


Well, that's a good principle to follow!  I think I'll do that!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, that's a good principle to follow!  I think I'll do that!



Oh yeah, and people like me.....


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and people like me.....


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



Ok, ok, maybe a little scared?


----------



## UsaPride

um, why are you scared?  LOL!!  I must have missed something.  My brains not exactly working all that well this morning!  LOL!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> um, why are you scared?  LOL!!  I must have missed something.  My brains not exactly working all that well this morning!  LOL!




I meant people are scared. I'm a little brain dead myself this morning.


----------



## UsaPride

Oh good.  We should get along great then, LOL!!  Let's just confuse everyone that happens to try and read this thread, LOL!  Well, actually, if they're trying to read this thread, they're already confused, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh good.  We should get along great then, LOL!!  Let's just confuse everyone that happens to try and read this thread, LOL!  Well, actually, if they're trying to read this thread, they're already confused, LOL!!




This coffee isn't doing the trick, I'm gonna go snitch some of my daughters halloween candy. She said I could have the peanut butter cups anyway. 

Oh, and to keep you up dated, I got zero work done so far this morning.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, my tea isn't helping me.  Really need a shot of tequila, that should do the trick, LOL!!  Halloween candy, yeah yeah.  Gotta raid the kids bags!!  Mmmm!


----------



## Jackass




----------



## UsaPride

Jackass said:
			
		

>


Exactly!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey!!!


Hey!!!


----------



## Said1

Jackass said:
			
		

>



Another self portrait by Jackass?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Who gets number 700?


----------



## UsaPride

Me


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Woooo! Strike up the band, bring out the beer, and let in the dancing girls!


----------



## Hobbit

blah


----------



## Fmr jarhead

how many posts can be in one thread?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

it is probably dictated by the administrator, isn't it?


----------



## Said1




----------



## Shattered

I just got tired of looking at 599 - that's all.  When I hit 666, I'll never post again.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> I just got tired of looking at 599 - that's all.  When I hit 666, I'll never post again.




Hmmm, dunno what to write now, am I winning?


----------



## wolvie20m

HAHAHAHA MY HAIR IS ON FIRE MY HAIR IS ON FIRE!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## freeandfun1

I declare this thread closed.

I AM THE WINNER!


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I declare this thread closed.
> 
> I AM THE WINNER!



You can't.


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> You can't.



Can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Can't blame a guy for trying.



I'm used to being ignorned by small children, but that emoticon was just cold man, real cold.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> I just got tired of looking at 599 - that's all.  When I hit 666, I'll never post again.



We'll make fun of you and call you silly names. Send Lolita to your house with a briefcase full of debate material. We'll _make_ you post.

Time to work on a plan.


----------



## Said1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> We'll make fun of you and call you silly names. Send Lolita to your house with a briefcase full of debate material. We'll _make_ you post.
> 
> Time to work on a plan.



I like your Lolita idea,  but I don't think she's old enough to travel alone.


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> I like your Lolita idea,  but I don't think she's old enough to travel alone.



Lolita AND Redz  ????


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Lolita AND Redz  ????




Redz is smart, and has told me everything I will ever need to know.


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> We'll make fun of you and call you silly names. Send Lolita to your house with a briefcase full of debate material. We'll _make_ you post.
> 
> Time to work on a plan.



Uh.  Hmm.  No.  You can't.  I'm too busy working 2.5 jobs so I can support those less fortunate than myself because it's my civic duty...     Bah.  Morons.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Uh.  Hmm.  No.  You can't.  I'm too busy working 2.5 jobs so I can support those less fortunate than myself because it's my civic duty...     Bah.  Morons.



I babysit their kids, hows that for civic duty.


----------



## UsaPride

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

>


How cute is he? LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> I babysit their kids, hows that for civic duty.



Two words:  Velcro ceiling.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Two words:  Velcro ceiling.


Two more:  Duct Tape, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Free, I knew you put that in the wrong thread, LOL!!!!


----------



## CSM

How will we know when the thread is ended?


----------



## freeandfun1

when a victor is declared in the election??


----------



## UsaPride

When the thread is longer than the "what are you listening to" thread, LOL!!
Long way to go.......  
But right now, I'm winning!  :funnyface


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Oh I like yours too, Shattered!!!  Too cute!


----------



## Shattered

I have lots of new friends - now I don't feel so alone.


----------



## UsaPride

They're all so cute.  But I have seen many posts that this one is perfect for..


			
				Shattered said:
			
		

>


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Two words:  Velcro ceiling.



Haha. That reminds of Mike Myers playing the kid tied to the climber at the park. You know the one where he's wearing a helmet and he keeps trying to run away, but runs out of rope. 

Here's my solution: Basement


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have lots of new friends - now I don't feel so alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lolita.


----------



## Said1

This is me.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> This is Lolita.


LOL!!!  It kinda looks like me yesterday, LOL!!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  It kinda looks like me yesterday, LOL!!!



That will be me around lunch time.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> That will be me around lunch time.


    < me at lunch time, LOL!!!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> < me at lunch time, LOL!!!!








I'm pretty sure I look like that when I'm trying to make lunch, feed and get the school kids ready to go.


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!!  I can't imagine what I'll look like when these two start school.  Probably start out with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then move on to     followed by     Then after they're actually gone, maybe a litte


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  I can't imagine what I'll look like when these two start school.  Probably start out with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then move on to     followed by     Then after they're actually gone, maybe a litte




Yeah, just going through the "emoticons".


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, just going through the "emoticons".


There's one for just about everything, LOL!!  Well, we do need one with him pulling his hair out, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

....still winning.....


----------



## dmp

whores...


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> whores...


jealous?   :funnyface


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> ....still winning.....



Ha!  Got them off....alive.


----------



## Said1

-=d=- said:
			
		

> whores...




That could cost you some negative rep points.


----------



## UsaPride

Still here.  Hanging on barely, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Still here.  Hanging on barely, LOL!!




Remember, tequila.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Remember, tequila.


Fondly!!!  LOL!!      Think I'll get me some for tonight!!  Woohoo!!!  
You'll be around to drink with me?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

I just voted.   

Wanna guess who I voted for?


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I just voted.
> 
> Wanna guess who I voted for?


Tequila!!!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Tequila!!!!!



Yes, Tequila!!!!! Which leads to   !!!!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Tequila!!!!!




I would vote for Tequila too.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Yes, Tequila!!!!! Which leads to   !!!!!


Oh no!  I love Tequila!!  We need a smilie with a little sumbrero, LOL!  Thankfully I have never gotten sick off of tequila.  But, there's always tonight!!


----------



## janeeng

Damn, I nearly forgot about this thread! just needed to add my 2 cents and hope to be last POSTER!!!!!! hahah!


----------



## jimnyc

janeeng said:
			
		

> Damn, I nearly forgot about this thread! just needed to add my 2 cents and hope to be last POSTER!!!!!! hahah!



Go eat a shitburger, stupid!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Go eat a shitburger, stupid!


WOW!!!


----------



## jimnyc

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> WOW!!!



Brothers are supposed to pick on sisters like that. In fact, it's mandatory! LOL


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Brothers are supposed to pick on sisters like that. In fact, it's mandatory! LOL


Ya I know...
I like the saying "suck a fart outta my ass"
although shitburger has some flavor too!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> WOW!!!


I was thinking the same thing but


			
				Jimnyc said:
			
		

> Brothers are supposed to pick on sisters like that. In fact, it's mandatory! LOL


I know the rule, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey Jim how's the butt???


----------



## janeeng

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Go eat a shitburger, stupid!



Little bitch!!!!   

Go pour some salt on that ass of yours and let me know how it feels!!!!!  and hell, you know you love me, face it!!!!! You are HONORED to have such a Sister as me!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Go pour some salt on that ass of yours and let me know how it feels!!!!!


OUCH!!!!!  That's just mean, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Little bitch!!!!
> 
> Go pour some salt on that ass of yours and let me know how it feels!!!!!  and hell, you know you love me, face it!!!!! You are HONORED to have such a Sister as me!!!!!


Jim and SE always said you were a pain in their ass!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OUCH!!!!!  That's just mean, LOL!!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! Evil and Jim are much too fun to pick on!!!!!!!! But then again, there is Dan too, not to mention, Jeff, where the hell has he been?????


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Jim and SE always said you were a pain in their ass!!!



Damn Joker, and to think, I was starting to like you too! 
 :finger: hehe!!!!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey Jim how's the butt???



Still a bit tender when I sit or lie down, and it still needs lots of bathing and changing of the wound packing daily - but all in all things are much better!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Damn Joker, and to think, I was starting to like you too!
> :finger: hehe!!!!!!!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Still a bit tender when I sit or lie down, and it still needs lots of bathing and changing of the wound packing daily - but all in all things are much better!


Good to hear that!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Damn Joker, and to think, I was starting to like you too!
> :finger: hehe!!!!!!!


That was a joke (i love you)


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh no!  I love Tequila!!  We need a smilie with a little sumbrero, LOL!  Thankfully I have never gotten sick off of tequila.  But, there's always tonight!!



The occasional shot of takillya is ok, but I prefer to stick with my beer.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> The occasional shot of takillya is ok, but I prefer to stick with my beer.


BEER IS GOOD FOR YOU !!
BEER IS GOOD FOR YOU~~


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That was a joke (i love you)



I know wise guy, but I also know you guys like to stick together too!!!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Go eat a shitburger, stupid!



A vicious and unprovoked attack!

I like it.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> The occasional shot of takillya is ok, but I prefer to stick with my beer.


Well, you enjoy that and me and Jose will be spending quality time together, LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> BEER IS GOOD FOR YOU !!
> BEER IS GOOD FOR YOU~~



That's what I keep telling myself, anwyay.

BEEEEEERRRRRRR!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> I know wise guy, but I also know you guys like to stick together too!!!!!


Of course....
I can't be thrown out of the order now can I ???
They would never let that go at the next man meeting...
Ooops, forget I said that.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Of course....
> I can't be thrown out of the order now can I ???
> They would never let that go at the next man meeting...
> Ooops, forget I said that.


Haven't you been thrown out yet for singing about the guy shaking his ass and you wanting breast implants?  LMAO!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> That's what I keep telling myself, anwyay.
> 
> BEEEEEERRRRRRR!


I wish I was German!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Haven't you been thrown out yet for singing about the guy shaking his ass and you wanting breast implants?  LMAO!!!




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! good one Pride!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Haven't you been thrown out yet for singing about the guy shaking his ass and you wanting breast implants?  LMAO!!!


Hey.... every guy would love to have his own breasts!!!
We would never leave the house!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey.... every guy would love to have his own breasts!!!  So we can pretend we're women and fullfill our life long dreams.


Damn!!!  They're really gonna kick you out now!!  LMAO!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn!!!  They're really gonna kick you out now!!  LMAO!!


No, No...
Ask any man...It's an approved statement we are all allowed to give!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No, No...
> Ask any man...It's an approved statement we are all allowed to give!


Did you read what was quoted?  LOL!!!
I was just teasing so be nice!!  :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you read what was quoted?  LOL!!!
> I was just teasing so be nice!!  :funnyface


HEY!!! I didn't say that....


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No, No...
> Ask any man...It's an approved statement we are all allowed to give!



And what is it that your all allowed to GIVE?????? HAHAHA!!!! I am not sure I want to know.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> And what is it that your all allowed to GIVE?????? HAHAHA!!!! I am not sure I want to know.


What do men like to give!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What do men like to give!!!




Yeah, but kinda sounds to each other!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Yeah, but kinda sounds to each other!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!


NEGATIVE!!!
You shady women are trying to get me in trouble!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE!!!
> You shady women are trying to get me in trouble!!!



LOL!!!!! 

I think you would like to help Jim change his packing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I wish I was German!!!



I'm part Irish, which ain't so bad.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!!
> 
> I think you would like to help Jim change his packing!!!!!!!!!!


Hey now!!! what Jim packs in the rear is his business
(no offense Jim)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I'm part Irish, which ain't so bad.


I'm a scot man!!!
part native American,
most of me is Hungarian.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!!
> 
> I think you would like to help Jim change his packing!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!!


 :alco:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :alco:


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



I could sure use a few of those!!!!!!!!! maybe even ALOT of those right now!!! 
HAHA


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I could sure use a few of those!!!!!!!!! maybe even ALOT of those right now!!!


Since you fixed your's, I fixed this one, LOL!
After I finally get to vote, gotta go get me something.  I need to RELAX!!!  And hubby's gonna babysit so I can hang out here tonight, LOL!  How sweet!!! :


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, are you speaking of my smilie or yours?  LOL!!!



Christ, you snagged that before I was able to EDIT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA! I thought it was just the smiley, then posted and damn!  told you I could use a few drinks!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Christ, you snagged that before I was able to EDIT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA! I thought it was just the smiley, then posted and damn!  told you I could use a few drinks!


I fixed it, LOL!!!
I do that ALL the time.  Very embarassing when I don't catch it in time, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I was gonna say... if you need a few of those then, 
hey... how you doin???


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I fixed it, LOL!!!
> I do that ALL the time.  Very embarassing when I don't catch it in time, LOL!!!




You aren't kidding! I guess I was still thinking of Joker and Jim for a minute!!!! LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I was gonna say... if you need a few of those then,
> hey... how you doin???


Goober!  LOL!!  My favorite pick up line, LOL!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> You aren't kidding! I guess I was still thinking of Joker and *ME * for a minute!!!! LOL!



How sweet!!!
(how you doin)


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> You aren't kidding! I guess I was still thinking of Joker and Jim for a minute!!!! LOL!


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How sweet!!!
> (how you doin)



Wise guy!!!! hahah! I am the old fart of the crowd!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm a scot man!!!
> part native American,
> most of me is Hungarian.



I'm a mutt when it gets right down to it. Mostly Irish and British, some Chikisaw, some Commanche, a dash of German, a dash of Dutch, and probably a few other things somewhere back there.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Wise guy!!!! hahah! I am the old fart of the crowd!


Hey...I was just tryin to help you out.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I'm a mutt when it gets right down to it. Mostly Irish and British, some Chikisaw, some Commanche, a dash of German, a dash of Dutch, and probably a few other things somewhere back there.


You named two of the three tribes I have.
Cherokee would be my other!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey...I was just tryin to help you out.



HAHAHAHA! damn, you think i need some help? shut up Evil and Jim!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA! damn, you think i need some help? shut up Evil and Jim!!!!!!


Let me rephrase that "free help" 
how bout that!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> shut up Evil and Jim!!!!!!


See, sisters just know this already, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Let me rephrase that "free help"
> how bout that!




Depends on the kind of help your willing to give!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> See, sisters just know this already, LOL!!!



Isn't that the truth!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Depends on the kind of help your willing to give!


You could just prtend I'm a cabby!!!
:bj2: 

J/k


----------



## wolvie20m

I'm winning I'm winning..... :happy2:  :chains:     :duh3:     :nine:


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You could just prtend I'm a cabby!!!
> :bj2:
> 
> J/k



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's no fun though!


----------



## janeeng

wolvie20m said:
			
		

> I'm winning I'm winning..... :happy2:  :chains:     :duh3:     :nine:



Not no more your not!!!!!! 
 :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's no fun though!


FUN FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolvie20m

hmm...what did I get in the middle of? Some sandwich action time YAY!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

wolvie20m said:
			
		

> hmm...what did I get in the middle of? Some sandwich action time YAY!!


Janeeng needs all the help (free help) she can get!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

janeeng said:
			
		

> Not no more your not!!!!!!
> :funnyface



Neither are you.  :funnyface 

But, I'm off to work, so my lead will be brief.   

Ah well.

Bush '04


----------



## UsaPride

wolvie20m said:
			
		

> hmm...what did I get in the middle of? Some sandwich action time YAY!!


LOL!!!  Jokers getting silly up there!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Jokers getting silly up there!  LOL!


Ya well you should give me some points for making you laugh so much!!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Janeeng needs all the help (free help) she can get!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya well you should give me some points for making you laugh so much!!!!


 :funnyface 
I did greedy!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

>


I love you too!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :funnyface
> I did greedy!  LOL!


THANK YOU........
consider it an investment.
3 points to go.


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I love you too!!!




Such love in this thread!!!!!!! but I love ya too Joker!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> THANK YOU........
> consider it an investment.


 :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Such love in this thread!!!!!!! but I love ya too Joker!!!!!


 
J/k


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm winning!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm winning!!!



Think NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

This has got to be the longest thread on nothing, LOL!!!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

it's like Seinfeld


----------



## Fmr jarhead

only with more characters


----------



## Fmr jarhead

anyone have soup today?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I lost my car in the parking lot


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> This has got to be the longest thread on nothing, LOL!!!



But it has you coming back and getting a good laugh too! HAHAHA!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

do any of the women's names here rhyme with a female body part?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Dolores!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> J/k



Not nice!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> But it has you coming back and getting a good laugh too! HAHAHA!


I'm addicted, LOL!!!



			
				Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> it's like Seinfeld


That's what I was thinking, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Me winning!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Woooo Hoooo
Thanks Jeneeng!!!!
I owe you *SOME*!!!


----------



## janeeng

Leave it to =d= to have started such a thread! hahahahahha!

Pride, your right, it is a bit addicting!!!

No your not winning Joker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Woooo Hoooo
> Thanks Jeneeng!!!!
> I owe you *SOME*!!!



Welcome!!! I told ya I love ya!!!!!! HAHA!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Leave it to =d= to have started such a thread! hahahahahha!
> 
> Pride, your right, it is a bit addicting!!!
> 
> No your not winning Joker!!!!!!!!!


yes I am!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> yes I am!!!



NOT NOT NOT!!!!!!!!! 

But then again, you have pooped me out and I need a break - but never fear, I will be back to make sure you don't get last post!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

2,127 post currently in the song thread.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> NOT NOT NOT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But then again, you have pooped me out and I need a break - but never fear, I will be back to make sure you don't get last post!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


am, am, am~!~


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 2,127 post currently in the song thread.



Somehow, I think between you, Pride and I, we will bring this thread longer then that one! haha!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> am, am, am~!~


  NOT NOT NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> But then again, you have pooped me out and I need a break


I tend to do that to the ladies!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Somehow, I think between you, Pride and I, we will bring this thread longer then that one! haha!


What can i say
I'm dedicated to the cause.
I guess I should stop posting on the song thread huh??
Just kidding SE, I would never do that.


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I tend to do that to the ladies!!!




Oh brother, typical male!!!! HAHAHA!

ok, taking break!!! catch you guys later on!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I tend to do that to the ladies!!!


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Oh brother, typical male!!!! HAHAHA!
> 
> ok, taking break!!! catch you guys later on!!!!


Oh you'll catch me alright!!! 
 

JUST KIDDING!!!
see ya janeeng


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Somehow, I think between you, Pride and I, we will bring this thread longer then that one! haha!


Hopefully if all goes well tonight, WOOHOO!!  LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm winning


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm winning


No you're not!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hopefully if all goes well tonight, WOOHOO!!  LOL!!!


Me.... 
you... 
Janeeng....
tonight.... 
WHAT????


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Me....
> you...
> Janeeng....
> tonight....
> WHAT????


LMAO!!!  No, you can't be with us tonight.  Sorry little man, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No you're not!


Oh yes I am....


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh yes I am....


Oh no you're not!
I just put my turkey in the oven, WOOHOO, eatin' good tonight, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*and for  post # 1,000 for me:*
*


			
				UsaPride said:
			
		


			LMAO!!!  No, you can't be with us tonight.  Sorry you're to big!!!!! LOL!!!
		
Click to expand...

*Damn!
 :kiss2: 
can I watch?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *and for  post # 1,000 for me:*
> 
> Damn!
> :kiss2:
> can I watch?


Congrats on post 1000!
And I DIDN'T SAY THAT!!  LMAO!!
You're crazy!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Congrats on post 1000!
> And I DIDN'T SAY THAT!!  LMAO!!
> You're crazy!  LOL!


That's what you wanted to say!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's what you wanted to say!


Ya think?  LMAO!!!  You're crazy!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

I got my vodka, I got my Kahlua, WOOHOO, White Russians tonight!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I got my vodka, I got my Kahlua, WOOHOO, White Russians tonight!




Have a few for me while you're at it, and make mine a double.  :alco:


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Have a few for me while you're at it, and make mine a double.  :alco:


You got it!!  I even grabbed me a little bottle of Jose and a lemon just in case the hard stuff is needed, LOL!!!  I'll drink one of those for ya too, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Alright Said, I'm making up the first round, where are ya?  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

I'll take hers, if you make them Long Islands.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'll take hers, if you make them Long Islands.


Sorry sweets.  Making White Russians.  I just made me one, well, 3 in a big cup, LOL!!!  Very tasty!!  I'll be slurring in my spelling soon, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sorry sweets.  Making White Russians.  I just made me one, well, 3 in a big cup, LOL!!!  Very tasty!!  I'll be slurring in my spelling soon, LOL!



*scowl*

Selfish.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> *scowl*
> 
> Selfish.


Hey, I'll make you one too.  Come and get it


----------



## Shattered

I don't want one of *those*.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I don't want one of *those*.


Um, okay, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

Where did Joker go Pride? hahahahaha!


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> *scowl*
> 
> Selfish.



LOL! Where is that temper tantruming emoticon when I need it.


----------



## Shattered

In my email file, cause it's MINE MINE MINE!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Where did Joker go Pride? hahahahaha!


He only gets on during the days.  That's why I said he couldn't join us tonight, LOL!  He went and made it nasty, LOL!  MEN!  :duh3:


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> In my email file, cause it's MINE MINE MINE!




Yes dear, you did have it first.


----------



## Shattered

But I'll rent it out for the right price.


----------



## UsaPride

Commercial


----------



## Shattered

*changes channel*


----------



## Jackass

ho hum


----------



## UsaPride

same here


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Just like the President:

I'm winning.


----------



## freeandfun1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Just like the President:
> 
> I'm winning.



just like kerry, i am NOT conceding (yet)


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Does that mean I have to go to Ohio and post 144,000 more times?


----------



## UsaPride

:usa:


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## dmp

No winner yet??? Geesh....


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No winner yet??? Geesh....


Declare me the victor and it will all be over, LOL!!!  :tng:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Losing looks good on you!

j/k


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Losing looks good on you!


 :funnyface


----------



## freeandfun1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :funnyface



I, like the President, AM A WINNER! 
 :arabia:


----------



## UsaPride

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I, like the President, AM A WINNER!
> :arabia:


I'm sure you are, just not of this thread, LOL!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :funnyface



neener neener neener!


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> neener neener neener!


You're not gonna beat me!  LOL!!   :tng:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

They have dancing banana's in Boston too, you know.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> They have dancing banana's in Boston too, you know.


  :


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

You banana killers are ruining this country!!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> You banana killers are ruining this country!!


I'm usually not so violent, LOL!!   It's just a good day


----------



## freeandfun1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> You banana killers are ruining this country!!



 on the Dimwits!


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, this proves I have no life, LOL!!  I have over 100 more posts in this thread then the 2nd highest poster, LOL!!
I should just be crowned the winner!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, this proves I have no life, LOL!!  I have over 100 more posts in this thread then the 2nd highest poster, LOL!!
> I should just be crowned the winner!!



How can you tell that? If you went through and counted them, then indeed you have no life. (Like I'm one to talk)


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> How can you tell that? If you went through and counted them, then indeed you have no life. (Like I'm one to talk)


 :funnyface 
If you go out of this screen, back to New posts.  Under "replies" it has the number of people whose replied to this thread.  Click that number and it tells you who all have replied and how many times they replied.   I hope I explained this right, LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Oh, okay. I'm not nearly as bad. This makes 37 for me.

Kinda funny. It's nice and chilly today, so I decided a good can of Campbells Chunky soup would be good for dinner. I've got two or three different kinds and just pulled one out at random.

New England Clam Chowder. Seems fitting after hearing horseface blow and go in his concession speech.

HA HA! I'm gonna say it one more time!

...John Kerry's concession speech...
 :usa:


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> New England Clam Chowder. Seems fitting after hearing horseface blow and go in his concession speech.


 :rotflmao: 
We're not too happy, are we? LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> We're not too happy, are we? LOL!!


  sup???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> sup???


Is anytime after noon considered an acceptable time to drink???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> sup???


Ignorer!     :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Why did I just quote myself???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ignorer!     :funnyface


Lord Jesus Christ and Tommy Franks.....
What are you talking about???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Why did I just quote myself???


Do you really want an answer to that?  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Lord Jesus Christ and Tommy Franks.....
> What are you talking about???


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
No more rep for you!  :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Fried Chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> No more rep for you!  :


HEY!!!!
I just gave you some!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> HEY!!!!
> I just gave you some!


I just noticed that, LMAO!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Who wants a moustache ride???*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *Who wants a moustache ride???*


Wait...nevermind,
I don't have a moustache!!!


----------



## UsaPride

You're not right, LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Is anytime after noon considered an acceptable time to drink???



It is today!

Ok, it pretty much is everyday, but especially today.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're not right, LOL!!!


Just starting to get that huh???
*
RED BEANS AND RICE!!!!!*

(I'm going to popeyes for lunch ok)


----------



## UsaPride

:teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> It is today!
> 
> Ok, it pretty much is everyday, but especially today.


[Bottle opens]
****Chhhhheee****

 
Ok....just checkin.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> We're not too happy, are we? LOL!!



I feel like Mike Myers charecter from SNL a few years ago. 

"I'm happy as a little girrrrl."
I even have a little American flag I'm waving as President Bush walked onto the stage.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Don't Tread On Me*
(check my sig line ok)


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I feel like Mike Myers charecter from SNL a few years ago.
> 
> "I'm happy as a little girrrrl."
> I even have a little American flag I'm waving as President Bush walked onto the stage.


ROTFL!!!  
Ahh, so proud!  Well, I'm dressed in my Red, White and Blue!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *Don't Tread On Me*
> (check my sig line ok)


Who are you talking too?  LOL!!  Or are you just advertising your sig for us all?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Who are you talking too?  LOL!!  Or are you just advertising your sig for us all?


No one!!!
That song has just been stuck in my head since 9/11!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No one!!!
> That song has just been stuck in my head since 9/11!!!


Awesome!!! 
I've never heard the song but I just read the words.


----------



## Hobbit

Check out the new avatar.


----------



## UsaPride

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Check out the new avatar.


That's just mean, lol!  
Hey, I'm winning!  Woohoo!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Awesome!!!
> I've never heard the song but I just read the words.


YOU'RE NOT A METALLICA FAN???
I can forgive you only once for this offense!


----------



## wolvie20m

Joker I lost faith in metallica after Lars went off on his mission to ban downloading songs.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> YOU'RE NOT A METALLICA FAN???
> I can forgive you only once for this offense!


Um, back in high school I listened to Metallica.  Were you even born then?   LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, back in high school I listened to Metallica.  Were you even born then?   LOL!!


Yes I was...
Born in 79, Metallica was just getting started around then.
Back in the days with Cliff Burton (REST IN PEACE) 
and Dave Mustain (now the front man for Megadeth.


----------



## freeandfun1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, back in high school I listened to Metallica.  Were you even born then?   LOL!!



You again?  Don't you have anything better to do??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ya.....


----------



## UsaPride

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> You again?  Don't you have anything better to do??


LOL!!  Nah, I've been cleaning and cooking and everything that a good little homemaker does, but I've been posting and reading on my way through the room, Sooooooooooooooooooooo   :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya.....


And you too  :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> And you too  :funnyface


Wha-choo talkin bout Willis


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Wha-choo talkin bout Willis


Oh, I thought you were "ya"ing what Free said, LOL!
Um, nevermind.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you were "ya"ing what Free said, LOL!
> Um, nevermind.


 :rotflmao:

*I WAS!!!!!*


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> *I WAS!!!!!*


Think that's what the heck I was talking about, mean ass!!!   :bat:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Think that's what the heck I was talking about, mean ass!!!   :bat:


   :baby4:  
:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  

Hey!!! I gotta nice ass!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey!!! I gotta nice ass!!!


That's what they all say!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm fixin to lay the smack down
on your rudy poo...
CANDY ASS!!!!!!

PS Just kidding!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm fixin to lay the smack down
> on your rudy poo...
> CANDY ASS!!!!!!
> 
> PS Just kidding!


CAN YOU *SSSSSSSMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.....*
WHAT THE ROCK........IS COOKIN???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm fixin to lay the smack down
> on your rudy poo...
> CANDY ASS!!!!!!
> 
> PS Just kidding!


I'm afraid I'd hurt ya, kid!  I am a black belt.  Okay, I'm not.  Good thing you're kidding!  :spank3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'd hurt ya, kid!  I am a black belt.  Okay, I'm not.  Good thing you're kidding!  :spank3:


Ya good thing your kidding...
I got two black belts,
2nd dan in Tae Kwon Do
and 4th dan in Tae Jaedo Ryue


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya good thing your kidding...
> I got two black belts,
> 2nd dan in Tae Kwon Do
> and 4th dan in Tae Jaedo Ryue


  Yeah, well, well I aint skeered!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, well I aint skeered!


Sure you aren't 

:fifty:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sure you aren't


Believe that!!!  I am no scared of No man!!  Well, unless he's dressed like a clown.  Them things freak me out, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Believe that!!!  I am no scared of No man!!  Well, unless he's dressed like a clown.  Them things freak me out, LOL!!




Hey Pride, you and Dan would get a long well, he doesn't like the clowns either.  Imagine this guy knocking on your door? hahahahah


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hey Pride, you and Dan would get a long well, he doesn't like the clowns either.  Imagine this guy knocking on your door? hahahahah


Janeen, OMG, that scared the shit out of me!!!!  Dear Lord, I'm shaking all over!  Girl, lol, that was just mean, LOL!!!  I'm gonna need a Xanax now, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Janeen, OMG, that scared the shit out of me!!!!  Dear Lord, I'm shaking all over!  Girl, lol, that was just mean, LOL!!!  I'm gonna need a Xanax now, LOL!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I sorry, you know I love ya!!!! 
 :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I sorry, you know I love ya!!!!
> :tng:


Yeah, yeah!  LOL!!  I usually don't share that little secret with people, they like to scare me  :funnyface  LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah!  LOL!!  I usually don't share that little secret with people, they like to scare me  :funnyface  LOL!!



Now why would you be scared of such a cute fella as this! 
 :teeth: 







THE DEVIL MADE ME DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Now why would you be scared of such a cute fella as this!
> :teeth:
> 
> THE DEVIL MADE ME DO IT!!!!!!!!!


Okay, now you're just down right EVIL!!!!!  LOL!  I'll never be able to come to this thread again.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, now you're just down right EVIL!!!!!  LOL!  I'll never be able to come to this thread again.



Does that mean that I will be closer to winning then???? 
 

but then again, the Joker will be back!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Does that mean that I will be closer to winning then????
> 
> 
> but then again, the Joker will be back!!!!


Hell no, I'm not gonna let you win, LOL!!  I just have to close my eyes when I scroll up the page, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hell no, I'm not gonna let you win, LOL!!  I just have to close my eyes when I scroll up the page, LOL!!



I think I will put those pics in a special thread for Dan instead! since he loves CLOWNS so much! hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I think I will put those pics in a special thread for Dan instead! since he loves CLOWNS so much! hahahahahaha!!!!


EVIL!!!  LOL!!
Seriously, last year I took my kids to a Harves Festival.  I was strolling them along and BAM right in front of me was a clown.  I sat there and had a blessin' anxiety attack in front of my babies over a flippin' clown.  I understand being scared of them is nuts, I so wished I wasn't, but they do scare the hell out of me.
I've got issues, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> EVIL!!!  LOL!!
> Seriously, last year I took my kids to a Harves Festival.  I was strolling them along and BAM right in front of me was a clown.  I sat there and had a blessin' anxiety attack in front of my babies over a flippin' clown.  I understand being scared of them is nuts, I so wished I wasn't, but they do scare the hell out of me.
> I've got issues, LOL!!



HAHA! no, I think there are a lot of us that have FEAR of something, and usually something that seems silly to others.  Hey, Evil loves SPIDERS!!! I really wanted to wrap up a trantula inside a box for his Birthday, but those things were too expensive for me to buy and then have him KILL it! HAHA!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hey, Evil loves SPIDERS!!! I really wanted to wrap up a trantula inside a box for his Birthday, but those things were too expensive for me to buy and then have him KILL it! HAHA!


   :rotflmao:   
You are EVIL!  LMAO!!!!!  I've seen some pretty scary looking ones down here so if you really need a good one for his birthday, let me know.  I'll send you one up, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> You are EVIL!  LMAO!!!!!  I've seen some pretty scary looking ones down here so if you really need a good one for his birthday, let me know.  I'll send you one up, LOL!!!



OH HELL, forget the Birthday, Christmas is coming! it would be paybacks for the lovely gifts Evil gives my Children yearly! yeah, wraps up some dog poo and gives it to my kids! HAHA! he had it thrown at him one year!!!!! Jim also deseves a pay back for doing it to my Daughter as well!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> paybacks for the lovely gifts Evil gives my Children yearly! yeah, wraps up some dog poo and gives it to my kids! HAHA! he had it thrown at him one year!!!!! Jim also deseves a pay back for doing it to my Daughter as well!


Oh no, that's just wrong!!!  LOL!!  Okay, how many spiders will you be needing for Evil and what can I send you for Jim?  LMAO!!!!


----------



## eric

> OH HELL, forget the Birthday, Christmas is coming! it would be paybacks for the lovely gifts Evil gives my Children yearly! yeah, wraps up some dog poo and gives it to my kids! HAHA! he had it thrown at him one year!!!!! Jim also deseves a pay back for doing it to my Daughter as well!



All I can say is what out for spiders !!!


----------



## UsaPride

eric said:
			
		

> All I can say is what out for spiders !!!


Uh oh!!  Evil's in trouble now, LOL!!!!
Go get'em Eric!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh no, that's just wrong!!!  LOL!!  Okay, how many spiders will you be needing for Evil and what can I send you for Jim?  LMAO!!!!



Hey, one would be fine Pride! one that I could wrap up in a shirt box, I will even be kind enough to put a shirt in with the spider!!!! 
 :happy2: 

I think my best time with evil and spiders was the time I helped him build his deck.  We had to get rid of nails on the old boards, of course, they were loaded with spiders.  Oh god, they ran and Evil's words were "kill them, dammit, hurry, your letting them go" hahahahaha! poor little spiders got pounded with hammers.  Not to mention the one that got fried with a can of some sort of chemical and a ligther.  

Now Jim I haven't thought of yet, but I think this Holiday BOTH should open WISELY!!!!!!!!!!!!  :dev1:


----------



## janeeng

eric said:
			
		

> All I can say is what out for spiders !!!



HAHAHAHA!!!!! I forgot, Eric had the pleasures of owning a trantula, so I know no fear there!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA!!!!! I forgot, Eric had the pleasures of owning a trantula, so I know no fear there!




....there's a spider hole joke in there somewhere, I know it....


----------



## Shattered

Am I last yet?


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> "kill them, dammit, hurry, your letting them go" hahahahaha!


 :rotflmao: 
One spider it is! LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hi Ladies!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!!!!!!



Looky looky, the Joker is BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Aww shucks, did you ladies miss me???


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Aww shucks, did you ladies miss me???



Of course we did, I asked Pride what happened to you yesterday!!!! your just so loved! haha!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Of course we did, I asked Pride what happened to you yesterday!!!! your just so loved! haha!!!!


Ya I don't get on the board after work...
Can't bring myself to get on the computer at home after being 
on it all day!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya I don't get on the board after work...
> Can't bring myself to get on the computer at home after being
> on it all day!!!



Maybe it's that wifey won't let you? hehe! Seriously though, I can understand that, being on all day, need a break from it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ya, it gets old after a while!
Plus it takes away from my family time and my video games.


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya, it gets old after a while!
> Plus it takes away from my family time and my video games.



Wouldn't want to take time from the video games! haha! but I admire the fact of spending time with the family! Not many men are that way.  I had the unfortanate pleasures of having a Husband that felt everything for him should come first and the kids came second! Now he can have his selfish life alone!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

sorry to hear that!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> sorry to hear that!



No need to be sorry, I was the dummy who just didn't want to except it for over 10 years! Might be a little tough right now, but I see how things have changed for my kids already.  I know it will only get better, and I am the only one that can make it that way.

On that note - the food store awaits me, talk to you later. Hopefully Pride will be on then too, unless of course, the clowns got to her last night and she's still in bed!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I didn't want to say anything but....
I hate clowns also!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I didn't want to say anything but....
> I hate clowns also!




HAHAHAHA!!! I think alot on here are! scroll up a few, enjoy the pics!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hopefully Pride will be on then too, unless of course, the clowns got to her last night and she's still in bed!!! HAHAHAHA


 : 
LOL!!  I was reading that link d posted.  That was hillarious!!
Hey, Joker, good to see you again!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA!!! I think alot on here are! scroll up a few, enjoy the pics!!!!


DON'T DO IT, MAN!!!  LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :
> LOL!!  I was reading that link d posted.  That was hillarious!!
> Hey, Joker, good to see you again!



She's here! hahahahah! Hey Pride, don't feel so alone about the clowns, Joker has a lot in common with ya!!!! I gotta run, but will be back.  Chat then girl!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> DON'T DO IT, MAN!!!  LOL!!




HEY!! I have a few more I can post????? HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> She's here! hahahahah! Hey Pride, don't feel so alone about the clowns, Joker has a lot in common with ya!!!! I gotta run, but will be back.  Chat then girl!


LOL!!!  It's nice to be missed.  Since I'm always here, being missed doesn't happen that often, LOL!!
See ya when you return!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HEY!! I have a few more I can post????? HAHAHAHAHA!


*NO!!!!!!!*
LMAO!!!


----------



## dmp

998


----------



## dmp

999


----------



## dmp

woot!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> woot!


Your "999" landed on Post "1000", LOL!!
Good try though!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Your "999" landed on Post "1000", LOL!!
> Good try though!




no - it was 'reply 999' - not 'post 999'.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

999 is 666 upside down. That's like the inverted-Christ or something.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> no - it was 'reply 999' - not 'post 999'.


 : 
Sorry, thought you were trying to match the post.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
nevermind


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

You must have found it, LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

:sausage: ....sausage


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You must have found it, LOL!


Uhhh Found what?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh Found what?


Oh, guess not.  You'll know when you find it, LOL!  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, guess not.  You'll know when you find it, LOL!  :tng:


find what???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, guess not.  You'll know when you find it, LOL!  :tng:


your pic???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> find what???


You'll know when you find it!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You'll know when you find it!!!


How bout you just tell me!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> your pic???


Oh dear Lord, no, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JUST TELL ME ALREADY


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How bout you just tell me!!!


How bout NO!  LOL!  Okay, now you're making this a really bigger deal than what it was, LOL!  :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How bout NO!  LOL!  Okay, now you're making this a really bigger deal than what it was, LOL!  :funnyface


If it's not a big deal then just tell me


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> If it's not a big deal then just tell me


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> If it's not a big deal then just tell me


You're crazy!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage: 
since I still don't know what you are talking about
I'll just post a sausage!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:
> since I still don't know what you are talking about
> I'll just post a sausage!!!


Still didn't find it, huh?!  Well, now there's two, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*TATOR ANYONE???*


----------



## UsaPride

:happy2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Still didn't find it, huh?!  Well, now there's two, LOL!


Found it...
back at ya!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Found it...
> back at ya!


Seen that, thanks!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *TATOR ANYONE???*



Je les aime des tators.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Je les aime des tators.


And that would mean.......  
I do see "tators", LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> And that would mean.......
> I do see "tators", LOL!



Roughly translated, it says, "I like them tators."

Now, guess this one.

La France peut lecher mon bout.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Roughly translated, it says, "I like them tators."
> 
> Now, guess this one.
> 
> La France peut lecher mon bout.


LOL!!  Okay, I know it says something about France, LOL!!!  Can you at least use some words from the last sentence.  Then I could try to figure out the rest of the sentence, LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Okay, I know it says something about France, LOL!!!  Can you at least use some words from the last sentence.  Then I could try to figure out the rest of the sentence, LOL!!!



Ok. I can change it a little.

La France voudrait lecher mon bout.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Wait. That didn't use words from the last sentence. Ok, try this, and imagine a Texan in France.

Je les aime les femmes françaises léchant mon bout.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Je les aime des tators.


I like them tators


			
				Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> La France voudrait lecher mon bout.


Didn't quite help me there, Jimmy,     LOL!  I have no idea what this says.
Still, all I see is France, LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> La France peut lecher mon bout.



France can lick my butt.


----------



## UsaPride

Oh that's just nasty, LOL!!  So, now I know 2 sentences.  Write me up one that has words from both sentences and let me see if I can figure it out.  Probably won't be able too seeing I don't know which word translates which word, LOL, but I can try!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh that's just nasty, LOL!!  So, now I know 2 sentences.  Write me up one that has words from both sentences and let me see if I can figure it out.  Probably won't be able too seeing I don't know which word translates which word, LOL, but I can try!



Hmm. Not many word to work with, but here you go.

En France, ils ont mis des tators dans leur bout.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> En France, ils ont mis des tators dans leur bout.


Okay, I suck!!  All I could figure is "In France, ... ... ... them tators .... .... butt"
Was I close?  LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, I suck!!  All I could figure is "In France, ... ... ... them tators .... .... butt"
> Was I close?  LOL!!



Yeah, not bad. Again, roughly translated, it says, "In France, they put tators in their butt."


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Yeah, not bad. Again, roughly translated, it says, "In France, they put tators in their butt."


I KNEW it was going to say something like that, LMAO!!  I just couldn't figure it out, LOL!  That's nasty, LOL!


----------



## Hobbit

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Yeah, not bad. Again, roughly translated, it says, "In France, they put tators in their butt."



What's...tators...precious?  What's tators, eh?


----------



## Hobbit

Bush won!  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hobbit said:
			
		

> What's...tators...precious?  What's tators, eh?


*PO-TA-TOES*


----------



## UsaPride

:d


----------



## Hobbit

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *PO-TA-TOES*



Boil 'em
Mash 'em
Stick 'em in a stew


----------



## Avatar4321

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Boil 'em
> Mash 'em
> Stick 'em in a stew



Dont want to know what youre thinking.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Hobbit said:
			
		

> What's...tators...precious?  What's tators, eh?



Precious?    Well, buttercup, would you prefer spuds?


----------



## Said1




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Shattered

Anyone got any asprin?

(Or, perhaps a baseball bat would be cheaper?)


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Anyone got any asprin?
> 
> (Or, perhaps a baseball bat would be cheaper?)


Oh I'm so happy you've posted again!  That '666' up there was starting to freak me out, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh I'm so happy you've posted again!  That '666' up there was starting to freak me out, LOL!!



I forgot about it..  I wanted to *leave* it at 666..  Everytime I get that # for anything, someone comes along and takes it away...  My seller feedback on eBay hit 666, and someone came along within *15 mins* and took it away from me.  

It makes people wonder.  

(Truth is, I can make SE look like a candyass)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> (Truth is, I can make SE look like a candyass)


We all have our goals, LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

Posterbater...  (Deja Vu)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:coffee3:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :coffee3:



_**crawls in**_

Gimme that coffee!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**crawls in**_
> 
> Gimme that coffee!


**swallows the last drop of coffee**
*NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Hi USA!!!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **swallows the last drop of coffee**
> *NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Hi USA!!!



Remind me to cause you great, and unbearable pain when I feel better...


----------



## janeeng




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Remind me to cause you great, and unbearable pain when I feel better...


To much to drink last night?????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

>


NOT FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> To much to drink last night?????



Nope.  Just flu-like crap.  

Someone make me soup.


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NOT FUNNY!!!!



HAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!! couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Aww..  Lookit the pretty colors on the cute clown...


----------



## UsaPride

Dammit Janeen!!!!!  LOL, I'm on a mission now!!!!!   :


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dammit Janeen!!!!!  LOL, I'm on a mission now!!!!!   :




HAHAHA!!!!! I had a feeling you would be!!!! 
 :teeth:


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aww..  Lookit the pretty colors on the cute clown...



Isn't he cute? JOKER loves them, but then again so does PRIDE!!!!!  :funnyface


----------



## Shattered

janeeng said:
			
		

> Isn't he cute? JOKER loves them, but then again so does PRIDE!!!!!  :funnyface



My name is Shattered, and I approve those clowns.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHA!!!!! I had a feeling you would be!!!!
> :teeth:


Evil, evil, evil!!!   :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nope.  Just flu-like crap.
> 
> Someone make me soup.








I was thoughtful enough to get you some soup....
Might be worth some point!
 :teeth:


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Evil, evil, evil!!!   :




 Thank you!!! HAHAHA! and you thought that Sir Evil was the only Evil one????????


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Thank you!!! HAHAHA! and you thought that Sir Evil was the only Evil one????????


Damn, yall must have been a joy growing up, LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hi USA!!!


Oh, hey Joker, LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn, yall must have been a joy growing up, LOL!!!



A real joy at that!!!! haha


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> A real joy at that!!!! haha


LMAO!!  I bet!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> A real joy at that!!!! haha


Ya just had to change that avatar didn't ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Don't forget Pogo - Pogo was a *happy* clown!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She doesn't need any help!!!
NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  I bet!



Yes, an adventure it was!!!! from snow ball throwing, to potatoe throwing - I have been through it all with the both of them!!!!!!!! hahaha!


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't forget Pogo - Pogo was a *happy* clown!




HAHAHAHAAH! I will see if I can find him!  :cof:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I gotta find something you don't like!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She doesn't need any help!!!
> NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!



Soup Nazi.

I'm SO sorry.  How can I ever make it up to you?


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I gotta find something you don't like!





HAHAHAHAHA, never happen!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Soup Nazi.
> 
> I'm SO sorry.  How can I ever make it up to you?


No need!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No need!!!



*shrug*

Ok, then.  Pogo it is..  Let's not forget the guys from ICP either.


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> *shrug*
> 
> Ok, then.  Pogo it is..  Let's not forget the guys from ICP either.



HAHAHAAH! Pogo it is then! but I don't recall this being pogo?????


----------



## UsaPride

JANEEN!!!!  For the love of God and all that's Holy, Please, Please, Change your avatar, LOL!!!!! :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> *shrug*
> 
> Ok, then.  Pogo it is..  Let's not forget the guys from ICP either.


No, no.....
Just don't help her...That's how you can make it up to me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

and to think...
I've been giving you both points....


----------



## Shattered

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHAAH! Pogo it is then! but I don't recall this being pogo?????



Sit it straight up, draw a mustache, and a fake smile on it..  Then you'll see Pogo.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> JANEEN!!!!  For the love of God and all that's Holy, Please, Please, Change your avatar, LOL!!!!! :tng:





 :teeth:  :teeth:  :teeth:  I kinda like him! he's CUTE!!!!! I know Joker likes it!!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and to think...
> I've been giving you both points....



You love us.  Admit it.

Ok.. No more scary clowns..


----------



## UsaPride

Janeen, you shit, LOL!  I will not open any PM's from you with that friggin' evil ass looking clown on your avatar!!!!!  LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and to think...
> I've been giving you both points....



AHHAHAHAAH! now Joker, you know we love ya, and we give you pointers too!!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Janeen, you shit, LOL!  I will not open any PM's from you with that friggin' evil ass looking clown on your avatar!!!!!  LOL!!



Oh come on, you know you love it! It took some time to get that lovely clown, the least I could do is enjoy it for today!!!!! HAHAHAAH!!!! I will send you a few hundred PM's too!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> AHHAHAHAAH! now Joker, you know we love ya, and we give you pointers too!!!!!!!


Janeen's getting ready to get some BAAAAAD rep points, LOL!!!
Joker, I know what's she's scared of!!
Okay Janeen, what's it gonna be????
LMAO!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Today only?????
Ok I'll deal with it.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Janeen's getting ready to get some BAAAAAD rep points, LOL!!!
> Joker, I know what's she's scared of!!
> Okay Janeen, what's it gonna be????
> LMAO!!!



That's messed up, why would you want to frigthen someone??? hahahahahahaha!!!! Now you know I could have -1000 points and that will only make me more EVIL!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Today only?????
> Ok I'll deal with it.




Be nice and I will think about changing it!!!! HAHAHAHAAH!!!! I kinda like him!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> That's messed up, why would you want to frigthen someone??? hahahahahahaha!!!! Now you know I could have -1000 points and that will only make me more EVIL!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH!!!!!!


Alright then, LMAO!!!   

Joooookerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............................


----------



## Shattered

You're not supposed to *tell* people what you're frightened of...  Sheesh.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm frightened of Hot, Naked (no fatties, I said hot) women!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm frightened of Hot, Naked (no fatties, I said hot) women!!!


LMAO!!  You're crazy, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Ahh..  Reverse psychology..  Nice trick. 

So you do want her fatties...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*NEGATIVE ON THE FATTIES*


----------



## Shattered

Ok..  He wants the REALLY big ones...


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *NEGATIVE ON THE FATTIES*



Don't worry, no more fatties, think they have all died!!!!! but now the clowns, there are just pages and pages of them!!!! maybe a NAKED FEMALE CLOWN!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Don't worry, no more fatties, think they have all died!!!!! but now the clowns, there are just pages and pages of them!!!! maybe a NAKED FEMALE CLOWN!!!


LMAO!!!!  Janeen, you are just mean, LOL!!!  
Okay, it's on!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  Janeen, you are just mean, LOL!!!
> Okay, it's on!!



No, I really am not mean!!! LOL!!! just fun!!! But I couldn't imagine seeing a big FAT nasty clown!!!! 
 :shocked:


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> No, I really am not mean!!! LOL!!! just fun!!! But I couldn't imagine seeing a big FAT nasty clown!!!!
> :shocked:


You are fun, and funny as hell.  LOL!!  You may just be getting me over my terrified, body numbing, panic streaking, anxiety, fear of clowns.  Um, or NOT!!    LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You are fun, and funny as hell.  LOL!!  You may just be getting me over my terrified, body numbing, panic streaking, anxiety, fear of clowns.  Um, or NOT!!    LOL!!



Don't you worry GIRL, soon you will FEAR NOTHING!!!!! LOL!!!!!!! Life too short to not have FUN!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Life too short to not have FUN!!!!!


Well, I am now.  And I'm sure I see alot more fun in the near future!!  Hopefully, LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I am now.  And I'm sure I see alot more fun in the near future!!  Hopefully, LOL!



You will! took me a while, but finally said enough is enough!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> You will! took me a while, but finally said enough is enough!!!!


Something to look forward too!!
Now, change your damn avatar, LOL!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Something to look forward too!!
> Now, change your damn avatar, LOL!!!!



Just when I was having some fun with it! hahahahahaah!!!! ok ok!!! soon!!!! 

gotta go but when I get back, I will think about changing it, for you anyway! hahahha


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Just when I was having some fun with it! hahahahahaah!!!! ok ok!!! soon!!!!
> 
> gotta go but when I get back, I will think about changing it, for you anyway! hahahha


What a sweetie!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Another smilie I haven't used before.

 :ali:


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Another smilie I haven't used before.
> 
> :ali:


Got another sentence for me to translate?  LOL!
Kidding!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Got another sentence for me to translate?  LOL!
> Kidding!!



How about this one?

A obtenu une autre phrase pour que je traduise?


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> A obtenu une autre phrase pour que je traduise?


Could it be "Got another sentence for me to translate?"  LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Could it be "Got another sentence for me to translate?"  LOL!!!



DING DING DING! You'll be eating snails and thumbing your nose at America any time now!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> DING DING DING! You'll be eating snails and thumbing your nose at America any time now!


LMAO!!!  Well I thought "pour que" was "for me", then "phrase" for "sentence", the rest just fit together, LOL!!
Sneaky, sneaky!!  LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Je suis un petit diable sneaky, avec des boules de laiton et d'une pile conduisant l'ane!  :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Je suis un petit diable sneaky, avec des boules de laiton et d'une pile conduisant l'ane!  :happy2:


LOL!!  Not a clue, except something about you being a little sneaky, LOL!!  I guess that one's obvious though, LOL!    
Avec, I've heard that before but can't remember what phrase it's in, LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Not a clue, except something about you being a little sneaky, LOL!!  I guess that one's obvious though, LOL!
> Avec, I've heard that before but can't remember what phrase it's in, LOL!



Again, a rough translation: I am a sneaky little devil, with balls of brass and a pile drivin' ass!   

It's after 3pm, so....
Je suis tres fatigue et ai besoin d'un petit somme. Helas, je dois aller travailler. Au revoir.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Je suis tres fatigue et ai besoin d'un petit somme. Helas, je dois aller travailler. Au revoir.


You're tired and you're leaving.  Bye.  LOL!!!  Roughly translated, of course, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Not a clue, except something about you being a little sneaky, LOL!!  I guess that one's obvious though, LOL!
> Avec, I've heard that before but can't remember what phrase it's in, LOL!



Here's what World Lingo picked up:

"I am a little devil sneaky, with balls of brass and a pile leading the ass!"

Heh!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>


Janeeng, meet Hank, the angry drunken midget.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Ewww.  Glad I agreed to no more clowns.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ewww.  Glad I agreed to no more clowns.


LOL!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


Now you're just plain mean!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!



Damn.  I can't zing you yet...but that's good...I mean bad.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'll gladly change my avatar back if she'll change hers!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'll gladly change my avatar back if she'll change hers!!!


LMAO!!!!!  We better be nice Joker, Janeen can be evil, Don't Go To Sleep!!     LOL!!!!


----------



## Shattered

It's UGLY!  Make it go away!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's UGLY!  Make it go away!


LMAO!!  He is a creepy little fella, LOL!!
I hope Janeen changes hers soon.  Joker doesn't come on on the weekends, we'll have to look at that mug for 2 days, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  He is a creepy little fella, LOL!!
> I hope Janeen changes hers soon.  Joker doesn't come on on the weekends, we'll have to look at that mug for 2 days, LOL!



No we won't!  I saw an ignore feature somewhere!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> No we won't!  I saw an ignore feature somewhere!


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



We could just threaten to not love him anymore - then he's change it for sure.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> We could just threaten to not love him anymore - then he's change it for sure.


No more rep!
No more rep!
No more rep!
LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No more rep!
> No more rep!
> No more rep!
> LOL!!!



Oooh.  You may be on to something..  That'll work better than the whole "sweet girl" routine...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You ladies need to get a hold of Janeeng!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You ladies need to get a hold of Janeeng!!!



You're outta the loop, babycakes.. We can just work around you now, since we know your weaknesses.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No I mean to change her avatar...
besides clowns are not my TRUE weekness


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No I mean to change her avatar...
> besides clowns are not my TRUE weekness



Ah, but we don't need you to change it..  Good with it now.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

What are you talking about???????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No more rep!
> No more rep!
> No more rep!
> LOL!!!


Geez I did this to help you!!!!!
I'm not even scared of clowns that much.....
I get no respect!!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What are you talking about???????



Read back, cupcake.


----------



## Shattered

Ahh..  You found it...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Read back, cupcake.


I did fruit loop...
Still don't know what you are jabbering about.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I did fruit loop...
> Still don't know what you are jabbering about.



We can ignore you, AND not give you rep points anymore.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ahh..  You found it...


Hey that goes both ways Sweety!!!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

We could just stay the way we had it!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

That's up to you.
PS post # 1,100


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Geez I did this to help you!!!!!
> I'm not even scared of clowns that much.....
> I get no respect!!!!


LOL!!!  Thanks for your help!  LOL!!  The avatar is starting to get a little freaky though, LMAO!!!
And I can't rep you anyway, I have to spread the love, LOL!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Who peed in your post toasties???


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Who peed in your post toasties???



You did.


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, Joker, that ones not much better, LOL!!  I know you had that dude in your avatar before, but he wasn't as freaky looking as he is now, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Ok.  That's it.  I'll be back...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.  That's it.  I'll be back...


Oh please no clowns, LOL!!  I'm the one scared of clowns not Joker.  Remember, he want's a FATTIE!!  LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Better.  Barney.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Better.  Barney.


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

If Barney isn't enough, next comes Teletubbies.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> If Barney isn't enough, next comes Teletubbies.


Give it to him, Shattered!
At least I'm not scared of them, I got 2 three year olds.  You can bring on Boobah, I'm cool, LOL!!!
Anyone know exactly what the hell a Boobah is?  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Give it to him, Shattered!
> At least I'm not scared of them, I got 2 three year olds.  You can bring on Boobah, I'm cool, LOL!!!
> Anyone know exactly what the hell a Boobah is?  LOL!!



Dunno, but I saw it, and I'M afraid of it!  Even the purple one.

Chucky will *really* fuck me up, tho...(that evil doll from Child's Play)

Someone gave me one as a joke for Christmas one year - I stuck it in a black garbage bag, tied it shut, put it into a box, taped that closed, and buried it in the back yard of an old house I lived in.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

an uncircumsized Enis-PA!!!

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!
You still don't know what I'm scared of!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dunno, but I saw it, and I'M afraid of it!  Even the purple one.
> 
> Chucky will *really* fuck me up, tho...(that evil doll from Child's Play)
> 
> Someone gave me one as a joke for Christmas one year - I stuck it in a black garbage bag, tied it shut, put it into a box, taped that closed, and buried it in the back yard of an old house I lived in.


Ohhhh You shouldn't have told me that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ohhhh You shouldn't have told me that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, the actual *doll*.  Not computer images, goof.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dunno, but I saw it, and I'M afraid of it!  Even the purple one.
> 
> Chucky will *really* fuck me up, tho...(that evil doll from Child's Play)
> 
> Someone gave me one as a joke for Christmas one year - I stuck it in a black garbage bag, tied it shut, put it into a box, taped that closed, and buried it in the back yard of an old house I lived in.


I am so with you on this, LMAO!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> No, the actual *doll*.  Not computer images, goof.


Not even animated gifs?????????????


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> an uncircumsized Enis-PA!!!!!!


That's what I thought   :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not even animated gifs?????????????



Nope.  Sorry, toots.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


Bump


----------



## Said1

:crutch:  IT'S FINALLY FRIDAY!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

> :crutch:  IT'S FINALLY FRIDAY!


Hank would like to have a drink with ya~!~


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm going home~!~
See ya Monday!!!


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hank would like to have a drink with ya~!~




As long as he's buying, send him up!


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> As long as he's buying, send him up!



Have you SEEN Hank??


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Have you SEEN Hank??




Yes, hot stuff.


----------



## Shattered

**makes mental note to never trust Canadian optometrists**


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> **makes mental note to never trust Canadian optometrists**



Nothing wrong with my vision (other than being blind in one eye), Hank's number is 1-900-allstud.  :alco:


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>




 !!! Now you know Joker, the Avatar STAYS now! and Pride, Clowns galore for you girl!!!!!   HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> !!! Now you know Joker, the Avatar STAYS now! and Pride, Clowns galore for you girl!!!!!   HAHAHAHA!!!!


I love you Janeen, LOL!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I love you Janeen, LOL!!!!



Damn girl, you told him!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  
But love ya too!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Damn girl, you told him!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> But love ya too!!!!!!


You wouldn't get rid of the dang clown, LOL!!  I couldn't find any good ones and I know he can find anything, LOL!!!
Forgive me?  LOL!  Other than Hank, it wasn't too scary, was it?  LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You wouldn't get rid of the dang clown, LOL!!  I couldn't find any good ones and I know he can find anything, LOL!!!
> Forgive me?  LOL!  Other than Hank, it wasn't too scary, was it?  LOL!!!



Hank is cool, too bad i think he is dead though! better though, I have to forward you what I got in a PM!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hank is cool, too bad i think he is dead though! better though, I have to forward you what I got in a PM!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAAH


Please no clown, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Please no clown, LOL!!!



No, no clowns at all! HAHA!


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 





			
				janeeng said:
			
		

> No, no clowns at all! HAHA!


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
Okay, really, that's not funny!

LMAO!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> Okay, really, that's not funny!
> 
> LMAO!!!!



HAHAHAHA!!! I have till Monday to think of REVENGE!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!! but i have to admit, i thought it was funny as hell!


----------



## Shattered

Who's got the midget fetish?


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA!!! I have till Monday to think of REVENGE!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!! but i have to admit, i thought it was funny as hell!


He's crazy!!!!
2 days to think of revenge, hmmm.  Janeen, I have confidence in ya, I really don't think it'll take you that long, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Who's got the midget fetish?



fetish??? hahahahah! no, they are worse than clowns!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Well, now..  That's a handy bit of info to have.


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, now..  That's a handy bit of info to have.



Yeah, I have been loaded with pictures already!!!!!! HAHA!


----------



## Shattered

Including the naked one in a tin tub?


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Including the naked one in a tin tub?




HAHAHAHAHA, I think I actually posted that one a way while back, but found the female one too!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Dang, Janeen!!!  That's one freaky ass clown, LOL!!  OMG!!


----------



## Shattered

Hrm.  He was so cute, too.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang, Janeen!!!  That's one freaky ass clown, LOL!!  OMG!!



Hey Pride, did you even see that movie with all these clowns? I can't remember the name of it, I am sure Dan will remember the name! Now that was some freaky ass clowns!


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hrm.  He was so cute, too.[/QUOTE
> 
> The clown, or the midget?? haha


----------



## Shattered

Put the clowns head ON the midget.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hey Pride, did you even see that movie with all these clowns? I can't remember the name of it, I am sure Dan will remember the name! Now that was some freaky ass clowns!


Oh, I can't remember the name of it now.  No, I've never seen it but everytime someone finds out I'm scared of clowns, I get asked if I've seen that movie, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Put the clowns head ON the midget.



Oh damn, that would be good, we need =d= for that one!!! HAHAHAAH


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, I can't remember the name of it now.  No, I've never seen it but everytime someone finds out I'm scared of clowns, I get asked if I've seen that movie, LOL!!



Well hell, the whole movie is CLOWNS and creepy ass ones too!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Well hell, the whole movie is CLOWNS and creepy ass ones too!


Attack of the Killer Clowns?  Hell, I don't know, but clowns are in the title, I'm not watching it!  LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Attack of the Killer Clowns?  Hell, I don't know, but clowns are in the title, I'm not watching it!  LOL!!




There you go! that was a weird movie!!! they come from ALL over to get you!!! HAHA!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> There you go! that was a weird movie!!! they come from ALL over to get you!!! HAHA!


  Guess I'll be having me some sweet dreams tonight, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Guess I'll be having me some sweet dreams tonight, LOL!!!




LOL!!!!!! atleast it's Friday and you can sleep in late tomorrow!!! well, then again, I forgot, you have kids too! so much for that!!!!! HAHA!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!!! atleast it's Friday and you can sleep in late tomorrow!!! well, then again, I forgot, you have kids too! so much for that!!!!! HAHA!!!!


Oh no, not tomorrow.  My mom, God Bless her soul, is having a "Ladies Day" with the women from her Church.  Guess who got invited, that's right, ME!  I even had to print up things and have to bring those.  I have to get up in the morning, put on my finest dress, LOL, and head 45 minutes into the country with all these Christian ladies.  Um, yeah, I won't be uncomfortable, LOL!!  I sure do love my mom, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh no, not tomorrow.  My mom, God Bless her soul, is having a "Ladies Day" with the women from her Church.  Guess who got invited, that's right, ME!  I even had to print up things and have to bring those.  I have to get up in the morning, put on my finest dress, LOL, and head 45 minutes into the country with all these Christian ladies.  Um, yeah, I won't be uncomfortable, LOL!!  I sure do love my mom, LOL!!!



Sounds like you all are going to have a lovely time!!!! LOL!!! I am sure it won't be that bad.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Sounds like you all are going to have a lovely time!!!! LOL!!! I am sure it won't be that bad.


No, I'm sure it'll be okay.  Mom invited me to one last month.  It's hard turning her down, LOL!  I went and the ladies are super nice and welcoming.  Very country-fried, and very Christian.  They really are nice though, and the food, mm mm mmmm, LOL!!!
Plus, I've been told we're going to be playing Bible Pictionary, LOL.  It's okay, I love to draw!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No, I'm sure it'll be okay.  Mom invited me to one last month.  It's hard turning her down, LOL!  I went and the ladies are super nice and welcoming.  Very country-fried, and very Christian.  They really are nice though, and the food, mm mm mmmm, LOL!!!
> Plus, I've been told we're going to be playing Bible Pictionary, LOL.  It's okay, I love to draw!!



I can picture it all now!!!!!!!!! HEHE! but hey, nothing like Country fried cooking!!! It's a day out for you too!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I can picture it all now!!!!!!!!! HEHE! but hey, nothing like Country fried cooking!!! It's a day out for you too!


Exactly!!!  Daddy gets the kids, mommy gets some food I didn't have to cook, LOL!!!  After I leave there though, I have to go to my grandparents house and string the lights on their 9 foot Christmas tree and decorate that.  Plus make 3 Christmas bows to hang around her tree.  Soooo, LOL!!  That's gonna be my Saturday.  I'm exhausted just thinking about it, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Exactly!!!  Daddy gets the kids, mommy gets some food I didn't have to cook, LOL!!!  After I leave there though, I have to go to my grandparents house and string the lights on their 9 foot Christmas tree and decorate that.  Plus make 3 Christmas bows to hang around her tree.  Soooo, LOL!!  That's gonna be my Saturday.  I'm exhausted just thinking about it, LOL!!



Oh hell, Christmas tree?????????? how about gutting the turkey first??? hahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Oh hell, Christmas tree?????????? how about gutting the turkey first??? hahahahahah!!!!!


Are you serious???  She was wanting me to put up the dang tree before Halloween, LOL!!  Actually, last year I had it up and lights on it before Halloween, no decorations though.  This woman is crazy, LOL!  When she wants something done, it has to be now.  And she goes ALL out, LOL!  People pull over on the side of the road and take pictures of her yard, LOL!  And she wants it ALL down the day after Christmas, LOL!!  I told mom, I think it might be because she's getting older, you know.  Christmas is her favorite holiday because she can go all out.  So every year she wants it up earlier and earlier.  I'm thinking maybe she's afraid she may not make it to Christmas, you know.
Dang, is this the thread or a PM?  LOL!!!

Oops, thread, LOL.  Sorry for babbling!  LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are you serious???  She was wanting me to put up the dang tree before Halloween, LOL!!  Actually, last year I had it up and lights on it before Halloween, no decorations though.  This woman is crazy, LOL!  When she wants something done, it has to be now.  And she goes ALL out, LOL!  People pull over on the side of the road and take pictures of her yard, LOL!  And she wants it ALL down the day after Christmas, LOL!!  I told mom, I think it might be because she's getting older, you know.  Christmas is her favorite holiday because she can go all out.  So every year she wants it up earlier and earlier.  I'm thinking maybe she's afraid she may not make it to Christmas, you know.
> Dang, is this the thread or a PM?  LOL!!!
> 
> Oops, thread, LOL.  Sorry for babbling!  LOL!



HAHAHAHAA!!! I don't know what the hell this thread is about or for, but hey, who said we can't bullshit in it! LOL!!!! I used to love Christmas time too! Was a little tough the past few years, but now I am hoping to have it back the way I used to.  Though, I won't run out and get a tree yet! hahahahah!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAA!!! I don't know what the hell this thread is about or for, but hey, who said we can't bullshit in it! LOL!!!! I used to love Christmas time too! Was a little tough the past few years, but now I am hoping to have it back the way I used to.  Though, I won't run out and get a tree yet! hahahahah!


I started to dislike putting up my own tree because of doing theirs every year.  Plus I spent two Christmas seasons managing  a Christmas store.  In those 2 seasons, I probably put up, lit, decorated and took down over 80 Christmas trees.  Whew!  But now that the kids are really understanding more about Christmas (well, the Santa part, we're still working on the Jesus part) it's just getting really exciting.


----------



## pennyville73

Christmas isn't coming!!   
  It will not snow!!  
                         I'm Not Listening!!!


----------



## wolvie20m

I'm Having chicken tonigh oh chicken tonight


----------



## pennyville73

Still not listening   

Not too much happening here, this early in the AM, huh, Wolvie?
Well still PM for you I guess...lol.


----------



## wolvie20m

Yep just kicking back acouple of beers and making a totally weird outburst on here.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're tired and you're leaving.  Bye.  LOL!!!  Roughly translated, of course, LOL!!



Close enough. "I am tired and need a short nap. Alas, I have to go to work. Goodbye."


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> Here's what World Lingo picked up:
> 
> "I am a little devil sneaky, with balls of brass and a pile leading the ass!"
> 
> Heh!



Heheh. I guess literally translated, that's it.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Close enough. "I am tired and need a short nap. Alas, I have to go to work. Goodbye."


Woohoo, I was close, LOL!!


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

:sausage:


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## Said1




----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Sounds like you all are going to have a lovely time!!!! LOL!!! I am sure it won't be that bad.


I survived, LOL!  And got to skip the Christmas tree part today, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I survived, LOL!  And got to skip the Christmas tree part today, LOL!!



If I remember correctly, you can usually find food when there are church ladies gathered together right?


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Thought I would drop in on this thread for my first post!
> 
> :gross2:


----------



## Shattered

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Thought I would drop in on this thread for my first post!
> 
> :gross2:



...and *that* is the most creative thing you could come up with?

You should be ashamed!


----------



## pennyville73

Hello all.....Hope everyone is having a wonderful night!!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Hello all.....Hope everyone is having a wonderful night!!!!



Just getting started. First, a shower, then


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, you can usually find food when there are church ladies gathered together right?


You are correct, LOL!!  Lot's of good stuff.  Grandma even made her 14 layer chocolate cake, my favorite, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Thought I would drop in on this thread for my first post!
> 
> :gross2:


Actually it's your third.   :funnyface


----------



## janeeng

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Thought I would drop in on this thread for my first post!
> 
> :gross2:




And hopefully, YOUR LAST!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAAHAH!!! j/k!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> And hopefully, YOUR LAST!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAAHAH!!! j/k!


HA!  Still got the clown, huh?!  LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> HA!  Still got the clown, huh?!  LOL!!!




Glad you reminded me, time for a CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Glad you reminded me, time for a CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Holy shit, that's just MEAN!!!!!!!  LMAO!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Holy shit, that's just MEAN!!!!!!!  LMAO!!!



He is pretty freaky, ha????? you think Joker would like that one?


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> He is pretty freaky, ha????? you think Joker would like that one?


PM him to Joker and get your wolf back, LOL!!!
Kidding Joker!
Seriously Janeen!
LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> PM him to Joker and get your wolf back, LOL!!!
> Kidding Joker!
> Seriously Janeen!
> LOL!!!



I think I have something better in mind for Joker!!!!!!! 
 :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I think I have something better in mind for Joker!!!!!!!
> :teeth:


Well, if it's creepier than this balooga then go ahead and keep it in PM's, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, if it's creepier than this balooga then go ahead and keep it in PM's, LOL!!!



Had one better and creepier than this guy, but too big!!!  Think tomorrow I will go back to my Wolves! I kinda like them better anyway!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Had one better and creepier than this guy, but too big!!!  Think tomorrow I will go back to my Wolves! I kinda like them better anyway!


At first I couldn't figure out what it was, LOL!  Then one day I got to looking at it and I could see the side of a wolf, then a face, it freaked me out, LOL!!  But now that I see it, I like it, LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> At first I couldn't figure out what it was, LOL!  Then one day I got to looking at it and I could see the side of a wolf, then a face, it freaked me out, LOL!!  But now that I see it, I like it, LOL!



I like this one too! I will let go of the clowns for now! haha! Now joker, he's another story, he will get his for sure!!!!!!!!! :dev1:


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I like this one too! I will let go of the clowns for now! haha! Now joker, he's another story, he will get his for sure!!!!!!!!! :dev1:


Oh I like that one better!!  Well, of course, it's not a clown, LOL!  But that really is cool!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh I like that one better!!  Well, of course, it's not a clown, LOL!  But that really is cool!



Yeah, I figured anything but the clown for you!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured anything but the clown for you!


    
I knew ya liked me, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I knew ya liked me, LOL!!



HAHA!!!! you know I do!!!!!!


----------



## wolvie20m

Now thats a Avatar janeeng  :clap1:


----------



## janeeng

wolvie20m said:
			
		

> Now thats a Avatar janeeng  :clap1:




Thanks wolvie - somehow I thought you might like it!  :  Pride had enough of my clowns to last her for a while!!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

This is my one post in this thread today.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> :  Pride had enough of my clowns to last her for a while!!!!


A lifetime!!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> This is my one post in this thread today.


No sentence of the day?  LOL!!


----------



## wolvie20m

bip-ity-bopity boop the cat ran in the flute


----------



## pennyville73

Good Morning everyone!!! :tng:


----------



## janeeng

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Good Morning everyone!!! :tng:




What's so good about it, it's Mondy!!!!!!  but good morning to you!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> What's so good about it, it's Mondy!!!!!!  but good morning to you!!!!!


Poor Janeen!  Hope it's a good monday for you!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Attack of the Killer Clowns?  Hell, I don't know, but clowns are in the title, I'm not watching it!  LOL!!


Actually it was called
"Killer Clowns From Outter Space"
Good luck getting revenge...
OBTW we are even!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, hellooooo Joker!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, hellooooo Joker!  LOL!


Howdy!!!


----------



## CSM

Actually, the contest should be the last person to READ this thread wins!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Then no one would post!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Exactly, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*HOTDOG!!!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
oooooooooooooooooo
tttttttttttttttttttttttt
dddddddddddddddddd
oooooooooooooooooo
gggggggggggggggggg
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Hungry Joker? :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No....
Why you ask?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!! 
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!! 
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Just thought you might have a craving for hotdogs, that's all, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No...
I think I have Taco Bell for lunch.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No...
> I think I have Taco Bell for lunch.


Well, doesn't that sound just tasty!  It is about lunch time, I guess I need to figure out what we'll be having.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, doesn't that sound just tasty!  It is about lunch time, I guess I need to figure out what we'll be having.


Hotdog????


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao: 
That will probably be it, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Glad I could help!


----------



## UsaPride

The kids are chanting "jelly sandwich" so I guess we'll have no hot dogs today.  Thanks for your suggestion though, it may be on the menu tomorrow, LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Last night.... I hit a deer.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I did that like 2 weeks ago and it wasn't dead.
So I smashed it's head with a rock.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

I didn't have to bother. Mine was quite dead. Passenger side of my car wasn't in to good of shape either.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Did you take it home???
J/k


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I did that like 2 weeks ago and it wasn't dead.
> So I smashed it's head with a rock.


 just one more reason why everyone should carry a gun.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CSM said:
			
		

> just one more reason why everyone should carry a gun.


I usually do, I just don't take it to work.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Did you take it home???
> J/k



Hey, don't joke. A friend of mine hit one with a van and fed himself for month.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hey, don't joke. A friend of mine hit one with a van and fed himself for month.


I don't have a problem with it...hell I've done it 
MANY times. I just didn't want everyone to know how backwoods I am.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with it...hell I've done it
> MANY times. I just didn't want everyone to know how backwoods I am.



Heheh. I don't care who knows. I seem to be a good balance between backwoods and... front woods, I guess.

After it happened I went to a friends house. I said it was the first time I'd hit a deer. With a shocked tone, one of them said, "That's the _first_ time you've hit a deer?" I wondered where else a question like that would be asked with that tone.


----------



## UsaPride

Eww eww eww, you two stop it!!  LOL!!
Hey, when we lived up in Ohio, we heard there was a "road kill list", LOL!  If people see road kill on the side of the road, the first person on the list has dinner that night.   How gross is that!!  LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You only take it home if you hit it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!! 
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!! 
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!
hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!hotdog!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Somebody's hungry again?  LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You only take it home if you hit it.



Yeah, you can't be loading up someone elses kill. And we're talking deer, no possum or armadillo.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can't be loading up someone elses kill. And we're talking deer, no possum or armadillo.


Now, I'm not sure the rules of hitting it, I'm sure you hit it you keep it, LOL!  But to drive down the road and see roadkill, you had to call some number and they have a list.  They call the first person on the list to see if they want to go get it.  If not, down the list.
Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.  Like I said, someone just told me this while living in Ohio.  They could have been pulling my leg.  I'm too trusting, damnit!  LOL!!


----------



## pennyville73

Im all set with anything that is dead on the road...I think I can scrounge up something out of the fridge.


And believe it or not, there actually are people out there eating squirrels and shit they found dead in the road....disgusting!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I don't get any deer off the road unless I hit it, or see it get hit...
Reason being is it's hard to tell how long they've been there unless animals get 
to it.


----------



## UsaPride

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Im all set with anything that is dead on the road...I think I can scrounge up something out of the fridge.


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## pennyville73

Yeah I've known a couple people who have taken a deer they've hit. Nothing wrong with that...but how desperate do you have to be to eat dead squirrel, or anything dead from the road!!


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
You're right!  If you like the taste of squirrel that much, I say kill it yourself.  But, yeah, to scrape a dead carcus off the road and take it home to fry up for dinner, LOL!!!  "I didn't burn it, that's the tire marks that wont wash off."


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Yeah I've known a couple people who have taken a deer they've hit. Nothing wrong with that...but how desperate do you have to be to eat dead squirrel, or anything dead from the road!!


I've actually seen roadkill recipes out there...
Ewwww


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I've actually seen roadkill recipes out there...
> Ewwww


Didja eat'em?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No....
I told you, I  get deer only.... if I see em killed.
No skunk for me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Word of the Day for Monday November 8, 2004
fallible \FAL-uh-bul\, adjective:
1. Liable to make a mistake.
2. Liable to be inaccurate or erroneous. 

But human beings are fallible. We know we all make mistakes. 
--Robert S. McNamara, et al., Argument Without End

Jack Kerouac was neither a demon nor a saint but a fallible, notably gentle,
 deeply conflicted and finally self-destructive person whose dream from childhood
was to be a writer. 
--Morris Dickstein, "Beyond Beat," New York Times, August 9, 1998

On the other hand, mathematics does not rely on evidence from fallible experimentation, 
but it is built on infallible logic.
--Simon Singh, Fermat's Enigma


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Fallible derives from Medieval Latin fallibilis, from Latin fallere, "to deceive." It is
related to fail, false (from falsum, the past participle of fallere), fallacy ("a false
notion"), fault (from Old French falte, from fallere), and faucet (from Old Provençal
falsar, "to falsify, to create a fault in, to bore through," from fallere).

Dictionary.com Entry and Pronunciation for fallible


----------



## UsaPride

Wow!  Thanks Joker, I'll try using that in a sentence today, LOL!  Good looking out, there!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Yep


----------



## wolvie20m

Heres a thought for the day, if money is the root of all evil, why is it that more people have died over religion.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I think man is the source of all evil...
and myself, and other hellspawns of course!


----------



## wolvie20m

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think man is the source of all evil...
> and myself, and other hellspawns of course!


You are a crackhead joker funyy and what not but still a crackhead..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm not on crack!!!
I think life's too short to be serious all the time!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Actually it was called
> "Killer Clowns From Outter Space"
> Good luck getting revenge...
> OBTW we are even!



EVEN???? hahahaha, not till I get mine in!!!!!!! 
 :halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> EVEN???? hahahaha, not till I get mine in!!!!!!!
> :halo:


Ohhh you got yours in...
Might I remind you that you still don't know what I 'm scared of!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> EVEN???? hahahaha, not till I get mine in!!!!!!!
> :halo:


 :rotflmao:


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:



Now Pride, you know what I got in my PM, and compares to a lousy Avatar, I would say he needs paybacks????????


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Now Pride, you know what I got in my PM, and compares to a lousy Avatar, I would say he needs paybacks????????


LMAO!!!  That was pretty bad, Joker, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  That was pretty bad, Joker, LOL!!!




You know, i actually thought it was pretty funny! he got me good, here I was thinking I was going to get some free music!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> You know, i actually thought it was pretty funny! he got me good, here I was thinking I was going to get some free music!!!!!!!


LMAO!!!!  That was sneaky!  He's so creative, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  That was sneaky!  He's so creative, LOL!



Yeah, I give him credit there! I will have a special one soon for him too!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>




Ah, have a booger!!!!! :gross2:


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Yeah, I give him credit there! I will have a special one soon for him too!!!!!


Let's make sure to keep that one in PM's, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:gross2: 
** Flips one on Janeeng's keyboard**
Back at ya~!~


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :gross2:
> ** Flips one on Janeeng's keyboard**
> Back at ya~!~



HAHA!!!! 
 :nine:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey now....
No Chinese fetish stuff on here.


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey now....
> No Chinese fetish stuff on here.



Hell, now that you mention Chinese, I found the craziest video!!!!!! :shocked: It's truly amazing what those Chinese will do!!!! Ask Jim, I sent it to him, after I got a nasty one from him, and the Chinese TOPPED his!!!!! HAHA! shall I send it to you????????? HAHAHAAHA


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  You two are nuts!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hell, now that you mention Chinese, I found the craziest video!!!!!! :shocked: It's truly amazing what those Chinese will do!!!! Ask Jim, I sent it to him, after I got a nasty one from him, and the Chinese TOPPED his!!!!! HAHA! shall I send it to you????????? HAHAHAAHA


Nahhh, I'm at work!
But.... I'll.... Keep you in mind!


----------



## UsaPride

Lmao!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  You two are nuts!!



HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nahhh, I'm at work!
> But.... I'll.... Keep you in mind!



I am sure the guys would just LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I got yer nuts


----------



## UsaPride

You two are bouncing from the two threads back and forth and I'm just laughing my butt off!  Okay, I must really be tired!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:

*HOTDOG*


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:
> 
> *HOTDOG*




You know what you can do with that hot dog???  :shocked:


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You two are bouncing from the two threads back and forth and I'm just laughing my butt off!  Okay, I must really be tired!



I am beyond tired now! and to think, I have to head back out to work in about 3 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I am beyond tired now! and to think, I have to head back out to work in about 3 minutes!!!!!!!


Oh hell, that sucks!!  I'm with ya in spirit, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> I am beyond tired now! and to think, I have to head back out to work in about 3 minutes!!!!!!!


*HOTDOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 5stringJeff

If only I could lock the thread...


----------



## Shattered

What do I win?


----------



## janeeng

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> If only I could lock the thread...




Who says you can't??? hahaha! but I already thought of that myself and figured I could claim WINNER!!!!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

Didn't I already tell you fuckers about 70 pages ago that I was the winner?


----------



## Shattered

We must not have been listening..


----------



## UsaPride

*Good Morning, USMB!!!*
And what a beautiful day it is!


----------



## pennyville73

Good Morning Everyone!!!

 :cof:


----------



## Said1

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Didn't I already tell you fuckers about 70 pages ago that I was the winner?




   :blah2:


----------



## CSM

This is sort of like bidding on e-bay with no time limit!


----------



## dmp

I win! woohoo!!!


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I win! woohoo!!!



Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Liar, liar, pants on fire!




  Gotcha!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Shattered

Your nose is growing...


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## janeeng

Just for you Pride!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Just for you Pride!!!!!!


OMG!!!!!  LMAO!!  That's one scary sumbitch!  LOL!!
Joker, oh Jokerrrrr.....
LMAO!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

What????


----------



## UsaPride

I was teasing!   :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I ain't skeered of clowns...
I just don't like em.
Should I go midget hunting???


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  Midget hunting?  LOL!
I think she likes those pics you've been finding for her, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:cof: 
*HALO 2!!!!!!!*


----------



## UsaPride

And that would be?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked:  
THE GREATEST VIDEO GAME KNOWN TO MAN!!!!!!!!!!
IT WAS RELEASED LASTNIGHT AT MIDNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!
DO YOU LIVE IN A CAVE??????????
:shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked:


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!!  Sorry, didn't mean to offend, LOL!!  It's been quite awhile since I've last played video games.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No worries...
You sure don't sound like you know any gamers either, or you 
wouldn't have said that.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No worries...
> You sure don't sound like you know any gamers either, or you
> wouldn't have said that.


Well, I don't.  Sorry, LOL!!  If there's a game played in this house it's usually Sports or Military related, and even that's not that often.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Anybody know anything about a Saturn? The car, not the planet. Found one for pretty cheap.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Anybody know anything about a Saturn? The car, not the planet. Found one for pretty cheap.


I've heard you get what you pay for!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I've heard you get what you pay for!



True. But it is a '95, so it's not like it's right off the line. Gonna go take a look tomorrow and see if it's falling apart or not.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> True. But it is a '95, so it's not like it's right off the line. Gonna go take a look tomorrow and see if it's falling apart or not.


Bring someone who knows cars...
they don't have the highest rep for cars, if you know what I mean.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Bring someone who knows cars...
> they don't have the highest rep for cars, if you know what I mean.



After thinking it over for awhile, I might go in a different direction. I am looking for something different, though. That deer tore the hell out of my car so I'd really like to get something sturdier anyway. Taking my cousin with me when I look. He crawls around in the car and think of looking for stuff that doesn't even cross my mind. Plus, he enjoys doing it.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!  LMAO!!  That's one scary sumbitch!  LOL!!
> Joker, oh Jokerrrrr.....
> LMAO!!!



That one I have to admit is EVIL!!! just the eyes alone!!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## UsaPride

You're too funny!!!  LOL!
Okay, let's see, I'm also terrified of half naked cutie pies!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're too funny!!!  LOL!
> Okay, let's see, I'm also terrified of half naked cutie pies!!  LOL!!!



Oh, petrified!  They're the most awful thing I can think of to do to someone.  You should never post anymore.  Especially those freaks with long hair and no shirts!


----------



## UsaPride

I'm glad you agree Shattered!!  Let's keep those scary pics of sexy ass men off this thread!!


----------



## janeeng

OK, I took that as a HINT HINT!!!!! I will give you BOTH what you want!! long hair and half naked!!!!!!!!!!!!   And the DAMN pic better SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

SCARY!!!  No more, please, no more!!!


----------



## Shattered

Ahh.  I do believe that would be Kevin..

Wait..  I mean...ACK!  NO MORE!   :shocked:


----------



## janeeng

Now this guy is one HOTTY!!!!!!!!! what I could do with that one!!!!!  :dev1:


----------



## UsaPride

Holy 6-pack, Batman!!!    LMAO!!
Um, still scared, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

They say the best way to overcome your fears is to face them head on...   :dev1:


----------



## UsaPride

I hope you're right, Shattered!  I guess I'll just have to keep looking at them until I'm no longer scared!!   :huh:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I hope you're right, Shattered!  I guess I'll just have to keep looking at them until I'm no longer scared!!   :huh:



I'm here if you ever need a shoulder to lean on...

I'm here even if you don't - I have my own fears to face.


----------



## janeeng

I am sure you both are FEARING no longer!!!!!!!!!! HAHA!

Take a nice swim with this guy!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

*I'M   CURED!!!!!*
It's a miracle, LOL!!!  Oh my goodness!!


----------



## Shattered

Eh.  He's still a little fearful..  I think my recovery would go much better with the other two, but especially the first... That's some new fangled miracle drug, isn't it?


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Eh.  He's still a little fearful..  I think my recovery would go much better with the other two, but especially the first... That's some new fangled miracle drug, isn't it?




Here you go shattered, the next couple are just for you, hope they heal your fear!!!! HAHA!!!!

http://www.victorengel.com/mens/10/MARCELL2.JPG


----------



## janeeng

ANOTHER!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

OMG!!!!!!       


http://www.victorengel.com/mens/10/SHAWN4BO.JPG


----------



## janeeng

Holy shit, now I just happened to come accross this guy, sad to see the towers in the background, but seeing that, I know this HOTTY is close to me!!!!!!   









Hey =d=, how about a pose like that on your bike?????????????


----------



## UsaPride

We need a drooling smiley!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

janeeng said:
			
		

> Holy shit, now I just happened to come accross this guy, sad to see the towers in the background, but seeing that, I know this HOTTY is close to me!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey =d=, how about a pose like that on your bike?????????????



Oh, DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN.

**packs up & moves to NY**

DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN.  HELLO!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN.  HELLO!


What she said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What she said!!!!!!!!!




HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!! I am sure I could find some more! be patient!!! wouldn't want to spoil all the excitment now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

**tries frantically to zing the hell outta Janeen - fails miserably...told to go spread the love..

OK!!!


----------



## Shattered

**tries frantically to zing the hell outta Janeen - fails miserably...told to go spread the love..**

OK!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> **tries frantically to zing the hell outta Janeen - fails miserably...told to go spread the love..**
> 
> OK!!!


Yeah, what she said, again!!


----------



## janeeng

OK OK!!!! one for the road!!! but never fear, i will be back later with lots more!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Shattered

janeeng said:
			
		

> OK OK!!!! one for the road!!! but never fear, i will be back later with lots more!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!



Hey!  That's MY toy - I posted him in your get well thread..  in smaller version so I didn't get in trouble.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm scared of hot, big titty, naked women. The skinny ones!!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm scared of hot, big titty, naked women. The skinny ones!!!!



We'll be sure to take your fears into consideration, and not post anything that might make you run.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> We'll be sure to take your fears into consideration, and not post anything that might make you run.


 :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I feel a visit from Hank comming on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> We'll be sure to take your fears into consideration, and not post anything that might make you run.




HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Yeah, we wouldn't want to scare ya off Joker!!!! 
 :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I ain't skeered~!~
Huh Hank???


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!!  Joker, you're a nut!!!  LOL!


----------



## dmp

Come on now...We need to keep this thread 'work/family' safe...don't cross any lines, ppl. 

Please?


----------



## dmp

fwiw, no pics of me on the bike, but here's a photo of me on a merry-go-round taken two months ago:






I didn't think the horse would hold me up.


----------



## UsaPride

No more Kevin or Hank?  LOL!!! :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> fwiw, no pics of me on the bike, but here's a photo of me on a merry-go-round taken two months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the horse would hold me up.


D, is that really you????
The little girl sucking her thumb!!!!
 :rotflmao:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Booooobies.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> D, is that really you????


  I can't see him.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Just because I show you my boobies doesn't mean you have to whip out your sausage.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Just because I show you my boobies doesn't mean you have to whip out your sausage.


Sorry....
Habit!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Not that boobies and sausages reminded me of this, but what happened to Kathianne? She hasn't posted in awhile.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I can't see him.


I think =d= was making a joke.....
So I made one...You just didn't quote all of what I said...

"D, is that really you????
The little girl sucking her thumb!!!!"


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Not that boobies and sausages reminded me of this, but what happened to Kathianne? She hasn't posted in awhile.


LOL!!!  Well, I'm glad the boobies and sausages weren't the reason, LOL!
Schools back in session, busy busy busy.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think =d= was making a joke.....
> So I made one...You just didn't quote all of what I said...


 :tng:


----------



## dmp

pics fixed


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> pics fixed


You're crazy!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> pics fixed


So is the little girl you????


----------



## dmp

In the pic I posted, there is no little girl sucking her thumb.  I'm confused.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ok....It just looks kinda like she might be.
It's the little girl with the red shirt.
OBTW this was intended to be a joke..
guess it wasn't funny!


----------



## dmp

ahh! she was holding the bar w/ that hand, and had her head turned.

No...that's not me


----------



## UsaPride

I'm not shocked, I just really like this little dude, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ahh! she was holding the bar w/ that hand, and had her head turned.
> 
> No...that's not me


I'm guessing from looking at your other pics that 
you're not even in this one????


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm guessing from looking at your other pics that
> you're not even in this one????


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## dmp

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hey =d=, how about a pose like that on your bike?????????????



Okay..fine..


Twin Towers, R.I.P.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You Wish.....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Don't you hate it when you buy a Hershey's with Almonds, and
there are only like 2 Almonds in it.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Don't you hate it when you buy a Herhey's with Almonds, and
> there are only like 2 Almonds in it.


Definately!!!


----------



## dmp

Never happens to me


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Okay..fine..


Too funny, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Same concept though...
let's say with chips.
You buy the mega huge super duper size and it's got three chips on it.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Same concept though...
> let's say with chips.
> You buy the mega huge super duper size and it's got three chips on it.


A Hershey Almond with chips?


----------



## dmp

I never buy mega super size anything, except underwear


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I never buy mega super size anything, except underwear


LMAO!! 
I always buy the biggest candy bar and M&M's with peanuts.  Regular size is just a teaser!!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I never buy mega super size anything, except underwear


You understand the concept though right???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

What was that for????


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What was that for????


LOL!!  You know what, I KNEW you were going to put that, LOL!


----------



## janeeng

That sure didn't look like you =d=!

Now what was wrong with the guy pics? or are you talking about Hank? haha! there weren't no nudies there! I think the girls you guys post in pictures are more revealing then those guys!!!!! Guess I will have to go back to the CLOWNS!!!!!!


----------



## dmp

I changed some to links cuz they were a bit too revealing.  that's all.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Guess I will have to go back to the CLOWNS!!!!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Only so many levels!  LOL!


----------



## janeeng

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I changed some to links cuz they were a bit too revealing.  that's all.



didn't know any where!!!! so sorry!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Only so many levels!  LOL!



OH YES YES YES!!! you know you love them!!!!! 
 :dev1:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> OH YES YES YES!!! you know you love them!!!!!
> :dev1:


Yeah sure, I'm all a tingle, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :blah2:


blah blah this!  :finger: HAHAHA


----------



## jimnyc

My ass is itchy.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

How is the ass???


----------



## janeeng

jimnyc said:
			
		

> My ass is itchy.



Clean that stank hole once in a while and you won't have that problem!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How is the ass???



Itchy.


----------



## jimnyc

janeeng said:
			
		

> Clean that stank hole once in a while and you won't have that problem!!!!!!!!



FU BEOTCH!

It's itchy because the damn thing is healing!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How is the ass???


itchy.  Didn't you just read that?
 :funnyface


----------



## janeeng

jimnyc said:
			
		

> FU BEOTCH!
> 
> It's itchy because the damn thing is healing!



HAHAHA! that's right, that's what you want us to believe!!!! 

SCRATCH it then!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

yA I dID !!
sMArT aSS !


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> itchy.  Didn't you just read that?
> :funnyface




See Pride, I think Joker likes Jim's butt!!! he surely asks about it a lot!!!! HAHA!!! 

Maybe you can itch it for Jim, Joker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey, hey now......

Oooo Hank can scratch it for him!!!


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> See Pride, I think Joker likes Jim's butt!!! he surely asks about it a lot!!!! HAHA!!!


I've noticed that, LOL!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:chains:


----------



## UsaPride

:halo:


----------



## dmp




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Beer thirty here....
See ya!!!!


----------



## Johnney

im winning again!!


----------



## janeeng

Johnney said:
			
		

> im winning again!!




NOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennyville73

:happy2:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

shhhh. I'm winning. And I have a sausage.  :sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

:d


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## pennyville73

Good Morning!!!

Just once I'd like to be able to sleep past 7:30!!!! :coffee3:


----------



## UsaPride

Well good morning too you!!  Just once I'd like to sleep all night.  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

_**wanders in, slams the door shut, and yells "I WIN, NOW GO AWAY!"**_


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well good morning too you!!  Just once I'd like to sleep all night.  LOL!!



I SECOND THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I SECOND THAT!!!!!!!


Hey Lady!!


----------



## Shattered

janeeng said:
			
		

> I SECOND THAT!!!!!!!



Hah.  You finally got your much deserved 'ZING!' for KevCandy.


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hah.  You finally got your much deserved 'ZING!' for KevCandy.


  Thank you Thank you!!!!! I just gotta find some more of him!!! kinda like the guy on the bike in NY too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

janeeng said:
			
		

> Thank you Thank you!!!!! I just gotta find some more of him!!! kinda like the guy on the bike in NY too!!!!!!!!



Oh, I think if you post carefully, my eyes might be able to take a few dozen doses of him, too.


----------



## janeeng

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, I think if you post carefully, my eyes might be able to take a few dozen doses of him, too.



I will do my best!


----------



## pennyville73

The guy in the black and white pic. is my favorite!!!


----------



## UsaPride

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey Lady!!


 :funnyface


----------



## janeeng

Don't remember if this guy was posted or not, and don't think it's Kevin, he is HARD to find!!! but this will do!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Eeewwww


----------



## Shattered

Oh, 'dats not Kev, but he'll do JUST as well.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:moon4:


----------



## UsaPride

What was that for???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Just being me!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, there ya go!!!
I'm getting a job!   Woohoo!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, there ya go!!!
> I'm getting a job!   Woohoo!!



I have two of those.. They definitely don't make me dance.. What gives?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You don't get out of the house much do you USA???


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have two of those.. They definitely don't make me dance.. What gives?


I haven't worked in over 4 years, so I'm alot nervous.  But a break from the kids, my own world, and extra money, HELL YEAH!  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You don't get out of the house much do you USA???


Actually no, I don't.  Sad  but true!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I haven't worked in over 4 years, so I'm alot nervous.  But a break from the kids, my own world, and extra money, HELL YEAH!  LOL!



Everything comes back to you in no time at all..  What're you going to be doing?  I suppose after 4 years, maybe I'd dance for all of a week.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Everything comes back to you in no time at all..  What're you going to be doing?  I suppose after 4 years, maybe I'd dance for all of a week.


Well, before I was an Apprentice Optician, now I'll be a waitress, LOL!  It's at an "Oyster Bar" and they're only open at nights and closed on Sundays.  These ladies here make bookoo money for tips, it's a popular place to eat (only richy people though, LOL).
So, the last time I waitressed was 12 years ago in a nightclub, now food.  Holy Lord, I'm scared to death!!  But hey, I can deal with fears to bring home about $150 - 200 a night in tips without having to strip again (Just Kidding), LOL~


----------



## Shattered

Waitressing is actually fun.  You meet some interesting people...Course, they're more interesting if they're drunk.


----------



## Shattered

Their wallets are a little looser, too.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Their wallets are a little looser, too.


Isn't that the truth!  LOL!
Plus I'll be working with 3 girlfriends that I haven't seen in so long.  

Side note, what was George Bailey's wifes name on it's a wonderful life?  I know Donna Reed played her but what was her name?  Anyone?  LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Wasn't it Mary, or something?


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I haven't worked in over 4 years, so I'm alot nervous.  But a break from the kids, my own world, and extra money, HELL YEAH!  LOL!




Good for you! And I hate you.  I think this will be my last year at home too, but that's IF, and only IF I make throught the winter without being committed!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Wasn't it Mary, or something?


THANK YOU!!!!! 
Mom and I were on the phone and could NOT think of it.  We went through the whole alphabet, LOL!
Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Good for you! And I hate you.  I think this will be my last year at home too, but that's IF, and only IF I make throught the winter without being committed!


Well, thank you, and I'm sorry, LOL!!
Four years, OMG!  Finally I get to actually talk to adults, face to face, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Some adults haven't reached that maturity level yet to be called adults.
I couldn't give you a name or anything.
Hmmm let me think on this one for a while....
An adult that acts like a child.Hmmmm
Nope no one comes to mind :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> An adult that acts like a child.Hmmmm
> Nope no one comes to mind


Wonder why it would slip YOUR mind, LOL!!
Goober!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Beats me....

 :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

:funnyface


----------



## Shattered

Maybe he's just developmentally challenged.


----------



## UsaPride

He's a "Toy's R Us" kid!


----------



## Shattered

Hey, now.. I'M a Toys R Us kid...

The last thing I bought from there were Shrinky Dinks.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey, now.. I'M a Toys R Us kid...
> 
> The last thing I bought from there were Shrinky Dinks.


I've been teaching the kids the song, LOL!!
I don't want to grow up, I'm a Toy's R Us kid.  There's a million toys at Toys R Us that I can play with, from bikes to trains to video games (I don't know this part, LOL)  I don't want to grow up, cause if I did, I wouldn't be a Toy's R Us kid, more games, more toys, Oh Boy, I wanna be a Toy's R Us kid!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:nine:


----------



## UsaPride

Right back at cha mister!


----------



## Shattered

I think his last post was meant for me..  Can't imagine why, tho..  

I *did* call him the cutest thing since sliced bread, so that should make up for it...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No, no... It was meant for that song!!!
Aghhhh!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I think his last post was meant for me..  Can't imagine why, tho..
> 
> I *did* call him the cutest thing since sliced bread, so that should make up for it...


Way to earn you points on that one!
 :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

Oh, you don't like my song, huh?!  Well, still


----------



## Shattered

Hah.  Free points!  

I'm such a repwhore.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:coffee3:  :shocked: 

I wasn't sleeping....
I'm awake!!!


----------



## UsaPride

:happy2:


----------



## Said1

1543.


----------



## UsaPride

Hey Said, your post count, at this moment, is the year I was born. 
I always notice goofy things like that, LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Said1 said:
			
		

> 1543.



Ummmm....2654?


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Ummmm....2654?


We're trying.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Said1 said:
			
		

> 1543.



Ah. I get it now.  :duh3:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> We're trying.



Me too. I'm trying to wake up. Had to work overtime last night. 

 :dev1: <----My supervisor.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:  :blah2: 
My supervisor!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Me too. I'm trying to wake up. Had to work overtime last night.
> 
> :dev1: <----My supervisor.


Well, that's gotta suck, LOL!!  Give him some of this


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, that's gotta suck, LOL!!  Give him some of this



Well, truth be known, he's really more like Forrest Gump than the devil. He's new, we just don't have him trained yet.


----------



## janeeng

Daily dose: haha!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Daily dose: haha!


You shit!!!!  LOL!!  Man, you come with it, don't cha?!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You shit!!!!  LOL!!  Man, you come with it, don't cha?!



HAHAHA! but of course!!!! ya love me though!!!!

Back to work I go - be sure to see you later though!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHAHA! but of course!!!! ya love me though!!!!
> 
> Back to work I go - be sure to see you later though!!!


Definately, love ya and see ya later, LOL!
Mom's got the kids and I got White Russians, LOL!!  Yeah, I'll see ya later, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Definately, love ya and see ya later, LOL!
> Mom's got the kids and I got White Russians, LOL!!  Yeah, I'll see ya later, LOL!!



oh geez!!! here goes this thread tonight! HAHAHAHA! Damn, someone please come take my kids for the night! I could use a few of those white russians.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I could use a few of those white russians.


Mooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm!!!!  LOL!!!
One day sweets, I'm gonna get up there and we're gonna get schnockered on Mind Erasers and White Russians!!    
Hell, you come down here, I make killer ones!!     LOL!


----------



## manu1959

janeeng said:
			
		

> oh geez!!! here goes this thread tonight! HAHAHAHA! Damn, someone please come take my kids for the night! I could use a few of those white russians.



my family is out for the night and i just bought a case of wine to for a  :wank: and


----------



## janeeng

manu1959 said:
			
		

> my family is out for the night and i just bought a case of wine to for a  :wank: and



HAHA, you are all making me jealous!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm!!!!  LOL!!!
> One day sweets, I'm gonna get up there and we're gonna get schnockered on Mind Erasers and White Russians!!
> Hell, you come down here, I make killer ones!!     LOL!



It's not too far of a drive - I did that drive but to SC a few times to see my Dad, so one stop sooner will be nothing!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> It's not too far of a drive - I did that drive but to SC a few times to see my Dad, so one stop sooner will be nothing!!!


Come on then!!!  Bring the kids, I'll get us some babysitters lined up.  LOL!!!  
Hell, I'm sure we can find some trouble to get into, LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Come on then!!!  Bring the kids, I'll get us some babysitters lined up.  LOL!!!
> Hell, I'm sure we can find some trouble to get into, LOL!!



I am sure we can! but then again, you get your ass up here, and BIGGER TROUBLE to get into!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I am sure we can! but then again, you get your ass up here, and BIGGER TROUBLE to get into!!!!!


Oh, sounds like fun!!  LOL!!!!!  One day, my friend, one day!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, sounds like fun!!  LOL!!!!!  One day, my friend, one day!!!!!



Hey, I don't think that Dan is too far from you! Gotta get that boy drunk, he's now legal to do so!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hey, I don't think that Dan is too far from you! Gotta get that boy drunk, he's now legal to do so!!!!!


Well, I can do to him like I did to my brother on his 21st birthday, send him to _The Dollhouse_ with $100 in his pocket and my husband to watch out for him, LMAO!!!  Good, wholesome fun, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I can do to him like I did to my brother on his 21st birthday, send him to _The Dollhouse_ with $100 in his pocket and my husband to watch out for him, LMAO!!!  Good, wholesome fun, LOL!!!



Tell him that, and I am sure he will ask when? haha!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Tell him that, and I am sure he will ask when? haha!


LMAO!!!!  Men!!  What do you expect?  LOL!!!!
Hubby will want to know when he's coming, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  Men!!  What do you expect?  LOL!!!!
> Hubby will want to know when he's coming, LOL!!!



I'll have to get back with you on that one! unless Dan reads this thread and could answer that one for himself!


----------



## UsaPride

Come on, Dan!!  LOL!!   I just let hubby know, he said he's ready!


----------



## pennyville73

Goodnight All....Talk to ya in the AM


----------



## janeeng

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Goodnight All....Talk to ya in the AM




And Good Morning!


----------



## UsaPride

Good morning!!!


----------



## pennyville73

Good Morning! :tng:


----------



## Shattered

Got coffee?


----------



## pennyville73

Is there any such thing as a morning without coffee?


----------



## UsaPride

Everday here, LOL!!  Everyonce in awhile I'll have a cup,  not too often.


----------



## Shattered

I finished off yesterdays pot and just started a new pot.


----------



## pennyville73

I could not live without coffe...couple cups in the morning, then a big ol' iced coffee in the afternoon.....lol.


----------



## UsaPride

When I do drink it, it has to be drowned with sugar and milk, LOL!  Or, sopped up with a biscuit, LOL!  Mmmmm!!


----------



## pennyville73

Milk only for me..actually has to be cream...lol


----------



## Shattered

Half & Half & Splenda.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Half & Half & Splenda.




 Me too. I'm not against drinking yesterday's coffee either, nice and thick.


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Me too. I'm not against drinking yesterday's coffee either, nice and thick.



Yesterdays coffee is the only thing that gets me through waiting for a new pot.    Without it, I can't even get the water for said new pot poured.

I'm pathetic.


----------



## UsaPride

Maybe that's my problem, I just need to start drinking coffee, LOL!!


----------



## pennyville73

I'm definately addicted...without coffee, severe caffeine withdrawal headaches.....


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Maybe that's my problem, I just need to start drinking coffee, LOL!!



I highly recommend single pot packages of Berre's Brothers flavored coffees - they make a *perfect* 12-cup pot, and have outstanding flavors, which are intensified with half & half & Splenda.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yesterdays coffee is the only thing that gets me through waiting for a new pot.    Without it, I can't even get the water for said new pot poured.
> 
> I'm pathetic.




Me too. If I have to wait, I usually stand there saying "hurry the F@*k UP you peice of junk".


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Me too. If I have to wait, I usually stand there saying "hurry the F@*k UP you peice of junk".



I'll get shot for this, but the French make an outstanding coffee pot - Krups - Makes coffee in a hurry, and you can pull the pot out, and pour the first cup while it makes the rest.. Also has a timer on it, so coffee is ready when you wake up, if you remember to set it.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I highly recommend single pot packages of Berre's Brothers flavored coffees - they make a *perfect* 12-cup pot, and have outstanding flavors, which are intensified with half & half & Splenda.


Flavored coffee?  What kind of flavors do they have?


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Maybe that's my problem, I just need to start drinking coffee, LOL!!




Coffee and chocolate. Without either, I wouldn't be the bundle of sunshine ya'll know and love.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Flavored coffee?  What kind of flavors do they have?



Currently, I'm drinking Pumpkin Pie Spice - Vanilla Nut is good, Cinnamon Hazelnut, Streusal Cake, Chocolate Mint, Windmill Cookie, etc.. All kinds of flavors..

If you have a Pick & Save, they generally have a large selection.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'll get shot for this, but the French make an outstanding coffee pot - Krups - Makes coffee in a hurry, and you can pull the pot out, and pour the first cup while it makes the rest.. Also has a timer on it, so coffee is ready when you wake up, if you remember to set it.




You're right. They make good coffee too. French Breakfast is my favorite. I like Mocha Java too.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Coffee and chocolate. Without either, I wouldn't be the bundle of sunshine ya'll know and love.


I'm the Pepsi and chocolate kind, LOL!!  Gotta have my chocolate!!!!  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Currently, I'm drinking Pumpkin Pie Spice - Vanilla Nut is good, Cinnamon Hazelnut, Streusal Cake, Chocolate Mint, Windmill Cookie, etc.. All kinds of flavors..
> 
> If you have a Pick & Save, they generally have a large selection.


Good gracious.  Now the chocolate mint sounds good, LOL!  I may just have to try it.  Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious.  Now the chocolate mint sounds good, LOL!  I may just have to try it.  Thanks for the recommendations!



The chocolate mint tastes like fat free hot cocoa..  Instead of half & half, use heavy cream in that one - it's GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm the Pepsi and chocolate kind, LOL!!  Gotta have my chocolate!!!!  LOL!



Chocolate, how I try to swear off the stuff, but can't! I think I ate chocolate exclusively when I was pregnant! I remember searching through couch for enough change to get a fix - $1.00 for a family size box of macaroons! What pregnant woman could resist that??


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> The chocolate mint tastes like fat free hot cocoa..  Instead of half & half, use heavy cream in that one - it's GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!




Speaking of coffee, I think I'll go make one! Out of cream for now - ick.


----------



## CSM

Donuts.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Chocolate, how I try to swear off the stuff, but can't! I think I ate chocolate exclusively when I was pregnant! I remember searching through couch for enough change to get a fix - $1.00 for a family size box of macaroons! What pregnant woman could resist that??


I've always been a choco-addict!  Unfortunately when I was pregnant I could never eat it.  After I had the babies I would eat 1 pound of peanut M&M's every day for about a month.  Oh how I love those things, LOL!!


----------



## pennyville73

Well, it is now snowing here. Im not ready for it!!!! :fifty:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Well, it is now snowing here. Im not ready for it!!!! :fifty:



Keep it up there! People down here don't know how to drive on that stuff!


----------



## janeeng

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Well, it is now snowing here. Im not ready for it!!!! :fifty:




LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW!!!  :teeth: 

The weather here shows Rain/Snow tonight and snow showers in the AM!!! The temperature sure fits the scene!!!


----------



## pennyville73

It's still snowing.......It isnt supposed to stop til tomorrow night.


----------



## 007

HA HA... I'm last, I'm last...


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## Shattered

:alco:


----------



## manu1959

:wank:


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> :wank:



Umm..  Need some privacy?


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Umm..  Need some privacy?



nope .....you drinking tonight?


----------



## Shattered

Nope. I'm goin to sleep, like a responsible little adult..  Not a huge drinker.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm goin to sleep, like a responsible little adult..  Not a huge drinker.



well... sleep well... late in the lake states....and remember growing old is required growing up is optional


----------



## Shattered

IRTGU!!

Figure that one out, and I'll zing ya.   Night!


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> IRTGU!!
> 
> Figure that one out, and I'll zing ya.   Night!



can i buy a vowel?  night.............


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> can i buy a vowel?  night.............



You already have a vowel.  Stop being so damned greedy.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## janeeng

:duh3:


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Shattered

.


----------



## UsaPride

?


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> ?




She was thinking about Kevin and lost her train of thought! HAHAHA


----------



## eric

Ok, now that the thread is 110 pages I think it should be me.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> She was thinking about Kevin and lost her train of thought! HAHAHA


LOL!!  Easy to do!  LOL!


----------



## janeeng

eric said:
			
		

> Ok, now that the thread is 110 pages I think it should be me.



NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> NOT!!!!!!!


Is he saying he wants his half naked pic up there instead of Kevins???
:


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Is he saying he wants his half naked pic up there instead of Kevins???
> :


----------



## dilloduck

janeeng said:
			
		

>



Does this thread move us up in the ratings?


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

>


Just wondering, you were talking about Kevin and his post said it should be him, soooo, LOL!!


----------



## eric

> Is he saying he wants his half naked pic up there instead of Kevins???



No, I was addressing the topic of the thread, I just want to WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric

janeeng said:
			
		

>



And what the heck is that suppossed to mean ?    :happy2:


----------



## janeeng

eric said:
			
		

> No, I was addressing the topic of the thread, I just want to WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Then drop the drawers and give us a peek a boo and we will let you know if you win or not!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## janeeng

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Does this thread move us up in the ratings?



Depends on what your offering us? are you going to drop them and give us a peek too???? maybe there should be a thread for you guys and show us some SKIN!!!! 
 :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

eric said:
			
		

> No, I was addressing the topic of the thread, I just want to WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!  I was just teasing sweetie!   



			
				Janeen said:
			
		

> Then drop the drawers and give us a peek a boo and we will let you know if you win or not!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## eric

OK then here ya go :


----------



## janeeng

eric said:
			
		

> OK then here ya go :




I don't see anything!


----------



## UsaPride

All I see is an X.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> All I see is an X.



Damn, I don't even get an X!!! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!  He's trying to tease us, LOL!


----------



## eric

Ok then try this link :

http://www.artminds.com/male-model-pro-lighting.htm

It was one of my photo shoots !


----------



## UsaPride

eric said:
			
		

> It was one of my photo shoots !


LMAO!!  Dang Eric, nice little toosh you have there, LOL!!


----------



## eric

And just in case you are wondering why the name at the bottom of the photo is different, it is my stage name ...


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Dang Eric, nice little toosh you have there, LOL!!




TOOSH, Christ, the whole damn BODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

eric said:
			
		

> And just in case you are wondering why the name at the bottom of the photo is different, it is my stage name ...


That's what I figured, Baron!   
 :happy2:


----------



## eric

Well, friends call me "The Red Baron" !!


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:


----------



## janeeng

eric said:
			
		

> Well, friends call me "The Red Baron" !!




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I'm heading off to watch a deer get butchered.  Woohoo!    
Somebody's eating deer steak tonight!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I'm heading off to watch a deer get butchered.  Woohoo!
> Somebody's eating deer steak tonight!



What kind of car did you hit it with?  :happy2: 

By the way, like the "back 2 back" logo.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> What kind of car did you hit it with?  :happy2:
> 
> By the way, like the "back 2 back" logo.


LOL!!  My cousin went out this morning, shot him, brought him home and hung him up to bleed out, jumped back in his truck and headed out for another one, LOL!

Hey, thanks.  Found a site with some pretty neat ones on there.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  My cousin went out this morning, shot him, brought him home and hung him up to bleed out, jumped back in his truck and headed out for another one, LOL!
> 
> Hey, thanks.  Found a site with some pretty neat ones on there.



MURDERER!!!!!!!!! haha! what did he hop back in to kill the rest of the family! poor little bambies!!!! Let him know there are about 5 splattered on the highway up here, nothing like road kill, just throw some sauce on it, you'll never know the difference.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> MURDERER!!!!!!!!! haha! what did he hop back in to kill the rest of the family! poor little bambies!!!!


That's what I said!  LOL!!  
Poor little deer, just out trying to eat some leaves and BAM!  There went his head, so sad!  LOL! :firing:


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's what I said!  LOL!!
> Poor little deer, just out trying to eat some leaves and BAM!  There went his head, so sad!  LOL! :firing:




What a meany!!! HAHA! but I know my Brother made burgers once, and here I thought I was eating cow, NOT! I have to admit, it was good, but wasn't thrilled once I found out I ate Bambi!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> What a meany!!! HAHA! but I know my Brother made burgers once, and here I thought I was eating cow, NOT! I have to admit, it was good, but wasn't thrilled once I found out I ate Bambi!


I don't eat deer meat at all.  YUCK!  I don't know, maybe I just can't get past the thought of Bambi too, LOL!  **shiver**   
Now, I do have some in the freezer, but that's the husbands on nights that it's fend for yourself, or himself, LOL!  I don't eat it, I don't cook it!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't eat deer meat at all.  YUCK!  I don't know, maybe I just can't get past the thought of Bambi too, LOL!  **shiver**
> Now, I do have some in the freezer, but that's the husbands on nights that it's fend for yourself, or himself, LOL!  I don't eat it, I don't cook it!!!



I know what you mean! there NEVER has been it in my freezer! but then again, I don't hunt! I more so hate those that hunt just for the thrill of it and don't eat it.  I find that too cold and sad!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I know what you mean! there NEVER has been it in my freezer! but then again, I don't hunt! I more so hate those that hunt just for the thrill of it and don't eat it.  I find that too cold and sad!


Well, just about every male in my family hunts deer.  Everything that's killed is cleaned and ate.  Of course then there's more heads on the wall, EWWWwwwwwww!!  LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, just about every male in my family hunts deer.  Everything that's killed is cleaned and ate.  Of course then there's more heads on the wall, EWWWwwwwwww!!  LOL!!




HAHA! nope, can't have something dead on my wall and looking at me!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HAHA! nope, can't have something dead on my wall and looking at me!


And boy do they stare, LOL!!!  My mom's husband used to have 2 hanging in their living room (mom hid them, lol).  It would be creepy sitting there and feel like something's staring at you, you look up and there it is, eye's just a gazed on you, LOL!!
He's got one the has the front hooves, mounted under the head, curved up, they hold his flippin' rifle, how sick is that, LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> And boy do they stare, LOL!!!  My mom's husband used to have 2 hanging in their living room (mom hid them, lol).  It would be creepy sitting there and feel like something's staring at you, you look up and there it is, eye's just a gazed on you, LOL!!
> He's got one the has the front hooves, mounted under the head, curved up, they hold his flippin' rifle, how sick is that, LOL!



That's messed up!


----------



## pennyville73

Hello all!!!


----------



## UsaPride

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Hello all!!!


Hey Penny, how are you tonight?


----------



## pennyville73

Doing good? How 'bout you?


----------



## UsaPride

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Doing good? How 'bout you?


Absolutely wonderful, thanks for asking!!


----------



## pennyville73

Has it started getting cold yet in NC?


----------



## UsaPride

It's been chilly.  I did wear a light jacket today, it's been raining for the past few days.  I did see cows laying today, not a good sign, LOL!!
Freezing up there yet?


----------



## pennyville73

Yeah, averaging about 35 last few days.We got quite a bit of snow yesterday and today.


----------



## UsaPride

Eww eww eww!  LOL!  I just do not like snow!  Bad childhood memories, I guess, I'll spare you, LOL!!
I lived in Ill for 5 years and every winter I was in agony, it kills my knees!  We get about the same cold feel here but I guess it doesn't seem as bad when you don't have the constant reminder (the snow) everywhere you look, you know, LOL!
We have actually had more snow in the past few years then the whole time I've grown up here.  It's crazy!


----------



## pennyville73

I've lived here my whole life and Im still not used to it.  As far as Im concerned it only needs to snow one night a year...Christmas Eve...lol.
I just hate having to drive in it.


----------



## UsaPride

I could take it just on Christmas eve!  Don't get me wrong, I think it's very beautiful, but just for one day, LOL!!!
I hated driving in it.  I had my husband take me to work one morning, oh you couldn't even see the road and I worked 45 minutes from the house on good days, LOL!  We got half way there, after driving well over an hour and I told him to turn around.  When we got back going the other way we started spinning, holy mercy, still scares me, LOL!!!


----------



## pennyville73

Yeah, Winter here sucks, but the rest of the year is perfect.


----------



## UsaPride

Well that has to be nice.  We have our rain seasons and our hurricane seasons, so that sucks, LOL!  But other than that, all's pretty good!


----------



## pennyville73

Goodnight Everyone!!


----------



## 007

Last.... tonight.


----------



## UsaPride

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Last.... tonight.


 :funnyface   Almost, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

Not you either.


----------



## UsaPride

I'm getting ready to go to bed though, I won't be winning for long.


----------



## Shattered

No...

No, you won't.  

With that in mind, sleeeeeep well.   :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, I haven't left yet, LOL!!!
Sooooon, very soooooon!  LOL!


----------



## Shattered

By all means.. Don't let ME keep you.   :happy2:


----------



## 007

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :funnyface   Almost, LOL!!



Like the old teacher told us Usa, try, try again...


----------



## UsaPride

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Like the old teacher told us Usa, try, try again...


LMAO!!  Well, I'm the last this morning, um, so far, LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Many tanks for reading this message.


----------



## Shattered

Hardy har har...


----------



## pennyville73

Hello!!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## pennyville73

Hey USA, How are ya?


----------



## UsaPride

Pretty darn good, Penny, how are you?


----------



## pennyville73

Very good.
Not much happening in here tonight..lol


----------



## UsaPride

Guess so   
Anymore snow?  **shudder**  LOL!


----------



## pennyville73

Nope. It was actually pretty nice today..alot of it melted.  But theres always tomorrow!!


----------



## UsaPride

Well good luck with that!   LOL!


----------



## Shattered

_**Shoves Pride out, & locks the damn door**_

I win!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Did you ever have one of those flappers that just wouldn't come out?

 :alco:


----------



## Said1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Did you ever have one of those flappers that just wouldn't come out?
> 
> :alco:




I don't get it?  :huh:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**Shoves Pride out, & locks the damn door**_
> 
> I win!



You missed me in the corner!  :


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Said1 said:
			
		

> I don't get it?  :huh:



Boogers.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**Shoves Pride out, & locks the damn door**_
> 
> I win!


Hahaha, shouldn't have left the window open, LOL!


----------



## Said1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Boogers.


   Barf.


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> You missed me in the corner!  :



Says who?  Maybe I planned it that way.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hahaha, shouldn't have left the window open, LOL!



We don't have any windows...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> We don't have any windows...


I have Windows, Windows 98  :


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I have Windows, Windows 98  :



You poor thing.


----------



## UsaPride

I know!


----------



## Shattered

Marry a geek!


----------



## pennyville73

Hope everyone has a good night! :tng:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Said1 said:
			
		

> Barf.



No. Just boogers.


----------



## CivilLiberty

Ya ever wonder if some future civilization, say 10,000 years from now, will ever run across this thread?

A


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

CivilLiberty said:
			
		

> Ya ever wonder if some future civilization, say 10,000 years from now, will ever run across this thread?
> 
> A



I sure hope so. If they do, I hope there are still dancing banana's.


----------



## UsaPride

:halo:


----------



## pennyville73

Hello


----------



## UsaPride

Hello Penny, how are you today?


----------



## Said1

Payday!!! Wooohoooo


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Payday!!! Wooohoooo


Interview day ~


----------



## pennyville73

> Payday!!! Wooohoooo


Just another Monday.  Wooo Hooo!


----------



## dilloduck

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Just another Monday.  Wooo Hooo!


 A cold rainy Monday---Yuck!


----------



## UsaPride

It's 57 degrees here.  Very beautiful outside!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Interview day ~




Quick, list 5 positive and negative things about yourself, and why should we hire YOU. 

This was my horoscope for today, but I think anyone can make use of the adivse:



> Although you may not feel like a rock of stability, there is a powerful peace in knowing that you can be free enough from tradition to embrace your future. It may seem as if you are walking a tightrope between the new and the old, but you make it look so easy that others will respect the path you've taken. Take a deep breath, don't look down and keep moving forward.




Good Luck! I have my fingers crossed for you!! Now I'm off to the bank - wish me luck!!!


----------



## Said1

Said1 said:
			
		

> Payday!!! Wooohoooo




How did the bs flag get in there??? Is there something I should know????


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Quick, list 5 positive and negative things about yourself, and why should we hire YOU.


I can't list 5 positives :huh: , LOL!  And I won't list the negatives, you might not like me,   LOL!
Loved your horoscope, and thanks for the good luck!!
Good luck to you too, LOL!


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>


*Wake Up!!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:shocked:  :coffee3: 

I wasn't sleeping....
I'm awake


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:  :coffee3:
> 
> I wasn't sleeping....
> I'm awake



play halo 2 all night  joker  :firing:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:  :coffee3:
> 
> I wasn't sleeping....
> I'm awake


Yeah, yeah  :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> play halo 2 all night  joker  :firing:


Uh huh!!!
All weekend actually.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uh huh!!!
> All weekend actually.



excellent.....still have not bought my copy yet.....playing on line or solo?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I play solo or with some buds..
NEVER ONLINE!!!!!
Online play is the Devil, takes away from the actual 
game so they can squeeze more online play programing into it.
Stupid programers!!!


----------



## Deornwulf

Wins what?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Deornwulf said:
			
		

> Wins what?


Does it matter???


----------



## CSM

My daily post...I also only buy one lottery ticket at a time.


----------



## nakedemperor

1,700+ post in this thread

Darin if you shut this thread down I'm relatively confident someone who has been wasting too much time here will solve world hunger. Or look out the window and spot Osama bin Laden.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## Said1

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> Or look out the window and spot Osama bin Laden.



Haha, in his red and white stripped turtle neck......


----------



## manu1959

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> 1,700+ post in this thread
> 
> Darin if you shut this thread down I'm relatively confident someone who has been wasting too much time here will solve world hunger. Or look out the window and spot Osama bin Laden.



how can the world not find a six foot six power forword in a turban is beyond me


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I play solo or with some buds..
> NEVER ONLINE!!!!!
> Online play is the Devil, takes away from the actual
> game so they can squeeze more online play programing into it.
> Stupid programers!!!



i hate online play tooooooooooomany flamers


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Deornwulf said:
			
		

> Wins what?



International bragging rights.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i hate online play tooooooooooomany flamers


I think that they rip us off on the rest of the game to accommodate online play.
Then they got the balls to ask us to pay to play a game we already bought.
FAGS!!!!!!


----------



## pennyville73

LOL


----------



## UsaPride

*I GOT THE JOB!!!   *


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> LOL


 :finger:  :bat: 
I hope you're joking,
cause we get along fine as of now.....


----------



## pennyville73

Just kidding Joker...Just trying to be the last...LOL


----------



## pennyville73

Congrats USA....What do you do?


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Just kidding Joker...Just trying to be the last...LOL


OK, just checkin!!!


----------



## UsaPride

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Congrats USA....What do you do?


Thanks Penny!!  Well, I will soon be a waitress in a restaurant.  I've never done this before and they don't hire unexpierenced waitresses (they're a really nice rest.), but a friend of mine highly recommended me and woohoo, I got the job, LOL!!
I get to spend the days with my kids, nights making money, and Sunday's off.  The owners are Religious and don't believe in working on Sundays, lOL!  Woohoo again, LOL!
Sorry, I guess I could have just said "waitress" but I'm really excited, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

and I don't mean that in a STD way!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and I don't mean that in a STD way!


You're crazy, LOL!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You know it BABY!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You know it BABY!


----------



## deaddude

Im winning!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No you're not


----------



## Shattered

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> 1,700+ post in this thread
> 
> Darin if you shut this thread down I'm relatively confident someone who has been wasting too much time here will solve world hunger. Or look out the window and spot Osama bin Laden.



Of this thread gets shut down, guess who I'm blaming now?  

(You're the board scapegoat anyway, it seems)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Well hellooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:kiss2:       :blah2:    :baby: :alco:  :huh:


----------



## Shattered

Well, helloooooo yourself, Troublemaker.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Who me????????????
Nahhh


----------



## manu1959

me????????????????????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, helloooooo yourself, Troublemaker.


What's up hottie???


----------



## Shattered

You, obviously.    You're here rather late, aren't you?  And where's my story?!  Damn slacker.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Refresh....
What Story???
Yes working a little late


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Refresh....
> What Story???
> Yes working a little late



Umm.. I forgot.. I just knew you were supposed to tell me a story.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Once upon a time there lived a loud mouthed, short, opinionated, lady
from the land of Wisconsin. Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
US Message Board blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
Fell in love with JOKER96BRAVO blah, blah, blah, blah, Restraining Order.
blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah Somebodys
Prison bitch blah, blah, blah, blah. And Joker lived happily ever after
THE END!!! :moon4: 

 :clap1:


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> *I GOT THE JOB!!!   *




Good for you!! Now don't forget to tell us your "first day" horror stories!! I've waitressed before, hit many a customer in the head with my tray haha!! (Accidentally of course....  )


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Once upon a time there lived a loud mouthed, short, opinionated, lady
> from the land of Wisconsin. Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> US Message Board blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> Fell in love with JOKER96BRAVO blah, blah, blah, blah, Restraining Order.
> blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah Somebodys
> Prison bitch blah, blah, blah, blah. And Joker lived happily ever after
> THE END!!! :moon4:
> 
> :clap1:



You don't get out much, do you?  Fell in love with?  Prison bitch?  Is that all one fantasy, or do you have it divided between two?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You forgot Restraining Order in between there....
You said tell you a story!!!


PS That was a joke.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Good for you!! Now don't forget to tell us your "first day" horror stories!! I've waitressed before, hit many a customer in the head with my tray haha!! (Accidentally of course....  )


OMG!!!  Now I'm even more freaked out, thank you very much!! :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey Shattered....
Where did ya get that avatar of the mermaid with the big knockers!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You forgot Restraining Order in between there....
> You said tell you a story!!!
> 
> 
> PS That was a joke.



I'd *ding* (NOT *zing*) you for that post if I didn't have to spread the points around before getting to you again.


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  Now I'm even more freaked out, thank you very much!! :funnyface




Don't worry about it! After 2 days, it'll be like a walk in the park. I hit people with my tray all the time, long after my first few weeks. I also dropped it my tray when it was loaded with stuff more than once, mixed up orders, forgot orders, ignored customers I hated - it's fun.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey Shattered....
> Where did ya get that avatar of the mermaid with the big knockers!!!



I made it. I've made several others as well.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I made it. I've made several others as well.


Hmmm....
Any reason why ya put big knockers on her?


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it! After 2 days, it'll be like a walk in the park. I hit people with my tray all the time, long after my first few weeks. I also dropped it my tray when it was loaded with stuff more than once, mixed up orders, forgot orders, ignored customers I hated - it's fun.


  
I have 2 days of training, 2 days of running food, then I get one table to wait on.  After I prove that one table, I move up to two, LOL!  So, they're starting me off really easy, so hopefully I'll be alright.
Um, mixing up orders and dropping trays, seriously, I'm probably going to be doing that alot.  SCARY!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> Any reason why ya put big knockers on her?



Self portrait.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*YOU'RE A MERMAID??????????????*
J/k...
How'd ya make em?


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Self portrait.



you have blue knockers?????????????????  i hope it isn't  anything like blue balls?


----------



## Shattered

Through your standard doll maker sites..


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I have 2 days of training, 2 days of running food, then I get one table to wait on.  After I prove that one table, I move up to two, LOL!  So, they're starting me off really easy, so hopefully I'll be alright.
> Um, mixing up orders and dropping trays, seriously, I'm probably going to be doing that alot.  SCARY!!




I think you'll like it, once you relax, you'll get it. The hardest part will always be the asshole customers, and there is always an endless supply of them.

I worked in the restaurant at the Bay when I was in high school. Several times while I was working there, 1 or more bus loads of seniors would come to have lunch...talk about hell. Oh, and seniors day...... I can't go there, to many bad memories.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Through your standard doll maker sites..


What happened to your tail???


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What happened to your tail???



It's detachable.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Through your standard doll maker sites..




I like the one with the tiger!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm going home~!~


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm going home~!~



Bubbye, Sunshine!


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> I like the one with the tiger!



Thanky.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> I can't go there, to many bad memories.


LMAO!!!  Well, I was told I'd have good days/ bad days, and good customers/bad customers, but it will always equal out.  Those waitresses make some good tips there, but there's still those customers, you know.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Well, I was told I'd have good days/ bad days, and good customers/bad customers, but it will always equal out.  Those waitresses make some good tips there, but there's still those customers, you know.



based on your picture a short skirt and a low cut dress and you will be just fine


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Well, I was told I'd have good days/ bad days, and good customers/bad customers, but it will always equal out.  Those waitresses make some good tips there, but there's still those customers, you know.




This is where staying home alone with twins for 3+ years will pay off - PATIENCE. 

Most customers are ok, some are even quarky. We had one man at the Bay we called napkin man (long story) who was a riot to watch eating. Iit took him hours to finish because he brought bags full of extra food and condiments from home. 

Then there are others - well the smilie says it all!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> based on your picture a short skirt and a low cut dress and you will be just fine


That was back in the nightclub days, LOL!  Now it's black dress pants, men's oxford button down shirt, and ponytail.  Woohoo!  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Most customers are ok, some are even quarky. We had one man at the Bay we called napkin man (long story) who was a riot to watch eating. Iit took him hours to finish because he brought bags full of extra food and condiments from home.


HAHAHAHA!!  I had a regular customer at one club I worked out, we had to serve him his drinks by holding a napkin on the stem of the glass.  We also had to serve all his guests that way.  Holy hell, one night I dropped an empty beer bottle and it hit his foot.  I had an anxiety attack and the ambulance came.  Later after I quit that job, I went back to party.  That man's son was there (who also get's served this way) and I went up to talk and introduce myself as the looney waitress.  He invited me to sit, apologized for his father, and ordered me a drink.  The best part was, another waitress (that I did NOT like) had to serve me with a napkin on the stem of the glass!!!  LMAO!!
Sorry, short story long, LOL!! :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That was back in the nightclub days, LOL!  Now it's black dress pants, men's oxford button down shirt, and ponytail.  Woohoo!  LOL!



that may cut into your tips............LOL...just kidding..Congrats on the Job!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Job!


LOL!!!  Thank you!!


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## Shattered

**nails the little M&Ms feet to the floor**


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

:firing:

Damn M&Ms. Can't seem to pierce through that candy shell.

by the way. i'm winning. shhhhh.


----------



## CSM

My daily lottery.


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> :firing:
> 
> Damn M&Ms. Can't seem to pierce through that candy shell.
> 
> by the way. i'm winning. shhhhh.



Not today, cupcake.  *I* took off work.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> My daily lottery.


LOL!!


----------



## pennyville73

:scratch:   I just like this little dude!


----------



## UsaPride

I like this one


----------



## Shattered

I like this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm easily amused for short periods of time.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm easily amused for short periods of time.


Me too!  I'm so sad, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Ok, Yankee Candle came out with wine scented tarts - White Zinfandel, Merlot, and Chardonnay.. I highly recommend the purchase of at least 3 of each.  Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## pennyville73

Shattered- where do you get all those smilies from? (or in this case-fat girl on the trampoline)


----------



## pennyville73

I've smelled the White Zin...its great!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> White Zinfandel


MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shattered

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Shattered- where do you get all those smilies from? (or in this case-fat girl on the trampoline)



5-finger discount from other sites.  Just lift'm and move them to my host.    Jimmykins actually put a few of them on here, tho I dunno why he doesn't want the more charming ones on my host now.


----------



## pennyville73

lol...Thanks!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> :firing:
> 
> Damn M&Ms. Can't seem to pierce through that candy shell.
> 
> by the way. i'm winning. shhhhh.


OBTW Those are the spot from 7up... not M&Ms


----------



## UsaPride

Hey Joker!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey...


----------



## Shattered

Don't fall for that nice, polite "Hey" thing.. He's building up to something...


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't fall for that nice, polite "Hey" thing.. He's building up to something...


 :dev1:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> OBTW Those are the spot from 7up... not M&Ms



Ah. No wonder I can't get through the candy shell.


----------



## no1tovote4

D'oh!


----------



## UsaPride

You are all nuts!!  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

I knew that...


----------



## manu1959

i am allergic to nuts


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i am allergic to nuts


Are you really?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are you really?



yep.....i eat em i die


----------



## Shattered

Well, no pictures of finished Christmas cookies for you.


----------



## UsaPride

That's gotta suck!  No Reese cups?    
I've never met anyone allergic to anything.  Well, that's not true, hubby's allergic to Penicilin and brother's allergic to codiene, but other than that, lol.
Never met anyone allergic to nuts though, until now.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, no pictures of finished Christmas cookies for you.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's gotta suck!  No Reese cups?
> I've never met anyone allergic to anything.  Well, that's not true, hubby's allergic to Penicilin and brother's allergic to codiene, but other than that, lol.
> Never met anyone allergic to nuts though, until now.



allergic to penicilin as well, and spring, and dogs and cats......


----------



## Shattered

:teeth:  "...and Spring..."  :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> allergic to penicilin as well, and spring, and dogs and cats......


Good Lord man!  That's just sad!! Spring?  You're allergic to spring??


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Lord man!  That's just sad!! Spring?  You're allergic to spring??



yep oak trees grasses etc....

i live in a an oak woodland neighborhood.....i just take lots of alergy drugs

at least i am not allergic to wine cigars and sex


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> yep oak trees grasses etc....
> 
> i live in a an oak woodland neighborhood.....i just take lots of alergy drugs
> 
> at least i am not allergic to wine cigars and sex


You're a sickly person, aren't ya?  LOL!  
Wonder if someone can be allergic to sex.  That really would suck, LOL!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're a sickly person, aren't ya?  LOL!
> Wonder if someone can be allergic to sex.  That really would suck, LOL!


 I know a few women who act like they are allergic to sex....


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I know a few women who act like they are allergic to sex....


 :rotflmao: 
That's just wrong!  LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> I know a few women who act like they are allergic to sex....




i like when they have convulsions.....just hang on baby


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm allergic to anal sex....
Thank God!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You are all nuts!!  LOL!!



  :sausage:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:bangheads


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm allergic to anal sex....
> Thank God!



as a pitcher or a catcher?........


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



just checking........


----------



## Shattered

:gross2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm allergic to anal sex....
> Thank God!


----------



## Shattered

:happy2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## Shattered

_**gets out a knife**_


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You Wouldn't??????????????????


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

I only need one more post to reach 1,000.


----------



## CSM

Daily lottery...again.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Daily lottery...again.


You're so silly, LOL!!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're so silly, LOL!!!


 Hey it could happen!


----------



## no1tovote4

Am I winning?


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Am I winning?



**crack**

NO.

Get back to work.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> **crack**
> 
> NO.
> 
> Get back to work.




Damn!


----------



## UsaPride

:tng:


----------



## Shattered

:halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## pennyville73

:funnyface    I'm winning!!


----------



## Shattered

Well...you were.


----------



## UsaPride

:cof:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:chains:


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey


----------



## UsaPride

Hey


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

sup?


----------



## UsaPride

skeered!  You?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Skeered of what???


----------



## UsaPride

start my new job tonight.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ohhh It's not that bad...
working with people is fun.
Better than my job.


----------



## UsaPride

Working with people is the scary part, LOL!  I'm a very shy person!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Working with people is the scary part, LOL!  I'm a very shy person!



shy and easy on the eyes....yum yum...

morning boys and girls


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!!  Morning Manu!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Working with people is the scary part, LOL!  I'm a very shy person!


Think of it this way....
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
The better impression you leave...The better the tip!
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, that's going to be my only focus!  MONEY MONEY MONEY!!   
That makes me feel better, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, that's going to be my only focus!  MONEY MONEY MONEY!!
> That makes me feel better, LOL!


Actually...
Your focus should be SERVICE, SERVICE, SERVICE...
Money comes after


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Actually...
> Your focus should be SERVICE, SERVICE, SERVICE...
> Money comes after


Now you went and got me nervous again, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Just have fun and be polite...
Funny helps too, be funny!
I mean a good kinda funny, not like
[oops hey look at that...I just pulled your wig off] funny.


----------



## UsaPride

I can do fun, and I'm always polite!  Funny?  Hmm, I don't know, I get silly when I'm nervous, may be my downfall, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I mean a good kinda funny, not like
> [oops hey look at that...I just pulled your wig off] funny.


 :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Just have fun and be polite...
> Funny helps too, be funny!
> I mean a good kinda funny, not like
> [oops hey look at that...I just pulled your wig off] funny.




But if you are not good at jokes, don't keep trying it just makes people uncomfortable.

Make sure to practice sneaking up on people with their mouths full and asking them questions like, "Is everything okay?"  at the most inopportune moments for them.  They expect it and it is part of the ritual of service.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I can do fun, and I'm always polite!  Funny?  Hmm, I don't know, I get silly when I'm nervous, may be my downfall, LOL!


OK nervous funny is bad... That's when the bad jokes erupt!
stick to fun and polite. Let me say one more thing...
Don't do the typical server voice.
That's where you raise your voice an entire octave for like 90% of your sentence.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> But if you are not good at jokes, don't keep trying it just makes people uncomfortable.
> 
> Make sure to practice sneaking up on people with their mouths full and asking them questions like, "Is everything okay?"  at the most inopportune moments for them.  They expect it and it is part of the ritual of service.


LMAO!!!  That always happens to me when we go out.  RIght when my mouth is full, THEN I get asked if everythings okay, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Just imagine you're serving your family a holiday meal, and talk/act like that..(minus the wooden spoon hidden behind your back ready to crack roaming fingers, and smart mouths).


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Let me say one more thing...
> Don't do the typical server voice.
> That's where you raise your voice an entire octave for like 90% of your sentence.


ROTFL!!  I've been practicing, I've noticed my voice does go up, LOL!!  
I'll try not to do that!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Actually one thing that worked for me was pretending that the people 
were there to see me perform. Even if they are rude it still works.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> ROTFL!!  I've been practicing, I've noticed my voice does go up, LOL!!
> I'll try not to do that!!


Ya try real hard cuase that means your just not being yourself.
Talk as you would on the phone.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Just imagine you're serving your family a holiday meal, and talk/act like that..(minus the wooden spoon hidden behind your back ready to crack roaming fingers, and smart mouths).


Heeeeey, That's an idea!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Heeeeey, That's an idea!!!!  Thank you!



Note: I said you have to *leave the spoon at home.*


----------



## no1tovote4

Speak in an announcer voice, by changing your voice a small bit it helps you to keep it under more control when you are nervous.

P.S. Not like the Monster Truck Announcer, "SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!" More like somebody talking about the Thursday Night lineup on FOX.


----------



## UsaPride

Wow!!  Thanks everyone.  So much good advice!!     
I'm truely not as nervous as I was!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

and don't ever be concerned about the other servers...
Once you learn the ropes, act as if you are the only bitch runnin the joint.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Speak in an announcer voice, by changing your voice a small bit it helps you to keep it under more control when you are nervous.
> 
> P.S. Not like the Monster Truck Announcer, "SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!" More like somebody talking about the Thursday Night lineup on FOX.


ROTFL!!  How about a Howard Coselle (sp?), LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and don't ever be concerned about the other servers...
> Once you learn the ropes, act as if you are the only bitch runnin the joint.



...you mean...I wasn't?????


----------



## manu1959

remind me never to play golf with any of you........i can se it now...

ok..relax...head down..left arm staright...eye on the ball...knees bent...swing the bucket...blah blah blah...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...you mean...I wasn't?????


You're not *"QUALIFIED"*


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and don't ever be concerned about the other servers...
> Once you learn the ropes, act as if you are the only bitch runnin the joint.


I was told all the waitresses, most anyway, are very good about helping when they see you need help, that's my only saving grace, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You're not *"QUALIFIED"*



LMAO!!!  Feeling a little sour and unloved today, dear?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> remind me never to play golf with any of you........i can se it now...
> 
> ok..relax...head down..left arm staright...eye on the ball...knees bent...swing the bucket...blah blah blah...


Are you getting smart with us?  LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I was told all the waitresses, most anyway, are very good about helping when they see you need help, that's my only saving grace, LOL!


ya cause they want your money!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Feeling a little sour and unloved today, dear?


What gave me away???


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  Is that it?  LOL!
Better keep on my toes then!


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> remind me never to play golf with any of you........i can se it now...
> 
> ok..relax...head down..left arm staright...eye on the ball...knees bent...swing the bucket...blah blah blah...




Okay, ....And the goal is to keep your head as still as possible so hold this beer on your head while you take your swing!  LOL.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What gave me away???



Women's intuition...another thing you're not qualified enough to understand.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are you getting smart with us?  LOL!!!



smart?........damn i was going for funny....i would follow thier advice if you can't be funny don't try


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:fu2: 
WHATEVER!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Women's intuition...another thing you're not qualified enough to understand.


----------



## Shattered

*chuckle*


----------



## Shattered

Poor Joker.. I'd hug you, but we don't have one of those emoticons, and you'd probably try to cop a feel anyway.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Okay, ....And the goal is to keep your head as still as possible so hold this beer on your head while you take your swing!  LOL.



i have one of those little hats with a beer holder on each side and double straws so that  is all figured out....ialso have this thing that you put on your head that has two stigs that are about 3' long with ahook on the end...well you place the hook gently under the the olde twig and berries...trust me you wil hold your head real still


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Poor Joker.. I'd hug you, but we don't have one of those emoticons, and you'd probably try to cop a feel anyway.


Am I that obvious???


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Poor Joker.. I'd hug you, but we don't have one of those emoticons, and you'd probably try to cop a feel anyway.



Wouldn't most men?  You can use the group hug emoticon...


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i have one of those little hats with a beer holder on each side and double straws so that  is all figured out....ialso have this thing that you put on your head that has two stigs that are about 3' long with ahook on the end...well you place the hook gently under the the olde twig and berries...trust me you wil hold your head real still




UM,  Damn!  You bet I would!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Am I that obvious???



As transparant as Saran wrap, I'm afraid....


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Poor Joker.. I'd hug you, but we don't have one of those emoticons, and you'd probably try to cop a feel anyway.




i always though if a women leand in for a hug and kiss you were suposed to grab a bit and lick her neck?!....no wonder no one comes near me at the company christams party ....well except for that one sexually questionable creature?


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i always though if a women leand in for a hug and kiss you were suposed to grab a bit and lick her neck?!....no wonder no one comes near me at the company christams party ....well except for that one sexually questionable creature?



  Personal space.  3' of personal space.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i always though if a women leand in for a hug and kiss you were suposed to grab a bit and lick her neck?!....no wonder no one comes near me at the company christams party ....well except for that one sexually questionable creature?


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
MEN!  LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> As transparant as Saran wrap, I'm afraid....


 :kiss2:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> MEN!  LOL!!!



at one christmas party my boss.....tounged my wife......i am a partner now :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> at one christmas party my boss.....tounged my wife......i am a partner now :rotflmao:


    What kinda business you in?  LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :kiss2:



That's not 3' of personal space.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's not 3' of personal space.


It starts out that way.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's not 3' of personal space.



my boss is a close talker.....drives me nuts...his idea of personal space is that you should not be able to focus your eyes he is so close :firing:


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> my boss is a close talker.....drives me nuts...his idea of personal space is that you should not be able to focus your eyes he is so close :firing:




My boss is a toucher, one of those peole that always touch you when they are talking to you.  No 3' of personal space there either.  She likes to stand next to you rather than in front of you so you get a crick in your neck and crosseyed at the same time!


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My boss is a toucher, one of those peole that always touch you when they are talking to you.  No 3' of personal space there either.  She likes to stand next to you rather than in front of you so you get a crick in your neck and crosseyed at the same time!



is she hot?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> is she hot?




If you think Condoleezza Rice is hot, you would think she is hot.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Eeewwww


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> If you think Condoleezza Rice is hot, you would think she is hot.



ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm No


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

For post 1,000, I celebrate a Where's George hit. My first twenty.

http://www.wheresgeorge.com/report.php?key=ec9b5d56293d05a06325fa90de82592b


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> at one christmas party my boss.....tounged my wife......i am a partner now :rotflmao:





 :cof:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:




You sure like the Sausage!!!!! HAHA!


----------



## manu1959

uh oh


----------



## UsaPride

Getting ready to go to work.  Wish me luck....


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Getting ready to go to work.  Wish me luck....



as they say.........break a leg.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> as they say.........break a leg.


LOL!!!  I probably will, lol!    
   Thank you!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> You sure like the Sausage!!!!! HAHA!


Not as much as you!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It starts out that way.



 :shocked:  :whip3:


----------



## UsaPride

Home from work and no broken legs, no drowned customers, no wrong orders, LOL!
Thanks for all the support today!


----------



## Shattered

No coffee burns, no stab wounds..allowed to go back tomorrow...not bad for a first day.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Home from work and no broken legs, no drowned customers, no wrong orders, LOL!
> Thanks for all the support today!



How were the tips? Have they asked you to dance on stage yet?


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> How were the tips? Have they asked you to dance on stage yet?


LOL!!  No tips, I'm in training.  And no dancing on stage, I have to work up to that!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Home from work and no broken legs, no drowned customers, no wrong orders, LOL!
> Thanks for all the support today!




Glad it went well. I hate you, you get to leave your house.


----------



## Shattered

**checks Pride for dings & bruises*


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Glad it went well. I hate you, you get to leave your house.


I know how you feel.  Hey, my first time in 4 years, I get it, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> **checks Pride for dings & bruises*


LMAO!!  Soon, very soon, LOL!


----------



## pennyville73

I'll be working when my daughter goes to school full time...just 3 more years to go....lol!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:coffee3:


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :coffee3:



My appearance outta be just the 'pick me up' you need, Coffee Boy.


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## UsaPride

:halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> My appearance outta be just the 'pick me up' you need, Coffee Boy.


I dunnoI took some Flexeril last night for my back
and it hasnt worn off yet.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


Exactly!


----------



## no1tovote4

I have some Morphine left over from my dog's surgery, you need it?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I dunnoI took some Flexeril last night for my back
> and it hasnt worn off yet.


What's wrong with your back, sweets?  Leaning over playing that game too much?  :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have some Morphine left over from my dog's surgery, you need it?


No thanks Doc... Back is fine today, just the medicine still
floating around in my veins. Plus whatever I need the VA gives me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What's wrong with your back, sweets?  Leaning over playing that game too much?  :


Nahh.. Jumping out of Helos and planes too much in the Army.
Part of my 40% disability.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No thanks Doc... Back is fine today, just the medicine still
> floating around in my veins. *Plus whatever I need the VA gives me.*



Including the occasional boot to the ass, I hope..


----------



## pennyville73

Hello, Hello!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nahh.. Jumping out of Helos and planes too much in the Army.
> Part of my 40% disability.


Oh, I'm sorry!  Now you've gone and made me feel bad!
Hey, but you got repped, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sorry!  Now you've gone and made me feel bad!
> Hey, but you got repped, LOL!!


Don't feel bad for me...
I did it for my freedom as well as yours, of my own free will.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Including the occasional boot to the ass, I hope..


Nope...that was boot camp, I think that's why they call it that!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad for me...
> I did it for my freedom as well as yours, of my own free will.



Plus he got paid for jumping out of airplanes!  I pay money to do that!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Plus he got paid for jumping out of airplanes!  I pay money to do that!


AIRBORNE!!!!!!!!!
AIR ASSAULT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad for me...
> I did it for my freedom as well as yours, of my own free will.


I feel bad because I was making a joke because of your game.  Figured that's why it hurt.
And thank you!!!


----------



## UsaPride

pennyville73 said:
			
		

>


More snow yet, Penny?


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> AIRBORNE!!!!!!!!!
> AIR ASSAULT!!!!!!!!!!!



 :kiss2:  :halo:


----------



## pennyville73

> More snow yet, Penny?



Not yet!  I hope none for awhile...All the snow from the last storm has melted.


----------



## UsaPride

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Not yet!  I hope none for awhile...All the snow from the last storm has melted.


Well, that's good.  It's been pretty nice around here, hopefully our we won't see snow this year.  Ahhh, that would be nice!!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:  :halo:


Ohh now I'm qualified???

USA don't feel bad. Pretty much anything I do makes it hurt, at least a little.
I'm sure the game isn't helping.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> More snow yet, Penny?


It's snowing here *AGAIN*!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's snowing here *AGAIN*!!!!


Ewww!!!
**shudder**


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ohh now I'm qualified???



I didn't say that...but I bet you're awake.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I didn't say that...but I bet you're awake.


No...not yet.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No...not yet.



Pfft!  I'm leaving then.

_**stomps out**_


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Pfft!  I'm leaving then.
> 
> _**stomps out**_


It's not your fault...It's the drugs.


----------



## manu1959

oh and morning alll


----------



## pennyville73

> It's snowing here AGAIN!!!!



Hey Joker, since when does it snow in Hell?


----------



## pennyville73

> oh and morning alll


I keep forgetting the time difference..everyone keeps saying "Good morning"
Its almost noon here....lol.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Hey Joker, since when does it snow in Hell?


CLICK HERE FOR THE ANSWER


----------



## UsaPride

Morning Manu!  It was quite intimidating, thanks for asking!  I know where everything is, everyone is super nice, I really learned alot, EXCEPT how in the hell I"m going to carry those big ass trays loaded with food, LOL!  Tonight I train on the computer and then their two busiest nights (fri and sat) I'm going to be running food (with the big ass trays, LOL).  Skeered!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning Manu!  It was quite intimidating, thanks for asking!  I know where everything is, everyone is super nice, I really learned alot, EXCEPT how in the hell I"m going to carry those big ass trays loaded with food, LOL!  Tonight I train on the computer and then their two busiest nights (fri and sat) I'm going to be running food (with the big ass trays, LOL).  Skeered!!


FEAR NO TASK, FOR YOU RUN THE JOINT!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> FEAR NO TASK, FOR YOU RUN THE JOINT!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's snowing here *AGAIN*!!!!



Hmmm. On the day Clinton's library opens, it's snowing in Hell.


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 





			
				Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hmmm. On the day Clinton's library opens, it's snowing in Hell.


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hmmm. On the day Clinton's library opens, it's snowing in Hell.


Did ya read my link???


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning Manu!  It was quite intimidating, thanks for asking!  I know where everything is, everyone is super nice, I really learned alot, EXCEPT how in the hell I"m going to carry those big ass trays loaded with food, LOL!  Tonight I train on the computer and then their two busiest nights (fri and sat) I'm going to be running food (with the big ass trays, LOL).  Skeered!!



sounds like you had fun...start pumping iron


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sounds like you had fun...start pumping iron


LOL!!  Oh I'm strong enough.  I'm usually slinging around two 30-something pound kids, at the same time.  LOL!  My problem is I have NO balance and clumsy as hell, LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Did ya read my link???



I have now. That's pretty funny. Now, if we can just figure out how a hand basket fits into things....


----------



## CSM

Daily lottery...good thing its free, eh?


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Daily lottery...good thing its free, eh?


Another daily smile, thanks!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

[insert meaningless words here]


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> [insert meaningless words here]



[insert more meaningless platitudes in answer to your meaningless post]


----------



## Said1

#1999


----------



## Said1

#2000 :gross2:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Oh I'm strong enough.  I'm usually slinging around two 30-something pound kids, at the same time.  LOL!  My problem is I have NO balance and clumsy as hell, LOL!



that might work...take your kids with you and use them as trays....itrust you have not dropped them?


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  Nah, never dropped the kids, LOL!  Came close though


----------



## dmp

post whores!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:happy2: 





			
				-=d=- said:
			
		

> post whores!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

[insert Sooners instead of Steelers]


----------



## UsaPride

Joker, what the hell is in your avatar??


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Joker, what the hell is in your avatar??



That's a rodeo clown!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

It's the main character from the video games, METAL GEAR.
(with his camo paint on of course)


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's the main character from the video games, METAL GEAR.
> (with his camo paint on of course)




I like my idea better.  It's a rodeo clown.


----------



## UsaPride

Creepy, Creepy!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I like my idea better.  It's a rodeo clown.


NEGATIVE!!!!!!
How dare you compair Snake to a rodeo clown...
 :shocked: 
 
j/k


----------



## UsaPride

A clown wouldn't be as creepy!  
J/k Joker!  No clowns!!!!  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, we only need 375 more posts to beat the music thread, LOL!


----------



## manu1959

1


----------



## manu1959

2


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> 2


Doing your part, huh?!  LOL!

3


----------



## no1tovote4

4


----------



## fuzzykitten99

So, what do I win?


----------



## manu1959

6 :read:


----------



## UsaPride

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> So, what do I win?


Nothing, absolutely nothing, LOL!  Isn't it fun?!    

7


----------



## no1tovote4

Eight.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

number 9....number 9....number 9....number 9


----------



## UsaPride

*TEN*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

11-teen


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 11-teen


LOL!!  Goober, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

13


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, 21 more posts until I hit 2000, woohoo, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

581 for me


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

580


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

579


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 579


I was born in 79

578


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

This was my 400th post to this thread...


577


----------



## no1tovote4

Nineteen bottles of beer on the wall, nineteen bottles of beer!


Oh, and 355.


----------



## manu1959

my IQ


----------



## no1tovote4

And I keep forgetting this: "in this thread"

352.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## Shattered

_**fires up grill**_


----------



## manu1959

********grabs sharp knife******


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**fires up grill**_


Chhhhhk **opens a beer**


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Chhhhhk **opens a beer**



You won't be needing that.    (Nice sound effects, though)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> You won't be needing that.    (Nice sound effects, though)


Why not???


----------



## Shattered




----------



## manu1959

if she is cooking rabbit  *RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

did I miss something here???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I hope you guys aren't being dirty...
 I never do that!!!
If so, one phrase spoken by The Rock comes to mind.
In the movie The Rundown when he looks at Rosario Dawson and says
Not this boys Pintuuht uhhh


----------



## Shattered

Moi?  Cripes.  I'm an angel.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Moi?  Cripes.  I'm an angel.


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
*WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!*
You just pegged my bullshit detector!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> *WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!*
> You just pegged my bullshit detector!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Does this avatar sit with you guys better?
(since no one knows who the hell my other one was)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

564..(till my 2,000th)
GOODNIGHT!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## pennyville73

.


----------



## pennyville73

> Did ya read my link???


Joker, Funniest thing Ive read all week!!
You've just been dying to post that havent you?


----------



## CSM

D
a
i
l
y

L
o
t
t
e
r
y


----------



## UsaPride

:d


----------



## pennyville73

Good Morning Everyone!! :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, Penny!


----------



## pennyville73

Hi USA...How are you?  Doing good here..still trying to wake up though...lol.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Got That "zip" Back In My Step Today!!!


----------



## UsaPride

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Hi USA...How are you?  Doing good here..still trying to wake up though...lol.


Sorry Penny.  Had to jump off for awhile and bathe the kids.  Woohoo, lol!
Doing good.  Nervous about tonight, again, of course, but that's really nothing new, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Got That "zip" Back In My Step Today!!!


YAY!!  So good to hear, Joker!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:gross2:


----------



## Shattered

Morning.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mo'nin


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Got That "zip" Back In My Step Today!!!



finish halo and got some sleep huh?

morning


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Yeppers, even had time to chug a Lowenbrau before bed time.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yeppers, even had time to chug a Lowenbrau before bed time.



lol did you use a beer bong?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yeppers, even had time to chug a Lowenbrau before bed time.


You've already beaten that game??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You've already beaten that game??


Ya... my buds beat it like a week ago but I had to beat it on the hardest level.


----------



## UsaPride

Didn't you just get it last week?  
Little game playing booger, aren't ya?!  LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Those game playing boogers take forever to get out.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Those game playing boogers take forever to get out.


LOL!  Goober!
Hey, teach me some more French.


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello all,

I will temporarily be winning with this post!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I will *temporarily* be winning with this post!


 :


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :




Have we beat the music thread yet?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Have we beat the music thread yet?


About 300 and some to go.  Whew!  LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!  Goober!
> Hey, teach me some more French.



Ok. Try this.

Voulez-vous des fritures avec cela?


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Ok. Try this.
> 
> Voulez-vous des fritures avec cela?




Do I want WHAT with which?


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Ok. Try this.
> 
> Voulez-vous des fritures avec cela?




Now in Russian:

&#1042;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1093;&#1088;&#1080;&#1087;&#1083;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1089; &#1090;&#1077;&#1084;?

In English the pronuciation would be:

Vy khotite khriplosti s tyem?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Didn't you just get it last week?
> Little game playing booger, aren't ya?!  LOL!


Nov. 9th so like 10 days ago.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Do I want WHAT with which?



Heheh. I don't think they have a french word for fries, oddly enough. Literally translated it says, "Do you want cracklings with that?", which was as close as I could come.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Voulez-vous des fritures avec cela?


Will you do ----  ----   -----?  
LOL!!  I have no flippin' clue, LOL!  I've heard "avec" before and can't remember what it is.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Will you do ----  ----   -----?
> LOL!!  I have no flippin' clue, LOL!  I've heard "avec" before and can't remember what it is.



avec cela = with that.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Now in Russian:
> 
> &#1042;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1093;&#1088;&#1080;&#1087;&#1083;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1089; &#1090;&#1077;&#1084;?
> 
> In English the pronuciation would be:
> 
> Vy khotite khriplosti s tyem?



Would have had me. How about:

Usted desea las fritadas con eso?


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> "Do you want cracklings with that?"


Give me something I can use, LOL!!  Like, "make love to me or lose me forever", LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Heheh. I don't think they have a french word for fries, oddly enough. Literally translated it says, "Do you want cracklings with that?", which was as close as I could come.




Right, in Russian it is literally, Do you want krispies with that?  There is no fries in Russian either.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nov. 9th so like 10 days ago.


10 days and you finished your game.  You're goooood!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Give me something I can use, LOL!!  Like, "make love to me or lose me forever", LOL!!



Faites-a amour moi vous bete paienne magnifique!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Faites-a amour moi vous bete paienne magnifique!


Now if I knew how to pronounce it, LOL!!
Okay, isn't magnifique, magnificent?  That's not in my sentence, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Faites-a amour moi vous bete paienne magnifique!




Make splendid love to me you bete paienne?  What is bete paienne?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now if I knew how to pronounce it, LOL!!
> Okay, isn't magnifique, magnificent?  That's not in my sentence, LOL!!



It's "Make love to me you magnificent pagan beast!"

Your sentence is, "Faites-l'amour moi ou perdez-moi pour toujours", which is actually "Make love to me or lose me for always".


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Make splendid love to me you bete paienne?  What is bete paienne?



Maybe that's paien. Suppose to be pagan anyway.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> 10 days and you finished your game.  You're goooood!!


On the hardest level at that. 
Why thank you... I do consider myself the god of games.


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Maybe that's paien. Suppose to be pagan anyway.



No, you spelled it right according to my English to French dictionary.

bête païenne.


----------



## UsaPride

Pagan beast?  LMAO!!!!!!  Too funny!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> On the hardest level at that.
> Why thank you... I do consider myself the god of games.


Well, as long as you don't get a big head or anything, LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Ok, I have my rat killing to do, but one final phrase we can all make use of..well, most of us anyway.

Michael Moore est un gros abruti.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Michael Moore est un gros abruti.


Don't know what you said but I agree!  LOL!
Gotta go shower!  Later all!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Ok, I have my rat killing to do, but one final phrase we can all make use of..well, most of us anyway.
> 
> Michael Moore est un gros abruti.




LOL.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Don't know what you said but I agree!  LOL!
> Gotta go shower!  Later all!!



Well, actually it's "Michael Moore is a large moron". Calling Michael Moore a fat asshole in spanish is a lot more fun.

Michael Moore es un asshole gordo.


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Well, actually it's "Michael Moore is a large moron". Calling Michael Moore a fat asshole in spanish is a lot more fun.
> 
> Michael Moore es un asshole gordo.




Yeah, but if I were translating I would have said "big fat moron".  Literal translations aren't as fun.


----------



## no1tovote4

In Russian it would be "&#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1080;&#1084; &#1090;&#1091;&#1095;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084; &#1080;&#1076;&#1080;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;!"

English Pronuciation:

Michael Moore budet bolshim tuchnym idiotom!


----------



## UsaPride

I'm learning so much!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm learning so much!!



Isn't that the meaning of life?  I couldn't quite figure it out watching the Monty Python movie...


----------



## no1tovote4

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Shattered

I'm off looking for a 5.5' long heavy wooden box with a tight fitting lid, and satin lining.

Where did you go?


----------



## no1tovote4

I actually had some work to do.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm off looking for a 5.5' long heavy wooden box with a tight fitting lid, and satin lining.
> 
> Where did you go?



Kind of a short box, isn't it?


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Kind of a short box, isn't it?



I'm only 5'3" (with shoes)


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm only 5'3" (with shoes)




And I thought I was short.  Only 5'9".  I wear boots not only helps when riding it also helps to make me look taller!  Of course being tiny woman is a charge for most men but being a short guy has never been very much of an attraction to women.


----------



## Shattered

Believe me - I get picked on more than enough for it.  But the fun part is, I can kick'm, and outrun them.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm off looking for a 5.5' long heavy wooden box with a tight fitting lid, and satin lining.
> 
> Where did you go?


Home Depot!!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Home Depot!!!!




*yawn*

Menards is better.  I can spend hours in there.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> *yawn*
> 
> Menards is better.  I can spend hours in there.


Never heard of it...


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Never heard of it...



You gotta be kidding me??

Take Home Depot, make it cleaner (with actual WALLS), make it smell better, put in better lighting, organize everything in a logical manner, put actual tiles down on the floor, and hire some people with half a brain, and you have Menards.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No fresh lumber smell???
Tile floors???
Clerks try and tell you how to do it instead of what you need to do it???
So it's a womans idea of a hardware store!


----------



## no1tovote4

No Menards in CO that I know of.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm only 5'3" (with shoes)


Short shit, ain't ya?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No Menards in CO that I know of.


You probably forgot that I'm in CO too.
I couldn't deal with a hardware store that doesn't smell like
well...hardware!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You probably forgot that I'm in CO too.
> I couldn't deal with a hardware store that doesn't smell like
> well...hardware!!!



I did.  Sometimes it is difficult to keep all the information readily available in my head.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I did.  Sometimes it is difficult to keep all the information readily available in my head.


I understand.. I have to change all the combos at work for the closed areas,
so I got like 20 combos stuck in my head. I can't write em down either.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Short shit, ain't ya?



Biteth me, Pumpkin! 



No, Joker... Mendards doesn't tell you *how* to do it, but if you go in and say "I want to do this - what do I need?" they can point you in the right direction - they're not walking around with a glazed/drugged look in their eye.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Biteth me, Pumpkin!



I would but...da Judge would be pissed. And I'd need teeth..right Bubba?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Biteth me, Pumpkin!
> 
> 
> 
> No, Joker... Mendards doesn't tell you *how* to do it, but if you go in and say "I want to do this - what do I need?" they can point you in the right direction - they're not walking around with a glazed/drugged look in their eye.


I never get that look at the depot!
Still gotta have that smell, It's a man thing!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I would but...da Judge would be pissed. And I'd need teeth..right Bubba?



 :teeth:  I suppose you do.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> :teeth:  I suppose you do.


No Bubba says..It depends on a what
you be bit-en. He says..if it's cute and fuzzy ya don't need no teeth.
Sorry..no link for what Bubba says, he doesn't even have a puter..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I bet Bubba likes Home Depot!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No Bubba says..It depends on a what
> you be bit-en. He says..if it's cute and fuzzy ya don't need no teeth.
> Sorry..no link for what Bubba says, he doesn't even have a puter..



Is Bubba a secret friend that only you are special enough to see?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Is Bubba a secret friend that only you are special enough to see?



Well...No..But I'll tell ya...ya can't see em from Wisconsin..Ms Cranberry.:rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well...No..But I'll tell ya...ya can't see em from Wisconsin..Ms Cranberry.:rotflmao:



 :scratch: 

I think I have pecans, and Heath bits to add to my chocolate chip cookie dough now.

Yes, yes.  Much safer that way.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

ALMOST THAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ALMOST THAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's that time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See ya Monday folks.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's that time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> See ya Monday folks.
> Have a good weekend!


Later Joker.


----------



## manu1959

i have been drinkin all day what was holdin ya back lad?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i have been drinkin all day what was holdin ya back lad?


WORK!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's that time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> See ya Monday folks.
> Have a good weekend!



Bubye, Sunshine!


----------



## Mr. P

> Heath bits


where the hell do they grow?


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> WORK!!!




ifnd that drinkin makes the work day tollerable


----------



## manu1959

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ifnd that drinkin makes the work day tollerable



makes typing and spellin tough


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> where the hell do they grow?



Grow?  One does not grow Heath Toffee Bars..  One buys them, smashes them with a marble rolling pin, and adds them to cookie dough.


----------



## Mr. P

hey...ever been to Roanoke Rapids?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> hey...ever been to Roanoke Rapids?



Never even heard of it..  Enlighten me.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Never even heard of it..  Enlighten me.


Oops...I meant Wisconsin Rapids.


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## Shattered

Drove through on my way outta town.    Not much to it from what I remember...


----------



## pennyville73

I have a question...how do you quote some and get it to say..."originally posted by......whoevers name"
I can quote something...but when I post it, it doesnt say say who said it?  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Shattered

It only says "Originally posted by" if you quote their entire post using the "Quote" button at the bottom.


----------



## pennyville73

Duh..I didnt even see that.....Thanks..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Drove through on my way outta town.    Not much to it from what I remember...


Through? Hell that is the town..Mid size too. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## Shattered

Here...

...and my entire town is about as big as that damn dot, too..


----------



## Mr. P

well that explains it...You're not close to the rapids, that's in the NW part of the state..Near the Dells.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> well that explains it...You're not close to the rapids, that's in the NW part of the state..Near the Dells.



Been there!  Love the water ducks.    (Oh, and the shopping)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Been there!  Love the water ducks.    (Oh, and the shopping)


I don't know about the shopping part.
I use to fly into rapids pretty regular.
The Cranberry harvest around the area was a site to see from above.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I don't know about the shopping part.
> I use to fly into rapids pretty regular.
> The Cranberry harvest around the area was a site to see from above.



Cranberry harvest?  Heh.  Can you tell I dont spend much time touring Wisconsin?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cranberry harvest?  Heh.  Can you tell I dont spend much time touring Wisconsin?


Yep...hardly go out the house I bet.
Later, Sqwirt.


----------



## Shattered

*scowls*

Night.


----------



## pennyville73

im winning


----------



## Shattered

You were for about 4 minutes, anyway.


----------



## manu1959

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pennyville73

99 bottles of beer on the wall.....


----------



## manu1959

drank em next...........


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## manu1959

cheers


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

shhhh. I victoire


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

:whip3:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Is anybody else seriously burned out on the political stuff? I've come across a couple of things on the top of the board lately that I've wanted to respond to, but once I hit the quote button I change my mind and say screw it. Guess I need to take a break from it for awhile now that the election is over.


----------



## Mr. P

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Is anybody else seriously burned out on the political stuff? I've come across a couple of things on the top of the board lately that I've wanted to respond to, but once I hit the quote button I change my mind and say screw it. Guess I need to take a break from it for awhile now that the election is over.



Same here...even started a thread about it..


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Same here...even started a thread about it..



Gives more time to look for stuff like this.


http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=301


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Is anybody else seriously burned out on the political stuff? I've come across a couple of things on the top of the board lately that I've wanted to respond to, but once I hit the quote button I change my mind and say screw it. Guess I need to take a break from it for awhile now that the election is over.


   
Not that you're stupid, but I agree, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Is anybody else seriously burned out on the political stuff? I've come across a couple of things on the top of the board lately that I've wanted to respond to, but once I hit the quote button I change my mind and say screw it. Guess I need to take a break from it for awhile now that the election is over.




Yeah, I am especially tired of those that try to rerun the race.  I find myself giving one line answers when before the election I was able to usually give some clear opinion.  Just don't have the gusto I had then.  It will come back, probably after Dec. 18th when it is officially reported by Cheney to the Joint Congress.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Not that you're stupid, but I agree, LOL!!



 

Heheh. Just kidding. 
Even if you were calling me stupid, if that's the worst thing I'm called on a message board in a day that's not bad.


----------



## UsaPride

Hey my little French speaking friend!!    
How's all going today??


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I understand.. I have to change all the combos at work for the closed areas,
> so I got like 20 combos stuck in my head. I can't write em down either.




I used to do that when I was in the Navy.  There were like 20 safes there too!  We would change them all and the door code at the same time.  If you didn't have a good memory for numbers you were screwed!  They chose me because of the good memory thing.  However short term memory often escapes me.  Therefore my office is filled with sticky notes in conspicuous places and I have people call and remind me of things all the time.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered the Sprite said:
			
		

> It only says "Originally posted by" if you quote their entire post using the "Quote" button at the bottom.




You can also do it if you use the format like this: 





			
				Shattered said:
			
		

> And you can change the name as I did above by adding to it or simply changing it.  You can make it say pretty much whatever you want.  You have to be careful though, some people take it pretty personally.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You can also do it if you use the format like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shattered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can change the name as I did above by adding to it or simply changing it.  You can make it say pretty much whatever you want.  You have to be careful though, some people take it pretty personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating.
Click to expand...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's cheating.





I was pretty sure you would forgive me if any person here would!


----------



## no1tovote4

'Night all.  I was always told to quit while you are ahead....


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 'Night all.  I was always told to quit while you are ahead....



I never said I forgive you...how are you ahead?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey my little French speaking friend!!
> How's all going today??



Tout est bien

Sorry I didn't answer sooner. I must have got off line just as you were posting.


----------



## CSM

Lottery!


----------



## pennyville73

Good Morning Everyone!! :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I never said I forgive you...how are you ahead?




It was the last message.... for a while.  Not very funny but what do you expect when I was about to go to sleep while I was typing.


----------



## Shattered

Ahh..  Details..  Silly little details..  Got it.


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3: 

Need coffee.  The entire family is sick, I get no sleep when it is like this.  Well maybe some at work.


----------



## Shattered

Bleh.  That sucks.  Hope they feel better, and you get some sleep.  

_*leaves pot of chocolate caramel coffee*_


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, All!!


----------



## Shattered

Hey, Chickadee..  How's the job?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey, Chickadee..  How's the job?


Absolutly awesome!!  I was scared to death Sat. afternoon, as usual, but by that night, I was running that place, LOL!  I learned so much and have so much more confidence now.  I work tonight and I'm more excited than nervous this time.  WOOHOO, LOL!  
And thanks for asking!!


----------



## Shattered

Hah.  And it only gets easier after that.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Absolutly awesome!!  I was scared to death Sat. afternoon, as usual, but by that night, I was running that place, LOL!  I learned so much and have so much more confidence now.  I work tonight and I'm more excited than nervous this time.  WOOHOO, LOL!
> And thanks for asking!!




The problem comes when it is commonplace, don't fall into the regular pattern of complaining about the customers in the back room, just smile and nod alot when your cohorts do it.  It digs into your job satisfaction and makes it more difficult to respect them (the customers).  

Remember they come in once in a while, you are there every day they simply won't have the kind of knowledge you have about the place.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The problem comes when it is commonplace, don't fall into the regular pattern of complaining about the customers in the back room, just smile and nod alot when your cohorts do it.


OMG!  I'm now embarassed to go eat out.  I didn't relize how bad these waitresses complain about customers!!!  Then they bitch when it's busy, they bitch when it's not, the only time they're not bitching is when the make a tip over $50 (for one table).  
The other night, after only 4 hours of work, one waitress was complaining to me that she'd only made $50 in tips so far.  I was thinking, 'Damn, that's over $10 an hour, why complain', but apparently that's unusual.  Good for me, I hope, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OMG!  I'm now embarassed to go eat out.  I didn't relize how bad these waitresses complain about customers!!!  Then they bitch when it's busy, they bitch when it's not, the only time they're not bitching is when the make a tip over $50 (for one table).
> The other night, after only 4 hours of work, one waitress was complaining to me that she'd only made $50 in tips so far.  I was thinking, 'Damn, that's over $10 an hour, why complain', but apparently that's unusual.  Good for me, I hope, LOL!!




No kidding, it follows pretty much anywhere and was always amazing to me.  The amazing thing is the attitude often permeates what they do on the floor, regardless of how nice they think they appear.  They could get better tips if they thought better of the customers who are paying them to do a good job.


----------



## UsaPride

I totally agree with you!!!!  I believe waitresses should get paid more, I believed this before I started doing it.  The fact is, the tips is what they live on so I understand them getting upset when they don't make good.  BUT, what they need to understand is, when you give shitty service, you get shitty tips.  And if you get one bad table, don't take it out on the rest of your customers.  Is this really that hard to understand?  LOL!  Good gracious, I hope I don't forget it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

AH HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
hello!


----------



## UsaPride

Hello, Joker!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> AH HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> hello!



Good thing you copyrighted that one!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You like that!!!
I could get you for quoting it if I wanted to. J/k!


----------



## dmp

2200


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 2200


You missed!
PS 1,500 for me~!~


----------



## no1tovote4

2203


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You missed!
> PS 1,500 for me~!~




Missed what?

I made the 2200th reply in this thread.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 2203


+2


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Missed what?
> 
> I made the 2200th reply in this thread.


Ahhh Reply....Not post!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> +1




You missed!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I fixed it!
2209 -1


----------



## no1tovote4

2209-2+1+1


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 2209-2+1+1



One more post and you have the number of the beast.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Tout est bien


Something good?  LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Something good?  LOL!!



Tout est bien.

All is well.


----------



## UsaPride

I said "good" instead of "well", but hey, I was close, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

2213 / 4 - 100 x 14 - 4132.5 +1= 2214~!~


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 2213 / 4 - 100 x 14 - 4132.5= 2213~!~


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I changed it...
post 2216


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


my way of saying post 2214.
post 2217


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> my way of saying post 2214.
> post 2217


You are special, aren't you?!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You are special, aren't you?!


You reminded me of the church lady from SNL
"Well isn't that special!!!!"
PS yes I am!!!
2220


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Quadruple Deuce


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

did someone really key yer car???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> did someone really key yer car???


No, LOL!  But I liked the avatar, LOL!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ahhh Reply....Not post!




Correct.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Trick-sie he is!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 2213 / 4 - 100 x 14 - 4132.5 +1= 2214~!~




LOL.

P.S. 2228.  And number 667, Which is 666+1.  I used 666 to explain that Zoroastrianism really did effect the One God view of Judaism in the Religious area.

Woah to you Oh Earth and Sea for the Devil Sends the Beast with Wrath for he knows his time is short!
Let him who hath understanding recon the number of the Beast for it is a human number.  His number is 666!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Woah to you Oh Earth and Sea for the Devil Sends the Beast with Wrath for he knows his time is short!
> Let him who hath understanding recon the number of the Beast for it is a human number.  His number is 666!


Creepy!  I don't even like writing that number, LOL!
There's a neighborhood near me and that's one of the house numbers.  I be damned if I'd live in THAT house!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Creepy!  I don't even like writing that number, LOL!
> There's a neighborhood near me and that's one of the house numbers.  I be damned if I'd live in THAT house!


666


----------



## UsaPride

*Evil!!!!!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You think that's evil???
This is one of my fav songs from slipknot!

The Heretic Anthem
8...7...6...6...6...5...4...3...2...1... 
I'm a pop star threat and I'm not dead yet 
Got a super dred bet with an angel drug head 
Like a dead beat winner. I want to be a sinner 
An idolized bang for the industry killer. 
A hideous man that you don't understand 
Throw a suicide party and I'm guaranteed to fucking snap. 
It's evilsonic, It's pornoholic. 
Breakdowns, Obscenities, It's all I wanna be. 

If You're 555 then I'm 666. 
If you're 555 I'm 666. 
If you're 555 then I'm 666 (what's it like to be a heretic) 
If you're 555 I'm 666. (what's it like to be a heretic) 

Everybody's so infatuated 
Everybody's so completely sure of what we are 
Everybody defamates from miles away 
But face to face, they haven't got a thing to say 
I bleed for this and I bleed for you 
Still you look in my face like I'm sombody new 
TOY - Nobody wants anything I've got 
Which if fine becuase you're made of 
Everything - I'm - NOT! 

If You're 555 then I'm 666. 
If you're 555 I'm 666. 
If you're 555 then I'm 666 (what's it like to be a heretic) 
If you're 555 I'm 666. (what's it like to be a heretic) heretic 

30 Seconds, 16, 8, 4, lemme tell you why 
I haven't the slightest, I'm teaching your brightest 
They're listening, clamoring 
All the money in the world can't buy me. 
GO AHEAD. LIE TO ME. 
Tell me again how you're tortured 
I wanna know how you followed your orders so well 
You're full of SHIT 
You had a dream but this ain't it. 

If You're 555 then I'm 666. 
If you're 555 I'm 666. 
If you're 555 then I'm 666 (what's it like to be a heretic) 
If you're 555 I'm 666. (what's it like to be a heretic)


----------



## UsaPride

I'm going to Pray for you!!!  :halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I never said I liked what he said...I actually like the way it sounds.
Well...I do have a little evil side to me, come to think of it!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Well...I do have a little evil side to me, come to think of it!


I guess we all do!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

2236(66)


----------



## UsaPride

You are such a goober, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You are such a goober, LOL!!!


Yes you are!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes you are!


Oh I am!  And I'm not ashamed to admit it!   :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

You're winning Pride!  Oh Wait......   Not anymore.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You're winning Pride!  Oh Wait......   Not anymore.


 :rotflmao: 
Oh wait,  look at me winning again, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> Oh wait,  look at me winning again, LOL!!



Too bad, so sad.  You're out.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Too bad, so sad.  You're out.


Damn, I never win!


----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4

:crutch:


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Shattered

Posterbaters.  You should be ashamed.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> You should be ashamed.


You would think, but nah!    LOL!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

My three year old daughter just came out of her bedroom with her pajamas on upside down!  I don't even know how she got them zipped.  I guess I know what she is doing now after I tuck her in.


----------



## Shattered

_**sits in the corner eating mini Reese's Pieces**_


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My three year old daughter just came out of her bedroom with her pajamas on upside down!


 :rotflmao: 
That is too funny!  Mine are 3 and do that too, so I have to laugh!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**sits in the corner eating mini Reese's Pieces**_


    We don't have a smiley drooling so this is the best I could do, LOL!  Plus, he's my favorite, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for sleep now, up early in morning...


----------



## UsaPride

Night!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

It's 4:02am...and I'm winning.  :wank:


----------



## Comrade

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> It's 4:02am...and I'm winning.  :wank:



Not anymore! :2guns:   ----------->>>>>>


----------



## CSM

Good morning all.


----------



## pennyville73

:cof:  Morning!


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3: 

Morning.


----------



## pennyville73

:tng:


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Morning!!




 :coffee3:


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> It's 4:02am...and I'm winning.  :wank:



Go wash your hands!


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> :coffee3:


Oh no, not enough coffee yet??


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh no, not enough coffee yet??




Not even close.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, drink up babe!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  Shattered, that is too funny!!


----------



## Shattered

This one's too cute, too..






Oh, and I'm winning.


----------



## no1tovote4

Yeah!  I'm winning again!  Taking the lead!  WoooHooo!  

 :cof: 

Looks like I finally have gotten enough coffee.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

>




I get the feeling you are not celebrating because I had the lead here!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I get the feeling you are not celebrating because I had the lead here!


Of course I was!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> Go wash your hands!



It's okay, I practice safe masturbation. I wear rubber gloves.


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Who is winning now? I can't keep track.


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Who is winning now? I can't keep track.



Still me.. It'll always be me.. I'm cute AND I have cooties.


----------



## dmp

I'm pretty cute too!


----------



## UsaPride

:halo:


----------



## Shattered

Maybe.. But I'm cuter, and I'm still winning.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Still me.. It'll always be me.. I'm cute AND I have cooties.


I don't know about cute...but they have a spray for those cooties.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I don't know about cute...but they have a spray for those cooties.








 You suck and your mother dresses you funny.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> Still me.. It'll always be me.. I'm cute AND I have cooties.



That's okay, I called force field on cooties years ago.

You are right, it is me that's winning.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You suck and your mother dresses you funny.


Stand Back everyone....It's a HISSY Fit!


----------



## Shattered

:crutch:   Bully.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

>



Is that a new smilie?

Oops, now I am winning again!

 :alco:


----------



## Shattered

No.  It's from my very own private collect, and you're not winning either..


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## remie




----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe.. But I'm cuter, and I'm still winning.




Not even close...I bet i'm cuter than you. I have dimples.  On my cheeks.  the cheeks on my face.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Don't mess with the Princes when she has her "marble" rolling pin in hand!


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Don't mess with the Princes when she has her "marble" rolling pin in hand!



Psst.  It is marble..  Green marble.  With an oak stand, and oak handles.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe.. But I'm cuter, and I'm still winning.




And you have cooties?  Damn.    

We don't stand a chance!

  POST NUMBER 700!  A new milestone.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

>



Aww.  That ones cute!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

It's Chef!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> It's Chef!


LOL!!!  It is Chef, LOL!


----------



## pennyville73




----------



## UsaPride

I'm wanting a tattoo!  Any suggestions??


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm wanting a tattoo!  Any suggestions??



Draw your own and don't let the artist use it for another person.  Keep it black and white with shading.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Draw your own


Draw what though?  I want something sexy but cute.  I want it somewhere that I can cover for work or when I go to Church, but somewhere easy to show when I want to, LOL!  Hmmm, decisions, decisions, LOL!
But keep it black and white?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Draw what though?  I want something sexy but cute.  I want it somewhere that I can cover for work or when I go to Church, but somewhere easy to show when I want to, LOL!  Hmmm, decisions, decisions, LOL!
> But keep it black and white?




Color tattoos often end up looking cartoonish rather than sensual.  A really good black and white tattoo is very classy all the time.

As for sexy and cute....  I have no idea.  I will let it simmer in the head a while and get back to you on that one.


----------



## UsaPride

I'll be waiting!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Draw what though?  I want something sexy but cute.  I want it somewhere that I can cover for work or when I go to Church, but somewhere easy to show when I want to, LOL!  Hmmm, decisions, decisions, LOL!
> But keep it black and white?



Get Britney Spears tattooed on your butt.


----------



## CSM

GOOD MORNING!!! Did I win?


----------



## Mr. P

Your prize is in the mail.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Your prize is in the mail.


 Well keeerrrrrap. If it's small enough to mail is it really worth having? Unless it's a nice big check for several million dollars!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Well keeerrrrrap. If it's small enough to mail is it really worth having? Unless it's a nice big check for several million dollars!


Oh...well it is, several million..Now hope that the USPS can deliver it properly.


----------



## Shattered

You lose.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> You lose.


 It's not winning or losing that counts...it's that nobody ELSE wins!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You lose.


Well, she finally raises her head.
Sleepin in today, sugar britches?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, she finally raises her head.
> Sleepin in today, sugar britches?



*chuckle*

No.  Just lots of stuff to do between today and tomorrow, in addition to working all day.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Shattered

:gross2:  

Morning.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, she finally raises her head.
> Sleepin in today, sugar britches?


 Sugar Britches????

Now that made me laugh!


----------



## Shattered

Me, too.. It's more original than the "Toots" I tag him with.


----------



## Mr. P

It's a Southern Thang..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's a Southern Thang..


Must be!  I call people sugar britches too, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

Hmm..  Sugar Britches = Candy Ass..  Hmph.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmm..  Sugar Britches = Candy Ass..  Hmph.


 my thought exactly!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Must be!  I call people sugar britches too, LOL!!


See...I even have a reference.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmm..  Sugar Britches = Candy Ass..  Hmph.


No..used in an endearing/affectionate way..


----------



## Shattered

Punk.  And to think I zinged you for insulting me.  :bangheads


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> See...I even have a reference.


  

Hmm, I never thought 'candy ass'.  I think more like "sweet stuff".   And it's only used for special people, so it's definately not an insult.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No..used in an endearing/affectionate way..



Well, ok, then.   ...and to think I zinged you for being nice.

(I had to hurry and edit some posts)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, ok, then.   ...and to think I zinged you for being nice.
> 
> (I had to hurry and edit some posts)


 :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

:halo:


----------



## Thornton

Morning USA!

Sugar britches = LMAO!

IS that anything like eatible panties?


----------



## Shattered

Thornton said:
			
		

> Morning USA!
> 
> Sugar britches = LMAO!
> 
> IS that anything like eatible panties?



    I'll deal with YOU later, Senor David.


----------



## Mr. P

The Weather is about to get real nasty here! 
Lights flickerin...Tornado warnings, thunder storms...I may have to shut down..


----------



## UsaPride

Thornton said:
			
		

> IS that anything like eatible panties?


LOL!!  No, but it'd be a good name for them, wouldn't it?!  LOL!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The Weather is about to get real nasty here!
> Lights flickerin...Tornado warnings, thunder storms...I may have to shut down..


 Stay safe dude!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  No, but it'd be a good name for them, wouldn't it?!  LOL!



YOU zinged him for that smart little remark, didn't you??

(He *knew* he was in trouble because he logged outta MSN the second he hit "Submit Reply")


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The Weather is about to get real nasty here!
> Lights flickerin...Tornado warnings, thunder storms...I may have to shut down..


Be careful!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The Weather is about to get real nasty here!
> Lights flickerin...Tornado warnings, thunder storms...I may have to shut down..



While you're out, can you make me some cranberry walnut stuffing, and have it here by 8am tomorrow??

Nono.. Check in when you can and let us know you're ok.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Stay safe dude!


Oh hell yea! I gotta cook tomorrow!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> YOU zinged him for that smart little remark, didn't you??


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



Traitor!!   :bat:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Traitor!!   :bat:


LOL!!  Sorry, I thought it was funny, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Sorry, I thought it was funny, LOL!



So did I, but I still have to dish out the obligatory ass-kicking for it.


----------



## no1tovote4

:2guns: 


Morning all.  I thought I would go out Turkey hunting.  I don't think I will have to look far.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :2guns:
> 
> 
> Morning all.  I thought I would go out Turkey hunting.  I don't think I will have to look far.



Finally got a mirror mounted above your computer, huh?

_*runs*_


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Finally got a mirror mounted above your computer, huh?
> 
> _*runs*_


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
Take that no1tovote4!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Finally got a mirror mounted above your computer, huh?
> 
> _*runs*_


LMAO!!


----------



## Shattered

I knew I was still winning...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> So did I, but I still have to dish out the obligatory ass-kicking for it.


Of course!  Completely understandable, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Yer still a traitor...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Finally got a mirror mounted above your computer, huh?
> 
> _*runs*_



 

:rotflmao: 

 :clap1:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yer still a traitor...


 :funnyface 
Wait just a cotton pickin' minute, LOL!!  You zinged him too, Traitor!!   
So if we're both traitors, who are we being traitors too?  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

How do you know I zinged him?  I made a purely educated *guess* when I accused you.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I thought I would go out Turkey hunting.


Thank goodness I already went Turkey hunting.  It was the last one on the shelf at Food Lion!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> How do you know I zinged him?  I made a purely educated *guess* when I accused you.


Ahhh, I read your post wrong.  You said "so did I" but that was to "I thought it was funny", not "I zinged him", LOL!!
Sorry, my mistake, I am the only traitor    LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I read your post wrong.  You said "so did I" but that was to "I thought it was funny", not "I zinged him", LOL!!
> Sorry, my mistake, I am the only traitor    LOL!!



No you're not..  I zinged him.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> No you're not..  I zinged him.


 :rotflmao: 
You shit!  LMAO!!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> You shit!  LMAO!!!



Maybe, but I got you to admit you're a traitor.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I got you to admit you're a traitor.


----------



## Shattered

:gross2:  :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shhh!  Only 108 more posts to go before this thread is ahead of the Music thread.

 

Well, 107 now.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, 107 now.


----------



## Shattered

I go worky now.  I trust you can all behave yourselves.


----------



## Shattered

Wait.  Gotta get post 1300 outta my system.  NOW I go worky.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I trust you can all behave yourselves.


Of course not, are ya kidding me?  LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I go worky now.  I trust you can all behave yourselves.




You want me to try and do what now?  Define this "behave" word.  Is it French or something?  I don't believe that I have ever heard of it.


----------



## CSM

"behave"

It's the place bee's live, especially in Southern red states.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> "behave"
> 
> It's the place bee's live, especially in Southern red states.


 :rotflmao: 
Does anyone here watch 'Blue Collar TV'?  I keep missing it, but every week they have the "redneck word of the day", too funny!!!
Last week was 'pecan', a can you pee in, LOL!!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> Does anyone here watch 'Blue Collar TV'?  I keep missing it, but every week they have the "redneck word of the day", too funny!!!
> Last week was 'pecan', a can you pee in, LOL!!!


 Southerners and rednecks, though not mutually exclusive, talk funny.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Southerners and rednecks, though not mutually exclusive, talk funny.


"I like the way you talk" ~ in my best Billy Bob Thorton accent, LOL!!
Slingblade, gotta love it, LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> "I like the way you talk" ~ in my best Billy Bob Thorton accent, LOL!!
> Slingblade, gotta love it, LOL!!



Ah, Slingblade. Very quoteable movie.

"They said I's well. They's gonna have to turn me loose."


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> "They said I's well. They's gonna have to turn me loose."


 :rotflmao: 

I love that movie!!!  And until that movie, I never knew that Dwight Yokam was bald on top!!    Shocked the hell out of me!
Keep the hat on Dwight!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> I love that movie!!!  And until that movie, I never knew that Dwight Yokam was bald on top!!    Shocked the hell out of me!
> Keep the hat on Dwight!!



I like movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What movie is this line from?

"There's something about him that reminds me of...me. Nope! I'm certain of it. I hate him."


----------



## no1tovote4

Are you sure they didn't shave him to make him look more redneck?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Are you sure they didn't shave him to make him look more redneck?



Nope. Dwights bald. You can see him in When Trumpets Fade and Panic Room, too. He's just usually got that cowboy hat on so you can't see.


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Nope. Dwights bald. You can see him in When Trumpets Fade and Panic Room, too. He's just usually got that cowboy hat on so you can't see.




Never knew.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Are you sure they didn't shave him to make him look more redneck?


So you're saying that rednecks have to be bald??


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> "There's something about him that reminds me of...me. Nope! I'm certain of it. I hate him."


You give such hard questions, LOL!!

Had to edit, it sounded too nasty, LOL!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So you're saying that rednecks have to be bald??




No, I am a high tech redneck myself, and I ain't bald neither.  Rednecks don't even have to talk all funny and stuff!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You give such hard examples, LOL!!
> 
> Had to edit, it sounded to nasty, LOL!!!



Damn! Just as I was about to put everybody's mind in the gutter.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Rednecks don't even have to talk all funny and stuff!


Yes they do!!!      I'm a redneck and I say so!!!   :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Damn! Just as I was about to put everybody's mind in the gutter.


Ahh, did you see it before I editted it?  LMAO!!!  
Then "examples" didn't sound right but I had to change it to something quick and that's all I could think of, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> "There's something about him that reminds me of...me. Nope! I'm certain of it. I hate him."


Um, what's this from?  LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Wooooo...Trees down, power out, lines down...Just a general mess,
but ...I"Mmmmmmmmm Baaaaackk!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Wooooo...Trees down, power out, lines down...Just a general mess,
> but ...I"Mmmmmmmmm Baaaaackk!


Sorry about the mess!!
So glad you're safe, and back!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Wooooo...Trees down, power out, lines down...Just a general mess,
> but ...I"Mmmmmmmmm Baaaaackk!




It may seem strange to you, but I love weather like that.  A good tornado or Blizzard.  WooHoo!

I hope everybody out there is doing good and that you electricity stays on long enough to finish the turkey!


----------



## Mr. P

Ahhhh the mess will be cleaned...We got lucky..only power out...But all around us,
trees down.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It may seem strange to you, but I love weather like that.  A good tornado or Blizzard.  WooHoo!


Other than the blizzard, I agree with you, LOL!! 
And as long as everyone is safe!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shhhhhhhhhh!  I am winning!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Originally Posted by Jimmyeatworld
"There's something about him that reminds me of...me. Nope! I'm certain of it. I hate him."



			
				UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, what's this from?  LOL!



Sorry, didn't mean to leave you hanging. It's from Tombstone. I may not have it exactly word for word, but it's when Doc Holiday first meets Johnny in the saloon.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhhhhh!  I am winning!



I sure am!


----------



## Shattered

Damn delusional males...


----------



## Mr. P

Can't sleep!!!


----------



## Shattered

Me either..  But I'm about to try again.


----------



## Mr. P

same here..soon


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> same here..soon



Soon as you figure out that you're hopelessly losing?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Soon as you figure out that you're hopelessly losing?


That would be my mind!hahaha


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## Mr. P

That might do it.


----------



## Mr. P

So spammer..you can't sleep either?
Or are you on the left coast?


----------



## sitarro

Sorry Mr. P ,
 I'm staying up trying to get over an awful cold so here is the last post.


----------



## Mr. P

sitarro said:
			
		

> Sorry Mr. P ,
> I'm staying up trying to get over an awful cold so here is the last post.


No problem...but maybe sleep would help you get well faster.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So spammer..you can't sleep either?
> Or are you on the left coast?



Not on the left coast, but living left coast hours. Got off work at 12:30, then did my grocery shopping. Just getting home and winding down. Thankfully Fox News replays a lot of stuff from prime time in the early morning hours so I have something besides Girls Gone Wild infomercials listen to while I peruse the board.


----------



## sitarro

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No problem...but maybe sleep would help you get well faster.


 That is the problem , I've been sleeping for the last 2 days , I'm wide awake . I have made more posts today than I have all year . I just spent a bunch of time going over all of the concerts I have been to for the thread in the music section. I am in shock at how many I have been to , now I just by the DVD.


----------



## Mr. P

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Not on the left coast, but living left coast hours. Got off work at 12:30, then did my grocery shopping. Just getting home and winding down. Thankfully Fox News replays a lot of stuff from prime time in the early morning hours so I have something besides Girls Gone Wild infomercials listen to while I peruse the board.



Hahahaha...Yep, I know what ya mean.


----------



## Mr. P

sitarro said:
			
		

> That is the problem , I've been sleeping for the last 2 days , I'm wide awake . I have made more posts today than I have all year . I just spent a bunch of time going over all of the concerts I have been to for the thread in the music section. I am in shock at how many I have been to , now I just by the DVD.



Oh...IC


----------



## Mr. P

Hey, sitarro....are you in Houston?


----------



## sitarro

About 30 miles north of Downtown . I moved here 7 years ago to be close to the rest of my family . Four of my brothers are with Continental and are based here . I have a great choice of flights out of Houston , it helps me take advantage of my brother making me his designated pass rider . I wanted to go to L.A. last week and ended up choosing the Vegas route and driving in . Next week I am going back and will probably go the San Diego route.It almost makes it worth living in the heat and humidity.
 Did you figure out what was unusual about that shot of the Thunderbirds that I posted earlier?


----------



## Mr. P

No I took one shot at it..and after you posted that your brothers said it was lame
I figured it was...Being a fellow Pro-Pilot
I have to take their word for it.

Wait...I looked back...I see a diff in the second photo fo sure..Not the first.


----------



## sitarro

Alright I'll tell you but the only reason they gave me shit about it was that they didn't see it . Go back and check the guy flying in the slot position , he is flying in a spare , the one they use to bring people like Katie Couric for rides . You can see that the canopy is a bit longer .I guess his regular ride had a mechanical. I thought it made the shot pretty unique since I have seen the Thunderbirds since they flew F-100s (probably at least forty times)and broke the sound barrier over the crowd and never saw them take a replacement aircraft . 
 I just saw the news that Phil Michelson missed a 9 foot Eagle putt to shoot a 58! He did make the putt for a 59 and won the tournament .A 59 is extremely rare ( I believe there have been 4 shot in competition)and I don't think anyone has ever shot a 58 in competition .


----------



## sitarro

What do you fly P?


----------



## Mr. P

Damn the power just went out..
My Bat..is shot so I'll be checking in later.
Take care.


----------



## Mr. P

sitarro said:
			
		

> What do you fly P?


Real fast...Hs 125/800 and 700, C 500 Bae 4100
Helicopters..I don't fly now..I may again someday...
it just kept me away from home too much. It's not worth it to me anymore.


----------



## Mr. P

Power back on...again...


----------



## Mr. P

It's getting cold here...for me anyway.


----------



## Shattered

_**torches P**_


----------



## dilloduck

Austin--beautiful-sunny--and finally DRY !!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Dry here now...rain for days, so many I forget. Heck I even see sunshine..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**torches P**_


A blanky would be nice..better yet a fire in the fireplace. Fetch some wood, woman!


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Austin--beautiful-sunny--and finally DRY !!!!


 :firing:    

And I mean that in the nicest way.  :halo:


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> :firing:
> 
> And I mean that in the nicest way.  :halo:



I'll say my special little prayer just for you !!!! :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A blanky would be nice..better yet a fire in the fireplace. Fetch some wood, woman!



_**launches wood through the livingroom window**_


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**launches wood through the livingroom window**_


Yep she's a red head all right.


----------



## Shattered

German, Dutch & Irish, baby!   :dev1:


----------



## Mr. P

A layed back firecracker that doesn't shave the underarms..

I think I should start cooking now.. :rotflmao:


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'll say my special little prayer just for you !!!! :rotflmao:




Good idea! Freezing rain yesterday, storm warning for late this afternoon. Grrrrr.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A layed back firecracker that shaves the underarms..
> 
> I think I should start cooking now.. :rotflmao:



I fixed your statement for you.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I fixed your statement for you.


Thanks.
 :kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> :kiss2:



Flirt!


----------



## sitarro

Hey Dillo , 
 We are practically neighbors , Austin is less than 2hrs, from me . I have a nephew that lives there , he rides one of those bicycle ricshaws(sp.) down 6th st. . Beautiful place , completely different climate from southeast Texas (Houston) , I came very close to moving there17 years ago , went to Denver instead .  You would think they would have a smilie with a big cowboy hat , more proof that there is a huge prejudice against Texas .


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't mean to leave you hanging. It's from Tombstone. I may not have it exactly word for word, but it's when Doc Holiday first meets Johnny in the saloon.


Ahhhh, good movie!!!


----------



## dilloduck

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hey Dillo ,
> We are practically neighbors , Austin is less than 2hrs, from me . I have a nephew that lives there , he rides one of those bicycle ricshaws(sp.) down 6th st. . Beautiful place , completely different climate from southeast Texas (Houston) , I came very close to moving there17 years ago , went to Denver instead .  You would think they would have a smilie with a big cowboy hat , more proof that there is a huge prejudice against Texas .



If your nephew is named Elijah we may have one hell of a coincidence going on here! If he's not Elijah, I bet he knows him---he's my neighbor !


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> he's my neighbor !


LOL!  Man, how weird would that be!!  LOL!


----------



## sitarro

dilloduck said:
			
		

> If your nephew is named Elijah we may have one hell of a coincidence going on here! If he's not Elijah, I bet he knows him---he's my neighbor !


 His name is Seth .


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> His name is Seth .


Well, shoot!  That would have been cool, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

And the winner is.......?


----------



## Shattered

Moi!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Moi!


Yea, MOI...hehehehe....I guess.

Hey, what were the comments from your guests on your Turkey?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea, MOI...hehehehe....I guess.
> 
> Hey, what were the comments from your guests on your Turkey?



"Can I have thirds?"

I'm telling you, there's nothing but a carcass left from an almost 20lb turkey.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> "Can I have thirds?"
> 
> I'm telling you, there's nothing but a carcass left from an almost 20lb turkey.


That's great!! I know it's a bit of a pain,
but well worth it I think.

Sorry you missed out..


----------



## Shattered

Nah.. I didn't miss out.. I like the cooking part more than the eating part.


----------



## Mr. P

Oh...you didn't give the recipe to any yanks, did ya?
I wouldn't want it gettin out ya know?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh...you didn't give the recipe to any yanks, did ya?
> I wouldn't want it gettin out ya know?



Like any of them can cook...


----------



## Mr. P

:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

Howdy all!  The Lobster Bisque went over well, and my sister's Jambalaya was superb as always.  The sea food Thanksgiving went well.  I made some camarones a la diabla that everybody said was spectacular.  I love the sweet and spicy taste of a la diabla dishes!  Overall a very successful Thanksgiving.


----------



## UsaPride

Sounds like a very nice Thanksgiving, no1!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Of course I may just be talking to myself here..

Echoes abound.  ((((()))))


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sounds like a very nice Thanksgiving, no1!!




I guess I wasn't talking to myself!  I didn't see your name at the bottom of the Chat area and thought I was talking to an empty room!

We had fun.  My wife gets upset when my sister and I get together.  She says it seems like everybody else in the room fades a bit.  I guess we feed off each other's energy!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I guess I wasn't talking to myself!  I didn't see your name at the bottom of the Chat area and thought I was talking to an empty room!


 :halo: 

Well that sounds like fun for you and your sister!!   
We had a very small, very quick Thanksgiving this year, LOL!  Too much food, and oh soooooo good!!


----------



## Mr. P

It sure is quite today.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It sure is quite today.


Everyone still has food coma, LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It sure is quite today.



It'll pick up Mr. P----hey  how come you aren't out shopping at all those places that opened up at 5 am ? :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> how come you aren't out shopping at all those places that opened up at 5 am ?


That too, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It'll pick up Mr. P----hey  how come you aren't out shopping at all those places that opened up at 5 am ? :funnyface


 A team of Clydesdales (sp) couldn't drag me to a mall today..Or any other day for that matter.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

So...how long will it take everybody to actually eat their Thanksgiving food? I have enough ham for at least a week, enough fried okra and corn to get through at least a couple of meals, and enough pies to make me diabetic.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> So...how long will it take everybody to actually eat their Thanksgiving food?


Since we ate at moms, I only brought home a little.  Still have enough leftovers here for 2 days 
There was so much food there, OMG!  It was awesome!  I left my cake in my grandparents car though.    Heading over there on my way to work


----------



## sitarro

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> So...how long will it take everybody to actually eat their Thanksgiving food? I have enough ham for at least a week, enough fried okra and corn to get through at least a couple of meals, and enough pies to make me diabetic.



Fried Okra! You definitely live below the Mason Dixon line , where ever that is . My grandmother grew okra in her backyard and would make a mean fried okra smothered in onions. She also had chickens back there and when my grandfather would come home and ask for gumbo she would go out , catch a chicken and ring it's neck . The freshest Gumbo you could eat.Take that PETA.


----------



## Mr. P

Ooooooooooo...Fried Okra! 
Love it!!!


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> catch a chicken and ring it's neck


HAHA!  Got a story.  When my mom was pregnant with me, my dad went out to ring a chicken for dinner.  When he whipped it around, it broke it's neck but he didn't die.  My dad couldn't catch him so my grandma went out and grabbed the chickens neck and twirled him over her head.  Leave it to grandma, LOL!!
Through this story I learned an old wives tale, 'pregnant women aren't supposed to watch chickens necks get wrung'.  Who wouldda thunk?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ooooooooooo...Fried Okra!
> Love it!!!


Me too!!!  With some fried squash, Holy Holy!!  Mmmmmm!


----------



## Mr. P

And fried green tomatoes...ummmmmmmm


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And fried green tomatoes...ummmmmmmm


I need a mouth drooling smiley, LOL!!
MMmmm, fried green tomatoes!!  My mom has made the best I've ever eaten!!


----------



## Mr. P

We better stop for these yanks think we're rednecks! 

But first...how about some nice HOT cornbread? With some blackeyed peas, butter beans etc.?:rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> We better stop for these yanks think we're rednecks!
> 
> But first...how about some nice HOT cornbread? With some blackeyed peas, butter beans etc.?:rotflmao:


I am a redneck, what are you talking about?!  LMAO!!!
Oh goodness!  You're making my mouth water!!
Yall wanna know what a redneck eats for Thanksgiving, LOL!  Yesterday we had:
Turkey, ham, greezy rice, potato salad, macaroni salad, sweet potatoes, snap peas and butterbeans, collard greens, creamed corn (no can shit, out the garden and homemade!!), deviled eggs, stuffing, rolls, I know I'm forgetting stuff, LOL!!
Oh mercy, it was so good!!!
Oh don't forget the german chocolate cake, pumpkin pie and sweet potato pie.  Also all homemade!


----------



## sitarro

Mr. P said:
			
		

> We better stop for these yanks think we're rednecks!
> 
> But first...how about some nice HOT cornbread? With some blackeyed peas, butter beans etc.?:rotflmao:



 I have always loved hot cornbread with red beans on top . Then for desert , hot cornbread with cold milk poured on top and sugar sprinkled all over . cush-cush .


----------



## Mr. P

Now I'm gettin hungry!

I have a good recipe for fried eggplant, it's fantastic!...not southern...more Italian.
I'll post it someday.


----------



## UsaPride

I've never had fried eggplant.  Hell, I don't think I've ever had eggplant period, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I've never had fried eggplant.  Hell, I don't think I've ever had eggplant period, LOL!!!


No? You'll love it. I really don't think much of it any other way...But this is great!
So good, you may just make a meal of it.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, if it ends up tasting anything like fried okra, squash, or zuchinni, then yeah, I'll love it, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No? You'll love it. I really don't think much of it any other way...But this is great!
> So good, you may just make a meal of it.



Agree with you P! Fried eggplant is awesome.  Gotta have some sauce and cheese on it! 

Pride, I am sure you would love it - though I have to say, always better the next day.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, HELLOOOOO stranger!!!  Long time no post on this thread!!  LOL!!  
Hey, seen some creepy clown avatars today and thought of you, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

And the winner is...Mr. P!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, HELLOOOOO stranger!!!  Long time no post on this thread!!  LOL!!
> Hey, seen some creepy clown avatars today and thought of you, LOL!!




Think the one in my dream was the damn creepiest I have ever seen.


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Think the one in my dream was the damn creepiest I have ever seen.


Serves you right!!!   :funnyface


----------



## Said1

2478.


----------



## UsaPride

Dang, we're almost to the Music thread, Woohoo, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

2480.    :coffee3:


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> 2480.    :coffee3:


What's the matter sweets?  You down?


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What's the matter sweets?  You down?



No, just the opposite. I just love coffe, and it's the only smilie that I can use to express it.


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!  Well then dear, I'm on the hunt for the perfect coffee drinking smiley just for you, LOL!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Serves you right!!!   :funnyface



I guess so - all that picking on you and I am the one who has the damn nightmare.  What a strange one it was too! you would have LOVED it! haha


----------



## UsaPride

I haven't found a coffee mug smiley, but I did find a smiley coffee mug, LOL!!
http://www.baskets2give.com/product167.html


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I guess so - all that picking on you and I am the one who has the damn nightmare.  What a strange one it was too! you would have LOVED it! haha


You're such a sweetie!  Always thinking of me, LOL!
Have you ever wished you could some how hook a vcr up to your brain and record your dreams?    
Okay, I'm tired, leave me alone! LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're such a sweetie!  Always thinking of me, LOL!
> Have you ever wished you could some how hook a vcr up to your brain and record your dreams?
> Okay, I'm tired, leave me alone! LOL!




Sure, had I have been able to do that, you can be sure that would have been recorded and sent to you for Christmas!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Sure, had I have been able to do that, you can be sure that would have been recorded and sent to you for Christmas!


 :rotflmao: 
See?  Whatta buddy, whatta pal!!  So much love!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> See?  Whatta buddy, whatta pal!!  So much love!!!



That's what friends are for!!! HAHAHAHAA!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Okay Said,
Nevermind, it didn't work!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> That's what friends are for!!! HAHAHAHAA!!!!!!


I know ya only pick on me cause you love me. 
Either that or it's just that damn easy, LOL!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I know ya only pick on me cause you love me.
> Either that or it's just that damn easy, LOL!



I think it's a little of both! LOL!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, in that case, I love ya too and  :spank3:


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, in that case, I love ya too and  :spank3:



HAHA! don't worry, you know I love ya!

Going to bed! have a good night and see ya tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Good night, sweets!!


----------



## sitarro

Everybody went to sleep so I guess I am the last one standing HAHAHA


----------



## UsaPride

:funnyface 





			
				sitarro said:
			
		

> Everybody went to sleep so I guess I am the last one standing HAHAHA


 :funnyface   I was telling her goodnight, LOL!  I just got home from work not long ago.  Gotta relax before I go to bed, LOL!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## janeeng




----------



## UsaPride

Not really, I just liked this smiley, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

21 more posts and we'll be tied with the song thread.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> 21 more posts and we'll be tied with the song thread.


20...forget the tie...Go for the WIN!


----------



## UsaPride

19
Okay, let's beat it.......20


----------



## sitarro

I can't believe what my Mother did yesterday . We had our Franksgiving celebration last night and she made a Pork Roast as usual(not a big fan of turkey) . I love her Pork Roast , she stuffs it with garlic ,onions , jalapenoes, and spices , fries it and then bakes it before frying it a little more . It makes the best gravy. She didn't do that this time , she put a sausage in the middle instead of stuffing it . I couldn't believe it . She said she saw Emeral do it . I told her that Emeral couldn't wash her dishes . He should be pleading with her for her recipes , he's a hack with a big mouth. He isn't even from the south , how can he possibly know how to cook? 
 My Mother is 81 and has been cooking since she was 9 years old , as Cajun as it gets .We ate rice at least 6 days a week growing up. She has forgotten more about cooking than this clown will ever know. He ruined my Franksgiving by talking her into that awful idea . She promised to never watch his show again. Nothing takes the place of stuffing a roast with garlic and onions.UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
She is still the greatest though .


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> He isn't even from the south , how can he possibly know how to cook?


 :rotflmao: 
You're crazy, LOL!!  Now, what the hell is Franksgiving?


----------



## sitarro

It's Thanksgiving celebrated on Friday instead of Thursday . My brothers were all working Thursday so we had to do it on Friday . :cof: 
 It all makes sense.


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  Well, there you go.  That would be a good reason, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Emeral..who?  Oh wait ..that's the guy that puts his name on fryin pans an stuff..Never mind..


----------



## sitarro

He is as bad as Paul Prudhomme , in all of my life I had never heard of blackened anything until Prudhomme made it up .I am from Lafayette ,Louisiana , that is smack in the middle of Cajun country . Paul Prudhomme  isn't Cajun , the marketers think they can put paprika on something and call it Cajun. It's criminal I tell you! :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> in all of my life I had never heard of blackened anything until prudhomme made it up .


I've never eaten anything blackened (well, unless I cooked it, LOL) but I swear I serve alot of blackened fish at the rest.  Maybe I should try it before I critisize it but it sure doesn't look tasty to me, looks burnt (kinda like when I cook, LOL).


----------



## UsaPride

Okay chat buddies, everyone say a little Prayer for me!!!  I'm off tonight but I'm on first call.  I have to call in a few minutes and if someone called in sick, I have to go in.  I have a horrible headache and I'm soooooo tired, I don't wanna go in.
Okay, start Praying!!!


----------



## sitarro

I haven't tasted it either ,  that's the point , how can it be Cajun if a Cajun hasn't ever heard of it ? Justin Wilson was a great cook , he stared the fried turkey thing . I remember as a kid , my parents had his comedy albums , he was a standup Cajun comedian . He used to talk about those Yankees way up north , up around Shreveport. Louisiana is a strange place , it's like two different states . South Louisiana is basically Catholic , partying , drinking , dancing , any reason for a good time . North Louisiana is predominately Southern Baptist ,the opposite of the south part of the state .


----------



## sitarro

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay chat buddies, everyone say a little Prayer for me!!!  I'm off tonight but I'm on first call.  I have to call in a few minutes and if someone called in sick, I have to go in.  I have a horrible headache and I'm soooooo tired, I don't wanna go in.
> Okay, start Praying!!!




 You got it , good luck.


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> Justin Wilson was a great cook , he stared the fried turkey thing . I remember as a kid , my parents had his comedy albums , he was a standup Cajun comedian .


The Cajun Comedian Cook?  LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> You got it , good luck.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, shit!!!!!  Nobody called in but he wants me to come in anyway for extra training on tables.  Gotta be in at 5:30.  Only good things is, 1) I'll be making tips  and 2) I'll be leaving early 
Oh well, whatta ya gonna do!


----------



## sitarro

Hey USA ,
 I've never been to North Carolina but all of the pictures I have seen sure make it look real puuurty. The closest I've gotten was Savannah . I saw an ad for Christmas trees the other day and it was from NC. . . beautiful .


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

sitarro said:
			
		

> He is as bad as Paul Prudhomme , in all of my life I had never heard of blackened anything until Prudhomme made it up .I am from Lafayette ,Louisiana , that is smack in the middle of Cajun country . Paul Prudhomme  isn't Cajun , the marketers think they can put paprika on something and call it Cajun. It's criminal I tell you! :cof:



A place opened near here not to many years ago called Pyroh's (pronounced pe-row), the first Cajun place anywhere in our area. I had never had Cajun food at the time and neither had the woman I was dating, so we were looking forward to giving it a try. We should have known they were more style over substance after seeing the big, fancy building. I ordered blackened chicken with fettuccini alfredo and she ordered some kind of eggplant dish. We also got alligator tail for an appetizer.

The alligator tail was okay, but a bit of a let down. I don't know what we were expecting, but it just seemed a bit bland. My chicken was dry and tasteless, and her eggplant can't be described. The eggplant came with some kind of sauce that was just not meant for human consumption. Awful. I put my plate of fettuccini in the middle of the table and we both ate off of it. So, essentially, I paid $50 for a plate of fettuccini alfredo. As big a plate as it was, not really worth it considering I could have taken her, her three kids, and myself out for a burger and a movie for that amount of money. I will say that neither of us talked to anyone that had anything good to say about that place.

Since then, I no longer date that woman, though we have remained good friends. I have been to Lousiana and had *real* Cajun food, which I liked quite a bit. Pyroh's is now a Mexican Restaurant called Three Amigo's.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, Nothin' could be finer than to be in Carolina!!  
We have the mountains in the West, the ocean in the East and me in the middle   Actually I'm more to the east, but still, LOL!!  
I drove to Savannah a couple of times last year, took me 4 hours from my house.
When I lived in Illinois, everytime someone asked me where I was from and I told them they would say how beautiful it is.  Well, there was this one man, OMG!!  I was an Apprentice Optician and I was helping this man so much.  We were getting along, laughing, talking.  Finally he asked where I was from and I told him.  He told me, "Oh God, I hate North Carolina.  It's filled with ignorant hillbillies.  I had to drive through there to get to Florida and couldn't wait to get through.  It's horrible".  I mean he just went on and on.  I ended up going into the back and having an anxiety attack.  Not that he didn't like NC, but this is my home.  And especially you talking about the people here, that's MY family.  You know.  Hateful ass!!!  
Anyway, thank you    LOL!
And where are you?


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Pyroh's is now a Mexican Restaurant called Three Amigo's.


 :rotflmao: 
I don't know why I find that so funny, but I did, LOL!!  

I've never had cajun food either.  Man am I sheltered, LOL!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> I don't know why I find that so funny, but I did, LOL!!
> 
> I've never had cajun food either.  Man am I sheltered, LOL!!



If you ever try it, don't go to a place called Pyroh's. It shut down after about 6 weeks, but it took three years for anybody to move anything into that building. A really fancy building with "low milage" just sitting there empty, mostly because they were probably asking a lot for it, but also because of the stench of failure that boiled from that place.


----------



## UsaPride

We have a place like that here.  Really nice, fancy shmancy place.  It's beautiful and sits on a lake.  There food wasn't too good and I'm sure the prices were enormous.  I only went there once for a wedding reception.  It closed down after only being open maybe a year.  It's been an empty building for about 4 years now.  I would love to have it for my house.


----------



## Mr. P

Blackened Red snapper is GREAT!!..


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Blackened Red snapper is GREAT!!..



I think my favorite of anything Cajun is just good old Gumbo.


----------



## Mr. P

Honestly...I don't care for "True" cajun food much at all.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Blackened Red snapper is GREAT!!..



I just looked and this post put us ahead of the "What song are you listening to?" thread.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I just looked and this post put us ahead of the "What song are you listening to?" thread.


     Now what?  LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now what?  LOL!!!



Good question. Maybe we can start a "Blackened Red snapper is GREAT!!.." thread and choose another goal.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now what?  LOL!!!


Send Money..To Mr. P! that's what!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Send Money..To Mr. P! that's what!



...the check is in the mail...


----------



## UsaPride

Send money to Mr. P???  Blackened snappers?  LMAO!!!
You two are nuts!!!  
I liked this thread.  I no longer have a goal


----------



## Mr. P




----------



## Mr. P

Hey Krisy..Did you get that candy recipe to work for ya?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

We've been re-passed by the music thread.


----------



## Mr. P

Just temporary..


----------



## Mr. P

Geee...Just when I come in all my Buds, leave..Hey I showered..a few days ago!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I got yer back!


----------



## UsaPride

I'm here, I'm here!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Pump er up gang!!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm here, I'm here!!!




Me too (still).


----------



## Shattered




----------



## pennyville73

Hello Everyone!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I got yer back!


I knew I could count on ya!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


You don't look good in tin.


----------



## Shattered

That's ok.. I don't think I look very good in yellow, either...  Come to think of it, I don't think I've looked good in much of anything since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning!


----------



## Shattered

:coffee3:


----------



## Shattered




----------



## CSM

This post is kinda like the song that never ends! Oh oh, now that is going to be stuck in my head all day!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> This post is kinda like the song that never ends! Oh oh, now that is going to be stuck in my head all day!


Mine too, thanks alot!


----------



## no1tovote4

'Morning Everybody!

 :coffee3: 

If you notice, this thread has now officially passed up the Music "Who are you listening to..." thread.

And for the next ten seconds at least I will be winning!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

Remember during the game tonight every time Madden talks about how great Brett art, we have to take a drink.

 :alco: 

Take small drinks, nobody wants alcohol poisoning!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Remember during the game tonight every time Madden talks about how great Brett art, we have to take a drink.


I have to work tonight, but I'll catch up with ya when I get home!


----------



## no1tovote4

Bummer!  I am "working" right now.


----------



## UsaPride

Dammit, I need a job that has internet access!!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> This post is kinda like the song that never ends! Oh oh, now that is going to be stuck in my head all day!


Boy you know how to make a Monday Worse! Sing along....


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Boy you know how to make a Monday Worse! Sing along....




It could have been worse.  They could have mentioned Barney....


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They could have mentioned Barney....


Well, you've gone and done it now!!!


----------



## CSM

Barney singing the song that never ends....


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Barney singing the song that never ends....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey......We beat the music thread!!!


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey......We beat the music thread!!!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Barney singing the song that never ends....


Lets go for that old basic training marching cadence..."Ain't no use in lookin down, Ain't no discharge on 
the ground!"...

Do they use that any more?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey......We beat the music thread!!!


Hey Stranger!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Lets go for that old basic training marching cadence..."Ain't no use in lookin down, Ain't no discharge on
> the ground!"...
> 
> Do they use that any more?


One of my favorites goes something like "Pebbles and Bam Bam on a friday night, trying to get to Heaven on a paper kite.  Lightening struck, BAM, down they fell, Instead of going to Heaven the went straight to hell....."
Hubby used to teach me these, LOL!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Lets go for that old basic training marching cadence..."Ain't no use in lookin down, Ain't no discharge on
> the ground!"...
> 
> Do they use that any more?


 Oh yeah, but a lot of the cadences have been changed due to the new politically correct Army....


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, but a lot of the cadences have been changed due to the new politically correct Army....


CRAP!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, but a lot of the cadences have been changed due to the new politically correct Army....


He did tell me that females were pissed about the "Pebbles and Bam-Bam" cadence, LOL!  Crazy, crazy!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey Stranger!!!!


Hey...Don't feel good!
Need drugs!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey...Don't feel good!
> Need drugs!


I'm sorry!  Your back bothering you again?


----------



## no1tovote4

Dang, during boot camp as we passed the Femmes running opposite direction inside we would say some really impolitically correct cadences while running in the mornings.  I guess we couldn't do that anymore.  Very sad.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm sorry!  Your back bothering you again?


Got sick before I left for Oklahoma.
Then the day before I drove back to CO. (12 hour drive),
my back started in on me. 
Still not over being sick.
Took like 50 pills this morning, (for back and sickness) 
, all it seemed to do is make my throat dry.
WORK SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dang, during boot camp as we passed the Femmes running opposite direction inside we would say some really impolitically correct cadences while running in the mornings.  I guess we couldn't do that anymore.  Very sad.


Since my MOS wasn't a "frontline" MOS, 
we had women in our platoon for Basic AND AIT!!!
It sucked.


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Since my MOS wasn't a "frontline" MOS,
> we had women in our platoon for Basic AND AIT!!!
> It sucked.


 Back in the "old" days, when they first starting integrating women into regular Army units (they did away with the Women's Army Corps) I was a platoon sergeant. I was blessed with a female e-6 and a female Platoon leader (2lt). They both did much to expand my cussing vocabulary. Made me blush more than once!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> my back started in on me.
> Still not over being sick.


I'm sorry sweets!!  I hope you get to feeling better soon!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CSM said:
			
		

> Back in the "old" days, when they first starting integrating women into regular Army units (they did away with the Women's Army Corps) I was a platoon sergeant. I was blessed with a female e-6 and a female Platoon leader (2lt). They both did much to expand my cussing vocabulary. Made me blush more than once!


I missed all the good ole days in the Army, or so Im told.
Hell anymore, you dont even have to salute the flag if its against 
your religion. Everything is turning into a NEW ARMY.
I wasnt too happy bout that. Bring back wall to wall counseling


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm sorry sweets!!  I hope you get to feeling better soon!!!


Thanks! 
I'LL NEED MORE DRUGS FOR THAT!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I'LL NEED MORE DRUGS FOR THAT!!!


Wished I could help!  But hey, I'll say a Prayer for ya, it's the best I can do!


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I missed all the good ole days in the Army, or so Im told.
> Hell anymore, you dont even have to salute the flag if its against
> your religion. Everything is turning into a NEW ARMY.
> I wasnt too happy bout that. Bring back wall to wall counseling



There are no such thing as good old days in the Army. They just seem that way. Today's US soldier is smarter and in better shape than the old soldiers like me were. At least it seems that way to me. Us old soldiers were craftier and better at field craft though.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hell anymore, you dont even have to salute the flag if its against your religion.



Please tell me you aren't serious. If you are, it's the first I've heard of it and it sucks.


----------



## CSM

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Please tell me you aren't serious. If you are, it's the first I've heard of it and it sucks.


 I haven't heard that either...I'll check it out though.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Please tell me you aren't serious. If you are, it's the first I've heard of it and it sucks.


I'm for real.
We had a girl who was Muslim in my platoon who could wear her 
head dress thingy and she NEVER had to salute the flag.
At least one Drill would yell at her for it at PT everyday.
They couldn't do a thing about it.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm for real.
> We had a girl who was Muslim in my platoon who could wear her
> head dress thingy and she NEVER had to salute the flag.
> At least one Drill would yell at her for it at PT everyday.
> They couldn't do a thing about it.



There is nothing in the Muslim religion against saluting the flag.  This woman was just being contrary in order to be contrary.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> There is nothing in the Muslim religion against saluting the flag.  This woman was just being contrary in order to be contrary.


I know nothing of her religion. She was forced to bring in JAG and they said
"you can't make her salute the flag." That was that, pissed alot of people off.


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I know nothing of her religion. She was forced to bring in JAG and they said
> "you can't make her salute the flag." That was that, pissed alot of people off.


 I am willing to bet she didn't last long in the military.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I know nothing of her religion. She was forced to bring in JAG and they said
> "you can't make her salute the flag." That was that, pissed alot of people off.




This had to be a drag on morale.  Here's hoping they gave her a crappy job.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm for real.
> We had a girl who was Muslim in my platoon who could wear her
> head dress thingy and she NEVER had to salute the flag.
> At least one Drill would yell at her for it at PT everyday.
> They couldn't do a thing about it.



That sucks. When someone is wearing that uniform they have no religion and they have no race. If someone is Catholic and can't eat meat on Friday, that's one thing, but not saluting the flag while you're in uniform is entirely another.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> This had to be a drag on morale.  Here's hoping they gave her a crappy job.


It really did, No one wanted anything to do with her, the drills hated her,
Hell they hated anyone seen with her. I bet she was in for the college money.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> There is nothing in the Muslim religion against saluting the flag.  This woman was just being contrary in order to be contrary.



It's probably "evolved" into that. Some basketball player stands with his back to the flag during the national anthem and sites religious beliefs as his reason. Somebody decides it's legitimate, so it eventually becomes a religous belief. Kind of like the way "seperation of church and state" has been twisted into something it was never meant to be.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> It's probably "evolved" into that. Some basketball player stands with his back to the flag during the national anthem and sites religious beliefs as his reason. Somebody decides it's legitimate, so it eventually becomes a religous belief. Kind of like the way "seperation of church and state" has been twisted into something it was never meant to be.


I think they say it's because they can't worship another god, and 
by saluting the flag (a symbol of a country founded by religion) that they would 
be doing just that. Like I said...Not sure about the rules, and how they apply.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think they say it's because they can't worship another god, and
> by saluting the flag (a symbol of a country founded by religion) that they would
> be doing just that.




The Jehovah's Witnesses say that one, but they aren't allowed to serve per their religion as that too is worshipping something larger than yourself other than God.  (No gifts on Christmas either.    )

Muslims however can salute the flag and many do, and many serve honorably as well.  

When Mahmoud Abdul Rauf did that he was doing it as a protest against how the country "abused" the black folk, not because of religious reasons.

I hope she got an MOS like, toilet-cleaner first class or something.  By all the little gods, why serve if you can't believe in the symbolism of the country?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The Jehovah's Witnesses say that one, but they aren't allowed to serve per their religion as that too is worshipping something larger than yourself other than God.  (No gifts on Christmas either.    )
> 
> Muslims however can salute the flag and many do, and many serve honorably as well.
> 
> When Mahmoud Abdul Rauf did that he was doing it as a protest against how the country "abused" the black folk, not because of religious reasons.
> 
> I hope she got an MOS like, toilet-cleaner first class or something.  By all the little gods, why serve if you can't believe in the symbolism of the country?


Like I said...I think she was in it for the college money.


----------



## UsaPride

:usa:


----------



## Mr. P

Just for thread count...Shame on me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Guilty!!!


----------



## manu1959

2598


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> 2598




I think now would be a good time to have that drink.  :funnyface


----------



## manu1959

3000


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> 3000




Chug-a-lig.


----------



## manu1959

you are getting more interesting buy the gulp......  

how was your thanks giving?


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you are getting more interesting buy the gulp......



Thanks, I do have that effect on people ya know. 



> how was your thanks giving?



It was in October.


----------



## manu1959

what you canucks don't celebrate the Americans discovery of the new world and the beginning of the extermination of the indigenous peoples of north America.

what is october date fredom from the french?.....sort of?  or extermination of the eskimos


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what you canucks don't celebrate the Americans discover of the new world and the beginning of the extermination of the indigenous peoples of north America



We did the same thing here in October.


----------



## sitarro

Damn  it was 81 degrees here today . I hate sweating in November .


----------



## Said1

sitarro said:
			
		

> Damn  it was 81 degrees here today . I hate sweating in November .




 :whip3:    :2guns:


----------



## manu1959

sitarro said:
			
		

> Damn  it was 81 degrees here today . I hate sweating in November .



so cal huh? :2guns:


----------



## Said1

No winner yet?


----------



## dilloduck

already got the prize--you can stop posting here now


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> already got the prize--you can stop posting here now




Oakily-Doakily discduck.


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oakily-Doakily discduck.


didn't want you to waste your time :coffee3:


----------



## no1tovote4

Morning all.


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> didn't want you to waste your time :coffee3:




Why, is there something else I should be doing?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Morning all.


Hell



o


----------



## no1tovote4

Getting close to 800 posts for me!


----------



## CSM

Obviously no one won yet.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>


 Nope twarnt you neither


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Nope twarnt you neither




What?!    I haven't won yet?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:alco:


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :alco:


 Drinking wont help...so far, you are still a loser (at least in this thread; as we all are)


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Drinking wont help...so far, you are still a loser (at least in this thread; as we all are)




Gasp!    I'm Telllllllllllllling!  Mommmmmmm!  He called me a loser!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Gasp!    I'm Telllllllllllllling!  Mommmmmmm!  He called me a loser!



Your Mom is the one that told me to say that!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CSM said:
			
		

> Drinking wont help...so far, you are still a loser (at least in this thread; as we all are)


No but it stops the pain (for a while)!


----------



## UsaPride

:cof:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


*WAKE UP!!!!*


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3: 

wha?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> *WAKE UP!!!!*


zzzzzzzzz
Wha.....
mommy I don't want to go to school..
zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## UsaPride

Today's not monday, why are yall so sleep?  LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Today's not monday, why are yall so sleep?  LOL!!


Flexaril!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Flexaril!!!!!


I thought that was a lotion you put on sore muscles, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I thought that was a lotion you put on sore muscles, LOL!!


Pill for sore muscles!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Today's not monday, why are yall so sleep?  LOL!!




That youngest child of mine refused to sleep last night.....


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That youngest child of mine refused to sleep last night.....


Say no more, LOL!  I have 2 three year olds, I totally get it!
Speaking of kids.  Anyone ever heard of a little boy being fasinated with being naked from the waist down ALL THE TIME????  This is really bugging the hell out of me.  And he keeps pulling on his little wanker "to make it bigger".  UGGH!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Say no more, LOL!  I have 2 three year olds, I totally get it!
> Speaking of kids.  Anyone ever heard of a little boy being fasinated with being naked from the waist down ALL THE TIME????  This is really bugging the hell out of me.  And he keeps pulling on his little wanker "to make it bigger".  UGGH!!!!




LOL.  My oldest daughter was about 4 when she finally learned "shame" and wanted to wear clothes all the time.

 :wank: 
Now the pulling on it to make it bigger thing.  You have to tell him that that is something you only do when alone in your bedroom or in the bathroom.  Stress the alone part.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> he keeps pulling on his little wanker "to make it bigger".  UGGH!!!!



like father like son......................i'll get me coat


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Now the pulling on it to make it bigger thing.  You have to tell him that that is something you only do when alone in your bedroom or in the bathroom.  Stress the alone part.


That's what I keep telling him.  If he wants to touch it, do it in his room because no one else wants to see it!  How does a 3 year old come up with such things???


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i'll get me coat


:rotflmao:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's what I keep telling him.  If he wants to touch it, do it in his room because no one else wants to see it!  How does a 3 year old come up with such things???



Cable.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Cable.


LMAO!!  He does not!  LOL!  
I do think he's turning into a little pervert though.  This morning I caught him looking down my shirt.  I told him not to look at mommies boppies (I don't know why we call them that), but he said "please mommy".  I told him no, look at his own.  He said he didn't have some like that.      What do I do with this kid????


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I do think he's turning into a little pervert though.  This morning I caught him looking down my shirt.  I told him not to look at mommies boppies (I don't know why we call them that), but he said "please mommy".  I told him no, look at his own.  He said he didn't have some like that.      What do I do with this kid????


Just let him grow..and don't make a big deal of it...at least not with him around.
He's 3...geeeezzz, he's A baby.:chillpill


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I still pull my wang...
Just not to make it get bigger!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I still pull my wang...
> Just not to make it get bigger!




ok......... why then?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok......... why then?


cause it makes me feel all funny inside!!!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I still pull my wang...
> Just not to make it get bigger!


pervert!!!!!!
 :rotflmao: 

The Army did a study years ago....
They found that 80% admitted to masturbating "Pulling" it, and the other 20% were lying!

Smile GUYS!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> pervert!!!!!!
> :rotflmao:
> 
> The Army did a study years ago....
> They found that 80% admitted to masturbating "Pulling" it, and the other 20% were lying!
> 
> Smile GUYS!!!!!


Ah Hell that's all guys, not just Army.
Plus I'm married so my "sack" time is limited now.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ah Hell that's all guys, not just Army.
> Plus I'm married so my "sack" time is limited now.


 :duh3:


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ah Hell that's all guys, not just Army.
> Plus I'm married so my "sack" time is limited now.



my wife puts out better than a gumball machine....


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> cause it makes me feel all funny inside!!!



when i was a little kid....all us boys used to climb these 50' flag poles...made us feel all funny inside.... :wank:


----------



## Mr. P

add this...women do it too!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Plus I'm married so my "sack" time is limited now.



 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
No...it's over! You just don't know it yet!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> No...it's over! You just don't know it yet!


**Sigh**


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:


----------



## dmp

C'mon ppl...SOMEBODY win.


----------



## janeeng

-=d=- said:
			
		

> C'mon ppl...SOMEBODY win.



Feeling as crappy as I do tonight, maybe I will just have to WIN this! a simple solution! 
 :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I still pull my wang...
> Just not to make it get bigger!


    I'll know better next time than to start talking about anything like this, LOL!!   
You three are crazy, LOL!


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

:bat:  :bat:  :bat: 

Not quite!!!!!!!


----------



## CSM

Ah another chance to win the big lottery!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning!


----------



## Shattered

:fifty:


----------



## UsaPride

Morning!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey


 Shhhh...he's here!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

How are you feeling this morning, Joker?  Better, I hope!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How are you feeling this morning, Joker?  Better, I hope!!


A little. 
Still kinda sore!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

My word of the day is
*defenestration*
look it up!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> My word of the day is
> *defenestration*
> look it up!


LMAO!!  I looked it up, and I'm sure I'll use it a few times today!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Me too!!!
 :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Me too!!!


    You nut!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Me???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Me???


Well, it took ya long enough!   : 

Damn I'm bored today, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Me too.
I need one more rep point to move up.


----------



## UsaPride

I have to spread the love.   :

I need 7 more to get to 830


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Me too.
> I need one more rep point to move up.



I have to spread it around more, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Me too.
> I need one more rep point to move up.



 rep whore


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> rep whore


Jealous?  LOL!  

I tried to rep you for that but apparently I've been too generous today.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Jealous?  LOL!
> 
> I tried to rep you for that but apparently I've been too generous today.


I got him


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I got him


You didn't get me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

YA I did.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> YA I did.


----------



## manu1959

i would like to get ya but i need to spread the love


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Huh...
My rep points moved up but I didn't get another sqaure on my thingy dingy


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Huh...
> My rep points moved up but I didn't get another sqaure on my thingy dingy



pull on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'll get me coat


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i would like to get ya but i need to spread the love


Better get your coat, LOL!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pull on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'll get me coat


LMAO!!!!  We posted at the same time, LOL!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Huh...
> My rep points moved up but I didn't get another sqaure on my thingy dingy


You haven't moved up another saying yet, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, I have 831 points.  My brothers birthday is 8/31.  Pretty cool, LOL!
Does anyone else look at numbers like that?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You haven't moved up another saying yet, LOL!!


HUH?????
What do you mean (saying)???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What do you mean (saying)???


Manu 'has a great reputation'
Joker 'is well respected around here'
and I am 'a beacon of light and wisdom'  
I don't know how many points you have to have before your saying goes up, but I'm sure it's more than 100.  I think the boxes have something to do with the sayings, I don't know.  Ask somebody else, I'm clueless, LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Manu 'has a great reputation'
> Joker 'is well respected around here'
> and I am 'a beacon of light and wisdom'
> I don't know how many points you have to have before your saying goes up, but I'm sure it's more than 100.  I think the boxes have something to do with the sayings, I don't know.  Ask somebody else, I'm clueless, LOL!!



huh? where did you find this info?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Manu 'has a great reputation'
> Joker 'is well respected around here'
> and I am 'a beacon of light and wisdom'
> I don't know how many points you have to have before your saying goes up, but I'm sure it's more than 100.  I think the boxes have something to do with the sayings, I don't know.  Ask somebody else, I'm clueless, LOL!!


Ahhh Got it.
I was just saying that usually when my rep points go up, I get another box.
Didn't happen this time. I have like 600 rep points. I've also noticed that I 
have to spread more points than usual to give USA some points.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> huh? where did you find this info?


Go to members list.
click reputation, and it will sort by rep.
hold cursor over squares and a saying will come up 
such as "Joker is just really nice"


----------



## UsaPride

Or, just hold your curser over the squares on the post and it will tell you too.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Go to members list.
> click reputation, and it will sort by rep.
> hold cursor over squares and a syaing will come up
> such as "Joker is just really nice"



ahhh got it thanks.......i like the last dude "sucks off goats" LOL


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Or, just hold your curser over the squares on the post and it will tell you too.


I know it's easier, I was just trying to show how to sort by category.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I know it's easier, I was just trying to show how to sort by category.


You were trying to be complicated so you could sound all smart!   :


----------



## manu1959

you two should get a room and get it over with


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you two should get a room and get it over with


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



nice eyes


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nice eyes


That's not the first time you've said that to me!


----------



## KarlMarx

(music)

This is the thread that never ends.
It goes on and on my friends.
Someone started this thread not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue posting forever just because.....


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You were trying to be complicated so you could sound all smart!   :


Nuh uh!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nuh uh!


Uh huh!   :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Uh huh!   :


Nuh uh, 
no uh huh backs....


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nuh uh,
> no uh huh backs....


   :funnyface


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's not the first time you've said that to me!



wasn't looking at your eyes when i said it

:rotflmao: 



i know...............................i"ll get me coat


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> wasn't looking at your eyes when i said it


What the hell else would you be looking at?  LOL!!!


> i know...............................i"ll get me coat


LMAO!!!!  You tickle me!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What the hell else would you be looking at?  LOL!!!
> 
> LMAO!!!!  You tickle me!!




quick act natural someone is coming


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



pretending to be a demo....good disguise


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pretending to be a demo....good disguise


LMAO!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!


Nuh uh


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nuh uh


Uh huh!


----------



## manu1959

i would really like to rep you two for this witty rap....but the pop up says i have to spread the love.....who is worthy? :cof:


----------



## dmp

For the record, this thread SOO OWNES the 'what are you listening to' thread. 

This thread, cuz it's so popular, should get an Admin Award.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> For the record, this thread SOO OWNES the 'what are you listening to' thread.
> 
> This thread, cuz it's so popular, should get an Admin Award.


What's that????
A mod of the month award to =d=....
I agree!!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> who is worthy?


It's hard to say since it can't be Joker or I, LOL!!
Teasing!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's hard to say since it can't be Joker or I, LOL!!
> Teasing!


What in chewbaca's name are you talking about????
I'm worthy!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What in chewbaca's name are you talking about????
> I'm worthy!!!!!


But he has to spread the love before he can hit us again!  Pay attention!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But he has to spread the love before he can hit us again!  Pay attention!!


I'm broke.....
I can't afford to pay attention untill Friday!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm broke.....
> I can't afford to pay attention untill Friday!


LOL!!!  Crazy!
Damn, is Friday soon?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Crazy!
> Damn, is Friday soon?


Not soon enough!


----------



## UsaPride

Nah, I gotta work Fri and Sat.  Give me my two days to relax, no rushing!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nah, I gotta work Fri and Sat.  Give me my two days to relax, no rushing!!!


When's happy hour???


----------



## manu1959

i have decided that everyday is friday and it is always 5 pm makes life tollerable


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i have decided that everyday is friday and it is always 5 pm makes life tollerable


What's your poison?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> When's happy hour???


It's 5pm somewhere, Joker..NOW!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's 5pm somewhere, Joker..NOW!


got 30 minutes here till 5.
Don't think me boss would like it if I busted out Mr Beam right now.


----------



## UsaPride

It's 6:30 here.  Time for PJ's!    That's my happy hour!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's 6:30 here.  Time for PJ's!    That's my happy hour!  LOL!


PJ's as in Pajamas???


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What's your poison?



gin, bombay

red wine, chianti

beer, boddingtons

single match scotch, preferably Oban

port, preferably grahams 66


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> PJ's as in Pajamas???


I sleep in the nude....
Makes whatever time I get morning wood, happy hour!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> gin, bombay
> 
> red wine, chianti
> 
> beer, boddingtons
> 
> single match scotch, preferably Oban
> 
> port, preferably grahams 66


Classy som bitch aint cha?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's 6:30 here.  Time for PJ's!    That's my happy hour!  LOL!




takes a sec........closes eyes......visualizes usa pride in pjs....



wife sneaks up behind me and smackes me in the head


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I sleep in the nude....


The KIDS in pj's, LOL!!!   It means it's almost bedtime  


> Makes whatever time I get morning wood, happy hour!!!


GOOBER!!  LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> takes a sec........closes eyes......visualizes usa pride in pjs....


Nothing to exciting, I'm sure, LOL!!


> wife sneaks up behind me and smackes me in the head


:rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Classy som bitch aint cha?



classy could be a word to describe me if you put not before it


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nothing to exciting, I'm sure, LOL!!
> 
> :rotflmao:



the flesh tone version of your avatar is pretty hot :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> classy could be a word to describe me if you put not before it


You drink wine....
To classy for me!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You drink wine....
> To classy for me!



box wine and screw top?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the flesh tone version of your avatar is pretty hot :


That's what my PJ's look like, a vine, LOL!! :


----------



## Mr. P

USA is a Southern girl an most all em er HOT!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's what my PJ's look like, a vine, LOL!! :



boing!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> USA is a Southern girl an most all em er HOT!


:rotflmao:   Mr. P, you're crazy!!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> boing!


 :


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> USA is a Southern girl an most all em er HOT!



"most" being the key word in that observation...cuz i seen me some beauts.... i saw this butter face once that make a train take a dirt road and knock a  buzzard off a shit wagon at a 1000 yards


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :



: 

smoke?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> "most" being the key word in that observation...cuz i seen me some beauts.... i saw this butter face once that make a train take a dirt road and knock a  buzzard off a shit wagon at a 1000 yards


  LMAO!!!!
He said "MOST ALL"!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> box wine and screw top?


Just don't drink wine....
not even outta box, thems my rich fancy, shmancy kinfolk up North.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> "most" being the key word in that observation...cuz i seen me some beauts.... i saw this butter face once that make a train take a dirt road and knock a  buzzard off a shit wagon at a 1000 yards


Did she have summer teeth???


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> smoke?


Why?  Still thinking of me in PJ's?  LOL!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Why?  Still thinking of me in PJ's?  LOL!!!



nah im done...don't take more n three minutes


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Did she have summer teeth???



nah she was a gummer


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Just don't drink wine....
> not even outta box, thems my rich fancy, shmancy kinfolk up North.



lots a wine out in california   ....my family is all southerners tennesse plantation stock


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah im done...don't take more n three minutes


LMAO!!!  You are crazy!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Why?  Still thinking of me in PJ's?  LOL!!!


 :shocked:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah she was a gummer


    LOL!!  That's bad!  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:


That scary??   LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  You are crazy!!!



here is an old joke for ya....

you know where your PJs would look good?






i a crumpled pile in the corner of my bedroom! :fifty:


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!!  Well aren't you the smooth talking Romeo?!  LOL!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Well aren't you the smooth talking Romeo?!  LOL!!!



uhhhhhhhhh   ......................... no.


----------



## UsaPride

Sarcasm!   :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Good night.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sarcasm!   :



ya think?

btw: just heard that the iracky terrorist made hostages kill themselves....bright group....her is a gun shoot yourself.....uh ok give me the gun... :firing:


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good night.



ding  ltr dude


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ding  ltr dude


(in my best Fez voice) I said Good night


----------



## Mr. P

Later Joker...


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good night.


Good Night, sweet stuff!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ya think?


Alright, Sparky!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Alright, Sparky!



still can't rep ya though


----------



## UsaPride

You haven't spread that love yet??


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You haven't spread that love yet??


I practice "safe" lovin, so I have a problem given the rep points too.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You haven't spread that love yet??



i been spreadin my love butter but still can't give none to you hon


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I practice "safe" lovin, so I have a problem given the rep points too.


I see, so no one complains when I'm spreading the love, but when the shoes on the other foot, now it's practicing "safe" love.  Mmm hmm, gotcha


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i been spreadin my love butter but still can't give none to you hon


ROTFL!!!  I can't even begin to explain why I thought this was funny, LOL!!  
It must be bedtime, LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> ROTFL!!!  I can't even begin to explain why I thought this was funny, LOL!!
> It must be bedtime, LOL!



nite nite...


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nite nite...


LOL!!  Going to bed so soon?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Going to bed so soon?



nah ..... cold shower .... back now .... how is life in norf karlina


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah ..... cold shower .... back now .... how is life in norf karlina


LOL!!  Nut!
Life is wun-der-fell!   You never did tell me where you're at!
Nevermind, I see it, LOL!!  How's Caleeforn-i-a?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Nut!
> Life is wun-der-fell!   You never did tell me where you're at!
> Nevermind, I see it, LOL!!  How's Caleeforn-i-a?



lafayette cal i forn i a just east of san fran cisco


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> lafayette cal i forn i a just east of san fran cisco


Lafayette?  This town was Lafayette until they changed it to Fayetteville.  
There's a Lafayette or Fayetteville in just about every state, isn't there?!  LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Lafayette?  This town was Lafayette until they changed it to Fayetteville.
> There's a Lafayette or Fayetteville in just about every state, isn't there?!  LOL!



it would seem so....dem two must of spread a lot of love butter in their day...anyway time to leave that place i call work and go home to my trouble and strife and the two dust bin lids...see ya tomorrow


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  Night sweets!!


----------



## CSM

It's morning time!!! Time to enter the lottery!!


----------



## UsaPride

Morning, sug!


----------



## CSM

On my morning coffee hunt...must have coffee!


----------



## UsaPride

I might even have to drink me some today.  I'm tooooooo sleepy!!


----------



## dilloduck

Had mine already-----I'm ready to go!


----------



## Shattered

Mug 1 of 3.  Almost mobile...  Cranberry cream flavored today.  Mmmm.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Had mine already-----I'm ready to go!


 you old guys get up waaay too early in the morning


----------



## Mr. P

Heres a few bits USA...I'm looking now for anything on the dock.
I'm feel sure slaves were sold at the Market, but I haven't found anything  on how they got there, yet.




> In Chesnutt's day, as in our own, the Market House was the "central feature" of Fayetteville ... Chesnutt never refers to the Market House as a place where slaves were sold ...





> In memory and honor of those indomitable people who were stripped of their dignity when sold as slaves at this place.  Their courage in that time is a proud heritage of all times.  They endured the past so the future could be won for freedom and justice.  Their suffering and shame afforded the opportunity for future generations to be responsible citizens, free to live, work, and worship in the pursuit of the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity. City Council of Fayetteville, 1989



http://www.robl.w1.com/Pix/I-910735.htm
http://faculty.uncfsu.edu/jyoung/chesnuttmarketphotos.htm
http://faculty.uncfsu.edu/jyoung/chesnuttindex.htm


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> http://www.robl.w1.com/Pix/I-910735.htm
> http://faculty.uncfsu.edu/jyoung/chesnuttmarketphotos.htm
> http://faculty.uncfsu.edu/jyoung/chesnuttindex.htm


Thank you sweets!!  I seen the first link, that was the only one I could find that mentioned slaves.  
The 2nd one is on a plaque in the damn Market House, LOL, you'd think I'd read that, I was there last year Protesting war protestors, LOL!!  They had yellow tape going down the center all the way through the MH, with us on one side and them on the other, it was great, LOL!!  Since the MH is in the middle of an intersection, there's a circle all the way around it, 2 lanes going in the same direction, so cars and motorcycles would just go around in circles and start blowing their horns and cheering when they got to our side, so cool 
Wonder why in all the flippin' sites I found about the Market House and the several time lines of our town that mentioned the MH being where produce was sold, why none mentioned the slaves?!  My husband thinks it's because they're trying to save face, but most of those sites mentioned Fayetteville being the hot spot to buy slaves.  Who knows.
Let me say, My family NEVER owned slaves!!  They picked cotton themselves!!!


----------



## Said1

CSM said:
			
		

> you old guys get up waaay too early in the morning




No kidding.


----------



## UsaPride

Well I actually drank a mug of coffee (equalling 2 cups) drowned in sugar and milk.  Mercy, my hearts beating out of my chest, back to Pepsi for me, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

I agree with your Husband. From all I've seen it appears that there is an effort to deny a piece of history. Can't do it though..I found a tax record from 1800s that listed the amount
of slaves people owned in the county and in what is now Fayetteville.

I don't doubt the river was used to bring slaves to Fay. but now I'm not sure about the dock.
It makes sense it would have been used to unload, being so close to the market, but I find it hard to believe that the local Gov. would not have preserved it either.


----------



## Shattered

Tsktsk.  That's not how you do it at all.    You take one very large (3ish cups) travel mug, add 3 Splenda packets, and 2tbsp of half & half, and fill said mug with something flavored.  (Cranberry Cream, and Vanilla Nut are the *best*)

You're probably on a sugar high.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Tsktsk.  That's not how you do it at all.    You take one very large (3ish cups) travel mug, add 3 Splenda packets, and 2tbsp of half & half, and fill said mug with something flavored.  (Cranberry Cream, and Vanilla Nut are the *best*)
> 
> You're probably on a sugar high.




*sigh* rookie.


----------



## Shattered

Rookie??

S'plain yourself, woman!


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Rookie??
> 
> S'plain yourself, woman!




No you, Pride.


----------



## Shattered

Oh.  Ok.    You quoted me..

I'm good now..  I have about 3 travel mugs of coffee per day - those USED to be cappuccinos.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh.  Ok.    You quoted me..
> 
> I'm good now..  I have about 3 travel mugs of coffee per day - those USED to be cappuccinos.




I have three big ones a day too. For some reason the cups get bigger when I try to cut back! The next thing you know, I'll be using one of those giant soup bowls shaped like a mug "see, I'm down to one a day"


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I found a tax record from 1800s that listed the amount
> of slaves people owned in the county and in what is now Fayetteville.


We have a teeny tiny museum here called "Museum of the Cape Fear" (Fayetteville before it was named Fayetteville, or Lafayette).  In it it has ads and receipts for selling and purchasing slaves here in Fayetteville.  We toured it recently and reading that stuff just amazed (and saddened) me.  So, I know they did have slaves here.  The big controversary around here though, is did they sell them at the MH.  I don't know why it's made into a big thing, other than the MH is now a landmark.  Although it should be a landmark anyway.  During the Civil War, when Sherman and his troops came through Fayetteville, they burned down the whole town, sparing the Market House because Sherman thought it was beautiful.



> I don't doubt the river was used to bring slaves to Fay. but now I'm not sure about the dock.
> It makes sense it would have been used to unload, being so close to the market, but I find it hard to believe that the local Gov. would not have preserved it either.


While my husband and I were talking about this last night, I showed him the boat and dock pic and he was amazed.  I know the boat is there, you can see it when you cross a bridge there.  I was asking mom about the dock and she remembers that.  She thinks that with all the floods from the Cape Fear it destoyed the dock.
The boat is metal or tin (I don't know) but would that have been used to transport slaves?


----------



## Mr. P

Doesn't anybody drink regular ole coffee anymore?


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> I have three big ones a day too. For some reason the cups get bigger when I try to cut back! The next thing you know, I'll be using one of those giant soup bowls shaped like a mug "see, I'm down to one a day"



Uh oh..  My travel mug fill one of those soup mugs..  No wonder I only get 3 cups of coffee out of 1 pot..


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> No you, Pride.


I am a rookie, LOL!!  I don't drink coffee but every so often, usually in a plate of sugar with a biscuit.  Mmmmm!!  LOL!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Doesn't anybody drink regular ole coffee anymore?


 That would be me


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Doesn't anybody drink regular ole coffee anymore?



Get with the program - old, flavorless crap is out.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> That would be me


Yea!!! the good stuff..strained through a
OD green wool boot sock! Yea...Good coffee!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea!!! the good stuff..strained through a
> OD green wool boot sock! Yea...Good coffee!


 Heck yeah! Now that will wake you up in the morning.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> strained through a OD green wool boot sock!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


 Well, most of the time, it's a CLEAN sock!


----------



## Shattered

...and to think people let him in a kitchen..  Sheesh!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Heck yeah! Now that will wake you up in the morning.


Heck yea! I see Shattered never had any good Army coffee...cuz it's anything but flavorless!!
Hell, I swear I saw it walk out of a cup once!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> hey



Morning, Sunshine.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Well, most of the time, it's a CLEAN sock!


Oh, well that makes it better.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> hey


Morning, sweet stuff!!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Regular joe is fine by me, too...although I do liuke to get a good dark roast and grind it myself....

A friend from Cornell gave me a bag of beans from a local NY coffee grower (hard to believe)...called "Leftist."  It is good coffee, I am just hoping it is not poisonous.....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning, Sunshine.


Wassup hippy!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning, sweet stuff!!


Last night was great!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Heck yea! I see Shattered never had any good Army coffee...cuz it's anything but flavorless!!
> Hell, I swear I saw it walk out of a cup once!



That would probably be the case and a half of beer you had BEFORE the coffee..


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Wassup hippy!



Hippy??!  I got your hippy....


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Last night was great!!!


I thought so too!


----------



## CSM

To me there is nothing worse than a cold or lukewarm cup of weak coffee...it's like drinking dishwater.

I have lots of fond memories of drinking a strong cup of coffee early in the morning out in the field...you could smell it all over the perimeter, too.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hippy??!  I got your hippy....


is it cranberry flavored???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CSM said:
			
		

> To me there is nothing worse than a cold or lukewarm cup of weak coffee...it's like drinking dishwater.
> 
> I have lots of fond memories of drinking a strong cup of coffee early in the morning out in the field...you could smell it all over the perimeter, too.


I worked with some com guys who would take the finished coffee and pour it back
where the water goes to run it through again.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> is it cranberry flavored???


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Regular joe is fine by me, too...although I do liuke to get a good dark roast and grind it myself....
> 
> A friend from Cornell gave me a bag of beans from a local NY coffee grower (hard to believe)...called "Leftist."  It is good coffee, I am just hoping it is not poisonous.....



I've wanted to do that too..I asked a few friends about it and they said..here, take my grinder, it's a pain in the ass and really not worth it.


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I worked with some com guys who would take the finished coffee and pour it back
> where the water goes to run it through again.


 yeah sometimes you have to do that to get just the right texture.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CSM said:
			
		

> yeah sometimes you have to do that to get just the right texture.


Dirt???? Why don't you just eat dry coffee???


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Dirt???? Why don't you just eat dry coffee???


 Silly, you can't just eat dry coffee. Why would you eat dry coffee when a pound of dry coffee can only be shared between a couple of people? Now you take and boil the hell out of that pound of coffee until the grounds turn white and you can get coffee to an entire battalion for a month!


----------



## Shattered

My goodness..

I go worky now.  Ta-ta...


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I've wanted to do that too..I asked a few friends about it and they said..here, take my grinder, it's a pain in the ass and really not worth it.



It can be a pain, if you do it every day, but if you only do it occassionally, it is alright.  Most "cheap" grinders don't get the right texture for the grounds....you have to make sure you don't get it too fine, unless you are going for an espresso......which ain't bad, either, as long as you don's start with the "half, de caf, latte, milk 2% hold the spooz" talk......


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3: 

Morning all.  Just finishing the first cup o' joe and not yet really alive....


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :coffee3:
> 
> Morning all.  Just finishing the first cup o' joe and not yet really alive....


 Funny you should mention that...


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Morning all.


Morning sugar plum!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning sugar plum!




Makes me all squiggly inside when a southern gal calls me that!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Makes me all squiggly inside when a southern gal calls me that!


LMAO!!!  Do you get called that often by southern gals?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Do you get called that often by southern gals?




Nuh!  I don't get much chance to talk with y'all all that often!  For some reason the wife gets upset when I get all squiggly inside talking with other women.

 :whip3: 

 :teeth:


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nuh!  I don't get much chance to talk with y'all all that often!  For some reason the wife gets upset when I get all squiggly inside talking with other women.
> 
> :whip3:
> 
> :teeth:


 Squiggly???? Dont they have a pill for that?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> For some reason the wife gets upset when I get all squiggly inside talking with other women.


LOL!!  I can understand that.  I wouldn't want my husband getting all squiggly inside talking with other women.  Although them flirting with him I don't mind, it just means I made a good choice, lol, as long as he doesn't flirt back, much!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Squiggly???? Dont they have a pill for that?




Not yet.  Donate to the cooties relief fund, they are still looking for a cure!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> they are still looking for a cure!


There is no cure.  Get used to it!   :


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not yet.  Donate to the cooties relief fund, they are still looking for a cure!


I understand wedding cake goes a long way in relieving the symptoms of cooties infestation.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I understand wedding cake goes a long way in relieving the symptoms of cooties infestation.




It does, it is only a preventative measure though.  Sometimes infestation is marriage-resistant.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It does, it is only a preventative measure though.  Sometimes infestation is marriage-resistant.


 true enough...I guess cooties are like cockroaches and will be around even after the big nuclear holocaust that will end civilization as we know it.


----------



## UsaPride

Yall throw around that word "cooties" like it's a bad thing.  Admit it guys, you love the cooties!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yall throw around that word "cooties" like it's a bad thing.  Admit it guys, you love the cooties!


 Cooties grow on you; kinda like a wart you miss them when they are gone.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yall throw around that word "cooties" like it's a bad thing.  Admit it guys, you love the cooties!




Especially when they are crawling around in the bed with us....


(oh, I am a bad, baaad, boy!)
 :spank3:


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Cooties grow on you; kinda like a wart you miss them when they are gone.


Wart: codeword for men!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Especially when they are crawling around in the bed with us....


    LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Wart: codeword for men!



I think men are more like a hemmoroid - can't seem to rid of them!


----------



## UsaPride

*My friends back!!  *  


			
				janeeng said:
			
		

> I think men are more like a hemmoroid - can't seem to rid of them!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> *My friends back!!  *
> LMAO!!!!




HAHAH! Yeah, I have been feeling pretty crappy the past couple days! good ol cold! nothing stinks more than not being able to taste or smell!


----------



## UsaPride

Good gracious sweets!!  I'm sorry to hear that.  We're just getting over a stomach virus that I'm hoping the kids don't get!!
How's the back doing?


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious sweets!!  I'm sorry to hear that.  We're just getting over a stomach virus that I'm hoping the kids don't get!!
> How's the back doing?


 
HURTS!!! coughing didn't help, but I sit with heating pad, so that helps.  Yuk, stomach virus stinks too!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> HURTS!!!


Damn, that sucks!  How's the knee?  I guess surgery's on hold again with you being sick.  Dang, you need a break!!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn, that sucks!  How's the knee?  I guess surgery's on hold again with you being sick.  Dang, you need a break!!!



Knee not bad, waiting till after New Year, don't want to be laid up for the Holiday!


----------



## UsaPride

Good thinking!!       Sorry it still hurts though.  Of course the cold weather can't be helping it none!!
I can't really think of anything that helped me much, but I did put a tight knee brace on it, that eased some pain.  I bought one that had a magnet in it.  It's supposed to do something but I'm to impatient to wait for results, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## no1tovote4

Dunno.


----------



## CSM

Still here...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shhhhh!  There he is!


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Shhhhh!  There he is!




Oh, that's who you were talking about.


----------



## CSM

A person of lesser character would be scared off by those last posts. Besides, can't win the lottery if you dont buy a ticket!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, there yall are!  Thought you were hiding from me!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, there yall are!  Thought you were hiding from me!




Now why would I do that?  I just hang around hopin' y'all will call me sugar plum again!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Now why would I do that?  I just hang around hopin' y'all will call me sugar plum again!



Careful or all that squiggely will end up on the floor!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Careful or all that squiggely will end up on the floor!


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I just hang around hopin' y'all will call me sugar plum again!


Damn, if only that's all it would take out here in the real world, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:chains:


----------



## no1tovote4

Hey Joker,

Where ya at about in CO?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CO SPRNGS,
Feel like shit today.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> CO SPRNGS,
> Feel like shit today.



Yah.  I felt like that yesterday.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yah.  I felt like that yesterday.


I know....
It won't go away.
Maybe I should put the bottle down for the day. 
J/K, I can't put that down!


----------



## UsaPride

:cof:


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> CO SPRNGS,
> Feel like shit today.


Me too...the whole family is sick.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

My wife and son are a bit under the weather, too...some sort of cold thing they caught in San Diego over Thanksgiving.....

I never get sick (knock on wood)

Joker, you still want to try and get together next week for a beer?


----------



## UsaPride

I hope everyone starts feeling better soon!!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> My wife and son are a bit under the weather, too...some sort of cold thing they caught in San Diego over Thanksgiving.....
> 
> I never get sick (knock on wood)
> 
> Joker, you still want to try and get together next week for a beer?



Yep some sort of cold thing here too..
It's rare that I get ill, I guess it was my time to join in the....FUN?


----------



## manu1959

afternoon all....hope yall feel better soon


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> afternoon all....


It's about time you showed up!!!


----------



## Mr. P

I bet he had to go back fer his coat.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I bet he had to go back fer his coat.




Ahhh.  He must have that same squiggly problem...


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I bet he had to go back fer his coat.


:rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

Hi ya hot lill southern gal.........

nah i had to actually work this morning and convince some dude to give me lots of money to design a housing project for him....


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> Hi ya hot lill southern gal.........
> 
> nah i had to actually work this morning and convince some dude to give me lots of money to design a housing project for him....


You had a good day then..


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> Hi ya hot lill southern gal.........


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

being sick....
stupid In-laws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You had a good day then..



yep ....and how is your day going mr. p


----------



## UsaPride

You'll get better and be all happy again.  Don't hate the in-laws


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> being sick....
> stupid In-laws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i fired my family....they were a pain in the ass...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I tried to give my wife back (so I wouldn't have in-laws) and they 
said HELL NO!


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> yep ....and how is your day going mr. p


Peachy.
*cept the feeling like crap part*


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I tried to give my wife back (so I wouldn't have in-laws) and they
> said HELL NO!



i kept my wife and kids...the rest i fired


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I tried to fire them...
They started talking about the union


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I tried to give my wife back (so I wouldn't have in-laws) and they
> said HELL NO!


  YOU CAN GIVE EM BACK?
No one told me that!! I bet there's a time window, too! JUST DAMN!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I tried to fire them...
> They started talking about the union




let em unionize...........lock em out....and they all will go else where to eat, sleep and shit....


----------



## UsaPride

Yall are mean!!   :scratch:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

They don't eat, sleep , or shit in my castle.... they rather invade it!


----------



## manu1959

hey joker finish halo yet? (it was pretty cool!) im a shootin up people in vietnam now....get some....get some............:firing: 

(great quote) "how can you shot women and children?"...."easy...you just don't lead them as much"....get some....get some.... :firing:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yall are mean!!   :scratch:



you ain't met my family.....


----------



## Mr. P

See guys..this is why God made Florida.
It's a law ya know...when ya turn 60 ya have to move there..And that keeps em out of my hair!


----------



## manu1959

anyone know the plural of yall?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey joker finish halo yet? (it was pretty cool!) im a shootin up people in vietnam now....get some....get some............:firing:
> 
> (great quote) "how can you shot women and children?"...."easy...you just don't lead them as much"....get some....get some.... :firing:


Ya I finished it in like 9 days on Legendary...
I just bought some Halo2 miniatures for my desk at work.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> See guys..this is why God made Florida.
> It's a law ya know...when ya turn 60 ya have to move there..And that keeps em out of my hair!



it is cheaper to just be rude to em...they eventually wander off


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya I finished it in like 9 days on Legendary...
> I just bought some Halo2 miniatures for my desk at work.



can't finish it on legendary....what was the higest setting on the first one called?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Statute of Limitations has run out on you Mr. P!  You are sentenced to a lifetime of familial duties! (and crap!)


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> it is cheaper to just be rude to em...they eventually wander off


Oh, I do that too. It works well.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> can't finish it on legendary....what was the higest setting on the first one called?


Legendary


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Statute of Limitations has run out on you Mr. P!  You are sentenced to a lifetime of familial duties! (and crap!)


Yea...I know...:alco:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Looks like I am going to be re-located to FL.....soon (well this spring sometime).

Ft Lauderdale area......lived there before....and hated it!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Legendary



mmmmmmmmmmmmm i thought it was something with a "ring" to it i will have to check when i get home


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmm i thought it was something with a "ring" to it i will have to check when i get home


Trust me it's legendary...The even added more to the ending on H1 when
you beat it on Legendary.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> anyone know the plural of yall?


Yall is plural.  If I was talking to just you, I would have said "you are mean" but since you're all mean I said "yall"!   :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

you can always say....
yall's
EXP:
Where's yall's bathroom at???


----------



## dmp

Lame - I've given to 7 or 8 ppl since, yet I get


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JOKER96BRAVO again."


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Wait a minute....win what???? A new computer?? I need one........ :read:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> EXP:
> Where's yall's bathroom at???


Well, that would be like saying, shit, stop trying to confuse me, LOL!  
I'll figure it out in a minute, LOL!


----------



## manu1959

when addressing your wife it is yall when addressing your family tis allyall


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> when addressing your wife it is yall when addressing your family tis allyall




Ahhh, he speaks readneck!

djeetyet?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

such as:
is allayall's teeth messed up???


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> when addressing your wife it is yall when addressing your family tis allyall




Canadian rednecks say yous.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> such as:
> is allayall's teeth messed up???




Yah, it's a regular hockey team here!

:teeth:


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> such as:
> is allayall's teeth messed up???




as in:  allyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal.....get the fook out my house


----------



## UsaPride

If I went to someones house and one person was there I'd ask "can I use your bathroom".  If there's more than one, I'd say "can I use yall's bathroom".  When I came out, I could say, "Yall have a beautiful bathroom" (Not "yall's have a beautiful bathroom").
I have said this to a group of people, "All yall are crazy!!", or I could say "Yall are crazy".  Either way, depends on my mood, LOL!
And that concludes our redneck lesson for today.  Join us tomorrow when we correctly pronounce "dawg"!


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, he speaks readneck!
> 
> djeetyet?



not the colorado dialect........djeetyet?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

how bout this one...

*justawallago*
EXP:I seen a three headed monkey in that tree justawallago


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> If I went to someones house and one person was there I'd ask "can I use your bathroom".  If there's more than one, I'd say "can I use yall's bathroom".  When I came out, I could say, "Yall have a beautiful bathroom" (Not "yall's have a beautiful bathroom").
> I have said this to a group of people, "All yall are crazy!!", or I could say "Yall are crazy".  Either way, depends on my mood, LOL!
> And that concludes our redneck lesson for today.  Join us tomorrow when we correctly pronounce "dawg"!



so it is similar to the word squid....and thus we are back to squiggley and sex talk..........yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall be one hot beeeeeeeeeeatch dawg


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> not the colorado dialect........djeetyet?




djeetyet?  - Did you eat yet?
noYa,anna?  - No, do you want to go eat.
sgweet!  - Let's go eat.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> If I went to someones house and one person was there I'd ask "can I use your bathroom".  If there's more than one, I'd say "can I use yall's bathroom".  When I came out, I could say, "Yall have a beautiful bathroom" (Not "yall's have a beautiful bathroom").
> I have said this to a group of people, "All yall are crazy!!", or I could say "Yall are crazy".  Either way, depends on my mood, LOL!
> And that concludes our redneck lesson for today.  Join us tomorrow when we correctly pronounce "dawg"!


No,no,no
You would say "Yall's bathroom sure is purdy"


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *justawallago*


     LMAO!!  I say "justawallago", LOL!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Ya'll whanna be rednecks are bein anal! And using possessive "Ya'lls" for plural Ya'll.
Get with it YANKS! Damn that Sherman guy!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> so it is similar to the word squid....and thus we are back to squiggley and sex talk..........yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall be one hot beeeeeeeeeeatch dawg


Squid??  LOL!!
And Biotch is not Southern!   :funnyface   I would be "purdier than all outdoors"!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya'll whanna be rednecks are bein anal! And using possessive "Ya'lls" for plural Ya'll.
> Get with it YANKS! Damn that Sherman guy!


whanna be?????
Old man, I was raised in a barn.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No,no,no
> You would say "Yall's bathroom sure is purdy"


:rotflmao:  You got it, Joker!  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya'll whanna be rednecks are bein anal!


Does it bother you to hear an actor or actress that is obviously not southern try to speak country and sound like an idiot???
Sorry, pet peeve of mine, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No,no,no
> You would say "Yall's bathroom sure is purdy"




shore is pretty.  You are mispronouncing shore.  Shorely y'all can see that?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

actually it would be sher.
In Oklahoma anyway.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

True redneck test,
What is:
shootin hookers?
a jockey box?
the true way to hunt opossum?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Does it bother you to hear an actor or actress that is obviously not southern try to speak country and sound like an idiot???
> Sorry, pet peeve of mine, LOL!


Yes, especially if they think their good at it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> True redneck test,
> What is:
> shootin hookers?
> a jockey box?
> the true way to hunt opossum?


Anyone????
Anyone????


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Anyone????
> Anyone????


Not a clue.  Does this mean I'm not a true redneck?


----------



## UsaPride

Since I can't type on the "Open letter" thread, I had to say it here, Yall are hillarious!!!  LMAO!!!   That thread has me laughing so hard my stomach hurts!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Not a clue.  Does this mean I'm not a true redneck?


Yes!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes!!!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> True redneck test,
> What is:
> shootin hookers?
> a jockey box?
> the true way to hunt opossum?



ill give it a go:

shootin hookers? what is a drive by on an all black rugby player

a jockey box? what is a pink taco on a female horse rider

the true way to hunt opossum? waht is with food stamps at the 24 hr choke n puke


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ill give it a go:
> 
> shootin hookers? what is a drive by on an all black rugby player
> 
> a jockey box? what is a pink taco on a female horse rider
> 
> the true way to hunt opossum? waht is with food stamps at the 24 hr choke n puke


NEGATIVE!
shootin hookers? What is cutting doughnuts 

a jockey box? What is a glove compartment

the true way to hunt opossum? What is, Driving down a dirt road looking for 
opossums, and hitting your bright lights when you see one (since they're
nocturnal) to blind it. the opossum will stop in the road and you may now get 
out of the truck to kick it, and throw it in the back of the truck.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE!
> shootin hookers? What is cutting doughnuts
> 
> a jockey box? What is a glove compartment
> 
> the true way to hunt opossum? What is, Driving down a dirt road looking for
> opossums, and hitting your bright lights when you see one (since they're
> nocturnal) to blind it. the opossum will stop in the road and you may now get
> out of the truck to kick it, and throw it in the back of the truck.



damn i guess i be lerned


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey everyone,
sitaro has decided to give me negative points and say this to me "typical dumbass
comment from ignorant dipshit." all because of this post.
CLICK HERE!!! 
I'm on a mission now!!! What the hell did I ever do to you sitaro?
oh well, haven't had an enemy on here for a while. Should be fun!!!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> sitaro has decided to give me negative points and say this to me "typical dumbass
> comment from ignorant dipshit." all because of this post.
> CLICK HERE!!!
> I'm on a mission now!!! What the hell did I ever do to you sitaro?
> oh well, haven't had an enemy on here for a while. Should be fun!!!



i think you made fun of his golf course pictures


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I didn't make fun of his pictures.
I actually like them, I made fun of golf.
I even agreed with his sorry ass after he went off on his rant about church.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I didn't make fun of his pictures.
> I actually like them, I made fun of golf.
> I even agreed with his sorry ass after he went off on his rant about church.



maybe he made a mistake and meant to rep ya and clicked the wrong thing...
can't we all just get along.....?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> maybe he made a mistake and meant to rep ya and clicked the wrong thing...
> can't we all just get along.....?


Not the case or he wouldn't have said 
"typical dumbass comment from ignorant dipshit"
I try and get along with everyone, there is no reason for him to be mad at
me ...yet!!!


----------



## Shattered

Damn, y'all talk a LOT.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Insert typical dumbass comment from ignorant dipshit below....

Ya well I'm fixin to leave for the night, I'm pissed off!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Insert typical dumbass comment from ignorant dipshit below....
> 
> Ya well I'm fixin to leave for the night, I'm pissed off!!!



*frown*

S'matter. punkin?  No leavin angry.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> *frown*
> 
> S'matter. punkin?  No leavin angry.


Read a few posts back......


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Read a few posts back......



Aww.. I just skipped over all that, because there's been like 7-8 PAGES of stuff posted since I left work.

Condensed version?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

click here!!!


----------



## Shattered

Huh.  I just said "y'all".  Wonder if I'll get dinged..  

Matters not.  WE still love you.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh.  I just said "y'all".  Wonder if I'll get dinged..
> 
> Matters not.  WE still love you.


I know, he just doesn't have a reason to be pissed at me.
but I can give him one!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I know, he just doesn't have a reason to be pissed at me.
> but I can give him one!!!



Don't *make* me sit on you.  No need to stoop.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't *make* me sit on you.  No need to stoop.


Uhhh ya.....wouldn't want that now would I.
I just don't understand why ANYONE wouldn't get along with me?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

OK well, I'm going home to have a beer (cranberry flavored j/k)
sit back, and  relax (imagine you sitting on me j/k).
Goodnight all, (cept sitarro)


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> OK well, I'm going home to have a beer (cranberry flavored j/k)
> sit back, and  relax (imagine you sitting on me j/k).
> Goodnight all, (cept sitarro)



'Night.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 'Night.


'Night.
last word


----------



## UsaPride

So, how is everyone?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So, how is everyone?


Fine as a frog hair, here.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> OK well, I'm going home to have a beer (cranberry flavored j/k)
> sit back, and  relax (imagine you sitting on me j/k).
> Goodnight all, (cept sitarro)



_**has the distinct feeling she's being picked on**_

Night, punkin!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fine as a frog hair, here.


 :happy2:


----------



## no1tovote4

'Morning.

 :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Up early?  I guess that's what you get when you put the kids in bed at 6:30 PM.


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!  You're crazy!
The kids go to bed at 8 :funnyface   And they're both still asleep


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning!


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, Mr. P!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  You're crazy!
> The kids go to bed at 8 :funnyface   And they're both still asleep




We have tried to get the kids in bed earlier than 9:00 PM but simply in our house it cannot be done.  But they both sleep until at least 8:00 the next morning.  I don't know what will be done when school begins.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, it's usually a fight to get them in bed.  
When they were born, I could never do that "cry it out" thing.  When they'd cry, I'd get them.  My problem was that they both had colic from 3 - 9 months, 6 months straight, UGGH!  So, I couldn't just let them lay there and hurt.  Now they're spoiled!!!  LOL!  
They lay in my bed at 8 and watch a video until they fall asleep.  Then I put them in their bed and I get woken when they're climbing back in my bed in the middle of the night.  I just have to figure out how to fix this now, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, it's usually a fight to get them in bed.
> When they were born, I could never do that "cry it out" thing.  When they'd cry, I'd get them.  My problem was that they both had colic from 3 - 9 months, 6 months straight, UGGH!  So, I couldn't just let them lay there and hurt.  Now they're spoiled!!!  LOL!
> They lay in my bed at 8 and watch a video until they fall asleep.  Then I put them in their bed and I get woken when they're climbing back in my bed in the middle of the night.  I just have to figure out how to fix this now, LOL!!!


A locked door works well.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A locked door works well.


LMAO!!  I can't do that to by boogies!  That would break their hearts.  Plus it would really wake me up with them crying, screaming and beating on the door!  LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  I can't do that to by boogies!  That would break their hearts.  Plus it would really wake me up with them crying, screaming and beating on the door!  LOL!


Basement rooms are good..can't hear em from there...:teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

Hey I forget...are we talking to that shattered person today?


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:  Evil, evil, evil!!!   :funnyface     
Actually we had a talk last night about them staying in their own beds.  Today I'm supposed to be designing them each a new bed.  Pate will get a 2 story Princess bed (sleep on top, play at bottom) that looks like a castle.  Josh will get a 2 story Spiderman bed that's just red and blue with a white spiderweb painted on all over it.  I have the designs in my head, I have the wood, just got to get this on paper and start building!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

mornin


----------



## no1tovote4

Yeah, it is morning.  Very astute Joker!


----------



## no1tovote4

And one just to get post 3000!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is morning.  Very astute Joker!


you gettin smart with me punk???
J/K


----------



## no1tovote4

Are you saying I haven't always been smart?  Dang, that hurts!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

We need to get together sometime,
since we're in the same state.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> We need to get together sometime,
> since we're in the same state.




You like Guinness?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Not much for Irish Stout,
I like the German stuff.


----------



## UsaPride

Morning Joker!!  And are we smiling today?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not much for Irish Stout,
> I like the German stuff.




Ah, common ground.  He likes beer!  Yeah, we should get together sometime.  When we go riding on our Motorbikes we go down in your neck of the woods (not as far from Elizabeth as one might think).  We take Parker out to the Blackwoods and over to CO Springs.  Great ride.  Do you ride?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ah, common ground.  He likes beer!  Yeah, we should get together sometime.  When we go riding on our Motorbikes we go down in your neck of the woods (not as far from Elizabeth as one might think).  We take Parker out to the Blackwoods and over to CO Springs.  Great ride.  Do you ride?


I used to race 250 back in the day.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning Joker!!  And are we smiling today?


I think I ran him off, he sent me a PM saying he was leaving.


----------



## UsaPride

You be nice!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I am. He didn't like my opinion of Golf courses vs nature. 
Claimed I never played enough, even though I told him I 
used to play at least 36 holes at OU every weekend, and 
that I'm *STILL* a member of the Broadmoor.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I am.


I know!  Just stay that way!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think I ran him off, he sent me a PM saying he was leaving.




Well that should make you smile!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well that should make you smile!


Don't you start!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I used to race 250 back in the day.


I got an 03 Kawasaki KFX 400, but no bike right now.

What are you runnin???


----------



## no1tovote4

I have a '98 Ducati Monster 900.  It's a fun ride.


----------



## UsaPride

I can't ride a bicycle.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I can't ride a bicycle.



Neither can my wife.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Neither can my wife.


Oh good, I'm not alone!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have a '98 Ducati Monster 900.  It's a fun ride.


I thought about riding this weekend if it's not to cold.
Need to fix a tire though.


----------



## Shattered

Can I sulk, and have a bad day, please?


----------



## UsaPride

What's a matter, shattered??  Not enough coffee yet?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Can I sulk, and have a bad day, please?


Too much cranberry?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I thought about riding this weekend if it's not to cold.
> Need to fix a tire though.



Well I can't this W/E, but I probably can get out next W/E.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Can I sulk, and have a bad day, please?



You need to ask permission for that?  Damn, and all this time I just took it as it came from my wife!


----------



## Shattered

Don't want coffee..  Just sad...Found out something I really didn't want to know...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't want coffee..  Just sad...Found out something I really didn't want to know...




Spread it around.  Sad is usually something that can be shared.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't want coffee..  Just sad...Found out something I really didn't want to know...


I'm sorry sweetie!!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Spread it around.  Sad is usually something that can be shared.



No.. Can't do that either.. But I think we need more emoticons, cuz none of these fit...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I think we need more emoticons, cuz none of these fit...


I wish there was something I could do, I hate when people are sad.  If you need to talk, I'm here!!!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Well, a little smile, that's better!  Start picking on Joker, that should get you in a little more peppy mood.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, a little smile, that's better!  Start picking on Joker, that should get you in a little more peppy mood.



I tried..  Don't have the heart for it, and he's usually easy pickins..  So's P.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I tried..  Don't have the heart for it, and he's usually easy pickins..  So's P.


Oh shit!!  It is bad!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't want coffee..  Just sad...Found out something I really didn't want to know...


Sorry to hear that.
I too was upset when I found out that Rob Halford was gay.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that.
> I too was upset when I found out that Rob Halford was gay.



You didn't just know by looking at him?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> You didn't just know by looking at him?


Sorry, I don't have very good gaydar!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I tried..  Don't have the heart for it, and he's usually easy pickins..  So's P.


HEY! I'm not easy! But I like to play..
If you're nice I'll send you a REAL NY cheese cake recipe.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> HEY! I'm not easy! But I like to play..
> If you're nice I'll send you a REAL NY cheese cake recipe.


I'm not either. She's got it backwards.


----------



## manu1959

morning for the left coast   boys and girls  :spank3:


----------



## UsaPride

Hey friend!  You and Mr. P finally made it.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> HEY! I'm not easy! But I like to play..
> If you're nice I'll send you a REAL NY cheese cake recipe.



I gots a real NY *vanilla bean* cheesecake (with white chocolate & raspberry sauce) recipe.

Can you top that?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey friend!  You and Mr. P finally made it.



morning ms. usa....no sense of urgency out her in sunny califonia  

ps. beds for your kids sound cool.....looking forword to trips to the doctors for the broken arms when they fall off?


----------



## manu1959

1 2 3 4  pretty cool stuff.....


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ps. beds for your kids sound cool.....looking forword to trips to the doctors for the broken arms when they fall off?


LOL!!!  Thanks, still gotta draw up the plans.   I will take extra precautions in building it "fall off" proof.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Thanks, still gotta draw up the plans.   I will take extra precautions in building it "fall off" proof.




Just make sure their pajamas don't have a Superman or Spiderman theme.  The capes can really make you fly you know....


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just make sure their pajamas don't have a Superman or Spiderman theme.  The capes can really make you fly you know....



Only capes made from white dishtowels, with an S drawn on them in crayon, tho.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Only capes made from white dishtowels, with an S drawn on them in crayon, tho.




Those and umbrellas, you can use those like parachutes and jump off of roofs and high beds as well.  Kites can also be used as gliders.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just make sure their pajamas don't have a Superman or Spiderman theme.  The capes can really make you fly you know....


He can't have a Spiderman bed without Spidey PJ's!  That would just be craziness, LOL!!  And Spidey don't have a cape   

I actually was thinking of using rope fishing net to make the spiderweb walls instead of plywood, but he'd definatly cry climbing that.  That's just too much temptation, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey friend!  You and Mr. P finally made it.


Made what?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I gots a real NY *vanilla bean* cheesecake (with white chocolate & raspberry sauce) recipe.
> 
> Can you top that?


Piece a Cake!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Those and umbrellas, you can use those like parachutes and jump off of roofs and high beds as well.  Kites can also be used as gliders.


ROOFS!!! Yep I did it all the time and never broke a damn thing..Then at 47 I
broke my damn shoulder...TROUT FISHING!!!!! Damn that hurt!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Made what?


Made it here!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> ROOFS!!! Yep I did it all the time and never broke a damn thing..Then at 47 I
> broke my damn shoulder...TROUT FISHING!!!!! Damn that hurt!!


That's why I stopped skateboarding....It started to hurt!!!


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just make sure their pajamas don't have a Superman or Spiderman theme.  The capes can really make you fly you know....



seen the incredibles yet......capes are a bad thing


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Made it here!




Now we know that all he's going to say is, "Made WHAT here?"


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> ROOFS!!! Yep I did it all the time and never broke a damn thing..Then at 47 I
> broke my damn shoulder...TROUT FISHING!!!!! Damn that hurt!!



i rode a bike off a roof into a swimmin pool once.........key word there...once


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Now we know that all he's going to say is, "Made WHAT here?"


Was thinkin just that...   But didn't post it.


----------



## UsaPride

Smartasses!!!  Both of you!!   :funnyface


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Smartasses!!!  Both of you!!   :funnyface




bttrnadumbmule


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i rode a bike off a roof into a swimmin pool once.........key word there...once


How I lived to be 15 I don't understand.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bttrnadumbmule


Better than a dumb mule?  LOL!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How I lived to be 15 I don't understand.



me either ...we used to play ball tag in this stand of redwoods...up in the redwoods....tree forts...zip lines...you were not allowed on the ground...had to jump from tree to tree......our slide down the limbs from level to level...one dude fell about thirty feet after letting go of the zip line....


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Better than a dumb mule?  LOL!



nclydn


----------



## Mr. P

Then there was the swimming with the alligator...cuz I was dared to...I think I was 11.


----------



## manu1959

why do people think health care is a right and they should get it for free?

i mean if i am asking for free stuff.................i would be asking for fast cars, hot chicks and liquor


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Then there was the swimming with the alligator...cuz I was dared to...I think I was 11.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm startin to wonder about your gene pool


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nclydn


what???  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> me either ...we used to play ball tag in this stand of redwoods...up in the redwoods....tree forts...zip lines...you were not allowed on the ground...had to jump from tree to tree......our slide down the limbs from level to level...one dude fell about thirty feet after letting go of the zip line....


  I still have a nice scare from fallin out of a tree.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I still have a nice scare from fallin out of a tree.


just one????
I got like 3

Don't go falling out of trees on us now you big bag of dust...


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> what???  LOL!!



I believe that was "nicely done".


----------



## no1tovote4

My mother almost killed me after I survived jumping from the balcony of our apartment to the pool below.  It was the deep end and she was the one that kept sending me to diving class!  I was about 8.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm startin to wonder about your gene pool


Hey I don't believe I did it....And it really wasn't swimming...I had 1/2 a surf board...front half.
I just paddled across the lake past the spot where it always hung-out...Yes, I was scared as hell!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I believe that was "nicely done".


Hey you're good!!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> just one????
> I got like 3
> 
> Don't go falling out of trees on us now you big bag of dust...


Well it used to be 2 parallel to each other...from my belt line up about 12". As I've moved into my dust years, one
has faded...Funny..the docs' always ask, "what's that from"?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey you're good!!



Watch out, you'll give me a big head.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Watch out, you'll give me a big head.


Oh, I doubt that, sugar plum!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, I doubt that, sugar plum!




D'oh!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> what???  LOL!!



nicely done


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nicely done


Well, I know now, smarty!


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My mother almost killed me after I survived jumping from the balcony of our apartment to the pool below.  It was the deep end and she was the one that kept sending me to diving class!  I was about 8.



12th floor of the royal hawaiian....walked outside the balcony on the ledge between two rooms.....just to see if i could


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I know now, smarty!




ok sexy....................lighten up


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok sexy


Me?  LMAO!!!  Well, thank ya!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Me?  LMAO!!!  Well, thank ya!



as much as you LMAO...you must not have too much junk in your trunk


----------



## manu1959

my work here is done.............


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> as much as you LMAO...you must not have too much junk in your trunk


LOL!!!  I know, Joker told me once that it was going to just fall off cause I LMAO so much, LOL!
Okay, I am now going to quit putting "lmao", even though I'm really laughing!!   :funnyface


----------



## manu1959

bye bye allyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall

have a nice weekend


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bye bye allyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall
> 
> have a nice weekend


Bye sweets, and you too!!


----------



## Mr. P

See ya Man...


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Kofi Annan


----------



## UsaPride

Hey frenchie, where you been hiding??


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey frenchie, where you been hiding??



Been really busy lately with work and whatnot. Just thought I'd stick my head in for a minute.


----------



## UsaPride

Well thanks!  I started wondering where you went off too.  Thought you were cheating on us with another site.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well thanks!  I started wondering where you went off too.  Thought you were cheating on us with another site.



Well, me and Yahoo go out for a drink occassionally, but we're just friends, I swear.


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:   You're too funny!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

who's Maxine????


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> who's Maxine????



You don't know??  Good grief.  Next you'll be asking who Happy Bunny is.

Maxine is that old crochety, cranky cartoon lady that's always sarcastic.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> You don't know??  Good grief.  Next you'll be asking who Happy Bunny is.
> 
> Maxine is that old crochety, cranky cartoon lady that's always sarcastic.


Oh ya....
I knew that!
(I guess it's a hippy thing)


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh ya....
> I knew that!
> (I guess it's a hippy thing)



Ok, where'd the hippy thing come from?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Cranberry vannila fruit nut tofu bars...
or something like that!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Cranberry vannila fruit nut tofu bars...
> or something like that!



Cranberry Sour Cream bars, ya geek.  I don't do tofu.  It's not even a real food.  And don't knock'm til you've tried them.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cranberry Sour Cream bars, ya geek.  I don't do tofu.  It's not even a real food.  And don't knock'm til you've tried them.


You're easy pickins....
Feelin better???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Where is everyone????


----------



## Mr. P

just back,,,for a bit..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Getting fed up with work. 
Need to go home and relax.
Maybe I'll do some experimental cooking.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Getting fed up with work.
> Need to go home and relax.
> Maybe I'll do some experimental cooking.


Oh gosh....experimental..huh?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ya, It never turns out bad. I don't do anything extreme, 
just try and change a recipe a little bit.


----------



## Mr. P

Well stop by the store..an try the holiday snack. Fast easy...and GOOD!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I might just do that....
Go good with beer?????


----------



## Mr. P

Sure...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Might go with some chips instead of the bread...
See, experimental cooking.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Have a good weekend everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Hummmmmmmm...well the bread is better...but..ruffles may work...


----------



## Mr. P

Later Joker..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hummmmmmmm...well the bread is better...but..ruffles may work...


I was thinking tortilla chips


----------



## Mr. P

Okay...cheese flavor..or spicy?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Just plain ole tortilla chips. 
ya know, like for dipping salsa.


----------



## Mr. P

I'm sure that will be okay..with lots of beer!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Cool... I'm really going home now.
Hey P, check out my Recipe Help topic.
I would really love to find this chili.


----------



## Mr. P

Ok..see ya..


----------



## CSM

lot ter reeeeeeeee


----------



## Mr. P

Ne V Er!


----------



## Shattered

Did I win yet?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Did I win yet?


  Who gets to judge?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Who gets to judge?



You...if you judge the way I tell you to.


----------



## UsaPride

Hey all!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You...if you judge the way I tell you to.



 :rotflmao: OH! OKAY! :rotflmao: 
Whatever you say Dear...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao: OH! OKAY! :rotflmao:
> Whatever you say Dear...



You're off to a fine start.. You must have had years of training.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're off to a fine start.. You must have had years of training.


21 years of it...and the real Judge is at the jail setting bonds/bail for inmates..

Funny story..Thanksgiving Morning she
held hearings...walked in and ask all of em.."Who wants to go home". A yank sense of humor I guess..


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning!
Hey I guess I won since I was last to post last night!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Morning!
> Hey I guess I won since I was last to post last night!



We just let you think that..  Fragile egos, and all..  :spank3:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> We just let you think that..  Fragile egos, and all..  :spank3:


Well, at least you didn't flip food at me..again.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, at least you didn't flip food at me..again.



Only because you haven't cleaned the last bit up yet.. Don't want to overwhelm you.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Only because you haven't cleaned the last bit up yet.. Don't want to overwhelm you.


Oh you can't overwhelm me.
Except for the kitchen...I'm a typical man when it comes to cleaning....I'm a pig!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh you can't overwhelm me.
> Except for the kitchen...I'm a typical man when it comes to cleaning....I'm a pig!



Hah.  You cook it, you clean it.    Teaches you real quick how to clean as you go - especially after feeding multiple people that reside elsewhere.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hah.  You cook it, you clean it.    Teaches you real quick how to clean as you go - especially after feeding multiple people that reside elsewhere.


True..clean as you go is the only way as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Shattered

Well, make up yer mind.. Are you a typical male, or do you clean?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, make up yer mind.. Are you a typical male, or do you clean?


Like I said..just the kitchen when I cook.


----------



## Shattered

Methinks you're just afraid someone else will touch your toys.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Methinks you're just afraid someone else will touch your toys.


OH! GAWD help the person that EVER puts a good knife in the dishwasher!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> OH! GAWD help the person that EVER puts a good knife in the dishwasher!!!



Here's a secret for you..  I did.. It had melted cheese on it.. But I pulled it out and dried it off right away. 

(Did I mention I use my cleaver as a pizza cutter?)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Here's a secret for you..  I did.. It had melted cheese on it.. But I pulled it out and dried it off right away.
> 
> (Did I mention I use my cleaver as a pizza cutter?)


Shame on you WOMAN!
What kind of pizza?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Shame on you WOMAN!
> What kind of pizza?



Any kinda pizza.  It works like a charm.    Cheesecake, too.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Any kinda pizza.  It works like a charm.    Cheesecake, too.


Home made of course?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Home made of course?



You need ask?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You need ask?


Nothing better....and cheaper too.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

:sausage:


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


Stop pokin me!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Stop pokin me!


 How 'bout this then


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How 'bout this then


The pokin was better..slaps hurt.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The pokin was better..slaps hurt.


How 'bout this then


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How 'bout this then


Nahhhhhhh


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhhhhhh


How 'bout this then     :spank3:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How 'bout this then     :spank3:


Only if she's less than 30 and a doll.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Only if she's less than 30 and a doll.


You nut!!!  LOL!!!
Less than 30 what?  LOL!!


----------



## janeeng

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Only if she's less than 30 and a doll.



P, you wanta rock the cradle?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You nut!!!  LOL!!!
> Less than 30 what?  LOL!!


I don't know..I'm so old I forget. But I think it was good.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I don't know..I'm so old I forget. But I think it was good.


LMAO!!!  Goober!  

Gotta go to work!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> P, you wanta rock the cradle?


Now you show up!   :


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now you show up!   :



I sorry, went and got the haricut today, food shopping, all that stuff! I just saw too you have to go to work! what time you working till? I will be up I am sure!


----------



## Mr. P

Later USA..I'll be up..ahhhh..I mean here..hahahahaha


----------



## Mr. P

janeeng said:
			
		

> P, you wanta rock the cradle?


Oh hell no...not again! Been there, done that!!!


----------



## janeeng

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh hell no...not again! Been there, done that!!!




P, I need a Sugar Daddy! hahaha! unfortanately, I don't fit the 30 or under! Another old fart here!


----------



## Mr. P

janeeng said:
			
		

> P, I need a Sugar Daddy! hahaha! unfortanately, I don't fit the 30 or under! Another old fart here!


Well...I've never been a sugar Daddy either,


----------



## Shattered

:moon4:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> :moon4:


Nice Butt!


----------



## Mr. P

I think it's bed time.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nice Butt!



LMAO!!

Mark your calendar..  I don't even have a smart comment for that..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!
> 
> Mark your calendar..  I don't even have a smart comment for that..


Done Deal sweet pea!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> what time you working till? I will be up I am sure!


Sorry, Janeen, I left quickly, LOL!  Hope to catch you soon!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning....


----------



## Shattered

Morning Sunshine!  

_**throws coffee & eggs & bacon & whole grain toast**_


----------



## Mr. P

Feelin froggy this morning I see.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Feelin froggy this morning I see.



I don't like the feel of frogs.  I prefer lippy.    (And, I told you so - )


----------



## Mr. P

So whatcha cookin today?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So whatcha cookin today?



I'm workin on cookin this paperwork off my desk.  

Dunno.  Have to see what strikes my fancy when I open the baking cupboard at home.    (Yes, I have an entire section of my kitchen cupboards devoted to nothing but baking ingredients.)


----------



## Mr. P

A good mid-western homemaker.  

*Running* She's going to throw something!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A good mid-western homemaker.
> 
> *Running* She's going to throw something!



*grin*

That's actually a "title" I don't mind..  so long as it's on my terms.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *grin*
> 
> That's actually a "title" I don't mind..  so long as it's on my terms.


And an important Title at that! Cept the mid western part..Southern girls got ya'll beat, they cook with grease..and lots of it too!

And no terms...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And an important Title at that! Cept the mid western part..Southern girls got ya'll beat, they cook with grease..and lots of it too!
> 
> And no terms...



Us more "refined" wimmins prefer the health benefits of olive oil.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Us more "refined" wimmins prefer the health benefits of olive oil.


Oh, I love Olive oil...but Popeye got er! Damn!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh, I love Olive oil...but Popeye got er! Damn!



I said "health benefits" - not "sicko perversions with anorexic, whiney-voiced cartoon characters".


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I said "health benefits" - not "sicko perversions with anorexic, whiney-voiced cartoon characters".



 :rotflmao: Are we haven fun yet?
Later...Peaches! :kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao: Are we haven fun yet?
> Later...Peaches! :kiss2:



Always!    Take care - I'm out, too.   :spank3:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Always!    Take care - I'm out, too.   :spank3:


Yea..right..Always! Huh! Depends on which side of that paddle you be on!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea..right..Always! Huh! Depends on which side of that paddle you be on!



Tis better to give than to receive.   :funnyface


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Tis better to give than to receive.   :funnyface



*Yes Sir, a room for two please*
Well okay then! Have it your WAY!:rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *Yes Sir, a room for two please*
> Well okay then! Have it your WAY!:rotflmao:



LMAO!

K.  Im goin to the store now.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> K.  Im goin to the store now.


Hope ya pee'd yer pants!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hope ya pee'd yer pants!



I most certainly did not.

If I did, they'd freeze right to me, and I'm not too comfortable with that.


----------



## Shattered

Somebody's getting coal for Christmas.


----------



## Mr. P

Well, that'll keep yer nickers warm.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, that'll keep yer nickers warm.



Why?  You offering to share?  How sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## no1tovote4

shhhh!  I'm winning again!


----------



## Shattered

:cof:  :cof:  :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

Hola!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, All!!


----------



## CSM

my lottery...mine I tell ya!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> my lottery...mine I tell ya!


I surely hope you win!!


----------



## no1tovote4

171,000,000?  Now that would be a Christmas Present!

 :alco:


----------



## Shattered

You'd give me half, right?


----------



## UsaPride

All I need is $2000, I don't want much


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> All I need is $2000, I don't want much



You're easy. I'll give you 2k, and he can give me your cut as well.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're easy. I'll give you 2k, and he can give me your cut as well.


Sounds good!!  All I want is my car fixed.    I miss my car


----------



## Mr. P

Anybody know of a "free" site to run a realestate comp.?
Without having to deal with an agent.


----------



## no1tovote4

www.realestate.com

Also
www.realtor.com


----------



## Mr. P

Thanks No1...I'll check them out.


----------



## no1tovote4

When we were looking for a house realtor.com should have just been our home page.  We were there all the time.  It is a great place to search out the house you want to buy.


----------



## UsaPride

I stayed on realtor.com for awhile, it was bookmarked


----------



## UsaPride

Can someone explain something to me.  When I was leaving work friday night, I walked out to my truck and noticed a hearse backed in right beside me.  Okay, I did think it was wierd that there was a hearse at the restaurant at 9:30pm on a Friday night.  When I got closer, I noticed a casket in the back of the hearse.  Now, how flippin' wierd is that?  Do hearses drives around with empty caskets??  
WIERD!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

How else do you think caskets get moved around?  LOL.

Many times that you fly there will be caskets in the hold of the airplane.  Both with and without bodies.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Can someone explain something to me.  When I was leaving work friday night, I walked out to my truck and noticed a hearse backed in right beside me.  Okay, I did think it was wierd that there was a hearse at the restaurant at 9:30pm on a Friday night.  When I got closer, I noticed a casket in the back of the hearse.  Now, how flippin' wierd is that?  Do hearses drives around with empty caskets??
> WIERD!!!



Most likely a transport from town to town, or maybe state to state, and they stopped for a bite.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Most likely a transport from town to town, or maybe state to state, and they stopped for a bite.


That's what my husband said.  Still, I think it's very wierd!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's what my husband said.  Still, I think it's very wierd!


Nahhh..happens all the time..People die out of state or out of town and must be moved back home somehow..we just don't see it.
Most of the time they fly the body..but sometimes by ambulance and sometimes a hurst.


----------



## UsaPride

But stopping at a restaurant.  We had a 45 minute wait when I left, so it's not like a walk in, sit down, eat, and leave kinda place.  
I'd been pissed if it was someone in my family they just left out there.  What if some sick ass people broke into the car and took the body.  That's creepy!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But stopping at a restaurant.  We had a 45 minute wait when I left, so it's not like a walk in, sit down, eat, and leave kinda place.
> I'd been pissed if it was someone in my family they just left out there.  What if some sick ass people broke into the car and took the body.  That's creepy!



It happens.  However it would not be likely at a busy restaurant.  Much more likely at a less busy location.  They do need to eat and there is no reason that they should eat only fast food.  It could also be that somebody bought a hearse, and a casket just to freak people out.  Did you see any people dressed Goth style?  This sounds like something they would do to freak out the normals.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But stopping at a restaurant.  We had a 45 minute wait when I left, so it's not like a walk in, sit down, eat, and leave kinda place.
> I'd been pissed if it was someone in my family they just left out there.  What if some sick ass people broke into the car and took the body.  That's creepy!



A 45 min wait!!!
Well ya see USA the place is so good people are dying to get in!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you see any people dressed Goth style?


Not in my restaurant, LOL!!!
I'm sure you're right, they have to eat, I just thought it was very strange.  My cousin owns a funeral home and he's stopped at drive thrus with people in the car, but this just had me wierded out.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

...


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A 45 min wait!!!
> Well ya see USA the place is so good people are dying to get in!


LMAO!  That's just sad!!  LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!  That's just sad!!  LOL!



Or so unhealthy they need 24/7 delivery service!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Or so unhealthy they need 24/7 delivery service!


----------



## dilloduck

My friends' son drives caskets around Texas and always calls him up to see if he wants a free ride to some other town. He says it's a comfortable way to go and no one messes with ya!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Or so unhealthy they need 24/7 delivery service!


Good point! Maybe the Restaurant hired these folks to cart off the, shall we say,
"less than happy" customers.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

...


----------



## no1tovote4

'sup Joker?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

sup...
getting ready to fly out to Maryland.


----------



## no1tovote4

Maryland?  Be sure to stop by Edgar Allen Poe's gravesite.


----------



## UsaPride

Need help : Can yall see that sign in my signature?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good point! Maybe the Restaurant hired these folks to cart off the, shall we say,
> "less than happy" customers.


Hey now!!!  No one has died from our food!!  Well, I don't think so anyway, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Need help : Can yall see that sign in my signature?




No Pic, sorry.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No Pic, sorry.


Thanks sweets!  That's wierd, I see it.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks sweets!  That's wierd, I see it.




Did you use that picvault thing?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you use that picvault thing?


What the hell is that?  LOL!
I linked an image.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Maryland?  Be sure to stop by Edgar Allen Poe's gravesite.


I plan to. Also plan on meeting up with FMR Jarhead for a beer.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I plan to. Also plan on meeting up with FMR Jarhead for a beer.




Mmmmmmmmmm..... Beer!

:alco:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You know it!!!
don't know how much time I'll get on here this week, 
but I'll try and stop in to say hi.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> but I'll try and stop in to say hi.


You better!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You better!!


Oh REALLY!!!!
and what happens if I don't?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and what happens if I don't?


I will miss you


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

WHAT???
You'll miss me, THAT'S IT????
Shatered would have least threatened me with a spankin!
 :spank3:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You'll miss me, THAT'S IT????


Would you rather be spanked?  Cause I aint skeered!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I will miss you




Your bumper sticker is showing!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Your bumper sticker is showing!


LMAO!!!  Finally, you can see it!  Woohoo!  
That one was just a test.  Now I'll have to find me one I really like!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Would you rather be spanked?  Cause I aint skeered!!


Is that a promise???
I gotta go, heading to the airport.
See ya later.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Finally, you can see it!  Woohoo!
> That one was just a test.  Now I'll have to find me one I really like!


I like it---it's --- so you !


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Is that a promise???
> I gotta go, heading to the airport.
> See ya later.


Of course!  
Bye sweets!  Have fun and be careful!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I like it---it's --- so you !


LOL!!  Is that a good thing???

Okay, I may keep that, but I have to change my avatar.  It's got to match, dammit!  LOL!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Is that a good thing???
> 
> Okay, I may keep that, but I have to change my avatar.  It's got to match, dammit!  LOL!


WOMEN !


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  I know, it's a big joke in our house.  My 3 year old daughter will not wear clothes that don't match.  Her dad gets such a kick out of that and says "Yep, that's YOUR daughter", LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

I need to go Trout fishin!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

Sorry Sweet Pea...been on the phone..
What about yesterday...?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Sorry Sweet Pea...been on the phone..
> What about yesterday...?



Nuttin' honey!   :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nuttin' honey!   :tng:


No thanks...Rice Krispys Please. They do that snap, crackle...POP! Ya know? :dev1:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No thanks...Rice Krispys Please. They do that snap, crackle...POP! Ya know? :dev1:



Too damn noisy at 5am.  And they get soggy too quick.  Give me good old Basic 4 any day, and I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## Mr. P

> Give me good old Basic 4 any day


Fruit Loops?


----------



## Shattered

Umm.  No.  Basic 4.

Whole Grain Flakes
Almonds
Dates
Raisins
Crunchy Oat/Rice Bits

Fruit Loops make good parrot food, tho.


----------



## Mr. P

I'm a Raisin Bran guy...always have been.


----------



## Shattered

Well, at least it's better than Fruit Loops.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, at least it's better than Fruit Loops.



Oh yea...so ya hav to ad LOTS of sugar!thup:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh yea...so ya hav to ad LOTS of sugar!thup:



Bleh!  Naughty.  Too much of that stuff'll kill ya.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bleh!  Naughty.  Too much of that stuff'll kill ya.



Too much air will kill ya!  Sheez, haven't you noticed?  Nobody gets out of here alive!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

>




I see you found a matching avatar for your bumper sticker.  Yowza!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I see you found a matching avatar for your bumper sticker.  Yowza!


You like it?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You like it?



Very Daisy Duke!  Excellent!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Too much air will kill ya!  Sheez, haven't you noticed?  Nobody gets out of here alive!



I can get out of anywhere alive.  Shall we put it to a test?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I can get out of anywhere alive.  Shall we put it to a test?




We'll just have to wait about 100 years.  We can see how many of us are around to take up that bet!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Very Daisy Duke!  Excellent!


    She was my favorite!  Actually I had a crush on John Snyder (sp?).  I even got his record for my birthday (from a radio station) one year.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> She was my favorite!  Actually I had a crush on John Snyder (sp?).  I even got his record for my birthday (from a radio station) one year.




Really?.......    

j/k


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Really?.......


 :funnyface 

Yes really!  I was born on my moms birthday so that day is always special.  One year, I had to be in the 5th or 6th grade, she called into the radio station and told them to wish me a Happy Birthday.  Well, they found out it was her's too and called us both down to each get a record for our birthday.  Well, she picked out Terri ? for my brother ('Devil went down to Georgia') and I got John Schneider (still can't sp, lol) because I had a crush on him from 'Dukes of Hazzard'.  
There!  Can you tell I'm still wired from work, LOL!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :funnyface
> 
> Yes really!  I was born on my moms birthday so that day is always special.  One year, I had to be in the 5th or 6th grade, she called into the radio station and told them to wish me a Happy Birthday.  Well, they found out it was her's too and called us both down to each get a record for our birthday.  Well, she picked out Terri ? for my brother ('Devil went down to Georgia') and I got John Schneider (still can't sp, lol) because I had a crush on him from 'Dukes of Hazzard'.
> There!  Can you tell I'm still wired from work, LOL!!!



Devil Went Down to Georgia is by the Charlie Daniel's Band.  I have the CD and once stood as a guard at one of their concerts.  You don't want to be one of those when they sing Copenhagen, it hurts.


----------



## UsaPride

I know who the hell sings it.  BUT this guy sang the song on his record.  That's why she got it, Terri Gills (maybe.  Terri something).  

I never seen Charlie Daniels, but I did see David Alan Coe, OMG, it was on another birthday, LOL!!  Me and mom went.     It sucked!


----------



## CSM

Mornin', yawl.


----------



## no1tovote4

mornin'

:cof:


----------



## Shattered

_**steals coffee**_

Morning.


----------



## no1tovote4

Wha?  What happened to my coffee?!


----------



## Shattered

Couldn't tell ya..  Didn't see a thing.

:halo: :halo: :halo:

Check out the new wings & halo.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Couldn't tell ya..  Didn't see a thing.
> 
> :halo: :halo: :halo:
> 
> Check out the new wings & halo.


 They obviously belong to someone else.


----------



## Shattered

I got'm all fair & square!  :crutch:


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> I got'm all fair & square!  :crutch:


 Sure ya did!


----------



## Shattered

You sound almost doubtful...what gives?


----------



## Mr. P

Good morning folks...You to Shattered.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good morning folks...You to Shattered.



*frown*

You, too???  I feel SO loved today.  Methinks I'll go to work early.  *sniffle*


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *frown*
> 
> You, too???  I feel SO loved today.  Methinks I'll go to work early.  *sniffle*



  Okay, have a good day, dear:kiss2:.Bye.
 :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay, have a good day, dear:kiss2:.Bye.
> :rotflmao:



_**kicks dirt & shuffles feet on way out**_

Coal.  Coal.  Coal.  Lots of coal. Nothing more than coal.  And maybe a flimsy $2 omelette pan.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**kicks dirt & shuffles feet on way out**_
> 
> Coal.  Coal.  Coal.  Lots of coal. Nothing more than coal.  And maybe a flimsy $2 omelette pan.


 Coal aint all that bad. If you keep it under pressure long enough you get diamonds! $2 omelette pans are great for...well...for something I'm sure!


----------



## pennyville73

Morning all!


----------



## CSM

Mornin. Nice avatar!


----------



## UsaPride

Morning!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**kicks dirt & shuffles feet on way out**_
> 
> Coal.  Coal.  Coal.  Lots of coal. Nothing more than coal.  And maybe a flimsy $2 omelette pan.


I'll accept the coal, I deserve it. But the $2 omelette pan...now that's low, that hurts! 

Wait! Maybe it would be a good cat box scooper? Damn, lemonade in all them lemons, ain't there?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll accept the coal, I deserve it. But the $2 omelette pan...now that's low, that hurts!
> 
> Wait! Maybe it would be a good cat box scooper? Damn, lemonade in all them lemons, ain't there?


 Might make a good fly swatter...you could use the dead flies as a substitute for raisins in you recipes!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Might make a good fly swatter...you could use the dead flies as a substitute for raisins in you recipes!



Nahhh...the pan tends to dent the counter tops and break things and the flies are just mush.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhh...the pan tends to dent the counter tops and break things and the flies are just mush.



But then they are great for garnish!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> But then they are great for garnish!


 If you get enough you can make "fig" squares....


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, I'm not sure what yall are talking about, and to nervous to go back and read, LOL!!  But what I've seen, mushed flies for garnish?  LOL!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm not sure what yall are talking about, and to nervous to go back and read, LOL!!  But what I've seen, mushed flies for garnish?  LOL!!


 This thread is becoming as zaney as the "Open letter" thread. Makes me wonder about the sanity of some people (including my own)


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> But then they are great for garnish!


No...Soup.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> This thread is becoming as zaney as the "Open letter" thread. Makes me wonder about the sanity of some people (including my own)


But it's fun!  Admit it!  I don't know why it's fun, but it is, LOL!!!!  
I read something yesterday that said "Insanity is my only way to relax", something like that, lol!  That should be the motto of this thread, LOL!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No...Soup.


Fly soup! Now that sounds good! Hmmm...have to come up with something my grandkids will like and call it exactly that!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Fly soup! Now that sounds good! Hmmm...have to come up with something my grandkids will like and call it exactly that!



Add small flakes of mushrooms to Tomato Soup, maybe tiny cuts of chicken if they don't like the shrooms.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> have to come up with something my grandkids will like and call it exactly that!


Something with raisens


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Fly soup! Now that sounds good! Hmmm...have to come up with something my grandkids will like and call it exactly that!


  thinkin


----------



## no1tovote4

Capers in Tomato Soup flaked onions could resemble the torn off wings.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Capers in Tomato Soup flaked onions could resemble the torn off wings.


Ewwwwwww!!!  LMAO!!!!!


----------



## CSM

I like it! Whats a caper?


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I like it! Whats a caper?



They are a bud from an herb, usually pickled but not every time.

http://www.tienda.com/food/capers.html?aid=4


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They are a bud from an herb, usually pickled but not every time.
> 
> http://www.tienda.com/food/capers.html?aid=4


 I got some buds that are usually pickled (but not everytime). They scare the heck out of me, especially when they try to drive.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I got some buds that are usually pickled (but not everytime). They scare the heck out of me, especially when they try to drive.




Yeah, but these are Herb's buds!  They don't even try to drive, they just stay pickled.


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, I looked up soup recipes with raisins (I don't know what else looks like flies) and found this.  It's chili though and very wierd, LOL!!
INGREDIENTS:
1 tablespoon chocolate syrup 
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes 
2 cups condensed French onion soup 
1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans 
2 (14 ounce) cans beef broth 
2 teaspoons chili powder 
2 tablespoons molasses 
1/2 cup raisins 
1 pound ground beef 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 (5.5 ounce) can tomato-vegetable juice cocktail 
6 fluid ounces cola-flavored carbonated beverage 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIRECTIONS:
Combine chocolate syrup, tomatoes, French onion soup, kidney beans, beef broth, chili powder, molasses and raisins in a large stock pot and simmer. 
Meanwhile brown the ground beef, in a medium saute pan, over medium-high heat. Once browned, drain grease and add salt and pepper. 
Add browned beef, tomato juice and cola flavored carbonated beverage to soup mixture and simmer for an hour.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's chili though and very wierd, LOL!!



It sounds very weird.  I think I'll stick to the capers.


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, I looked up soup recipes with raisins (I don't know what else looks like flies) and found this.  It's chili though and very wierd, LOL!!
> INGREDIENTS:
> 1 tablespoon chocolate syrup
> 1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
> 2 cups condensed French onion soup
> 1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans
> 2 (14 ounce) cans beef broth
> 2 teaspoons chili powder
> 2 tablespoons molasses
> 1/2 cup raisins
> 1 pound ground beef
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1 (5.5 ounce) can tomato-vegetable juice cocktail
> 6 fluid ounces cola-flavored carbonated beverage
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Combine chocolate syrup, tomatoes, French onion soup, kidney beans, beef broth, chili powder, molasses and raisins in a large stock pot and simmer.
> Meanwhile brown the ground beef, in a medium saute pan, over medium-high heat. Once browned, drain grease and add salt and pepper.
> Add browned beef, tomato juice and cola flavored carbonated beverage to soup mixture and simmer for an hour.



Copied. I dont know why but I find this intriguing.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Copied. I dont know why but I find this intriguing.


Well if you make it, let us know what you think.  It sounds easy as hell to make, LOL, I like easy!!


----------



## CSM

Will do!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well if you make it, let us know what you think.  It sounds easy as hell to make, LOL, I like easy!!


I'm easy!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm easy!


 Yeah, but you're _old_ easy


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you're _old_ easy


Yea BUT...Old means, I know what I'm doing.  Unlike the young studs.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm easy!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea BUT...Old means, I know what I'm doing.  Unlike the young studs.


 Only IF you can remember what you're doing!

Just yanking your chain.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Only IF you can remember what you're doing!


There's always the fine print...ain't there?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> There's always the fine print...ain't there?


 yep, and at my age even with reading glasses I cant read it!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> yep, and at my age even with reading glasses I cant read it!


Hell I didn't even see it..much less read it..But now I see there's a thing there,
item 1a..."Anyone over 46 years of age are prohibited from swinging on the chandeliers"..Damn that was always fun too! *Let's see em stop me*


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> "Anyone over 46 years of age are prohibited from swinging on the chandeliers"


Well that's disappointing.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hell I didn't even see it..much less read it..But now I see there's a thing there,
> item 1a..."Anyone over 46 years of age are prohibited from swinging on the chandeliers"..Damn that was always fun too! *Let's see em stop me*


 Well keeerappp I thought it said "Anyone over *blur* are *blur* swinging cheerleaders."


----------



## UsaPride

Why is it so quiet in here?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Why is it so quiet in here?



Lolita was on the other part of the board.  She is so fricking entertaining!  Whooo!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Lolita was on the other part of the board.  She is so fricking entertaining!  Whooo!


I know, I was laughing my ass off!  I even got out the popcorn last night reading her shit, LMAO!!!  To funny!!


----------



## Mr. P

well I jus been busy....GRITS!


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  You like that, doncha?!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  You like that, doncha?!


What?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What?


GRITS!!   :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> GRITS!!   :tng:


Oh...It just reminds me...Years ago, my Dad used to call one of my girlfriends Grits..
I always thought it was just something he made up cuz she was a southern country girl...maybe not...it's to late to ask him.

But yea...I like it.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Years ago, my Dad used to call one of my girlfriends Grits..
> I always thought it was just something he made up cuz she was a southern country girl


That's sweet!!!  



> But yea...I like it.


----------



## Mr. P

Sweet Tea all around then!  
Grits!


----------



## UsaPride

Dang!!  Thanks for the reminder!!  Gotta make a fresh pitcher before dinner!!!  
You know, when I lived in Illinois, you could not go anywhere and get sweet tea.  A friend I met there couldn't believe they had sweet tea everywhere here.  So, when she come down to visit, she had to order sweet tea everywhere we went and would just get the biggest kick out of it, LOL!  Too funny!!!  I guess I had the opposite look when I'd order it in Illinois, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang!!  Thanks for the reminder!!  Gotta make a fresh pitcher before dinner!!!
> You know, when I lived in Illinois, you could not go anywhere and get sweet tea.  A friend I met there couldn't believe they had sweet tea everywhere here.  So, when she come down to visit, she had to order sweet tea everywhere we went and would just get the biggest kick out of it, LOL!  Too funny!!!  I guess I had the opposite look when I'd order it in Illinois, LOL!!!



Yep..you'd be amased at how many states in the country don't do sweet tea. Ahhhhh da South is great!  

Hey tea ain't nothin, wait till I post green beans with bacon fat in it...


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep..you'd be amased at how many states in the country don't do sweet tea. Ahhhhh da South is great!


Heck, it shocked me that ONE state didn't have it, LOL!!!  Amased just isn't the word!  I'm dumbfounded!!  



> wait till I post green beans with bacon fat in it...


Ahhhhhhhhh!  **stomach growling**  
We use fatback in just about all our beans and peas.  Can't have beans without fatback!!
I've never used bacon fat.  I have used bacon crumbled in grean beans though.  Oh, man, that was some good eaten'!!
**stomach pissed off**


----------



## UsaPride

I have to take off now!

Good Night Mr. P


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I have to take off now!
> 
> Good Night Mr. P


Later Kidoooo!


----------



## Mr. P

Lets fire up this old thread...what ya say girlfriend?


----------



## Mr. P

I'm going to win...Not CSM...I'm going to win...Not CSM...I'm going to win...Not CSM...I'm going to win...Not CSM...


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

shhhhhhhh! I'm winning


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## CSM

Gooooood Morning, Yawl!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm going to win...Not CSM...I'm going to win...Not CSM...I'm going to win...Not CSM...I'm going to win...Not CSM...



Here is a prime example of the beginnings of self induced insanity. Pity.


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, I looked up soup recipes with raisins (I don't know what else looks like flies) and found this.  It's chili though and very wierd, LOL!!
> INGREDIENTS:
> 1 tablespoon chocolate syrup
> 1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
> 2 cups condensed French onion soup
> 1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans
> 2 (14 ounce) cans beef broth
> 2 teaspoons chili powder
> 2 tablespoons molasses
> 1/2 cup raisins
> 1 pound ground beef
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1 (5.5 ounce) can tomato-vegetable juice cocktail
> 6 fluid ounces cola-flavored carbonated beverage
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Combine chocolate syrup, tomatoes, French onion soup, kidney beans, beef broth, chili powder, molasses and raisins in a large stock pot and simmer.
> Meanwhile brown the ground beef, in a medium saute pan, over medium-high heat. Once browned, drain grease and add salt and pepper.
> Add browned beef, tomato juice and cola flavored carbonated beverage to soup mixture and simmer for an hour.



 OKAY! I made this up with the help of my three granddaughters. We had a blast and it turned out great! It has been formally designated as fly soup by the four of us.


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> OKAY! I made this up with the help of my three granddaughters. We had a blast and it turned out great! It has been formally designated as fly soup by the four of us.



You gotta be kidding me..  And you actually ATE it???


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Here is a prime example of the beginnings of self induced insanity. Pity.


Believe me I get lots of help with the insanity part...and she turns 17 tomorrow!


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> You gotta be kidding me..  And you actually ATE it???


 Yep....


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> OKAY! I made this up with the help of my three granddaughters. We had a blast and it turned out great! It has been formally designated as fly soup by the four of us.


So cool!  I'm glad yall liked it.  Now I'll have to try it, LOL!!  

Morning all!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits....Mornin Yank!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits....Mornin Yank!



I *trust* that I'm the Yank, and I get my very own 'Mornin'.


----------



## CSM

Hey old guy! do you work or are you one of those who feed at the pubic trough! I'm on white collar welfare myself (even though I am not white collar; not even blue collar...heck I dont even have a collar!)


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Hey old guy! do you work or are you one of those who feed at the pubic trough! I'm on white collar welfare myself (even though I am not white collar; not even blue collar...heck I dont even have a collar!)


Yep...just sent the wife to work, now I'm worn out!
Realestate investments....I'll probably be busy outside doing repairs on a property soon.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I *trust* that I'm the Yank, and I get my very own 'Mornin'.


Yes you are. and did.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Realestate investments....I'll probably be busy outside doing repairs on a property soon.


You flip houses, Mr. P??


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep...just sent the wife to work, now I'm worn out!
> Realestate investments....I'll probably be busy outside doing repairs on a property soon.


 AHHH one of them corporate capitalist rich elite, eh? Oppressing the poor minorities of this nation. No wonder you are a conservative. I could really get along with you if I knew you were a baby killer too!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You flip houses, Mr. P??


I try..


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yes you are. and did.



Hah.  I'd curtsy, if it weren't too damn early, and I weren't too damn old.    Instead, I'll sit around and suck back coffee for now.   

On a side note, how's the job going, Chickadee??


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I try..


My husband has done that.  He's actually in the process of picking up another.
Woohoo!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> On a side note, how's the job going, Chickadee??


I love it!  I'm having such a great time there, making money, and actually speaking face to face with other adults, LOL!!
Thanks for asking!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hah.  I'd curtsy, if it weren't too damn early, and I weren't too damn old.    Instead, I'll sit around and suck back coffee for now.


Yea too early...I don't think I could take a curtsy.....might hurt the heart, ya know?  Wait tell later.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea too early...I don't think I could take a curtsy.....might hurt the heart, ya know?  Wait tell later.


 Depends on what she'd be wearing.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> AHHH one of them corporate capitalist rich elite, eh? Oppressing the poor minorities of this nation. No wonder you are a conservative. I could really get along with you if I knew you were a baby killer too!


Elite? Mr. P? I'm jus a blue jean tennis shoe (K-mart) fashion person..Funny I've rubbed elbows with some very elite folks...But in the end I remain, just Mr. P, I like it that way.


----------



## Shattered

Work clothes, of course.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Elite? Mr. P? I'm jus a blue jean tennis shoe (K-mart) fashion person..Funny I've rubbed elbows with some very elite folks...But in the end I remain, just Mr. P, I like it that way.


 Just yanking your chain with some sarcasm....did you forget to take your Alzheimer's medication this morning? *sheesh*


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Work clothes, of course.


Nope...my all the time clothes.
Unless of course I need to dress up...
Then yea..a suit if I have too.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Just yanking your chain with some sarcasm....did you forget to take your Alzheimer's medication this morning? *sheesh*


Thanks for the reminder! I knew there was something I forgot!


----------



## Shattered

Nono.  That was in response to CSM's "depending on what she's wearing" comment.  I just forgot to quote..


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nono.  That was in response to CSM's "depending on what she's wearing" comment.  I just forgot to quote..


Alzheimers medication for everyone!

By the way, my posts in no way are meant to be demeaning to ...uh... what was I saying?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nono.  That was in response to CSM's "depending on what she's wearing" comment.  I just forgot to quote..


Shoooooooooo...And I thought we were gonna break up cuz I didn't dress nice!
 :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Shoooooooooo...And I thought we were gonna break up cuz I didn't dress nice!
> :rotflmao:



Nah.  It's when you start settling for cheap kitchen crap that you're out the door.    A lady DOES have standards, you know.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Alzheimers medication for everyone!
> 
> By the way, my posts in no way are meant to be demeaning to ...uh... what was I saying?


No Problem here. Grandpa!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nah.  It's when you start settling for cheap kitchen crap that you're out the door.    A lady DOES have standards, you know.


Gawd do I! Billy Ruth always had to have PBR beer! Geeezzzzz


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Gawd do I! Billy Ruth always had to have PBR beer! Geeezzzzz



Ew.  That's not even real beer.  

Not that *I* would know anything about such bad habits as drinking...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ew.  That's not even real beer.
> 
> Not that *I* would know anything about such bad habits as drinking...


I'll tag ya as a white wine girl.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My husband has done that.  He's actually in the process of picking up another.
> Woohoo!


What does he concentrate on, for sale buy owner, bank owned, Va, Hud
or court house step foreclosures?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll tag ya as a white wine girl.



Nope..  Not much of a drinker at all..  Once in a while I go bowling for shots, tho..  (Said friend is a baaaaaaaaad influence).  

If I do drink, it's Southern Comfort & 7-Up, or Long Island's..  The once a year that I DO have a beer, it's MGD.

I'm boring.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What does he concentrate on, for sale buy owner, bank owned, Va, Hud
> or court house step foreclosures?


He actually goes through a friend of ours.  He owns a Home Improvement company and has alot of friends that are realtors, so he gets homes through them.
He did a section 8 house once for a private investor.  After everything was said and done, the owners ended up making a $30,000 profit off that house!  That's when he got into wanting to flip his own houses!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> He actually goes through a friend of ours.  He owns a Home Improvement company and has alot of friends that are realtors, so he gets homes through them.
> He did a section 8 house once for a private investor.  After everything was said and done, the owners ended up making a $30,000 profit off that house!  That's when he got into wanting to flip his own houses!



Yep $30k will peak yer interest alright!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep $30k will peak yer interest alright!


Yeah, no shit!  It's just a shame it went to someone other than the ones that busted their ass!  He got major expeirence though, it went from Section 8 to above market value, gotta love that!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nope..  Not much of a drinker at all..  Once in a while I go bowling for shots, tho..  (Said friend is a baaaaaaaaad influence).
> 
> If I do drink, it's Southern Comfort & 7-Up, or Long Island's..  The once a year that I DO have a beer, it's MGD.
> 
> I'm boring.



Well...ya got the Southern Comfort at least...theres hope fer ya Yank!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, no shit!  It's just a shame it went to someone other than the ones that busted their ass!  He got major expeirence though, it went from Section 8 to above market value, gotta love that!


Brains..not braun...always come out ahead in $$$$$$.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Brains..not braun...always come out ahead in $$$$$$.


This is true!  But without that braun, the brains wouldn't have all that $$$$$$, greedy bastards, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well...ya got the Southern Comfort at least...theres hope fer ya Yank!



You mean I'm not already perfect just the way I am???

Damn.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You mean I'm not already perfect just the way I am???
> 
> Damn.


Ha!!! No...think All-Clad!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> This is true!  But without that braun, the brains wouldn't have all that $$$$$$, greedy bastards, LOL!!


Now see I'm "perfect"...I do the brain and the braun. Well, most of the braun, anyway. :crutch: Means more $$$$ 
Yep ...a greedy bastard!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now see I'm "perfect"
> Yep ...a greedy bastard!


 :rotflmao:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

George W. Bush is the first American president since World War II that did not address the Canadian House of Commons in his first term but still won re-election.


----------



## UsaPride

I did not know that!!  Very interesting!


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...23% of all photocopier faults worldwide are caused by people sitting on them and photocopying their butts.


----------



## no1tovote4

Did you know that there was such a creature as a Fruitarian?

www.fruitarian.com


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...Wearing headphones for just an hour will increase the bacteria in your ear by 700 times.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Hawaii has only two snakes. One is a sea snake rarely seen in Hawaii waters. The other is a blind snake that lives like an earthworm.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you know?...Wearing headphones for just an hour will increase the bacteria in your ear by 700 times.




.....ew.


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...More than 50% of the people in the world have never made or received a telephone call.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you know that there was such a creature as a Fruitarian?
> 
> www.fruitarian.com



 

Just kidding.


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?... The greatest recorded number of children that have been born by one mother is 69! The poor lass gave birth to 16 pairs of twins, seven sets of triplets and a measly 4 sets of quadruplets. Even in the days before IVF!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hawaii has only two snakes. One is a sea snake rarely seen in Hawaii waters. The other is a blind snake that lives like an earthworm.


Awesome!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

The world's oldest active parliamentary body is the Icelandic Althing which met first before the year 1000.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you know?...More than 50% of the people in the world have never made or received a telephone call.



Did you know....I am not part of that 50% and I have to make a phone call?


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Did you know....I am not part of that 50% and I have to make a phone call?


Me neither, I just hung up the phone, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...Males, on average, think about sex every 7 seconds.


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...Duelling is legal in Paraguay as long as both parties are registered blood donors.


----------



## no1tovote4

Did you know that the dollar symbol ($) is a U combined with an S (U.S.) ?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you know that the dollar symbol ($) is a U combined with an S (U.S.) ?


Really??  That's cool!


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history.

Spades - King David

Hearts - Charlemagne

Clubs - Alexander the Great

Diamonds - Julius Caesar


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...In England, the Speaker of the House is not allowed to speak.

:rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...The average chocolate bar has 8 insects' legs in it.


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...In France, a five year old child can buy an alcholic drink in a bar


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...Los Angeles' full name is "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula". In English this means 'The City of Angels'


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...The expression "to get fired" comes from long, long ago. When clans wanted to get rid of their unwanted people without killing them used to burn their houses down.


----------



## UsaPride

Did you know?...An average human loses about 200 head hairs per day.


----------



## insein

what do i win...


----------



## UsaPride

insein said:
			
		

> what do i win...


For what?


----------



## dmp

Wow! this thread has MANY more replies than the "Listening to" thread. 

yay!


----------



## Mr. P

I'm back!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I was expectinjg a call from Joker today...we were going to go have a beer.


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I was expectinjg a call from Joker today...we were going to go have a beer.


I was going to ask if you saw him yet..


----------



## insein

eh...


----------



## UsaPride

Good Evening!!


----------



## Shattered

Man..  Who gets up at 2:15am, and just stays up...  Sheesh.  :/


----------



## Mr. P

Hate it when that happens.
Good Moning


----------



## Shattered

Hmph.  Afternoon.  (S'what it feels like now.)  Coffee?


----------



## Mr. P

On my second cup.


----------



## Shattered

Seems you have some catching up to do.  I'm on the second half of a pot.


----------



## Mr. P

4 cups max and I'm done with it.


----------



## Shattered

Uh..  Me, too.  

They're just large travel size "cups".


----------



## Mr. P

I'll bet you'll be a bear at work today.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll bet you'll be a bear at work today.




Hmm..  Bed at 10:30, up at 2:15.. I'll bet you're right...


----------



## Mr. P

I can hear em whispering now...
*Stay away from shattered she's been up since 2am, Oh shit*


----------



## Shattered

Nah.. I won't be mean.. I just won't be my normal lippy, smartassed, sarcstic, charming self.


----------



## Mr. P

Oh, so the peons get a break today, huh?


----------



## Shattered

Methinks I'll go retry this whole sleep thing again..  If I don't, it's going to be a looooooooooooooong day.


----------



## Mr. P

Later..


----------



## CSM

Ugh...good morning I think


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Ugh...good morning I think


Why yes it is...foggy as heck here though with lots of rain heading in.


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits!


  You know I like that!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You know I like that!!


Uh huh!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Uh huh!








I'm so easily pleased!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm so easily pleased!!


Me hearts a racin, blood pressure increasin...this can't be good at 8am!:rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

You're a nut!  LOL!!

Other than the heart attack waiting to happen, lol, how's it going this morning, Mr. P??


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Me hearts a racin, blood pressure increasin...this can't be good at 8am!:rotflmao:


 Take one o them nitro pills they gave you and try to relax! *sheesh*


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Take one o them nitro pills they gave you and try to relax! *sheesh*


I would but I forgot where I put em!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I would but I forgot where I put em!


 I know what you mean I often forget...uh....huh?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're a nut!  LOL!!
> 
> Other than the heart attack waiting to happen, lol, how's it going this morning, Mr. P??


Fine so far...the house search continues.
Two yesterday were in really bad shape, so I'll pass on em.


----------



## UsaPride

Why do you to insist on acting like yall are so old??   I'm gonna have to find a smilie with a cane, LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fine so far...the house search continues.
> Two yesterday were in really bad shape, so I'll pass on em.


So they need a little more than a hug?  LOL!!!  
That's what my mom says about a house that's not that bad but still needs work, LOL!
Keep looking, the perfect house is out there!  Good luck finding it!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Why do you to insist on acting like yall are so old??   I'm gonna have to find a smilie with a cane, LOL!!!


Gets ya more respect...earned or not.:gross2:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Gets ya more respect...earned or not.


I knew it!!!  Users!!!   :spank3: 
I almost thought it was because old men are sexy so you're playing it up some.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So they need a little more than a hug?  LOL!!!
> That's what my mom says about a house that's not that bad but still needs work, LOL!
> Keep looking, the perfect house is out there!  Good luck finding it!!


Way more than a hug,yes...It's a constant search for the perfect cost effective project...Had one in hand and it sold before I moved on it...that happens, but there are tons of houses out there.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I almost thought it was because old men are sexy so you're playing it up some.


OH YEA...THAT TOO!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, it takes a lot of patience and that's something I just don't have, LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> OH YEA...THAT TOO!


:rotflmao:

Too funny!!!  I'll say one thing for yall, you keep me smiling!!


----------



## CSM

Actually, the "old" routine is something we use so you young folks will underestimate us. There is an adage that says age and treachery beats youth and enthusiasm every time.  Our refelexes are a bit slower, but we're craftier!  As for being "sexier" I dont know about that, but us old guys know where most of the right switches are!


----------



## UsaPride

I would never underestimate the two of you.  I think you know exactly what you're doing, LOL!!  


			
				CSM said:
			
		

> but us old guys know where most of the right switches are!


Hey, that's good information to know!!!


----------



## CSM

Now Mr. P will charge me with consorting with the enemy!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Now Mr. P will charge me with consorting with the enemy!


But I'll still luv ya!!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Now Mr. P will charge me with consorting with the enemy!


Nahhhh...I was just going to add that..
Not only do we know where the switches are..We know how to use em, too!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhhh...I was just going to add that..
> Not only do we know where the switches are..We know how to use em, too!



...when you can remember...


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...when you can remember...


 remember what?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not only do we know where the switches are..We know how to use em, too!


Chalk up one more for old men!!


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> remember what?



I forgot..


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I forgot..


LMAO!!!
I swear, as bad as my memory is, I fit right in with this crowd, LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!
> I swear, as bad as my memory is, I fit right in with this crowd, LOL!!!



I'm not actually old.. I'm just playing along for shits & giggles.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...when you can remember...


That is something WE NEVER FORGET!
The problem is life plays this nasty trick on us...with age you just begin to not give a shit anymore, so that knowledge an skill acquired with great effort in the wee hours of the night are lost to sweet dreams.
In other words...ya had your chance!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That is something WE NEVER FORGET!
> The problem is life plays this nasty trick on us...with age you just begin to not give a shit anymore, so that knowledge an skill acquired with great effort in the wee hours of the night are lost to sweet dreams.
> In other words...ya had your chance!



T'would seem to me that YOU had YOUR chance..  Us young'n's are still kickin.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm not actually old.. I'm just playing along for shits & giggles.


I know, I was teasin'


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> In other words...ya had your chance!


:rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

Hola!  How's the board today?

 :alco:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hola!  How's the board today?
> 
> :alco:


Well, hey there Sugar Plum!!  How's all going?


----------



## no1tovote4

*squiggles*

Pretty good!  Rested and relaxed after a day off from work yesterday.


----------



## UsaPride

Sounds good!!  I had the day off yesterday too but don't seem to rested or relaxed.  Thank God I have to work tonight so I can get a break!  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

Uh Oh!  Something happened to your bumpersticker!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Uh Oh!  Something happened to your bumpersticker!


I know!!  Gotta find a new one, I guess.  
I've been looking for me a Christmas avatar for the past couple of days, I'll just have to find a new bumpersticker too!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I know!!  Gotta find a new one, I guess.
> I've been looking for me a Christmas avatar for the past couple of days, I'll just have to find a new bumpersticker too!




I was trying to give your rep a bounce for that poem in the dating thread, but I seem to have to spread even more love around before I can get at you again!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, thanks Sugar Plum!!  Start spreading


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, thanks Sugar Plum!!  Start spreading


Now sugar britches..I'm jealous yer callin someone sugar plum.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now sugar britches..I'm jealous yer callin someone sugar plum.


But it gives him the squigly's  

Kinda like when you call me Grits


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But it gives him the squigly's
> 
> Kinda like when you call me Grits


Well.....okay then...


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well.....okay then...


You can be my Sweet P, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You can be my Sweet P, LOL!!


There goes the heart rate again!
Yer gonna kill me girl! But what a way to die!


----------



## UsaPride

You're so silly!!


----------



## UsaPride

*1001*  for me on this thread!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> *1001*  for me on this thread!!


GRITS!!! get a grip..yea it sounded bad but I still love ya...(in a cyber way).
Forget it...No worries.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> GRITS!!! get a grip.


LMAO!!!  I was just amazed that I hit a thousand and was just sharing my excitement Sweet P!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  I was just amazed that I hit a thousand and was just sharing my excitement Sweet P!


Women!


----------



## UsaPride

*MEN!!!*


----------



## manu1959

winning!


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> winning!



 

You are!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, well, well!  Look at you two sneaking in!!


----------



## manu1959

:moon4:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> :moon4:


Nice ass!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nice ass!


Where!!!!?????


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nice ass!



 :kiss2:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Where!!!!?????


Sorry, that should have read  "Nice, ass!"  


Just teasing!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> :kiss2:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



less teeth!


----------



## Mr. P

Wow, Tornado warning here till 3am..Damn this is December,,isn't it?


----------



## Mr. P

Hummmm...anyone up this late?


----------



## Shattered

Of course, Toots.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Of course, Toots.


Oh gee..not you again!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh gee..not you again!



Ok.  Not me.  I'll go away.  

Bye bye.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.  Not me.  I'll go away.
> 
> Bye bye.


  Yea right...Hey did ya get any more sleep this morning?


----------



## Mr. P

11:53pm...I win for the day!!!


----------



## Shattered

I'd come and talk to you, but you told me to go away.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

I sure am  ed


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning.....

It's  *FRIDAY!*


----------



## CSM

Good morning...just so yawl know, I'll be out of the loop until the end of next week. I have to travel on military business for the first part of next week.


----------



## Mr. P

When do you leave? Today?


----------



## Shattered

Ok.. What's with all the pop-ups from this site over the last 3 days?    I never used to get them.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.. What's with all the pop-ups from this site over the last 3 days?    I never used to get them.


Not getting any here.


----------



## Shattered

They're awful.  I'm going to go reboot, and let AdAware and Spybot do their jobs...


----------



## Shattered

(tries to post/refresh to see what happens)


----------



## Mr. P

and?


----------



## Shattered

And..  I get a pop-up..

That one was about registry cleaning..


----------



## no1tovote4

I never get popups from this site.  It is one of the reasons why I come here more often than the site that I used to post at.


----------



## Mr. P

You use Firefox, right?


----------



## Shattered

I use both IE and Firefox.  I just switched back over to Firefox, but have been using IE since I joined....without a problem.


----------



## Shattered

I cant make any cute little dollies while using Firefox, which is why I switch back to IE.


----------



## Mr. P

Hummm....I just came back in with Netscape...No pop-ups.


----------



## no1tovote4

I use IE.  I have the pro version of spybot it seems to clean those things out.  I don't think the popups are from the site, you must have some adware that adaware isn't getting.


----------



## Shattered

I guess I'll just have to be irritated until I have time to sit down and figure out what the problem is...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I guess I'll just have to be irritated until I have time to sit down and figure out what the problem is...



Check Add or Remove programs, there may be a Popup program that was added to your computer when you weren't looking.  You can just remove the program.  They will have the "Yes or No" options when you do, make sure to read them all, sometimes they are worded in a way to make it difficult for you to just <enter> through all of them.


----------



## Mr. P

I'm thinkin Shattered just has a case of Cooties!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> When do you leave? Today?


 Yep....


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin Shattered just has a case of Cooties!


 That is a given.


----------



## Shattered

Both Spybot, and AdAware say no problems were found, and it doesn't look like anything was auto-installed..  virus checks are run every night as well...

(And I told you I had cooties - I showed them to you)


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Yep....


Well take care Bud. And don't take any wooden nickles!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Both Spybot, and AdAware say no problems were found, and it doesn't look like anything was auto-installed..  virus checks are run every night as well...
> 
> (And I told you I had cooties - I showed them to you)




Plus, she's a gurl!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Both Spybot, and AdAware say no problems were found, and it doesn't look like anything was auto-installed..  virus checks are run every night as well...
> 
> (And I told you I had cooties - I showed them to you)



Are you at work or home...on a network or stand alone?


----------



## Shattered

At home.  On a network.  With firewall.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> At home.  On a network.  With firewall.


Well it's just an idea...but I was thinking the problem may be on the host puter.
But if you're on the host, I guess not.


----------



## Shattered

I'm the host...

...and this host is going to work...

I have a sneaking suspicion..  I have a fan that likes to worm his way into peoples computers & do all kinds of neat little things...so I'm going to have someone look at it later.


----------



## Mr. P

Oh...lil love notes, huh?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh...lil love notes, huh?



That's one way of looking at it..  Another is a dire need for attention, beit negative or positive...


----------



## Shattered

Anywho..  Back in a bit.. Today is slackoff day at work, but I have to spend 45 mins driving there first.


----------



## Mr. P

Later


----------



## Shattered

:spank3:  Be good.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> :spank3:  Be good.


I always "Be Good"!


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' all!!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits! Slept in today, huh?


----------



## no1tovote4

Morning Pride!


----------



## UsaPride

Sweet P and Sugar Plum  
Yeah, I slept in.  I couldn't sleep last night and didn't pass out until around 4am.  Bad night, very bad night!!   :spank3:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sweet P and Sugar Plum
> Yeah, I slept in.  I couldn't sleep last night and didn't pass out until around 4am.  Bad night, very bad night!!   :spank3:


Oooooooooo...hate it when that happens!


----------



## UsaPride

Yeah, me too!!


----------



## UsaPride

Helllooooooooo????

Anybody in here?????

N - E - BA - Deee?????


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> N - E - BA - Deee?????


Huh?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Huh?


Are you asking me about "N-E-Ba-dee'?  Sound it out, "anybody".  I was just being silly.  Kinda down, trying to get happy again.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are you asking me about "N-E-Ba-dee'?  Sound it out, "anybody".  I was just being silly.  Kinda down, trying to get happy again.


Farthead! :gross2:


----------



## UsaPride

OMG!  I actually laughed, LOL! 

Thanks Sweet P!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OMG!  I actually laughed, LOL!
> 
> Thanks Sweet P!!


Anytime..


----------



## no1tovote4

hi


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

:usa:


----------



## no1tovote4

Hey Pride!  It appears that you are winning!


----------



## UsaPride

I rock!!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> :usa:


Hey Frenchie!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## no1tovote4

What?  You appear to be "not happy".


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

>


What's a matter, sweet stuff??


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey Frenchie!!



I'd much rather speak German, but all I can remember is unter der tabelle. Well, that and: "Badezimmer?"


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What?  You appear to be "not happy".



Just playing with the smileys. See:   
Heheheh


----------



## no1tovote4

Oh I see!  Like this!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> unter der tabelle.


Under the table?  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Just playing with the smileys. See:
> Heheheh


Well, have people concerned why don't cha?!!!   :chains:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*iiiiiii'mmmmmmmmmmmmm
Bbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UsaPride

Welcome back, Joker!  You sure have been missed!!!


----------



## manu1959

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I'd much rather speak German, but all I can remember is unter der tabelle. Well, that and: "Badezimmer?"



wie gehts?


----------



## manu1959

hello joker


----------



## manu1959

hello usa ya little hottie


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hello usa ya little hottie


Hey there, my little Califonia sunshine!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey there, my little Califonia sunshine!!


Where's my spankin???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Where's my spankin???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


Ooooooo Baby!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ooooooo Baby!!!


I knew you'd like that  

Just teasing


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I knew you'd like that
> 
> Just teasing


always a tease with you.


----------



## UsaPride

ME??  Looks whose talking, buddy!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> ME??  Looks whose talking, buddy!!


You're not talking about that pic thing again are you???


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:

You're such a nut!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, going out to eat.  Finally, someone to wait on me!  
Yall have a good night!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, going out to eat.  Finally, someone to wait on me!
> Yall have a good night!!!


Ewwwwwwwwwww...Working in a restaurant and going out to eat, knowing what you know?


----------



## no1tovote4

Hi all, anybody around?


----------



## Mr. P

Yep...for bit anyway...jus bouncin around.


----------



## no1tovote4

Yeah, finished doing the Lodge website and thought I would hang here for a bit.


----------



## Mr. P

Things seem to of died...Must be date night.


----------



## Mr. P

Lodge? What Lodge?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Lodge? What Lodge?




I am a Freemason and the webmaster for our lodge.  I would post the link but one of the Great and Glorious Moderators would come and take it away!

 :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

PM it...I'd like to look.


----------



## no1tovote4

I sent it.  Tell me what you think.

(Woohoo!  Reply number 3600!)


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Just teasing



make sure to use your teeth


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwwwwww...Working in a restaurant and going out to eat, knowing what you know?


Yeah really!    We went to where I work so I know all was good!  I had to show off my babies!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> make sure to use your teeth


*OUCH!!!*


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah really!    We went to where I work so I know all was good!  I had to show off my babies!


I grew up in and around restaurants so I'm always watching. Bad habit I know.
But some of the stuff I've seen go on would shock most folks, even in upper end places.


----------



## UsaPride

This is so true!  I didn't really relize it until I started working there.  I won't say anything bad, BUT, there are those waitresses, Hmmmm!  All I'll say is, I'm glad I got seated with one that I know washes her hands!!


----------



## Mr. P

Oh heck that's nothin, well it is really...I've work in a place that re-used food from previous customers plates.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh heck that's nothin, well it is really...I've work in a place that re-used food from previous customers plates.


   

That's disgusting!!  Well, that's one thing I can say, we don't reuse anything.  Even if a customer sends their plate back, barely touched, to cook steak longer, the whole plate gets trashed and a whole new plate is made!  
Man, you've really got me rethinking ever eating out again!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's disgusting!!  Well, that's one thing I can say, we don't reuse anything.  Even if a customer sends their plate back, barely touched, to cook steak longer, the whole plate gets trashed and a whole new plate is made!
> Man, you've really got me rethinking ever eating out again!!



I'm  very careful about where I eat.
Mexican restaurants...Man I shudder to think what happens in the back. Same with some Chinese.

I watched em bus tables in a Mexican place once and saw them take those chips they always serve and place them all together on their own level of the bus cart..Strange huh? Most people wouldn't give it a thought...I watched and sure enough the first stop for the cart was at the bin where they keep the chips, and yes they dumped em all in there to be served again.

Mr. P made a friendly call to the local health dept. restaurant inspection folks. The next time I went in, the practice had stopped.
Bad news is...I'm sure this is a very common practice.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I watched and sure enough the first stop for the cart was at the bin where they keep the chips, and yes they dumped em all in there to be served again.


Eww, eww, eww!!  That's so gross!!  We give hushpuppies and there's no way we can even use the unopen butter that was with them at a table.  Not that I would, but we have to throw everything that was on that table away!!
Man, I'm really never eating out again!!  Thanks alot, Mr. P!!   :spank3:


----------



## janeeng

How about getting a sub, or as some say, hero, and know that the meat that they just piled on, hit the floor before it made it to your roll? Oh yes, it has been done, and talked about on how funny it was.  Jeff (Jeff & Laura), even though he isn't on here anymore at the moment, he knows the truth there!


----------



## UsaPride

Damn, Janeen!  That's just gross!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn, Janeen!  That's just gross!!



your not kidding! I hear that story years ago, how a big FAT woman came in and got nasty, so they sort of dropped the meat on the ground, then put it on the roll! 

Mr. P is right though about the chinese too - I hear how they serve things over and over, and things that got scraped from your plates too, back on to the buffet.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Eww, eww, eww!!  That's so gross!!....
> Man, I'm really never eating out again!!  Thanks alot, Mr. P!!   :spank3:


I have story worse than that one.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Taco Bell. Taco meat. Nasty employee. Self gratification. Nuff said.


----------



## Mr. P

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Taco Bell. Taco meat. Nasty employee. Self gratification. Nuff said.


Anyone that does something like that should do jail time.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Anyone that does something like that should do jail time.



I think he did. Obviously he got fired, but not before a lot of people got sick from eating there. Thanfully, I'm not a big Taco Bell person to begin with, but I did know someone that ate there and got sick.


----------



## Shattered

Are we there yet??


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Are we there yet??


Where would that be?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Where would that be?



I dunno, but it really used to piss mommy and daddy off for some reason.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I dunno, but it really used to piss mommy and daddy off for some reason.



  And STILL DOES!


----------



## no1tovote4

**sneaks in when nobody else is online to see who is winning**


----------



## Shattered

Still me..  Nice try, tho.


----------



## no1tovote4

**sneaky gurl steals my glory**

How ya doing Shattered?


----------



## Mr. P

Good Monin, Folks!


----------



## Shattered

Ochtend, Zonneschijn..  Koffie?


----------



## Mr. P

Coffeed out, But thanks.  

*How's that for pretending I know what the hell you said?*


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Coffeed out, But thanks.
> 
> *How's that for pretending I know what the hell you said?*



You coulda picked a harder word than "coffee"..  

Nothing any different than what I say any other morning, other than it's in Dutch.


----------



## UsaPride

Morning all!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You coulda picked a harder word than "coffee"..
> 
> Nothing any different than what I say any other morning, other than it's in Dutch.


Well, it's ALL Greek to me!


----------



## dilloduck

hey tex  gm


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, Ducky and Sweet P!!  How are yall this morning??


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, it's ALL Greek to me!



No, that's Dutch!  

Morning, Pride.


----------



## dilloduck

gonna grab some coffee--maybe I can tell ya how I am after a cup


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, Ducky and Sweet P!!  How are yall this morning??


Fine as a frog hair, here Pride.

Shattered is my case cuz I don't know Dutch...But I have a secret..Dutch is when the guy an girl on a date pay thier own way! Hahahahaha....DUTCH!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> gonna grab some coffee--maybe I can tell ya how I am after a cup



Better grab 3.  I could use another two.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Better grab 3.  I could use another two.



I'll make a big pot !


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fine as a frog hair, here Pride.
> 
> Shattered is my case cuz I don't know Dutch...But I have a secret..Dutch is when the guy an girl on a date pay thier own way! Hahahahaha....DUTCH!



Maaaaaan..  You know you're gettin old when you've gotta 'splain your own jokes.  S'ok.  We love you just the way you are.


----------



## UsaPride

Hey Shattered!!  Hope all is going good!!

Fine as frog hair, LMAO!!  Too cute, Sweet P!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maaaaaan..  You know you're gettin old when you've gotta 'splain your own jokes.  S'ok.  We love you just the way you are.


No joke...that's somtin I lernt at the Georgia school of the outback! I got a degree in Redneck Studies! With a Minor
in How to impress women *BURP*!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No joke...that's somtin I lernt at the Georgia school of the outback! I got a degree in Redneck Studies! With a Minor
> in How to impress women *BURP*!



When ya can cook and sweet talk the women like that, your 90% of there way there Mr. P !


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> When ya can cook and sweet talk the women like that, your 90% of there way there Mr. P !



The "cook" gets him 90% of the way there..  The "sweet talkin" gets him kicked back to about 55% of the way there.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> The "cook" gets him 90% of the way there..  The "sweet talkin" gets him kicked back to about 55% of the way there.


 
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hear from reliable sources that Mr. P is the king when it comes to PMs. !


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hear from reliable sources that Mr. P is the king when it comes to PMs. !



Some of us can read straight through those, tho.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hear from reliable sources that Mr. P is the king when it comes to PMs. !


Well, I'm jealous then!  I don't get sweet talkin' PM's from Mr. P!!  

But he does call me 'Grits', so all's good again!


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Some of us can read straight through those, tho.



how are things in winter land any way ? chilly ?


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> how are things in winter land any way ? chilly ?



Cold & windy, but not a flake in sight..  Tho, they claim we'll get a little bit today.  My poor outside decorations are blowing over.  I'm ready to just stand a shotgun up in the front yard, and leave the animated buck laying on it's side on the ground.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hear from reliable sources that Mr. P is the king when it comes to PMs. !


You need some new sources, Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cold & windy, but not a flake in sight..  Tho, they claim we'll get a little bit today.  My poor outside decorations are blowing over.  I'm ready to just stand a shotgun up in the front yard, and leave the animated buck laying on it's side on the ground.




LMAO--not that's some cool decorating---we're supposed to get our first freeze here tommorrow. I finally might get a break from mowing the lawn soon!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cold & windy, but not a flake in sight..


Ha! Lolita was here last night, I think.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LMAO--not that's some cool decorating---we're supposed to get our first freeze here tommorrow. I finally might get a break from mowing the lawn soon!



Entertaining, maybe.. But I don't think it would go over well..  I live in a very conservative neighborhood..


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ha! Lolita was here last night, I think.



LMAO!!!


----------



## Shattered

You got zinged for that one, P.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ha! Lolita was here last night, I think.



oh damn, I missed her--she's always fun. Well off to my son's ballgames--have a good one everyone!


----------



## Mr. P

Later dillo...trouble maker!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You got zinged for that one, P.


Finally, she shows me some affection!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Finally, she shows me some affection!



Well, I'm not easy, and your cookware didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Mr. P

Hey Pride...Where ya eatin out at tonight?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not easy, and your cookware didn't do anything for me.


But you've never seen me use it!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> But you've never seen me use it!



Doesn't matter..  If the initial picture isn't very enticing, the image is skewed for life.   :spank3:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter..  If the initial picture isn't very enticing, the image is skewed for life.   :spank3:


*Checkin my course list from Redneck studies. Hummm "Pitcher", "Pitch her"...no "picture" stuff..
wait, here it is under evidence*
Nevermind.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *Checkin my course list from Redneck studies. Hummm "Pitcher", "Pitch her"...no "picture" stuff..
> wait, here it is under evidence*
> Nevermind.


 
LMAO!!!!!  Someones on a roll today..but alas...it's too late...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!!  Someones on a roll today..but alas...it's too late...


Better late than never, Yank!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Better late than never, Yank!



*chuckle*  I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks...

Gotta drive to work now, so I can slack off on here some more.  Back later.


----------



## Mr. P

Later!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Pride...Where ya eatin out at tonight?


You can't be serious!!   :spank3:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You can't be serious!!   :spank3:


No Grits, I'm not serious..Just jerkin that chain,


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey


----------



## Mr. P

Hey she's BAACCCCCKKK!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey she's BAACCCCCKKK!!!



But she's doin somethin productive, like wrapping Christmas presents.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> But she's doin somethin productive, like wrapping Christmas presents.


Yep...bout to sign out here myself..
I'm cravin a batch of corn bread. 

PS...Hope ya got me sometin nice.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep...bout to sign out here myself..
> I'm cravin a batch of corn bread.
> 
> PS...Hope ya got me sometin nice.



What I got you is just as nice, and spectacular as what you got me, Snookums!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> What I got you is just as nice, and spectacular as what you got me, Snookums!


DAMN-it...could ya loan me a egg?
I had no idea we're out!!!
I'm not going out to the store!!!!!!!PISS on it! 
Hate it when that happens..

*Your gift is in the mail, Yank.*
*One more thing...Ya got to settle on a pet name for me...you use so many I'm confused...most women just call me Asshole, can ya believe it*


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> DAMN-it...could ya loan me a egg?
> I had no idea we're out!!!
> I'm not going out to the store!!!!!!!PISS on it!
> Hate it when that happens..
> 
> *Your gift is in the mail, Yank.*
> *One more thing...Ya got to settle on a pet name for me...you use so many I'm confused...most women just call me Asshole, can ya believe it*



I'm sure if given enough time, I can come up with one just as charming as "Yank".


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm sure if given enough time, I can come up with one just as charming as "Yank".


Given enough time? And they say we're slow in the south! :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Given enough time? And they say we're slow in the south! :rotflmao:



Well, it *does* have to be "board appropriate", too..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, it *does* have to be "board appropriate", too..


OUCH!!!!! Yea WITCH!!!
But then again..I'm aware of a 15 yr old here now...so..well, ya know.


----------



## no1tovote4

Psst.  As of the previous post Mr. P was winning!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Yeah, but who is winning now?


----------



## no1tovote4

Well, if it weren't for this post you would be!


----------



## Shattered

Me.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> Me.



No, me.


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Come on, there's 3,000 some-odd replies to this topic, just get it over with and lock it after I post this!!!  :rotflmao:   :rotflmao:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Sure thing.


----------



## no1tovote4

I wonder if I should add "in this thread" to my signature so I can be assured that I won't forget to post that line.

What do you all think?


----------



## Shattered

Night, Kids!  

(I win)

 :kiss2:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Sure thing.  :happy2:


----------



## no1tovote4

'Night y'all!


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin'!!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits! Yank! Dillo, all.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits!


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3: 

'Morning.


----------



## UsaPride

So how is everyone on my favorite thread today???


----------



## no1tovote4

Tired.


----------



## Mr. P

Still fine as a frog hair...cept I have bills to pay and hate writing checks!


----------



## UsaPride

Wake up, no1!!!  

I feel for ya, Mr. P.  I have to run out and do some bill paying myself today.  Fun, fun, joy, joy!  I think we should be excluded from bill paying in the month of December.  Dagnabit, Christmas is coming, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

I use an online service to pay my bills.  It is awesome, it takes minutes and I don't have to write the checks myself.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Wake up, no1!!!
> 
> I feel for ya, Mr. P.  I have to run out and do some bill paying myself today.  Fun, fun, joy, joy!  I think we should be excluded from bill paying in the month of December.  Dagnabit, Christmas is coming, LOL!



Morning all--you guys screwed up and let your cold air filter down here---windy and dropping in the low 40s after a high of 80 yesterday!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Suppose to be in the 20s here tonight.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Suppose to be in the 20s here tonight.



bet ya got some chili or a big pot of stew going already ,huh?


----------



## Mr. P

Hey Dillo..How close are you to the Johnson Ranch, 20-30 miles?


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> bet ya got some chili or a big pot of stew going already ,huh?


No..but soon!!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Dillo..How close are you to the Johnson Ranch, 20-30 miles?


 more like 100 miles


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> more like 100 miles


Well tell me something...I spent 5 days
on that Ranch in 1986 and they say it's in the Texas hill country...What hills?


----------



## UsaPride

It's 48  here.  Chilly, chilly, chili (mmm, we may have that for dinner, lol)!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's 48  here.  Chilly, chilly, chili (mmm, we may have that for dinner, lol)!


I love N.C.  It's the closest state climate and geography wise to Georgia I've seen...almost a copy. S.C has more coastal marsh but I like N.C. much better.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I love NC more than any other state too!  

I remember some winters wearing shorts all year and some that would freeze your bones.  Not very many years with snow though.  My grandma used to say, "it's too cold to snow".  Ever heard of that?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I love NC more than any other state too!
> 
> I remember some winters wearing shorts all year and some that would freeze your bones.  Not very many years with snow though.  My grandma used to say, "it's too cold to snow".  Ever heard of that?




Oh yeah.  It is true as well, if it gets too cold it will not snow more than one or two flakes.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My grandma used to say, "it's too cold to snow".  Ever heard of that?


Oh yes..I've heard folks say that. Not really true but it doesn't matter, cold is cold, snow or no snow!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well tell me something...I spent 5 days
> on that Ranch in 1986 and they say it's in the Texas hill country...What hills?



Hey--at least we don't call em mountains ! :


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hey--at least we don't call em mountains ! :




What like those Appalachian "Mountains" they have out east?  I was driving through Pennsylvania on my way to my duty station in Maryland and didn't even realize I was in "Mountains" until I saw a sign telling me I was leaving the Appalachian Mountains.  I almost had a hernia laughing.

One time in Texas I got in an argument with by then GF about whether there were times the tops of the Mountains were hidden in clouds.  I told her that the mountains get so tall that the top is tundra year round and trees won't grow there, she basically called me a liar.  I guess Timber Line is something Texans will never understand until they see it, and anybody who has seen something a Texan hasn't is always a liar.


----------



## UsaPride

I thought it was always true.  We've had snot freezing weather and no snow, then it's been warm (a warm cold) and a dang blizzard outside.  Strange!    

Besides, grandma is always right!   :funnyface


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hey--at least we don't call em mountains ! :


Hahahahaha...Hey! Not nice.

Well, it was boring as hell...But I spent my time with the Secret Service guys and the Ranch manager, which was also Johnsons Pilot, had a nice time with them. Learned alot and heard many great stories too.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I thought it was always true.  We've had snot freezing weather and no snow, then it's been warm (a warm cold) and a dang blizzard outside.  Strange!
> 
> Besides, grandma is always right!   :funnyface



It's really a moisture thing Pride..Typically very cold air masses contain little moisture,
so no snow..but it really isn't the temp. itself..it's more a cause effect thing. 

It's true that very cold air most times will not produce snow..But that's cuz it's dry..
Not cuz it's cold. Nit pickin I know..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nit pickin I know..


LOL!!!  That's okay, I thought it was just an old wives tale, LOL!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's really a moisture thing Pride..Typically very cold air masses contain little moisture,
> so no snow..but it really isn't the temp. itself..it's more a cause effect thing.
> 
> It's true that very cold air most times will not produce snow..But that's cuz it's dry..
> Not cuz it's cold. Nit pickin I know..




In other words booger freezin' cold doesn't hold enough moisture in the air for snow to fall!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> In other words booger freezin' cold doesn't hold enough moisture in the air for snow to fall!


LMAO!!  Thanks for dumbing that down for me, Sugar Plum!  

Just teasing!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

...


----------



## no1tovote4

joker96bravo said:
			
		

> ...




...!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Thanks for dumbing that down for me, Sugar Plum!
> 
> Just teasing!


(squiggles!)

It wasn't for you!  I was repeating in order to ensure that I was clearly understanding the point.  Um, Yeah!

It was also a rather lame attempt at a joke.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (squiggles!)


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Did I win yet?


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Did I win yet?




No, not yet.


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Did I win yet?


Almost


----------



## Mr. P

Everyone just stop posting!..I won!!..My prize is even on the way..I hear it's "in the mail".


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> ..I hear it's "in the mail".


Yeah, and so is my check to the phone company


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, and so is my check to the phone company


Yea BUT..they don't believe you!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Ed McMahon is on my front step!  I won! I won!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Nevermind


----------



## Fmr jarhead

It was the UPS guy...I did not see his truck!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Maybe I should practice being a PW for a minute or two


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Just to get the prize


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Or will I be disappointed?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

No mas, por favor!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> It was the UPS guy...I did not see his truck!


Okay..so what was it..somethin for Jake
from Santa?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:gross2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Or will I be disappointed?




Ya just got to believe!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay..so what was it..somethin for Jake
> from Santa?



Must be...or something my wife doesn't want me to know about.....she pretended like it was nothing.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Must be...or something my wife doesn't want me to know about.....she pretended like it was nothing.


uh oh...
Did the box say "Batteries not included"?


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Must be...or something my wife doesn't want me to know about.....she pretended like it was nothing.


Yeah, and they think we buy that pretending stuff.... 

*Did ya watch where she hid it?* :rotflmao:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Probably in her pottery studio, cuz she knows I'll NEVER set foot in the "art" world, unless I am getting paid!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Probably in her pottery studio, cuz she knows I'll NEVER set foot in the "art" world, unless I am getting paid!


Hummmm...we can figure a way...
I'm a snooper from WAY back!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Where are my ladies???


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Where are my ladies???



they are busy .....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

doin what?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I will let them know that you were looking for them....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I will let them know that you were looking for them....


Hey!!!
What are you doin with my women???


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Nuthin.....I'm having a beer!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Nuthin.....I'm having a beer!


Lucky bastard~!~


----------



## Fmr jarhead

It's almost 6p...and I work out of the house!  

On a plane tomorrow for Ft Lauderdale!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> It's almost 6p...and I work out of the house!
> 
> On a plane tomorrow for Ft Lauderdale!


Ahhhh..sunny south Florida...Beaches, Gray hair and South America!
Can't say I envy ya.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Warm weather vs snow on Thrusday....
I'll take Florida!


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Warm weather vs snow on Thrusday....
> I'll take Florida!



No shit! We just got ANOTHER 10cm dumped on us, after it snowed all weekend!


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> No shit! We just got ANOTHER 10cm dumped on us, after it snowed all weekend!



sunny and warm here in cali today


----------



## Mr. P

No snow here.   Just very cold, low 20s for me tonight.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No snow here.   Just very cold, low 20s for me tonight.



she is making you sleep on the couch again?!  what did you do this time?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

>


What's got you all hot darlin' (besides me)?


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sunny and warm here in cali today



Oh Yeah?? Well I hope the offspring of a thousand flies infest your next bottle of scotch!


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah?? Well I hope the offspring of a thousand flies infest your next bottle of scotch!



how sweet of you


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What's got you all hot darlin' (besides me)?



It's friggen *COLD* here.  23 degrees, and when I woke up, it was snowing.  I changed my mind.  I don't want snow anymore, and I want about 70 degrees.  I think my fingers are turning blue.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's friggen *COLD* here.  23 degrees, and when I woke up, it was snowing.  I changed my mind.  I don't want snow anymore, and I want about 70 degrees.  I think my fingers are turning blue.


It was only 25 here but the high was 30 for the day.


----------



## Shattered

Our high was supposed to be 28.  I don't think so..

Oh, did I mention the 40mph winds?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's friggen *COLD* here.  23 degrees, and when I woke up, it was snowing.  I changed my mind.  I don't want snow anymore, and I want about 70 degrees.  I think my fingers are turning blue.


I guess there be alot of truth in that ole sayin.."Be carefull what ya wish fer" Huh?


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> how sweet of you



Anytime, I'm always willing to pass out the abuse.


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Anytime, I'm always wilingl to pass out the abuse.



you can tell by the outfit in your avatar..........


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Our high was supposed to be 28.  I don't think so..
> 
> Oh, did I mention the 40mph winds?


Hmmm. Don't you dare move to Colorado and wish for snow...


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you can tell by the outfit in your avatar..........




Word up, daddyo.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Don't you dare move to Colorado and wish for snow...



Whyfor not, Schnookums??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Whyfor not, Schnookums??


Cause we get a nuff snow shweetie, an you'd make it worse.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Cause we get a nuff snow shweetie, an you'd make it worse.


Boy are you a poor judge of women...
She's so HOT she'd melt it all! Geeezzzzz


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Boy are you a poor judge of women...
> She's so HOT she'd melt it all! Geeezzzzz




Oooh.  I like you bestest today.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Boy are you a poor judge of women...
> She's so HOT she'd melt it all! Geeezzzzz


She is hot but look at where she lives...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oooh.  I like you bestest today.


  That was easy...Don't let it go to your head, though.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That was easy...Don't let it go to your head, though.



No..  Don't YOU let it go to YOUR head..  I could easily flip back to him being my favorite again.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> She is hot but look at where she lives...


Well yeah..She is a yank...


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> I could easily flip back to him being my favorite again.



Nicely done, I like your style.


----------



## Shattered

Hmph.

This isn't so flattering anymore.

Now I'll go get coffee in an attempt to improve my disposition.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> No..  Don't YOU let it go to YOUR head..  I could easily flip back to him being my favorite again.


Well of course..after all, you are a WOMAN!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Boy are you a poor judge of women...
> She's so HOT she'd melt it all! Geeezzzzz



how come it is so cold in wisconsin then?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> No..  Don't YOU let it go to YOUR head..  I could easily flip back to him being my favorite again.


I thought I was by default???


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> how come it is so cold in wisconsin then?



I'd ding you for that crack if I weren't so busy with my coffee.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I thought I was by default???



You are.. Normally..  But he aced ya..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> You are.. Normally..  But he aced ya..


Guess I'll have to take this hot cocoa and these homemade gingerbread men
over to USA. (sigh)


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Guess I'll have to take this hot cocoa and these homemade gingerbread men
> over to USA. (sigh)



Oh, give'm a while..  He'll screw it up..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, give'm a while..  He'll screw it up..


** Shakes head while walking away **

It'll never be the same...

** Wipes tear from cheek **


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ** Shakes head while walking away **
> 
> It'll never be the same...
> 
> ** *Wipes tear from cheek* **



Whose?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Whose?


Mine (sigh)


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd ding you for that crack if I weren't so busy with my coffee.



must be cuz you are inside then


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> must be cuz you are inside then



Good save.


----------



## Shattered

:kiss2: 





			
				JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Mine (sigh)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:


Does this make me #1 again honey buns???


----------



## Mr. P

...amazing how a few words can change the whole flow, ain't it?
Is this the I win thread? Why Yes! YES! YES!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Does this make me #1 again honey buns???



*looks around*

YUP!


----------



## Shattered

Whoops!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Should I hide under the bed???


----------



## Mr. P

Down here we shoot people fer that shit!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Down here we shoot people fer that shit!


That's right, Guns don't kill people...Husbands who come home early kill people


----------



## Shattered

LMAO!!!

Ok, you're both still my favorite.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's right, Guns don't kill people...Husbands who come home early kill people


AND DON'T EVER FORGET IT! :firing:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's right, Guns don't kill people...Husbands who come home early kill people




There was a judge in Nebraska that apologized after giving one year to a man who killed his wife and her lover when he caught them in bed.  He said he wanted to give a lesser penalty but this was the least that he could give.  The man was out after 4 months because of time served.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!
> 
> Ok, you're both still my favorite.


I'm better lookin though...Oh that's right 
We've never seen Mr P before.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm better lookin though...Oh that's right
> We've never seen Mr P before.



That's right..  Ok, you two..  pony up the pics..  Side by side..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's right..  Ok, you two..  pony up the pics..  Side by side..


Mine are all over the board..P won't put one up!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER I'd say we need to make her choose...But if we do she'll dump us both..So lets just share. Deal!
*You get her every 28 days* :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

All over where?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's right..  Ok, you two..  pony up the pics..  Side by side..


Gunna have to do it later, gotta go. I'm sure if ya look you'll find some.
USA might have some of me.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> JOKER I'd say we need to make her choose...But if we do she'll dump us both..So lets just share. Deal!
> *You get her every 28 days* :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



Starting now?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Starting now?


I object.....
We can just share everyday. (besides we know I'm your fav.) 
**wink**


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Starting now?


When is yet to be determined..further research will be in order.
But he can have ya for at least a whole week, maybe more.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Night honey!
Later P!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> When is yet to be determined..further research will be in order.
> But he can have ya for at least a whole week, maybe more.



If you haven't been able to determine by now, you never will.


----------



## Shattered

Night, Sunshine!


----------



## Mr. P

Later Joker!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you haven't been able to determine by now, you never will.


Oh well..I wouldn't be so personal as that.
But I have picked up on some things...recently.  

Hey after almost 22 years with the same woman even us Idiots get a clue.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you haven't been able to determine by now, you never will.



i just do as my wife says and buy here jewlery every now and then.....seems to work out ok


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i just do as my wife says and buy here jewlery every now and then.....seems to work out ok



Smart man...assuming you buy the right type of jewelry...


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Smart man...assuming you buy the right type of jewelry...



the clear sparkly kind


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the clear sparkly kind


Oh...CZ!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh...CZ!



Now see?  You took the wrong path *again*..  When are you ever going to learn?


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh...CZ!



don't have the guts  :baby: to buy fakes...she gets everything appraised for insurance purposes


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Now see?  You took the wrong path *again*..  When are you ever going to learn?



and mr p falls to #2 again and joker isn't even in the room


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> don't have the guts  :baby: to buy fakes...she gets everything appraised for insurance purposes


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Shattered said:
			
		

> Now see?  You took the wrong path *again*..  When are you ever going to learn?



I actually appreciate a woman who can make a tater tot hot dish....not like Mr.P...

Something of a Wisconsin requirement for marriage or residency, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Shattered

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I actually appreciate a woman who can make a tater tot hot dish....not like Mr.P...
> 
> Something of a Wisconsin requirement for marriage or residency, if I am not mistaken.



Hot dish is a MN thing, toots.

I do lasagna and spaghetti.


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> and mr p falls to #2 again and joker isn't even in the room



He can usually redeem himself pretty quickly.


----------



## jimnyc

Damn, this thread is still going? I believe I won about 200 pages ago!!


----------



## Shattered

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Damn, this thread is still going? I believe I won about 200 pages ago!!



*scowl*


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hot dish is a MN thing, toots.
> 
> I do lasagna and spaghetti.



...oh yeah, WI is for cheese curds!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> ...oh yeah, WI is for cheese curds!


Man those are good!


----------



## Shattered

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> ...oh yeah, WI is for cheese curds!



If they squeak on your teeth when you bite into them, they're fresh.  If they don't, they're not.


----------



## Merlin1047

I should just post this and lock the thread.

But then I'd have tons of folks sending me hate mail 
:teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> I should just post this and lock the thread.
> 
> But then I'd have tons of folks sending me hate mail
> :teeth:



You ain't imagined the half of it.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You ain't imagined the half of it.


No he hasn't...  

Send me some curds!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No he hasn't...
> 
> Send me some curds!



Sure..  No problem.. I'll just open a random window, and fling them in the general direction of your state, and hope they land on your doorstep.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Sure..  No problem.. I'll just open a random window, and fling them in the general direction of your state, and hope they land on your doorstep.


Hehehehe...Now that would be a good one..Hahahahaha


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hehehehe...Now that would be a good one..Hahahahaha



Sure would, given people say I "throw like a girl"...whatever that's supposed to mean.  Sounded insulting, tho.  Hmph.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Sure would, given people say I "throw like a girl"...whatever that's supposed to mean.  Sounded insulting, tho.  Hmph.


Ahhhhhahahahahaha...I know what they mean.. Let me explain...Ya throw like a girl. There is that clear?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhahahahahaha...I know what they mean.. Let me explain...Ya throw like a girl. There is that clear?



There were a few that changed their tune when they got nailed in the middle of the forehead by what I threw.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> There were a few that changed their tune when they got nailed in the middle of the forehead by what I threw.


Somehow I just know that's true!  
Afterall ya are a Redhead.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Somehow I just know that's true!
> Afterall ya are a Redhead.



Right...and since insulting me is the equivalent of daring me...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Right...and since insulting me is the equivalent of daring me...


Yep...


----------



## Mr. P

I'd never double Dawg dare ya..not in person anyway.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'd never double Dawg dare ya..not in person anyway.



:halo:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> :halo:


Well night " :halo: ".


----------



## Shattered

Sweet dreams!


----------



## UsaPride

Good Evening friends!!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Evening friends!!!



Oh now you show up.  You missed all the fun.  All our favorite boys were here.


----------



## UsaPride

Well damn!!  Good news is, I made $70 in tips for working 4 hours!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well damn!!  Good news is, I made $70 in tips for working 4 hours!!



Oh, hey.. that's better than dumb boys any day.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, hey.. that's better than dumb boys any day.


LMAO!!  Well, I do hate that I missed them, but yeah, I'd say my night wasn't too bad without them, LOL!!

But I love you guys!!!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Well, I do hate that I missed them, but yeah, I'd say my night wasn't too bad without them, LOL!!
> 
> But I love you guys!!!!



Well, we're all so loveable...


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Everybody! Look over there!   I'm winning


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I'm winning


So close, yet so far away!  Hey, there's a song in there somewhere!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits! Everyone!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits! Everyone!


 hey all  gm


----------



## Mr. P

I told my brother about this site a week or so ago.
It seems he's been looking in a bit. I talked to him last night and
he ask me this, "What's with this Lolita, what's her problem"?

I just thought that was funny.


----------



## Shattered

If you ask her, she'll tell you loud & clear that her probhlem is me.   :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits! Everyone!


Mornin' Sweet P!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you ask her, she'll tell you loud & clear that her probhlem is me.   :cof:


I would have NEVER thought I had anything in common with her. :rotflmao: 

Good Mornin, Yank!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I would have NEVER thought I had anything in common with her. :rotflmao:
> 
> Good Mornin, Yank!



Pfft.  I'll go play with my other favorite, then.


----------



## Shattered

(I have favorites in reserve, just do you know).  

Coffee, anyone?  Vanilla Nut.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> (I have favorites in reserve, just do you know).
> 
> Coffee, anyone?  Vanilla Nut.


Nahhhh...I will always be your favorite,
the others are just play toys.


----------



## Shattered

*looks confused*

I thought you were a play toy, and they were just additional accessories for when the original got boring???


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> *looks confused*
> 
> I thought you were a play toy, and they were just additional accessories for when the original got boring???


 
naaaaaaaaaaa accessories just make the original toy more fun!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *looks confused*
> 
> I thought you were a play toy, and they were just additional accessories for when the original got boring???


No worries..Confused is normal for a female...See..It's that "thinking" part that gets ya in trouble....everytime.  
*Mr. P has left the building*


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No worries..Confused is normal for a female...See..It's that "thinking" part that gets ya in trouble....everytime.
> *Mr. P has left the building*



Mr. P better take up track as a hobby...


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mr. P better take up track as a hobby...



or a lifestyle !


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mr. P better take up track as a hobby...


I can just feel the fryin pans wiz past my head!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> or a lifestyle !


There is a monastery just down the road.
I bet they need a new monk or two.


----------



## Shattered

There's still time to redeem yourself..  I accept donations of no less than 4 dozen hand-decorated cookies and chocolates for Christmas to be delivered to my door (intact) no later than Dec. 23, 2004 by 8:00pm (my time).

Don't worry about the platter - I have plenty of those.


----------



## Shattered

Oooh.  Someone zing me up to 666 so I can stay there.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oooh.  Someone zing me up to 666 so I can stay there.


I was gonna zing you, but then you'd be past your goal.  

Still want it??


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I was gonna zing you, but then you'd be past your goal.
> 
> Still want it??



No.  I want 666.  Til someone comes along and ruins it.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> No.  I want 666.  Til someone comes along and ruins it.


damn  it's sooooooooooooooooooooooo tempting !


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> There's still time to redeem yourself..  I accept donations of no less than 4 dozen hand-decorated cookies and chocolates for Christmas to be delivered to my door (intact) no later than Dec. 23, 2004 by 8:00pm (my time).
> 
> Don't worry about the platter - I have plenty of those.


Four dozen? Damn! Well that's easy...the local grocery bakery can do that easy.
I'll call em for ya and have em there tomorrow..COD of course. How's that for fast service? Oh, the donation part is the long distance phone call.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Four dozen? Damn! Well that's easy...the local grocery bakery can do that easy.
> I'll call em for ya and have em there tomorrow..COD of course. How's that for fast service? Oh, the donation part is the long distance phone call.



I don't think I'm gonna love you anymore...


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn  it's sooooooooooooooooooooooo tempting !



Nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> No.  I want 666.  Til someone comes along and ruins it.


Looks like I'm the only one that can do it...Let's talk price.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn  it's sooooooooooooooooooooooo tempting !


I know!  My mouse just keeps going up to that darn scale,  LOL!!

Just teasing, Scattered!


----------



## Shattered

Price?  Hmm.  Ok.

*hands over pocket lint*  You'll get nothing more outta me.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Price?  Hmm.  Ok.
> 
> *hands over pocket lint*  You'll get nothing more outta me.


Well to late..I just got a ding that put me up to 10...Ya snooze ya loose, baby.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well to late..I just got a ding that put me up to 10...Ya snooze ya loose, baby.



LMAO!

Methinks Pride's up to no good..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> Methinks Pride's up to no good..


No...no one on this thread..It's funny, it really was just a fluke, I'm sure.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> Methinks Pride's up to no good..


LMAO!!  I repped him AFTER he got that bump!  

As much as I hate that number, I wouldn't screw with your goal, sweets!!


----------



## dmp

wow..this thread still going???


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  I repped him AFTER he got that bump!
> 
> As much as I hate that number, I wouldn't screw with your goal, sweets!!



K.  Guess I'll go blame someone else.  

I wanna do it just for Lolita since she thinks I'm Satan's Spawn.    May as well let her be right about *something*..  Gonna change "Remember Yesterday" to "Demon Child".


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Goooooood mornin ladies!!!
(and dudes)


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> wow..this thread still going???


Of course!!


----------



## Shattered

Hey, Toots.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I wanna do it just for Lolita since she thinks I'm Satan's Spawn.    May as well let her be right about *something*..  Gonna change "Remember Yesterday" to "Demon Child".


LMAO!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Goooooood mornin ladies!!!
> (and dudes)


Hey good lookin'!!


----------



## no1tovote4

'morning all!


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere's No1!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, well, well!  Finally show up, huh, Sugar Plum?!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

how's everyone today?


----------



## UsaPride

Myself, I'm absolutely wonderful!!!!  

Have to leave soon and get started on my long "to do" list, but still smiling ear to ear!  

And you??


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, well, well!  Finally show up, huh, Sugar Plum?!




Yeah, just a little late, had work to do this morning, unlike my usual work it had to be done with my brain!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Myself, I'm absolutely wonderful!!!!
> still smiling ear to ear!
> And you??


Yes, last night was wonderful.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, just a little late, had work to do this morning, unlike my usual work it had to be done with my brain!


Well, at least you showed up before I had to leave.  Although you know I'll be back at every break, and there's always lots of breaks, LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes, last night was wonderful.


I thought so too!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I thought so too!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I thought so too!!


  Photos and details, Please.
Geezzzzzzzz!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Photos and details, Please.
> Geezzzzzzzz!


You asking her for photos and details bout me???


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You asking her for photos and details bout me???


No...just about last night..we all know you
were not there. :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!  You guys are just too much!!  

BTW.. Pics coming soon


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes, last night was wonderful.




 

That's it!  You're OUT!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's it!  You're OUT!


Why are you so mad????
*YOU WERE THER TOO!!!!!*


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Why are you so mad????
> *YOU WERE THER TOO!!!!!*



Squealer.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Squealer.


Hey at least I didn't tell them that Bonnie was ther....
Ooops!


----------



## UsaPride

Joker, you're worse than the little old ladies in the quilting circles!  Just can't keep a secret!  :whip3:  LOL!


----------



## manu1959

morning boys and girls...what is all the hub bub....bub?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey at least I didn't tell them that Bonnie was ther....
> Ooops!




Why wasn't I invited?!


----------



## Shattered

We outta all get together and simultaneously ding him for Christmas.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning boys and girls...what is all the hub bub....bub?


Hey there Sunshine!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> We outta all get together and simultaneously ding him for Christmas.


LMAO!!  You know, he has the perfect amount of rep power to get you to your desired goal!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

l dinged you ladies yesterday, gotta spread the love first.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  You know, he has the perfect amount of rep power to get you to your desired goal!




I only got seven, if I dinged her she would need 2 more.  Who has two points?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I only got seven, if I dinged her she would need 2 more.  Who has two points?


I don't know, but Joker has the 9 she needs.  We'll have to go on a search for a 2 point rep power owner, LOL!!  

Merry Christmas Shattered!!  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> l dinged you ladies yesterday, gotta spread the love first.


Spread that love, Sweet stuff!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey there Sunshine!!




morning .... what you been up to?


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I only got seven, if I dinged her she would need 2 more.  Who has two points?



what are you all talking about?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning .... what you been up to?


Cleaning the house    But I'm taking lots of breaks    

Had a wonderful night last night and I'm just in such a great mood today!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what are you all talking about?


Lolita thinks Shattered is Satan's spawn, so she want's her rep points to be the devil number (I hate writing that number, lol).  She needs 9 points and Joker can't rep her yet.  No1 has 6, so we need someone with 2.
Sounds interesting, huh?!  LOL!!    We're on a mission!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Cleaning the house    But I'm taking lots of breaks
> 
> Had a wonderful night last night and I'm just in such a great mood today!!




details.............  :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  Acludem has 2, wonder if he'll rep her, LOL!



			
				manu1959 said:
			
		

> details.............  :cof:


Oh, it wasn't that good, LOL!!  Just a really good night at work.  I made a tip off a table last night that was over 40% of the bill!  How awesome was that!!!
Everything went right, I was in a good mood, and my friend got stuck with the table of prostitutes and Johns, LMAO!!!  Too damn funny!!!!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Lolita thinks Shattered is Satan's spawn, so she want's her rep points to be the devil number (I hate writing that number, lol).  She needs 9 points and Joker can't rep her yet.  No1 has 6, so we need someone with 2.
> Sounds interesting, huh?!  LOL!!    We're on a mission!



i can't help either as i am not allowed to ding any of you all

PS lolita's village is looking for her


----------



## Shattered

Ok..  I need a vote...  Just bought my house in July.. It's only Dec.  Should I give the mailman a plate of cookies and a Christmas card today, or wait til next year to see if he's really reliable?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Why wasn't I invited?!


 :shocked: 
That wasn't you holding the camera???


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Acludem has 2, wonder if he'll rep her, LOL!
> 
> 
> Oh, it wasn't that good, LOL!!  Just a really good night at work.  I made a tip off a table last night that was over 40% of the bill!  How awesome was that!!!
> Everything went right, I was in a good mood, and my friend got stuck with the table of prostitutes and Johns, LMAO!!!  Too damn funny!!!!!!



*congratulations*


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok..  I need a vote...  Just bought my house in July.. It's only Dec.  Should I give the mailman a plate of cookies and a Christmas card today, or wait til next year to see if he's really reliable?


Wow!  That's very nice of you!  I'd say this year, just because it's never too soon to spread the Christmas cheer!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> That wasn't you holding the camera???


 :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> That wasn't you holding the camera???




Shhhhhhhhhh!    

I was trying to do my ninja impression!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> *congratulations*


Thank you!  Thank you!!  

I wish everynight could be that good!  Even without the awesome tip   
Well, let's not go that far, LOL!!!


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok..  I need a vote...  Just bought my house in July.. It's only Dec.  Should I give the mailman a plate of cookies and a Christmas card today, or wait til next year to see if he's really reliable?



today!


----------



## Shattered

Ok.. That's two for today.. Any Scrooges out there?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok..  I need a vote...  Just bought my house in July.. It's only Dec.  Should I give the mailman a plate of cookies and a Christmas card today, or wait til next year to see if he's really reliable?




Always give them a gift.  You want your stuff on time don't you?!


----------



## Shattered

Ok, that's 3 for 3..

(Did I mention I had the damned plate put together an hour ago?)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok, that's 3 for 3..
> 
> (Did I mention I had the damned plate put together an hour ago?)


Give it to him...
The cookies that is.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Give it to him...
> The cookies that is.



if she gives it to him....no one will get their mail on time ever....


----------



## UsaPride

Screw it!  Give the postman the cookies, but in a box addressed to me!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Screw it!  Give the postman the cookies, but in a box addressed to me!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Just for that, I should rep ya!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Just for that, I should rep ya!



girl on girl


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> girl on girl


I'll get the popcorn!


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> girl on girl



No peeking.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> No peeking.


  

Not even a Ninja with a camera?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> No peeking.


I'll give you a dollar


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> No peeking.



fine by me i was planning on staring and gawking


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm charging admission!


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  You guys are nuts!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

here ya go
*(I should get some points for this one)*


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> here ya go
> *(I should get some points for this one)*


LMAO!!  Aren't you supposed to be "working"???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm working up a sweat!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> here ya go
> *(I should get some points for this one)*




D'oh!  :rotflmao:


----------



## dilloduck

Usa says she wants top


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Usa says she wants top


Shattered's avatar doesn't have legs so I did it that way.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Shattered's avatar doesn't have legs so I did it that way.




You forgot the Ninja with the camera!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You forgot the Ninja with the camera!


Find me one


----------



## manu1959

joker that was funny...i owe you a ding


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok..  I need a vote...  Just bought my house in July.. It's only Dec.  Should I give the mailman a plate of cookies and a Christmas card today, or wait til next year to see if he's really reliable?


1/2 a plate.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> 1/2 a plate.


and no card


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and no card


Oh No, a card too! Just tell em "it's in the mail".


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Usa says she wants top


    LOL!  Is that how you imagine it, Ducky??


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Find me one




It ain't a ninja but:

http://www.eyeballkid.com/images/content/manmoviecam.jpg


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

What should I have for lunch???


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What should I have for lunch???



a shattered usa sandwich


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> a shattered usa sandwich


Sounds good but I had that last night.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What should I have for lunch???



Chinese buffet.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

gives me the shits


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> a shattered usa sandwich


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sounds good but I had that last night.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



joker and manu looking at a shattered usa sandwich?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> joker and manu looking at a shattered usa sandwich?


Let me tell you bud, It looks alot better when you're in the middle.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Seriously, what should I have for lunch.


----------



## dilloduck

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Seriously, what should I have for lunch.


 An omelette sandwich filled with all your favorite cheese and goodies


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dilloduck said:
			
		

> An omelette sandwich filled with all your favorite cheese and goodies


Goota go out, at work right now.


----------



## dilloduck

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Goota go out, at work right now.



a big sub?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sounds good.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Let me tell you bud, It looks alot better when you're in the middle.



been in the middle of one of those...feels good.... hard to see anything

how about steak and eggs?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mongolian Barbeque!


----------



## dilloduck

heading your way this week end joker---may try to get in touch if I get the time !


----------



## Mr. P

Philly Cheese steak sandwich!!!
By Mr. P!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dilloduck said:
			
		

> heading your way this week end joker---may try to get in touch if I get the time !


Denver or CS?
Need my number again?


----------



## dilloduck

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Denver or CS?
> Need my number again?


both----if I get the time when I get up there I'll pm ya for your # or something using Moms puter


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Philly Cheese steak sandwich!!!
> By Mr. P!!!


Sounds good, I'm not in the area.


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> both----if I get the time when I get up there I'll pm ya for your # or something using Moms puter




Hey dillo, we can go get a beer!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey dillo, we can go get a beer!


What...no invite for me???


----------



## dilloduck

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What...no invite for me???


  we;'ll see if we can all get together--it would be cool!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Let me tell you bud, It looks alot better when you're in the middle.


OMG!!  You two are crazy!!  LMAO!~!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What...no invite for me???



I was figuring it would be all three of us.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OMG!!  You two are crazy!!  LMAO!~!!



hey it was my grilrfriends and x girlfriends idea to get in a big pile


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I was figuring it would be all three of us.


You're closer to denver right?
I can drive up there if needed!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey it was my grilrfriends and x girlfriends idea to get in a big pile


Your girlfriend and your exgirlfriend, in a pile with you, together??  Everyone??  
Are you serious??


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You're closer to denver right?
> I can drive up there if needed!




Yeah, a bit closer to Denver than to CS.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey it was my grilrfriends and x girlfriends idea to get in a big pile


As said in the movie Old School,
(ya...I'm here for the gang bang)


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Your girlfriend and your exgirlfriend, in a pile with you, together??  Everyone??
> Are you serious??



yep....been in a pile with a several very friendly young ladies and my best friend a few times as well.... we were at opposite ends of her


----------



## UsaPride

DAMN Manu!!!  I just don't know what to think of ya now.  You're a little slutty Romeo, aren't cha?!   :tng:   LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> As said in the movie Old School,
> (ya...I'm here for the gang bang)



only one dick in the room at the time not really a gang bang


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> DAMN Manu!!!  I just don't know what to think of ya now.  You're a little slutty Romeo, aren't cha?!   :tng:   LOL!!



hey we all do silly things when we are young....remember i was a 6 foot blonde soccer player at a beach school in california....the peer pressure was brutal


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the peer pressure was brutal


Yeah, I'm sure that's why you did it, LOL!!!

Just teasing ya!


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey we all do silly things when we are young....remember i was a 6 foot blonde soccer player at a beach school in california....the peer pressure was brutal




He WAS a 6 foot blonde soccer player.  Now he is a 5'3" bald associate apprentice plumber....

Just Kidding.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> He WAS a 6 foot blonde soccer player.  Now he is a 5'3" bald associate apprentice plumber....


LMAO!!!

I tried to rep you and it wouldn't let me


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> He WAS a 6 foot blonde soccer player.  Now he is a 5'3" bald associate apprentice plumber....
> 
> Just Kidding.



i am still 6 foot


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!
> 
> I tried to rep you and it wouldn't let me




i should neg ding ya for that crack..... but i am all about love....


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i should neg ding ya for that crack..... but i am all about love....


Sorry Sunshine, it was funny.  (But only because he said he was kidding!) 
So he got the height off, was the rest true?  :tng:   I don't think I've seen your pic, is it here??


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sorry Sunshine, it was funny.  (But only because he said he was kidding!)
> So he got the height off, was the rest true?  :tng:   I don't think I've seen your pic, is it here??



i thought is was funny as well...my pic is on my company website mbh arch .com


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> my pic is on my company website mbh arch .com


Is there anyway to narrow down the search?  LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to narrow down the search?  LOL!



click on my profile


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> click on my profile


I can't find ya


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I can't find ya


nah on this site it is the same picture....i tried to send you my family christmas photo but i don't have enough power on this website to do so


----------



## UsaPride

Nevermind, I'm such an idiot!!  I found it, LOL!  AND I've seen it before  :duh3: 

Ignore me, I've lost my mind!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nevermind, I'm such an idiot!!  I found it, LOL!  AND I've seen it before  :duh3:
> 
> Ignore me, I've lost my mind!



i love women like you....


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i love women like you....


What's that, lost their minds?  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:kiss2:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :kiss2:


Good lunch??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no. Found out when I got gas this morning that I forgot the cap 
(first time for everything) So I called the gas station...no answer,
so I drove 20 minutes to get to it....no cap, bought another, time to go back
to work, no lunch. Oh well


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> no. Found out when I got gas this morning that I forgot the cap
> (first time for everything) So I called the gas station...no answer,
> so I drove 20 minutes to get to it....no cap, bought another, time to go back
> to work, no lunch. Oh well




tough day in hell for the devious tyrant


----------



## UsaPride

Well that sucks!!  You couldn't go through a drive-thru and grab something??  Damn, a bag of chips at the gas station, something?!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well that sucks!!  You couldn't go through a drive-thru and grab something??  Damn, a bag of chips at the gas station, something?!


nah, I wanted something healthy.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> nah, I wanted something healthy.


So you got nothing!  There ya go!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So you got nothing!  There ya go!



worked for ghandi


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> worked for ghandi



Starvation?


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Starvation?



maybe joker is going for that buchenwald look


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> maybe joker is going for that buchenwald look



I'll assume that means skinny, but who is Buchenwald? And don't laugh....or else.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> maybe joker is going for that buchenwald look


Nah, I just decided if I want to keep drinkin beer, I gotta sacrifice fatty
foods. I like my beer!


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nah, I just decided if I want to keep drinkin beer, I gotta sacrifice fatty
> foods. I like my beer!




I hear that! The bloody carbs will get ya aroundt he middle.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

> I hear that! The bloody carbs will get ya aroundt he middle.


Stupid carbs!!!


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Stupid carbs!!!





 That's everything that tastes GOOD!  :2guns:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's everything that tastes GOOD!  :2guns:


I should have said stupid effects of carbs!!!


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'll assume that means skinny, but who is Buchenwald? And don't laugh....or else.



i probably spelled it wrong....one of the nazi death camps


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i probably spelled it wrong....one of the nazi death camps



I was pretty sure you didn't mean beer.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Who Wants A Moustache Ride??????????


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I should have said stupid effects of carbs!!!




Or stupid skinny people who eat whatever they want.  :firing:


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Who Wants A Moustache Ride??????????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

>


was that a yes


----------



## UsaPride

Soooo, what am I missing???


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Soooo, what am I missing???


Boys bar-room talk...Nothing.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Soooo, what am I missing???


me I hope!!!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> me I hope!!!



relentless


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Boys bar-room talk...Nothing.


LOL!!!  So, the usual?  
J/K!!



			
				Joker said:
			
		

> me I hope!!!


Of course!!


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> was that a yes


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

>


I'm taking that as a yes....I like it rough.


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm taking that as a yes....I like it rough.



You are a brat! But brat is good.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

> You are a brat! But brat is good.


 :teeth:  :teeth:  :teeth:


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm taking that as a yes....I like it rough.


----------



## Said1

What is with everyone today, sex on the brain?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

> What is with everyone today, sex on the brain?


today????
today, yesterday, tomorrow, a year from now.....


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> What is with everyone today, sex on the brain?


It's been on mine!    I don't know what my problem is today!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's been on mine!    I don't know what my problem is today!



that is the problem it is on my brain .... i am trying to lower the geographic problem to a more satisfying location


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> today????
> today, yesterday, tomorrow, a year from now.....



I noticed, it's aight.


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> that is the problem it is on my brain .... i am trying to lower the geographic problem to a more satisfying location



prolly help. Maybe?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's been on mine!    I don't know what my problem is today!


Who said I was a problem!!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> that is the problem it is on my brain .... i am trying to lower the geographic problem to a more satisfying location


LMAO!!!   My problem is, well, nevermind!  I just need to get it off the brain!!!!


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> prolly help.



naaaaah...moves right back up again...like potato chips...betcha can't eat just one


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!   My problem is, well, nevermind!  I just need to get it off the brain!!!!



waiting  :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Who said I was a problem!!!


You nut!  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> waiting  :cof:


To find out my problem?  Hahaha!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I think I started all of this in the morning.
I said mornin, USA said she had a wonderful night,
I said ooo ya it was wonderful, and it all kinda rolled down hill from there.
Before you know it, there was a story about last night involving me, USA,
Shattered, Bonnie, and some sandwich action goin on. Oh and no12vote4 
was holding the camera!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think I started all of this in the morning.


Ahhhh, it is all your fault, LMAO!!!!!!!

Go figure!  LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, it is all your fault, LMAO!!!!!!!
> 
> Go figure!  LOL!


Hey...You're the one who let me in!!!


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think I started all of this in the morning.
> I said mornin, USA said she had a wonderful night,
> I said ooo ya it was wonderful, and it all kinda rolled down hill from there.
> Before you know it, there was a story about last night involving me, USA,
> Shattered, Bonnie, and some sandwich action goin on. Oh and no12vote4
> was holding the camera!!!



Hmmm, see what they're up to when we're not around.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, see what they're up to when we're not around.


No,No, I was around.
I said I was involved.
Hell it was my fantasy, I better have been around.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey...You're the one who let me in!!!


   :rotflmao: 

There you go again!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> There you go again!!!


Same time tonight???


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No,No, I was around.
> I said I was involved.
> Hell it was my fantasy, I better have been around.



Oh ok. I should have said "when Pride and I aren't around'. Gottcha.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Same time tonight???


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think I started all of this in the morning.
> I said mornin, USA said she had a wonderful night,
> I said ooo ya it was wonderful, and it all kinda rolled down hill from there.
> Before you know it, there was a story about last night involving me, USA,
> Shattered, Bonnie, and some sandwich action goin on. Oh and no12vote4
> was holding the camera!!!


You're correct and will be shot at dawn...scum-bag...
How can you come in here an dirty these fine women with this sex stuff (which we all know they love, but won't admit)? How could you Screw up the thread like this, all day long?!!! Just go home! I need to whisper sweet stuff to em. Watch..let a pro show ya.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh ok. I should have said "when Pride and I aren't around'. Gottcha.


Sorry, Said, I was in on it too, accidently, LOL!!  But it's still Jokers fault!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sorry, Said, I was in on it too, accidently, LOL!!  But it's still Jokers fault!!



It's ok, I understand.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> (which we all know they love, but won't admit)?


LMAO!!!!


> I need to whisper sweet stuff to em. Watch..let a pro show ya.


Woohoo!!  Tell 'em, Sweet P!!


----------



## UsaPride

It's that time.  Gotta go  

See yall tomorrow!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You're correct and will be shot at dawn...scum-bag...
> How can you come in here an dirty these fine women with this sex stuff (which we all know they love, but won't admit)? How could you Screw up the thread like this, all day long?!!! Just go home! I need to whisper sweet stuff to em. Watch..let a pro show ya.


That's ok...We'll see who gets to whisper sweet somethings into 
these three ladies ears tonight...
(like I said, It's my fantasy)


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's that time.  Gotta go
> 
> See yall tomorrow!!!


Ahhhhh...Have a good one!!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's that time.  Gotta go
> 
> See yall tomorrow!!!



Have fun! Nice chatting with ya, it's been awhile.

BTW, how is the job going anyway?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's that time.  Gotta go
> 
> See yall tomorrow!!!


see you tonight, I'll bring the baby oil.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's ok...We'll see who gets to whisper sweet somethings into
> these three ladies ears tonight...
> (like I said, It's my fantasy)


Hehehe...dreams are great..arn't they? :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hehehe...dreams are great..arn't they? :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


(sigh) ya


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's that time.  Gotta go
> 
> See yall tomorrow!!!



bye bye ya little hottie....hope you get your sex problem fixed


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> (sigh) ya


Later Jokester...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Later Jokester...


you leavin???


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> you leavin???


Just gettin here..But who knows? 

Edit:Oh, I see..I read to fast...didn't pay attention..I thought you were leavin..never mind.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Just gettin here..But who knows?



evening mr p ...ya olde smoothie you..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Just gettin here..But who knows?


I was just wonderin why you said later?


----------



## manu1959

what is the story behinde JOKER96BRAVO?


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what is the story behinde JOKER96BRAVO?



Yes, curious also.


----------



## Said1

And what's the story behind Manu1959? Man of 1959?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I was just wonderin why you said later?


Edit:Oh, I see..I read to fast...didn't pay attention..I thought you were leavin..never mind.
12-14-2004 06:39 PM


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what is the story behinde JOKER96BRAVO?


What do you want to know?


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> evening mr p ...ya olde smoothie you..


Hey manu1959...


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> And what's the story behind Manu1959? Man of 1959?



ManU stands for the manchester united soccer team in england and 1959 was the year i was born and the year after the plane crash that killed the manchester united team and the year they began to rebuild their dynasty


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What do you want to know?



they story behinde it how you came up with it etc...


----------



## Mr. P

I can tell ya this...if he tells ya...he has to kill ya!


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ManU stands for the manchester united soccer team in england and 1959 was the year i was born and the year after the plane crash that killed the manchester united team and the year they began to rebuild their dynasty




 That's a long story.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I can tell ya this...if he tells ya...he has to kill ya!



mmmmmmmmmmmm....well joker, tell mr p then and i'll just read what ya write


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's a long story.



i'm like that...wife says i like the sound of my voice....and what is said1?

ps i like your idea better Man of 1959


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> they story behinde it how you came up with it etc...


They called me Joker in school, went into the Army as an intelligence analyst,
the military job code for that is 96B (B pronounced as bravo). Too many 
people have the name Joker on an account so...


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmm....well joker, tell mr p then and i'll just read what ya write


Mr. P already knows..he was in da loop.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> They called me Joker in school, went into the Army as an intelligence analyst,
> the military job code for that is 96B (B pronounced as bravo). Too many
> people have the name Joker on an account so...


I always use this name or I use Hellspawn96bravo.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I always use this name or I use Hellspawn96bravo.



well done!  thanks...lots of military and x military on here


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

ok...now I'm leaving.
Night everyone!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> well done!  thanks...lots of military and x military on here


yup, I'm a disabled vet of war myself. Just got out of the Army.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ok...now I'm leaving.
> Night everyone!



later ....enjoy your shattered pride bonniewich


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ok...now I'm leaving.
> Night everyone!


Later Joker..I got it correct this time.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> later ....enjoy your shattered pride bonniewich


I'll try....


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> yup, I'm a disabled vet of war myself. Just got out of the Army.



sorry to hear that...but glad you are alive..and thanks for serving


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> and what is said1?



Not very creative.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> well done!  thanks...lots of military and x military on here


Yes, that's true...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sorry to hear that...but glad you are alive..and thanks for serving


Oh it's not that bad. I'm not disabled because of the war, but because 
of a normal service related injury. That's just part of the title saying that
I'm a veteran of war, and I'm disabled, since the Army cannot directly
pinpoint when I aquired my "problems" they call me a disabled veteran of war.
I'm only 40%, Nothing that keeps me from working or anything.


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh it's not that bad. I'm not disabled because of the war, but because
> of a normal service related injury. That's just part of the title saying that
> I'm a veteran of war, and I'm disabled, since the Army cannot directly
> pinpoint when I aquired my "problems" they call me a disabled veteran of war.
> I'm only 40%, Nothing that keeps me from working or anything.



What are the "problems'?


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Not very creative.



mysterious...i like that in my women


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh it's not that bad. I'm not disabled because of the war, but because
> of a normal service related injury. That's just part of the title saying that
> I'm a veteran of war, and I'm disabled, since the Army cannot directly
> pinpoint when I aquired my "problems" they call me a disabled veteran of war.
> I'm only 40%, Nothing that keeps me from working or anything.



mmmmm military intelligence analyst.... i will guess :alco: ...just kidding


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mysterious...



Haha. Sadly that's not it, just not good at making up user names. I should just use my first name, Tracy.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Can somebody win already?


----------



## Said1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Can somebody win already?



Kay, I win.  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Haha. Sadly that's not it, just not good at making up user names. I should just use my first name, Tracy.



hi tracy...take care

clay


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> here ya go
> *(I should get some points for this one)*




HEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> HEY!!!!!!!


Save the Hey..Yank!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Save the Hey..Yank!



For what??


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> For what??


Well, for the horse you may have some day, of course! Geeezzzz


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, for the horse you may have some day, of course! Geeezzzz



You go to the same school Loli goes to?  Hey vs. Hay.  Tsktsk.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You go to the same school Loli goes to?  Hey vs. Hay.  Tsktsk.


Hehehehehe...No shutup...I got a story for ya....working on it now..


----------



## Shattered

Should I be worried?


----------



## Mr. P

Boy am I pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The wife lost her cell phone and I've spent most of the night looking for it..
Nope, didn't find it. Someone got it and after 6 or so calls to it from me they
figured out how to shut it off! Yes, it's cancelled...But that's not the good stuff.

On the way home about 8:30 I see this flash on the road just ahead, down low...
I'm thinkin an animal...NO, it's a MORON!! walking in the middle of the lane I am in!!!
I swerved to miss him, and stopped...I knew this guy was F'd up somehow..so I
backup into a drive and call 911. While on the phone another car almost wipes him out!
So I drove back the way he was walkin, still on the phone. He gets into a car about a block away
with a driver that lighting something before he even opened the door..A Bunch of flames...
They drive, I follow and give the tag number to the 911 twit. In about 1/4 mile they turn left into what I think
is an apartment complex. Turns out it's a Church, so I stop at another driveway and wait, I could still see them. They just turn around and go the other way...I follow...still on the phone with 911. I'm giving all this info to the 911 TWIT and she ask "Do you want to meet with an officer?" GEEEEZZZZZZZZ

I follow them for about 2 more minutes..then the TWIT says we'll send someone to the AREA when we can.
I pulled over...and went home.

It's not over...I'll be calling the police in the a.m. Someone within a block of that area is selling drugs and I
know it's been going on for awhile.

Okay...that's my vent...how are ya?


----------



## Shattered

> Okay...that's my vent...how are ya?



In my present mood?  I'da just fuckin run the dolt over.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> In my present mood?  I'da just fuckin run the dolt over.


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

Ya know..it's just lucky I didn't..
I just saw the reflection on his shoes..
If i had been looking away for a second
I would would have nailed him.


----------



## Shattered

Everyone I know is crabby & bitchy today..so they made me crabby and bitchy.

Dolts.  All of them.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Everyone I know is crabby & bitchy today..so they made me crabby and bitchy.
> 
> Dolts.  All of them.


Something in the air I guess..
I've been bitchin at the wife all night.
I guess I should just go to bed.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Something in the air I guess..
> I've been bitchin at the wife all night.
> I guess I should just go to bed.



Wanna borrow my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Wanna borrow my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Hahahaha...maybe...is that like a tantrum  thingy?  

Maybe it's just "MY" time of the month.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hahahaha...maybe...is that like a tantrum  thingy?
> 
> Maybe it's just "MY" time of the month.



It's actually named "tantrum".


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's actually named "tantrum".


Hahahaha...am I good or what?
No matter..bed time...talk to ya later..
And ..yes, good there too....gosh don't ya hate people that answer their own questions?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hahahaha...am I good or what?
> No matter..bed time...talk to ya later..
> And ..yes, good there too....gosh don't ya hate people that answer their own questions?



Huh?  I'm confused..  Oh well..  G'night..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh?  I'm confused..  Oh well..  G'night..


"I'm a man...I can't help it...I can change...if I hav to....I GUESS!".
G'night.


----------



## Mr. P

Forgot... :kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Forgot... :kiss2:



  Have a better tomorrow.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Have a better tomorrow.


 Hey Mr.P-----whats for breakfast?


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hey Mr.P-----whats for breakfast?


Errrrrrrrr...Coffee at the moment.
Good Mornin Dillo.


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' friends


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Morin Grits!




How are you this morning, Sweet P??


----------



## Mr. P

I'm afraid I'm still pissed off.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm still pissed off.


 gonna chase them buggers down?


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> gonna chase them buggers down?


I'm sure gonna get the Drug unit involved.


----------



## UsaPride

Good gracious, what did I miss??  Maybe I should go back through the thread and read!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious, what did I miss??  Maybe I should go back through the thread and read!!


Read post #4127 one page back.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Read post #4127 one page back.


 wear your Kevlar !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> wear your Kevlar !


Yea...It probably wasn't to smart to follow
like I did last night without it was it?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea...It probably wasn't to smart to follow
> like I did last night without it was it?



put it this way-----they don't play nice.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> put it this way-----they don't play nice.


That I know and more..That's why I'm sure about what's going on.


----------



## UsaPride

Dang, Mr. P!  I'd been pissed!  Especially with the "twit"!!!!  I'm glad you're safe, and don't do that again!

Mornin' Dillo!  You not talkin' to me?


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang, Mr. P!  I'd been pissed!  Especially with the "twit"!!!!  I'm glad you're safe, and don't do that again!
> 
> Mornin' Dillo!  You not talkin' to me?


  HEY --of course I am---just movin slow


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> HEY --of course I am---just movin slow


Whew!  Skeered me


----------



## Mr. P

Well I'm going to disconnect and get the
ball rollin...someone should be around
by now. Talk with ya'll later or sooner if no one is in yet.


----------



## UsaPride

See ya soon, Mr. P!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> See ya soon, Mr. P!!


 You go mr. p-------I love people of action !!!!!!!!!---------maybe you can be a superhero!!!


----------



## Said1

Help I slept in! No rest for the wicked I guess. :coffee3:  :coffee3:  :coffee3:


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' Said!!  You slept in, I woke way to early.  Hell, together we slept just right


----------



## UsaPride

Eww, eww, eww, Joker needs to get his ass here quick like and post something.  He has 'the devil number' for replies on this thread!  Eww, eww, eww!!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mornin' Said!!  You slept in, I woke way to early.  Hell, together we slept just right



I was up at 3am wide awake, and didn't fall back asleep till 4:30. I do that ALL the time. Now I'm gonna feel like crap all day.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mornin' Said!!  You slept in, I woke way to early.  Hell, together we slept just right


 mornin Said----sorry I made fun of your post last night


----------



## no1tovote4

***I need coffee, who's up for a trip to Starbucks?***

:coffee3:


----------



## UsaPride

I was up at 5am, son had an "accident".  UGGH!!  I finally drifted back off for a few minutes but had a terrible dream and woke myself up crying.  He just passed out about 30 minutes ago.  Boy oh boy, it's gonna be a long day!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Eww, eww, eww, Joker needs to get his ass here quick like and post something.  He has 'the devil number' for replies on this thread!  Eww, eww, eww!!!




So how do you see that?  I normally can figure out all that cool stuff but this one seems to give me a miss...


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> ***I need coffee, who's up for a trip to Starbucks?***
> 
> :coffee3:



ME, Me, Me! Pick me.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> mornin Said----sorry I made fun of your post last night


Well, that's probably why she didn't sleep good   :spank3:   It's all your fault!1


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So how do you see that?  I normally can figure out all that cool stuff but this one seems to give me a miss...


When you go to the main screen and you see this post, there's a column that says "replies".  You click on the number and it tells you everyone that replied to this post and how many times they posted.


----------



## UsaPride

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 4,171 
User Name Posts 
UsaPride  1120 
JOKER96BRAVO  666 
Shattered  506 
Mr. P  382 
no1tovote4  218 
manu1959  193 
janeeng  185 
Jimmyeatworld  165 
Said1  128 
Sandy73  118 
Fmr jarhead  97 
CSM  89 
pennyville73  73 
-=d=-  69 
dilloduck  43 
Hobbit  28 
sitarro  17 
wolvie20m  10 
jimnyc  10 
eric  8 
freeandfun1  7 
Avatar4321  5 
Jackass  4 
TheEnemyWithin  3 
Pale Rider  3 
OCA  3 
Sir Evil  3 
gop_jeff  2 
insein  2 
Johnney  2 
KarlMarx  1 
fuzzykitten99  1 
Comrade  1 
rtwngAvngr  1 
CivilLiberty  1 
nakedemperor  1 
nbdysfu  1 
Thornton  1 
deaddude  1 
remie  1 
Merlin1047  1 
Deornwulf  1


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> When you go to the main screen and you see this post, there's a column that says "replies".  You click on the number and it tells you everyone that replied to this post and how many times they posted.




Ahhhh, I see!  It wasn't hidden in some sneaky way!  No wonder I didn't see it before!


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, I see!  It wasn't hidden in some sneaky way!  No wonder I didn't see it before!



Looks like my trip to CO won't be until shortly after Chritmas no1----my son as some things he has to stay here for


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, I see!  It wasn't hidden in some sneaky way!  No wonder I didn't see it before!


It was too easy for you to find, LOL!!!  I know the feeling!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Looks like my trip to CO won't be until shortly after Chritmas no1----my son as some things he has to stay here for


When are you coming to NC??


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> When are you coming to NC??


 I'll have to check with my manager  :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

Nobody comes to NC  

Well, that's not true, 2 members passed through but I didn't get to meet anyone.  So sad!


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> mornin Said----sorry I made fun of your post last night



What post? The booK? I'm telling you, the translation reads like a Jackie Collins novel, it's really good.

Or were you talking about the membrane thread?


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Or were you talking about the membrane thread?


    What the hell am I missing on this site???  LOL!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> What post? The booK? I'm telling you, the translation reads like a Jackie Collins novel, it's really good.
> 
> Or were you talking about the membrane thread?


 
you were being serious about a book and I sorta made light of it


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Looks like my trip to CO won't be until shortly after Chritmas no1----my son as some things he has to stay here for




Well whenever you come out, I ain't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you were being serious about a book and I sorta made light of it




That's ok. I'll expect 1000 words written on it by tonight though.


----------



## sitarro

Hey Dillo ,
 How cold is it there? It's 27 here and I'm having a big bowl of extra hot chicken and sausage gumbo for breakfast . 
 You need to get out to Lake Travis tonight and check out the meteor shower before its over on the 19th .


----------



## dilloduck

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hey Dillo ,
> How cold is it there? It's 27 here and I'm having a big bowl of extra hot chicken and sausage gumbo for breakfast .
> You need to get out to Lake Travis tonight and check out the meteor shower before its over on the 19th .




Cool idea!!!---it's 30 here in North Austin--not as bad as I thought


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What the hell am I missing on this site???  LOL!!!




Comrade started a thread about mucus membranes, and like everyother thread yesterday,  the two gentlemen turned into perverts.


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's ok. I'll expect 1000 words written on it by tonight though.


 but what if I'm only about 10 words sorry?


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Comrade started a thread about mucus membranes, and like everyother thread yesterday,  the two gentlemen turned into perverts.


I'm gonna have to go on a hunt, LOL!!!


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> but what if I'm only about 10 words sorry?



Be prepared to suffer the consequences.  :spank3:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> but what if I'm only about 10 words sorry?


LMAO!!  That's just wrong, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> but what if I'm only about 10 words sorry?




Just fill in the rest of it with the words "Screw Flanders" over and over again!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to go on a hunt, LOL!!!



I'm over it. Perhaps I'll stalk them today.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just fill in the rest of it with the words "Screw Flanders" over and over again!



Don't have a cow man.


----------



## sitarro

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well whenever you come out, I ain't going anywhere anytime soon.


Hey no1,
 What part of Co. do youlive in . I lived in Denver for 10 years in the 80s and 90s , before and during the population explosion .


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Perhaps I'll stalk them today.


LMAO!!  Get 'em, Said!!!!  If you need help, let me know, I've never stalked before.  LOL!!!


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just fill in the rest of it with the words "Screw Flanders" over and over again!


 LOL ok----I'll just put it on autotype!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Get 'em, Said!!!!  If you need help, let me know, I've never stalked before.  LOL!!!



Ok, I'll take the monkey, and you can have the duck.  :2guns:


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL ok----I'll just put it on autotype!!



That's cheating, you have to hunt and peck them all!


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll take the monkey, and you can have the duck.  :2guns:


LMAO!!!!!!!!!  Too funny!!!!  Okay, ducky it is!!


----------



## no1tovote4

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hey no1,
> What part of Co. do youlive in . I lived in Denver for 10 years in the 80s and 90s , before and during the population explosion .




I live outside of Elizabeth, SE of Denver.


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!!!!!!  Too funny!!!!  Okay, ducky it is!!



I know you need to fix that pillow, and I need a babysitter. It's a very practical way to go about it don't you think?


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> ME, Me, Me! Pick me.




A'ight!  Let's get moving!

 :cof: 

Gots to get me some coffee!


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A'ight!  Let's get moving!
> 
> :cof:
> 
> Gots to get me some coffee!




Me too, and a shower!


----------



## sitarro

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I live outside of Elizabeth, SE of Denver.


 
Sure , I'm familiar with Elizabeth . 
 Have you ever gone to th El Tacos De Mexico on 6th and Santa Fe ? I dream about their Burritoes Al Pastor , easily the finest burrito I have ever consumed . Also , my favorite Chinese restaurant in the world is on Broadway . Across the street from The Imperial(the one that always wins best Chinese in Westwood) is Little Shanghai . The Jalapeno Chicken is one of the best things I have ever eaten and their Hot and Sour soup at night is a meal in itself . You have to get a bowl for two because they make it from scratch . .. outstanding! I ate there at least 5 times a week . I worked up the street at Meiningers Art Supply at 5th and Broadway . 
 Did they ever change the flight patterns to DIA ? Seems like there was a lot of complaints from your area when they first opened it . I left in 96 and have missed it everyday , count yourself lucky to be in God's country .
 I lived in the Potters Highland neighborhood across I-25 from Coors field and Downtown . I remember being able to hear Pink Floyd from my house when they played at Mile Hi . I haven't been back for about 2 years , I'm sure there are some huge changes .


----------



## UsaPride

Alright, Sitarro, you're making me hungry!!!


----------



## sitarro

Said1 said:
			
		

> Me too, and a shower!



 Hi Said ,
 Are Starbucks popular in the Great White North ? Down here they build Starbucks . . . in a Starbucks! In Houston , there are two across the street from each other , they can't be 50 yards appart .


----------



## no1tovote4

sitarro said:
			
		

> Sure , I'm familiar with Elizabeth .
> Have you ever gone to th El Tacos De Mexico on 6th and Santa Fe ? I dream about their Burritoes Al Pastor , easily the finest burrito I have ever consumed . Also , my favorite Chinese restaurant in the world is on Broadway . Across the street from The Imperial(the one that always wins best Chinese in Westwood) is Little Shanghai . The Jalapeno Chicken is one of the best things I have ever eaten and their Hot and Sour soup at night is a meal in itself . You have to get a bowl for two because they make it from scratch . .. outstanding! I ate there at least 5 times a week . I worked up the street at Meiningers Art Supply at 5th and Broadway .
> Did they ever change the flight patterns to DIA ? Seems like there was a lot of complaints from your area when they first opened it . I left in 96 and have missed it everyday , count yourself lucky to be in God's country .
> I lived in the Potters Highland neighborhood across I-25 from Coors field and Downtown . I remember being able to hear Pink Floyd from my house when they played at Mile Hi . I haven't been back for about 2 years , I'm sure there are some huge changes .



My father lived in that area, we sat on his balcony and got baked and listened to Pink Floyd when they came to town!

No I haven't eaten at either of those restaurants.  My favorite Mexican that I have found so far is a place called Los Volcanes in Elizabeth.  They make the best Camarones a la Diabla I have tasted.  I have been looking for a good Chinese restaurant, I will give yours a try.  There is a place in Arvada that I only go to for the Hot and Sour Soup, another on Federal (Vietnamese place) that I go to only for their egg rolls and coffee.  I really like spicy Chinese food, and most restaurants won't make it to the level that I like.


----------



## Said1

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hi Said ,
> Are Starbucks popular in the Great White North ? Down here they build Starbucks . . . in a Starbucks! In Houston , there are two across the street from each other , they can't be 50 yards appart .



Oui, tres popular! Not as popluar as they are in the US, but they're building good momentum. I love Starbucks, but would take Tim Horton's, or the spew from my kitchen right now.


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> Down here they build Starbucks . . . in a Starbucks!


I know you weren't talking to me, but :tng:  
I'm sure we have one here in my town but, seriously, I've never seen it.  
Just wanted to add my 2 cents, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I know you weren't talking to me, but :tng:
> I'm sure we have one here in my town but, seriously, I've never seen it.
> Just wanted to add my 2 cents, LOL!!




I have to go to the city to get to a starbucks.  There are none in Elbert County as far as I know.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have to go to the city to get to a starbucks.  There are none in Elbert County as far as I know.



None near me either. ALthough there is a Bridge Head, and they have organic cream.


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> None near me either. ALthough there is a Bridge Head, and they have organic cream.



We had a place called Friend's coffee.  It was really crappy coffee served by someone you know.  It went out of business within a year.  If it had tasted even slightly better I would have frequented the place.


----------



## Shattered

Starbucks....*drool*

Tis the season..  for their Peppermint Mocha!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have to go to the city to get to a starbucks.  There are none in Elbert County as far as I know.


Well, I be damned!!  I just looked in the phone book and we do NOT have a Starbucks.  I live in a pretty big town, that's wierd!  Oh well, no loss for me


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It was really crappy coffee served by someone you know.



Sounds like coffee at my house.  Only I'd probably spill it on you or myself before you had a chance to drink it.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Starbucks....*drool*
> 
> Tis the season..  for their Peppermint Mocha!


Yuke, Yuck...Mornin, yank.


----------



## no1tovote4

Feeling any better Mr. P?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Feeling any better Mr. P?


Not really..still pissed. Waiting for a call from the drug unit..they were out late last night...go figure.


----------



## Shattered

Morning, all..

_**boots Schnookums into  happier place - next week**_


----------



## UsaPride

Morning, Shattered!  How are you today??


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning, all..
> 
> _**boots Schnookums into  happier place - next week**_


  I love it when ya get physical!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I love it when ya get physical!



You would.  
 

Just barely awake, Pride..  Still scrounging for coffee, but now think I'm going to actually blow $8 at Starbucks on a PM.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Just barely awake, Pride..  Still scrounging for coffee, but now think I'm going to actually blow $8 at Starbucks on a PM.


Good gracious!  Well, if it'll wake ya up, LOL!!  
I'm gonna stick with my hot chocolate, mmmm chocolate!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You would.
> ...


Now I've been poked! I starting to feel better already!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now I've been poked! I starting to feel better already!




Poked and booted!  What a good start to a day.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Poked and booted!  What a good start to a day.


Ain't she sweet?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now I've been poked! I starting to feel better already!


Maybe that's what I, oh nevermind!!!  

LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now I've been poked! I starting to feel better already!




 :kiss2:  Good!  Always glad to help.   :gross2:


----------



## Shattered

And I'll even let you slide on callin me Yank today.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Maybe that's what I, oh nevermind!!!
> 
> LOL!!!


  Shame on you! A poke is for teenagers...We KNOW better! Well, some of us do, anyway.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> And I'll even let you slide on callin me Yank today.


You don't like that?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Shame on you!


Hey, it made you feel better!~  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, it made you feel better!~  :tng:


Well it did make me grin..just alittle.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You don't like that?



I don't mind it..it's kinda cute.  I'm looking to get under your skin just a bit.  
 :spank3:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I don't mind it..it's kinda cute.  I'm looking to get under your skin just a bit.
> :spank3:


Damn...and I was hoping you'd say you hate it, which would give me something to
get under your skin with!:dev1:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Damn...and I was hoping you'd say you hate it, which would give me something to
> get under your skin with!:dev1:



Never tell anyone where your goat is tied, m'dear..  

(If you don't know what that means, I'll happily explain).


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Never tell anyone where your goat is tied, m'dear..
> 
> (If you don't know what that means, I'll happily explain).


I know. Here catch! :gross2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Never tell anyone where your goat is tied, m'dear..
> 
> (If you don't know what that means, I'll happily explain).




A'ight.  So splain!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A'ight.  So splain!



It means never tell anyone what gets your goat..never tell anyone what really gets under your skin.. Eventually they'll use it against you.  ESPECIALLY on a board like this..

I know what gets under Lolita's skin after just watching her reactions for 2 days..  I use it against her.

Cause I'm mean that way.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ....
> I know what gets under Lolita's skin after just watching her reactions for 2 days..  I use it against her.
> 
> Cause I'm mean that way.


Red headed female!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Red headed female!



You love me anyway.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> It means never tell anyone what gets your goat..never tell anyone what really gets under your skin.. Eventually they'll use it against you.  ESPECIALLY on a board like this..
> 
> I know what gets under Lolita's skin after just watching her reactions for 2 days..  I use it against her.
> 
> Cause I'm mean that way.



Just mention her post about her SUV with the anti-gay bumper sticker and ask if she got her membership card from the KKK yet.  She will freak and go ballistic.  I laughed all night.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You love me anyway.


Yea...I have a weakness for any independent, strong willed intelligent woman, no matter the hair color, cept green or orange.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea...I have a weakness for any independent, strong willed intelligent woman, no matter the hair color, cept green or orange.



**takes those two colors off her dye list**


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea...I have a weakness for any independent, strong willed intelligent woman, no matter the hair color, cept green or orange.




I resemble this remark, (I'm partial to redheads though. )


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I resemble this remark, (I'm partial to redheads though. )


Why are we like that? We could just go the dumb blonde bimbo type and live happily ever after.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Why are we like that? We could just go the dumb blonde bimbo type and live happily ever after.



No challenge in life. 

I'm out.  Off to work.  Y'all behave yourselves.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

This Is Cool. I Was At My 666th Reply For This Post...
Just Reped Shattered Giving Her 666 Rep Points....
ANYONE ELSE WANNA DANCE WITH A HELLSPAWN


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> **takes those two colors off her dye list**




Shattered you got your 666 status!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Why are we like that? We could just go the dumb blonde bimbo type and live happily ever after.




Dunno, I like the temper that goes along with it too.  The gods are all laughing at me I guess....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Shattered you got your 666 status!


WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM HELL!!!
YOU DON'T FIND THAT AT ALL WEIRD?
Maybe shattered is my soul mate!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM HELL!!!
> YOU DON'T FIND THAT AT ALL WEIRD?




I just goes to show that there is no such thing as a coincidence.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I resemble this remark, (I'm partial to redheads though. )



Does that mean you have green hair.


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Why are we like that? We could just go the dumb blonde bimbo type and live happily ever after.


What?  What did you say?  I don't think I heard you right.  Did you say blondes are dumb...... ohhhhhhh phhhhleeease.

Two bored casino dealers are waiting at the craps table.
A very attractive Blonde woman arrived and bet $20,000.00 on a single roll of the dice.
She said, "I hope you don't mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm completely nude."
With that she stripped from the neck down, rolled the dice and yelled, "Come on, baby, Mama needs new clothes!"
As the dice came to a stop she jumped up and down and squealed, "YES! YES! I WON, I WON!"
She hugged each of the dealers and then picked up her winnings and her clothes and quickly departed.
The dealers stared at each other dumbfounded. 
Finally, one of them asked, "What did she roll?"
The other answered, "I don't know - I thought you were watching."

*THE MORAL OF THE STORY:
Not all blondes are dumb, 
but all men are men.  *  :happy2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Does that mean you have green hair.




Nah, mostly brown with a lot of grey mixed in (I started going grey when I reached the huge age of 20).


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nah, mostly brown with a lot of grey mixed in (I started going grey when I reached the huge age of 20).



You'll have to put a picture up somewhere, I'm...... I mean we're curious.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> What?  What did you say?  I don't think I heard you right.  Did you say blondes are dumb...... ohhhhhhh phhhhleeease.
> 
> Two bored casino dealers are waiting at the craps table.
> A very attractive Blonde woman arrived and bet $20,000.00 on a single roll of the dice.
> She said, "I hope you don't mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm completely nude."
> With that she stripped from the neck down, rolled the dice and yelled, "Come on, baby, Mama needs new clothes!"
> As the dice came to a stop she jumped up and down and squealed, "YES! YES! I WON, I WON!"
> She hugged each of the dealers and then picked up her winnings and her clothes and quickly departed.
> The dealers stared at each other dumbfounded.
> Finally, one of them asked, "What did she roll?"
> The other answered, "I don't know - I thought you were watching."
> 
> *THE MORAL OF THE STORY:
> Not all blondes are dumb,
> but all men are men.  *  :happy2:



Case in point...there is a HUMOR section
pretender. It's for humor. Ya wouldn't be blonde now would ya?


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Case in point...there is a HUMOR section
> pretender. It's for humor. Ya wouldn't be blonde now would ya?



I know but this just worked so well here... and it says talk about anything...... Yep I'm blonde...... and you?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dunno, I like the temper that goes along with it too.  The gods are all laughing at me I guess....


Well, I know...No matter how beautiful, no matter how hard bodied, no matter how great the sex is,
there comes a day when, ya gotta have a conversation with em. 

*You young studs remember that*


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> I know but this just worked so well here... and it says talk about anything...... Yep I'm blonde...... and you?


"I'm a man...I can't help it...I can change...if I hav to....I GUESS!".


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> You'll have to put a picture up somewhere, I'm...... I mean we're curious.




I will as soon as I get a new scanner or digital camera.  My scanner is so old that they didn't even bother to make an upgrade to the software in order to run it on XP.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I will as soon as I get a new scanner or digital camera.  My scanner is so old that they didn't even bother to make an upgrade to the software in order to run it on XP.



Mine is black and white, and goes with my old Imac. I bought a cheap digital camera for $30.00 that the kids play with. It doesn't take great pictures, but it's fun, they can take 100 pictures of each other without running out of film.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

oh ya....
Good Morning all


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> oh ya....
> Good Morning all



Morning!


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> "I'm a man...I can't help it...I can change...if I hav to....I GUESS!".


One thing I have learned ...... men don't change....  :teeth:  :kiss2:


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> One thing I have learned ...... men don't change....  :teeth:  :kiss2:


Sure we do.  I've been married to a blonde for almost 22 years.


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Sure we do.  I've been married to a blonde for almost 22 years.


And that supports your reasoning that men change..... how?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

adapt and overcome!!


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> And that supports your reasoning that men change..... how?




It teaches them to just shut up at certain times.

 :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

change


----------



## pretender

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> adapt and overcome!!


Ahhhh yes blondes do have that affect on men.  The need to adapt and overcome is so great because the sex is so fabulous.    Ooooops hush your mouth woman  :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I actualy prefer blondes, yet it's only physical attraction.
Sex, more fun, intelligence, all change from person to person, regardless 
of physical attributes. Even though I like blondes best, greatest sex I ever 
had was with someone who did not meet my normal standard.
Wasn't the woman I married either. I know that sounds mean but,
I wanted it that way. The kinda sex I like would mean that the woman is
just absolutely not marriage material.


----------



## pretender

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> The kinda sex I like would mean that the woman is
> just absolutely not marriage material.


s'plan this for me..... this should be interesting.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pretender said:
			
		

> s'plan this for me..... this should be interesting.


Men are dogs when it comes to sex.
Some like to be just all out kinky and nasty I might add.
I wanted slutty sex, kind of a "no love" kind of sex or
(excuse my language) Fuckin. That's nice to have from time to time 
when married but not all the time like when I was single. A good mixture
of both would be within the elements of marriage.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> And that supports your reasoning that men change..... how?


Well no..not really, just for me...it's more of a forced change, no choice...ya see she is an Attorney AND 
a JUDGE, no man in his right mind would piss her off, so ya change, go to jail or pay, pay, pay!!!!


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well no..not really, just for me...it's more of a forced change, no choice...ya see she is an Attorney AND
> a JUDGE, no man in his right mind would piss her off, so ya change, go to jail or pay, pay, pay!!!!



ahhhhh a blonde and a judge, I rest my case.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Excuse me, I'm  ing.


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Men are dogs when it comes to sex.
> Some like to be just all out kinky and nasty I might add.
> I wanted slutty sex, kind of a "no love" kind of sex or
> (excuse my language) Fuckin. That's nice to have from time to time
> when married but not all the time like when I was single. A good mixture
> of both would be within the elements of marriage.



Just curious, how long have you been married?


----------



## Said1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Excuse me, I'm  ing.



Cool.

 Now tell us, blondes, brunettes or redheads or all three?


----------



## pretender

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Men are dogs when it comes to sex.
> Some like to be just all out kinky and nasty I might add.
> I wanted slutty sex, kind of a "no love" kind of sex or
> (excuse my language) Fuckin. That's nice to have from time to time
> when married but not all the time like when I was single. A good mixture
> of both would be within the elements of marriage.



 I will try to understand.... blonde you understand so bare with me......

You want kinky sex but not with your wife..... and what's love got to do with sex anyway.... I have always understood that men don't associate sex with love.... you mean I understand wrong?  What makes men think women don't like it down and dirty from time to time.  This is one reason there are so many divorces me thinks....... men!!, they think their wives should be all goody but they (the man) should also have a little nasty ..... so I guess they get it on the side.  But they don't think their wives should get the nasty....... 'cause, they are married to the man.......  talk to =d= he seems to understand.  

Macho macho man....... I want'a be a macho man..... sing it with me now.....

I love men!!!!!  they are from Mars but they are soooo much fun!!

Do men really KNOW what they want?   

Wow.....


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Said1 said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Now tell us, blondes, brunettes or redheads or all three?



Yeah, it was so hard your post changed while I did it.

Oh, and all three, but a slight preference for redheads.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> ahhhhh a blonde and a judge, I rest my case.


 :rotflmao: ..you wish! She's an exception, not the norm!


----------



## Said1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was so hard your post changed while I did it.
> 
> Oh, and all three, but a slight preference for redheads.



What post? I did change one because I missed a reply at the top?


----------



## Mr. P

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Excuse me, I'm  ing.


Got nailed, huh?


----------



## Said1

pretender said:
			
		

> I will try to understand.... blonde you understand so bare with me......
> 
> You want kinky sex but not with your wife..... and what's love got to do with sex anyway.... I have always understood that men don't associate sex with love.... you mean I understand wrong?  What makes men think women don't like it down and dirty from time to time.  This is one reason there are so many divorces me thinks....... men!!, they think their wives should be all goody but they (the man) should also have a little nasty ..... so I guess they get it on the side.  But they don't think their wives should get the nasty....... 'cause, they are married to the man.......  talk to =d= he seems to understand.
> 
> Macho macho man....... I want'a be a macho man..... sing it with me now.....
> 
> I love men!!!!!  they are from Mars but they are soooo much fun!!
> 
> Do men really KNOW what they want?
> 
> Wow.....




I don't think that's what he is saying, he's not that type of guy, but I'll let him answer for himself.


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao: ..you wish! She's an exception, not the norm!



 :bangheads my point is............ not ALL blondes are dumb..... you made my case for me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pretender said:
			
		

> I will try to understand.... blonde you understand so bare with me......
> 
> You want kinky sex but not with your wife..... and what's love got to do with sex anyway.... I have always understood that men don't associate sex with love.... you mean I understand wrong?  What makes men think women don't like it down and dirty from time to time.  This is one reason there are so many divorces me thinks....... men!!, they think their wives should be all goody but they (the man) should also have a little nasty ..... so I guess they get it on the side.  But they don't think their wives should get the nasty....... 'cause, they are married to the man.......  talk to =d= he seems to understand.
> 
> Macho macho man....... I want'a be a macho man..... sing it with me now.....
> 
> I love men!!!!!  they are from Mars but they are soooo much fun!!
> 
> Do men really KNOW what they want?
> 
> Wow.....


You got it Sooooo wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't care if my wife is dirty....from time to time. There is a trade off
between straight up dirty sex and "making love". When I was single, I could 
pick to have the sex I like, and the sex I like only. No emotions involved,
strictly pleasure.


----------



## pretender

Said1 said:
			
		

> I don't think that's what he is saying, he's not that type of guy, but I'll let him answer for himself.



Said I am just having a little fun with him.  No worries.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Said1 said:
			
		

> What post? I did change one because I missed a reply at the top?



When I started to post, yours said something like "Does this really belong in this thread", after I posted it said "Just curious, how long have you been married". Just weird to see after I posted.


----------



## Said1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> When I started to post, yours said something like "Does this really belong in this thread", after I posted it said "Just curious, how long have you been married". Just weird to see after I posted.



I missed a few posts above that. I thought he meant to reply in the "why men like porn" thread. My bad.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> :bangheads my point is............ not ALL blondes are dumb..... you made my case for me.


And I never said they were.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

been married 4 years.


----------



## Said1

pretender said:
			
		

> Said I am just having a little fun with him.  No worries.




No picking on my bunny.   


 I know.


----------



## UsaPride

Afternoon all!!


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> been married 4 years.



A newbie.


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Afternoon all!!



Hey doll!  :clap1:


----------



## Mr. P

Afternoon, Grits!


----------



## pretender

Afternoon fellow Southern Belle...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

> A newbie.


    
*Not to sex with women I'm not!!!*


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Afternoon all!!




Thank the gods you came back, I've been holding my breath!  I passed out a couple times already!


----------



## UsaPride

Doll, Grits, and Southern Belle


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Thank the gods you came back, I've been holding my breath!  I passed out a couple times already!


Oh sorry, Sugar Plum, didn't know you were waiting on me.  I would've been back sooner


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Doll, Grits, and Southern Belle


Can I call you sex kitten???


----------



## Mr. P

Said1 said:
			
		

> Just curious, how long have you been married?


So what's fair is fair...right? So how long have you girls been married...Or, how long before the divorce?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh sorry, Sugar Plum, didn't know you were waiting on me.  I would've been back sooner



 

squiggles!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Can I call you sex kitten???


Please!


----------



## no1tovote4

Man!  How much do you have to spread around before you can give rep to people!  Geez.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> squiggles!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Man!  How much do you have to spread around before you can give rep to people!  Geez.


20, I think, but you can only do 20 in 24 hours.  Something like that.  I can't rep anyone on this thread right now


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> 20, I think, but you can only do 20 in 24 hours.  Something like that.  I can't rep anyone on this thread right now


It used to be 10 but I think once you get to the light green it takes 20


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Man!  How much do you have to spread around before you can give rep to people!  Geez.


5 I think.
I mean 5 people..who knows..just use a condom.


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Man!  How much do you have to spread around before you can give rep to people!  Geez.



rep?  give rep?  is that like a reputation?  is it good or bad?


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *Not to sex with women I'm not!!!*



Ok.


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So what's fair is fair...right? So how long have you girls been married...Or, how long before the divorce?



I was curious, is that alright with you????


----------



## Mr. P

Said1 said:
			
		

> I was curious, is that alright with you????


Of course..so was I. That's okay, right?


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> rep?  give rep?  is that like a reputation?  is it good or bad?


I just gave you rep!!  

It's a good thing.  If you like someones post you can hit the little scale at the top of their post.  A little screen pops up and you can give good or bad rep and leave a comment.  Right now you have 1 rep power, but the more you rep and get rep and post, the more power you get  

You can go to your UserCP and it will show you the last 5 reps and comments you got.
Hope that helps!

*** you have 2 rep power now


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Of course..so was I. That's okay, right?



Oops, forgot to answer, 15 yrs.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pretender said:
			
		

> rep?  give rep?  is that like a reputation?  is it good or bad?


Good. It measures how popular you are with the other members.
First scroll down to the bottom of the screen and make sure your style is set
to Us Message Board vBulletin 3 style. This will allow you to see info 
on your rep points etc. now if you look at the top right side of any post you
will see how many rep points that person has and how much rep power they
have. rep points are based on how many posts yopu have, how long you've
been a member, and how many points other people have given you.
Rep power is determined by how many rep points you have and determines 
how many points you give people. to give rep points to a post, look at the
top right of their post and click on this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  then choose i agree or i don't and type a message to that person.
all done


----------



## Said1

Sorry P, I'm a little jumpy today.....with nothing to do and all.


----------



## Mr. P

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oops, forgot to answer, 15 yrs.


Hummm..I thought you were single.
15 is good..


----------



## UsaPride

Damn, Joker, get difficult why don't cha?!    



Finally got to rep Sweet P, still gotta spread the love before I can rep the rest


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hummm..I thought you were single.
> 15 is good..



Was married for 15 yrs. Did you read the post above yours, splains everything.


----------



## UsaPride

34 more posts and I hit 3000!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good. It measures how popular you are with the other members.
> First scroll down to the bottom of the screen and make sure your style is set
> to Us Message Board vBulletin 3 style. This will allow you to see info
> on your rep points etc. now if you look at the top right side of any post you
> will see how many rep points that person has and how much rep power they
> have. rep points are based on how many posts yopu have, how long you've
> been a member, and how many points other people have given you.
> Rep power is determined by how many rep points you have and determines
> how many points you give people. to give rep points to a post, look at the
> top right of their post and click on this icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then choose i agree or i don't and type a message to that person.
> all done


Does this answer your question???


----------



## Mr. P

Said1 said:
			
		

> Was married for 15 yrs. Did you read the post above yours, splains everything.


which post #?


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> which post #?



#4319 is where you will find me aplogizing for my tone.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

FUCK THA PO-LICE
FUCK
FUCK
FUCK THA PO-LICE


Sorry... Was having flashbacks of some old music.


----------



## pretender

Yep....... thanks Joker ..... and thanks USAPride for the rep point.  

Now where do I redeem these points..... does this mean I get a date with jimnyc...just kidding...... .. I'll go and check the UserCP.  Wow, learn something new everyday.  

 :clap1:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sorry... Was having flashbacks of some old music.


Damn, that is old!!  You were what, 10, when it came out?


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn, that is old!!  You were what, 10, when it came out?



I've never heard of that song. Is that a good or a bad thing.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> I've never heard of that song. Is that a good or a bad thing.


Good!  Trust me!  

Wasn't that NWA, Joker??


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good!  Trust me!
> 
> Wasn't that NWA, Joker??




what does NWA stand for?


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> what does NWA stand for?



Niggas with Attitude.

Of course they spell the danged thing differently.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> what does NWA stand for?


I feel uncomfortable saying it, 'N----s With Attitude'.  Nice, huh?!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Niggas with Attitude.


Thank you, I wasn't writing it out.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thank you, I wasn't writing it out.




I was uncomfortable with it too, but heck they chose the name.


----------



## Said1

You're both right, bad choice of names.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> FUCK THA PO-LICE
> FUCK
> FUCK
> FUCK THA PO-LICE
> 
> 
> Sorry... Was having flashbacks of some old music.




My roommate in the Navy would constantly play this song and his country music.  (At the time I didn't like country music, couldn't have any of that around my friends ya know.)


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My roommate in the Navy would constantly play this song and his country music.


Not at the same time, I hope


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, my rep power went up to 14


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Not at the same time, I hope




I got so sick of NWA and Randy Travis I almost threw the radio out the window.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I got so sick of NWA and Randy Travis I almost threw the radio out the window.


LMAO!!!  'Fuck the Police' and 'Digging up Bones', Holy hell, what a combination, LOL!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

What happened to Joker??  Little booger left with no goodbye!   :spank3:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What happened to Joker??  Little booger left with no goodbye!   :spank3:



Gotta be lunching it.  Getting some of that health food.


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And I never said they were.



touche'


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Gotta be lunching it.  Getting some of that health food.


Health food?  WTF??  Give me a big ole burger smothered in chili and onions, Oh mercy, I'm hungry now, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Health food?  WTF??  Give me a big ole burger smothered in chili and onions, Oh mercy, I'm hungry now, LOL!!




Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Burger.  Achchchlllll.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Burger.  Achchchlllll.


Maybe dinner?  Hmmm, we do have hamburger and sausage!  Oh mercy, I do believe we have chili too, but can't use chili when I use sausage, that just messes up everything, LOL!


----------



## dmp

...the greatest thread in the history of USMB!! WAHOOO!!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...the greatest thread in the history of USMB!! WAHOOO!!


I have to agree, D, this is by far my favorite thread!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Come on D! Get rid of the binary crap...or are you just trying to count? 

*It makes me dizzy*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm back. Went to lunch, had a sub today.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm back. Went to lunch, had a sub today.


MMmmm, sub!  Maybe subs for dinner, LOL!!  I only get hungry when you people start talking about food, LOL!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> MMmmm, sub!  Maybe subs for dinner, LOL!!  I only get hungry when you people start talking about food, LOL!


In that case...
ever had trouser trout???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> In that case...
> ever had trouser trout???


Too small for my appetite!  :tng:


----------



## dmp

I just want to be loved.  Really.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I just want to be loved.  Really.




Then cut the hair!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Too small for my appetite!  :tng:


Nympho!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I just want to be loved.  Really.


I can't even read your posts seriously with that damn avatar, LOL!!!  

Is that your high school pic, D?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nympho!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Too small for my appetite!  :tng:




Ouch.   :spank3:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ouch.   :spank3:


I know, that was bad, wasn't it?!  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I just want to be loved.  Really.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride




----------



## UsaPride

14 more


----------



## UsaPride

13


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> 13


Get off that number!!!


----------



## UsaPride

K!!  

12


----------



## Mr. P

Later folks..gotta get busy...Back later maybe. Here's to the best catch! :gross2:


----------



## UsaPride

See ya later, Sweet P!!!!  

11


----------



## UsaPride

10  :d


----------



## UsaPride

9  :d


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

56 more for me


----------



## UsaPride

8 more for me.  

What is happening to my smilie faces??  The big D's are turning little


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I can't even read your posts seriously with that damn avatar, LOL!!!
> 
> Is that your high school pic, D?



No - it's a pic of my good pal MX6JON.  

He's jewish.  It's a jewfro.


----------



## UsaPride

A jewfro?  LOL!!!  You goober!  LOL!!

8    (I think, LOL)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

55
er 54


----------



## UsaPride

Ooops, last one was 7 so now I'm at...

6


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

53


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

52


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

51


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

50 **takes a breath**
Almost there!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 50 **takes a breath**
> Almost there!!!


LMAO!!!!!  

5


----------



## dmp

maybe this thread has run it's course?  Should I close it?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Should I close it?


 :fu2:

Didn't mean to flip you off but for some reason I can't get my smilie window to open and this is the only mad one on the side, LOL!!

4


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

we all need a place to post our nothings!


----------



## dmp

...but you've resorted to simply 'counting'?   

C'mon ppl...get creative! Post shots of yourselves nekkid, etc.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...but you've resorted to simply 'counting'?
> 
> C'mon ppl...get creative! Post shots of yourselves nekkid, etc.


That was a joke, plus at least there is always activity on the board now.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...but you've resorted to simply 'counting'?


I'm counting trying to get to 3000.  :tng:



> C'mon ppl...get creative! Post shots of yourselves nekkid, etc.


You start!!  

Oh, 3


----------



## UsaPride

*3000!!!*

Okay, D, I'm done counting!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I like this thread better than the open letter thread!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You start!!



Trust me - you would NEVER want to see me nekkid. I'm hiddeous.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I like this thread better than the open letter thread!


Me too!!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Trust me - you would NEVER want to see me nekkid. I'm hiddeous.


Prove it!!  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Prove it!!  :tng:


no,no,no 
No nekid dudes on here!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> no,no,no
> No nekid dudes on here!!!


LMAO!!!!  Ah, but naked chicks are okay, huh?!

Hey, I have 15 rep power, WOOHOO!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  Ah, but naked chicks are okay, huh?!
> 
> Hey, I have 15 rep power, WOOHOO!!


In the right place. I'm at work so nekidness is out for me.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> In the right place.


Damn double standards!!!   :spank3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

who wants pie?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> who wants pie?


Depends, what kind?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Depends, what kind?


what kind you want


----------



## UsaPride

Chocolate, of course


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Here ya go...


----------



## UsaPride

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!  You butt!  Now I want one!  LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!  You butt!  Now I want one!  LOL!!!


I JUST GAVE YOU SOME


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I JUST GAVE YOU SOME


I want one I can TASTE!!!  

But thanks for the pic, it looks great!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Come over~!~


----------



## UsaPride

For chocolate pie?  I'm on my way  

Okay, gotta run!  Have a good night!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> For chocolate pie?  I'm on my way
> 
> Okay, gotta run!  Have a good night!!


ok, all by myself now


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ok, all by myself now


sorry sweets!!   

See ya tomorrow!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> sorry sweets!!
> 
> See ya tomorrow!!


ohhhh- K


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

What ever happened to little country girl???


----------



## manu1959

afternoon from sunny california boys and girls


----------



## Mr. P

Man you need to reset that clock...it's almost bedtime.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Man you need to reset that clock...it's almost bedtime.



just getting started out here on the left coast


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This Is Cool. I Was At My 666th Reply For This Post...
> Just Reped Shattered Giving Her 666 Rep Points....
> ANYONE ELSE WANNA DANCE WITH A HELLSPAWN



Did I ever tell you I love you???????

Now, nobody rep me for anything ever again.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## Shattered

:coffee3:  :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, Yank!


----------



## CSM

ugh...good morning all


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin CSM...


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin CSM...


 Trying to catch up on the bazillion e-mails I got while away. I don't know this many people so how the heck can I get this many e-mails??? GRRRRR!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Mornin, Yank!




 :spank3:   Mornin, Pumpkinbuns!

Morning, CSM.


----------



## Shattered

*proudly shows off her new 666*

Joker's my hero.


----------



## Mr. P

Don't upset me or I'll hit that scale thingy!


----------



## CSM

666? does that have siginificance of some kind other than indicates the mark of the devil? Didn't we already KNOW that Shattered was evil incarnate? Whats the big deal?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Don't upset me or I'll hit that scale thingy!



...and I'd make your life a living hell, sweetcheeks, and you know it.  

Still not smilin today?


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> 666? does that have siginificance of some kind other than indicates the mark of the devil? Didn't we already KNOW that Shattered was evil incarnate? Whats the big deal?



Lolita...  thinks I"m *horribly* evil.  So now I am.


----------



## Mr. P

I think it has something to do with Lolita.


----------



## Mr. P

You're not pose to post at the same time as me!!!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think it has something to do with Lolita.


 Ahhh I see. And I bet no one has raised an eyebrow over some poster with a name like Lolita???Sure raises the hackles on my neck I tell ya!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You're not pose to post at the same time as me!!!



Pfft.  I've been up since 3:30..  I'm on the ball today.  2nd cup of coffee, already half ready for work... Gonna slack off here for a bit, then wrap some stuff, then make a post office run, then go shopping for some more stuff to wrap, then go to work.


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Ahhh I see. And I bet no one has raised an eyebrow over some poster with a name like Lolita???Sure raises the hackles on my neck I tell ya!



Nobody can get past her idiotic (and naive) views long enough to focus on her name.


----------



## Mr. P

Shopping? More shopping? Well buy yourself an nice gift...Maybe good cookware maybe All-Clad!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Shopping? More shopping? Well buy yourself an nice gift...Maybe good cookware maybe All-Clad!



WTF..  You said *good*..  Then you throw All-Clad in?  Contradictory statement, m'dear.


----------



## Mr. P

Ahhh you're right, again..It's not *GooD*, It's EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhh you're right, again..It's not *GooD*, It's EXCELLENT!!



Delusional lil snot, aintcha?  Better have some more coffee..  Not wired quite right, yet.


----------



## Mr. P

Gotta good for a bit...Back soon. Have fun
shopping.


----------



## Shattered

I feel like I'm actually accomplishing something today.   :clap1: 

(Did I win yet?)


----------



## UsaPride

Good Mornin'


----------



## Shattered

*flings candy cane*

Morning.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> *flings candy cane*


I should rep you for that!  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I should rep you for that!  :tng:



You *like* candy canes..  Therefore, you can't do anything to make me disagreeable, or you don't get anymore.


----------



## UsaPride

Ahhh, so the "fling" was a nice fling not a fling to the head?!  LOL!!  

All's good then!  No reps, I'll let you keep your special number


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahhh, so the "fling" was a nice fling not a fling to the head?!  LOL!!
> 
> All's good then!  No reps, I'll let you keep your special number



No..  When aiming for ones head, "flings" become "whips".


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> No..  When aiming for ones head, "flings" become "whips".


LMAO!!!  That's good to know!


----------



## Shattered

(unless I'm flinging something gooey off the back of a fork)


----------



## UsaPride

But that would be for Mr. P, so I feel pretty safe with "flinging"


----------



## Mr. P

:gross2: Back at ya baby!


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' Sweet P!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But that would be for Mr. P, so I feel pretty safe with "flinging"



Bingo!


----------



## Mr. P

Hummmm...666 + 11 =X :dev1:
Solve for X


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hummmm...666 + 11 =X :dev1:
> Solve for X



666 + 11 = 1 more cranky female on your hands.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits.


  



			
				Shattered said:
			
		

> Bingo!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> 666 + 11 = 1 more cranky female on your hands.


Oh! well two is plenty, but I do get bored with just two, sometimes.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh! well two is plenty, but I do get bored with just two, sometimes.



You wouldn't do it anyway.  You're far too sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet and kind hearted.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You wouldn't do it anyway.  You're far too sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet and kind hearted.


I Love it when she grovels!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I Love it when she grovels!



Note the lack of the word "please", and the lack of  question mark?

I just said you wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mr. P

Tap dance all ya want...

Changing the subject.......for a sec.
Has anyone here ever had their eye just swell for no apparent reason?
This has happened to me twice...looks like I've been punched in the eye..Maybe shattered hit me with a lucky fling.


----------



## UsaPride

Hahahaha!!  Shattered, I just noticed "Demon Child"


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Tap dance all ya want...
> 
> Changing the subject.......for a sec.
> Has anyone here ever had their eye just swell for no apparent reason?
> This has happened to me twice...looks like I've been punched in the eye..Maybe shattered hit me with a lucky fling.



May be an allergy, or you slept wrong, or rubbed your eye too hard..


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hahahaha!!  Shattered, I just noticed "Demon Child"


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Tap dance all ya want...
> 
> Changing the subject.......for a sec.
> Has anyone here ever had their eye just swell for no apparent reason?
> This has happened to me twice...looks like I've been punched in the eye..Maybe shattered hit me with a lucky fling.



It means you looked at something that you weren't supposed to see
 :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Has anyone here ever had their eye just swell for no apparent reason?


Allergies ... swelling around the eyes, swollen eyes

Closed-angle glaucoma ... swollen eye
Corneal flash burns ... swollen eye

Dust mite allergies ... swollen eyes

Glaucoma ... swollen eye
Glomerular Disease ... swelling around eyes
Graves Disease ... swelling around eyes

Hay fever ... swollen eyes

Lassa fever ... swollen eyes
Lupus ... swelling around eyes
Lupus nephritis ... swelling around eyes

Mold allergies ... swollen eyes
Mononucleosis ... swelling around eyes

Nephrotic syndrome ... swelling around the eyes

Sinusitis ... swelling around eyes

West African Trypanosomiasis ... swelling around the eye 

http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...//www.wrongdiagnosis.com/sym/eye_swelling.htm


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It means you looked at something that you weren't supposed to see
> :teeth:


:rotflmao:

That could be it!


----------



## Mr. P

Gee thanks...Grits..Now how long do I have to live?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Gee thanks...Grits..Now how long do I have to live?


LMAO!!  Sorry babe, I typed in "swollen eyes", this is what came up.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> May be an allergy, or you slept wrong, or rubbed your eye too hard..


The first time it happened it was during the night, I just woke with it. That was a few years ago.
This time it started during the day..It felt like I had something in my eye.
This swelling is mostly below my eye, the skin is all red and it hurts a bit.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It means you looked at something that you weren't supposed to see
> :teeth:


That's what she said, too!


----------



## UsaPride

You think maybe you were bit by something?

Is it just one eye?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Gee thanks...Grits..Now how long do I have to live?



*raises hand*

I can answer that..    

Depends on whether or not you rep me...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> 
> I can answer that..
> 
> Depends on whether or not you rep me...


I was going to edit and tell you not to bother saying that.  

Just one eye USA.


----------



## Shattered

:kiss2:  :happy2:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Just one eye USA.


Still looking......


----------



## UsaPride

Alright Mr. P, there's so much on swollen eyes, but everything comes with other symptoms.  Anything else other than swollen under one eye??


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Alright Mr. P, there's so much on swollen eyes, but everything comes with other symptoms.  Anything else other than swollen under one eye??


No Doc...don't waste your time looking...I just wandered if anyone else ever had it happen..It'll be fine.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:  :happy2:


  WHO REP'd YOU! Not me!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No Doc...don't waste your time looking...I just wandered if anyone else ever had it happen..It'll be fine.


LOL!!!  Sorry sweets, I get carried away sometimes.  

Put a hot rag on it, that should take the swelling down.


----------



## no1tovote4

Howdy all!

You should have seen my drive into work.  First there was a rollover accident in the middle of the dirt road that I live on.  There was no other way out than to simply wait for them to move the vehicle.  Then this lady directly in front of me slides out of control in her little Durango.  Luckily she ended up on the side of the road and I was able to get past.  The cars in front of her slowed down to about 20 MPH, I drove about 10 miles at 20 MPH or slower until we got to the city streets where people were going at a whopping 35 MPH!

I need coffee!

 :coffee3:


----------



## UsaPride

Good gracious, Sugar Plum!!  I hope your trip home is much more uneventful!  Good thing you're safe though, sounds like your roads are bad, or your drivers, lol!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious, Sugar Plum!!  I hope your trip home is much more uneventful!  Good thing you're safe though, sounds like your roads are bad, or your drivers, lol!




I think it is both.  The lady in the Durango obviously didn't even think to use 4WD on the icy roads, the kid that got in the rollover looked about 19.  How do you get in a rollover on an icy dirt road?  Well, you go too fast for the conditions.  The kid had to be driving over 35 to make it roll like that.

The roads in our area get no help at all.  No de-icing or plowing at all.  I really do live in the boondocks.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I HATE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hey everyone...
Hello my Demon Bride!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I HATE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> hey everyone...
> Hello my Demon Bride!




I ain't your Demon Bride!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I ain't your Demon Bride!


No,no...That's shattered she's my Demon Bride
USA is my sex kitten
Bonnie is my shower buddy (private joke)


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> IThe roads in our area get no help at all.  No de-icing or plowing at all.  I really do live in the boondocks.


We don't get anything either, well, no much anyway.  We don't get enough snow or ice for the city to spend the money on the equiptment, so when we do get it (bad for black ice), then we're pretty much screwed!  Noone knows how to drive!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> USA is my sex kitten


  Hey Goodlooking!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey ba-by


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey ba-by


I left you a surprise!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I left you a surprise!




Check it out!  Short-stuff has a rep power of 15.  I think that is the highest I have seen on the board so far.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Check it out!  Short-stuff has a rep power of 15.  I think that is the highest I have seen on the board so far.


I left you one too!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Check it out!  Short-stuff has a rep power of 15.  I think that is the highest I have seen on the board so far.


Actually Sir Evil is first, Merlin second, then USA. 
You can check by going to the member list tab, click the word reputation
and it will sort by rep.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I left you a surprise!


I checked all over my front lawn and didn't find anything!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Actually Sir Evil is first, Merlin second, then USA.
> You can check by going to the member list tab, click the word reputation
> and it will sort by rep.




Right, they have the most direct points, but they don't have the rep power that USA has as far as I know.  I think it may go by percentages or something.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I checked all over my front lawn and didn't find anything!!!


You're looking in the wrong place, LOL!!  Keep searching, you'll find it


----------



## no1tovote4

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Right, they have the most direct points, but they don't have the rep power that USA has as far as I know.  I think it may go by percentages or something.




Evil has a Rep Power of 10, Merlin has 16!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Right, they have the most direct points, but they don't have the rep power that USA has as far as I know.  I think it may go by percentages or something.


There's only a couple of people with 15.  I think I seen one higher but can't remember for sure.
I give alot of rep


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Right, they have the most direct points, but they don't have the rep power that USA has as far as I know.  I think it may go by percentages or something.


oh you're right.
It has to do with many things.
1. how long you have been a member
2. How many posts you have.
3. How many rep points have been given to you.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> There's only a couple of people with 15.  I think I seen one higher but can't remember for sure.
> I give alot of rep




And you just took post number 4500 for this thread!  Dang, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're looking in the wrong place, LOL!!  Keep searching, you'll find it


I found it sex kitten, I was just messin with ya.
From now on no12vt4 will be known as.....
THE CAMERA MAN!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I found it sex kitten, I was just messin with ya.
> From now on no12vt4 will be known as.....
> THE CAMERA MAN!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I found it sex kitten, I was just messin with ya.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> oh you're right.
> It has to do with many things.
> 1. how long you have been a member
> 2. How many posts you have.
> 3. How many rep points have been given to you.


I think how much you rep other people might have something to do with it too, but can't say for sure.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I think how much you rep other people might have something to do with it too, but can't say for sure.


That only determines how many points are given to you when the rep you.
EXP: Right now, every time USA reps me it gives me 15 points of rep.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


I say that because of our last adventure,
Me, USA, shattered, and Bonnie, and you where holding the camera.
Remember???


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I say that because of our last adventure,
> Me, USA, shattered, and Bonnie, and you where holding the camera.
> Remember???




OIC MR Snakes.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That only determines how many points are given to you when the rep you.
> EXP: Right now, every time USA reps me it gives me 15 points of rep.


I mean, the more I rep people, the more rep power I get.  I only say this because I've noticed that I'd rep someone and then my power went up one.  It's happened a couple of times, so I just assumed that it's one of the reasons the power goes up.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I mean, the more I rep people, the more rep power I get.  I only say this because I've noticed that I'd rep someone and then my power went up one.  It's happened a couple of times, so I just assumed that it's one of the reasons the power goes up.


I don't remember Jim saying that one....
Maybe it was because your posts increased to the next thousand.
You get rep power for that, but not for giving more rep.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I don't remember Jim saying that one....
> Maybe it was because your posts increased to the next thousand.
> You get rep power for that, but not for giving more rep.


I didn't get an increase in post counts for just repping someone.
Jim didn't say it, that's why I said I assumed.  I could be wrong, so don't go by me, LOL!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I didn't get an increase in post counts for just repping someone.
> Jim didn't say it, that's why I said I assumed.  I could be wrong, so don't go by me, LOL!!!


I rep people ....*ALOT*!!!
I've never had my points go up because of it.


----------



## UsaPride

Okay then, I'm wrong.  Happy now?!  LOL!!!

I'm just special, that's all


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sooo I see Jim has a digital camera up for sale...


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sooo I see Jim has a digital camera up for sale...


I know, I seen that!!  I want one sooooo bad!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I know, I seen that!!  I want one sooooo bad!!!!!!


You don't say... 
Here's a good place to shop online for cheap stuff.
It updates everyday and shows you how to get the most dicounts on items.
Click on  Nifty News & Decent Deals at the top of page!


----------



## UsaPride

You couldn't just narrow down to digital cameras, could ya?  LOL!!  The pics aren't showing up for some reason, probably my antique computer, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

2,000 posts for me!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 2,000 posts for me!!!


*YAY!!!!! *


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 2,000 posts for me!!!




Now your rep power will go up!

Okay, we all need to gather round for a group hug.    

I got the camera!  And I am already in costume.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I got the camera!  And I am already in costume.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

I'll join the room when ya'll finish...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll join the room when ya'll finish...


might be waiting a while...


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> might be waiting a while...


That's okay...I think I may have a day or so left...But I was talking about the group stuff and pictures.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's okay...I think I may have a day or so left...But I was talking about the group stuff and pictures.


got it.
where's my demon bride???


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> But I was talking about the group stuff and pictures.


Group HUG!!!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> got it.
> where's my demon bride???


Spending money...she's shopping..maybe at work now...


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Group HUG!!!  :tng:


I just don't do "Groups". I need to focus ALL my attention on just one.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I just don't do "Groups". I need to focus ALL my attention on just one.


How sweet, I never knew you felt that way bout me!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I just don't do "Groups". I need to focus ALL my attention on just one.




I can grok that.  I can still take pictures!


----------



## no1tovote4

Did the board just die for everybody else too?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How sweet, I never knew you felt that way bout me!!!


That's good cuz I don't..whatever your thinkin.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did the board just die for everybody else too?


Just a board FART!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's good cuz I don't..whatever your thinkin.


  Don't lie big guy!
Just kidding...


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did the board just die for everybody else too?


Yes, just for a bit.  Skeered me though!!  I was trying to remember if I paid my cable bill, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yes, just for a bit.  Skeered me though!!  I was trying to remember if I paid my cable bill, LOL!!


Happened to me too Kitten


----------



## Mr. P

Your Camera Grits. Follow the link Joker posted..You need more info to get this price. Codes and such.

DEAL:   Kodak EasyShare CX6200 2MP Digital Camera  at Amazon.com     $75
     Posted Monday, December 13 2004 somewhere around 8AM by John
Talk Back! (0)

  One of the better 2MP cameras in the <$100 price range. Amazon has this Kodak EasyShare CX6200 2MP Digital Camera on sale for $75 shipped.

    * 2MP, Kodak 37mm lens, 8MB internal memory, SD/MMC card slots, Takes 2 AA batteries
    * Bright 1.6" new Indoor/Outdoor display with "exceptional viewing quality"


----------



## Mr. P

No interrupt here...and I'm on dial-up! :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

You rock, Sweet P!!!    I want it!!  I want it!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You rock, Sweet P!!!    I want it!!  I want it!!


No "thanks for the link Joker"?????


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No "thanks for the link Joker"?????




Of course not.

 

J/K!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No "thanks for the link Joker"?????


Sweetie, I'm so sorry, I honestly thought I put that in the other post, but apparently I didn't!  I was thinking it though  

Thank you Joker, for the link!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You rock, Sweet P!!!    I want it!!  I want it!!


Well, it would be good if you're on a tight budget...Otherwise I'd go a bit more for on with a re-chargeable batt. In the end
you'll come out ahead $$ wise.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, it would be good if you're on a tight budget...Otherwise I'd go a bit more for on with a re-chargeable batt. In the end
> you'll come out ahead $$ wise.


I would love a re-chargeable battery, but yeah, tight budget!!

Maybe if I pass out the hint for Christmas


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I would love a re-chargeable battery, but yeah, tight budget!!
> 
> Maybe if I pass out the hint for Christmas


Well check the link for details...these things expire...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=207691&postcount=1


----------



## UsaPride

I've got it pulled up.  I have to make sure I can arrange it, but I really really want it!!!  
Thanks again!!!  You to, Joker


----------



## manu1959

Two weeks ago was my 45th birthday and I wasn't feeling too good that morning. I went to breakfast knowing my wife would be pleasant and say, "Happy Birthday!" and probably have a present for me.

As it turned out, she didn't even say good morning, let alone any happy birthday.
I thought, well, that's wives for you, the children will remember.

The children came in to breakfast and didn't say a word.
So when I left for the office, I was feeling pretty low and
despondent.

As I walked into my office, my secretary Janet said, "Good morning, Boss. Happy Birthday." And I felt a little better that someone had remembered.
I worked until noon, and then Janet knocked on my door and said,
"You know, it's such a beautiful day outside, and it's your birthday,

Let's go to lunch, just you and me."

I said, "By George, that's the greatest thing I've heard all day 
"Let's go!" We went to lunch.

We didn't go where we normally go; instead we went out to a private little place.
We had two martinis and enjoyed lunch tremendously.
On the way back to the office, she said,
"You know, it's such a beautiful day. We don't need to go back to the
office, do we?"

I said, "No, I guess not."

She said, "Let's go to my apartment."

After arriving at her apartment she said, "Boss, if you don't mind, I think I'll go into the bedroom and slip into something more comfortable"

"Sure!" I excitedly replied.

She went into the bedroom and, in about six minutes, she came out carrying a huge birthday cake followed by my wife, children, and dozens of our friends, all singing Happy Birthday.

And I just sat there ---- on the couch ---- naked.


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> Two weeks ago was my 45th birthday and I wasn't feeling too good that morning. I went to breakfast knowing my wife would be pleasant and say, "Happy Birthday!" and probably have a present for me.
> 
> As it turned out, she didn't even say good morning, let alone any happy birthday.
> I thought, well, that's wives for you, the children will remember.
> 
> The children came in to breakfast and didn't say a word.
> So when I left for the office, I was feeling pretty low and
> despondent.
> 
> As I walked into my office, my secretary Janet said, "Good morning, Boss. Happy Birthday." And I felt a little better that someone had remembered.
> I worked until noon, and then Janet knocked on my door and said,
> "You know, it's such a beautiful day outside, and it's your birthday,
> 
> Let's go to lunch, just you and me."
> 
> I said, "By George, that's the greatest thing I've heard all day
> "Let's go!" We went to lunch.
> 
> We didn't go where we normally go; instead we went out to a private little place.
> We had two martinis and enjoyed lunch tremendously.
> On the way back to the office, she said,
> "You know, it's such a beautiful day. We don't need to go back to the
> office, do we?"
> 
> I said, "No, I guess not."
> 
> She said, "Let's go to my apartment."
> 
> After arriving at her apartment she said, "Boss, if you don't mind, I think I'll go into the bedroom and slip into something more comfortable"
> 
> "Sure!" I excitedly replied.
> 
> She went into the bedroom and, in about six minutes, she came out carrying a huge birthday cake followed by my wife, children, and dozens of our friends, all singing Happy Birthday.
> 
> And I just sat there ---- on the couch ---- naked.


  Here I came with the camera!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Here I came with the camera!


**Joker rings door bell {Quotes movie "Old School"}** 
"I'm here for the gangbang!!!"


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  You all are crazy!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey sex kitten, you're back....


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey sex kitten, you're back....


Purrrrrrrrrrrr!!  

Yes, had company for about an hour, can't be "pecking" while mom's here.  For some reason she finds that offensive, LOL!!  Can't imagine why


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Purrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Yes, had company for about an hour, can't be "pecking" while mom's here.  For some reason she finds that offensive, LOL!!  Can't imagine why


could be cause I call you sex kitten


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Purrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Yes, had company for about an hour, can't be "pecking" while mom's here.  For some reason she finds that offensive, LOL!!  Can't imagine why



is your mom hot too?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Purrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Yes, had company for about an hour, can't be "pecking" while mom's here.  For some reason she finds that offensive, LOL!!  Can't imagine why




Short Stuff dumped us for family.  See you never got in any of the pictures!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Short Stuff dumped us for family.  See you never got in any of the pictures!


I got some pics I'm gonna post on here later, Maybe I'll put one of myself on 
there. Anyone else wanna post some pics, maybe of their hot mom. hint hint.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> could be cause I call you sex kitten


She doesn't know!  Shhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> is your mom hot too?


Of course she is, we look like sisters!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Short Stuff dumped us for family.  See you never got in any of the pictures!


Hey, it was my mom, what can you do?!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Of course she is, we look like sisters!!



can you say menage a troi


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I got some pics I'm gonna post on here later, Maybe I'll put one of myself on
> there. Anyone else wanna post some pics, maybe of their hot mom. hint hint.


LOL!!  NUT!!

Okay fellas, gotta run.  The old man's home and I guess I need to rustle up some grub, LOL!! 
See ya all tomorrow!!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> can you say menage a troi


WITH MY MOM???  LOL!!  Goober!   :spank3: 

Bye for real now!  LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> WITH MY MOM???  LOL!!  Goober!   :spank3:
> 
> Bye for real now!  LOL!!




Seeya Short Stuff.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> WITH MY MOM???  LOL!!  Goober!   :spank3:
> 
> Bye for real now!  LOL!!



well.....you are hot .....your mom is hot...i could do worse


----------



## manu1959

pride and no1tovote4

thanks for the rep!  

can't rep ya back right now need to go spread the love 1st


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pride and no1tovote4
> 
> thanks for the rep!
> 
> can't rep ya back right now need to go spread the love 1st




Happens to me all the time too.  I find that I have to spread more rep around before I can rep people again nowadays too.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Happens to me all the time too.  I find that I have to spread more rep around before I can rep people again nowadays too.


I hate that, but it keeps me in line...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Good night my ladies, and the few dudes that talk to me.
Be sure and check out the Proud Daddy thread in the Pic section.


----------



## manu1959

FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE:November 14th 2004 

RE: Christmas Party 

I'm happy to inform you that the company Christmas Party will takeplace on  
December 23, starting at noon in the private function room at the Grill 
House. There will be a cash bar and plenty of drinks! 

We'll have a small band playing traditional carols...feel free to sing 
along. A Christmas tree will be lit at 1:00 pm. And don't be surprised if 
our CEO shows up dressed as Santa Claus! 

Exchange of gifts among employees can be done at that time; however, no gift 
should be over $10.00 to make the giving of gifts easy for everyone's 
pockets. This gathering is only for employees! Our CEO will make a special 
announcement at that time! 

Merry Christmas to you and your family. 
            Patty 

================================================================ 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE: November 15, 2004 

RE: Holiday Party 

In no way was yesterday's memo intended to exclude our Jewish employees. We 
recognize that Chanukah is an important holiday, which often coincides with 
Christmas, though unfortunately not this year. 

However, from now on we're calling it our "Holiday Party." The same policy 
applies to any other employees who are not 
Christians or those still celebrating Reconciliation Day. There will be no 
Christmas tree present. 

No Christmas carols sung. We will have other types of music for your 
enjoyment. 

Happy now? 

Happy Holidays to you and your family. 
            Patty 

================================================================ 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Employees 
DATE: November..?? 2004 

RE: Holiday Party 

Regarding the note I received from a member of Alcoholics Anonymous 
requesting a non-drinking table ... you didn't sign your name. I'm happy to 
accommodate this request, but if I put a sign on a table that reads, "AA 

Only"; you wouldn't be anonymous anymore. How am I supposed to handle this? 
Help Somebody????? 

Forget about the gifts exchange, no gifts exchange are allowed since the 

union members feel that $10.00 is too much money and the executives believe 
$10.00 is a little chintzy. 
           NO GIFTS EXCHANGE WILL BE ALLOWED. 

================================================================ 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
To: All Employees 
DATE: I Forget.. 

RE: Holiday Party 

What a diverse group we are! I had no idea that December 20 begins the 
Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which forbids eating and drinking during 
daylight hours. There goes the party! Seriously, we can appreciate how a 

luncheon at this time of year does not accommodate our Muslim employees' 

beliefs. Perhaps the Grill House can hold off on serving your meal until the 
end of the party or else package everything for you to take it home in 
little foil doggy baggy. Will that work? 

Meanwhile, I've arranged for members of Weight Watchers to sit farthest from 
the dessert buffet and pregnant women will get the table closest to the 
restrooms. Gays are allowed to sit with each other. Lesbians do not have to 
sit with Gay men, each will have their own table. Yes, there will be a 
flower arrangement for the Gay men's table. To the person asking permission 
to cross dress,no cross-dressing will be allowed. We will have booster seats 
for short people. Low-fat food will be available for those on a diet. We 

cannot control the salt used in the food we suggest for those people with 
high blood pressure to taste first. There will be fresh fruits as dessert 
for Diabetics, - I am sorry the restaurant cannot supply "No Sugar" 
desserts. 
Did I miss anything?!?!? 
            Patty 

================================================================ 
FROM: Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director 
TO: All Fucking Employees 
DATE: Who cares... 

RE: The Fucking Holiday Party 

Vegetarian pricks, I've had it with you people!!! We're going to keep this 
party at the Grill House whether you like it or not, so you can sit quietly 
at the table furthest from the "grill of death," as you so quaintly put 
it,and you'll get your fucking salad bar, including organic tomatoes. 

But you know, tomatoes have feelings, too. They scream when you slice them. 
I've heard them scream. I'm hearing them scream right NOW! 

I hope you all have a rotten holiday! 
            The Bitch from HELL!!!!!!! 
            ===================================== 
=========================== 
FROM: Joan Bishop, Acting Human Resources Director 
DATE: November 18, 2004 

RE: Patty Lewis and Holiday Party 

I'm sure I speak for all of us in wishing Patty Lewis a speedy recovery and 
I'll continue to forward your cards to her. 
In the meantime, management has decided to cancel our Holiday Party and give 
everyone the afternoon of the 23rd off with full pay. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good night my ladies, and the few dudes that talk to me.
> Be sure and check out the Proud Daddy thread in the Pic section.



later joker...take care


----------



## Mr. P

Who's on? .....First?


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

Get all that shopping done?


----------



## Shattered

Nah..  Lost my ambition... My favorite cat has a *really* bad cold & I'm worried about her... She's old.


----------



## Mr. P

Well heck, cats are investments in the end...Good violin strings ya know?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well heck, cats are investments in the end...Good violin strings ya know?


----------



## Mr. P

I don't care for cats much..
2 Persians here, though. The first came with the wife...now they just keep appearing!


----------



## Shattered

I've had this one since she was 4 weeks old.  She'll be 12 years old this Feb.  I like her better than I like most humans.


----------



## Mr. P

The oldest here is 14


----------



## Shattered

(Did I mention she's smarter than most humans, too)


----------



## Mr. P

Hahaha...The wifes practice is bankruptcy...I've dealt with many of her clients (humans)..I think rocks may be smarter!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P, good news!!  I was telling my husband about that digital camera, he told me why don't I just use ours.  I thought ours was broken, but apparently all I need is a floppy disk to put the camera card in.  Think it'll be hard to get one of those?  It's a pretty old camera but I put batteries in it and it's working great.  I just can't get the pictures out, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mr. P, good news!!  I was telling my husband about that digital camera, he told me why don't I just use ours.  I thought ours was broken, but apparently all I need is a floppy disk to put the camera card in.  Think it'll be hard to get one of those?  It's a pretty old camera but I put batteries in it and it's working great.  I just can't get the pictures out, LOL!!


A floppy disk? Gee, how old is it?


----------



## Shattered

> all I need is a floppy disk to put the camera card in



???  Huh?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A floppy disk? Gee, how old is it?


Okay, wrong word, LOL!!  I don't know what the hell it's called.  OMG, I can't even think right now.  It's a square thing, what's it called?  You take the little memory card (?) out of the camera and put it in this thing to put it in your computer.  I am so computer illiterate, LOL!!!
I'm really gonna feel stupid when I figure this out, it's just been a long day!  LOL!! :spank3:


----------



## Shattered

Why can't you get a USB cable, and go from the camera to the computer?


----------



## Mr. P

I think I get it...the card is full...and they need to down load it...he says to a floppy disk.

If that's the case..it can be down loaded to the puter...you don't need a floppy, USA.

What kind of camera? Model etc?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Why can't you get a USB cable, and go from the camera to the computer?


He said we had one because he used it when that card thing (sorry about trying to explain that, lol) broke.  But he said it wasn't working good so, you tihnk just maybe a new cable?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What kind of camera? Model etc?


Old as hell!  

Okay, it's a Polaroid PhotoMAX  PDC 640
I have the serial number if you need that, LOL!!


----------



## Richard & Tammy

gOD I HOPE I AIN'T THE LAST ONE HERE!!!!!!!!


  :moon4:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> He said we had one because he used it when that card thing (sorry about trying to explain that, lol) broke.  But he said it wasn't working good so, you tihnk just maybe a new cable?





> Old as hell!


I think the new $75 camera.


----------



## UsaPride

Hey Shattered, what happened to your rep??  When I left you were up to, what, 677, now you're back down again.  Did you have someone bad rep you?  LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think the new $75 camera.


LOL!!!  I would LOVE to!!!  BUT, that's not looking to good for me     Sooooo, is there anything I can do??  Anything????


----------



## Mr. P

Richard & Tammy said:
			
		

> gOD I HOPE I AIN'T THE LAST ONE HERE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :moon4:


You ain't...you Georgia redneck!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey Shattered, what happened to your rep??  When I left you were up to, what, 677, now you're back down again.  Did you have someone bad rep you?  LOL!!!



D gaveth, and after I whined, D taketh away.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> D gaveth, and after I whined, D taketh away.


LMAO!!!!  Get 'em girl!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  I would LOVE to!!!  BUT, that's not looking to good for me     Sooooo, is there anything I can do??  Anything????


Sure...buy the new cable and software if you don't have it, if you can even find it...My guess is..and it's only a guess, that'll set ya back $50 + the hassle of trying to find what works on such an old camera...that's why I said go for the $75 dollar new one.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Sure...buy the new cable and software if you don't have it, if you can even find it...My guess is..and it's only a guess, that'll set ya back $50 + the hassle of trying to find what works on such an old camera...that's why I said go for the $75 dollar new one.


Well damn, say it like that and it all makes sense, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> D gaveth, and after I whined, D taketh away.


Did someone need points?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well damn, say it like that and it all makes sense, LOL!!!


I may be wrong.


----------



## Shattered

Heeee!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Bedtime...Later gang..


----------



## Shattered

Nighty!


----------



## Mr. P

Night... :kiss2:


----------



## UsaPride

Night Sweet P, thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Shattered

Psst - Check the sig, now that's he's gone..  :clap1:  :clap1:  :clap1:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered's sig said:
			
		

> "I may be wrong." -Mr. P (Dec. 16, 2004)


LMAO!!  That's great!!!


----------



## Thornton

Shattered said:
			
		

> Psst - Check the sig, now that's he's gone..  :clap1:  :clap1:  :clap1:



Oh wow look at that devil woman go with her 666 count. LMAO!

I always knew it, babe. 

**walks away singing OH DEVIL WOMAN!**


----------



## CSM

Good morning...it's Friday, how can it NOT be a good morning!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, CSM...right you are!


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' all!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mornin' all!!


 g'mornin


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Grits..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, Grits..


   Hey Sweet P!!

Hey CSM, where you been hiding??


----------



## Mr. P

Hey, on that camera..do you get software and a cable with it to plug into the puter?


----------



## CSM

I was off on a secret mission for the US military. Just got back yesterday. Nothing dangerous; in fact, very boring. The United States Air Force has never met a meeting it didn't like. Same goes for the Army.


----------



## Mr. P

Never mind I just re-read last night.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I was off on a secret mission for the US military. Just got back yesterday. Nothing dangerous; in fact, very boring. The United States Air Force has never met a meeting it didn't like. Same goes for the Army.


Secret meetings are fun.... at first.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I was off on a secret mission for the US military.


Cool, secret mission!!  Tell me about it....


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Never mind I just re-read last night.


I'm not going to be able to get it.  I was thinking last night, have to be realistic, lol!  My car lost it's transmission, Got Christmas right here, and a trip I really really want to take.  Damn priorities!! :spank3:


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Cool, secret mission!!  Tell me about it....


 Well, my secret number is "naught naught naught" and I have a license to sell hot dogs in front of Home Depot. My name is Bubba...Jim Bubba...

Not much to tell, just trying to figure out  how to spend all those tax dollars we gouged out of the civilian populace next year.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm not going to be able to get it.  I was thinking last night, have to be realistic, lol!  My car lost it's transmission, Got Christmas right here, and a trip I really really want to take.  Damn priorities!! :spank3:


Where are you going on the trip?


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Well, my secret number is "naught naught naught" and I have a license to sell hot dogs in front of Home Depot. My name is Bubba...Jim Bubba....


LOL!!!  Are you the one that didn't give me my exact change back??  And the hotdog was dry   :spank3:   Serves me right for buying food out of a parking lot, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Where are you going on the trip?


Well, I'm trying to get back to Chicago for a visit.  I moved away 4 years ago and I haven't been back to see any of my friends.  I'd love to take the kids, I moved while pregnant.  
Plus, my best friend there had a baby and I so want to see her!
We'll see......


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Are you the one that didn't give me my exact change back??  And the hotdog was dry   :spank3:   Serves me right for buying food out of a parking lot, LOL!!


 Hey, I was undercover! 

That Bond guy is the smooth operator...at his salary he can afford to be! I get paid far less, so while he gets all the good looking babes and all those neato gadgets to play with, I get a bag lady well over 70 and the only gadget I get is an electric magnifying glass!


----------



## Shattered

Thornton said:
			
		

> Oh wow look at that devil woman go with her 666 count. LMAO!
> 
> I always knew it, babe.
> 
> **walks away singing OH DEVIL WOMAN!**




 :spank3:


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I get a bag lady well over 70 and the only gadget I get is an electric magnifying glass!


  

You must have really exciting missions!  70 year old bag lady, electric magnigying glass, and that cute little hat shaped like a hotdog you were wearing, LOL!~


----------



## Mr. P

Chicago! EEeeeeeeeeeewwwwww!!


----------



## UsaPride

Morning Shattered!!  And how is the resident "Demon Child" today??


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Chicago! EEeeeeeeeeeewwwwww!!


Eeww??  LOL!!  I loved it there!  Plus, I'm going for the friends, no so much the place.  I wish they'd all come here, I wouldn't have to leave


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You must have really exciting missions!  70 year old bag lady, electric magnigying glass, and that cute little hat shaped like a hotdog you were wearing, LOL!~


 Saving the world aint easy, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> :spank3:


 How long do you think you can hang on to that triple 6??? It's jsut soooooo tempting!


----------



## Shattered

Still grasping for coffee, but I'll be mobile soon enough.


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> How long do you think you can hang on to that triple 6??? It's jsut soooooo tempting!



For as long as I want to.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Saving the world aint easy, but somebody has to do it.


Well, keep up the good work, Jim Bubba!  And don't forget my change next time I'm at Home Depot!!!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Saving the world aint easy, but somebody has to do it.


One sec. while I lift me feet off the floor, the BS is getting deep.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> One sec. while I lift me feet off the floor, the BS is getting deep.


 Just for that I'm going to recommend we spend an extra 1.5 mil in taxpayer money on examining the sex life of a ping pong ball!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Still grasping for coffee, but I'll be mobile soon enough.


Oh...Look who just flew in on her broom! Mornin Yank!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Just for that I'm going to recommend we spend an extra 1.5 mil in taxpayer money on examining the sex life of a ping pong ball!


Again?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh...Look who just flew in on her broom! Mornin Yank!



Cross me in the morning, and guess where I'll store said broom?  
 

Mornin, Pumpkinbuns!


----------



## CSM

I didn't know Shattered was a pilot!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Again?


 Standard punishment for making fun of a government super sekrit spy...


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Again?




The scientists were unable to consclusively determine the reason for the sexual dichotomy of the ping-pong ball (male) and the volley-ball (female).  More research will be necessary, and as it is difficult to find and tag the wild ping-pong ball it is expensive.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cross me in the morning, and guess where I'll store said broom?
> 
> 
> Mornin, Pumpkinbuns!



Ahhh tis the Demon Child.  How's it?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cross me in the morning, and guess where I'll store said broom?
> 
> 
> Mornin, Pumpkinbuns!


  Lemme guess..wait..don't tell me.


----------



## Mr. P

Gotta make a phone call..back in a bit..hold that thought, O wicked one.


----------



## Shattered

:halo:


----------



## CSM

"Pumkinbuns"!!!!

Now there's an image for ya!


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> "Pumkinbuns"!!!!
> 
> Now there's an image for ya!



He's special - he gets a special name.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> He's special - he gets a special name.


She loves me! CSM...Can ya tell.
She flings things at me...makes threats, has given me a pet name.
Yep, all the signs of a Happily married couple.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> She loves me! CSM...Can ya tell.
> She flings things at me...makes threats, has given me a pet name.
> Yep, all the signs of a Happily married couple.


 Yup...all the signs are there alright!


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Yup...all the signs are there alright!



Someday, if you post enough, you might get a special name, too.


----------



## Comrade

I regret ever having posted to this thread.

Did you ever notice how it crowds out the most recent of your posts when searching by ones' own ID?

Curses!   :bangheads


----------



## UsaPride

Comrade said:
			
		

> I regret ever having posted to this thread.


Aww, give it a chance, you just may enjoy yourself!


----------



## Mr. P

And if yer REAL special, CSM...she'll even quote ya in her signature line!
But... I may be wrong. :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

:huh:  :kiss2:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Aww, give it a chance, you just may enjoy yourself!




Short Stuff!   Good morning!

:cof:


----------



## Mr. P

Hey...Mornin No1!


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Someday, if you post enough, you might get a special name, too.


 I have several special names but all of them would get me banned from anything except a pRoN site...and maybe even there!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Short Stuff!   Good morning!
> 
> :cof:


Hey, Sugar Plum!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey...Mornin No1!




Morning Mr. P!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, Sugar Plum!!




Whoooeeey!  Now I'm awake!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Whoooeeey!  Now I'm awake!


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

>


 Somebody needs to find one of them "banana" thingies that says "HORSE-PUCKEY"


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

>




Not here!  It attracts flies.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Are you telling us you're potty training..    :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

**crawls to keyboard**
uroiweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeqwaefvC:SD?VLM


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, Sweet Stuff's here!  

Mornin' goodlooking!!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **crawls to keyboard**
> uroiweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeqwaefvC:SD?VLM


Drunk again, huh? :rotflmao: 


GM...jokester


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Drunk again, huh? :rotflmao:
> 
> 
> GM...jokester


No...I have a hangover.
That means I was drunk last night.
J/K


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **crawls to keyboard**
> uroiweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeqwaefvC:SD?VLM




**pulls head off keyboard, looks in mirror, sees qwertyuiop written on his forehead**


Hey Joker!  So when we gonna get together?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> **pulls head off keyboard, looks in mirror, sees qwertyuiop written on his forehead**
> 
> 
> Hey Joker!  So when we gonna get together?


Dunno, might have to do the family shopping thing this weekend.
Maybe I can get it all done today, I will if she let me do it all


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Dunno, might have to do the family shopping thing this weekend.
> Maybe I can get it all done today, I will if she let me do it all




Yah, I am shopping as well after work today.  Gotta get my wife's gift.


----------



## UsaPride

Ahhh, we did some Christmas shopping last night.  It's alot more fun now that the kids are understanding what's going on.  Although it wasn't fun trying to dash through the house with shopping bags without them seeing what was in it, LOL!!!  Quick little bugs!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahhh, we did some Christmas shopping last night.  It's alot more fun now that the kids are understanding what's going on.  Although it wasn't fun trying to dash through the house with shopping bags without them seeing what was in it, LOL!!!  Quick little bugs!!




Yeah, this whole keeping up the Santa Myth is getting difficult already.  I think my daughter already suspects that we are Santa.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, this whole keeping up the Santa Myth is getting difficult already.  I think my daughter already suspects that we are Santa.


LOL!!!  Well, they haven't gotten to that yet, Whew!!  But they like us more than Santa, Santa only leaves one gift each, mommy and daddy leaves the rest


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Well, they haven't gotten to that yet, Whew!!  But they like us more than Santa, Santa only leaves one gift each, mommy and daddy leaves the rest




We kind of scatter them in.  Santa doesn't wrap his gifts....  (we are just too lazy).  We save the best for us though.  Santa doesn't get all our glory!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Santa doesn't get all our glory!


That's one reason he only brings one gift each, LOL!!  
That and I'd hate for one year we're doing really good and their Christmas rocks, then another year we struggle and they think they've done something wrong because Santa didn't bring much.  Might as well keep it consistent, LOL!

Oh, mom used to wrap our gifts from Santa but with the same paper she used to wrap our gifts from her, LMAO!!  She's funny


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's one reason he only brings one gift each, LOL!!
> That and I'd hate for one year we're doing really good and their Christmas rocks, then another year we struggle and they think they've done something wrong because Santa didn't bring much.  Might as well keep it consistent, LOL!
> 
> Oh, mom used to wrap our gifts from Santa but with the same paper she used to wrap our gifts from her, LMAO!!  She's funny



My mother left wrapping paper for Santa to use.  It was the reason that Santa Gifts were wrapped in the same wrapping paper as ours.  That was of course before the year of the Great Revelation.

I found out that Santa didn't exist the hard way.  My mother and father had just divorced and ma didn't have much money.  She simply told me that he wasn't real so that I didn't feel I had done something wrong and didn't get many gifts because I sucked or something....  It wasn't overly devastating, I learned to read very early in life and therefore was able to read that the gifts they sometimes said were from Santa had come from Grandparents etc.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, this whole keeping up the Santa Myth is getting difficult already...


What myth!!! WHAT MYTH!
Don't you be sayin that!!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My mother left wrapping paper for Santa to use.  It was the reason that Santa Gifts were wrapped in the same wrapping paper as ours.


Damn, your mom is good!!  


> She simply told me that he wasn't real so that I didn't feel I had done something wrong and didn't get many gifts because I sucked or something....


This is what I'm saying.  That's why we go with the one gift from Santa rule!


----------



## manu1959

if you can believe in god you can belive in santa :cof: 

ps....mornin all


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> .mornin all


Hey my California Sunshine!!  Where've you been hiding??


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> if you can believe in god you can belive in santa :cof:
> 
> ps....mornin all




Morning.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrop
rewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwq9ug


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'M AWAKE!!!!!!!!!!!
Mornin


----------



## UsaPride

And what in hell fire is that supposed to mean, Joker?  LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey my California Sunshine!!  Where've you been hiding??




morning hottie....been working


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'M AWAKE!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mornin



morning joker......cute kids


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Morning.



mornin no1tovote4...


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning hottie....been working


Oh okay, so now work is more important than us??  Hmmph!


----------



## manu1959

da family


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh okay, so now work is more important than us??  Hmmph!



hey keeping you and your mom on the side ain't cheap


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> da family


Beautiful family, sunshine!!  

Everybodies putting their kids up, I wanna show of mine too


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey keeping you and your mom on the side ain't cheap


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Beautiful family, sunshine!!
> 
> Everybodies putting their kids up, I wanna show of mine too



thanks darling..... but one of those is my wife..............


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

who else want to go home and go to bed!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> who else want to go home and go to bed!!!




Wouldn't it be better to ask, "Who doesn't?"

I think everybody would rather be at home making pillow dents in their face.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> thanks darling..... but one of those is my wife..............


LOL!!!  I knew that, goob, LOL!!!  
I just meant, your kids are up there, Joker put his kids up, D put his kids up, and I don't have a wife, I wouldn't put my husband so I just said kids  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> who else want to go home and go to bed!!!



not really in to men but if you can get USA to join us...i'm in


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  I knew that, goob, LOL!!!
> I just meant, your kids are up there, Joker put his kids up, D put his kids up, and I don't have a wife, I wouldn't put my husband so I just said kids  :tng:



isn't that dude you are hanging on in the pictures thread you hubby?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> isn't that dude you are hanging on in the pictures thread you hubby?


Well, yeah, but that's the only pic I could put up of me so I really didn't have a choice there, LOL!  But I wouldn't want to put another  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> not really in to men but if you can get USA to join us...i'm in


----------



## Shattered

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack.

Arentcha just pleased as punch.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack.
> 
> Arentcha just pleased as punch.



hey hottie #2


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey hottie #2



Huh.  I thought I was #1.  Drat.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh.  I thought I was #1.  Drat.



#1 in my heart #2 in order of arrival


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> #1 in my heart #2 in order of arrival



*snort*

Nice cover.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> #1 in my heart #2 in order of arrival


----------



## Shattered

D'oh.  Busted.  Now whatcha gonna do???

(Nice timing, Pride)


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> D'oh.  Busted.  Now whatcha gonna do???
> 
> (Nice timing, Pride)


I'm telling ya!!  

Ya hurt my heart, Sunshine!!


----------



## Shattered

Think we should make him choose?


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Think we should make him choose?


 *gets popcorn, props feet up on desk and prepares to watch someone get dismantled*


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> *gets popcorn, props feet up on desk and prepares to watch someone get dismantled*



*gets coat quickly leaves room*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Think we should make him choose?


Why dontcha both get mad at him and come runnin back to me!!!


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> *gets coat quickly leaves room*



Chickenshit.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Think we should make him choose?



Nah, you can have him.  He's no longer my California Sunshine.   

Hottie #2, hmmmph!!  He needs a little  :spank3:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Why dontcha both get mad at him and come runnin back to me!!!



Baby!  

I never left ya.  Cept for work.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

We need new avatars for you two.
A devil girl for Shattered an an angel for USA.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nah, you can have him.  He's no longer my California Sunshine.
> 
> Hottie #2, hmmmph!!  He needs a little  :spank3:



I don't want him.. He didn't give the right answer the first time.  Slow on his feet.


----------



## Shattered

Im making one, but I can't find any horns.. So far, all I have is a black cat suit, and a whip, or handcuffs.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh.  I thought I was #1.  Drat.




Um, he thought you had legally changed your name to #2?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Im making one


I've been trying to make my own but I can't get the dang program to work.  Probably my antique computer, lol!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Um, he thought you had legally changed your name to #2?



You're worse at this than he is. 

All we need now is P to round out the mix.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're worse at this than he is.
> 
> All we need now is P to round out the mix.




LOL.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I've been trying to make my own but I can't get the dang program to work.  Probably my antique computer, lol!



If you're using Mozilla, it won't work.  You have to use IE.


----------



## manu1959

not sure about these two hotties they get mad awfully quick.....i have always said that you cant really trust somethin that bleeds for 7 days every 28 days and doesn't die


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> not sure about these two hotties they get mad awfully quick...


 :spank3: 

Not normally, but when I see I'm number 2, it's kinda sad.  

I wouldn't call you my Sunshine, then tell Joker he's my #1 sunshine in my heart, you just happened to show up first!  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :spank3:
> 
> Not normally, but when I see I'm number 2, it's kinda sad.
> 
> I wouldn't call you my Sunshine, then tell Joker he's my #1 sunshine in my heart, you just happened to show up first!  :tng:



Yeah!  What she said!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you're using Mozilla, it won't work.  You have to use IE.


Um, what?  LOL!!  I was using Dollmaker.  I downloaded everything, but when I go to piece everything together, nothing shows up but red X's.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, what?  LOL!!  I was using Dollmaker.  I downloaded everything, but when I go to piece everything together, nothing shows up but red X's.



Huh?  Now I'm lost!

I just use double-click sites, then save them in Photoshop and post them to my hosting site.

Here..  This one's *huge*.  Sometimes it doesn't load right, tho, and you have to right click on the X's and choose "Show picture"  http://www.angelfire.com/empire/goodgirls/vixen_dollmaker.htm


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah!  What she said!



so it is ok for you two to jump around but we can't?


----------



## Shattered

Or, tell me what you want and I'll make you one.


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> so it is ok for you two to jump around but we can't?



Precisely.  

NOW you're getting it.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> so it is ok for you two to jump around but we can't?


Wait just a minute, Sparky!!  YOU are my California Sunshine.  Joker is my Sweetstuff!  Mr. P is my Sweet P.  No1tovote4 is my Sugar Plum.  
I'm not calling you all the same name and saying that one of you ranks higher then the other!  So as you see, there is a difference


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Wait just a minute, Sparky!!  YOU are my California Sunshine.  Joker is my Sweetstuff!  Mr. P is my Sweet P.  No1tovote4 is my Sugar Plum.
> I'm not calling you all the same name and saying that one of you ranks higher then the other!  So as you see, there is a difference


Tell him sex kitten!!!


----------



## Shattered

Here's two that I just made from that site I gave you..


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Wait just a minute, Sparky!!  YOU are my California Sunshine.  Joker is my Sweetstuff!  Mr. P is my Sweet P.  No1tovote4 is my Sugar Plum.
> I'm not calling you all the same name and saying that one of you ranks higher then the other!  So as you see, there is a difference



now now now..... i said shattered is #2 in order of arrival and #1 in my heart

i call you my hottie

how is that any different


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Here's two that I just made from that site I gave you..


Awesome!!  Okay, I'm gonna go there and try to figure this out, LOL!!!
If I can't, you don't mind helping me do ya??


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Here's two that I just made from that site I gave you..



can you make men dolls?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> now now now..... i said shattered is #2 in order of arrival and #1 in my heart
> 
> i call you my hottie
> 
> how is that any different


You called us both hottie then said she was #1 in your heart, which would rank me #2.  
To me, all of my buddies here have different names but all ranked the same in my heart (except one, but you know who you are  ).


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Awesome!!  Okay, I'm gonna go there and try to figure this out, LOL!!!
> If I can't, you don't mind helping me do ya??



Course not.  Just PM me if you need to.


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> can you make men dolls?



You can.. I don't remember if you can from that site, but you can from others.


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> now now now..... i said shattered is #2 in order of arrival and #1 in my heart
> 
> i call you my hottie
> 
> how is that any different



You know we're just messin with you, right?


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> You know we're just messin with you, right?



your pretty good at this....


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> your pretty good at this....



We're women..  It's natural instinct instilled before birth.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> We're women..  It's natural instinct instilled before birth.



i always heard rumours that you all learned this in home economics classes


----------



## Shattered

Dangit.. Now I gotta beg someone to drop me back to 666.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i always heard rumours that you all learned this in home economics classes


Nah, cause I took home ec. thinking I could learn women secrets and have 
the hook up as the only guy in class. Other dudes caught on to my idea, so
they made a mens home ec. class.


----------



## CSM

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i always heard rumours that you all learned this in home economics classes


 I have a theory about women....
I am quite certain that they are all at least psychically connected and that they all have a secret goal to drive men absolutely crazy. One sock missing? It warn't your washing machine...some woman hid it on ya.... I bet if someone did a study they would find that men's missing socks all disappear at the same time!


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dangit.. Now I gotta beg someone to drop me back to 666.




who's your daddy?


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> I have a theory about women....
> I am quite certain that they are all at least psychically connected and that they all have a secret goal to drive men absolutely crazy. One sock missing? It warn't your washing machine...some woman hid it on ya.... I bet if someone did a study they would find that men's missing socks all disappear at the same time!



Iff'n you thought about it, you'd see that makes no sense, since women are the ones that DO laundry, and if something is missing, we have just that much more work to finding its mate.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Iff'n you thought about it, you'd see that makes no sense, since women are the ones that DO laundry, and if something is missing, we have just that much more work to finding its mate.


 You're just trying to cover up... for the rest of you guys out there, if I come up missing it's because they  (the woomens) have done away with me because I am getting too close to the truth!


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> I have a theory about women....
> I am quite certain that they are all at least psychically connected and that they all have a secret goal to drive men absolutely crazy. One sock missing? It warn't your washing machine...some woman hid it on ya.... I bet if someone did a study they would find that men's missing socks all disappear at the same time!



there is a song written by a band called XTC...there is a line in it that says...."women have the brains to act just like the weaker sex"...frightening really


----------



## CSM

They have a secret handshake and everything....


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> You're just trying to cover up... for the rest of you guys out there, if I come up missing it's because they  (the woomens) have done away with me because I am getting too close to the truth!



...or it's just that we got tired of hearing your senseless prattling..

I DO have a crawl space in my basement, you know...


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...or it's just that we got tired of hearing your senseless prattling..
> 
> I DO have a crawl space in my basement, you know...




it rubs the lotion on it skin..................*shivers*


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> it rubs the lotion on it skin..................*shivers*



SOTL!  One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> SOTL!  One of my all time favorite movies.



mmmmmmmmmmmmm....natural born killers?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

missing socks... I thought that was because of the underwear knomes...


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmm....natural born killers?



Love it.  And Kalifornia, and The Crow...


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmm....natural born killers?



Could have been great. Mixing Quentin Tarantino screenwriting and Oliver Stone directing was a bit like mixing small globs of ketchup in your ice cream. Really good for the most part, but occassionally you get that little bit that leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Love it.  And Kalifornia, and The Crow...


The Crow...That's my fav.
I knew you were my Demon Bride for a reason.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> The Crow...That's my fav.
> I knew you were my Demon Bride for a reason.



The first one...not the second one.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> The first one...not the second one.


Yes...The third one was better than the second, 
not that the third one was that good.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered, Awesome website, THANK YOU!!

Lot's of stuff to choose from.  I've got one made but now what do I do?  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Shattered, Awesome website, THANK YOU!!
> 
> Lot's of stuff to choose from.  I've got one made but now what do I do?  LOL!!



If you want to use it as your avatar, you need only save it to your hard drive.

If you want to post it elsewhere, you need a hosting site.

Which one?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Shattered, Awesome website, THANK YOU!!
> 
> Lot's of stuff to choose from.  I've got one made but now what do I do?  LOL!!


You should change Southern Belle to "Joker's Sex Kitten"


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Which one?


I want to use it as my avatar.  How do I save it to my hard drive?

I really don't mean to be difficult,  I'm seriously computer illiterate, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

Do you have MSN Messenger?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Do you have MSN Messenger?


No, but I have Yahoo.  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

If so, I'll PM you my ID - it'll be easier to give you step by step instructions.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Love it.  And Kalifornia, and The Crow...



NBK..opening scene........."am i sexy now?!"


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> If so, I'll PM you my ID - it'll be easier to give you step by step instructions.


For MSN or Yahoo? 

I tried downloading MSN twice now and I'm not doing something right.  I think my computer's too full, LOL!!  

Okay, the more I look at the one I made, the more I'm not liking it so much, LOL!!!  So many choices!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No, but I have Yahoo.  LOL!!



Ok.  I have Yahoo.  dis_34.  Find me.  I'll log in.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You should change Southern Belle to "Joker's Sex Kitten"



ok mr polanski

 :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Thinking about taking a trip to NC.


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> NBK..opening scene........."am i sexy now?!"



What's NBK, or did I miss something?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's NBK, or did I miss something?


Natural Born Killers


----------



## Said1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Natural Born Killers



Stupid acronyms.


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Stupid acronyms.



You're just sour cuz you know what it is, but didn't think of it.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...or it's just that we got tired of hearing your senseless prattling..
> 
> I DO have a crawl space in my basement, you know...


I rest my case!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CSM said:
			
		

> I rest my case!


I still think it's the underwear Knomes


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're just sour cuz you know what it is, but didn't think of it.




Naw, I'm just in a pissy mood.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Thinking about taking a trip to NC.


Hey, if ya do, look me up!!


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Naw, I'm just in a pissy mood.



Oh goody!  You can play with Pride and I, then.  We're beating the snot outta Manu.. Or...were.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Naw, I'm just in a pissy mood.


What's a matter, Said??  Exams over yet?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, if ya do, look me up!!


That was kinda the point.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That was kinda the point.


  Come on then, Sweet Stuff!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That was kinda the point.



No looking too hard, dammit!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What's a matter, Said??  Exams over yet?



Yes they are over!! I'm REALLY looking forward to the holidays, mainly time off.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> No looking too hard, dammit!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



He's mine, damn you!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> He's mine, damn you!


I can share!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can share!!!



I don't share.  Choose.


----------



## CSM

Good bye Joker. It was nice knowing you!


----------



## Mr. P

Women! Huh! I leave for a few hours and the Evil yank Witch drops me like a dirty jock strap and takes
up with another man, then another, then...Go figure! 

*Psssst..She has cooties*


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Good bye Joker. It was nice knowing you!



:rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Women! Huh! I leave for a few hours and the Evil yank Witch drops me like a dirty jock strap and takes
> up with another man, then another, then...Go figure!
> 
> *Psssst..She has cooties*



*dies laughing*

Howdee, Pumpkinbuns!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can share!!!


      :whip3:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *dies laughing*
> 
> Howdee, Pumpkinbuns!


Don't DIE!!! maybe ya just need alittle mouth ta mouth! Just to remind ya of the good ole...ahh, Posts


----------



## Thornton

Hey Shattered, just be sure to let these dudes know that I'm number one. hehe

So today in the last day I'll be posting here for almost two weeks. Crazy how much we'll miss eachother. 

Just so everyone knows, Shattered is one of the best friends I ever had on line. When we first met on another board i was having some personal struggles and I'll say that she was the best person I could of run into. We've chatted, argued, and always ended up knowing that what we mean to eachother is more important then any board issues. She's a stubborn and wonderful lady and I'm proud to call her my friend. The highest part of some of my darkest days have been being able to talk to her.

Tomorrow I'm getting married. The best decision I've ever made to the most beautiful woman, inside and out I've ever known. Shattered was the biggest reason I got past some issues and made this choice. I'll be forever greatful and so will Dee. I care for you deeply, Shattered, and you'll be in our hearts tomorrow. Blessings and peace be yours.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can share!!!




And I got the camera!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I don't share.  Choose.


I can't choose, it's to hard!
I'd be willing to sacrifice my morales to be with you both. (and Bonnie if she'd
have me)


----------



## Thornton

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And I got the camera!



**Places first bid on film**


----------



## Shattered

Thornton said:
			
		

> Hey Shattered, just be sure to let these dudes know that I'm number one. hehe
> 
> So today in the last day I'll be posting here for almost two weeks. Crazy how much we'll miss eachother.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, Shattered is one of the best friends I ever had on line. When we first met on another board i was having some personal struggles and I'll say that she was the best person I could of run into. We've chatted, argued, and always ended up knowing that what we mean to eachother is more important then any board issues. She's a stubborn and wonderful lady and I'm proud to call her my friend. The highest part of some of my darkest days have been being able to talk to her.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting married. The best decision I've ever made to the most beautiful woman, inside and out I've ever known. Shattered was the biggest reason I got past some issues and made this choice. I'll be forever greatful and so will Dee. I care for you deeply, Shattered, and you'll be in our hearts tomorrow. Blessings and peace be yours.




Awww!!  *wipes tear*      Name :baby4: after me.  

**hugs** I'll talk to you when you get back..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *dies laughing*
> 
> Howdee, Pumpkinbuns!


Oh...I forgot the proper hello...Hi, Sugar britches!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can't choose, it's to hard!
> I'd be willing to sacrifice my morales to be with you both. (and Bonnie if she'd
> have me)



Umm.. That means you haven't GOT any morals, sweets.


----------



## UsaPride

Thornton said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I'm getting married. .


Congratulations Thornton!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh...I forgot the proper hello...Hi, Sugar britches!



I made that my MSN ID for about 2 weeks cause it cracked me up.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can't choose, it's to hard!
> I'd be willing to sacrifice my morales to be with you both. (and Bonnie if she'd
> have me)


This is our 4 some, Joker.  Me, Shattered, Bonnie and You  





And just in case you're wondering, you're the dead horse!  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> This is our 4 some, Joker.  Me, Shattered, Bonnie and You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just in case you're wondering, you're the dead horse!  :tng:




ROTFLMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn, I'd rep ya again if I could!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> This is our 4 some, Joker.  Me, Shattered, Bonnie and You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just in case you're wondering, you're the dead horse!  :tng:


 :sausage:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:



Aww, cmon.  Admit you laughed as hard as I did..


----------



## Mr. P

Thornton said:
			
		

> Hey Shattered, just be sure to let these dudes know that I'm number one. hehe
> 
> So today in the last day I'll be posting here for almost two weeks. Crazy how much we'll miss eachother.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, Shattered is one of the best friends I ever had on line. When we first met on another board i was having some personal struggles and I'll say that she was the best person I could of run into. We've chatted, argued, and always ended up knowing that what we mean to eachother is more important then any board issues. She's a stubborn and wonderful lady and I'm proud to call her my friend. The highest part of some of my darkest days have been being able to talk to her.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting married. The best decision I've ever made to the most beautiful woman, inside and out I've ever known. Shattered was the biggest reason I got past some issues and made this choice. I'll be forever greatful and so will Dee. I care for you deeply, Shattered, and you'll be in our hearts tomorrow. Blessings and peace be yours.



Hey...Congratulations Thornton!!!!!! But don't give the evil one too much credit, it goes to her damn head!
Good Luck! and have FUN!! If ya play yer cards right, ya'll never have to do it again!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> ROTFLMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn, I'd rep ya again if I could!


Can you tell which one is you??  I'm thinking the one with the whip, LMAO!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Thornton said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I'm getting married. The best decision I've ever made to the most beautiful woman, inside and out I've ever known. Shattered was the biggest reason I got past some issues and made this choice. I'll be forever greatful and so will Dee. I care for you deeply, Shattered, and you'll be in our hearts tomorrow. Blessings and peace be yours.




Very good.  Ours is going on 5 years now......

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Shattered

He's a real sweetheart, and *deserves* happiness...and he'll get it, or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I made that my MSN ID for about 2 weeks cause it cracked me up.


Yeah...understandable..after two weeks that Sugar starts chafin a bit, don't it?


----------



## Thornton

Thanks everyone.

This is it for me now. Talk to you all when I get back from Europe. 

Shattered, its' all yours for any fill ins. hehehe


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah...understandable..after two weeks that Sugar starts chafin a bit, don't it?



Hmph.

See I lost my Satan status?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> He's a real sweetheart, and *deserves* happiness...and he'll get it, or there will be hell to pay.


*Double locks the BROOM closet*


----------



## UsaPride

Alright Shattered, your triple 6 is gone, does that mean you can be repped again?


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Alright Shattered, your triple 6 is gone, does that mean you can be repped again?



I spose so.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I spose so.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmph.
> 
> See I lost my Satan status?


I see that...but looks ARE deceiving.
Get someone to pop ya up 1 and i'll knock ya back 11..but..It'll cost ya!


----------



## Shattered

I feel so loved..  Now P can't lord points over my head.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bye ladies, took this pic 5 minutes ago...
Give yall somethin to fight over till I get back.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Bye ladies, took this pic 5 minutes ago...
> Give yall somethin to fight over till I get back.



I'd whistle, but you didn't choose, and instead used the "S" word.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I feel so loved..  Now P can't lord points over my head.


Too late USA bounced ya to high.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd whistle, but you didn't choose, and instead used the "S" word.


I did choose, bof of ya~!~
Can't have either of you mad at me.


----------



## Shattered

That's ok.  I can still be evil inside..  (I have a dolly, somewhere, that had the Intel logo, and says Evil Inside in red/black)   It'll do.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I did choose, bof of ya~!~
> Can't have either of you mad at me.


Now ya do..kid! bof of em! sted of one


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now ya do..kid!




I always avoid this type of question, on Mr. P's advice......


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now ya do..kid!


Nahh, there still my ladies.
They should be flattered that I refuse to choose one over the other.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I always avoid this type of question, on Mr. P's advice......


Good advice, huh? Comes with screwing up myself.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

**anticipates cat fight, and sneakes out back door**
See yall on monday, If I'm still allive!!!


----------



## UsaPride

See ya Monday, Sweet stuff!!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nahh, there still my ladies.
> They should be flattered that I refuse to choose one over the other.


Youth...wasted on the young....they don't work like that, Bud...it makes sense.
*headin fer the door*


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **anticipates cat fight, and sneakes out back door**
> See yall on monday, If I'm still allive!!!


Early out? See ya later...carefull out there.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Youth...wasted on the young....they don't work like that, Bud...it makes sense.
> *headin fer the door*



LOL.

Runnnnnnnnnn!  Pump those crazy legs!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I'd rather have Joker say he likes us equally then Manu saying I come in second!!!  :tng:

Besides, I know whose Joker's favorite!!  

J/K


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I'd rather have Joker say he likes us equally then Manu saying I come in second!!!  :tng:
> 
> *Besides, I know whose Joker's favorite!!  *
> 
> J/K



So do I..  I hope you're ok with it.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> So do I..  I hope you're ok with it.


I'm fine with it, I was worried about you though!  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm fine with it, I was worried about you though!  :tng:



Touche'.  

But I'm still the favorite.. You're just a kitten - I'm a whole bride.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're just a kitten - I'm a whole bride.


I'm his *Sex* Kitten.. You're just his Demon Bride.


----------



## Mr. P

You go GIRLS!!!!

*Can I have some of that popcorn there CSM?*


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm his *Sex* Kitten.. You're just his Demon Bride.



Right..  He's using you, but he REALLY loves me.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You go GIRLS!!!!
> 
> *Can I have some of that popcorn there CSM?*



Hmm..  The two boys look like they're feeling left out.. Maybe we should unleash the furies of hell on them.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Right..  He's using you, but he REALLY loves me.


No, I'm using him for sex, but he loves me


----------



## Mr. P

Gotta get some work done...
I hate I can't rep when I want too...It'll happen...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmm..  The two boys look like they're feeling left out.. Maybe we should unleash the furies of hell on them.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No, I'm using him for sex, but he loves me




Then you should turn him out.  Make some money ya know.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Then you should turn him out.  Make some money ya know.


I don't know why I put "for sex" LMAO!!  I meant to say "I'm using him", LOL!

Got sex on the brain lately, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't know why I put "for sex" LMAO!!  I meant to say "I'm using him", LOL!
> 
> Got sex on the brain lately, LOL!!



You shouldn't tell a room full of guys that!


----------



## Shattered

K..  Here ya go, Sex Kitten..


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't know why I put "for sex" LMAO!!  I meant to say "I'm using him", LOL!
> 
> Got sex on the brain lately, LOL!!




You just bumped me to Rep Power of 8!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> K..  Here ya go, Sex Kitten..


Hey, Shattered, I like it!!!  Thank you!!!  Now, I can't put it in my avatar right now because you'll have to explain it and I'm already running late, gotta go to work.   
But when I get home tonight, I'll be back  

THank you!  Thank you!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, Shattered, I like it!!!  Thank you!!!  Now, I can't put it in my avatar right now because you'll have to explain it and I'm already running late, gotta go to work.
> But when I get home tonight, I'll be back
> 
> THank you!  Thank you!!



No problem..  I should be around.


----------



## Mr. P

There's my evil girl!


----------



## Shattered

Ya can't turn 692 into anything evil, no matter how ya twist it.    Guess now I'll have to aim for 777 or somethin.. :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

Will you be around much tonight?


----------



## Shattered

Off & on for a bit..  Baking and goofing off in the background.  (As you can see)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Off & on for a bit..  Baking and goofing off in the background.  (As you can see)


Same here..no baking...working, sort of.


----------



## Shattered

Whatcha workin on?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Whatcha workin on?


Trying to find a construction cost estimating program to help me in bidding these investment properties
faster...One that doesn't cost $1500.
I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## Shattered

Gotta spend money to make money, Toots.


----------



## manu1959

SOBER: condition in which it is almost impossible to fall in love

ATTRACTION: the act of associating horniness with a particular person.

LOVE AT 1st SIGHT: what occurs when two extremely horny, but not entirely choosy people meet.

DATING: the process of spending enormous amounts of money, time, and energy to get better acquainted with a person whom you don't especially like in the present and will learn to like a lot less in the future.

BIRTH CONTROL: avoiding pregnancy through such tactics as swallowing special pills, inserting a diaphragm, using a condom, and dating repulsive men.

EASY: a term used to describe a woman who has the sexual morals of a man.

EYE CONTACT: a method utilized by a single woman to communicate to a man that she is interested in him. Despite being advised to do so, many women have difficulty looking a man directly in the eyes, not necessarily due to the shyness, but usually due to the fact that a woman's eyes are not located in her chest.

FRIEND: a member of the opposite sex in your acquaintance who has some flaw which makes sleeping with him/her totally unappealing.

INDIFFERENCE: a woman's feeling towards a man, which is interpreted by the man as "playing hard to get."

IRRITATING HABIT: what the endearing little qualities that initially attract two people to each other turn into after a few months together.

LAW OF RELATIVITY: how attractive a given person appears to be is directly proportionate to how unattractive your date is.

NYMPHOMANIAC: a man's term for a woman who wants to have sex more often than he does.


----------



## Shattered

Hey, trouble.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Gotta spend money to make money, Toots.


Oh believe me, I know that. But ya ain't gotta give it away.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey, trouble.



u talkin to me?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh believe me, I know that. But ya ain't gotta give it away.



Oh.  *puts hand back in pockets & wanders out*


----------



## manu1959

oh....duty calls again...work u know...have a nice weekend all


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> u talkin to me?



You need ask?


----------



## jimnyc

Hello everyone


----------



## Shattered

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Hello everyone



Look what the cat dragged in..  Hello, Sunshine.


----------



## jimnyc

Shattered said:
			
		

> Look what the cat dragged in..  Hello, Sunshine.



My apologies, I've neglected the board for quite some time now. Well, I've still been looking in from the outside and doing admin work, but I haven't been in the posting mood for quite awhile.

My plans for the evening fell through so I am stuck home doing nothing. Then I went to take my medicine and I took the wrong dosage by mistake and now I'm a little loopy. (not that it's so bad!)


----------



## Shattered

Well, you have the ability to make sure I win in this thread.


----------



## jimnyc

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, you have the ability to make sure I win in this thread.



Maybe I'll ban the entire member base, Sir Evil included, and then sit back and chat with myself.


----------



## Shattered

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll ban the entire member base, Sir Evil included, and then sit back and chat with myself.



That would be entertaining only until your meds wore off...


----------



## jimnyc

Shattered said:
			
		

> That would be entertaining only until your meds wore off...




Hmmmm, that's true. Why do they have to wear off? They should invent a pill that gives you a perpetual buzz.


----------



## Shattered

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, that's true. Why do they have to wear off? They should invent a pill that gives you a perpetual buzz.



Try a morphine drip with a portable tank.


----------



## Mr. P

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, that's true. Why do they have to wear off? They should invent a pill that gives you a perpetual buzz.


Marriage, or is that the divorce pill?


----------



## Mr. P

Gotta make a phone call..I like dial-up, but sometimes it's a pain..I'll be back.


----------



## UsaPride

Hello, um, anyone, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Sitting all alone   

Eating fudge pops


----------



## Mr. P




----------



## Mr. P

And where is the hubby youngin?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And where is the hubby youngin?


Him and the kids are snoozing


----------



## Mr. P

The kids I get...HIM? nahhhhh, well maybe they wore em out.


----------



## UsaPride

Nah, he's old.  Mind and body, not age.  

I just got home from work a bit ago, gotta wind down before I can go to bed!


----------



## Mr. P

He's old? Hahahahaha...that's not all bad ya know?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> He's old? Hahahahaha...that's not all bad ya know?


He's not old in years, he's only 35.  He just acts older than what he is, always has.  It's wierd.


----------



## Mr. P

> I just got home from work a bit ago, gotta wind down before I can go to bed!


Oh yea..the restaurant biz,,,I remember that...on the feet from 5:30pm till 1am for me...moving all the time..wind down time happened on the way home...I could hit the bed at the door..


----------



## UsaPride

I wish I could do that.  And tonight was an extremely boring night for me.  I had the Honor of being able to sit at a table and sale Gift Certificates all night, LOL!  I sat from 5pm to 9pm.  I did stand the last 30 minutes, because my behind was hurting, LOL!!  I felt like I was in trouble, all the waitors and waitresses would go by and giggle.  One busted out laughing, I thought she wet herself for a minute.  Anyone else I'd be pissed, but she's been a good friend for almost 20 years, and she got me the job there, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Sitting an selling?  
The biz has changed!  But I knew that. It just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Sitting an selling?
> The biz has changed!  But I knew that. It just ain't what it used to be.


LOL!!!  The owner does that on the weekend before Christmas every year.  We sell alot of GC there.  So, with me doing it, that leaves more time for the bartenders (they usually sell them at the bar) to be fixing drinks for the bar and the waitresses/ers.  Like tonight, I worked for 4 1/2 hours.  Grant it, I only sold 9, LOL, that was 9 that the bartenders didn't have to mess with.  Now, I don't see how he made money by paying me to sit there, LOL, but hell, I'm not complaining.  As a matter of fact, that's going to be my job tomorrow night too.  Wonder if I can bring a book?  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Well...the owner...see that's the problem.
If he had a really great place, there would be no need to sell gift certificates. People would stand in the parking lot just to get in. Yea...things have changed, it's sad for me.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well...the owner...see that's the problem.
> If he had a really great place, there would be no need to sell gift certificates. People would stand in the parking lot just to get in. Yea...things have changed, it's sad for me.


Whatta ya talken' about??  LOL!!  People do stand in the parking lot to get in.  We had an hour wait tonight, and these people wait.  I'm sorry but my butt would have went to McDonalds before I stood out in that cold for an hour, LOL!!

He sells GC because people give them out for Christmas.  All the ones I sold tonight were $50 and $100.  Before I got there, he had 2 business call in and get over $1700 worth (all $50 each) to give out to employees.  When he told me that, I asked him if those companies were hiring, LMAO!!!  Was that bad?  LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Well I need to go...my lil Princess wants do the AIM stuff with friends..And it's (past) bed time for the ole man...
Yes, I trust her...Later folks!


----------



## UsaPride

Night, Mr. P!!


----------



## Mr. P

Good mornin..


----------



## dilloduck

mornin mr. P


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' you two!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mornin' you two!!



Just us 3 again huh?


----------



## UsaPride

Disappointed??  

j/k


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> mornin mr. P


What's with the   Dillo?


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Disappointed??
> 
> j/k



na---I guess If some one elses can handle the late hours, I can deal with the early ones  

they should provide us with coffee however


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What's with the   Dillo?




I was just feelin sorry for us--no biggie


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin Grits.
Good Mornin Yank...*she's out there reading*.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> they should provide us with coffee however


LOL!!!  None for me, thanks, but I'll take some hot chocolate


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Mornin Grits.





> Good Mornin Yank...*she's out there reading*.


Get in here, Shattered!!


----------



## Shattered

:coffee3:


----------



## Shattered

It's too early for you to be spying on me.


----------



## UsaPride

Hiya Shattered!!  You've got me hooked on that dollmaker thing now, LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hiya Shattered!!  You've got me hooked on that dollmaker thing now, LOL!!



Dollmaker?


----------



## Shattered

Makes cute little dollies like the ones in our avatars, Dillo.  

That's only one of about 8 million out there, Pride...


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Makes cute little dollies like the ones in our avatars, Dillo.
> 
> That's only one of about 8 million out there, Pride...



awwwwwwwwwww  like grown up barbies !!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Would you be upset with me if I didn't use the cat one you made me?  I'm appreciate it very much, but last night I got to feelin' naked when I looked at it, LOL!!

I made one and tried to figure out how to save it.  Can't do it.  Definately need your help, if you still don't mind.  Or I'll tell you all the pieces she's wearing, if that'd be better?


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwwww  like grown up barbies !!!!!!!!!




See, the price I pay for not having Barbies!!  Okay, I think I had 1, maybe.  LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's too early for you to be spying on me.


I wasn't spying. I was out looking around myself and just saw you through the window.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Would you be upset with me if I didn't use the cat one you made me?  I'm appreciate it very much, but last night I got to feelin' naked when I looked at it, LOL!!
> 
> I made one and tried to figure out how to save it.  Can't do it.  Definately need your help, if you still don't mind.  Or I'll tell you all the pieces she's wearing, if that'd be better?



Heck---I thought a naked avatar got you rep points ! :


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I wasn't spying. I was out looking around myself and just saw you through the window.



Peeping P!



> Would you be upset with me if I didn't use the cat one you made me? I'm appreciate it very much, but last night I got to feelin' naked when I looked at it, LOL!!



Hah. That had way more clothes than some of mine.  

What pieces are you using?


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Heck---I thought a naked avatar got you rep points ! :


LOL!!  
Sometimes I feel a little uncomfortable when I'm wearing too little clothing, LOL.  I guess this includes my avatar, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> What pieces are you using?


Well, I've got 2.
1st one has:
Long pink wings, pink sparkly dress (belly shows but with pink sparkly fringes haning down.  White coat.  

2nd one is a Christmas Angel   
Red dress (actually top and skirt but came together) with white stars on it, and my belly button showing.  White fluffy wings.

I think I like the Christmas one better, and since it's the season  

Whatcha think?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!
> Sometimes I feel a little uncomfortable when I'm wearing too little clothing, LOL.  I guess this includes my avatar, LOL!!


The less the better..easier for men to undress you with their eyes that way.:dev1:


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I've got 2.
> 1st one has:
> Long pink wings, pink shiney dress (belly shows but with pink sparkly fringes haning down.  White coat.
> 
> 2nd one is a Christmas Angel
> Red dress (actually top and skirt but came together) with white stars on it, and my belly button showing.  White fluffy wings.
> 
> I think I like the Christmas one better, and since it's the season
> 
> Whatcha think?




just gotta go with the bare midriff huh?---ok  that's worth a few points I guess :


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> just gotta go with the bare midriff huh?


Gotta show my belly button ring


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The less the better..easier for men to undress you with their eyes that way.:dev1:


Gotta leave something to the imagination, right?  LOL!

Okay, Sweet P and Ducky, what would you two like to see me wearing in my avatar??  That would help


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Gotta leave something to the imagination, right?  LOL!
> 
> Okay, Sweet P and Ducky, what would you two like to see me wearing in my avatar??  That would help


 well try some on and we can get dan to set up a poll  !!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> well try some on and we can get dan to set up a poll  !!!!!


LOL!!!  I don't even know how to save one, much less have a fashion show, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

OKay, if this works,

Deleting images


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  I don't even know how to save one, much less have a fashion show, LOL!!


  print em out and scan em ???


----------



## Shattered

This one?


----------



## UsaPride

I like that!!!  

Ducky, Sweet P, whatcha think?  Or do I need to show more skin?  LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I like that!!!
> 
> Ducky, Sweet P, whatcha think?  Or do I need to show more skin?  LOL!!


 hey  it's your avatar--if you want to dress formal it's ok by me !


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey  it's your avatar--if you want to dress formal it's ok by me !


Formal?  LOL!!  Man, am I a prude or what??!!


----------



## Shattered

This is what she had...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> This is what she had...


Them some big ole boobies, aren't they?!


----------



## Shattered

...and these are for me...


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Them some big ole boobies, aren't they?!



You wanted to be a sex kitten.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> You wanted to be a sex kitten.


LOL!!!  I do like her!!


----------



## dilloduck

hell--the one in the white outfit has a broken leg!


----------



## Shattered

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> A perfect fit!




  Your point?


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hell--the one in the white outfit has a broken leg!


LOL!!!
Okay, can't use the kitty, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

I suppose now I'll delete the naughty elf...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I suppose now I'll delete the naughty elf...


Let's see it


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Let's see it


 you perv


----------



## Shattered

Too late..  she was in green/white.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you perv


:tng:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Too late..  she was in green/white.


Well, shoot!


----------



## UsaPride

Deleting images


----------



## Shattered

One for me...







One for you...


----------



## Mr. P

Man...this is like being at the mall while they shop dillo!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Man...this is like being at the mall while they shop dillo!



 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:   god---ain't that the truth--let's go have a beer til they're done!


----------



## Shattered

You have to descibe the skirt to me, or tell me where it's at.  Your pics aren't posting so I can see them.


----------



## Shattered

No beer.. Aren't you supposed to hold our purchases or something?  Follow quietly?


----------



## Shattered

This won't take long. I still have to make egg nog cookies before I leave today.


----------



## UsaPride

Sorry Shattered, I was still looking through.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> No beer.. Aren't you supposed to hold our purchases or something?  Follow quietly?


 No--we just leave a note that says where we went and that everything makes you look just beautiful :


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, Shattered, I found one I want.  It's under dresses, 2nd row.  Black dress, on her knees


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:   god---ain't that the truth--let's go have a beer til they're done!


I had em ready!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, Shattered, I found one I want.  It's under dresses, 2nd row.  Black dress, on her knees



Hah.  If that's the one I think it is, I have her in Teal/Green for me.  

BRB!  I'll go make it.


----------



## Shattered

..and that's the one I thought it was..

You....






Mine...


----------



## UsaPride

Perfect!!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I had em ready!


 now be sure to say they look lovely if they ever get done shopping ! :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> now be sure to say they look lovely if they ever get done shopping ! :cof:


Sorry guys.  Really, I never even go clothes shopping, I guess that's why this is so difficult, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> No beer.. Aren't you supposed to hold our purchases or something?  Follow quietly?


Follow quietly?:rotflmao: Shopping is so boring it's all we can do just to stay awake! Are we done yet?...I REALLY need to do yard work!


----------



## Shattered

Ok..  right click on it, and select "save picture as"..  then save it to your hard drive - I think I just have it called "pride3" or something..

Once it's saved to your hard drive, go to the User CP on here, select "avatar", and then "browse" and dig through your stuff til you find it.  "Open" it, and submit.  It should then be your avatar.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Follow quietly?:rotflmao: Shopping is so boring it's all we can do just to stay awake! Are we done yet?...I REALLY need to do yard work!



Well, go do the yard work, then.  Lingerie is next anyway.  Don't need you for that.  Small enough that we can carry it ourselves.


----------



## UsaPride

Rock on, Shattered!!  Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> now be sure to say they look lovely if they ever get done shopping ! :cof:


That's dangerous territory, man..Tell em they look lovely and they say.."But doesn't it make me look fat"?
Now ya did it...Best to do yard work and just nod or grunt.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, go do the yard work, then.  Lingerie is next anyway.  Don't need you for that.  Small enough that we can carry it ourselves.


 We've already checked out Victoria's Secret after the beers ! :


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's dangerous territory, man..Tell em they look lovely and they say.."But doesn't it make me look fat"?
> Now ya did it...Best to do yard work and just nod or grunt.


 :rotflmao: 

Okay, now that I've got that out of my system, not all women are like that!  But alot are so that was funny


----------



## Shattered

...and some learn early..  If you don't want to be told it makes you look fat, don't ask.  

If your ass fits in to it, and it's the same size you wore a month ago, you probably don't look any fatter than you were last month.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> We've already checked out Victoria's Secret after the beers ! :


Yeah..that was fun!...till Dillo pretended to be a sales clerk and followed this girl into the dressing room, to help her "size" things and got us thrown out!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah..that was fun!...till Dillo pretended to be a sales clerk and followed this girl into the dressing room, to help her "size" things and got us thrown out!


 shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and some learn early..  If you don't want to be told it makes you look fat, don't ask.


Exactly!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> Okay, now that I've got that out of my system, not all women are like that!  But alot are so that was funny


grunt.


----------



## Shattered

P - quick conversion question for you...

Roll out egg nog cookies to 1/4" thickness, cut, and bake at 375 for approx. 8 mins...  Standard recipe.

I want to do drop cookies from a medium (1.25") scoop, and leave them round..  Going to drop the temperature in the oven to 325, but how long would you bake them for?  (Want them crispy all the way through - going to drizzle them with icing).


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah..that was fun!...till Dillo pretended to be a sales clerk and followed this girl into the dressing room, to help her "size" things and got us thrown out!


LMAO!!  Ducky, I'm shocked!  Okay, I'm not, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and some learn early..  If you don't want to be told it makes you look fat, don't ask.
> 
> If your ass fits in to it, and it's the same size you wore a month ago, you probably don't look any fatter than you were last month.



Nod.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> grunt.


Silly!!!  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nod.




 :kiss2: 

Now go answer my question so I can bail, and go do something *productive* today.  Only one week left til Christmas.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> P - quick conversion question for you...
> 
> Roll out egg nog cookies to 1/4" thickness, cut, and bake at 375 for approx. 8 mins...  Standard recipe.
> 
> I want to do drop cookies from a medium (1.25") scoop, and leave them round..  Going to drop the temperature in the oven to 325, but how long would you bake them for?  (Want them crispy all the way through - going to drizzle them with icing).



Till their done.  

You know I don't bake. But I'd check em in 5-6min.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Till their done.
> 
> You know I don't bake. But I'd check em in 5-6min.



Grr.  Learn to bake, dammit.  

Where's Joker when I need him..

Til they're done.  Indeed.

*whips candy cane*


----------



## Mr. P

I did just happen on this site today..
http://www.baking911.com/howto_index.htm
Maybe it will help.


----------



## UsaPride

MMmmmmm, cookies


----------



## Shattered

Guess I'll be winging it..  "She" knows how to go smaller - not larger.

Dough tastes good, tho.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Guess I'll be winging it..


Just so talented!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Guess I'll be winging it..  "She" knows how to go smaller - not larger.
> 
> Dough tastes good, tho.


I've been looking through the site..Lots of good info....Did you see the part about "Problems with cookies"?


----------



## Shattered

Yup..  There were a few things there I didn't know (like the corn syrup thing)..  I ended up saving the site...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Guess I'll be winging it..


Well that makes it fun...and personally rewarding. Heck most anyone can follow
a recipe...I takes talent and experience
to change things and have a successful result.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yup..  There were a few things there I didn't know (like the corn syrup thing)..  I ended up saving the site...


   So I helped after all? Ouch! hurt me arm pattin my back!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So I helped after all? Ouch! hurt me arm pattin my back!




  You know you rule.  Even if I don't tell you every 10 minutes.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You know you rule.  Even if I don't tell you every 10 minutes.


 :kiss2:   

Let me know how they turn out.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :kiss2:
> 
> Let me know how they turn out.



Dough's chilling right now..  for about another hour.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dough's chilling right now..  for about another hour.


I'll be back later..


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, we're over 5000!  YAY!!


----------



## Shattered

And I got 5000.  I should get somethin  for that.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> And I got 5000.  I should get somethin  for that.


oh you will----trust me


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> oh you will----trust me


 Love it!:dev1:


----------



## Shattered




----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> And I got 5000.  I should get somethin  for that.


How 'bout a big ole Congratulations??!!


----------



## Mr. P

Ya got a batch yet Shattered?


----------



## Shattered

Yup.   Covered them in eggnog icing, and sprinkled with edible glitter.  

14 mins makes them crispy all the way through.

11 mins makes them crispy on the outside, and cakey on the inside.


----------



## UsaPride

Mmmmmmmmm  Cookies


----------



## Shattered

Mmmmm.  Coooookies.  (they'll look better on a plate)


----------



## sitarro

Hi you guys ,
 A guy I listen to on the internet was sent these shots from some of his fans in Iraq . He has a radio show out of L.A. from 7-10 and is a huge supporter of the military and their efforts in Afghanistan and Iraq . His name is Phil Hendrie and is syndicated all over the U.S. . His show is different from any other talk show on radio , ha is the funniest guy I have ever heard. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.  Coooookies.  (they'll look better on a plate)


Oooooooooooooo....pretty!


----------



## UsaPride

The cookies look great, Shattered!!  They would look better on a plate, sitting in front of me  

Great pics, Sitarro!!  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## sitarro

UsaPride said:
			
		

> The cookies look great, Shattered!!  They would look better on a plate, sitting in front of me
> 
> Great pics, Sitarro!!  Thanks for sharing that!



 Did you notice the look of hate in those little Iraqi kids?


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> Did you notice the look of hate in those little Iraqi kids?


Yeah, they're pretty pissed that we're there.  All them kids flipping the bird, at first I thought it was thumbs up, but that couldn't be!!


----------



## sitarro

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're pretty pissed that we're there.  All them kids flipping the bird, at first I thought it was thumbs up, but that couldn't be!!



LOL. . . You noticed that? You are much more perseptive than most !


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> LOL. . . You noticed that? You are much more perseptive than most !


It's the little things, ya know  

It is amazing that our media won't show pictures and footage of Iraqis that are happy we're there, and all the good our Military men and women have done.  Burns me up!!


----------



## UsaPride

Just got home from work and nobody here.  

Where's the fudge pops?!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Just got home from work and nobody here.
> 
> Where's the fudge pops?!



I AM HERE!!! Of course, I never last too long anymore, quite the TIRED one tonight! Christmas shopping! BAH HUM BUG!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I AM HERE!!! Of course, I never last too long anymore, quite the TIRED one tonight! Christmas shopping! BAH HUM BUG!!!!!!!


Ah, got to go one more time for Christmas presents and I'll be through.  I hope, LOL!!
I don't think I'll be here that long, getting a massive headache.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ah, got to go one more time for Christmas presents and I'll be through.  I hope, LOL!!
> I don't think I'll be here that long, getting a massive headache.




Won't be here too long either, no headache, not yet anyway, just tired!

Gee, I just STARTED shopping today, got my Daughter out of the way, now I have my Son and the rest of the family to do! hahaha! Guess it's going to be another Christmas Eve shopping day!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> Won't be here too long either, no headache, not yet anyway, just tired!
> 
> Gee, I just STARTED shopping today, got my Daughter out of the way, now I have my Son and the rest of the family to do! hahaha! Guess it's going to be another Christmas Eve shopping day!


I've got a little for both kids.  I still have to go to Toy's R Us though and get a country kitchen.  Those things are badass, LOL!!  I want a life size version!  And gotta pick up some odds and ends then I'm done.  But, he always goes out on Christmas Eve by himself and gets the rest of the gifts.  He gets the kids a few and then something for me, however this year it's just gonna be for the kids.


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I've got a little for both kids.  I still have to go to Toy's R Us though and get a country kitchen.  Those things are badass, LOL!!  I want a life size version!  And gotta pick up some odds and ends then I'm done.  But, he always goes out on Christmas Eve by himself and gets the rest of the gifts.  He gets the kids a few and then something for me, however this year it's just gonna be for the kids.




I wish it were just odd and ends! I should have just made damn Christmas cards and gave that! HAHA! I hear ya with the just for the kids, it's what I feel it should be anyway! But I have slacked big time, I still haven't even put up my tree yet.  Have to fit that in tomorrow, my kids are quite upset with me!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I wish it were just odd and ends! I should have just made damn Christmas cards and gave that! HAHA! I hear ya with the just for the kids, it's what I feel it should be anyway! But I have slacked big time, I still haven't even put up my tree yet.  Have to fit that in tomorrow, my kids are quite upset with me!


We just got it up the other day.  Actually, it took me a couple of days just to get all the lights on it.  I ran some ribbon through it and let the kids go to town hanging ornaments.  It's got places with NO ornaments then places with 3 red balls, and just crazy, LOL!!  Most beautiful tree I've ever seen


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> We just got it up the other day.  Actually, it took me a couple of days just to get all the lights on it.  I ran some ribbon through it and let the kids go to town hanging ornaments.  It's got places with NO ornaments then places with 3 red balls, and just crazy, LOL!!  Most beautiful tree I've ever seen



Then why isn't it posted on my Christmas Tree thread!?  Hmm?????

Coal for you!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Then why isn't it posted on my Christmas Tree thread!?  Hmm?????


LOL!!  I would love nothing more than to post a pic.  I just found the digital camera now I gotta get the pics off and onto the computer, somehow.  If I ever figure it out, I will  
I wanted to post on the messy desk thread to, but can't do the pic


----------



## Shattered

Umm hmm..  Likely story.


----------



## dilloduck

mornin folks--who's got the coffee?


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin Dillo...


----------



## Shattered

Morning, Boys.  

:cof: :cof: :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' friends!!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, Yank.
How did all the cookies come out?


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Grits!


----------



## Shattered

The other half of the dough is still in my fridge until after work..  No time.  

Morning, Pride.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, Grits!




Did you ever get that situation settled with the cops, Sweet P?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning, Pride.


Hey, Sweetie!!  

Thanks again for fixing my avatar for me,  I really appreciate you doing that for me!  Sorry for being so difficult


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you ever get that situation settled with the cops, Sweet P?


Not yet...they have been covered up lately...They know about it, though.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, Sweetie!!
> 
> Thanks again for fixing my avatar for me,  I really appreciate you doing that for me!  Sorry for being so difficult



Nah.  Yer not difficult..  I can make those things in my sleep.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, Sweetie!!
> 
> Thanks again for fixing my avatar for me,  I really appreciate you doing that for me!  Sorry for being so difficult



(I just gotta learn to put *more* clothes on them, apparently)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> (I just gotta learn to put *more* clothes on them, apparently)


Still learning how to dress yourself,Huh?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> (I just gotta learn to put *more* clothes on them, apparently)


LOL!!!   Nah, you do great!!  I was just feeling wierd, I guess.  
I'm like that in real life too though.  I can wear an outfit that shows off cleavage, belly, and makes my ass look great, LOL, then the next day feel uncomfortable wearing the same outfit because I feel naked.  Go figure!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!   Nah, you do great!!  I was just feeling wierd, I guess.
> I'm like that in real life too though.  I can wear an outfit that shows off cleavage, belly, and makes my ass look great, LOL, then the next day feel uncomfortable wearing the same outfit because I feel naked.  Go figure!



Women!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Women!


Damn, I hope!  I was thinking it was just me    If it's all women, I'll feel much better about myself, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Hey, did Lolita get banned? She's not on the member list.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey, did Lolita get banned? She's not on the member list.


Yeah, she was using 2 names.  What a goober!!


----------



## Mr. P

Really? Hahahaha...what was the other name?


----------



## UsaPride

hgvens or something.  I'll go check, it's on a thread, but don't remember which one.  She only used the other twice before being busted.  It was wierd.  Typical idiot kinda thing, LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> hgvens or something.  I'll go check, it's on a thread, but don't remember which one.  She only used the other twice before being busted.  It was wierd.  Typical idiot kinda thing, LOL!!



Morning Usa--ya OCA got fed up with Lolita and her evil other nic LOL


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Morning Usa--ya OCA got fed up with Lolita and her evil other nic LOL


Mornin' Ducky  

I'm still looking for the thread, can't remember what it was called.


----------



## UsaPride

Here ya go, Sweet P!  
http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15907&page=3&pp=15


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Here ya go, Sweet P!
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15907&page=3&pp=15


  1200 rep------congrats


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> 1200 rep------congrats


Thank you sir!!  Got 16 rep power too, woohoo, LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thank you sir!!  Got 16 rep power too, woohoo, LOL!!


 
who did you bribe to get to 1200??? :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  Nobody, smarty!!  People like me, is that so hard to believe??   :


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Nobody, smarty!!  People like me, is that so hard to believe??   :


Well, all I can say is...I hate grits, But I Love Grits! Make sense?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, all I can say is...I hate grits, But I Love Grits! Make sense?


Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## UsaPride

Oh, I just remembered, I have a Christmas party to go to tonight.  The employees where I work are all getting together at one of the bartenders house.  
Luckily for me, we're taking the kids to my moms Church tonight, out in the boonies, because moms in the Christmas play.  She wants to keep my kids overnight and make Christmas cookies with them tomorrow.  Perfect, I have a babysitter


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, I just remembered, I have a Christmas party to go to tonight.  The employees where I work are all getting together at one of the bartenders house.
> Luckily for me, we're taking the kids to my moms Church tonight, out in the boonies, because moms in the Christmas play.  She wants to keep my kids overnight and make Christmas cookies with them tomorrow.  Perfect, I have a babysitter




ooooooooooooo guess who's getting lucky tonight !!!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooo guess who's getting lucky tonight !!!


        Who???


----------



## Shattered

We need a blue, shivering, teeth-chattering emoticon.  Good grief!  It's like 4 out, and that doesn't take in to account the windchill.  

But, I'm at work, so I get to slack off on here for the next 7 hours.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> But, I'm at work, so I get to slack off on here for the next 7 hours.


Ewww, I hate the cold!!

7 hours to slack off and get paid.  Damn I need to find a different job, LOL!!!


----------



## dilloduck

ooooooo I hate being cold too---thought I left all that when I moved away from Minnesota !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ooooooo I hate being cold too---thought I left all that when I moved away from Minnesota !


I've been so damn cold in Duluth..and Bangor, Maine too..
Outside on the ramp at an airport has to be the coldest place on earth in the winter!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ewww, I hate the cold!!
> 
> 7 hours to slack off and get paid.  Damn I need to find a different job, LOL!!!



7 hours to slack off and get paid a LOT of money.    I have some work to do, but it's minor - paperwork type stuff.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> 7 hours to slack off and get paid a LOT of money.


Need a secretary


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Need a secretary



Well, you'd need to be here by 7am..  Even if there were no rush hour traffic, I don't think you'd make it.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, you'd need to be here by 7am..  Even if there were no rush hour traffic, I don't think you'd make it.


LOL!!!  You're probably right.  I drive fast, but not that fast, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

It's a 45min drive one way for me, but it's more than worth it.. (oh, and I get to choose my own hours, so I have another full time job, and just do this one when I want to)..  I don't love it enough to do it full time...


----------



## UsaPride

Dang, sounds like the perfect job!!  

What do you do?


----------



## Shattered

This one is managing an office for a networking company - it's a small office, so I need only come in and make a list of tasks for the other girl that works in here, check the service sheets of the technicians prior to their being billed, and do some accounting reconciliations.

BREEEEEEZER!!!!!!!!!

The other is an assistant manager job in a retail store.. That one's FUN, and I like the discount.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> The other is an assistant manager job in a retail store.. That one's FUN, and I like the discount.


Aren't discounts the best?!  

Well, you just have the perfect jobs then.  
I'm so jealous!    I don't even get a discount on food at the restaurant, cheap bastards!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Aren't discounts the best?!
> 
> Well, you just have the perfect jobs then.
> I'm so jealous!    I don't even get a discount on food at the restaurant, cheap bastards!



Yes..  I'm actually *quite* lucky..  Who has ONE job they like, much less having two....


----------



## UsaPride

This is true.  The best job I've ever had was a Manager of a Christmas Store.  Of course, it would be seasonal.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> This is true.  The best job I've ever had was a Manager of a Christmas Store.  Of course, it would be seasonal.



Oh god...  I'd be sucked in to spending more than half my paycheck each week.. I'm a Christmas junkie.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh god...  I'd be sucked in to spending more than half my paycheck each week.. I'm a Christmas junkie.


 then what in the hell are you wearin a halloween costume for ! :funnyface


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> then what in the hell are you wearin a halloween costume for ! :funnyface



Cause nobody makes good Christmas trampy clothes for dollies.    And...  I *was* evil til someone took it away.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh god...  I'd be sucked in to spending more than half my paycheck each week.. I'm a Christmas junkie.


Oh I did, LOL!!  The discount was great.  I actually got 35 % off, then after Christmas when everything was going down to 75% off, I'd get that, THEN my 35%.  Oh man, it was great!!
My mom loved it.  She used my discount and has a tree (w/decorations) that would've cost about $3000, she ended up spending maybe $300.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cause nobody makes good Christmas trampy clothes for dollies.    And...  I *was* evil til someone took it away.


 

well damn--another blatant attack on Christmas perverts ! :fifty:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...I *was* evil til someone took it away.


Was? Pfffttt!!! Evil is bone deep, dear.
Can take that away.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Was? Pfffttt!!! Evil is bone deep, dear.
> Can take that away.



Biteth me, Puppykins.  

I'm a good, and nice girl, and you know it.


----------



## UsaPride

Gotta run all!  Have a wonderful day and talk with ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Gotta run all!  Have a wonderful day and talk with ya tomorrow!!



Have a good day, Chickadee.


----------



## manu1959

IF ONLY IT WERE SO. . . R. LEE ERMEY WOULD MAKE A PERFECT PRESS SECRETARY!!


 R. Lee Ermey, for the few of you that missed it, was the host of The
 History Channel's Mail Call and played the D. I. in the movie Full Metal
 Jacket. R. Lee is a retired Marine Gunnery Sergeant and a very plain
 speaker as you will soon read. So, for your entertainment, here is
 Retired Marine Gunnery Sergeant R. Lee Ermey at his first press
 conference as U. S. Press Secretary. The main topic of discussion is the
 Marine in Iraq who shot the Iraq insurgent to death. We pick up as the
 reporter asks about how this potential war crime will effect our image
 in the world:

 Ermey: "What kind of a pansy-assed question is that?"

 Reporter: "Well I think...."

 Ermey: "THINK, nancy boy? Get this through that septic tank on top of
 your shoulders moron, I DON'T GIVE A F*CK WHAT YOU THINK, DO YOU
 UNDERSTAND ME??? That Marine shot an ENEMY COMBATANT SH*THEAD, SO GET
 YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS AND DEAL WITH IT BEFORE I MAKE YOU MY OWN
 PERSONAL PIN CUSION!!!

 Next question. You in the blue suit."

 Reporter 2: "Don't you think that the world's opinion of our operations
 is important?"

 Ermey: "Oh sure! You don't know the times I have cried myself to sleep
 worrying about what some g*ddamned French pansy thinks! Oh the days I
 have had to weep because some sh*t eating terrorist f*cker might be mad
 at us because we went into whatever god-forsaken sh*t hole that he lives
 in and killed him. WHAT THE HELL KIND OF DUMBASS QUESTION IS THAT YOU
 PETER PUFFING JACKASS?? WE ARE THE MOTHER F*CKING USA, AND WHEN YOU
 ATTACK US WE ARE GOING TO COME TO YOUR HOUSE AND BLOW YOUR STINKING
 CAMEL-LICKING CARCASS INTO PIECES SO SMALL WE WILL BE ABLE TO BURY YOUR
 SORRY ASS IN A THIMBLE!!

 I know what you are thinking. You are probably afraid, thinking that I
 have such an "extreme" attitude and that I need to be more "sensitive"
 to other people's feelings.

 WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING YOU POLE SMOKING PANSY! I DON'T GIVE 2
 SH*TS WHAT YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE THINKS! THIS IS A DAMN WAR, AND IF YOU
 CAN'T HANDLE THAT YOU SHOULD GO HOME AND SUCK ON MAMMA'S TIT!! DO YOU
 HEAR ME YOU RUNT?? NOW GET THE F*CK OUT OF MY PRESS ROOM BEFORE I GO
 CRAZY AND BEAT THE LIVING SH*T OUT OF YOU!!!

 Next question, you with the ugly-assed tie. Look at that thing. It is
 hideous."

 Reporter 3: "Aren't you going against the freedom of the press by..."

 Ermey: "FREEDOM?? WHAT IN BLUE HELL DO YOU KNOW ABOUT FREEDOM? I HAVE
 SWEATED MY ASS OFF IN JUNGLES BEING SHOT AT FOR THIS NATION!! WHAT IN
 THE HELL HAVE YOU DONE YOU LITTLE SH*T SUCKING WEASEL? WHEN WAS THE LAST
 TIME YOU PUT YOUR ASS ON THE LINE FOR ANYTHING? AND YET YOU HAVE THE
 UNMITIGATED TEMERITY TO SHOW UP HERE AND MONDAY MORNING QUARTERBACK THE
 ACTIONS OF A MARINE WHO WAS DEFENDING HIMSELF AND HIS UNIT FROM ATTACK
 BY SOME MURDEROUS AL-QUEDA SYMPATHIZER!!!

 YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT I AM CONCERNED ABOUT NUMNUTS? I AM CONCERNED ABOUT
 A  BUNCH OF GRABASSTIC, DISORGANIZED MORONS WITH CAMERAS AND MICROPHONES
 DOING THEIR BEST TO PORTRAY OUR BRAVE MEN AND WOMEN AS WAR CRIMINALS! I
 AM CONCERNED ABOUT CHICKEN SH*T PANSIES THAT WANT US TO NEGOTIATE WITH
 TERRORISTS AND THEN WHINE ABOUT THEIR PISS ANT "FREEDOMS"!!"

 Reporter 3: "I..."

 Ermey: "Did you have a big bowl of stupid for breakfast this morning
 numbnuts? I DON'T WANT TO HEAR ANOTHER WORD OUT OF THAT COMMIE CRYHOLE
 IN THAT SH*TPILE YOU CALL A HEAD! AND THAT GOES TRIPLE FOR THE REST OF
 YOU PANSY-ASSED MORONS! NOW GET THE F*CK OUT OF MY PRESS ROOM BEFORE I
 SHOVE MY BOOT SO FAR UP YOUR ASS THAT YOU CHOKE TO DEATH ON MY
 SHOELACES!!!!"


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Biteth me, Puppykins.
> 
> I'm a good, and nice girl, and you know it.


Yea..I know. Just teasin ya.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea..I know. Just teasin ya.



ZING!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ZING!


That felt nice..want me to do you now?
Up or down? :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Perverted old man!!!    

Up, please.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Perverted old man!!!
> 
> Up, please.


Bang! Then...You'll love it..just relax.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Bang! Then...You'll love it..just relax.



LMAO!!  I know..  "It won't hurt a bit...much... If it does, I'll stop...I promise..."


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  I know..  "It won't hurt a bit...much... If it does, I'll stop...I promise..."


Okay then...You GO GIRL!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay then...You GO GIRL!!



Guys are so easily to imitate.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Guys are so easily to imitate.


No intimidation here sweetheart. Ya perform or your out a here!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No intimidation here sweetheart. Ya perform or your out a here!



Who said 'intimidate'?  I said "imitate".


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Who said 'intimidate'?  I said "imitate".


Reading skills..And thinkin about "other" stuff. Sorry..


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Reading skills..And thinkin about "other" stuff. Sorry..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Having a hard time keepin that halo on, huh?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Having a hard time keepin that halo on, huh?



Yeah...  seems it was custom fitted for your head.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah...  seems it was custom fitted for your head.


 
That reminds me of something that went sort of like this..........


On their wedding night...The guy takes off his pants and flings em to his new bride, and says.."put these on". She tries...they don't fit and she says..."I can't wear these pants they don't fit". He says..."yep, that's right, and if you always remember that everything will be okay".
Awhile later, she takes off her panties and flings them at him and says..."here, put these on". He tries..gets them up as far as his knees and says..."Hell, I can't get in these!"

AND She says..."That's right, and if you continue to be an asshole, you NEVER WILL". :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

:rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

I knew you'd like that.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I knew you'd like that.



Well, that's the way it should be - wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, that's the way it should be - wouldn't you agree?


Well, I need to go cook for the wife right now...I'll tell ya  later. :rotflmao:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

:sausage:


----------



## Shattered

:firing:  :halo:


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm a good, and nice girl, and you know it.



anyone know the difference between a good girl and a nice girl?


good girls put it in for ya :kiss2: 


ill get me coat...............


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> anyone know the difference between a good girl and a nice girl?
> 
> 
> good girls put it in for ya :kiss2:
> 
> 
> ill get me coat...............



And the car..And don't stop until you don't understand the language!  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Stay away from Harry Potter Jelly Belly's...  They're not right..  Flavors:

Black Pepper (not bad)
Blueberry (typical)
Booger (who the fuck did they pay to taste test this one?!)
Earthworm (obviously paid a little kid)
Cherry (typical)
Cinnamon (typical)
Dirt (comes with the earthworm)
Ear Wax (again, what fucking moron....)
Grape Jelly (safe enough)
Grass (not bad, actually)
Green Apple (yum)
Lemon Drop (yum)
Toasted Marshmallow (I'm going to sue - none in my box)
Buttered Popcorn (my long-standing favorite)
Sardine (the cat liked it once I spit it into a napkin)
Soap (Parents - pick all these out, and USE THEM!)
Spaghetti (not quite)
Spinach (this may be the only way to get your toddler to eat his vegetables)
Tutti-Fruitti (typical)
Vomit (just what I wanted for dessert after a nice dinner at Hoolihan's)


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Stay away from Harry Potter Jelly Belly's...  They're not right..  Flavors:
> 
> Black Pepper (not bad)
> Blueberry (typical)
> Booger (who the fuck did they pay to taste test this one?!)
> Earthworm (obviously paid a little kid)
> Cherry (typical)
> Cinnamon (typical)
> Dirt (comes with the earthworm)
> Ear Wax (again, what fucking moron....)
> Grape Jelly (safe enough)
> Grass (not bad, actually)
> Green Apple (yum)
> Lemon Drop (yum)
> Toasted Marshmallow (I'm going to sue - none in my box)
> Buttered Popcorn (my long-standing favorite)
> Sardine (the cat liked it once I spit it into a napkin)
> Soap (Parents - pick all these out, and USE THEM!)
> Spaghetti (not quite)
> Spinach (this may be the only way to get your toddler to eat his vegetables)
> Tutti-Fruitti (typical)
> Vomit (just what I wanted for dessert after a nice dinner at Hoolihan's)




I tried these. They are hilarious.  You can't always tell by their appearance what they are either.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I tried these. They are hilarious.  You can't always tell by their appearance what they are either.



Pretty much they have made them where they look alike. Green apple looks like spinach, cinnamon looks like cherry, and I believe marshmellow looks like soap.

We pulled a good one on one someone last weekend. I was at a friends house and they had bought some and put them in a bowl. We were all taking our chances and trying one (I was lucky and got green apple). One of our more gullible friends happened to come over later and I told them they had to try the homemade jelly beans. We put the bowl in front of her and she happened to pick out the spaghetti one, which she happened to like. 

She said, "I thought you were pulling my leg. I was expecting some kind of Harry Potter thing or something and they would taste bad." We all chuckled as if we were laughing with her and not at her as she picked out another. She wanted one just like the one she just had, but this time she picked out the bad version of the same jelly bean. The vomit flavored one.

It was hilarious to see the look on her face change as she realized the second one tasted nothing like the first. It was all in fun, and she laughed right along with the rest of us. She even suggested buying a bunch of them, putting them in plastic bags,  and handing them out at Halloween next year. Not sure if any of us are actually that mean, but it was a funny idea.


----------



## CSM

Mondays...ugh...and snowing to boot! Good morning all


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Mondays...ugh...and snowing to boot! Good morning all


 morning CSM----snow huh?----keep it there please


----------



## CSM

You folks down there wouldn't know what to do with snow...probably proclaim a half inch as a regional disaster and us Northerners would have to fork over big bucks in "blizzard aid"...yeah, we'll keep it up here....


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning...all


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Morning...all


 Mornin, Mr. P...I am busy first thing this morning bustin Dillo's chops...all in good fun of course....


----------



## dilloduck

hey Mr P--good mornin---ya  CSM is taking advantage of me early


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey Mr P--good mornin---ya  CSM is taking advantage of me early


I'm just cranky this morning I guess... my lackanookie is acting up again


----------



## Mr. P

About the snow..?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> About the snow..?


 Ya--he doesn't know I'm a 16 year veteran of the Minnesota and South Dakota prarie blizzards


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Ya--he doesn't know I'm a 16 year veteran of the Minnesota and South Dakota prarie blizzards


They do get pounded up there. I can say I don't miss flying into that stuff.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Ya--he doesn't know I'm a 16 year veteran of the Minnesota and South Dakota prarie blizzards


 So yer a refugee! I shoulda known!


----------



## CSM

Actually, we're only getting a few inches, but to listen to the weather guys you would think we were having the storm of the century and the precursor to the next ice age


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Actually, we're only getting a few inches, but to listen to the weather guys you would think we were having the storm of the century and the precursor to the next ice age


 
Weathermen are trying to predict a few flakes in Central Tex around Christmas---my kids pissed because he wants it to snow when school is in session LOL


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Actually, we're only getting a few inches, but to listen to the weather guys you would think we were having the storm of the century and the precursor to the next ice age


Hahaha...they get out of hand here too.
They'll work people up over a damn flurry to the point there's a run on the grocery stores.


----------



## CSM

The worst part is that people forget how to drive in the stuff...they either go so slow they create their own hazard or they drive so fast they truly are unsafe...and the ones with four wheel drive forget that all four wheel drive means is that all four wheels skid at the same time.


----------



## Mr. P

The temperature must effect the brain...they do the same thing here.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> The worst part is that people forget how to drive in the stuff...they either go so slow they create their own hazard or they drive so fast they truly are unsafe...and the ones with four wheel drive forget that all four wheel drive means is that all four wheels skid at the same time.


 Hell, most Texans can't even drive on dry pavement !!


----------



## no1tovote4

When I was in San Angelo, TX at Goodfellow AFB at my 2nd A School they had an ice storm.  It was the most entertainment I had had in a long time watching those people drive on the ice.  The funniest was watching them slide sideways when they slammed on their brakes instead of pumping them.

I had my car and knew how to drive, but so many of them didn't that I walked to work that day.  While walking to work I had to twice get off the sidewalk to avoid sliding cars.  The news that night was a hoot to watch!

:rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

I think I heard a survey a few months back that ranked Atlanta as one of the worst places to drive in the country. Toss in a good rain or a little snow on top of that and watch out!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think I heard a survey a few months back that ranked Atlanta as one of the worst places to drive in the country. Toss in a good rain or a little snow on top of that and watch out!



too many cars---stupid drivers--bad roads -- add  some kind of weather on that and you have a body shop dream!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> When I was in San Angelo, TX at Goodfellow AFB at my 2nd A School they had an ice storm.  It was the most entertainment I had had in a long time watching those people drive on the ice.  The funniest was watching them slide sideways when they slammed on their brakes instead of pumping them.
> 
> I had my car and knew how to drive, but so many of them didn't that I walked to work that day.  While walking to work I had to twice get off the sidewalk to avoid sliding cars.  The news that night was a hoot to watch!
> 
> :rotflmao:



Ice is a yearly event here...we're lucky to see pure snow.


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, Friends!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Morning, Friends!!




'morning Short Stuff!

How ya doin'?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> How ya doin'?


Hangover


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hangover


 ahhhhhhh Christmas parties !!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hangover




Bummer.

A little hair of the dog that bit you?

:alco:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A little hair of the dog that bit you?


Not sure which dog it was, LOL!!  I had people coming up to me every 10 minutes with a shot of something.

Damn my keyboard is loud!  LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Yells...GOOD MORNING GRITS!


----------



## UsaPride

WOW!!  That was pretty loud, Sweet P!  LOL!!!

I think I have a tension headache more than a hangover.  But I'm sure the alcohol didn't help, LOL!

I will say this, there's going to be quite a few embarassed people at work tonight, LMAO!!  I work with some crazy ass people!  Glad I was on my best behavior, okay maybe not my best, but pretty damn good


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> WOW!!  That was pretty loud, Sweet P!  LOL!!!
> 
> *I think I have a tension headache* more than a hangover.  But I'm sure the alcohol didn't help, LOL!
> 
> I will say this, there's going to be quite a few embarassed people at work tonight, LMAO!!  I work with some crazy ass people!  Glad I was on my best behavior, okay maybe not my best, but pretty damn good



Is that what they're calling them these days??  

Morning, Peeps.
 :coffee3:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Is that what they're calling them these days??
> 
> Morning, Peeps.
> :coffee3:


LOL!!!  I have no idea what they call it, this was my first night out drinking in such a LONG time.  Good gracious.  

Hey, what's up with your avatar??  You didn't change it because of NE did ya?


----------



## CSM

Mornin ladies, and anyone else that came in since I said good morning the first time...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Is that what they're calling them these days??
> 
> Morning, Peeps.
> :coffee3:


**steals coffee**

'morning again!


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' CSM  

Oh, and I don't think I said

Morning Sugar Plum, Morning Ducky


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  I have no idea what they call it, this was my first night out drinking in such a LONG time.  Good gracious.
> 
> Hey, what's up with your avatar??  You didn't change it because of NE did ya?



I changed it last night... Not much because of NE..Pale changed his to a tree, and I was happy that he *got* a tree, if only in avatar form.. but there was another crack this morning that the women are using them to "gain the upper hand" on this board..  whatever the f*** that's supposed to mean...

But I love victorian santa's, so...


----------



## Shattered

Morning, Boys.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I changed it last night... Not much because of NE..Pale changed his to a tree, and I was happy that he *got* a tree, if only in avatar form.. but there was another crack this morning that the women are using them to "gain the upper hand" on this board..  whatever the f*** that's supposed to mean...
> 
> But I love victorian santa's, so...




you mean Victorian Secret Santas ?


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Yank!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> there was another crack this morning that the women are using them to "gain the upper hand" on this board..


Um, maybe it means we're trying to take over the board??     Somebody's head is gonna roll, dammit, I didn't get that memo!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you mean Victorian Secret Santas ?




 

My favorite kind!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, maybe it means we're trying to take over the board??     Somebody's head is gonna roll, dammit, I didn't get that memo!!!!!


 well that's silly---women ALWAYS have the upper hand AND the last word :blah2:


----------



## Shattered

Victoria's Secret Santa's are currently on strike.  Please try your call again later.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> well that's silly---women ALWAYS have the upper hand AND the last word :blah2:


1)  I've never had the upper hand anywhere, much less here

2) You're supposed to have the last word here, it's the point of the thread  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> well that's silly---women ALWAYS have the upper hand AND the last word :blah2:


You missed the little story I posted?


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Victoria's Secret Santa's are currently on strike.  Please try your call again later.


 Why am I not surprised at this?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Victoria's Secret Santa's are currently on strike.  Please try your call again later.




I think I got something in my eye!


----------



## Shattered

:baby4:


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You missed the little story I posted?


 guess I did Mr.P--I miss a lot


----------



## Mr. P

Here ya go.....

On their wedding night...The guy takes off his pants and flings em to his new bride, and says.."put these on". She tries...they don't fit and she says..."I can't wear these pants they don't fit". He says..."yep, that's right, and if you always remember that everything will be okay".
Awhile later, she takes off her panties and flings them at him and says..."here, put these on". He tries..gets them up as far as his knees and says..."Hell, I can't get in these!"

AND She says..."That's right, and if you continue to be an asshole, you NEVER WILL".


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Here ya go.....
> 
> On their wedding night...The guy takes off his pants and flings em to his new bride, and says.."put these on". She tries...they don't fit and she says..."I can't wear these pants they don't fit". He says..."yep, that's right, and if you always remember that everything will be okay".
> Awhile later, she takes off her panties and flings them at him and says..."here, put these on". He tries..gets them up as far as his knees and says..."Hell, I can't get in these!"
> 
> AND She says..."That's right, and if you continue to be an asshole, you NEVER WILL".




The man married Lysistrata?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Here ya go.....
> 
> On their wedding night...The guy takes off his pants and flings em to his new bride, and says.."put these on". She tries...they don't fit and she says..."I can't wear these pants they don't fit". He says..."yep, that's right, and if you always remember that everything will be okay".
> Awhile later, she takes off her panties and flings them at him and says..."here, put these on". He tries..gets them up as far as his knees and says..."Hell, I can't get in these!"
> 
> AND She says..."That's right, and if you continue to be an asshole, you NEVER WILL".


 LOL---the quicker a man can accept this the better  :bat:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> AND She says..."That's right, and if you continue to be an asshole, you NEVER WILL".


LMAO!!!!!!!  Too funny!!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL---the quicker a man can accept this the better  :bat:


 :scratch: Yeah..there's just NO way around it!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The man married Lysistrata?


I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Shattered

Hrm.  I need to find a new way to work..  Seems it's chosen to snow in my front yard, but not my back..and I have to go down a hill that's almost a 45 degree drop.  Not fun,


----------



## UsaPride

Oh goodness, shattered, be careful!!

We actually had snow last night.  I couldn't believe it.  HUGE snowflakes, and the mess was sticking!!  Yuck!
Not sure if it's still out there, I'm scared to look, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I have no idea who that is.




Lysistrata is a play by Aristophanes.

Long story short.  Women didn't like the way men were running things, they all got together with the leadership of Lysistrata to deny them sex until they got into line with the "right" thinking of the women.

Here is the online text of the play:

http://eserver.org/drama/aristophanes/lysistrata.txt


----------



## Shattered

This is that powder fine (read: COLD) crunchy crap..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hrm.  I need to find a new way to work..  Seems it's chosen to snow in my front yard, but not my back..and I have to go down a hill that's almost a 45 degree drop.  Not fun,


Who was it stomping around wanting snow just a week or so ago?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Who was it stomping around wanting snow just a week or so ago?


 hey-that was a week ago-----she's changed her mind 8456973573 times since then


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Who was it stomping around wanting snow just a week or so ago?



Shush.  That was a week ago.  Now I only want it on Christmas Day.

We are female, thus prone to changing out mind on a whim, and there's nothing you can do about it.  :kiss2:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> This is that powder fine (read: COLD) crunchy crap..


Ewwwwwwwww!!  My bones hurt just reading that!!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey-that was a week ago-----she's changed her mind 8456973573 times since then




See??  The Duck's got it; why not you?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> This is that powder fine (read: COLD) crunchy crap..




Mmmmmmmmmm.... Snot-Freezing weather!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Lysistrata is a play by Aristophanes.
> 
> Long story short.  Women didn't like the way men were running things, they all got together with the leadership of Lysistrata to deny them sex until they got into line with the "right" thinking of the women.
> 
> Here is the online text of the play:
> 
> http://eserver.org/drama/aristophanes/lysistrata.txt



I think every female has and extra part in their brain called "NO". With lil subparts called "Not tonight", "headache", "I'm pissed" "I feel fat" etc..


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think every female has and extra part in their brain called "NO". With lil subparts called "Not tonight", "headache", "I'm pissed" "I feel fat" etc..


  Damn Mr. P----don't touch that part and run away quickly !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think every female has and extra part in their brain called "NO". With lil subparts called "Not tonight", "headache", "I'm pissed" "I feel fat" etc..



Funny now no matter which subpart comes in to play, they all mean you're not gettin any.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think every female has and extra part in their brain called "NO". With lil subparts called "Not tonight", "headache", "I'm pissed" "I feel fat" etc..


I didn't get that part!!  

(Well, except the headaches, but they're real, LOL!! )


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> See??  The Duck's got it; why not you?


Well, I was going to say...8456973574 times...  Dillo was off buy 1. 
But whos countin?


----------



## CSM

I am still convinced that if it were not for women, men would still be living in caves, eating raw meat and only moving when the cave became so full of garbage as to become unliveable even for a man. Thanks to women nagging men unbearabley, men have advanced technologically. What I wnat to know is why the heck women thought growing grass in front of your cave was a good idea.


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> I am still convinced that if it were not for women, men would still be living in caves, eating raw meat and only moving when the cave became so full of garbage as to become unliveable even for a man. Thanks to women nagging men unbearabley, men have advanced technologically. What I wnat to know is why the heck women thought growing grass in front of your cave was a good idea.



Exercise, m'dear.  In some cases, cutting the grass is the only exercise men get, other than Olympic Remote Flipping.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Funny now no matter which subpart comes in to play, they all mean you're not gettin any.


Mr. P takes his wife a bottle of aspirin and a glass of water...Places them on her nite stand.
Mrs. P says.."what's that for, I don't have a headache"...To which Mr. P replies, "AHHHHH HuHHHHH"!


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Exercise, m'dear.  In some cases, cutting the grass is the only exercise men get, other than Olympic Remote Flipping.


 Good point. See? women know everything...all you have to do is ask!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mr. P takes his wife a bottle of aspirin and a glass of water...Places them on her nite stand.
> Mrs. P says.."what's that for, I don't have a headache"...To which Mr. P replies, "AHHHHH HuHHHHH"!


LMAO!!!  Sweet P's got it!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Sweet P's got it!!




Or he's going to.....


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Sweet P's got it!!


Hehehehe...there are loopholes in everything! Ya just gotta find em.:rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya just gotta find em.:rotflmao:


It may take a little trial and error, but when you figure it out, makes a world of difference!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mr. P takes his wife a bottle of aspirin and a glass of water...Places them on her nite stand.
> Mrs. P says.."what's that for, I don't have a headache"...To which Mr. P replies, "AHHHHH HuHHHHH"!



...at which point "Not tonight. still comes in to play...and the cure for that doesn't come in a bottle (liquor, or otherwise).


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ......and the cure for that doesn't come in a bottle (liquor, or otherwise).


No, but it sure as hell helps.


----------



## Shattered

:rotflmao:

You're cute.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> You're cute.


Better than that...I'm good!


----------



## UsaPride

He's got a comment for everything, doesn't he?!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Better than that...I'm good!



Nah.  Just cute.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> He's got a comment for everything, doesn't he?!



He's getting there..  I give him plenty of practice.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> He's got a comment for everything, doesn't he?!




No, sometimes he is wise enough to know when to stop.  A skill I am just beginning to learn after 4 1/2 years of marriage.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> He's getting there..  I give him plenty of practice.


LOL!!!  Keeping him on his toes, huh Shattered!  LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Keeping him on his toes, huh Shattered!  LOL!!



Hey Mr. P---do you know how to make Menudo Soup ?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, sometimes he is wise enough to know when to stop.  A skill I am just beginning to learn after 4 1/2 years of marriage.


LOL!  Well, good luck with that Sugar Plum!  

You know, I sometimes wish I was like the "typical" woman.  Seems they have it alot easier than I do.  LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. P---do you know how to make Menudo Soup ?




Dillo, here are a couple recipes for you...

http://www.vivacincodemayo.org/menudo_recipe_1.htm

http://www.vivacincodemayo.org/menudo_recipe_2.htm


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dillo, here are a couple recipes for you...


Dang, you're quick!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!  Well, good luck with that Sugar Plum!
> 
> You know, I sometimes wish I was like the "typical" woman.  Seems they have it alot easier than I do.  LOL!



(squiggles )


Well, while I wouldn't say my wife is typical....  It seems to take a lot of energy to get things done that way.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

**crawls in, slams door, and jumps in to bed with clothes on**


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dillo, here are a couple recipes for you...
> 
> http://www.vivacincodemayo.org/menudo_recipe_1.htm
> 
> http://www.vivacincodemayo.org/menudo_recipe_2.htm


  It's good for hangovers---go make some pride !!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **crawls in, slams door, and jumps in to bed with clothes on**


There's my sweet stuff!!   

Hey babes!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang, you're quick!!




Hey!  That isn't always a compliment you know.....


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!  Well, good luck with that Sugar Plum!
> 
> You know, I sometimes wish I was like the "typical" woman.  Seems they have it alot easier than I do.  LOL!



Nono..  "Typical" women have to spend too much time figuring out which excuse is going to work best for what they want.  "Non" typical women get what they want.  Period.  Because there's no guessing.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It seems to take a lot of energy to get things done that way.


Takes alot of energy to walk on eggshells too


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> There's my sweet stuff!!
> 
> Hey babes!


ughhhh, Hey sex kitten.
Went to Blackhawk last night, me sleepy.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It's good for hangovers---go make some pride !!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, sometimes he is wise enough to know when to stop.  A skill I am just beginning to learn after 4 1/2 years of marriage.


You're right on track!
Note: *It's a never ending process, with some set backs from time to time*


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey!  That isn't always a compliment you know.....


Ooops, sorry


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **crawls in, slams door, and jumps in to bed with clothes on**



:kiss2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nono..  "Typical" women have to spend too much time figuring out which excuse is going to work best for what they want.  "Non" typical women get what they want.  Period.  Because there's no guessing.


Hey my demon bride...
Won $120 last night, put it all back in and lost about 60.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:




I'll get the camera.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey my demon bride...
> Won $120 last night, put it all back in and lost about 60.


STUPID SLOTS!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nono..  "Typical" women have to spend too much time figuring out which excuse is going to work best for what they want.  "Non" typical women get what they want.  Period.  Because there's no guessing.


Damn, I'm not typical or nontypical.  I don't get, I'm the giver


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm not typical or nontypical.  I don't get, I'm the giver




Well, pulling a Lysistrata now that everybody is used to this whole giver thing will get them all to worship you!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. P---do you know how to make Menudo Soup ?


Men-Undo soup? Isn't that called Divorce?


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> STUPID SLOTS!!!



Shoulda taken me..  I coulda turned your $60 into $600.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Men-Undo soup? Isn't that called Divorce?



It might be if you've ever tried to cook it for someone


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Shoulda taken me..  I coulda turned your $60 into $600.


My father in-law turned 20 into 800 on the nickel slots. 
You're lucky huh? Not me, but I got free beer all night.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nono..  "Typical" women have to spend too much time figuring out which excuse is going to work best for what they want.  "Non" typical women get what they want.  Period.  Because there's no guessing.


No guessing and no games....These women are few and far between.
But, I agree with you.


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It might be if you've ever tried to cook it for someone



Only if they are there while it is cooking.  According to oral history (I personally have never been able to get the stuff past my lips), the soup tastes good but smells like crap at the beginning.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It might be if you've ever tried to cook it for someone


To answer the question, Dillo..No I don't have a recipe for it..Honestly I've never heard of it.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Only if they are there while it is cooking.  According to oral history (I personally have never been able to get the stuff past my lips), the soup tastes good but smells like crap at the beginning.


 exactly !!!!  It'll chase ya right out of the kitchen but if it's for a bad hangover--what the hell!


----------



## Mr. P

tripe!  :gross2: I don't do "parts".


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> tripe!  :gross2: I don't do "parts".




Liver and Onions  mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I need 6 points to move up a level.
Anyone care to donate? (You know I'll give em back)!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I need 6 points to move up a level.
> Anyone care to donate? (You know I'll give em back)!




I tried, but I got to spread more love around before I can get to ya.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I need 6 points to move up a level.
> Anyone care to donate? (You know I'll give em back)!


  Gotta spread the love too.  But first chance, Sweetstuff!!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Liver and Onions  mmmmmmmmmmmmm


Okay...I just limit the parts...Mountain oyster anyone?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay...I just limit the parts...Mountain oyster anyone?



Hell No!  Oh, wait.....  Um, no thank you.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hell No!  Oh, wait.....  Um, no thank you.


 :rotflmao: I like the HELL NO part better.


----------



## Mr. P

Happy now, Jokester?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Happy now, Jokester?


Very, at least I won something in the last 24 hours.
Thank You!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Very, at least I won something in the last 24 hours.
> Thank You!!!




Your new avatar looks shy.  I never thought a skull could look shy but it does.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Very, at least I won something in the last 24 hours.
> Thank You!!!


No winning...A gift..Merry Christmas, Bud.


----------



## UsaPride

I finally spread enough love  

Ooops, got one more.


----------



## manu1959

good morning all

what a great day!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> good morning all


Morning, Sunshine!  What's got you all chipper today?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning, Sunshine!  What's got you all chipper today?



sex (got some), money (got my bonus), new toys (digital camera)


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sex (got some), money (got my bonus), new toys (digital camera)


Well, damn!!  The three things I want and you get.  Figures!

Just teasing, Congrats on everything!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, damn!!  The three things I want and you get.  Figures!
> 
> Just teasing, Congrats on everything!!


 I'd settle for any one of the three!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I'd settle for any one of the three!


Same here, I'm not greedy, LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, damn!!  The three things I want and you get.  Figures!
> 
> Just teasing, Congrats on everything!!



well i can have sex with ya take pictures of us and loan ya some money ....will that help?


----------



## CSM

manu1959 said:
			
		

> well i can have sex with ya take pictures of us and loan ya some money ....will that help?


 Are you Paris H. in real life????


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> well i can have sex with ya take pictures of us and loan ya some money ....will that help?


     Damn!  Got it all figured out there, don't cha, Sunshine?!  LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Are you Paris H. in real life????


 :rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> Are you Paris H. in real life????



if i say yes..............what is in it for me?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn!  Got it all figured out there, don't cha, Sunshine?!  LOL!!!



who loves ya


----------



## manu1959

question:

what are rep points and what causes them to go up?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> who loves ya


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

>




back in a minute....time for a cold shower


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> question:
> 
> what are rep points and what causes them to go up?


Good gracious, Manu, are you serious?  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious, Manu, are you serious?  LOL!


I hope that didn't sound bad, and I'll explain it to you if you're serious!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

It's 12:19pm according to my VCR, and this is my one post of the afternoon.


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> It's 12:19pm according to my VCR, and this is my one post of the afternoon.


Well, hey there Frenchie!!  Long time, no post!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> question:
> 
> what are rep points and what causes them to go up?




Are you serious?  You have a lot of rep to not know about this....


If you like a post somebody puts on the board you can give them rep points for that post.  Use the little scale in the upper right of the post, you can give positive or negative points with a little note as to what reason you have.  You can check your rep on your User CP to see what rep you have gotten recently and why.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:


Well, hello Houdini!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, hello Houdini!


I was kinda thinkin you'd pick that weinner up.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


Same here, Sugar Plum!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Same here, Sugar Plum!!




We can share!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We can share!


K!  Pass it over!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> K!  Pass it over!


OK here it is!!!!!!! 

:sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> OK here it is!!!!!!!
> 
> :sausage:




I don't want that!

Here ya go Little One!


----------



## pretender

Ya'll are giving me cavities. :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> Ya'll are giving me cavities. :cof:




Well, you can join in if you want.  I got the camera!


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> Ya'll are giving me cavities. :cof:


LOL!!!  My mom says that all the time


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I hope that didn't sound bad, and I'll explain it to you if you're serious!



i am olde and stupid  :bangheads ....explaine it to me


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i am olde and stupid  :bangheads ....explaine it to me




Look a couple down from this post, I explained it there.


Ah Heck, why make you look it up?

If you like a post somebody puts on the board you can give them rep points for that post. Use the little scale in the upper right of the post, you can give positive or negative points with a little note as to what reason you have. You can check your rep on your User CP to see what rep you have gotten recently and why.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i am olde and stupid  :bangheads ....explaine it to me


LOL!!  You're crazy, is what you are!!  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Look a couple down from this post, I explained it there.
> 
> 
> Ah Heck, why make you look it up?
> 
> If you like a post somebody puts on the board you can give them rep points for that post. Use the little scale in the upper right of the post, you can give positive or negative points with a little note as to what reason you have. You can check your rep on your User CP to see what rep you have gotten recently and why.



my question is what is the difference between points and power?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  You're crazy, is what you are!!  :tng:



crazy like a bed bug


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> my question is what is the difference between points and power?


Points is what people give you.

Power is what you give other people.


----------



## freeandfun1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Points is what people give you.
> 
> Power is what you give other people.



don't forget, as you get more points, you gain more power to give also.


----------



## UsaPride

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> don't forget, as you get more points, you gain more power to give also.


Yeah, that too.  So everybody rep me and let's see how high my rep power gets


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> my question is what is the difference between points and power?




Your points are the accumulation of what everybody has given you over time.  The Power is the amount of points that you give each time you rep somebody at this time.  The Power is rewarded in a combination of the amount of posts and how many points you have been given.


----------



## manu1959

thanks to all for educating the olde man rep points all around


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Your points are the accumulation of what everybody has given you over time.  The Power is the amount of points that you give each time you rep somebody at this time.  The Power is rewarded in a combination of the amount of posts and how many points you have been given.


Ok let me see if I have this right.  Someone gives you points, the more points you get the more power you have thus allowing you to reciprocate.  If you dont get any points you cant give any points because you dont have any power.  Power is what allows you to give. The more points you have the more points you can give because points build power?


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> Ok let me see if I have this right.  Someone gives you points, the more points you get the more power you have thus allowing you to reciprocate.  If you dont get any points you cant give any points because you dont have any power.  Power is what allows you to give. The more points you have the more points you can give because points build power?




Yup, also the amount of posts you have can raise your power level.  There are therefore two ways to gain power, points given you and the number of times you post.


----------



## manu1959

pretender said:
			
		

> Ok let me see if I have this right.  Someone gives you points, the more points you get the more power you have thus allowing you to reciprocate.  If you dont get any points you cant give any points because you dont have any power.  Power is what allows you to give. The more points you have the more points you can give because points build power?



i prefer to shamlessly beg and flirt while attempting to be funny

btw: you are hot!


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> Someone gives you points, the more points you get the more power you have thus allowing you to reciprocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont get any points you cant give any points because you dont have any power.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still rep people, but their points don't go up.
> 
> 
> 
> The more points you have the more points you can give because points build power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few things build up power, but getting rep is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pretender said:
			
		

> Ok let me see if I have this right.  Someone gives you points, the more points you get the more power you have thus allowing you to reciprocate.  If you dont get any points you cant give any points because you dont have any power.  Power is what allows you to give. The more points you have the more points you can give because points build power?


No.... how many points I can give you is based on how much power I have,
Therefore If I have 12 rep power, and I give you points, it will give you 12
rep points.


----------



## pretender

Ok I C.

So it is best not to piss off those with a lot of rep, right?     

btw..... thanks manu


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> Ok I C.
> 
> So it is best not to piss off those with a lot of rep, right?
> 
> btw..... thanks manu




Actually you can only negatively effect a person one point at a time.  I think this is to protect those will little points during a rep battle.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Actually you can only negatively effect a person one point at a time.  I think this is to protect those will little points during a rep battle.


I don't know if that's true.
maybe so.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Actually you can only negatively effect a person one point at a time.  I think this is to protect those will little points during a rep battle.


Are you sure.  I'm thinking, it goes down as much power as the person repping you has.  I've seen peoples go down with a quickness and that would truely be amazing if it was only 1 point at a time, LOL!


----------



## manu1959

pretender said:
			
		

> Ok I C.
> 
> So it is best not to piss off those with a lot of rep, right?
> 
> btw..... thanks manu



you are welcome


----------



## UsaPride

Oh this damn headache!!!   :bangheads


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Think I'll have a beer at lunch.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Is this avatar less "shy"
Never heard anyone say that Ghost Rider was "shy"


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Is this avatar less "shy"


It looks like a giant roach with a sword, LOL!  Not very "Joker" like.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Is this avatar less "shy"
> Never heard anyone say that Ghost Rider was "shy"




Yeah, it looks less shy.

He looked like he was looking down and away, abashed from something that he said...


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are you sure.  I'm thinking, it goes down as much power as the person repping you has.  I've seen peoples go down with a quickness and that would truely be amazing if it was only 1 point at a time, LOL!




I don't know, I got one guy back for giving me negative rep when I had 3, his only went down one, maybe it was the low level his points were at to begin with.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It looks like a giant roach with a sword, LOL!  Not very "Joker" like.


It's a skeleton....
Help me find a good one then.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I don't know, I got one guy back for giving me negative rep when I had 3, his only went down one, maybe it was the low level his points were at to begin with.


I don't know then.  Want me to give you bad rep and see how far it goes down?  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's a skeleton....
> Help me find a good one then.


I don't know what to find for you Joker.  It took me forever to find one for me, LOL!  Even then I had to have help  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> see how far it goes down?  LOL!




mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm _*gazes whistfully off into the distance*_


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm _*gazes whistfully off into the distance*_


Pervert!~  LOL!!  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Pervert!~  LOL!!  :tng:




thats crazy pervert to you


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> thats crazy pervert to you


Sorry, what was I thinking, LOL!!  I've got to be careful with what I type, you're dangerous!!  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sorry, what was I thinking, LOL!!  I've got to be careful with what I type, you're dangerous!!  :tng:


 :sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:


Did you get that beer, wienner?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you get that beer, wienner?


No... Never got to leave. Had a smoke for lunch.
Too many assholes who can't leave me alone for 30 minutes.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Had a smoke for lunch.


Hey, we had the same thing  


> Too many assholes who can't leave me alone for 30 minutes.


Awww, you're needed!


----------



## no1tovote4

Seeya Short Stuff, Joker, and others....  If I forgot you it is because I have no memory.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Seeya Short Stuff


See ya later, Sugar Plum!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> See ya later, Sugar Plum!!!




I get to leave with a smile !


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I get to leave with a smile !


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Seeya Short Stuff, Joker, and others....  If I forgot you it is because I have no memory.


Left you a voice message on your cell.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Left you a voice message on your cell.


You didn't call me   

:tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You didn't call me
> 
> :tng:


I don't have your number!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I don't have your number!!!!


867-5309   :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> 867-5309   :tng:


Uh huh!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uh huh!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

:bangheads


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :bangheads



and in a nut shell the southern belle captures the pain in joker's berries


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> and in a nut shell the southern belle captures the pain in joker's berries


    What??  LOL!!

Beating my head because it hurts, still!  Damn Goody powder didn't help


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> 867-5309   :tng:


And why are you givin out my number?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And why are you givin out my number?


So you're the infamous Jenny??  LOL!!

If I'm not mistaking, that used to be the number to one of the barracks on Ft. Bragg, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jenny was a barracks rat???


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So you're the infamous Jenny??  LOL!!
> 
> If I'm not mistaking, that used to be the number to one of the barracks on Ft. Bragg, LOL!!


No, not me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No, not me.


Ahh stop fibbin,
You said you were a Lesbian!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ahh stop fibbin,
> You said you were a Lesbian!



i'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body....but i like my penis so i am keepin it


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body....but i like penis so i am keepin it in my mouth!!!


   :rotflmao: 
Just kidding


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> Just kidding



pricless!  i'd rep ya but my mouths full


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pricless!  i'd rep ya but my mouths full


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
Glad you took that well.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> Glad you took that well.



i have a big penis not much bugs me


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i have a big penis not much bugs me


One question though....
Why do you keep it in your ass???


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> One question though....
> Why do you keep it in your ass???




if yours could reach you would too


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



yep that is pretty much what your face would look like


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> yep that is pretty much what your face would look like


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> if yours could reach you would too


Ha ha,
No..I don't do that region~!~


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ha ha,
> No..I don't do that region~!~



ooooooooooooooooh......Now we are serious...


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooh......Now we are serious...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooh......Now we are serious...


When have I ever been serious???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> When have I ever been serious???


ok there were a few times...


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> When have I ever been serious???



_*looks through smiley thing for backpeddle figure*_


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> _*looks through smiley thing for backpeddle figure*_


----------



## manu1959

no matter how many times i click on prides avatar i can't seem to remove the black lace thingy


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> no matter how many times i click on prides avatar i can't seem to remove the black lace thingy


Pervert!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Pervert!!



you say that like it is a bad thing...


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you say that like it is a bad thing...


Whatta ya talkin' about??  I'm smiling, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:spank3:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :spank3:


Uh Oh, what's wrong, Sweetstuff??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Uh Oh, what's wrong, Sweetstuff??


nuffin


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Uh Oh, what's wrong, Sweetstuff??



looks to me like he is just runnin in boxer shorts


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> looks to me like he is just runnin in boxer shorts


hUH???
Oh...got it!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> nuffin


Joker, LMAO!!!  Love your signature, sug!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Joker, LMAO!!!  Love your signature, sug!!!


What can I say...
I'm a rep whore.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What can I say...I'm a whore.


            :tng:


----------



## manu1959

USAPride said:
			
		

> What can I say...
> I'm a whore.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

>


Hey now!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey now!!!


----------



## UsaPride

I'm heading out now.  Goodnight Sweetstuff!  Goodnight Sunshine!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm heading out now.  Goodnight Sweetstuff!  Goodnight Sunshine!



bye bye baby


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm heading out now.  Goodnight Sweetstuff!  Goodnight Sunshine!


Which one is which???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Which one is which???


I'm goin home too (usa's home).
Goodnight all.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm goin home too (usa's home).
> Goodnight all.



cool se ya there :bat:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Which one is which???


You're my Sweetstuff  

Manu's my California Sunshine


----------



## dilloduck

MY favorite day of the year !! winter solstice-----days are fixin to get longer folks--weeeeeeeee haaaaaaaa!

( i know, just the sun part)


----------



## UsaPride

At 6:30pm tonight I was getting ready to go to bed.  I thought it was about 9:30, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> At 6:30pm tonight I was getting ready to go to bed.  I thought it was about 9:30, LOL!




Howdy Little One.  This is the Parental Time Distortion Effect, first documented in 432 B.C. by Pythagorus (He wasn't just into math you know).


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Howdy Little One.  This is the Parental Time Distortion Effect, first documented in 432 B.C. by Pythagorus (He wasn't just into math you know).


Hey Sugar Plum!!  
Is that what it is?  LOL!!  Well, this is the 2nd night my kids have been away     Maybe I'm having some kind of DT's, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey Sugar Plum!!
> Is that what it is?  LOL!!  Well, this is the 2nd night my kids have been away     Maybe I'm having some kind of DT's, LOL!!




You aren't working on a second hangover are you?

:alco:

I got my Decaf going right now, I flavored it a bit with Kalua.

:cof:


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You aren't working on a second hangover are you?
> 
> :alco:
> 
> I got my Decaf going right now, I flavored it a bit with Kalua.
> 
> :cof:


 wasn't Pythagorus the snake dude?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You aren't working on a second hangover are you?


Are you kidding me?  LOL!!  Hell no!  I'm never drinking again  

You know, if I ate yesterday, and took a Goody with a glass of water before going to be, I would have been fine today.  I'm so mad at myself!!



> I got my Decaf going right now, I flavored it a bit with Kalua.


Mmmm, sounds good!


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> wasn't Pythagorus the snake dude?




No that was Hypocrates, he is the one that the Hypocratic Oath was situated on and was one of the first Physicians.

Pythagorus cemented much of Euclidian Geometry into our textbooks.  You will probably remember the Pythagorean Theorem: A^2 + B^2 = C^2 that you had to use so often as you learned Trigonometry.

He was also a Priest of many different religions that he learned as he traveled.

Euclid was the guy that screamed "Eureka!" at having found a Geometric form.  Interesting guys ya know.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?  LOL!!  Hell no!  I'm never drinking again
> 
> You know, if I ate yesterday, and took a Goody with a glass of water before going to be, I would have been fine today.  I'm so mad at myself!!
> 
> 
> Mmmm, sounds good!




I'd give you some but my arms aren't that long!


----------



## UsaPride

Who says this thread isn't educational?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'd give you some but my arms aren't that long!


LOL!!!  Well, thanks for the thought!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Who says this thread isn't educational?




I thought I had put you all to sleep with my lecture...


----------



## UsaPride

Nah, I learned something new   

Actually, I can't tell you what I read, but I did read it.  I remember something about Trigonometry, and a snake, but that's it, LOL!!  No offense though, I'm just tired.  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nah, I learned something new
> 
> Actually, I can't tell you what I read, but I did read it.  I remember something about Trigonometry, and a snake, but that's it, LOL!!  No offense though, I'm just tired.  :tng:




See Little One, my monotonic speech has killed the mood!  I'll never forgive myself.  

I think I have something in my eye....


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I think I have something in my eye....


LOL!!!  All's good, Sugar Plum  

Quick, say something funny...


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  All's good, Sugar Plum
> 
> Quick, say something funny...


(squiggles )



Something funny....

Okay I did it, what now?


----------



## manu1959

evening allyalls


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (squiggles )






> Okay I did it, what now?


Now the mood is good again    

LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> evening allyalls




No need for the s on ally'all.  At least not in my neck of the boondocks.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> evening allyalls


Well, evenin' Sunshine


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, evenin' Sunshine



evening girly girl


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No need for the s on ally'all.  At least not in my neck of the boondocks.



evening no1tovote4


----------



## no1tovote4

What up peeps?


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What up peeps?



family is all sick in bed...up drinking...   .... you


----------



## UsaPride

> USAPride's Boy Toy


----------



## UsaPride

Sorry, missed ya thread, that kinda shocked me, LOL!!!


			
				manu1959 said:
			
		

> family is all sick in bed


I hope your family feels beter soon!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sorry, missed ya thread, that kinda shocked me, LOL!!!
> 
> I hope your family feels beter soon!!



thanks....illness is a tempory thing

what shocked ya?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> thanks....illness is a tempory thing


I know, still sucks!  I hate when my kids are sick, mercy!!



> what shocked ya?





> USAPride's Boy Toy


LOL!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I know, still sucks!  I hate when my kids are sick, mercy!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!



can't do avatar's so words will have to do


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> can't do avatar's so words will have to do


LOL!!!  Damn, never had a boytoy before.  Whatta ya do with those things?   :cof:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Damn, never had a boytoy before.  Whatta ya do with those things?   :cof:



whatever you want


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> family is all sick in bed...up drinking...   .... you




Arguing religion in another thread....

Up drinking too, but need to get in bed soonly I have to be up by 5:00 in the AM.  O Dark 30 for those that were in the military.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Arguing religion in another thread....
> 
> Up drinking too, but need to get in bed soonly I have to be up by 5:00 in the AM.  O Dark 30 for those that were in the military.



noticed...was looking to dogpile with ya....you are one smart, well read informed, dude


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> noticed...was looking to dogpile with ya....you are one smart, well read informed, dude




Well thank ya muchly!


----------



## UsaPride

My computer just crashed 3 times in like 5 minutes.   :bangheads


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My computer just crashed 3 times in like 5 minutes.   :bangheads



_*remembers kids are out of town*_  surfin porn huh?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> _*remembers kids are out of town*_  surfin porn huh?


LOL!!!  No!  Well, unless you consider this site porn.  Which, come on, this threads came pretty damn close, LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  No!  Well, unless you consider this site porn.  Which, come on, this threads came pretty damn close, LOL!!



this thread has it's moments.....thank god


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> this thread has it's moments.....thank god




Yah, without the pervs it might get boring....


----------



## manu1959

no12vote4...religon argument is on

brb more wine


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yah, without the pervs it might get boring....



one man's perversion is another man's fetish i always say


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> no12vote4...religon argument is on
> 
> brb more wine




Damn that was fun!  

Got to get more of that kind of argument!

The pile was working well too.

 :cof: 

Well time for me to hit the hay, then I will go to bed.


----------



## UsaPride

My computer keeps freezing up and crashing.  I'm going to lose it soon


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Damn that was fun!
> 
> Got to get more of that kind of argument!
> 
> The pile was working well too.
> 
> :cof:
> 
> Well time for me to hit the hay, then I will go to bed.



l8tr


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My computer keeps freezing up and crashing.  I'm going to lose it soon



hey hottie you still here


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey hottie you still here


yes, but I'm very sad


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> yes, but I'm very sad



miss your kids


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> miss your kids


Yes, but that's not why I'm sad, LOL!!

My computer is getting ready to die


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yes, but that's not why I'm sad, LOL!!
> 
> My computer is getting ready to die



probably too much spy ware  go down load some cleansers and get things staraightened out


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> probably too much spy ware  go down load some cleansers and get things staraightened out


   

Computer illiterate, remember?  LOL!  

This computer is old as dirt.  Plain and simple.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Computer illiterate, remember?  LOL!
> 
> This computer is old as dirt.  Plain and simple.



well  i would bet that if you get someone to download a spy ware cleaner for you and clean up / debug your harddrive your computer will be just fine


----------



## UsaPride

I cleaned out files, ran adaware (found no bugs, first time ever) and defragged it.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I cleaned out files, ran adaware (found no bugs, first time ever) and defragged it.



computer illiterate my ass


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> computer illiterate my ass


LOL!!  I really am!  I only know a few things, what people teach me.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  I really am!  I only know a few things, what people teach me.



women have the brains to act just like the weaker sex


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  You're crazy.

I really don't know much about the computer.  I pick up most things pretty quickly so when I've seen the husband clean out the computer and defrag it, I learned how to do it. 

He doesn't care if it crashes, so I'm pretty much screwed


----------



## UsaPride

Good gracious, it's a quarter till 2.  Better get to bed if I'm going to be back in the morning, LOL!!  

Well, if my computer isn't laying in the driveway!!!!  

Goodnight, Sunshine!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious, it's a quarter till 2.  Better get to bed if I'm going to be back in the morning, LOL!!
> 
> Well, if my computer isn't laying in the driveway!!!!
> 
> Goodnight, Sunshine!!



got distracted...sorry...nite


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Ok, dig this, or should I say creusez ceci.

I've had this 94 Buick Skylark for awhile now. My plan was to keep it about another year, then trade it in and get something like a Blazer or Bronco, or preferably a Jeep Cherokee.

Well, right around the first of November I was on my way to Wichita Falls to see a movie. I was just a few miles outside of town when a deer changed my plans. Tore the hell out of the passengers side of the car, almost ripped off the fender and took out my headlight and blinker. Oddly, the car still ran great. Anyway, my plans to move onto a Jeep Cherokee moved up a bit. I happened to quickly come across a 1985 Jeep Cherokee at a reasonable price and bought it. A couple of weeks later, out of the blue the motor started getting hot and I broke down. Need a new motor.

So, I was back in the Skylark, one fender, one headlight, one blinker, but it was still all legal and most importantly it was running. I've spent the better part of the last month tracking down motors for the Jeep, which has turned out to be a far more difficult task than I expected. Today (actually Monday, but that's still today for me) I finally got a good lead on one and saw a light at the end of my tunnel. Not so fast.

Coming home from work tonight I my car started making a little knocking sound. Nothing much at first, but the closer I got to the house the louder it got. I was just hoping to make it home but unfortunately getting home included going up a couple of steep hills. Going up the first hill the knocking got really bad. Going up the second....toast. There are small pieces of my car laying on the pavement between the point the car died and the spot on the side of the highway where my car came to a rolling stop. Apparently threw a rod.

So...I currently am the proud owner of two non running vehicles. Tomorrow, I'm going down to see an old friend at a local car lot and see what he can put me in for cheap.

I have no moral to this story. I'm just venting.


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning!


----------



## CSM

Good morning all


----------



## Mr. P

Snowed in yet CSM?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Snowed in yet CSM?


 Naw, but I am enjoying myself crossing swords with Bullypulpit in another thread.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Naw, but I am enjoying myself crossing swords with Bullypulpit in another thread.


That's not a sword...Just more Bully BS in disguise.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's not a sword...Just more Bully BS in disguise.



 He makes me laugh; more because of his persistence than anything else. I am thinking that he doesn't believe most of the stuff he posts, he just likes to get a rise out of folks. Comes in first thing in the morning, drops his little hand grenade, and then checks back later to see if it started anything. I am afraid if no one ansewrs his posts, he wont come back...and I need the smile every morning.


----------



## Mr. P

I think you're right.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM...What the heck is "chainmail armor"?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> CSM...What the heck is "chainmail armor"?



 Chain mail is armor made from chain links...like the Knights of old used to wear (as opposed to plate armor). A lot of the techniques used to make armor are now used in jewelry making. I do it for fun; made a few hauberks and coifs for my sons. I have been passing my "spare time" in making armor for several years now.


----------



## CSM

Chain mail armor link:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/trevor.barker/farisles/guilds/armour/mail.htm

It's silly anachronistic endeavor, to be sure. Some people even sell their stuff, though I have no desire to make it into a business; that would take all the fun out of it.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Chain mail is armor made from chain links...like the Knights of old used to wear (as opposed to plate armor). A lot of the techniques used to make armor are now used in jewelry making. I do it for fun; made a few hauberks and coifs for my sons. I have been passing my "spare time" in making armor for several years now.



Interesting...Ever sell any? I bet ya could.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Interesting...Ever sell any? I bet ya could.


 I probably could, but then I'd have to set up a business and all that...I'd rather just putter around with it and make what ever I feel like at the time.


----------



## Mr. P

It looks tedious.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It looks tedious.


 That's why I call it knitting for men. It is tedious; I usually put together a bunch of links while I am watching tv. 

I also practice medievil martial arts...sword fighting in other words...mostly with my sons and a few friends. Keeps me in shape and is GREAT cardio...especially with a 30 pound hauberk on.


----------



## Mr. P

I saw a program on PBS once where these folks were living and training as knights.
Wearing all the armour etc. Young folks, it wore em out after a few hours.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> That's why I call it knitting for men. It is tedious; I usually put together a bunch of links while I am watching tv.
> 
> I also practice medievil martial arts...sword fighting in other words...mostly with my sons and a few friends. Keeps me in shape and is GREAT cardio...especially with a 30 pound hauberk on.


 Do you ever go to renaisssance festivals?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Do you ever go to renaisssance festivals?


 Never been to one. Wouldn't know how to act at one either. This was all just tuff I picked up because of an intense interest in military history.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Never been to one. Wouldn't know how to act at one either. This was all just tuff I picked up because of an intense interest in military history.



Just thought you could sell your wares to the die hards-----no business--just cash on the barrelhead--I used to sell them furs I tanned--not legal but they gladly paid for em.


----------



## Shattered

Good morning, Boys & Girls.

Goodbye, Boys & Girls.

Work calls.  

:kiss2:


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Just thought you could sell your wares to the die hards-----no business--just cash on the barrelhead--I used to sell them furs I tanned--not legal but they gladly paid for em.



 It's a thought I guess. I have this fear that once I start selling the stuff it wont be fun for me anymore. I used to paint in oils and was fairly good at it. Started selling my paintings and shortly thereafter lost all interest in painting. Never took it up again either.


----------



## dilloduck

True---you may meet up with a military history buff to chew the fat with tho-you and my brother-in-law would have fun--he taught history at the Air Force Academy and the war college in 'Bama


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> True---you may meet up with a military history buff to chew the fat with tho-you and my brother-in-law would have fun--he taught history at the Air Force Academy and the war college in 'Bama



Smart fella, your brother in law.


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Yank.
Mornin Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Yank.
> Mornin Dillo.


  hey Mr. P--good joke !


----------



## Mr. P

Funny as hell ain't it? :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

morning.


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin No1.


----------



## no1tovote4

I spent last night in another thread debating whether Atheism is a religion with MissileMan.  Man was it fun.


----------



## CSM

Mornin No1


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I spent last night in another thread debating whether Atheism is a religion with MissileMan.  Man was it fun.


And the conclusion, was?


----------



## UsaPride

*Good Morning All!!*
What a beautiful day!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> *Good Morning All!!*
> What a beautiful day!



guess the hangovers gone huh?


----------



## UsaPride

Yes   :halo:    And my computer is working, for now


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And the conclusion, was?




Atheism is a religion as defined in the dictionary.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Mornin No1




Morning.  How's the debate with Bully going?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits.


 
Morning Sweet P!!

Where'd CSM go, I need him to do some knitting for me


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> *Good Morning All!!*
> What a beautiful day!




Well it did just get a little brighter!

Morning Little One.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Morning.  How's the debate with Bully going?


 You dont  debate Bully, you merely acknowledge his post...that is all the encouragement he needs.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well it did just get a little brighter!
> 
> Morning Little One.


  Morning Sugar Plum!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning Sweet P!!
> 
> Where'd CSM go, I need him to do some knitting for me


 You wouldn't like my kind of knitting...most women dont wear steel underware. I understand there is a big fetish market for chain mail, however. I guess I could whip somethng up for ya if I can take measurements personally!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Atheism is a religion as defined in the dictionary.


Well, that just goes to show ya, ya can't believe everything ya read.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> You wouldn't like my kind of knitting...most women dont wear steel underware. I understand there is a big fetish market for chain mail, however. I guess I could whip somethng up for ya if I can take measurements personally!


Take measurements personally, huh?!  LOL!!  MEN!  

I'm having a MidEvil birthday party for my twins and I"m making all the kids costumes, LOL!!  Your steel underware would be a big hit


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> You dont  debate Bully, you merely acknowledge his post...that is all the encouragement he needs.




But he is fun to laugh at.  I wonder if he knows how much entertainment we actually get from his posts?


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Take measurements personally, huh?!  LOL!!  MEN!
> 
> I'm having a MidEvil birthday party for my twins and I"m making all the kids costumes, LOL!!  Your steel underware would be a big hit



Medievil Birthday party! Great idea, the kids will be whacking each other with sticks and poking their eyes out and stuff! Sounds like great fun!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Medievil Birthday party! Great idea, the kids will be whacking each other with sticks and poking their eyes out and stuff! Sounds like great fun!


LMAO!!  Yeah, it'll be a blast.  I've got some adults to volunteer to dress up like different things and help me out.  Got LOTS of stuff to make but I have 5 months to do it!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Yeah, it'll be a blast.  I've got some adults to volunteer to dress up like different things and help me out.  Got LOTS of stuff to make but I have 5 months to do it!


 My oldest sone is getting married next summer. His bride to be wants a Rennaissance wedding (whatever that is) but she doesn't want me to wear my armor or bring my two handed sword. I guess I'll attend as the rennaissance man at bath time.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> You wouldn't like my kind of knitting...most women dont wear steel underware. I understand there is a big fetish market for chain mail, however. I guess I could whip somethng up for ya if I can take measurements personally!


I bet she'd like a thong pantie.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I bet she'd like a thong pantie.


 I dunno...steel thong sounds awful unconfortable. I know they sell em though. I know wearing a full mail shirt gets awful tiring and if not made properly can be awful uncomfortale. I suspect a steel thong would have to be stainless, to say the least. LOL


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> My oldest son is getting married next summer. His bride to be wants a Rennaissance wedding


Oh that would be so cool!!  But, I'd want you dressed up in your armor!  That would just be awesome!!  
Rennaissance man at bath time  :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I dunno...steel thong sounds awful unconfortable. I know they sell em though. I know wearing a full mail shirt gets awful tiring and if not made properly can be awful uncomfortale. I suspect a steel thong would have to be stainless, to say the least. LOL


I've been told, all thongs are uncomfortable.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I bet she'd like a thong pantie.


    That sounds.....cold, LOL!!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh that would be so cool!!  But, I'd want you dressed up in your armor!  That would just be awesome!!
> Rennaissance man at bath time  :rotflmao:


 All my sons have a set of armor as well, and she doesn't want them to wear armor either. She's a crazy woman I tell ya. I have already warned her that there is no way in hell I am wearing tights either!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh that would be so cool!!  But, I'd want you dressed up in your armor!  That would just be awesome!!
> Rennaissance man at bath time  :rotflmao:




Big puffy shirt with vertical stripes, bathe every six months or so....

I think I wouldn't want to dress as the Rennaissance man at bath time.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I've been told, all thongs are uncomfortable.


 Never wore one myself nor know anyone well enough to know if they wear a thong or not; never mind find out how comfortable they are.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> All my sons have a set of armor as well, and she doesn't want them to wear armor either. She's a crazy woman I tell ya. I have already warned her that there is no way in hell I am wearing tights either!


 O cmon----and make a a big old codpiece to stick in there !! :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> All my sons have a set of armor as well, and she doesn't want them to wear armor either. She's a crazy woman I tell ya. I have already warned her that there is no way in hell I am wearing tights either!




The Groomsmen should all wear full armour.  Will she be carried in over the Grooms shoulder?

If I were you I would dress that way anyway, Mercenaries never cared what other people thought.  LOL.


----------



## Mr. P

Okay Usa...a point/power question..on your little green bar..why dark green and light green squares?


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Big puffy shirt with vertical stripes, bathe every six months or so....
> 
> I think I wouldn't want to dress as the Rennaissance man at bath time.


 Well the six month thing is do-able, dont know about the puffy shirt thingy, though. Did they bathe with their shirts on?


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> All my sons have a set of armor as well, and she doesn't want them to wear armor either. She's a crazy woman I tell ya. I have already warned her that there is no way in hell I am wearing tights either!


Well, if you have the armor, I just don't get why you wouldn't want to utilize that.  Yep, she's a crazy woman!!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> O cmon----and make a a big old codpiece to stick in there !! :rotflmao:


 Now that's funny! Now you have my evil mind going, too. I dunno though, not sure I want my daughter in law hating me right away. You have to work up to that kind of resentment.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Well the six month thing is do-able, dont know about the puffy shirt thingy, though. Did they bathe with their shirts on?




Could be, doing laundry and bathing at the same time!

Dunno....  I just figured you would want something to cover yourself without having to wear tights.


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, if you have the armor, I just don't get why you wouldn't want to utilize that.  Yep, she's a crazy woman!!


 Maybe she's jsut jealous she doesn't have any armor. Maybe I should make her a steel thong and bra for their wedding nite!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Could be, doing laundry and bathing at the same time!
> 
> Dunno....  I just figured you would want something to cover yourself without having to wear tights.


 Hey, if I go as the Bathing Rennaissance man, I am going in all my unadorned glory! That'll teach em.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Maybe she's jsut jealous she doesn't have any armor. Maybe I should make her a steel thong and bra for their wedding nite!




Make a Chastity belt then give her the wrong key.  Oh wait, it is your son you wouldn't want to do that to him!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay Usa...a point/power question..on your little green bar..why dark green and light green squares?


I don't know sweets.  Everyones is like that, the first 5 are dark and the rest light.  Got me   :huh:


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Hey, if I go as the Bathing Rennaissance man, I am going in all my unadorned glory! That'll teach em.



Small wooden tub.  Watch out for splinters!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Maybe she's jsut jealous she doesn't have any armor. Maybe I should make her a steel thong and bra for their wedding nite!


LMAO!!!  That would be too funny!!!!  I want one!!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Stck with the cod piece idea----the ladies love it and your always protected!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Now that's funny! Now you have my evil mind going, too. I dunno though, not sure I want my daughter in law hating me right away. You have to work up to that kind of resentment.


You mean to say you haven't fitted her with a chastity belt yet?


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  That would be too funny!!!!  I want one!!!!


 So we have found your perversion at last eh? I should warn you that chain fetish wear is VERY expensive if bought commercially. Might be fun to make though!


----------



## dmp

I'd think I deserve some sorta award for this thread - in my years of Forums...and 50k? posts, i've never started such a popular thread. 

yay ME!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You mean to say you haven't fitted her with a chastity belt yet?


 Her chastity is not MY problem...she's a good gal but I would think her chastitiy is my sons problem ...


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> So we have found your perversion at last eh? I should warn you that chain fetish wear is VERY expensive if bought commercially. Might be fun to make though!


LOL!!  I've never worn chain, sounds interesting!  

Cold, hard steel, um, okay


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd think I deserve some sorta award for this thread - in my years of Forums...and 50k? posts, i've never started such a popular thread.
> 
> yay ME!


 There ya go exaggerating again,,,it's 5k posts. I bet you tell everyone you got 9 inches too!


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd think I deserve some sorta award for this thread - in my years of Forums...and 50k? posts, i've never started such a popular thread.
> 
> yay ME!


 you get a commission or anything?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd think I deserve some sorta award for this thread - in my years of Forums...and 50k? posts, i've never started such a popular thread.
> 
> yay ME!


But I made it popular    

Just teasing.  Thanks for the thread Darin, you did good


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  I've never worn chain, sounds interesting!
> 
> Cold, hard steel, um, okay


 LOL...this could degenerate rapidly here!

Actually, the smaller the rings used, the more "silky" the material feels. I made a shirt of 1/8 diameter rings and it just feels awesome. Most people just love the feel of it. I even had to make a few small patches for some friends just so they could play with it (sorta like prayer beads)


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> There ya go exaggerating again,,,it's 5k posts. I bet you tell everyone you got 9 inches too!




I have 25K alone on one forum...5K on another, a few thousand on a few others...I'd say 50K is pretty accurate.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Her chastity is not MY problem...she's a good gal but I would think her chastitiy is my sons problem ...


Well, give him one for her, as a wedding gift. :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> LOL...this could degenerate rapidly here!
> 
> Actually, the smaller the rings used, the more "silky" the material feels. I made a shirt of 1/8 diameter rings and it just feels awesome. Most people just love the feel of it. I even had to make a few small patches for some friends just so they could play with it (sorta like prayer beads)




Wouldn't you have to shave to make it more comfortable?  I cannot imagine getting the short hair stuck in chain mail!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But I made it popular
> 
> Just teasing.  Thanks for the thread Darin, you did good




It's not like you posted nekkid pics or something... 

Or did you??   :wank:


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you have to shave to make it more comfortable?  I cannot imagine getting the short hair stuck in chain mail!


 OUCH...LOL 

If it's made right, nothing gets stuck in the mail....on the other hand, I would not like to be the Chief Chain Mail Underwear tester!


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I have 25K alone on one forum...5K on another, a few thousand on a few others...I'd say 50K is pretty accurate.


 My apologies, I thought you meant in this thread alone....


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> My apologies, I thought you meant in this thread alone....




No worries.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> OUCH...LOL
> 
> If it's made right, nothing gets stuck in the mail....on the other hand, I would not like to be the Chief Chain Mail Underwear tester!


I was sorta thinking "OUCH" too, LOL!!!

Still would be awfully cool


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> It's not like you posted nekkid pics or something...
> 
> Or did you??   :wank:


Oh, You missed them?  That's too bad, I got lots of rep for them


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I was sorta thinking "OUCH" too, LOL!!!
> 
> Still would be awfully cool


 My comment about measuring personally still applies....it is VERY do-able you know! (making the bra and thong that is!)


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> My comment about measuring personally still applies....it is VERY do-able you know! (making the bra and thong that is!)


Well, I don't know how you'd measure from there, but I want a set


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, You missed them?  That's too bad, I got lots of rep for them




Wha?  I don't remember taking those pictures!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, You missed them?  That's too bad, I got lots of rep for them




....you tease.....


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Wha?  I don't remember taking those pictures!


 Maybe you didn't take the pictures...mebbe Amelia E. took em!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ....you tease.....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*BOO*


----------



## UsaPride

Good Mornin' Sweet Stuff!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey


----------



## UsaPride

You don't sound very peppy.  Sorry, you don't read very peppy, LOL!!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey




Hey Joker, I got your message.  We'll have to get together when you get out here.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## manu1959

morning from san francisco


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning from san francisco




How's it on the Left Coast?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning from san francisco


Hello, my little BoyToy!!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning from san francisco


Poor guy..The left coast AND San Fran-Sissy!

Mornin Man!!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

>




Yah, me too...


----------



## dmp

:fu2: 
  
  
 :bj2:


----------



## dmp

:   
  
 :dev1:  :huh: 
 :firing:


----------



## dmp




----------



## UsaPride

So, D, now you're a smilie whore  

Getting ready to go get something for this digital camera, if they have anything!! 
SOOOOO happy!!


----------



## dmp




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey Joker, I got your message.  We'll have to get together when you get out here.


If I can get a hold of you.


----------



## dmp




----------



## dmp




----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

>


You have some angry little friends, dont cha?!  LOL!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You have some angry little friends, dont cha?!  LOL!




hint...she's not 'angry'


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> If I can get a hold of you.




Yeah, I'll give you a call later.  You probably actually keep your phone on you...

I will also PM you with my landline.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> hint...she's not 'angry'


LMAO!!!  Nut!  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll give you a call later.  You probably actually keep your phone on you...
> 
> I will also PM you with my landline.


got it...
I wont be there till thursday night.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> got it...
> I wont be there till thursday night.




We'll have to hang out either then or in the next week, I will be up in Fraser, CO from the 24th until the 26th.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We'll have to hang out either then or in the next week, I will be up in Fraser, CO from the 24th until the 26th.


Hmmm... I'll be in Denver from the 23rd-27th, then I'm off to Oklahoma 
to see the family till the 3rd. We'll see what's up.


----------



## dmp

oh - in case anyone wants to call ME, 253.967.0995


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> oh - in case anyone wants to call ME, 253.967.0995


Is that your work number???
Can I get a DSN???
J/k


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> oh - in case anyone wants to call ME, 253.967.0995


Home number???
Can I call you after midnight???
 :dev1:


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Is that your work number???
> Can I get a DSN???
> J/k




357.xxxx


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> oh - in case anyone wants to call ME, 253.967.0995


I gotcha on speed dial


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I gotcha on speed dial




sure ya do. 

 :bj2:


----------



## UsaPride

Nah, I was teasing!  :tng:


Okay, heading out, hopefully when I get back yall will actually get to "see" me


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nah, I was teasing!  :tng:
> 
> 
> Okay, heading out, hopefully when I get back yall will actually get to "see" me


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride

I'm back!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm back!



try some chocolate and potato chips


----------



## UsaPride

Yeah, really, LOL!!

First of all, they didn't have what I wanted, I have to go straight to the manufactor.  Then the only thing they had I could even use cost me $47.  Now, I'm looking at this thing thinking I can't even use it, or my computer will probably crash while trying to add a new program.  
It's just never easy, LOL!   :bangheads


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, really, LOL!!
> 
> First of all, they didn't have what I wanted, I have to go straight to the manufactor.  Then the only thing they had I could even use cost me $47.  Now, I'm looking at this thing thinking I can't even use it, or my computer will probably crash while trying to add a new program.
> It's just never easy, LOL!   :bangheads



$75 I told ya..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> $75 I told ya..


My hand to God, I knew you were going to say that!  And I knew I'd agree!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My hand to God, I knew you were going to say that!  And I knew I'd agree!!!


Sorry....


----------



## UsaPride

Don't be.  You tried to warn me.  I was just hoping there was an easier, cheaper, faster way.  Shoulda known better!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Don't be.  You tried to warn me.  I was just hoping there was an easier, cheaper, faster way.  Shoulda known better!!


You should have all you need with the camera...cable an software anyway...NO?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You should have all you need with the camera...cable an software anyway...NO?


Got my camera and memory card.
Got this new card reader.
I'm reading the instructions and as I've said a million times, LOL, I'm computer illiterate.  Now, this thing says for Windows98SE.  I have Windows98, is that the same thing or not?  Can I still use it?


----------



## Mr. P

SE..is "Second edition" I think 98 sucks
myself..But anyway I looked at your camera operating manual and you should be able to do all ya need to without any other equipment...as long as you have the software and wire. I just don't know if the camera came with it or not.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I think98 sucks too, LOL!!
Yeah, stuff came with the camera, but I don't have it.  It's been so long since I even seen the thing.
I installed that thing.  I'm trying to see if it'll work now.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I think98 sucks too, LOL!!
> Yeah, stuff came with the camera, but I don't have it.  It's been so long since I even seen the thing.
> I installed that thing.  I'm trying to see if it'll work now.
> 
> Wish me luck!!



Hell yeah! Good Luck!! The boys want to see some skin!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hell yeah! Good Luck!! The boys want to see some skin!!!!


LOL!!  You're crazy!  

Well, I'm stumped.  I did all what it told me to, I just don't know what else to try.  Plus, my computer froze when I plugged the reader in.  

Such is life!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  You're crazy!
> 
> Well, I'm stumped.  I did all what it told me to, I just don't know what else to try.  Plus, my computer froze when I plugged the reader in.
> 
> Such is life!



 I was lookin for a little afternoon delight!


----------



## UsaPride

Speaking of which, where's your girlfriend at?


----------



## dmp

Hey Pride - thanks for emailing those pics to me!  I'll post them for you in a second.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, where's your girlfriend at?


She must be takin a break is my guess...
She was lookin around this morning but never posted.


----------



## UsaPride

Must be making us some cookies


----------



## dmp

Here ya go!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Must be making us some cookies


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Here ya go!


Is this your inner woman??


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Is this your inner woman??


I bet so...his feminine side ya know.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Is this your inner woman??




uh - that's your photo you emailed to me to post up.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> uh - that's your photo you emailed to me to post up.


You weren't supposed to show anyone  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

I have 1505 posts in THIS thread.  So sad!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Is this your inner woman??



nah -d- just returned from sweden...made his outty and inny


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I have 1505 posts in THIS thread.  So sad!


  At least ya have somethin to say...even if it is a lot.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> At least ya have somethin to say...even if it is a lot.


LOL!!  I'm a talker, aren't I?!  

Sad thing is, Jokers in 2nd place and he hasn't even hit 800.  I'm almost doubled him, LOL!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I have 1505 posts in THIS thread.  So sad!




you need more hobbies.



 :sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> you need more hobbies.


I've tried.  I'm addicted to this one


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah -d- just returned from sweden...made his outty and inny



What's new Bud?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I've tried.  I'm addicted to this one




You know the song 'Rock the Cradle of Love', by Billy Idol?  The video to that song gets me all fuzzy-feeling.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You know the song 'Rock the Cradle of Love', by Billy Idol?  The video to that song gets me all fuzzy-feeling.


I've heard the song, never seen the video.  
Why does it give you fuzzy feelings?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I've heard the song, never seen the video.
> Why does it give you fuzzy feelings?




Cuz there's a hot chick dancin around...breaking stuff....


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Cuz there's a hot chick dancin around...breaking stuff....


LMAO!!  Okay, that's a good reason, I guess.  It's a reason anyway, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Cuz there's a hot chick dancin around...breaking stuff....


I hate it when women break stuff!


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I hate it when women break stuff!




Not if it means they are about to put-out...then it's pretty cool.   Unless it's my car or computer stuff, then I'd be upset.  But crap like 'China' or 'pictures' or 'vases' - blah...just means she REALLY wants it.


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Not if it means they are about to put-out...then it's pretty cool.   Unless it's my car or computer stuff, then I'd be upset.  But crap like 'China' or 'pictures' or 'vases' - blah...just means she REALLY wants it.




you're single huh?


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you're single huh?


Or soon to be.


----------



## dmp

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you're single huh?




No...why do you ask?


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No...why do you ask?



seemed odd that you didn't know that when women break stuff the last thing they want is you climbing aboard


----------



## dmp

manu1959 said:
			
		

> seemed odd that you didn't know that when women break stuff the last thing they want is you climbing aboard




Maybe it's the women you are around... 



When a woman is chasing me thru the house, knocking over things trying to catch me, or get my attention...that means she wants it, right? :


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> When a woman is chasing me thru the house, knocking over things trying to catch me, or get my attention...that means she wants it, right? :


Or she wants to whip your ass, LOL!!  :tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Or she wants to whip your ass, LOL!!  :tng:





nice!! 

 :whip3:


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the women you are around...
> 
> 
> 
> When a woman is chasing me thru the house, knocking over things trying to catch me, or get my attention...that means she wants it, right? :



No D...it most likley means she's gonna beat your ass...then call the cops and have ya hauled off! You must hang with odd women.


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the women you are around...
> 
> 
> 
> When a woman is chasing me thru the house, knocking over things trying to catch me, or get my attention...that means she wants it, right? :



deppends....what does she have in her hand?......


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the women you are around...
> 
> 
> 
> When a woman is chasing me thru the house, knocking over things trying to catch me, or get my attention...that means she wants it, right? :



as the cops say ....if he runs he is guitly


----------



## UsaPride

Off to work.  Talk to yall tonight


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Off to work.  Talk to yall tonight


Later Grits!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Off to work.  Talk to yall tonight




remember tips for


----------



## no1tovote4

Anybody here?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Anybody here?


I be


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I be




It was getting too quiet in here.


----------



## Mr. P

Pretty quiet all day really...not the norm, for sure.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Pretty quiet all day really...not the norm, for sure.




hmmmmm  grits left maybe? :cof:


----------



## manu1959

no women to flirt with.....................


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> no women to flirt with.....................




Yeah, there is no wimmins to flirt around with.  That's what the problem is!

 :bangheads


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage: 
It's an official sausage party in here!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Ahhhhh..lets kick dirt around an tell stupid stories.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh..lets kick dirt around an tell stupid stories.




This one time, at band camp....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

This one time, at* BOOT* camp....

Sounds so much better...


----------



## Mr. P

the flute player was a girl...right?


----------



## manu1959

the skin flute?
 :sausage:


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This one time, at* BOOT* camp....
> 
> Sounds so much better...


Nahhhhh...skin flute ..much better!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhhhh...skin flute ..much better!


That depends...
Are you the one playing it???
I hope not.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This one time, at* BOOT* camp....
> 
> Sounds so much better...




Okay then, you tell the first stupid story...


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I spent last night in another thread debating whether Atheism is a religion with MissileMan.  Man was it fun.



I just had to get this in..  Atheism is not a religion, IMO. It's a disbelief in God, Satan, Heaven, Hell, etc.  *I* personally believe that you have only yourself to atone for your "sins" to, and when you die, you're stuck in a box, and become worm food...

(That outta get a few people riled)


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That depends...
> Are you the one playing it???
> I hope not.


Follow along Joker..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I just had to get this in..  Atheism is not a religion, IMO. It's a disbelief in God, Satan, Heaven, Hell, etc.  *I* personally believe that you have only yourself to atone for your "sins" to, and when you die, you're stuck in a box, and become worm food...
> 
> (That outta get a few people riled)



Witch!!! EVIL WITCH!!! we were just starting a party, too!

How ya doing?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Witch!!! EVIL WITCH!!! we were just starting a party, too!
> 
> How ya doing?



Huh.  That's the funny part.. I know more Christians that are more evil than I am.    Maybe it's because I have my own conscience to wrestle with, and they need only utter the words "Please forgive me." or some other such nonsense 

I's coooooooooold.  How're you?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I just had to get this in..  Atheism is not a religion, IMO. It's a disbelief in God, Satan, Heaven, Hell, etc.  *I* personally believe that you have only yourself to atone for your "sins" to, and when you die, you're stuck in a box, and become worm food...
> 
> (That outta get a few people riled)




Atheism in and of itself is not a religion, but for some it is.  Those who meet under one roof to promote the ideas and progress the political agenda of Atheism are participants in a religion, regardless of the difference in belief of Higher Power.

I don't think every Atheist is religious, but there are some that are definitely religious about their belief in noGod.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh.  That's the funny part.. I know more Christians that are more evil than I am.    Maybe it's because I have my own conscience to wrestle with, and they need only utter the words "Please forgive me." or some other such nonsense
> 
> I's coooooooooold.  How're you?



Damn cold here too..temp was 15 this a.m. Now it's 50. Won't last though.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Damn cold here too..temp was 15 this a.m. Now it's 50. Won't last though.



50??? Cripes.  I'm lucky if it's 25 here...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> 50??? Cripes.  I'm lucky if it's 25 here...


So the Butt's cold, huh?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So the Butt's cold, huh?



It done skipped town on me...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> It done skipped town on me...


Well Damn! A good PI can take care of that, ya know.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well Damn! A good PI can take care of that, ya know.



Gee.  Are you volunteering to go lookin for my ass???


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> It done skipped town on me...




Snot-freezing weather?  The kind where it feels like your nose hairs rise every time you breathe?

It is very tired out here in CO.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Snot-freezing weather?  The kind where it feels like your nose hairs rise every time you breathe?
> 
> It is very tired out here in CO.



No, that was Sat, or Sun..  It's still cold, but you don't need a damned oxygen mask to go outside today.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Follow along Joker..



joker seems uncomfortable with  :sausage: jokes


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> No, that was Sat, or Sun..  It's still cold, but you don't need a damned oxygen mask to go outside today.



70 and sunny in california


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Gee.  Are you volunteering to go lookin for my ass???


I do have connections.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> joker seems uncomfortable with  :sausage: jokes


Maybe he has a weakness.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I do have connections.



i'm in


----------



## Mr. P

See there, Yank! All the help ya need.

Butt...I mean but..it depends on what ass you're talking about.


----------



## Shattered

Ya know..  I'm kinda worried about that now...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ya know..  I'm kinda worried about that now...


?..pm maybe?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> 70 and sunny in california




With a scattered chance of Earthquake and major destruction due to fire....


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> With a scattered chance of Earthquake and major destruction due to fire....





> All that we are is the result of what we have thought: it is founded on our thoughts, it is made up of our thoughts. - Buddha


No thoughts..no quake then..no problem... :rotflmao:


----------



## dmp

You guys ready for a winner?


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> With a scattered chance of Earthquake and major destruction due to fire....




nah california voted for kerry....we are safe from natural disaters and terrorists


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You guys ready for a winner?


We're ALL winners...nope.


----------



## dmp

closing this thread in...

10....


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> We're ALL winners...nope.



remeber everyone is special so no one is


----------



## dmp

9...


----------



## no1tovote4

Right after he posts you see.


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah california voted for kerry....we are safe from natural disaters and terrorists




Hmmm..... I don't remember the Natural Disasters promise.  Good thing for you guys, Ay?


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hmmm..... I don't remember the Natural Disasters promise.  Good thing for you guys, Ay?




simple logic..... florida went for bush and got hit by four hurricanes

we may be dumb but we aren't stupid


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*I Have No Weaknes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *I Have No Weaknes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



:sausage:​


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:  :sausage:  :sausage:  :sausage: 
 :sausage:  :sausage:  :sausage:  :sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> simple logic..... florida went for bush and got hit by four hurricanes
> 
> we may be dumb but we aren't stupid




Logic would tell you that the Hurricanes stopped after the State voted for Bush.  It was the probability of voting for Kerry that done them in...


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Logic would tell you that the Hurricanes stopped after the State voted for Bush.  It was the probability of voting for Kerry that done them in...



i thought bush ordered the hurricanes?  damn i am all confused now.

dogpile on the secular thread


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

screw you guys...I'm goin home...
Just kidding, but I am going home!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *I Have No Weaknes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



how about spelling typing and essses  :sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i thought bush ordered the hurricanes?  damn i am all confused now.
> 
> dogpile on the secular thread




Who's piling whom?


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> screw you guys...I'm goin home...
> Just kidding, but I am going home!



later joker


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> screw you guys...I'm goin home...
> Just kidding, but I am going home!




Ciao, I'd rep ya out but I got to spread it around more...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> how about spelling typing and essses  :sausage:


That's not a weaknes*S*....I'm bein(g) lazy today.
I'm out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Later Jokester!


----------



## no1tovote4

I gots to go folks!

See ally'all later!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I gots to go folks!
> 
> See ally'all later!


Later No1!!!!


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I gots to go folks!
> 
> See ally'all later!




bye bye


----------



## UsaPride

Home from work and no ones here


----------



## dmp




----------



## UsaPride

Hey Darin!  So good to know I'm not alone


----------



## Shattered

It's Dec. 22nd (almost)..  Why am I wrapping things, still?  Thing's that aren't even mine.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Why am I wrapping things, still?


Dammit, I knew there was something I had to do today!  Why do I keep forgetting to wrap these darn presents??


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dammit, I knew there was something I had to do today!  Why do I keep forgetting to wrap these darn presents??



I dunno..  So far I've wrapped all mine, my brothers, my BOSSES!, and shit for coworkers.  NEXT year I'm taking up a collection of money for wrapping paper, tape, bows, tissue, ribbon, and boxes.

I should take a pic of my livingroom.  *shakes head*


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's Dec. 22nd (almost)..  Why am I wrapping things, still?  Thing's that aren't even mine.



I haven't even started! I'm not done shopping.   

That's me being whipped with a wet noodle. Funny, it doesn't look like I'm suffering enough does it?


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> I haven't even started! I'm not done shopping.
> 
> That's me being whipped with a wet noodle. Funny, it doesn't look like I'm suffering enough does it?



_**adds about 8 more noodles to that whip**_


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**adds about 8 more noodles to that whip**_




 Thanks.


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Thanks.



Just trying to make sure I do my part in assuring that you get the proper beating for falling so far behind.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Just trying to make sure I do my part in assuring that you get the proper beating for falling so far behind.



I don't know how it happened, I must have lost a week somewhere.  :alco:


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> I must have lost a week somewhere.


That's what I feel like.  But more like a month, LOL!!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's what I feel like.  But more like a month, LOL!!





 :cof: It'll be over soon, there is some solice in that.


----------



## Shattered

Gee..  You guys could always send your stuff here to get wrapped.. It's what everyone else does.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> :cof: It'll be over soon, there is some solice in that.


I honestly can't wait.  I don't know what's wrong with me.  I am usually so into the Christmas Spirit, this year, I'm excited because the kids are excited, but I just can't get into the swing of things.
I think it's because my dang transmission went out, so I can't get around like I normally do during Christmas.  Heck, that's it.  Now I know what my problem is, gotta fix it or find a way around it, LOL!
Thanks Said!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Gee..  You guys could always send your stuff here to get wrapped.. It's what everyone else does.


LOL!!!  Poor Shattered!  Do you have like 5 rolls of Scotch tape sitting around you?  LOL!  
You have got to be one of the most generous people I've ever known to do that for all these people!


----------



## Said1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I honestly can't wait.  I don't know what's wrong with me.  I am usually so into the Christmas Spirit, this year, I'm excited because the kids are excited, but I just can't get into the swing of things.
> I think it's because my dang transmission went out, so I can't get around like I normally do during Christmas.  Heck, that's it.  Now I know what my problem is, gotta fix it or find a way around it, LOL!
> Thanks Said!



Sure, leave it to Catwoman, she's always here to save the day......I mean night.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Poor Shattered!  Do you have like 5 rolls of Scotch tape sitting around you?  LOL!
> You have got to be one of the most generous people I've ever known to do that for all these people!



No.

I have 3.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sure, leave it to Catwoman, she's always here to save the day......I mean night.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> I have 3.


:rotflmao:

I was teasing.  Poor thing!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Well ladies, I'm heading for bed, long day tomorrow!

Good night


----------



## manu1959

don't wrap anything, put it all under the tree and in stockings and the next morning say....

damn santa thought you all were real good


----------



## CSM

Good Morning Yawl


----------



## dilloduck

Hey CS---awake yet?


----------



## Mr. P

Good mornin fellas.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good mornin fellas.


 gona nned extra coffee this morning just for the warmth---central tex is getting hit by the coldest air we've seen in 7 years..  I know-we're weenies but cold IS relative ya know.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hey CS---awake yet?


 Only because I have to be...I supposer waking up alive is better than the alternative... coffee....need coffee


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good mornin fellas.


 Mornin P


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> gona nned extra coffee this morning just for the warmth---central tex is getting hit by the coldest air we've seen in 7 years..  I know-we're weenies but cold IS relative ya know.


 I saw on the weather channel that the midwest is going to get snow...maybe even parts of Texas....


----------



## Mr. P

Would someone up in NYC PLEASE go slap the shit out of that lil Communist Katie Couric for me!!!!!!!!

Thanks, I feel better now.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> I saw on the weather channel that the midwest is going to get snow...maybe even parts of Texas....


 
Some talk about flurries here in Austin this week---77 yesterday dropping to the low 20s tonight--already windy and in the 40s.


----------



## Mr. P

30 at my house now...We had flurries on sunday, just a bit north of me.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Some talk about flurries here in Austin this week---77 yesterday dropping to the low 20s tonight--already windy and in the 40s.


 Supposed to get up into the 50's today here. Overcast and possible rain...bleck.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


 good morning, Pride!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> good morning, Pride!


Good Morning, Sweets!!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Grits!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, Grits!




Morning, Sweet P!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Morning, Sweets!!


 I saw your poem...it brought a tear to my eye...until the last line....


----------



## UsaPride

HAHAHahahaha!!  I was craving me some chocolate  

I was half asleep when I wrote it, I need to go read it and possibly delete it, LOL!!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> HAHAHahahaha!!  I was craving me some chocolate
> 
> I was half asleep when I wrote it, I need to go read it and possibly delete it, LOL!!!


 Horrors!!! Don't delete it...it is awesome!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Horrors!!! Don't delete it...it is awesome!


Oh mercy, I just read it!  I'm so embarassed


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh mercy, I just read it!  I'm so embarassed


 I gotta tell ya, that would make a great verse for some kind of card. I truly like it.


----------



## UsaPride

Dang, sweets!  Thank you!!  I'm not so embarassed now, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
Damn Grits! I usually don't read that section, cuz well, just cuz.
But that piece has got to be the best thing I've read there!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang, sweets!  Thank you!!  I'm not so embarassed now, LOL!!!


 With your permission, I would like to pass that on to a few friends...they are chocaholics!


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Some talk about flurries here in Austin this week---77 yesterday dropping to the low 20s tonight--already windy and in the 40s.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> Damn Grits! I usually don't read that section, cuz well, just cuz.
> But that piece has got to be the best thing I've read there!


Thanks sweet P.  I'm glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> With your permission, I would like to pass that on to a few friends...they are chocaholics!


Wow!  Of course, and thank you!


----------



## Shattered

Coffee & cookies..  Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Mr. P

Well, Good Mornin Yank!
You're not going to tell us YOU made those cookies, are you?


----------



## UsaPride

Morning Shattered


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, Good Mornin Yank!
> You're not going to tell us YOU made those cookies, are you?



You kidding??  I wanna learn to *make* those cookies.  There's something like 16 steps to each cookie - NOT including baking them...

Morning, Kids.


----------



## CSM

Good Morning Shattered...our morning coffee clache is nearly complete!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You kidding??  I wanna learn to *make* those cookies.  There's something like 16 steps to each cookie - NOT including baking them...
> 
> Morning, Kids.


I'm all for great presentation..It matters...But hell, that's art! I could never eat one.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm all for great presentation..It matters...But hell, that's art! I could never eat one.



For the time invested, I wouldn't put more than 1 of those on each plate.. The rest would be on MY plates.


----------



## CSM

What kind of frosting in the decoration? I am a frosting freak.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> For the time invested, I wouldn't put more than 1 of those on each plate.. The rest would be on MY plates.


Well, maybe a bite or so from the angels dress then, to see if she has a thong on.:dev1:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, maybe a bite or so from the angels dress then, to see if she has a thong on.:dev1:



She has no thong on, dammit, and she won't on YOUR plate, either.  

The icing is usually just buttercream icing, depending on what kind of cookies one uses..

This time next year, pics like that will be coming out of my camera - I have all year to learn.


----------



## Shattered

Maybe roly poly Mama Gingerbread,tho...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe roly poly Mama Gingerbread,tho...


No, No...I'm partial to angels.


----------



## CSM

Hmmm...what color thong? and will the thong have frosting on it?


----------



## UsaPride

Oh my goodness, Angel's in thongs??  LOL!!  You guys are crazy!!!  

Nice cookies, Shattered!  Good luck with them, they look awesome!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Hmmm...what color thong? and will the thong have frosting on it?


I don't know what color, don't care either.

Now join me in the prayer......
"I'm a man...I can't help it...I can change...if I hav to....I GUESS!".


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> "I'm a man...I can't help it...I can change...if I hav to....I GUESS!".


Don't change!  Love ya the way you are


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness, Angel's in thongs??  LOL!!  You guys are crazy!!!
> 
> Nice cookies, Shattered!  Good luck with them, they look awesome!


 Which raises the question "if an angel wears a thong, does she lose her wings?"


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Which raises the question "if an angel wears a thong, does she lose her wings?"


I think the wings stay..she just walks funny.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No, No...I'm partial to angels.



Aww.  No wonder you like me so much..  :halo:


----------



## UsaPride

Sweet P, too funny!!    :rotflmao:


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think the wings stay..she just walks funny.


 Now that made me laugh...and is one heck of a visual too!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Don't change!  Love ya the way you are


Don't worry..I've been a man too long to change now!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I've been a man too long to change now!


It can also be quite expensive, surgery and all


----------



## CSM

Now I got that stupid "Thong Song" in my head and it wont go away!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aww.  No wonder you like me so much..  :halo:


Huh? are you kiddin? I like ya cuz ya can cook, woman!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Now I got that stupid "Thong Song" in my head and it wont go away!


Now it'll be in mine.  Thanks CSM!!  :tng:

Gotta play it now and do my little dance


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Huh? are you kiddin? I like ya cuz ya can cook, woman!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now it'll be in mine.  Thanks CSM!!  :tng:
> 
> Gotta play it now and do my little dance


 Tease!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Now I got that stupid "Thong Song" in my head and it wont go away!


Keep it..I've never heard it..*fingers in my ears, just in case ya decide to sing*


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Tease!


That thong,  th thong thong thong


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> fingers in my ears, just in case ya decide to sing*


Just in time, LMAO!!!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now it'll be in mine.  Thanks CSM!!  :tng:
> 
> Gotta play it now and do my little dance


Oooooooooo...a lap dance? Okay, Now I really, really, love the song...go ahead..


----------



## UsaPride

I like a song you can lap dance to, LOL!  Not that I do any lap dancing, I'm a chair dancer myself  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Well, okay...that's not the ONLY reason.


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I like a song you can lap dance to, LOL!  Not that I do any lap dancing, I'm a chair dancer myself  :tng:


 You know of course this sort of conversation is not good for my heart!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I like a song you can lap dance to, LOL!  Not that I do any lap dancing, I'm a chair dancer myself  :tng:


OOOooooo LORD where's me NITRO!!!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> OOOooooo LORD where's me NITRO!!!


 I always thought Nitro was an explosive. So how come all you old farts dont just explode?


----------



## Mr. P

One dance and she'll kill half the damn board!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I always thought Nitro was an explosive. So how come all you old farts dont just explode?


Hahahaha...stand back!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> One dance and she'll kill half the damn board!!!!!


 Naw, us old guys are made of sterner stuff than that!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> One dance and she'll kill half the damn board!!!!!


LMAO!!!  You guys are crazy!!  :tng:


----------



## dmp

8...


Pics?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  You guys are crazy!!  :tng:


And it's some womans fault, too.

*Break time*


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 8...


And why are you counting, Mr. D?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And it's some womans fault, too.


Go figure.  It's always blamed on a woman  :tng:


----------



## dmp

Pics?

7!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Go figure.  It's always blamed on a woman  :tng:


 Men if left alon in their natural state are mostly innocuous due to their extreme laziness.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Go figure.  It's always blamed on a woman  :tng:



S'cuz they're not quick enough on their feet to come up with anything better.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 7!


Uh oh, it's a countdown.  

WHAT ARE YOU DOING??


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Men if left alon in their natural state are mostly innocuous due to their extreme laziness.


Probably won't ever eat.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Uh oh, it's a countdown.
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING??




weren't you supposed to toss up some pics? 

SIX!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> weren't you supposed to toss up some pics?


Can't figure out the card reader I got yesterday  



> SIX!


Stop counting!!!!  :tng:


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Probably won't ever eat.


 In fact, that is the sole reason peanut butter was invented...


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> In fact, that is the sole reason peanut butter was invented...


I thought peanut butter was invented to go with chocolate


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I thought peanut butter was invented to go with chocolate



It was.. Don't let them mess with your head.


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I thought peanut butter was invented to go with chocolate


 Now see, that is a prime example of how a woman can take something as wholesome as peanut butter and pervert the heck out of it!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Can't figure out the card reader I got yesterday
> 
> 
> Stop counting!!!!  :tng:




Phyve!

Pics!!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> In fact, that is the sole reason peanut butter was invented...


Well, that is true.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I thought peanut butter was invented to go with chocolate




You and me...peas in the proverbial pod. 


My wife, OTOH, does NOT like choc + Peanut Butter...she doesn't like Chocolate much at all, really.  She's odd.


----------



## Mr. P

Where is No1, today?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Where is No1, today?


No where to be seen. Probably angered one of the gals and they had him done away with.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> she doesn't like Chocolate much at all, really.


Strange!!!  

How can someone not like the sweet goodness of chocolate?!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Probably angered one of the gals and they had him done away with.


Wasn't me!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Strange!!!
> 
> How can someone not like the sweet goodness of chocolate?!


 Chocolate is the devil's work! I got news for ya...it wasn't an apple Eve used in the Garden of Eden; it was a Hershey bar!


----------



## Shattered

I didn't do it..  I'm too cute.  And I'm forever working anyway - no time to piss anyone off.  

Speaking of work...

Latah, chi'drenz.

:kiss2:


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Chocolate is the devil's work! I got news for ya...it wasn't an apple Eve used in the Garden of Eden; it was a Hershey bar!


LOL!  I can see that!  Who can pass up chocolate??  (besides d's strange wife, j/k )


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Latah, chi'drenz.


See ya later, Shattered!


----------



## Mr. P

Work here too...later folks.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Work here too...later folks.


Bye Sweet P!!


----------



## dmp

Chocolate is of the Gods....it's stuff worth fighting for.   


Keep in mind - my wife is more 'male' brained I'd say, than I...and I am more 'female brained'...

There are aspects of our personalities which are 180 degrees from typical.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> There are aspects of our personalities which are 180 degrees from typical.


Same here!!!  Me and my husband have some roles reversed, it's wierd.


----------



## CSM

Look up Scorpio male in the dictionary or astrological sources....that picure and description is ME!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Look up Scorpio male in the dictionary or astrological sources....that picure and description is ME!



Scorpio is typically described in one word: intense. Deeply emotional and emotionally complex, Scorpio possesses an incredible charisma that attracts and stimulates others, who always want to know, Who is that behind the intriguing mystery? That's the great question: Who lives behind the sexy, alluring yet impregnable persona Scorpio portrays? The answer isn't an easy one to find. Most Scorpios like to keep their secrets, and perhaps they couldn't tell you even if they wanted to; their constantly rising and falling emotional responses often prove confusing at best. Their driving pursuit, however, is connection. It's what gives them their reputation for being amazing lovers and what makes them so intense in both romantic and platonic relationships. Behind that drive to connect, however, is a driving sense of insecurity. Scorpio is afraid that if it disconnects from others, the disconnection will be complete and irrevocable. This is the reason why Scorpio has developed such an elaborate system of maintaining engagement, complete with secrets and allusions, manipulations and occasional rages and that Scorpion's sting that can lash out whenever Scorpio gets its feelings hurt. 

All this takes up a lot of time and energy, to say the least. Scorpio's Karmic task is to learn to relax and let go of its fear of abandonment and being alone. If Scorpio can learn that to disconnect isn't necessarily permanent, there would be less of a need for manipulative or vindictive behavior; of course, the only way to learn that lesson is to let go, which may be far easier said than done. Scorpio tends to be one of the most possessive, jealous and suspicious Signs of the Zodiac. Those born under its influence possess a heightened sense of secrets and are always trying to sniff out what's hidden. However, other Signs may be more forthright and direct, meaning everything is out in the open but Scorpios will try to find out the "real" truth anyway, perhaps even to the point of creating a secret or a lie where there isn't one. Scorpios must learn the value of trust and privacy. Allow friends and lovers to feel trusted and trustworthy; allow them to choose which parts of themselves to share and which to keep private.

One reason it may be hard to trust others is that we are afraid we can't trust ourselves to withstand being hurt or taken advantage of. When something like that happens to Scorpio, its Scorpionic instinct is to get revenge. Scorpio is not a malicious Sign, mind you; it simply has an incredibly complex emotional life and tends to be at the mercy of those emotions. Scorpio must learn to self-regulate more effectively, to resist the urge to lash out when hurt, to rise above pettiness and manipulation. Learn to forgive and forget, since holding on to anger and grudges improves nothing for anyone.

These lessons are difficult to learn, however. In our struggles toward personal freedom, it helps to get inspiration from others who have already mastered what we are trying to learn. Aquarius possesses the emotional self-sufficiency and calm demeanor that Scorpio may lack; it would be unhealthy to try to stifle emotions, but it is important to be able to control one's actions in response. Taurus, Scorpio's Opposite Sign in the Zodiac, can teach Scorpio about honesty and directness; Leo can teach Scorpio to be warm and openhearted toward loved ones, rather than suspicious or demanding.


----------



## pretender

Cool.......

now do Sagittarius

lol


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> Cool.......
> 
> now do Sagittarius
> 
> lol



Those born under a Sagittarius Sun are some of the happiest, most optimistic people around as long as they feel free and unrestricted. They are truth-seekers who want to discover everything the Universe has to offer; they pursue this goal through traveling, meeting new people, tasting new foods, reading new books and theories, and they love it all, as all of it contributes to their feeling of coming closer to some ultimate knowledge. 
Trouble for a Sagittarius comes when restrictions, responsibilities and expectations start to pile up, as they inevitably do. To Sagittarius, maintaining a steady job or relationship is synonymous with being tied down. Sag has the mistaken idea that commitment is a reduction in that all-important freedom. Its Karmic lesson, then, is to learn that commitment and freedom are actually two separate entities that don't have to be mutually exclusive. Commitment is about dignity, integrity, keeping one's word all high-minded ideals that Sagittarius normally prizes.

Taoism teaches that only through accepting and bearing responsibility can one be truly free; Sagittarius is likely to be very familiar not only with Taoism but with many other religions and schools of thought as well, as religion and philosophy are two of Sagittarius's greatest interests. Along with all these mental pursuits, however, comes the tendency to be dogmatic and argumentative. Sagittarius may even like to argue just for the sake of argument; could this be a way of showing off that superior intellect to others who may not be so educated or philosophically-minded? Beyond simple argument, Sagittarius, a Fire Sign, can actually be too fiery those born under its influence can be hot-headed, losing their tempers at the slightest provocation. Taoism, Buddhism and other Eastern philosophies could actually have a lot to offer Sagittarians in learning to be peaceful, humble and passive.

Fiery Sag also tends to be a risk-taker; all that travel and constant adventure lends this Sign a real taste for thrills. But like its tendency to argue, Sagittarius's risk-taking may be only for its own sake, not for any actual benefit or particular outcome. Aside from kindness and love, anything done solely for its own sake is likely to be an empty pursuit. Furthermore, taking risks can have disastrous outcomes; Sagittarius must learn which risks are worth taking and which are better avoided. This kind of caution and self-restraint can be learned from Sag's Virgo friends, who have mastered the art of using careful analysis to determine a course of action, rather than impulse and intrigue.

In fact, people-loving Sagittarius would do well to look to others to learn many of its Karmic lessons. Pisces possesses the compassion and empathy that Sag may lack; since Sagittarius tends to equate emotional connection with dependency and restriction, those born under its influence can have an air of unemotional interest in others' problems and worries. Sag tends to listen to people's problems in order to learn more, but not so much to make others feel heard, comforted and understood. This tendency comes from that overarching thirst for knowledge; Sagittarius can learn from fun, carefree Gemini about how to avoid becoming dogmatic, as well as how to take the pursuit of knowledge a bit more lightly.


----------



## pretender

So true.

Thanks USA


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> Thanks USA


Anytime


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> Chocolate is the devil's work! I got news for ya...it wasn't an apple Eve used in the Garden of Eden; it was a Hershey bar!



morning....personally i thought it was eve's fun bags that did adam in


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> I always thought Nitro was an explosive. So how come all you old farts dont just explode?




obviuosly you don't walk behinde them at the mall


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning.


Mornin' Sunshine!!


----------



## CSM

I prefer this one:

Scorpios are the most intense, profound, powerful characters in the zodiac. Even when they appear self-controlled and calm there is a seething intensity of emotional energy under the placid exterior. They are like the volcano not far under the surface of a calm sea, it may burst into eruption at any moment. But those of us who are particularly perceptive will be aware of the harnessed aggression, the immense forcefulness, magnetic intensity, and often strangely hypnotic personality under the tranquil, but watchful composure of Scorpio. In conventional social gatherings they are pleasant to be with, thoughtful in conversation, dignified, and reserved, yet affable and courteous; they sometimes possess penetrating eyes which make their shyer companions feel naked and defenseless before them.

In their everyday behavior they give the appearance of being withdrawn from the center of activity, yet those who know them will recognize the watchfulness that is part of their character. They need great self-discipline, because they are able to recognize the qualities in themselves that make them different from other humans, and to know their utterly conventional natures can be used for great good, or great evil. Their tenacity and willpower are immense, their depth of character and passionate conviction overwhelming, yet they are deeply sensitive and easily moved by their emotions. Their sensitivity, together with a propensity for extreme likes and dislikes make them easily hurt, quick to detect insult or injury to themselves (often when none is intended) and easily aroused to ferocious anger. This may express itself in such destructive speech or action that they make lifelong enemies by their outspokenness, for they find it difficult not to be overly critical of anything or anyone to whom they take a dislike.

They can harness their abundant energy constructively, tempering their self-confidence with shrewdness and their ambition with magnanimity toward others provided they like them. They relate to fellow workers only as leaders and can be blunt to those they dislike to the point of cruelty. In fact they are not above expressing vindictiveness in deliberate cruelty. They are too demanding, too unforgiving of faults in others, perhaps because they are not aware of the shortcomings within themselves, and extravagantly express their self-disgust in unreasonable resentment against their fellows. They do, however, make excellent friends, provided that their companions do nothing to impugn the honor of which Scorpios are very jealous. Part of the negative side of the Scorpio nature is a tendency to discard friends once they cease to be useful, but the decent native is aware of, and fights this tendency.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Those born under a Sagittarius Sun are some of the happiest, most optimistic people around as long as they feel free and unrestricted. They are truth-seekers who want to discover everything the Universe has to offer; they pursue this goal through traveling, meeting new people, tasting new foods, reading new books and theories, and they love it all, as all of it contributes to their feeling of coming closer to some ultimate knowledge.
> Trouble for a Sagittarius comes when restrictions, responsibilities and expectations start to pile up, as they inevitably do. To Sagittarius, maintaining a steady job or relationship is synonymous with being tied down. Sag has the mistaken idea that commitment is a reduction in that all-important freedom. Its Karmic lesson, then, is to learn that commitment and freedom are actually two separate entities that don't have to be mutually exclusive. Commitment is about dignity, integrity, keeping one's word all high-minded ideals that Sagittarius normally prizes.
> 
> Taoism teaches that only through accepting and bearing responsibility can one be truly free; Sagittarius is likely to be very familiar not only with Taoism but with many other religions and schools of thought as well, as religion and philosophy are two of Sagittarius's greatest interests. Along with all these mental pursuits, however, comes the tendency to be dogmatic and argumentative. Sagittarius may even like to argue just for the sake of argument; could this be a way of showing off that superior intellect to others who may not be so educated or philosophically-minded? Beyond simple argument, Sagittarius, a Fire Sign, can actually be too fiery those born under its influence can be hot-headed, losing their tempers at the slightest provocation. Taoism, Buddhism and other Eastern philosophies could actually have a lot to offer Sagittarians in learning to be peaceful, humble and passive.
> 
> Fiery Sag also tends to be a risk-taker; all that travel and constant adventure lends this Sign a real taste for thrills. But like its tendency to argue, Sagittarius's risk-taking may be only for its own sake, not for any actual benefit or particular outcome. Aside from kindness and love, anything done solely for its own sake is likely to be an empty pursuit. Furthermore, taking risks can have disastrous outcomes; Sagittarius must learn which risks are worth taking and which are better avoided. This kind of caution and self-restraint can be learned from Sag's Virgo friends, who have mastered the art of using careful analysis to determine a course of action, rather than impulse and intrigue.
> 
> In fact, people-loving Sagittarius would do well to look to others to learn many of its Karmic lessons. Pisces possesses the compassion and empathy that Sag may lack; since Sagittarius tends to equate emotional connection with dependency and restriction, those born under its influence can have an air of unemotional interest in others' problems and worries. Sag tends to listen to people's problems in order to learn more, but not so much to make others feel heard, comforted and understood. This tendency comes from that overarching thirst for knowledge; Sagittarius can learn from fun, carefree Gemini about how to avoid becoming dogmatic, as well as how to take the pursuit of knowledge a bit more lightly.



Does it suprise you that I am a Sag, and my wife is a Gemini? lol    Cept my wife isn't 'fun and carefree'...she's practical-minded.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mornin' Sunshine!!




morning....rep for all!!! merry christmas....i am such a rep slut... :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

Dang!  Intense  

Do me.  Virgo


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning....rep for all!!! merry christmas....


Thanks sweets, right back at cha!


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> I prefer this one: Scorpios



hillary clinton is a scorpio


----------



## UsaPride

This one just says I worry to much  

With its analytical mind and penchant for helping others, Virgo is one of the most selflessly virtuous Signs of the Zodiac. The Sign of the Virgin possesses high-minded ideals toward which it works constantly; second-best just doesn't satisfy Virgo, who requires perfection in all things. Virgos apply the same high standards to themselves that they do to their friends and loved ones; at least they're fair about their scrutiny and diligent criticisms! That's right, Virgo tends to place too high a premium on perfection, and sometimes can't seem to let well enough alone. Others can begin to feel a bit hen-pecked when Virgo's around, due to the Virgoan tendency to criticize constantly and focus on minor (often unimportant) details. 
All this nervous attention to detail can leave Virgo itself feeling a bit harried at the day's end. The Sign of Virgo rules the stomach and digestive tract; have you ever developed a stomachache just from worrying too much? That's how many Virgos feel all the time! They may work themselves into a self-critical, nervous frenzy and be simply unable to unwind. But what is all this focus on perfection for? Perfection isn't exactly a human trait; as humans, we tend to verge more toward chaos, or at least toward somewhere in the middle. Even Virgo interestingly enough, when Virgo is out of synch it might actually become quite sloppy. As do all extremes, Virgo's obsession with perfection needs balancing.

Furthermore, and perhaps more importantly, all this hyper-attention to detail may be drawing Virgo's attention away from more important matters or from larger truths. That old saying, "Can't see the forest for the trees," could easily apply to Virgo. Could this be on purpose? Virgos should think about whether they might be focusing on the details as a way to avoid the truth of the bigger picture. But they should also try not to let that suggestion send them into an over-analytical frenzy! Virgo's truly analytical mind is both a strength and a weakness. The same quality that makes Virgos wonderful accountants, lawyers and researchers may also make them think too hard about things not deserving of so much attention. Virgo must try to learn to distinguish what does merit close scrutiny and criticism (such as a public policy that hurts more than it helps) from what doesn't (such as the way your family takes off their shoes by the front door and leaves them there in a messy pile).

There are some very real health risks in never allowing oneself to relax and unwind. Virgo can be something of a hypochondriac, and hypochondria can actually lead to real medical conditions. And even if it doesn't, what's the fun of constantly worrying about possible health problems? Virgo must learn to relax and let go, which may be easier said than done. Those born under its exacting influence may have to look to other Signs of the Zodiac for help and inspiration. For example, Sagittarius is perfectly able to see that forest that Virgo is never able to see for all the trees. As the Sign of the Philosopher, Sagittarius concerns itself with the larger truths that Virgo may miss or not understand. Virgo can look to Pisces to learn to stop criticizing and start understanding the reasons behind others' shortcomings; perhaps criticism isn't the best way to help someone. And Gemini can inspire Virgo to relax and use that sharp mind for fun, not toil.


----------



## pretender

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning....rep for all!!! merry christmas....i am such a rep slut... :tng:



but you are an adorable rep slut.......


----------



## manu1959

pretender said:
			
		

> but you are an adorable rep slut.......



more rep for you!


----------



## CSM

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hillary clinton is a scorpio


That aint my fault


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang!  Intense
> 
> Do me.  Virgo




wife is a virgo....


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> wife is a virgo....


I'm sorry  

Just teasing  :tng:


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> This one just says I worry to much
> 
> With its analytical mind and penchant for helping others, Virgo is one of the most selflessly virtuous Signs of the Zodiac. The Sign of the Virgin possesses high-minded ideals toward which it works constantly; second-best just doesn't satisfy Virgo, who requires perfection in all things. Virgos apply the same high standards to themselves that they do to their friends and loved ones; at least they're fair about their scrutiny and diligent criticisms! That's right, Virgo tends to place too high a premium on perfection, and sometimes can't seem to let well enough alone. Others can begin to feel a bit hen-pecked when Virgo's around, due to the Virgoan tendency to criticize constantly and focus on minor (often unimportant) details.
> All this nervous attention to detail can leave Virgo itself feeling a bit harried at the day's end. The Sign of Virgo rules the stomach and digestive tract; have you ever developed a stomachache just from worrying too much? That's how many Virgos feel all the time! They may work themselves into a self-critical, nervous frenzy and be simply unable to unwind. But what is all this focus on perfection for? Perfection isn't exactly a human trait; as humans, we tend to verge more toward chaos, or at least toward somewhere in the middle. Even Virgo interestingly enough, when Virgo is out of synch it might actually become quite sloppy. As do all extremes, Virgo's obsession with perfection needs balancing.
> 
> Furthermore, and perhaps more importantly, all this hyper-attention to detail may be drawing Virgo's attention away from more important matters or from larger truths. That old saying, "Can't see the forest for the trees," could easily apply to Virgo. Could this be on purpose? Virgos should think about whether they might be focusing on the details as a way to avoid the truth of the bigger picture. But they should also try not to let that suggestion send them into an over-analytical frenzy! Virgo's truly analytical mind is both a strength and a weakness. The same quality that makes Virgos wonderful accountants, lawyers and researchers may also make them think too hard about things not deserving of so much attention. Virgo must try to learn to distinguish what does merit close scrutiny and criticism (such as a public policy that hurts more than it helps) from what doesn't (such as the way your family takes off their shoes by the front door and leaves them there in a messy pile).
> 
> There are some very real health risks in never allowing oneself to relax and unwind. Virgo can be something of a hypochondriac, and hypochondria can actually lead to real medical conditions. And even if it doesn't, what's the fun of constantly worrying about possible health problems? Virgo must learn to relax and let go, which may be easier said than done. Those born under its exacting influence may have to look to other Signs of the Zodiac for help and inspiration. For example, Sagittarius is perfectly able to see that forest that Virgo is never able to see for all the trees. As the Sign of the Philosopher, Sagittarius concerns itself with the larger truths that Virgo may miss or not understand. Virgo can look to Pisces to learn to stop criticizing and start understanding the reasons behind others' shortcomings; perhaps criticism isn't the best way to help someone. And Gemini can inspire Virgo to relax and use that sharp mind for fun, not toil.


 Actually, it says you are a nag.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm sorry
> 
> Just teasing  :tng:



no really wife is a virgo and i be a goat


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Actually, it says you are a nag.


I'm really not though, LOL!!  Well, I am with myself.  If I'm doing a project, it has to be perfect or I get irate!!  But I don't put that on other people.

Now, I wanna read mine from your site!  :tng:


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm really not though, LOL!!  Well, I am with myself.  If I'm doing a project, it has to be perfect or I get irate!!  But I don't put that on other people.
> 
> Now, I wanna read mine from your site!  :tng:


Virgo is the only zodiacal sign represented by a female. It is sometimes thought of as a potentially creative girl, delicately lovely; sometimes as a somewhat older woman, intelligent but rather pedantic and spinsterish. The latter impression is sometimes confirmed by the Virgoan preciseness, refinement, fastidious love of cleanliness, hygiene and good order, conventionality and aristocratic attitude of reserve. They are usually observant, shrewd, critically inclined, judicious, patient, practical supporters of the status quo, and tend toward conservatism in all departments of life. On the surface they are emotionally cold, and sometimes this goes deeper, for their habit of suppressing their natural kindness may in the end cause it to atrophy, with the result that they shrink from committing themselves to friendship, make few relationships, and those they do make they are careful to keep superficial.

But the outward lack of feeling may, in some individuals born under this sign, conceal too much emotion, to which they are afraid of giving way because they do not trust others, nor do they have confidence in themselves and their judgments. This is because they are conscious of certain shortcomings in themselves of worldliness, of practicality, of sophistication and of outgoingness. So they bring the art of self concealment to a high pitch, hiding their apprehensiveness about themselves and their often considerable sympathy with other people under a mantle of matter-of-factness and undemonstrative, quiet reserve. They are still waters that run deep. Yet in their unassuming, outwardly cheerful and agreeable fashion, they can be sensible, discreet, well spoken, wise and witty, with a good understanding of other people's problems which they can tackle with a practicality not always evident in their own personal relationships.

Both sexes have considerable charm and dignity, which make some male Virgoans appear effeminate when they are not. In marriage they can be genuinely affectionate, making good spouses and parents, but their love making is a perfection of technique rather than the expression of desire, and they must be careful not to mate with a partner whose sex drive requires a passion they cannot match.

They are intellectually enquiring, methodical and logical, studious and teachable. They combine mental ingenuity with the ability to produce a clear analysis of the most complicated problems. They have an excellent eye for detail but they may be so meticulous that they neglect larger issues. Also, although they are realists, they may slow down projects by being too exact. They are practical with their hands, good technicians and have genuine inventive talents, Thoroughness, hard work and conscientiousness are their hallmarks, and they are such perfectionists that, if things go wrong, they are easily discouraged. Because of their ability to see every angle of a many-sided question, they are unhappy with abstract theorizing. Appreciating the many different points of view as they do, they find philosophical concepts difficult, and they vacillate and have no confidence in any conclusions at which they arrive.

HERE IS A LINK CAUSE THERE IS A BUNCH MORE! MORE TO ALL THE SIGNS ACTUALLY

http://www.astrology-online.com/virgo.htm


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, my rep power went up to 17


----------



## CSM

The part I like most about Scorpio!

Scorpio is the symbol of sex and Scorpios are passionate lovers, the most sensually energetic of all the signs. For them, union with the beloved is a sacrament, an "outward and visible sign of an inward and spiritual grace.". Their overriding urge in loving is to use their power to penetrate beyond themselves and to lose themselves sexually in their partners in an almost mystical ecstasy, thus discovering the meaning of that union which is greater than individuality, and is a marriage of the spirit as well as of flesh. They are thus capable of the greatest heights of passionate transport, but debauchery and perversion are always dangers, and Scorpios can become sadistic monsters of sensuality and eroticism. Their feelings are so intense that even when their love is of the highest, and most idealistic kind, they are nevertheless frequently protagonists in tragic, even violent romances, "star-crossed lovers".


----------



## UsaPride

Thanks, Sweets!!


			
				CSM said:
			
		

> Thoroughness, hard work and conscientiousness are their hallmarks, and they are such perfectionists that, if things go wrong, they are easily discouraged.



See, told ya, LOL!!

I like this one:
So often, the sizzle in sex is in the details, and Virgo is a master of minutiae. The lover as perfectionist is Virgo personified: someone who will see to it that the little things are never overlooked. Virgos finish what they start in the bedroom, and this cozy chamber is likely to be a dreamy den decorated with discriminating taste. The servant in Virgo is only more than happy to be everything their lover desires; if that lover can bring out Virgo's sensual self, the reward will be a most liberated lover. 
A cool exterior tends to mask Virgo's wild side, often a fantasy world filled with erotica safely under wraps. The lover who can reach these sexual treats through artful seduction is lucky in love indeed.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks, Sweets!!
> 
> See, told ya, LOL!!
> 
> I like this one:
> So often, the sizzle in sex is in the details, and Virgo is a master of minutiae. The lover as perfectionist is Virgo personified: someone who will see to it that the little things are never overlooked. Virgos finish what they start in the bedroom, and this cozy chamber is likely to be a dreamy den decorated with discriminating taste. The servant in Virgo is only more than happy to be everything their lover desires; if that lover can bring out Virgo's sensual self, the reward will be a most liberated lover.
> A cool exterior tends to mask Virgo's wild side, often a fantasy world filled with erotica safely under wraps. The lover who can reach these sexual treats through artful seduction is lucky in love indeed.




mmmmmmmmmmmm...maybe my wife isn't a virgo afterall


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmm...maybe my wife isn't a virgo afterall


:rotflmao:


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks, Sweets!!
> 
> See, told ya, LOL!!
> 
> I like this one:
> So often, the sizzle in sex is in the details, and Virgo is a master of minutiae. The lover as perfectionist is Virgo personified: someone who will see to it that the little things are never overlooked. Virgos finish what they start in the bedroom, and this cozy chamber is likely to be a dreamy den decorated with discriminating taste. The servant in Virgo is only more than happy to be everything their lover desires; if that lover can bring out Virgo's sensual self, the reward will be a most liberated lover.
> A cool exterior tends to mask Virgo's wild side, often a fantasy world filled with erotica safely under wraps. The lover who can reach these sexual treats through artful seduction is lucky in love indeed.


 I guess my debauchery and perversion isn't going to go too well here.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, my rep power went up to 17



only 52 more to go


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm really not though, LOL!!  Well, I am with myself.  If I'm doing a project, it has to be perfect or I get irate!!  But I don't put that on other people.
> 
> Now, I wanna read mine from your site!  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

>


And what's that supposed to me, huh, huh, huh??


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> And what's that supposed to me, huh, huh, huh??



:cof:


----------



## CSM

manu1959 said:
			
		

> :cof:


I do believe you are in a minefield at the moment...step carefully!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> :cof:


Okay, sunshine, whatcha wanna say??

:tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, sunshine, whatcha wanna say??
> 
> :tng:



damn your cute..........Merry Christmas


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey everyone!!!
Is it wrong that I've done all my shoping except for my wife?
She's the hardest one to shop for.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> damn your cute


Good save


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!!!
> Is it wrong that I've done all my shoping except for my wife?
> She's the hardest one to shop for.


Well good morning, Sweetstuff!!  

No, that's not wrong, as long as you get her something AWESOME!!  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good save



the set up wasn't bad either....makes the compliment have a bigger impact


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!!!
> Is it wrong that I've done all my shoping except for my wife?
> She's the hardest one to shop for.


 Depends....is she still alive? If not you are probably safe; if she is...you better get cracking, boy!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well good morning, Sweetstuff!!
> 
> No, that's not wrong, as long as you get her something AWESOME!!  :tng:


Hmmm, That's the hard part. I think Halo 2 is AWESOME, she doesn't.
I have no idea what would be a good gift for her. Any suggestions???
I gotta do some work now, be back in a few.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Depends....is she still alive? If not you are probably safe; if she is...you better get cracking, boy!


LMAO!!!

As long as you have something for her on Christmas morning, you should be okay!
My husband has shopped for my gift every year on Christmas eve.  It never bothered me, it's been our tradition


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!!!
> Is it wrong that I've done all my shoping except for my wife?
> She's the hardest one to shop for.



morning joker....

somethin shiny

somethin smelly

somethin slinky

and somethin foamy


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Any suggestions???


It would probably help to know something about her, LOL!!  Likes?  Dislikes?  Hobbies?  Interests?  Jewelry?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!
> 
> As long as you have something for her on Christmas morning, you should be okay!
> My husband has shopped for my gift every year on Christmas eve.  It never bothered me, it's been our tradition




mmmmmmmmm... that boy is a lucky dude...raids your panty drawer and calls it good...why didn't i think of that  :bangheads


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It would probably help to know something about her, LOL!!  Likes?  Dislikes?  Hobbies?  Interests?  Jewelry?


Ya, I should probably know all that huh?
   
J/k


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmm... that boy is a lucky dude...raids your panty drawer and calls it good...why didn't i think of that  :bangheads


HAHAhahaha!  

That would be fine by me, I'm not really into getting gifts.  I'm a giver  
Although I could really go for a new digital camera about now, LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya, I should probably know all that huh?


I mean US, to give suggestions, LOL!!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

Is this the palm readin place?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Is this the palm readin place?


Want your horoscope?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Want your horoscope?


Now that's an old bar pickup line!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now that's an old bar pickup line!


 :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

You did mine already...pretty close, too.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You did mine already...pretty close, too.


Which one are you?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Which one are you?


Take a shot at guessing. Just for fun.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Take a shot at guessing. Just for fun.


Scorpio?


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Scorpio?


 I'm betting Virgo....


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Is this the palm readin place?


 Well, I aint holdin yer hand!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Scorpio?


No...but one of the best relationships I ever had was with a Scorpio...as a matter of fact, she was very involved in the astrology stuff..complete with big books that gave all the planet positions by the minute, year etc..Not the newspaper stuff. It was impressive, really.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It would probably help to know something about her, LOL!!  Likes?  Dislikes?  Hobbies?  Interests?  Jewelry?



Likes-Girly stuff, Jewelry (white, or silver in color only), Makeup, Nail stuff
Clothes, Hip Hop and R&B, Food...

Dislikes-Beer, Video Games, Cooking, Sex (Just my personal opinion), Heavy
Metal, Me....

Hobbies-Scrapbooking

Interests-I let you know when I figure it out.


----------



## Mr. P

Joker...bubble bath is a mans best friend!


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hobbies-Scrapbooking



I dunno, why not try jumping the Grand Canyon on a tricycle so she has something to put in her scrapbook?

I can hear it now:

"And this is the time my idiot former husband thought he could jump the Grand Canyon on a tricycle"

She'd probably talk about it for the rest of her life; especially if you have a substantial life insurance policy with her as beneficiary.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I dunno, why not try jumping the Grand Canyon on a tricycle so she has something to put in her scrapbook?
> 
> I can hear it now:
> 
> "And this is the time my idiot former husband thought he could jump the Grand Canyon on a tricycle"
> 
> She'd probably talk about it for the rest of her life; especially if you have a substantial life insurance policy with her as beneficiary.



 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
I can hear the redneck down the road saying, "Hey, watch this"!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Likes-Girly stuff, Jewelry (white, or silver in color only), Makeup, Nail stuff
> Clothes, Hip Hop and R&B, Food...
> 
> Dislikes-Beer, Video Games, Cooking, Sex (Just my personal opinion), Heavy
> Metal, Me....
> 
> Hobbies-Scrapbooking
> 
> Interests-I let you know when I figure it out.



every christmas my wife gets:

some type of sparlkly thing
bubble bath
scented candels for the bath
some type of fuzzy slippers
latest perfume


----------



## UsaPride

One gift could be a really nice scrapbooking kit with a $50 gift certificate to a scrapbooking store!  I'd like that, if I scrapbooked


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> every christmas my wife gets:
> 
> some type of sparlkly thing
> bubble bath
> scented candels for the bath
> some type of fuzzy slippers
> latest perfume



I can tell..It's time for you to make the transition...This year, how about a nice new power tool?
Maybe one of those new laser levels...you know, she needs something useful.

*Don't be stupid a get her a hammer, BIG mistake!*


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I can tell..It's time for you to make the transition...This year, how about a nice new power tool?
> Maybe one of those new laser levels...you know, she needs something useful.
> 
> *Don't be stupid a get her a hammer, BIG mistake!*




no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i still get    :sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P, virgo?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mr. P, virgo?


Joker is an Aqarius!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mr. P, virgo?


Yes...you cheated..didn't ya?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yes...you cheated..didn't ya?


How did I cheat?  LOL!!!
I only had 3 choices and 1 was wrong, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How did I cheat?  LOL!!!
> I only had 3 choices and 1 was wrong, LOL!


Oh...  
CSM got it fast...the ole bastard!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Joker is an Aqarius!


Sociable Aquarius rules the House of Friends, which means that many a courtship will begin in a group setting. Once the Water Bearer zeroes in on a target, though, an offbeat and zany romance is likely to ensue. Mental gymnastics are only half the fun, since the Aquarian mind also has a great facility for creative and imaginative play. 
A visit to a children's museum with the idea of improving already good exhibits is entirely plausible, and something which the Water Bearer can make very seductive. It is safe to say that a partner who appreciates Aquarian quirks is the best bet. Since the Water Bearer will keep some secrets just that, a lover who can gently draw them out will create a romance dance that goes on and on and on.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How did I cheat?  LOL!!!
> I only had 3 choices and 1 was wrong, LOL!


Do me, do me!!!

oops you already did!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh...
> CSM got it fast...the ole bastard!


LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sociable Aquarius rules the House of Friends, which means that many a courtship will begin in a group setting. Once the Water Bearer zeroes in on a target, though, an offbeat and zany romance is likely to ensue. Mental gymnastics are only half the fun, since the Aquarian mind also has a great facility for creative and imaginative play.
> A visit to a children's museum with the idea of improving already good exhibits is entirely plausible, and something which the Water Bearer can make very seductive. It is safe to say that a partner who appreciates Aquarian quirks is the best bet. Since the Water Bearer will keep some secrets just that, a lover who can gently draw them out will create a romance dance that goes on and on and on.


Hmmm, whaduya think???
Sound like me???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Do me, do me!!!


Aquarius is the most progressive Sign of the Zodiac; ruled by Uranus, the Planet of Rebellion, Aquarius is never satisfied with the status quo and is always forward-thinking, finding creative, innovative ways to improve things. Its other ruling Planet, Saturn, lends it the hardworking sensibility needed to turn those ideas into tangible, concrete results. 
Those born under the Aquarian influence are known for their quick minds, their magnetism and their social conscience; Aquarians are always the first to espouse viewpoints that favor the oppressed. They also make great and loyal friends and love a party or a gathering that allows them to mix and mingle with all kinds of people. Trouble for an Aquarius occurs on a more personal or private level. While totally at home in a crowd, Aquarius doesn't do so well one-on-one and can actually come across as cool, aloof or indifferent to anyone trying to gain its personalized, intimate attention. Why does Aquarius shy away from intimate contact? In truth, Aquarians tend to be shy and lacking in confidence; that cold demeanor comes not from a cold heart but from a basic sense of insecurity.

Uranus possesses a coolly androgynous energy; that, plus its rebellious tendencies, contribute to Aquarius's uncertain grasp of its own identity. Neither overwhelmingly feminine or masculine and with unpredictable impulses coming seemingly from nowhere, the uncertainty is understandable. Originality is never comfortable, especially under Saturn's more conventional rule, and Aquarius is a true original. However, this same originality can devolve into perverse eccentricity; Aquarius may try to be different simply for the sake of being different. This is an empty, pointless pursuit; eccentricity isn't an identity in itself. Aquarius must try to learn the reasons behind the impulses: What interests foster the humanitarian urge or the desire for progress? The answers to that question may provide Aquarius with the key to its inner self.

Being so forward-thinking may be another reason Aquarius can seem so aloof; this Sign finds it difficult to remain grounded in the present for long. It may actually consider lovemaking and other forms of one-on-one relating to be akin to procrastinating. During slow, intimate moments, Aquarius may feel more and more restless by the moment, wishing it could stop wasting time relating and get back to the workshop (literal or figurative) where it can continue to invent, innovate, create! This restlessness can come across to others as tactless or rude, two of the last things this people-loving Sign would want to be. Aquarius must develop a certain level of comfort with its own ambiguity in order to be truly comfortable with other people, to be able to relate to others as individuals.

Aquarius may also need to harness its rebellious urges before it can truly understand itself. Learning to separate rebellion for its own sake from rebellion intended for revolution is key; learning the value of rules and traditions may help a great deal. Aquarius can look to Taurus in this regard, as Taurus places the same value on tradition that Aquarius places on rebellion. Aquarius can look to warm-hearted Leo to learn the joys of caring for another person in a close, intimate way; Scorpio can teach Aquarius not to fear depth of personal connection.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sociable Aquarius rules the House of Friends, which means that many a courtship will begin in a group setting.



well that explains the gang bang  drum beat


----------



## UsaPride

There's alot in there that explains Joker, LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

hey pride....when are those photos comming?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey pride....when are those photos comming?


I can't get the card reader to work.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> There's alot in there that explains Joker, LOL!!


Aquarius is the most progressive Sign of the Zodiac; ruled by Uranus...

That's one hell of an ass


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## UsaPride

Got me a good lunch today, fried shrimp, fried oysters, french fries, hushpuppies and cole slaw.  mmmmmmmm


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Got me a good lunch today, fried shrimp, fried oysters, french fries, hushpuppies and cole slaw.  mmmmmmmm


cole slaw...eeeewwwww


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> cloe slaw...eeeewwwww


No, it's cole slaw and it's GOooooooood!!  :tng:

I've never had any like this though, still tasty!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Got me a good lunch today, fried shrimp, fried oysters, french fries, hushpuppies and cole slaw.  mmmmmmmm


I'm jealous!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No, it's cole slaw and it's GOooooooood!!  :tng:
> 
> I've never had any like this though, still tasty!


Oops...typo.
It's still gross. I hate cabbage!


----------



## manu1959

big fries....big burgger ...big chocolate shake


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm jealous!


Don't be, it was leftovers, LOL!  I got it last night after I got off work but couldn't eat it all.  Just heated it up, still good though, just not as good.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> big fries....big burgger ...big chocolate shake


Now I'm jealous


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I had cold pizza.
.... 
Not much time to eat when the time came around!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I had cold pizza.
> ....
> Not much time to eat when the time came around!



i love cold pizza for breakfast with an ice cold pint o boddingtons mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## UsaPride

I like cold pizza for breakfast too.  I don't know what Boddingtons is though :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oops...typo.


I was just teasing ya


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I like cold pizza for breakfast too.  I don't know what Boddingtons is though :tng:


Beer, of course!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Beer, of course!!!


Duh!!

FOR BREAKFAST???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Duh!!
> 
> FOR BREAKFAST???


Not for me, 

manu???


----------



## UsaPride

Guess it's time for me to go.  Gotta go finish the Christmas shopping.  

Wish me luck, LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not for me,
> 
> manu???



sunday morning soccer matches from england at 7 am.....

boddingtons..nectar of the gods


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Guess it's time for me to go.  Gotta go finish the Christmas shopping.
> 
> Wish me luck, LOL!!



bye bye .... good luck


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I need 7 rep points to level up!!!


----------



## dmp

JokerTheRepWhore.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> JokerTheRepWhore.


I learned from Grand Master =d=!!!
Thanks, I'll zing ya when I can!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> JokerTheRepWhore.


Where did you get that amazing cowbell avatar???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Where did everyone go???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Where did everyone go???


Well I'm leavin too then!!!


----------



## manu1959

bored now


----------



## manu1959

I'm a rep whore , and I'm okay.
I post all night. I post all day

I post lame shit. I drink my beer.
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea.


_From the left:_
He posts lame shit. He drinks his beer.
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shoppin'
And has buttered scones for tea.​
_From the right:_
Hes a rep whore , and Hes okay.
He posts all night. He posts all day.​
I post lame shit. I skip and jump.
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars.

_From the left:_
He posts lame shit. He skips and jumps.
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars?!​
_From the right:_
Hes a rep whore , and Hes okay.
He posts all night. He posts all day.​
I post lame shit. I wear high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear Papa

_From the Left :_
He posts lame shit. He wears high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra?!​
_From the right:_
Hes a rep whore , and Hes okay.
He posts all night. He sleeps all day.​
Yes, I'm rep whore, and I'm ok-a-y.
I post all night. I post all day.


----------



## Mr. P

Anyone home that uses picvault?


----------



## Shattered

_**opens door, see's "picvault", closes door, and wanders out**_


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**opens door, see's "picvault", closes door, and wanders out**_


Hey...I'm tryin to post a tree pic to your thread, too...geezzz. Not working though..site problem I guess.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey...I'm tryin to post a tree pic to your thread, too...geezzz. Not working though..site problem I guess.



I dunno what picvault is..  But if you wanna email me the pic, I can stick it on Photobucket, and post it for you...


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Anyone home that uses picvault?




I've used it before---need help?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I dunno what picvault is..  But if you wanna email me the pic, I can stick it on Photobucket, and post it for you...


*E-mail her, Huh? Mr. P sniffs a stalker*

I better not, my anti-virus just found a Trojan ...I think it's takin care of but not sure yet. I may have COOTIES!
I'm going to run a complete scan..


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello?  Is there anybody in there?

Just nod if you can hear me....


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I've used it before---need help?


It's giving a database error when I do the upload...I've never seen it do that before..


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *E-mail her, Huh? Mr. P sniffs a stalker*
> 
> I better not, my anti-virus just found a Trojan ...I think it's takin care of but not sure yet. I may have COOTIES!
> I'm going to run a complete scan..



I've got enough cooties of my own, so forget it.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's giving a database error when I do the upload...I've never seen it do that before..




damn call me a liar---I can't help ya with that one--never happened to me either.


----------



## Mr. P

Hi, No1...I'm about out here..minor puter problem.


----------



## manu1959

hidy ho


----------



## Mr. P

Give it try Dillo...see if it works for you..would you mind?


----------



## Mr. P

I'm sure I got the COOTIES from you, Yank!

Hi Manu


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm sure I got the COOTIES from you, Yank!
> 
> Hi Manu



You should be proud to have my cooties.  Everyone wants them.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> You should be proud to have my cooties.  Everyone wants them.



 :69:

oh yea hi mr p


----------



## Shattered

Ok...that thing is creepy...


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok...that thing is creepy...




shit  :alco:


----------



## Mr. P

One more try...If I ain't back in 10min..I'll be asleep..and see ya in the mornin..


----------



## no1tovote4

Who's left?  I got on the phone with Joker tonight.  We shared some stories about the Military.


----------



## Shattered

_**does happy little "It's Almost Christmas!" dance**_   :clap1:


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**does happy little "It's Almost Christmas!" dance**_   :clap1:


 pretty damn close----it feels like it too here in Texas  brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Morning Shatterered !


----------



## CSM

Good morning all...and a fine morning it is. I feel great after having replied to our foriegn friend in some of the other threads.

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> pretty damn close----it feels like it too here in Texas  brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Morning Shatterered !



Aww.  You poor thing.  Our high today will be 8 degrees, with a windchill of something like 20 below.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Good morning all...and a fine morning it is. I feel great after having replied to our foriegn friend in some of the other threads.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?


  Cold---LOL I noticed you laid the timber to our frog buddy--I had to help a bit too


----------



## Shattered

Oooh.  I got b oth of you up to even #'s.  I like even numbers.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oooh.  I got b oth of you up to even #'s.  I like even numbers.


 why thank you so much!


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> why thank you so much!



Why you're so welcome.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Cold---LOL I noticed you laid the timber to our frog buddy--I had to help a bit too


 I try very hard not to stoop to name calling or making personal attacks on ANYONE on this board, but that guy is pushing the limit. I have no wish to violate one of my own principles, so if he keeps it up I may just ignore him in the future.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Why you're so welcome.


 I would return the favor but I have to spread some disease...er ....love around first.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> I try very hard not to stoop to name calling or making personal attacks on ANYONE on this board, but that guy is pushing the limit. I have no wish to violate one of my own principles, so if he keeps it up I may just ignore him in the future.


 ditto---I 've tried to maintian a respectful decorum with this guy but he's got me close to the edge.--Said just rips him a new one :rotflmao:


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ditto---I 've tried to maintian a respectful decorum with this guy but he's got me close to the edge.--Said just rips him a new one :rotflmao:


 Well, the words I use when I get in that mode would get me banned from most porn sites. Us old CSMs have several volumes of insults we keep handy. None are fit for public consumption!


----------



## Mr. P

Good mornin, everyone.
Can we put Christmas on hold...I'm never ready.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Well, the words I use when I get in that mode would get me banned from most porn sites. Us old CSMs have several volumes of insults we keep handy. None are fit for public consumption!


A french snob couldn't understand em anyway---he even hates being called a tomato !


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good mornin, everyone.
> Can we put Christmas on hold...I'm never ready.



What..  are you nuts?  NO!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> What..  are you nuts?  NO!


Well, it would give you time to wrap 200 more gifts.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, it would give you time to wrap 200 more gifts.



FOR ME ??----awwww you shouldn't have ! :tng:


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good mornin, everyone.
> Can we put Christmas on hold...I'm never ready.


 Christmas on hold??? Are you nuts? I have been waiting all year to get that sack of coal from Santa. How the heck do you think we heat the house up here in New england?


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, friends!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Morning, friends!


 hey pride  gm!


----------



## CSM

Mornin Ms. Pride....


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits!

Okay guy as planned then...geezzzz


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits!
> 
> Okay guy as planned then...geezzzz


 You ever try to light a chunk of coal with a flint and steel? It aint easy I tell ya!


----------



## UsaPride

1 more present and I am DONE!  Woohoo!  

I would've been done last night but the people at Toy's R Us were apparently too busy to get my new kitchen, oops, the kids new kitchen (lol) off the truck.  So gotta go back today to get it   :bangheads


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> You ever try to light a chunk of coal with a flint and steel? It aint easy I tell ya!


  hmmmmmm gotta enough sun to try a magnifying glass ??


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm gotta enough sun to try a magnifying glass ??


 Glass is illegal in NH...magical stuff like that is strictly prohibited.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> You ever try to light a chunk of coal with a flint and steel? It aint easy I tell ya!


Well no..were slow down here in da south you know...we're still using those bic lighters.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well no..were slow down here in da south you know...we're still using those bic lighters.


 Whats a "bic lighter"? Where do "bics" come from anyway and do they burn gooder than wood?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well no..were slow down here in da south you know...we're still using those bic lighters.


:rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Whats a "bic lighter"? Where do "bics" come from anyway and do they burn gooder than wood?


They sell em at large gatherings...we used to use a torch..Now, ya jus flick yer bic!
Their better than them big ole torches,
you can carry em in yer pocket.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Glass is illegal in NH...magical stuff like that is strictly prohibited.




ahhhh  that's how all them witches got in trouble I guess


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> They sell em at large gatherings...we used to use a torch..Now, ya jus flick yer bic!
> Their better than them big ole torches,
> you can carry em in yer pocket.


 I dunno...sounds dangerous to me. Sounds like you'd set yer pants afire! I think I'll stick to the flint and steel. Besides, you can just pick up any ole piece of flint right ofn the ground and it's free. Steel is another story, but you can get that by sneaking down to Massacheussetts and sawing off a hunk from Ted Kennedy's limo.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ahhhh  that's how all them witches got in trouble I guess


 Actually, them witches didn't do nuthin wrong. We was just bored and had nothing else to do.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> I dunno...sounds dangerous to me. Sounds like you'd set yer pants afire! I think I'll stick to the flint and steel. Besides, you can just pick up any ole piece of flint right ofn the ground and it's free. Steel is another story, but you can get that by sneaking down to Massacheussetts and sawing off a hunk from Ted Kennedy's limo.


 hell that's dangerous---all THAT steel is soaked in Scotch !!!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hell that's dangerous---all THAT steel is soaked in Scotch !!!


 That's just urban legend. Besides, do you really think ol Ted ever spilled a drop of good liquor in his life?


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> That's just urban legend. Besides, do you really think ol Ted ever spilled a drop of good liquor in his life?



true---just thought there may be some left in the trunk when Joe was in his smuggling years


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> true---just thought there may be some left in the trunk when Joe was in his smuggling years


To hear some folks tell it, Joe was an entrepeneur, not a smuggler.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> To hear some folks tell it, Joe was an entrepeneur, not a smuggler.



ya--and I'm Davy Crockett


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ya--and I'm Davy Crockett


 Darn! I really like that coon skin hat you wear. I got one just like it only made out of porcupine.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I got one just like it only made out of porcupine.


OUCH!  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Darn! I really like that coon skin hat you wear. ...


Now THAT is not PC!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OUCH!  LOL!!


 It only hurts when you take it off or put it on. Actually, them porcupine hat makers are hard to find and expensive to boot!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now THAT is not PC!


 Coons have just as many rights as porcupines and skunks. At least they do here in the Northeast. In fact, there are more coons up here than porcupines.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> It only hurts when you take it off or put it on. Actually, them porcupine hat makers are hard to find and expensive to boot!


Maybe I should get into that business, LOL!!  You'd have to make me a pair of steel gloves


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Maybe I should get into that business, LOL!!  You'd have to make me a pair of steel gloves


Oh making the hat is relatively easy; it's wrassling the critters to catch em that's hard!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Coons have just as many rights as porcupines and skunks. At least they do here in the Northeast. In fact, there are more coons up here than porcupines.


I'm calling PETA!


----------



## dilloduck

porcupines and beaver are making a comeback in Texas of all things--connection?----never mind  I know whats coming!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm calling PETA!


Up here, PETA stands for People Eating Tasty Animals....they already know about it.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> porcupines and beaver are making a comeback in Texas of all things--connection?----never mind  I know whats coming!


You REALLY REALLY dont want me to go there! Not in the mood I am in today!


----------



## Mr. P

Dillo......are you on dial-up?


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> You REALLY REALLY dont want me to go there! Not in the mood I am in today!


Do it!  Do it!  Do it!

:tng:


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Do it!  Do it!  Do it!
> 
> :tng:


 You just want me to get banned. C'mon admit it!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> You just want me to get banned. C'mon admit it!


Nah, I just like saying "Do it!  Do it!  Do it!"


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nah, I just like saying "Do it!  Do it!  Do it!"


 Save it for the bedroom, Missy!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nah, I just like saying "Do it!  Do it!  Do it!"


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nah, I just like saying "Do it!  Do it!  Do it!"


And then the question is...
Do you "Mean it, mean it, mean it!" :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Save it for the bedroom, Missy!!!!


Hey, I wasn't being nasty, it was on a movie.  And NO, not a porn  :tng:


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Dillo......are you on dial-up?


yup


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, I wasn't being nasty, it was on a movie.  And NO, not a porn  :tng:


 Did I say anything about nasty??? NO I DID NOT! Indoor bedroom sports is one of my favorites. I hope to be in the Olympics one day!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And then the question is...
> Do you "Mean it, mean it, mean it!" :rotflmao:


LMAO!!!  I would never say it if I didn't mean it  

See what yall do to me, I was being sweet today!  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Did I say anything about nasty??? NO I DID NOT! Indoor bedroom sports is one of my favorites. I hope to be in the Olympics one day!


LMAO!!!  Suuuuuuure!   'Ceiling fan spin and jump' competition?  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> yup


Just makin sure..regarding the disconnect thread.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Suuuuuuure!   'Ceiling fan spin and jump' competition?  :tng:


 or flinging undies on the wall and seein if you can make em stick??


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> or flinging undies on the wall and seein if you can make em stick??


Eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!  That's just nasty!  LOL!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Suuuuuuure!   'Ceiling fan spin and jump' competition?  :tng:


 Nope;  the  Broad Jump, Hog Tying and the Double Breasted Matress Thrasher Biathalon


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> or flinging undies on the wall and seein if you can make em stick??


That is a male only event and hols no interest for me.


----------



## Mr. P

The "head Board" slam is an okay event!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The "head Board" slam is an okay event!


 yes it is. Tough one too because there is so much competition.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, I wasn't being nasty, it was on a movie.  And NO, not a porn  :tng:



Starsky & Hutch.  Even I know that.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> That is a male only event and hols no interest for me.


 not true--last year some chick from Canada won it with a thong toss of 51 feet 6 1'4  inches :tng:


----------



## dmp

closing in on 6000


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> not true--last year some chick from Canada won it with a thong toss of 51 feet 6 1'4  inches :tng:


Damn big bedroom! Olympic size I guess.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> not true--last year some chick from Canada won it with a thong toss of 51 feet 6 1'4  inches :tng:


Did you know I won a Gold Medal as a young lad? yep...got it for my performance in the Breast Stroke event.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> not true--last year some chick from Canada won it with a thong toss of 51 feet 6 1'4  inches :tng:


Interesting... how long did it stick?


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Did you know I won a Gold Medal as a young lad? yep...got it for my performance in the Breast Stroke event.


I prefer the Free style...pretty much covers it all.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Starsky & Hutch.  Even I know that.


That's it!  I couldn't remember the name but I knew it was Ben Stiller, LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Interesting... how long did it stick?




distance is the key-----hang time is a minimum of 5 secs for it to be ruled as an official toss


----------



## UsaPride

Man, I need to watch the Olympics more!!  LOL


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Man, I need to watch the Olympics more!!  LOL


 They sure would be a heck of a lot more interesting If I ran em, that's for sure


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> They sure would be a heck of a lot more interesting If I ran em, that's for sure


I'm sure!

*6000!!  WOOHOO!! *


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm sure!
> 
> *6000!!  WOOHOO!! *


 6000 posts and 400 pages...is that meaningful?


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> 6000 posts and 400 pages...is that meaningful?


Of course it is


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Of course it is


Really...do we get a prize of something?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Really...do we get a prize of something?


I want a booby prize!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I want a booby prize!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I want a booby prize!


          :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I want a booby prize!




Me too!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Me too!


 Mornin No1


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Me too!


Well, hey there Sugar Plum!!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Mornin No1



'morning.

Hi to the Little One, I saw her posting as well.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hi to the Little One, I saw her posting as well.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, hey there Sugar Plum!!



(Squiggles!)


Hey there.  What's this I hear about Booby Prizes?!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 'morning.
> 
> Hi to the Little One, I saw her posting as well.


 She has been busy stirring up trouble...getting all the old guys all riled up and everything...I think Dillo and Mr. P both had to take a Nitro and go lay down someplace.


----------



## dmp

I'm the only person working today...  It's very quiet in the office.


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm the only person working today...  It's very quiet in the office.


 Same here...


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> She has been busy stirring up trouble...getting all the old guys all riled up and everything...I think Dillo and Mr. P both had to take a Nitro and go lay down someplace.




Sounds like the Little One we all know and love.


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> Same here...




It's pretty neat - I can sit here and code away at a webpage and nobody will bother me to do anything else.  I sorta like it


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (Squiggles!)






> Hey there.  What's this I hear about Booby Prizes?!


Not my boobies  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> She has been busy stirring up trouble...getting all the old guys all riled up and everything...I think Dillo and Mr. P both had to take a Nitro and go lay down someplace.


    Hey, I've been on good behavior today  
It's the guys that are starting all the trouble  :tng:


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Not my boobies  :tng:


 How selfish. What about us who have no boobies? Are we to be disenfranchised and cast aside like so much rubbish...OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> She has been busy stirring up trouble...getting all the old guys all riled up and everything...I think Dillo and Mr. P both had to take a Nitro and go lay down someplace.


 

naaaaa doing dishes in the VIP room---bunch of slobs!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been on good behavior today
> It's the guys that are starting all the trouble  :tng:


 *reviews two pages of posts*

Hmmm by golly you are right...but I know you were thinking about it!


----------



## dmp

I could post a pic of *my* boobies...


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> 6000 posts and 400 pages...is that meaningful?



*151 pages.


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I could post a pic of *my* boobies...


 go for it d


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> How selfish. What about us who have no boobies? Are we to be disenfranchised and cast aside like so much rubbish...OH THE HUMANITY!


Sorry, Sugar Dumplin'!  This ones just for you   



















:tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm sure!
> 
> *6000!!  WOOHOO!! *




And you had the 5999th reply


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> *reviews two pages of posts*
> 
> Hmmm by golly you are right...but I know you were thinking about it!


:rotflmao:


----------



## dmp

dilloduck said:
			
		

> go for it d


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> *151 pages.


Mine says 402...Settings.


----------



## CSM

WOOHOO! I can now expect this weekly, just like my welfare check, right? I mean this is an entitlement right?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hi


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> hi


 Mornin


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> hi


There's my Sweetstuff!!  How ya doin' sug??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Uhhh I'm doin ok...
Still have to buy my wife a present.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> hi




Hey Joker,

I can't believe how long my family can sleep.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh I'm doin ok...
> Still have to buy my wife a present.


Uh oh!  Still no ideas??
Gift certificates, gift certificates, gift certificates!!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> And you had the 5999th reply


Picky!!!  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

That to me says
lazy, lazy, lazy


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh I'm doin ok...
> Still have to buy my wife a present.


THE VOICE OF EXPERIENCE HERE...DRUG STORE, CHRISTMAS EVE, BUBBLE BATH.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh I'm doin ok...
> Still have to buy my wife a present.




You better get her one quickly.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm leaning towards jewelry. easy to wrap!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm leaning towards jewelry. easy to wrap!!!




Buy the jewelry, they will wrap it for you.  Couldn't get any easier.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Buy the jewelry, they will wrap it for you.  Couldn't get any easier.


Ya that's what I was thinkin. Plus I gotta go to Denver with all my gifts,
and my car is already full!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That to me says
> lazy, lazy, lazy


Oh hell, Not to me!  I love gift certificates.  But I've been married ALOT longer than you, LOL!  I know he gets frustrated not knowing what to get me, even though I'm happy with anything I get.  But he knows I like crafts, he gets me a gift certificate to my favorite craft store and I'm in hog heaven!!  He remembered what I liked and still gave me options of exactly what I want.
But I'm not like most women, so don't go by me


----------



## Mr. P

Or the Dewalt 18 volt battery operated tool set at Home depot! Always a hit!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh hell, Not to me!  I love gift certificates.  But I've been married ALOT longer than you, LOL!  I know he gets frustrated not knowing what to get me, even though I'm happy with anything I get.  But he knows I like crafts, he gets me a gift certificate to my favorite craft store and I'm in hog heaven!!  He remembered what I liked and still gave me options of exactly what I want.
> But I'm not like most women, so don't go by me


ya, but I did that for her birthday. It's too easy, too good to be true.
Don't want to take that chance!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Or the Dewalt 18 volt battery operated tool set at Home depot! Always a hit!


Instant divorce!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh hell, Not to me!  I love gift certificates.  But I've been married ALOT longer than you, LOL!  I know he gets frustrated not knowing what to get me, even though I'm happy with anything I get.  But he knows I like crafts, he gets me a gift certificate to my favorite craft store and I'm in hog heaven!!  He remembered what I liked and still gave me options of exactly what I want.
> But I'm not like most women, so don't go by me




I prefer them, I like to buy the books that I want.  The trick is to get the Certificate from some place she loves to shop.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I prefer them, I like to buy the books that I want.  The trick is to get the Certificate from some place she loves to shop.


For her birthday i just got one from the mall. It was strange cause it was 
just a visa check card, could be used anywhere, yet I already have one.
Didn't think bout it till I bought it but I paid for a card I already have!
Kinda lame huh?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Instant divorce!!!


Nahhhhh...not if ya play it right..ya say..
"see hon, now I can make that whatever you wanted"...Maybe this is to advanced for ya right now..Okay, stick with jewelry.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The trick is to get the Certificate from some place she loves to shop.


EXACTLY!!!!

For my birthday I got a $50 gift certificate to the craft store, $100 bill for the fabric store, and I was happier than I could possibly have been with a $500 necklace!  Then again, I don't do jewelry.  LOL!!


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Or the Dewalt 18 volt battery operated tool set at Home depot! Always a hit!




A few years ago I found a Bosch 24V drill on close-out for $99.  Wow.  My wife LOVED it!! And she still uses it.    


My wife's gifts?  

Belt-sander from her parents
Hand-sander from my brother

For stocking-stuffers I got her a laser-level, some wood-clamps, and a tool belt.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Kinda lame huh?


NO!!  I don't think it's lame, I think it's very thoughtful!!


----------



## dmp

...sometimes it's pretty cool to have a wife who isn't into romatic/thoughtful/pretty things. 

hehe


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> For her birthday i just got one from the mall. It was strange cause it was
> just a visa check card, could be used anywhere, yet I already have one.
> Didn't think bout it till I bought it but I paid for a card I already have!
> Kinda lame huh?




Yeah, but if you just handed her the card that she already has and said "Go Shopping!" it would definitely be lazy.  It shows you cared to actually go and think about her.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> A few years ago I found a Bosch 24V drill on close-out for $99.  Wow.  My wife LOVED it!! And she still uses it.
> 
> 
> My wife's gifts?
> 
> Belt-sander from her parents
> Hand-sander from my brother
> 
> For stocking-stuffers I got her a laser-level, some wood-clamps, and a tool belt.


Toolbelt might be an option, kinda kinky!!!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...sometimes it's pretty cool to have a wife who isn't into romatic/thoughtful/pretty things.
> 
> hehe


How about a wife who doesn't want presents at all?  LOL!!  That's me.  Although when I do get something, down to a handwritten card, it means more to me than anything!!


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...sometimes it's pretty cool to have a wife who isn't into romatic/thoughtful/pretty things.
> 
> hehe




I buy my wife electronics, she loves them!


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...sometimes it's pretty cool to have a wife who isn't into romatic/thoughtful/pretty things.
> 
> hehe


Ain't it the truth!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How about a wife who doesn't want presents at all?  LOL!!  That's me.  Although when I do get something, down to a handwritten card, it means more to me than anything!!


I didn't know one existed


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How about a wife who doesn't want presents at all?  LOL!!  That's me.  Although when I do get something, down to a handwritten card, it means more to me than anything!!



We're kinda like that....presents aren't something we look forward to, because we buy what we want, and can afford, all the time anyway.

It means more to us to hang out with the kids and junk and stuff...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I didn't know one existed




Well for you they don't.


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ain't it the truth!




The problem is, *I* am into Romantic/Thoughtful crap. 

I'm like a fat, ugly woman...who pees standing up.  (sigh).


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I didn't know one existed


Well, now you do  

I don't like expected gifts (Christmas, birthday, Anniversary, Exspecially Valentines day) but out of the blue little somethings tickle my heart!!  

I have been getting gifts for my birthday and Christmas, little somethings, because of the kids.  That's sweet!!


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> The problem is, *I* am into Romantic/Thoughtful crap.
> 
> I'm like a fat, ugly woman...who pees standing up.  (sigh).


No problem..just tell er ya want a box of chocalate. Everyones happy.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> The problem is, *I* am into Romantic/Thoughtful crap.
> 
> I'm like a fat, ugly woman...who pees standing up.  (sigh).




I don't want any!


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No problem..just tell er ya want a box of chocalate. Everyones happy.




Good call.   I think she found an RX8 Rotary Engine-thing Key chain for me.  Sorta odd, because I don't keep my car keys on a keychain.  But I'd use it for my house keys.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I think I'll stick with the jewelry.
and maybe a nurse outfit.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think I'll stick with the jewelry.
> and maybe a nurse outfit.




I'd rather be buying for a girly-girl...even though buying for a 'carpenter-girl' is easier....you're lucky.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think I'll stick with the jewelry.
> and maybe a nurse outfit.




LOL.  The nurse outfit is for you!  I wouldn't wrap that if you actually want her to wear it.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I think I'll stick with the jewelry.
> and maybe a nurse outfit.


Jewelry, blahhh, but that's me   Same goes for roses.  It's the same ole same ole.

Nurse outfit would be cool though


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd rather be buying for a girly-girl...even though buying for a 'carpenter-girl' is easier....you're lucky.


maybe a carpenter-girl outfit...
Hmmmm


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Jewelry, blahhh, but that's me   Same goes for roses.  It's the same ole same ole.
> 
> Nurse outfit would be cool though




Here's my wife in the outfit I got her last year


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Here's my wife in the outfit I got her last year


LMAO!!  You are so full of shit!!!!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> maybe a carpenter-girl outfit...
> Hmmmm


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  You are so full of shit!!!!




wha? You don't think she's hot?  Joker thinks my wife is hot...in the 'Say something nice thread' he replied so.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Here's my wife in the outfit I got her last year


Ya, uh huh....
We've all seen your wife, and no...we weren't too busy staring at her boobs 
to remember what she looked like.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

>


All I see is a big red X


----------



## Mr. P

As far as gift certs...I don't see that as lazy at all. I see it more like, I know you love this place or that
and I want it to be the perfect gift, that only you can choose..No returns, no wrong size..etc.
Ya go with her, depending on the store..if she wants something that exceeds the cert...ya pony up the difference on the spot. Or just give her the CC to make up the difference and stay home.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> All I see is a big red X



http://www.tvacres.com/images/tool_time_girl3.jpg


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> As far as gift certs...I don't see that as lazy at all. I see it more like, I know you love this place or that
> and I want it to be the perfect gift, that only you can choose..No returns, no wrong size..etc.
> Ya go with her, depending on the store..if she wants something that exceeds the cert...ya pony up the difference on the spot. Or just give her the CC to make up the difference and stay home.


Tell 'em Sweet P!!

Take notes Joker!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I guess... Wouldn't want to give her the CC though,
Might end up with a bill that will last me till next Christmas!


----------



## dmp

Try giving her an application for a JOB, already filled out.  That'd be a neat gift for a wife.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> http://www.tvacres.com/images/tool_time_girl3.jpg


I got this...
Is it a dirty pic???

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /images/tool_time_girl3.jpg on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I got this...
> Is it a dirty pic???
> 
> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /images/tool_time_girl3.jpg on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request




wow..no - it's not dirty in the least..


----------



## Mr. P

Later folks..stuff to do.


----------



## dmp




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Try giving her an application for a JOB, already filled out.  That'd be a neat gift for a wife.


  
Instant divorce
Might as well get her a membership to Jenny Craig.
(no my wife is not fat)


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Instant divorce
> Might as well get her a membership to Jenny Craig.
> (no my wife is not fat)




But it'd be pretty funny.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

>


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Much better!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm tooltime babe!!!!!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Much better!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm tooltime babe!!!!!




yup - best of both worlds...sexy AND capable


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> yup - best of both worlds...sexy AND capable


My wife can cook...
She doesn't like to though   
(sigh)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> yup - best of both worlds...sexy AND capable


Today's Word of The Day:
Voluminous [vo·lu·mi·nous] adj.  Having great volume, fullness, size, or
number; ample or lengthy in speech or writing: voluminous paperwork.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> My wife can cook...
> She doesn't like to though
> (sigh)




My wife can, and does cook...very well...very often. She's to the point she feels the need to apologize if dinner's not ready when I get home from work.

She's a gift...she's a blessing.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Today's Word of The Day:
> Voluminous [vo·lu·mi·nous] adj.  Having great volume, fullness, size, or
> number; ample or lengthy in speech or writing: voluminous paperwork.


I'm eating a voluminous pancake.  Does that work?  LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> My wife can, and does cook...very well...very often. She's to the point she feels the need to apologize if dinner's not ready when I get home from work.
> 
> She's a gift...she's a blessing.


RUB IT IN WHY DON'T YA!!!

Nahh, I'm joking. 
I don't mind the cookin that much cause I usually do it.
I love to cook, I just wish I had more time to do so.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm eating a voluminous pancake.  Does that work?  LOL!!




mmm...pancakes.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm eating a voluminous sausage.  Does that work?  LOL!!


Sure!
Works for me!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm eating a voluminous pancake.  Does that work?  LOL!!




My stomache is very voluminous.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sure!
> Works for me!!!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> RUB IT IN WHY DON'T YA!!!
> 
> Nahh, I'm joking.
> I don't mind the cookin that much cause I usually do it.
> I love to cook, I just wish I had more time to do so.




I used to love to cook...however, I felt it best to back off and let mary do her thing.  I have a brother who did EVERYTHING for his wife, since day one.  Now, she's useless.  He does all the laundry.  All the cleaning.  All the Cooking...She lays around the house.


----------



## dmp

:sausage: 



			
				UsaPride said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I used to love to cook...however, I felt it best to back off and let mary do her thing.  I have a brother who did EVERYTHING for his wife, since day one.  Now, she's useless.  He does all the laundry.  All the cleaning.  All the Cooking...She lays around the house.


That's all I do is half the cooking...and help with the kid.
She does the rest while I'm at work.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's all I do is half the cooking...and help with the kid.
> She does the rest while I'm at work.




Good woman.


----------



## no1tovote4

I love to cook.  It is a nice quiet time when I can tell my family to go sit in front of the tube or something while I do my thing.  Very Zen.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I love to cook.  It is a nice quiet time when I can tell my family to go sit in front of the tube or something while I do my thing.  Very Zen.


Sup man?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sup man?




Not much, family slept in I came down to do the website for the Lodge.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not much, family slept in I came down to do the website for the Lodge.


thinking about starting a military memories thread after we talked
about "the good ole times" last night.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> thinking about starting a military memories thread after we talked
> about "the good ole times" last night.




Yah, it was fun.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yah, it was fun.




yeah...good times...


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> yeah...good times...


LMAO!!
Those women are so dumb, but I swear I laugh so hard!!!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!
> Those women are so dumb, but I swear I laugh so hard!!!






 :cof:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> :cof:


When we gunna get some audio for that cowbell????


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> When we gunna get some audio for that cowbell????




http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/12491


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Who else got stuck working today???
It's like -7 degrees here today!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Who else got stuck working today???
> It's like -7 degrees here today!




Not me!  Sitting at home with the kids dancing to the music playing on the computer.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not me!  Sitting at home with the kids dancing to the music playing on the computer.


FOCKER...
I know it's cold up there!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> thinking about starting a military memories thread after we talked
> about "the good ole times" last night.


Hey ones started..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey ones started..


Other than the one I started?
Where at dude?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> FOCKER...
> I know it's cold up there!




Snot-freezing cold!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Other than the one I started?
> Where at dude?


Sure I started it back in..oh maybe aug.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Sure I started it back in..oh maybe aug.


Where is it?


----------



## dmp

it's 40 degrees here. 

I'd rather it were snowing...


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Where is it?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=139562&postcount=1


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=139562&postcount=1


sorry.... wouldn't hurt to have some more stories!!!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> sorry.... wouldn't hurt to have some more stories!!!




In this context, the word 'some' doesn't mean anything; doesn't change the meaning.

"Wouldn't hurt to have more stories" = same meaning, fewer words.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> sorry.... wouldn't hurt to have some more stories!!!


No problem here...it didn't seem to go anywhere.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> In this context, the word 'some' doesn't mean anything; doesn't change the meaning.
> 
> "Wouldn't hurt to have more stories" = same meaning, fewer words.


smart ass...great story by the way...
Brought up some painful Iraq memories for me.
Don't know if i should post them.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, thanks to Joker, as soon as I can get my butt to Wal-Mart, I'll have pics to post of me!  Nothing nasty, just happy faces


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> smart ass...great story by the way...
> Brought up some painful Iraq memories for me.
> Don't know if i should post them.



It's your call, obviously.  But I find healing in discussion.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> It's your call, obviously.  But I find healing in discussion.


I understand.. I was actually expecting more humor,
but that's a great story!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I understand.. I was actually expecting more humor,
> but that's a great story!




I posted a 'follow-up' story


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

me too.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:


Teaser!!  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Teaser!!  :tng:


WHO SAID I WAS TEASING!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> WHO SAID I WAS TEASING!!!


Silly!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You should change "Southern Belle" to "Joker's Sex Kitten"
I'll give you a dollar


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You should change "Southern Belle" to "Joker's Sex Kitten"
> I'll give you a dollar


Where's my dollar??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

In my pants...


----------



## dmp

I want a dollar


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Here


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I want a dollar


LMAO!!!!!!!  Too funny!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I want a dollar


hey..... Your not my sex kitten.
ok you are but don't tell USA


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Here


Yall can split this!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ok you are but don't tell USA


  

That's okay.  I"m changing mine now  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's okay.  I"m changing mine now  :tng:


NO,NO, I never said i was with D.
I just gave him the money for changing his tag.
Already reped him so I thougt the money would be a nice gift.
Besides...I gave you more than a dollar!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NO,NO, I never said i was with D.





			
				Joker the two timer w/D said:
			
		

> hey..... Your not my sex kitten.
> ok you are but don't tell USA


:tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :tng:


I didn't mean it Sex Kitten!!!
You're the only one for me!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I didn't mean it Sex Kitten!!!
> You're the only one for me!!!


     That's better


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's better


He changed his anyway!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Seen Manu today???


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Seen Manu today???


Nope, I haven't.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

How bout Shattered?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How bout Shattered?


She was here this morning but she left for work.


----------



## dmp

I'd LIKE to be a sex toy to a woman...I'm handing out resumes if any woman is interested


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sweet & Innocent my ass....
I guess you're giving up your status as Joker's sex kitten.
Hmmm 
I might have to start taking aps too.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd LIKE to be a sex toy to a woman...I'm handing out resumes if any woman is interested


Well, apparently I already have a Boytoy, LOL!!  

Don't know what to do with that.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sweet & Innocent my ass....


LMAO!!  You don't think so?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, apparently I already have a Boytoy, LOL!!
> 
> Don't know what to do with that.


DO YOU ?????


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> DO YOU ?????


LMAO!!!  Hey, I never said he was, he did  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  You don't think so?


I know better


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Hey, I never said he was, he did  :tng:


That's it.....
I guess it's all about Shattered now!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's it.....
> I guess it's all about Shattered now!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


You did it!!!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You did it!!!


*I* didn't!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, apparently I already have a Boytoy, LOL!!
> 
> Don't know what to do with that.


BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmp

You can DO IT!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You can DO IT!


YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT I CAN!!!


----------



## UsaPride

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, apparently I already have a Boytoy, LOL!!
> 
> Don't know what to do with that.


Exactly!  "Apparently" I have one.  HE said he was my boytoy.

I don't even know what to do with a boytoy!!!

Why am I explaining myself to you?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Exactly!  "Apparently" I have one.  HE said he was my boytoy.
> 
> I don't even know what to do with a boytoy!!!
> 
> Why am I explaining myself to you?




cuz you love him? 

Cuz you feel guilty?

Naughty?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Exactly!  "Apparently" I have one.  HE said he was my boytoy.
> 
> I don't even know what to do with a boytoy!!!
> 
> Why am I explaining myself to you?



But you admited to him being your boytoy

Beats me!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> cuz you love him?
> 
> Cuz you feel guilty?
> 
> Naughty?


  
 :sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> cuz you love him?


  Who, Joker???



> Cuz you feel guilty?


 Nope, nothing to feel guilty about.  Just professing my innocence!



> Naughty?


Sometimes


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Who, Joker???
> 
> Nope, nothing to feel guilty about.  Just professing my innocence!
> 
> 
> Sometimes


** coughs the word (bullshit) **


----------



## dmp

Get naughty over the lastest pic of me:


Dancing just for YOU!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Dancing just for YOU!!


Damn, D, pretty darn sexy!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

He's got Moobies!!!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn, D, pretty darn sexy!!




Thanks! 

I've lost 3lbs!


----------



## dmp

Here's me shaven...last holloween:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I've lost 3lbs!


Was that after you took a shit?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Here's me shaven...last holloween:


LMAO!!  You're such a goob!  

I've seen your picture! :tng:


----------



## dmp

Here's a shot a coworker got while at the Office Xmas party...I was napping.

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/a/c/acl142/yea.JPG


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

d, can I feel your Moobies???


----------



## Deornwulf

I just never know what to say in threads like this one. I mean, I would hate to just go on and on about nothing and annoy other people with mindless chatter about inconsequential things that sound like I took them from episodes of Seinfeld which would be impossible because I have never watched the show, prefering to watch such shows like Babylon 5 which incidentally is supposed to be in production for a new series that could do well if the original chemistry of the first show is captured and if the producers will let Michael actually run the series for 5 years like he originally planned but cut to 4 years when he was told it was cancelled but then had to tack on another year of material when he was told he could have a fifth year but none of this is really germane to anything else being discussed in this thread so I should really think of something else more interesting to talk about but if it is too interesting I won't be able to be the last person to post in this thread.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> d, can i feel your Moobies!




I don't swing that way...


----------



## dmp

Me and the boy, after he was born..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Deornwulf said:
			
		

> I just never know what to say in threads like this one. I mean, I would hate to just go on and on about nothing and annoy other people with mindless chatter about inconsequential things that sound like I took them from episodes of Seinfeld which would be impossible because I have never watched the show, prefering to watch such shows like Babylon 5 which incidentally is supposed to be in production for a new series that could do well if the original chemistry of the first show is captured and if the producers will let Michael actually run the series for 5 years like he originally planned but cut to 4 years when he was told it was cancelled but then had to tack on another year of material when he was told he could have a fifth year but none of this is really germane to anything else being discussed in this thread so I should really think of something else more interesting to talk about but if it is too interesting I won't be able to be the last person to post in this thread.


Breathe dude!!!
can we get another period in there???


----------



## UsaPride

Deornwulf said:
			
		

> I just never know what to say in threads like this one. I mean, I would hate to just go on and on about nothing and annoy other people with mindless chatter about inconsequential things that sound like I took them from episodes of Seinfeld which would be impossible because I have never watched the show, prefering to watch such shows like Babylon 5 which incidentally is supposed to be in production for a new series that could do well if the original chemistry of the first show is captured and if the producers will let Michael actually run the series for 5 years like he originally planned but cut to 4 years when he was told it was cancelled but then had to tack on another year of material when he was told he could have a fifth year but none of this is really germane to anything else being discussed in this thread so I should really think of something else more interesting to talk about but if it is too interesting I won't be able to be the last person to post in this thread.


Um, a simple "Hi", could've saved alot of typing, LOL!!
Just teasing  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Me and the boy, after he was born..


That is not you!!  Show a real picture of ya!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Breathe dude!!!
> can we get another period in there???


:rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

We're just messin with ya,
feel free to post whatever you want....I do.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That is not you!!  Show a real picture of ya!




Okay..fine.  

Hope you haven't eaten in the last 30 minutes...


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> feel free to post whatever you want....I do.


We all do!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Okay..fine.
> 
> Hope you haven't eaten in the last 30 minutes...


That's not you!  Kinda looks like ya, but that can't be you!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's not you!  Kinda looks like ya, but that can't be you!




uh...why not?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's not you!  Kinda looks like ya, but that can't be you!




here's a close up...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's not you!  Kinda looks like ya, but that can't be you!


Maybe just the head!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Maybe just the head!


There ya go!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> here's a close up...


You sure I can't feel the Moobies???


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> here's a close up...


Now THAT's you!!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now THAT's you!!




uh - they both are me.


----------



## dmp

Another 'body shot'


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> uh - they both are me.


That body was NOT yours!  I don't believe it!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That body was NOT yours!  I don't believe it!




You're cruel.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You're cruel.


Cruel?  LMAO!!  Sorry, D!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Another 'body shot'


Stop teasing me......


----------



## dmp

Don't upset me...I play with guns...


----------



## UsaPride

Mmm Mmm Mmm, Man in a uniform


----------



## dmp

again..


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> again..


Dang, racer too?  Whoa!


----------



## dmp

Out on an POW rescue mission during Sergeant's Time


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Out on an POW rescue mission during Sergeant's Time


Dang, that looks like it should be in an Army magazine!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, a simple "Hi", could've saved alot of typing



Hi


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Out on an POW rescue mission during Sergeant's Time


Ahhh those were the days


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ahhh those were the days



uh? you were a 96B...you sat behind a desk and analyzed maps and shit. 

 :cof:  :read:     :sausage:  :sausage:  :tng: 


Here's me too! In all my fatness


----------



## UsaPride

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hi


Hey Frenchie!!!  

BTW, thanks


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> uh? you were a 96B...you sat behind a desk and analyzed maps and shit.
> 
> :cof:  :read:     :sausage:  :sausage:  :tng:
> 
> 
> Here's me too! In all my fatness


NEGATIVE, I was attached to an Infantry Division...
I didn't have a desk, till I was short!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE, I was attached to an Infantry Division...
> I didn't have a desk, till I was short!




sure...okay rambo. 


:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> sure...okay rambo.
> 
> 
> :


You're so full of shit   
:rotflmao:

There is a difference between Tactical intel and Strategic!!!


----------



## UsaPride

I don't have to work tonight, WOOHOO!!  Going to get my pics, hopefully


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't have to work tonight, WOOHOO!!  Going to get my pics, hopefully


 
I assume you'll share?


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I assume you'll share?


Of course!   But they're clean pics so noone get any hopes up  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Of course!   But they're clean pics so noone get any hopes up  :tng:



clean pics! shit.  :bangheads 

oh yea afternoon all


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang, that looks like it should be in an Army magazine!



i particulary like the wedding ring and manicure


----------



## Mr. P

Hey there Manu..How's the left coast today?


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey there Manu..How's the left coast today?



afternoon P

70 and sunny with fags and morons everywhere

you have no idea how much booze it takes to level the playing field out here

how are things in dixie?


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> afternoon P
> 
> 70 and sunny with fags and morons everywhere
> 
> you have no idea how much booze it takes to level the playing field out here
> 
> how are things in dixie?



About 33* here..fire burning in the fireplace...all is well, I guess.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> About 33* here..fire burning in the fireplace...all is well, I guess.



sounds cozy....you cooking up a storm for the family


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sounds cozy....you cooking up a storm for the family


Not tonight..they are both out shopping..
A girl thing I guess...Jus me an the damn cats! Oh and the fire and beer..what combo!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not tonight..they are both out shopping..
> A girl thing I guess...Jus me an the damn cats! Oh and the fire and beer..what combo!




hmmmmmmmm....quite evening, beer, fire, no wife, no kids?

are you sure your aren't in heaven?


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmm....quite evening, beer, fire, no wife, no kids?
> 
> are you sure your aren't in heaven?


Nahhh..It's I'm in Georgia, but it's close.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhh..It's I'm in Georgia, but it's close.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh georgia....beautiful countryside....and southern women....damn


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh georgia....beautiful countryside....and southern women....damn


Yep..ya got the beach, the swamp, the plain, the Mountains (Okay some don't consider em mountains,
but we do  ) All ya could ever want...cept maybe if you like desert.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep..ya got the beach, the swamp, the plain, the Mountains (Okay some don't consider em mountains,
> but we do  ) All ya could ever want...cept maybe if you like desert.




Mountains?  They are hills.  I been there.  You got to come to the Continental Divide to see mountains.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Mountains?  They are hills.  I been there.  You got to come to the Continental Divide to see mountains.


Been there...out west too...But here, their Mountains.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Been there...out west too...But here, their Mountains.




Ah, don't take it all personally and stuff....

It's just that if it doesn't have snow on the top year-round it ain't a mountain.

:cof:


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ah, don't take it all personally and stuff....
> 
> It's just that if it doesn't have snow on the top year-round it ain't a mountain.
> 
> :cof:


Oh, I don't take it personal at all....
Butt Head!
  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
Really I don't, No1.. I've seen all the mountains in this country..I know what ya mean..But the fact still is, to us, they ARE mountains...and no one else can make good sweet tea!


----------



## no1tovote4

It is minus seven degrees Fahrenheit out here!  The wind chill must be -32!

Talking about long underwear.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It is minus seven degrees Fahrenheit out here!  The wind chill must be -32!
> 
> Talking about long underwear.


Long underwear, HELL..I'd be moving!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Long under HELL..I'd be moving!




It don't happen all that often and it adds spice to life.  Amazing in a place where it gets over 100 degrees in the Summer sometimes it can go negative in the winter.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It don't happen all that often and it adds spice to life.  Amazing in a place where it gets over 100 degrees in the Summer sometimes it can go negative in the winter.


Yep...I remember a take--off from there (Denver) in early summer...it was hot and we were heavy...I had my doubts about whether we'd make it (all the books said we would).
Nice they had such Loooooooooog runways...They're like that for a reason.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep...I remember a take--off from there (Denver) in early summer...it was hot and we were heavy...I had my doubts about whether we'd make it (all the books said we would).
> Nice they had such Loooooooooog runways...They're like that for a reason.




Looks like the books were right.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Looks like the books were right.


They were...but you could just feel you were on the edge. Controls sloppy..long acceleration time..It's uncomfortable.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> They were...but you could just feel you were on the edge. Controls sloppy..long acceleration time..It's uncomfortable.




I bet, sounds like running a race in a car when the track is wet.  Trying to get the tires hot enough for traction is difficult.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I bet, sounds like running a race in a car when the track is wet.  Trying to get the tires hot enough for traction is difficult.


Maybe somethin like that...I've never raced, but understand the need for 'X' temp for proper surface traction.

 Now imagine the steering and suspension being loose until you reach that temperature, too. That would be a good comparison.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Maybe somethin like that...I've never raced, but understand the need for 'X' temp for proper surface traction.
> 
> Now imagine the steering and suspension being loose until you reach that temperature, too. That would be a good comparison.




That would be the sux.

You have to run the car in a wavy motion in order to get more surface temp on the tires, in a car that simply isn't built for human comfort.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That would be the sux.
> 
> You have to run the car in a wavy motion in order to get more surface temp on the tires, in a car that simply isn't built for human comfort.


Well hell..get drunk first and it'll feel like a straight line.


----------



## UsaPride

Hello, hello


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hello, hello




Hello Little One!  Hotcha, it is good to see ya!


----------



## UsaPride

Hey SugarPlum


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey SugarPlum


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I found out that the reason I can't get my pics off this camera is something's wrong with the card.  UGGH!!
So, I'm gonna try one more thing, and then I quit!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I found out that the reason I can't get my pics off this camera is something's wrong with the card.  UGGH!!
> So, I'm gonna try one more thing, and then I quit!  :tng:




Blow it up then turn it in for the Warranty?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Blow it up then turn it in for the Warranty?


Warranty?  LMAO!!  This thing is so old.  I swear, it's a good camera, I love it, just can't get the pics off.  But, I can turn that card reader in and use that money for a new card, but I'd have to go to Wal-Mart to get them put on a CD everytime I want my pics developed.  Oh mercy, why all the trouble??


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Warranty?  LMAO!!  This thing is so old.  I swear, it's a good camera, I love it, just can't get the pics off.  But, I can turn that card reader in and use that money for a new card, but I'd have to go to Wal-Mart to get them put on a CD everytime I want my pics developed.  Oh mercy, why all the trouble??




Did you see?  It is -7 degrees here now.  Probably colder I haven't checked the thermometer in a while.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you see?  It is -7 degrees here now.  Probably colder I haven't checked the thermometer in a while.


    It's 53 here    Man, heat wave, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's 53 here    Man, heat wave, LOL!!




I gots to go get me some cancer sticks.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I gots to go get me some cancer sticks.


 
Coming back?


----------



## no1tovote4

Yah, we have to stay up tonight.  Santa is coming in the Mountains and I have to put the gifts in the back of my truck and hide them with a nice tarp.  It will be even colder in Fraser, I can't imagine what the temp might be there.  It is often the coldest place in the 48 states.


----------



## UsaPride

Sounds like fun, cold, but fun, LOL!!
See ya later


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun, cold, but fun, LOL!!
> See ya later




I'll be back Sweet Thing.

:cof:  Drink some coco while you wait.  I am sure you will be holding your breath.  LOL!  j/k.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :cof:  Drink some coco while you wait.


I think I may do that


----------



## Deornwulf

I was bored and wanted to see how long of a sentence I could construct without crossing over into being a run-on sentence. I think I failed.


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello all.


----------



## UsaPride

Deornwulf said:
			
		

> I was bored and wanted to see how long of a sentence I could construct without crossing over into being a run-on sentence. I think I failed.


You did great!  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hello all.


Hey Sugar Plum!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey Sugar Plum!!


(squiggles)

Howdy!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (squiggles)


----------



## Mr. P

Good night All...and Merry Christmas.


----------



## no1tovote4

How are things going?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good night All...and Merry Christmas.




Happy Hanuchristmakwanzmaska!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good night All...and Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas, Sweet P!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Hey Lil' One!

What do you do on New Years?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey Lil' One!
> 
> What do you do on New Years?


Absolutely nothing!  Usually watch the ball drop if I'm still awake.  

What about you?


----------



## no1tovote4

We drop the kids off at my mother's house and go to the Comedy Club where they do a show with three headliners and free flowing Champaigne after the show until 2:00 AM.  

Fantastic fun!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We drop the kids off at my mother's house and go to the Comedy Club where they do a show with three headliners and free flowing Champaigne after the show until 2:00 AM.
> 
> Fantastic fun!


Sounds Awesome!!  I think I've only been out on New Years Eve once.  It was fun, it was also 12 years ago, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sounds Awesome!!  I think I've only been out on New Years Eve once.  It was fun, it was also 12 years ago, LOL!




12 Years!  

This is my favorite holiday!  You need to go do something this year.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I've got to work.  By the time I get off, I'll probably be to tired to do anything anyway, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I've got to work.  By the time I get off, I'll probably be to tired to do anything anyway, LOL!




That's sad....

Hey, is the only picture you posted the one when you were PG?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey, is the only picture you posted the one when you were PG?


No.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No.




Where is the other one?  I have been looking for pictures to match with the ones I keep in my head...

I posted one from HS, it is the only one I have on my computer.  LOL.

I will wait until after Hanuchristmakwanzmaska and see if I get a nice scanner for a gift.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I posted one from HS, it is the only one I have on my computer.  LOL.


I've got mine on the computer too, I'm just trying to find it.  Kinda scared to post it, I had high hair, LMAO!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I've got mine on the computer too, I'm just trying to find it.  Kinda scared to post it, I had high hair, LMAO!!!




80s?  I had the required haircut of the 80s.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 80s?  I had the required haircut of the 80s.


LOL!!  Um, no.  It wasn't that high!  LOL!!  I graduated '91.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Um, no.  It wasn't that high!  LOL!!  I graduated '91.




Which means that in 89 you were in HS!  Hoorah!

Oh well.  I got to go get the gifts and situate them correctly in the bed of the truck.  don't want Santa gifts mixed with the ones that we need to open at my mother's tomorrow.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Which means that in 89 you were in HS!  Hoorah!


Yeah, I was thinking senior picture  :tng:



> Oh well.  I got to go get the gifts and situate them correctly in the bed of the truck.  don't want Santa gifts mixed with the ones that we need to open at my mother's tomorrow.


Have fun!!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was thinking senior picture  :tng:
> 
> 
> Have fun!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas!




Good night and Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## dilloduck

good morning all you early risers! :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

Morning..


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, No1.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, No1.



How ya doing.  Tonight I am cooking Christmas dinner at my mother's house.  I am barbecueing Lobster.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> How ya doing.  Tonight I am cooking Christmas dinner at my mother's house.  I am barbecueing Lobster.  Wish me luck.


Good luck..I'm sure it will turn out fine.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good luck..I'm sure it will turn out fine.




I can only hope, but this is the first time out for a new recipe.  I always get a little flutter.  Don't want to screw up something so expensive.  However I was able to serve it for my wife at home without messing it up....(always got to try them before putting them to such an important use ya know!)

I will be using your Scampi recipe tonight as well.  I decided to go Corn Chowder with Lobster instead of bisque.  Also a nice Crab salad...

I have mashed Cauliflower on the menu as well, but it isn't a seafood item.  I needed some filler!


----------



## UsaPride

Merry Christmas Eve, Friends


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Eve, Friends




Lil' One!  How are you on this lovely day!  Temp here is now 40 Degrees, the cold broke!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Lil' One!  How are you on this lovely day!  Temp here is now 40 Degrees, the cold broke!


Hey Sugar Plum, I'm absolutely fabulous!!  
It's 39 here, but feels good outside.  "Santa" just called and talked to the kids and they loved it.  What a wonderful day


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I can only hope, but this is the first time out for a new recipe.  I always get a little flutter.  Don't want to screw up something so expensive.  However I was able to serve it for my wife at home without messing it up....(always got to try them before putting them to such an important use ya know!)
> 
> I will be using your Scampi recipe tonight as well.  I decided to go Corn Chowder with Lobster instead of bisque.  Also a nice Crab salad...
> 
> I have mashed Cauliflower on the menu as well, but it isn't a seafood item.  I needed some filler!



Scampi will be a hit..will you have a puter connection?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Scampi will be a hit..will you have a puter connection?




Dial up...


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dial up...


That's okay...you can let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey Sugar Plum, I'm absolutely fabulous!!
> It's 39 here, but feels good outside.  "Santa" just called and talked to the kids and they loved it.  What a wonderful day




"Santa" will call during Christmas dinner at Mom's house.  I can't wait to see Diersen's face.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's okay...you can let us know how it all turns out.




I'll try.

The hardest part for me is getting the timing down.  I wan't everything to get done at about the same time.  Nobody wants cold Mashed Cauliflower, or Lobster for that matter...


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for me to get going.  Got to help Ma clean up her house and make sure I have enough fuel for the BBQ.

See ya all later and Merry Christmas!


----------



## UsaPride

Merry Christmas sweetie!!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Time for me to get going.  Got to help Ma clean up her house and make sure I have enough fuel for the BBQ.
> 
> See ya all later and Merry Christmas!


Have a good one..Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mr. P

Hey there, Grits!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey there, Grits!


Hey, Sweet P!  

Are you having a gee whiz golly wonderful day?  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

a busy one for sure...popin in an out..lots to do today.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> a busy one for sure...popin in an out..lots to do today.


Well, this has been my first chance to check in today but gotta head back out.  Getting us all ready to get to Grandma and Papa's house for Christmas dinner.  Good thing too, I'm starving!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, this has been my first chance to check in today but gotta head back out.  Getting us all ready to get to Grandma and Papa's house for Christmas dinner.  Good thing too, I'm starving!!


See ya...Merry Christmas!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> See ya...Merry Christmas!


Well, I'm gonna post my graduation pic first, Don't laugh!!  LOL!!

Merry Christmas, Sweet P!!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning, all.

*MERRY **CHRISTMAS*


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Morning, all.
> 
> *MERRY **CHRISTMAS*




HEY MR.P---same to you----!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

*MERRY *  
*CHRISTMAS*


----------



## UsaPride

Well the kids are STILL playing and should pass out from exhaustion any minute now, LOL!  Husbands napping, everyones gone, finally!   

But my friends aren't here on the thread


----------



## dilloduck

good morning all----survive Christmas intact ???


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> good morning all----survive Christmas intact ???


Morning, Ducky!!  Christmas was absolutely great!!  Except last night I figured out it was Sat. instead of Sun. and that was a little disappointing, LOL!
Oh, and I woke up this morning to SNOW!  YUCK!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning, Ducky!!  Christmas was absolutely great!!  Except last night I figured out it was Sat. instead of Sun. and that was a little disappointing, LOL!
> Oh, and I woke up this morning to SNOW!  YUCK!




?? you didn't want today to be Sunday?


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ?? you didn't want today to be Sunday?


No  

If I liked weekends then I'd be jumping for joy.  But since I don't like weekends, it's depressing as hell!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No
> 
> If I liked weekends then I'd be jumping for joy.  But since I don't like weekends, it's depressing as hell!!


 oh hell--it'll be ok--adjust that negative attitude !!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> oh hell--it'll be ok--adjust that negative attitude !!


I will, tomorrow!  :tng:  Mondays are my favorite days


----------



## UsaPride

My 3 year olds are wrestling around and my daughter just yelled out, "you broke my spleen", LMAO!!  Where do they get this stuff?  LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My 3 year olds are wrestling around and my daughter just yelled out, "you broke my spleen", LMAO!!  Where do they get this stuff?  LOL!!



They are really miniature adults who pretend to be ignorant but they slip up every now and then and the smart part slips out.


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  Is that it?  LOL!  

They say things like this all the time, they kill me!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Is that it?  LOL!
> 
> They say things like this all the time, they kill me!!



Yup --in private the other little kids give em hell for blowing their cover--It's dangerous so appear smart--adults expect you do know better from then on!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> adults expect you do know better from then on!


Isn't that the truth, LOL!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello?  Anybody out there?


----------



## Shattered

No.


----------



## no1tovote4

Heya Hottie!  How was your Christmas?


----------



## Shattered

Everyone finally went home.  

Dem's some looouuuuud people.  But it was fun.  

Yours?


----------



## no1tovote4

I had a lot of fun, and my children made out like bandits!

It was spectacular cooking for that many people, I love to cook.

I had an allergic reaction to the potatoes, while I was cooking them!  Not a bad one, just a cough and itching.  I took some benedril and it was all good.  I had to let somebody else make those.  

I made some Cauliflower substitute and more people ate those than the potato anyway.  

Now to prepare for my child's fourth birthday in 16 days.....


----------



## Mr. P

I'll be back in a bit...stick around gang, if ya can.


----------



## Shattered

Caulimash is outstanding...especially if made with cream cheese, bacon, cheddar, and chives..  I'll take that over regular potatoes any day.  

(Hey, Sunshine..)


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Caulimash is outstanding...especially if made with cream cheese, bacon, cheddar, and chives..  I'll take that over regular potatoes any day.
> 
> (Hey, Sunshine..)




Add a dash of Sour Cream and a little dill.


----------



## no1tovote4

Where did everybody go?


I am going to go make coffee, if nobody is here by then I am Audi for the night.

...


----------



## Mr. P

Back for a min...


----------



## no1tovote4

Your daughter posted for you in another thread.  She warned us that she was not you...


How was your Christmas Mr. P?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Your daughter posted for you in another thread.  She warned us that she was not you...
> 
> 
> How was your Christmas Mr. P?


Yes, she did post. I told her to be sure she told all who she was..We don't agree on that issue..  

Christmas was fine here..and it sounds like your cooking was a hit..all is well.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yes, she did post. I told her to be sure she told all who she was..We don't agree on that issue..
> 
> Christmas was fine here..and it sounds like your cooking was a hit..all is well.




Yeah, and that many people cannot fake it for politeness.  

I cooked some ham and mac and cheese for the kids as well.  Sometimes they don't like all that good stuff.  The bananas foster was a hit with the kids.  They loved it when I set it on fire using the burner.


----------



## pretender

Good Morningggggggg USMB.  Well it is all over and back to work today.  grrrrr... Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Mr. P

Good Monday Mornin, Folks!


----------



## CSM

Good morning!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Good morning!




Morning  CS------everyone!


----------



## CSM

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! Besides the poem my son wrote I got a very nice spin casting rig for my fishing endeavors next year. Got it from my boys, but I had to promise to take them striper fishing with me; I guess I talked it up a lot last summer!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a great Christmas! Besides the poem my son wrote I got a very nice spin casting rig for my fishing endeavors next year. Got it from my boys, but I had to promise to take them striper fishing with me; I guess I talked it up a lot last summer!



Now ya did it! I'm just countiong the days before it's nice enough to go trout fishing!  

Mornin Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck

Dropping a few hints can prevent those horrible gifts that you have to pretend to like.-----you got 2 cool gifts!!


----------



## CSM

When I was a kid, trout fishing was my passion. There were a lot of little streams near our house just loaded with brook trout and I loved fishing for em.


----------



## Mr. P

I love it...It amazes me that they can live in some of the shallow water I fish.


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, All!!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Grits!


----------



## dilloduck

Morning  USA !


----------



## CSM

Morning Ms. Pride


----------



## UsaPride

Well, there's my friends


----------



## CSM

Snowing up here. To hear the local weathermen tell it, it's darn near the storm of the century! We do have a bit of accumulation (8" to 15" predicted) but it isn't anywhere near like what they had in the Midwest this past week.


----------



## dilloduck

We jumped back to the high 60s yesterday and sunny---took advantage of it and raked and mowed


----------



## UsaPride

Well, we had snow night before last, and the mess is still on the ground.  We didn't get that much but our roads are still covered.  I hope it melts today, I can't drive the truck in this mess and I know I'm going to have to work tonight.  UGGH!!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> We jumped back to the high 60s yesterday and sunny---took advantage of it and raked and mowed



It really sounds strange to hear the words "raked and mowed" as a recent activity in the Christmas holiday season! Very strange indeed!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> It really sounds strange to hear the words "raked and mowed" as a recent activity in the Christmas holiday season! Very strange indeed!


LOL!!  I remember many Christmas' growing up, going to grandmas for Christmas dinner in shorts, lol!  Man, I love those days!!


----------



## CSM

You can go ou tin shorts up here for Christmas...for about 10 seconds. Then someone will callthe police and the men in white coats to come either to arrest you or find a nice rubber room for you.


----------



## dilloduck

Guess that's why I like a mild winter---I'm an outside sorta guy and the exercise helps me feel better too!


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  
It's like that here today.  Although it looks like the sun is trying awfully hard to warm us up!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> You can go ou tin shorts up here for Christmas...for about 10 seconds. Then someone will callthe police and the men in white coats to come either to arrest you or find a nice rubber room for you.


 Unless your a nut at a football game of course !


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Unless your a nut at a football game of course !


 Of course, but then those nuts usually get all painted up in team colors and such too...that kind of insanity is acceptable!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I just found out it's 30 today.  Think that's warm enough to melt the ice off the streets?


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I just found out it's 30 today.  Think that's warm enough to melt the ice off the streets?


 If its sunny and enough cars drive on em they will melt---you don't have a transmission anyway


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> If its sunny and enough cars drive on em they will melt---you don't have a transmission anyway


I know.  I have to drive a truck with SUCKY brakes!!  Dear Lord in Heaven!!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I know.  I have to drive a truck with SUCKY brakes!!  Dear Lord in Heaven!!!


 go slow---don't tailgate---I know--that's hard for a woman :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> go slow---don't tailgate---I know--that's hard for a woman :tng:


Let me tell you something, Ducky, I'm a very careful driver!!  :tng:
I never tailgate, as a matter of fact, I am bad for cringing when others drive because I feel they're too close.  I always use my imaginary brake in the passengers seat


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Let me tell you something, Ducky, I'm a very careful driver!!  :tng:
> I never tailgate, as a matter of fact, I am bad for cringing when others drive because I feel they're too close.  I always use my imaginary brake in the passengers seat




OK -then i'll buy you that Ferrari you always wanted-----NOT


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Of course, but then those nuts usually get all painted up in team colors and such too...that kind of insanity is acceptable!


I have a brother-in-law that lives in Minneapolis and has a Superbowl party every year....IN THE DRIVEWAY...complete with T.V.! NUTS!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> OK -then i'll buy you that Ferrari you always wanted


    

You ROCK, Ducky!!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I have a brother-in-law that lives in Minneapolis and has a Superbowl party every year....IN THE DRIVEWAY...complete with T.V.! NUTS!



I took that tradition to Texas-----not as impressive in warm weather but people still think your nuts---they'll get the hang of it!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> OK -then i'll buy you that Ferrari you always wanted


Can we change 'Ferrari' to Hummer?


----------



## no1tovote4

'lo!

 :coffee3:


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, No1...I'm impressed with your cookin.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, No1...I'm impressed with your cookin.




Thanks!  It takes me more time and testing but I get there eventually.  I am just an amatuer...

Thanks for the recipe, it worked out well.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  It takes me more time and testing but I get there eventually.  I am just an amatuer...
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, it worked out well.


Were there any shrimp left?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Were there any shrimp left?




Nope, we ate it all.

There was clams left and potatoes, but everything else was devoured with glee and the ravenous appetite of sharks.  My family was scary!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nope, we ate it all.
> 
> There was clams left and potatoes, but everything else was devoured with glee and the ravenous appetite of sharks.  My family was scary!


Perfect!


----------



## Mr. P

Hey..No1..Now ya need to try the Prime Rib.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey..No1..Now ya need to try the Prime Rib.




Okay, I will give that one a run too.  Don't know when I'll be able to have such a large audience but it will be fun to give it a go.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Okay, I will give that one a run too.  Don't know when I'll be able to have such a large audience but it will be fun to give it a go.


Well that's okay, you'll need a trial or two first so you can pin point a source for that perfect roast.
Finding the best meat is the most difficult part.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

>




What's wrong?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well that's okay, you'll need a trial or two first so you can pin point a source for that perfect roast.
> Finding the best meat is the most difficult part.




Yeah, trials are always important.  I find that attempting a new recipe while hosting people is almost always a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, trials are always important.  I find that attempting a new recipe while hosting people is almost always a recipe for disaster.


  Yeah...a toss of the coin.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What's wrong?


It's just a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad day!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's just a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad day!




Sorry.

Well, mine just got a little brighter!


----------



## UsaPride

Hopefully mine will soon, but I'm having my doubts.  Maybe tomorrow will be better  

Congrats on yours being brighter!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's just a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad day!


Nahhhhhhhh...No bad days, their not allowed. There's always something good in even the bad. 
For example, my house has just been invaded with ants...thousands of em. The good is, I can see
where their streaming in so that's where I put the poison. No one call PETA, I'm killin all the lil bastards!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhhhhhhh...No bad days, their not allowed. There's always something good in even the bad.
> For example, my house has just been invaded with ants...thousands of em. The good is, I can see
> where their streaming in so that's where I put the poison. No one call PETA, I'm killin all the lil bastards!




You can kill them by using regular sugar.  Ants get drunk eating sugar and then will eat until they die.  They bring it back into the ant hill and it also kills those as well.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No one call PETA, I'm killin all the lil bastards!


LMAO!!  Okay, that did make me laugh!  Thanks, Sweet P


----------



## UsaPride

I'm happy again!!  Life is good!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm happy again!!  Life is good!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm happy again!!  Life is good!!


----------



## UsaPride

You two are sweeties, LOL!!  

Now I get to get ready for work.  I'm going to have an absolutely wonderful night and make lots of money!  Then I'm coming home, crashing, and starting off tomorrow in an awesome mood!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You two are sweeties, LOL!!
> 
> Now I get to get ready for work.  I'm going to have an absolutely wonderful night and make lots of money!  Then I'm coming home, crashing, and starting off tomorrow in an awesome mood!




Very good Short Stuff!  Get rich!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Very good Short Stuff!  Get rich!


And make it fast, Daddy needs a new pair o shoes!!


----------



## UsaPride

Had an absolutely wonderful night at work!  See, go in with a positive attitude and walk out with $$$$!!

All's good!


----------



## Mr. P

Ain't it great?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ain't it great?


Absolutely!!


----------



## Mr. P

*sneaks in the last post of night for the win*


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *sneaks in the last post of night for the win*


*WRONG!!!  *   :tng:

Skeered ya, didn't I?!


----------



## Mr. P

Hell yes! Damnit!


----------



## Shattered

Yer both wrong.


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!  You're too funny  

Still gotta unwind from work    Wish I could just pass out like some people, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yer both wrong.


Shattered!!! 

Where you been hiding?


----------



## Mr. P

Ignore the woman behind that curtain. 


*Hey, S...can you come out an play?*


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ignore the woman behind that curtain.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Shattered

I'm here..  Just not much to say lately, if you can believe that..


----------



## dilloduck

I don't


----------



## UsaPride

When did any of us have much to say on this thread?  LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Ok, so I'm outta smartass comments, and need time to replenish..  Will that excuse work?


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm outta smartass comments, and need time to replenish..  Will that excuse work?


I'll buy that


----------



## Shattered

Hah.


----------



## Mr. P

I kinda know what you mean...I've been
a bit slow the last few days myself.
*Don't*


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Will that excuse work?


Yep, sounds good!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yep, sounds good!


 got my dig cam today--you guys are in trouble now !!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I kinda know what you mean...I've been
> a bit slow the last few days myself.
> *Don't*



_**zips lip & wanders off to sleep**_

...seems I'm not out of smart comments after all..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**zips lip & wanders off to sleep**_
> 
> ...seems I'm not out of smart comments after all..


I knew I could get one outta ya.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> got my dig cam today--you guys are in trouble now !!!!


Man I love our dig camera!!!


----------



## Shattered

Heh..

Nighty, Ladies & Gents.

:kiss2:


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Heh..
> 
> Nighty, Ladies & Gents.
> 
> :kiss2:


 bye S


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Heh..
> 
> Nighty, Ladies & Gents.
> 
> :kiss2:


Night Shattered!


----------



## Mr. P

Later, Yank.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Man I love our dig camera!!!


Bragger  :tng:



Shoulda listened to Sweet P!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Bragger  :tng:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda listened to Sweet P!!!!!


Oh, I wasn't braggin I was just commenting on Dillos' post about his camera.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Bragger  :tng:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda listened to Sweet P!!!!!




What kind do you have Mr P and are you an expert at using all the doo dads yet?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh, I wasn't braggin I was just commenting on Dillos' post about his camera.


I know, I was just teasing because I should have listened to you!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I know, I was just teasing because I should have listened to you!


If you watch that site I'm sure you'll see more deals.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I have about $70 worth of stuff that wouldn't work, so about time I take that back


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> What kind do you have Mr P and are you an expert at using all the doo dads yet?


We have a Nikon coolpix775. We've had it 2 years, I'm no expert on all the gee wiz stuff, I just focus on the basics. There are some fun features on the camera but I don't use them much.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I have about $70 worth of stuff that wouldn't work, so about time I take that back


I think that special ran to the end of the month, didn't it?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> We have a Nikon coolpix775. We've had it 2 years, I'm no expert on all the gee wiz stuff, I just focus on the basics. There are some fun features on the camera but I don't use them much.


 I know nikon makes great cameras---I have a nice Pentax 35mm that I can't give up on but found a samsung v5 on sale and I couldn't resist--gotta lot to learn--buttons everywhere! lol


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think that special ran to the end of the month, didn't it?


I'll have to check.  I don't know, sounds to easy, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I know nikon makes great cameras---I have a nice Pentax 35mm that I can't give up on but found a samsung v5 on sale and I couldn't resist--gotta lot to learn--buttons everywhere! lol


I know what ya mean...I have a Minolta SLR202 that I bought about 1975.
I still love it but it's just so balky. And with the dig. no film to mess with,
instant results and great pics.
You won't be sorry.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I know what ya mean...I have a Minolta SLR202 that I bought about 1975.
> I still love it but it's just so balky. And with the dig. no film to mess with,
> instant results and great pics.
> You won't be sorry.



no joke---no developing is too good---guess just a lot of battery recharging


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'll have to check.  I don't know, sounds to easy, LOL!!


That deal was with amazon I think. Do you still have the site addy?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That deal was with amazon I think. Do you still have the site addy?


It's on this thread.  I'll have to do a run through it tomorrow.  Got to get to bed right now.  I'm sure the kids will be up bright and shiny too damn early, LOL!!  

Good night, Sweet P!!

Good night, Ducky!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> no joke---no developing is too good---guess just a lot of battery recharging


I've been pleased with the batt. duration.
Now, I do turn it off when I'm not takin pics..Energy managment I guess we can call it.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's on this thread.  I'll have to do a run through it tomorrow.  Got to get to bed right now.  I'm sure the kids will be up bright and shiny too damn early, LOL!!
> 
> Good night, Sweet P!!
> 
> Good night, Ducky!



Night Grits!


----------



## CSM

Good morning all.


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Morning!!


 It IS morning isn't it ! :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It IS morning isn't it ! :cof:


LOL!  Told ya the kids would be waking me up too dang early, LOL!!  Okay, it was one kids and she's laying in my lap looking at the pictures here


----------



## pretender

Good Tuesday morning all


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> Good Tuesday morning all


Good morning, Pretender!    So, when are we getting started on those pictures


----------



## Shattered

:coffee3:


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, Shattered!!


----------



## pretender

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good morning, Pretender!    So, when are we getting started on those pictures


 Pictures, what pictures?....   :cof:


----------



## Shattered

Well, it IS morning..  I think I'll need a bigger cup of coffee before it starts to become "good".


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> Pictures, what pictures?....   :cof:


LOL!  The picture restorations  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, it IS morning..  I think I'll need a bigger cup of coffee before it starts to become "good".


LMAO!!  More coffee, stat!


----------



## pretender

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!  The picture restorations  :tng:


 Ohhhh blonde moment.    I actually started gathering some of the pics over Christmas.  I'll let you know how it goes.  I am new at it so it could take a while.....


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> I am new at it so it could take a while.....


But it's gonna be so much fun, LOL!!


----------



## pretender

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But it's gonna be so much fun, LOL!!


 It will be and all my sisters can't wait until I get them done so they can have a copy.


----------



## UsaPride

Nice gifts  

My stepmom took a picture of my grandmother with her sisters and brothers and a nephew.  She took the nephew out, moved the brother closer to the sisters and fixed the background.  I swear it looks like the picture was taken that way.

So many fun things to do!!


----------



## dmp

hi.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> hi.


Hey, stranger!


----------



## dmp

I can't figure out how you accumulate Rep so fast...I mean, friday you had what? 1200?

lol


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I can't figure out how you accumulate Rep so fast...I mean, friday you had what? 1200?
> 
> lol


I don't know.  I guess people like me.  Go figure, LOL!

And no, I think friday I was in the 1300's  :tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I guess people like me.  Go figure, LOL!
> 
> And no, I think friday I was in the 1300's  :tng:




I was thinking "Magic".


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I was thinking "Magic".


Did you do something to my rep??


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you do something to my rep??




I increased it a couple days ago...that's it.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I increased it a couple days ago...that's it.


By repping me though, not by changing my numbers, right?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> By repping me though, not by changing my numbers, right?



Only admins can edit rep score...If *I* could, do you think I'd show less than about 15,000 rep points?


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Only admins can edit rep score...If *I* could, do you think I'd show less than about 15,000 rep points?


 dang---so I could ask em to put me back to 0 ?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> If *I* could, do you think I'd show less than about 15,000 rep points?


LMAO!!  This is true!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> dang---so I could ask em to put me back to 0 ?


You were never at 0!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, everyone.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> dang---so I could ask em to put me back to 0 ?


 To get back to zero you have to post like ...well...like Bully and Padisha Emperor! You better get posting!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Mornin, everyone.


 hey Mr. P


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Mornin, everyone.


Good Morning, old man!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> To get back to zero you have to post like ...well...like Bully and Padisha Emperor! You better get posting!


 LMAO---guess I'm the only one who dukes it out with AJ


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' Sweet P and CSM!!!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LMAO---guess I'm the only one who dukes it out with AJ


Want me to neg point ya?  LOL!  I'm always willing to help out when needed


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Want me to neg point ya?  LOL!  I'm always willing to help out when needed


 can ya neg as much as ya want or do you have to spread that around too?  LOL


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Good Morning, old man!


I feel like an ole man today. Dillo an Grits
keep me up all night.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> can ya neg as much as ya want or do you have to spread that around too?  LOL


LOL!  I'm sure I'd have to spread it around.  Sorry, gotta wait in line


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LMAO---guess I'm the only one who dukes it out with AJ


 I guess we each have our favorite opponent. PE is swiftly becoming mine.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Dillo an Grits
> keep me up all night.


     Shhhhhhhhhhh!!  It was supposed to be a secret


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I feel like an ole man today. Dillo an Grits
> keep me up all night.


 Nothing comes between me and my beauty sleep. It's mandated by international law...for the sake of the rest of the world.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I feel like an ole man today. Dillo an Grits
> keep me up all night.


 
you and me both---I was gonna blame you


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you and me both---I was gonna blame you


Alright, it's all Grits fault  :tng:


----------



## CSM

It would appear then that it is all USA Pride's fault. Shame on her for keeping two members of the geriatric ward awake all night!


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> It would appear then that it is all USA Pride's fault. Shame on her for keeping two members of the geriatric ward awake all night!


Yeah, it's me!  Sorry fellas, couldn't sleep, had to take somebody down with me  :tng:

But thanks for keeping me company!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Heck I was wide awake..Not like me at all past 10p.


here's a link to that site USA.
http://niftyness.com/nndd/


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Heck I was wide awake..Not like me at all past 10p.


Whew!  


> here's a link to that site USA.
> http://niftyness.com/nndd/


Thanks Sweet P.  I just scanned through it and saved it in my favorites.  I didn't get through all the pages, but so far $299 is the best deal  

Thanks again, I'll keep checking!!


----------



## Mr. P

I didn't see the $75 one in there myself.
Maybe it's still there somewhere.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I didn't see the $75 one in there myself.
> Maybe it's still there somewhere.


I just found one!!  I don't know if it's the same one, but there's one in there


----------



## Mr. P

I found it USA. It's in the Archives, the week of 12/12, expires 12/31.


----------



## dmp

Did anyone ever teach USA how to use a digital camera?


----------



## no1tovote4

'morning.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 'morning.


 mornin' yerself.


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, No1.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, No1.




So, what did you all eat on Christmas?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So, what did you all eat on Christmas?


I kept it simple here, Ham, Mashed tatas, sweet tatas, corn and rolls.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So, what did you all eat on Christmas?


 Nothing that was good for me. If it was fattening, was going to give me high cholesterol or just plain bad for me, I ate it...on purpose...and lots of it!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I kept it simple here, Ham, Mashed tatas, sweet tatas, corn and rolls.




Next year I may just do that.  It was rather hectic getting everything done at the same time.....  

But heck, you probably know all about that.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Nothing that was good for me. If it was fattening, was going to give me high cholesterol or just plain bad for me, I ate it...on purpose...and lots of it!




I only cooked one thing remotely good for you, Caulimash.  I cooked that because I am allergic to potatoes and I wanted something to put gravy on.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Next year I may just do that.  It was rather hectic getting everything done at the same time.....
> 
> But heck, you probably know all about that.


Yep...tis why I kept er simple. It's nice to fix a great spread, but it's also nice to just enjoy the day.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep...tis why I kept er simple. It's nice to fix a great spread, but it's also nice to just enjoy the day.




Hey, the rating lost a star!  Who's been messing with our thread?!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey, the rating lost a star!  Who's been messing with our thread?!


 A thread star snatcher no doubt!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Did anyone ever teach USA how to use a digital camera?


:tng:

I know how to use one, I just have one that's unusable, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 'morning.


Mornin' Sugar Plum!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mornin' Sugar Plum!!




(squiggles)

Hi Lil' One!  My day just got a little brighter....


How's the life going?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (squiggles)
> 
> Hi Lil' One!  My day just got a little brighter....





> How's the life going?


Absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Absolutely wonderful!!




Very good.  I don't like to see anybody unhappy.  Life's too short for bad days.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Very good.  I don't like to see anybody unhappy.  Life's too short for bad days.


I'm the same way.  I don't like to see others unhappy!!


----------



## dmp

again - anyone teach USA How to use a digital camera yet?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> again - anyone teach USA How to use a digital camera yet?


Kiss my GRITS!!  :tng:


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Kiss my GRITS!!  :tng:


 :rotflmao:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Kiss my GRITS!!  :tng:




:-/

I'll take that as a 'no'.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> :-/
> 
> I'll take that as a 'no'.


I already wrote, I know how to use a camera, but mine is useless.  Gotta get one that actually works, LOL!

I have one other one but the pic quality SUCKS!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Kiss my GRITS!!  :tng:




You're going to share?!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You're going to share?!


My grits??  LMAO!!!  Nut!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My grits??  LMAO!!!  Nut!




You put honey in them grits?

mmmmmmmm.... GRITS!


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You put honey in them grits?
> 
> mmmmmmmm.... GRITS!



OMGoodness..... honey in grits...... nooooooooooo... butter only.  You aren't from the South are you?  LOL

Honey is for Oatmeal.


----------



## UsaPride

Nope, butter, salt and pepper!  I love my grits  

Sometimes, if I have a fried, runny, egg, I throw that in there with some crumbled up bacon and ketchup.  Sounds pretty gross, looks gross too, but tastes SO good!  Oh man, getting hungry, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nope, butter, salt and pepper!  I love my grits
> 
> Sometimes, if I have a fried, runny, egg, I throw that in there with some crumbled up bacon and ketchup.  Sounds pretty gross, looks gross too, but tastes SO good!  Oh man, getting hungry, LOL!!




LOL.  I think you missed the point.

Pretender too.  Oh well, a little vague in my references I guess.

:rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.  I think you missed the point.


 :funnyface 

For about a minute, NASTY!!  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

Hey, where's Joker hiding??


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, where's Joker hiding??



Oklahoma, visiting his Family.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oklahoma, visiting his Family.


Well, good gracious, he knows how to stay gone, don't he, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, good gracious, he knows how to stay gone, don't he, LOL!




Yeah, he told me he would probably not be on the board until he got back.  I forgot what date he was returning.  He left yesterday I believe.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> He left yesterday I believe.


Yesterday??  Good gracious!  He'll be gone forever


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yesterday??  Good gracious!  He'll be gone forever




Yeah, he was visiting his wife's family up here in the Denver area before that.  Since he has little access to computers we might not hear from him for a while.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :funnyface
> 
> For about a minute, NASTY!!  :tng:




Who me?!

 :halo: 

You see the halo!


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!  That Halo was stolen, you devil, you!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  That Halo was stolen, you devil, you!  :tng:




Crap, I thought you wouldn't notice!

 :cof: 

(gives halo back.)


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (gives halo back.)


Thank you, my head was getting cold!   :halo:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thank you, my head was getting cold!   :halo:




You're welcome.  Don't worry about me I made my own!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thank you, my head was getting cold!   :halo:


Mine too!


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:

Fits nice!  That's a good look for you, SugarPlum!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mine too!


:rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hahahaha!!  Don't ya hate when that happens, LOL!!
> 
> Don't leave now, it's just getting good, LOL!!  :tng:




Yeah!  I just went and got into uniform and got my camera .


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I just went and got into uniform and got my camera .


Uniform?  What kind of uniform?

Almost scared to ask, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hahahaha!!  Don't ya hate when that happens, LOL!!
> 
> Don't leave now, it's just getting good, LOL!!  :tng:


I'll be back...hold those thoughts!:dev1:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll be back...hold those thoughts!:dev1:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Uniform?  What kind of uniform?
> 
> Almost scared to ask, LOL!!!




The leather Ninja outfit.  I am surprised you don't remember it.


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!

Damn, musta missed that one!  LOL!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!
> 
> Damn, musta missed that one!  LOL!!!




You mean THAT WASN'T YOU?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :shocked:


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  Nope, sorry.  You been off filming without me??


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.  I think you missed the point.
> 
> Pretender too.  Oh well, a little vague in my references I guess.
> 
> :rotflmao:


Oops I guess that grits thing went swoochhh right over my head.  I'll try to remember where your mind is next time no1....... LOL   :sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> Oops I guess that grits thing went swoochhh right over my head.  I'll try to remember where your mind is next time no1....... LOL   :sausage:




Well, it just shows that you are more innocent than most.  We like that here!


----------



## pretender

Ohhhh but I am a quick study no 1.....


----------



## Mr. P

I deleted me self.. Nasty is not me..sorry.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I deleted me self.. Nasty is not me..sorry.



Aw, shucks....


----------



## dmp

Here's a funny pic from my computer 

Me at the RNC


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Here's a funny pic from my computer
> 
> Me at the RNC



:rotflmao:



What were you doing touching the President's ass?!!

(Seconds before he was tackled by the Secret Service retinue!)


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Here's a funny pic from my computer
> 
> Me at the RNC


LMAO!!!  Very nice, D!!


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What were you doing touching the President's ass?!!




...like you wouldn't if you had the chance...


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...like you wouldn't if you had the chance...




Well, yeah, there is that....


----------



## dmp

Perhaps the most beautiful woman I've seen...


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Perhaps the most beautiful woman I've seen...


Who is that?  She looks familiar.


----------



## dmp

Grace Kelly


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Grace Kelly


Dammit!!  I kept thinking Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dammit!!  I kept thinking Ingrid Bergman.






Something about 'class' or 'glamour' just can't be replicated by today's starlettes.


----------



## UsaPride

This is true.  I love old movies, especially black and whites!  Ladies back then were just that, ladies.  Class just oozed off of them.  Some of todays actresses are just classless!  
They also had just a natural beauty.  I've seen a couple of todays actresses with this beauty although right now they're names escape me.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> This is true.  I love old movies, especially black and whites!  Ladies back then were just that, ladies.  Class just oozed off of them.  Some of todays actresses are just classless!
> They also had just a natural beauty.  I've seen a couple of todays actresses with this beauty although right now they're names escape me.




 

Today's media tends to associate good looks, or beauty, with sex.  That's the difference.  

:-/


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Today's media tends to associate good looks, or beauty, with sex.  That's the difference.


I don't know.  I'm not even thinking as far as sex.  Just look at how todays "starlettes" go around.  I know styles change, but DAMN!  Can you see Grace Kelly going to an awards show in that J-Lo dress??  LOL!!  It's like they had more pride in themselves, or something.  I don't know.  I'm just thinking, LOL!!

Okay, I'm leaving.  See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I'm not even thinking as far as sex.  Just look at how todays "starlettes" go around.  I know styles change, but DAMN!  Can you see Grace Kelly going to an awards show in that J-Lo dress??  LOL!!  It's like they had more pride in themselves, or something.  I don't know.  I'm just thinking, LOL!!
> 
> Okay, I'm leaving.  See you all tomorrow!!




See ya.

I think that they listen too much to their handlers and not enough to what they think.  The handlers of that time were the producers, they signed contracts and had to show up and say what they were told when they were told to do it.  Nowadays they get PR guys of their own who tell them what to wear, where to show up, what to do when they get there, etc.  This is why it is such a big deal when stars are caught out doing something outside their normal activities.  Thus the birth of Paparazzi.  The paparazzi back then also showed up when the producers told them to, etc.

They had less people attempting to catch them doing this stuff back then.


----------



## Mr. P

I dated a girl that had to have it "her" way all the time. I dumped her pretty fast. This :bangheads all the time is NO fun at all.


----------



## Shattered

Good grief.. I'm kidding..

And you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good grief.. I'm kidding..
> 
> And you're in the wrong thread.


No, I just didn't want to clutter the other with our banter.


----------



## Shattered

:kiss2:
 :cof: 

Morning, my Sunshine's & my Pumpkins & everyone else who peeks in here.  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

Morning Shattered!!


----------



## Shattered

*offers protein shake*

No more holiday junk food!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> *offers protein shake*


Thanks, I need that!  

Having a New Years Eve party?


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks, I need that!
> 
> Having a New Years Eve party?



Not on your life..  People are coming over, but it's more for pizza/movies in the newly finished theatre room.  No booze.


----------



## UsaPride

Well that sounds like fun!!  Much better than serving drinks to drunks at the restaurant all night


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well that sounds like fun!!  Much better than serving drinks to drunks at the restaurant all night



The drunks tip better.


----------



## dilloduck

I'm going to make "HOME ALONE" 53


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> The drunks tip better.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm going to make "HOME ALONE" 53


LOL!!  Mornin' Ducky!


----------



## Shattered

:rotflmao:


----------



## dilloduck

mornin ladies


----------



## UsaPride

How are ya this mornin', Barney, I mean Ducky  :tng:


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How are ya this mornin', Barney, I mean Ducky  :tng:


 actually I'm a bit pissed off at everyone dissin America for not helping the tsunami victims enough


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> actually I'm a bit pissed off at everyone dissin America for not helping the tsunami victims enough


I hope that "asshole" was for them and not me!  :tng:

It is quite irritating, isn't it?!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I hope that "asshole" was for them and not me!  :tng:
> 
> It is quite irritating, isn't it?!


 MORE than irritating-----totally incorrect and disgusting----(asshole was for them)


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> totally incorrect and disgusting


That too!!  

Wanna go beat somebody up?  I'll help


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Morning, Everyone!


Good Morning, Sweet P!!


----------



## Shattered

K..I'm all squeaky clean now..where'd everyone go?


----------



## UsaPride

I'm still here.  Waiting to make a phone call.  Good gracious, I hate waiting, I'm so impatient, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Grits...Yank!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, Grits


----------



## CSM

Good morning yawl.


----------



## Shattered

Mornin, Pumpkin.  Sleep well?


----------



## dilloduck

hey CS


----------



## Mr. P

Where's Dillo? Has he figured that new camera out yet?


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Sarge!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Where's Dillo? Has he figured that new camera out yet?


LOL no----I can take a pic but the fancy doo dads still are just "decorations" till I read some more !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL no----I can take a pic but the fancy doo dads still are just "decorations" till I read some more !


Are you able to download the pics to the puter okay?


----------



## CSM

Dillo is busy providing rebuttals all over the board to the jerks who think the US is so stingy. Can't say as I blame him. I am on a personal crusade to bring PE's rep down to the red, since he dinged me for one of my posts. I have never given negative rep points before, so he should feel honored!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Dillo is busy providing rebuttals all over the board to the jerks who think the US is so stingy. Can't say as I blame him. I am on a personal crusade to bring PE's rep down to the red, since he dinged me for one of my posts. I have never given negative rep points before, so he should feel honored!


hmmmmm maybe it's time for ME to wield some of that RED power !


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hmmmmm maybe it's time for ME to wield some of that RED power !



Dont lower yourself to my standards! I'm a childish, immature, vindictive old man...I admit it!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Dont lower yourself to my standards! I'm a childish, immature, vindictive old man...I admit it!



Hey we all have a right to "weaker" moments----oh look--PE has no rep power anymore!


----------



## Mr. P

As I recall PE is 19 years old. Trying to have a serious conversation with him most likely is next to impossible,
in addition he's French. :bangheads


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> As I recall PE is 19 years old. Trying to have a serious conversation with him most likely is next to impossible,
> in addition he's French. :bangheads


 
Cool--he's old enough to take responsibility for himself


----------



## Shattered

PE's male?

Heh.

I had him pegged as female.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> PE's male?
> 
> Heh.
> 
> I had him pegged as female.




It's those french cuffs that throw ya off ! :clap1:


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' CSM!!  Snuck in while I wasn't looking, huh?!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It's those french cuffs that throw ya off ! :clap1:



Nah.  It was the over-emotional rants.


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mornin' CSM!!  Snuck in while I wasn't looking, huh?!


 I wouldn't call it sneaking....more of a saunter really.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> As I recall PE is 19 years old. Trying to have a serious conversation with him most likely is next to impossible,
> in addition he's French. :bangheads



 Well, when he first started to post, it seemed like he truly wanted a rational debate...now he reminds me of Nikita Kruschev, pounding his shoe on the podium and crying "We will bury you!"


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Well, when he first started to post, it seemed like he truly wanted a rational debate...now he reminds me of Nikita Kruschev, pounding his shoe on the podium and crying "We will bury you!"


  Yep, I've noticed.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hey we all have a right to "weaker" moments----oh look--PE has no rep power anymore!


 You are a mean man, Mr. Dilloduck!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep, I've noticed.


 It's probably just us old guys who remember good ol Nikita. He sure made for an interesting world!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> You are a mean man, Mr. Dilloduck!



Been called way worse LOL---can't let your "nice" demeanor give people the idea that they can stomp all over ya !! :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call it sneaking....more of a saunter really.


A saunter, LMAO!!!  Maybe a mosey?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Been called way worse LOL---can't let your "nice" demeanor give people the idea that they can stomp all over ya !! :tng:


 "walk softly and carry a big f***ing nuke!" is my motto.


----------



## dmp

Hi!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> A saunter, LMAO!!!  Maybe a mosey?


 Mosey is a southern term, I do believe. Wouldn't do for this Granite Yankee to be heard uttering such phrases as "mosey" or "britches" and "ya'll". Folks around here would be dragging out the tar and feathers.


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Hi!


 Morning =d=!


----------



## dmp

(yawn)...I think I'm coming down with a cold.  Sore throat...body aches, etc..


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Mosey is a southern term, I do believe. Wouldn't do for this Granite Yankee to be heard uttering such phrases as "mosey" or "britches" and "ya'll". Folks around here would be dragging out the tar and feathers.


LMAO!!  Do yankees tar and feather??


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Do yankees tar and feather??


 I thought they we still into dunking !!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Do yankees tar and feather??


 Only if you speak with a Southern drawl. Mostly we just stick folks in the stocks and throw rotten vegetables at them, but that's just here in NH. In Massacheussetts, when they get mad at folks they make them run for President.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> It's probably just us old guys who remember good ol Nikita. He sure made for an interesting world!


Yes, and us ole guys saw it all. Funny, my daughter came home from school a few weeks ago and announced that school was unfair, history in particular.  
She says she has to learn SOoooo much more than I did. I quickly informed her that was because
I lived it. If ya think about it we have seen an amazing amount of history made in our life time.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> (yawn)...I think I'm coming down with a cold.  Sore throat...body aches, etc..


Poor Darin!  I hope you feel better soon, sug!  Vitamin C!!!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I thought they we still into dunking !!


Dunking is reserved for folks who talk to much...and only in the winter time.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Only if you speak with a Southern drawl. Mostly we just stick folks in the stocks and throw rotten vegetables at them, but that's just here in NH. In Massacheussetts, when they get mad at folks they make them run for President.


:rotflmao:


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> (yawn)...I think I'm coming down with a cold.  Sore throat...body aches, etc..


 Dunno about the sore throat, but I always wake up with a body ache...something about aging brings it on. Hope you feel better soon!

By the way, when you get out of bed in the morning, and everything creaks (and it isn't the bed) you know you are getting old.


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> Dunno about the sore throat, but I always wake up with a body ache...something about aging brings it on. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> By the way, when you get out of bed in the morning, and everything creaks (and it isn't the bed) you know you are getting old.




When I wake up, then stand up, it's as if I'm walking on marbles, or sharp pebbles...my feet hurt badly...every morning, but some worse than others.  



Planar fasciitis. I should get back to the VA and see if they can offer some medical help


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yes, and us ole guys saw it all. Funny, my daughter came home from school a few weeks ago and announced that school was unfair, history in particular.
> She says she has to learn SOoooo much more than I did. I quickly informed her that was because
> I lived it. If ya think about it we have seen an amazing amount of history made in our life time.



 Yep, I can remember thinking how much my grandfather saw as history in the making...the end of the Civil War and the invention of the airplane, TV and automobile...not to mention more recent stuff like the Depression and right on up to man walking on the moon!


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> When I wake up, then stand up, it's as if I'm walking on marbles, or sharp pebbles...my feet hurt badly...every morning, but some worse than others.
> 
> 
> 
> Planar fasciitis. I should get back to the VA and see if they can offer some medical help


 Indeed you should and no sarcasm here at all! You earned it so use it!


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> Indeed you should and no sarcasm here at all! You earned it so use it!




It's just a matter of going thru their nut-roll, I suppose.  (sigh).  But yeah...ouch.  Every morning.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Planar fasciitis.


What is that?  

Sounds like bad circulation.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What is that?
> 
> Sounds like bad circulation.




Plantar Fasciitis's more common name heel spur may create the impression of a sharp bony projection on the bottom of the heel that pokes the bottom of our foot causing our pain. Painful Plantar Fasciitis are actually a result of damage to the soft tissue at the bottom of the foot. While this may be confusing, we'll try to explain. 
Plantar fasciitis is a location oriented term that refers to the bottom of the foot(i.e. plantar warts). Fascia is a tough, inelastic band. 'itis'is a term used to describe something that is inflamed (i.e. tendonitis, bursitis). 

Fascia tissue is located throughout the body, usually providing support to the musculoskeletal system, providing rigidity, much like guide wires support a cell phone tower. Together with ligaments and tendons, fascia allows our body system that allows us to be mobile. Plantar fascia (foot fascia) originates on the base of the heel and runs across the arch of the toes. The primary function of the plantar fascia is to support the arch of the foot. 

Plantar fasciitis is a form of repetitive stress injury. While supporting the load, the fascia creates tiny microscopic tears in the tissue. This is completely normal, In a healthy foot, the foot is able to repair itself at a greater rate than the damage it absorbs. As long as the amount of damage is lower than the body's ability to heal itself, the foot will remain healthy. Plantar fasciitis occurs when the sum total of damage is larger than the amount of healing the body can perform in a day. The foot is used so much in the course of the day that once the amount of damage exceeds the body's ability to repair itself, the pain will tend to persist. 

To simplify this, the foot pain you feel when you get up in the morning exists because you caused more damage yesterday than your body could heal last night as your slept.


----------



## no1tovote4

Fascinating, but it is too early in the morning for lectures from the Medical Encyclopedia!




Give me some coffee!

 :coffee3:


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Plantar Fasciitis's more common name heel spur may create the impression of a sharp bony projection on the bottom of the heel that pokes the bottom of our foot causing our pain. Painful Plantar Fasciitis are actually a result of damage to the soft tissue at the bottom of the foot. While this may be confusing, we'll try to explain.
> Plantar fasciitis is a location oriented term that refers to the bottom of the foot(i.e. plantar warts). Fascia is a tough, inelastic band. 'itis'is a term used to describe something that is inflamed (i.e. tendonitis, bursitis).
> 
> Fascia tissue is located throughout the body, usually providing support to the musculoskeletal system, providing rigidity, much like guide wires support a cell phone tower. Together with ligaments and tendons, fascia allows our body system that allows us to be mobile. Plantar fascia (foot fascia) originates on the base of the heel and runs across the arch of the toes. The primary function of the plantar fascia is to support the arch of the foot.
> 
> Plantar fasciitis is a form of repetitive stress injury. While supporting the load, the fascia creates tiny microscopic tears in the tissue. This is completely normal, In a healthy foot, the foot is able to repair itself at a greater rate than the damage it absorbs. As long as the amount of damage is lower than the body's ability to heal itself, the foot will remain healthy. Plantar fasciitis occurs when the sum total of damage is larger than the amount of healing the body can perform in a day. The foot is used so much in the course of the day that once the amount of damage exceeds the body's ability to repair itself, the pain will tend to persist.
> 
> To simplify this, the foot pain you feel when you get up in the morning exists because you caused more damage yesterday than your body could heal last night as your slept.



 A lot of airborne guys end up with this, along with even more severe problems. Jumping out of airplanes will do that to you.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> To simplify this, the foot pain you feel when you get up in the morning exists because you caused more damage yesterday than your body could heal last night as your slept.


OUCH!!
Thanks for explaining.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OUCH!!
> Thanks for explaining.




'welcome.  

I hope it goes away!


----------



## UsaPride

I hope so too, doesn't sound very good.  My stepdad has an awful time with his feet too, his is bad circulation though.  Terrible!
Get your butt to the doctor!!!  And don't make me have to tell you again  :tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I hope so too, doesn't sound very good.  My stepdad has an awful time with his feet too, his is bad circulation though.  Terrible!
> Get your butt to the doctor!!!  And don't make me have to tell you again  :tng:



It's quite a pain in the, arse, actually.  The VA is steeped in paperwork. (sigh).  I'll try to remember to look into it today.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'll try to remember to look into it today.


Try??  Don't see how you'd forget with that pain in your feet.  

You better call or I'll keep sending you PM's reminding you of how bad your feet hurt  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Yep, I can remember thinking how much my grandfather saw as history in the making...the end of the Civil War and the invention of the airplane, TV and automobile...not to mention more recent stuff like the Depression and right on up to man walking on the moon!



WOW...He lived along time!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Try??  Don't see how you'd forget with that pain in your feet.
> 
> You better call or I'll keep sending you PM's reminding you of how bad your feet hurt  :tng:



So I called the VA.

"Download and fill out these forms.  Submit them to the local VA Hospital.  in SIX TO EIGHT WEEKS you'll get a letter telling you if they accept you into the VA health Care system.

:-/


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> WOW...He lived along time!


 Died on his 100th birthday. When he was a boy he worked on a stagecoach line that ran from Concord NH to Boston MA. Later he worked building subs during WWI. He also worked as a lumber jack in northern NH. By the time I was born he had been retired for some years. He never had more than a 3d grade education, but was one of the smartest and most self reliant person I have ever seen.


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, so fill out the forms, then call a regular doctor.  Good gracious man, you can't have your feet hurting!


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> So I called the VA.
> 
> "Download and fill out these forms.  Submit them to the local VA Hospital.  in SIX TO EIGHT WEEKS you'll get a letter telling you if they accept you into the VA health Care system.
> 
> :-/


 Well krapppp...gotta love those government agencies....do it anyway, as you never know when you will need them for something else besides your feet.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, so fill out the forms, then call a regular doctor.  Good gracious man, you can't have your feet hurting!




Sure you can.  It just comes down to how much you are willing to hurt.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Died on his 100th birthday. When he was a boy he worked on a stagecoach line that ran from Concord NH to Boston MA. Later he worked building subs during WWI. He also worked as a lumber jack in northern NH. By the time I was born he had been retired for some years. He never had more than a 3d grade education, but was one of the smartest and most self reliant person I have ever seen.


Sounds like an awesome man!!! I bet he had lots of interesting stories!


----------



## dmp

But I did receive care - but for my knees.  'should' be in 'some' system.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sure you can.  It just comes down to how much you are willing to hurt.


Well, I guess you're right, SugarPlum!  I tend to try to stay away from doctors as much as possible


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> But I did receive care - but for my knees.  'should' be in 'some' system.


Maybe they misunderstood why you were calling.  Or maybe they put your name in the computer wrong.  Hell, I'd call back just to make sure.  

Well, I wouldn't, but you should  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

It's a sad thing to say, but I would not go to the VA unless I had no other choice.
I want to see a "real" Doc, not someone doing OJT. Remember, the VA hospital is a Government run health care system and it SUCKS! IMO.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's a sad thing to say, but I would not go to the VA unless I had no other choice.
> I want to see a "real" Doc, not someone doing OJT. Remember, the VA hospital is a Government run health care system and it SUCKS! IMO.


 true dat-----VA is a disgrace !!!


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's a sad thing to say, but I would not go to the VA unless I had no other choice.
> I want to see a "real" Doc, not someone doing OJT. Remember, the VA hospital is a Government run health care system and it SUCKS! IMO.



The issue is compensation related.  I feel I'd have more 'ammo' to ask them for a higher rating, if I'm seen in their facilities.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I guess you're right, SugarPlum!  I tend to try to stay away from doctors as much as possible




That seems to be my policy.  It takes something pretty major to get me into a MD's office.


----------



## dmp

...also, the VA health care is free, or nearly free.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That seems to be my policy.  It takes something pretty major to get me into a MD's office.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...also, the VA health care is free, or nearly free.


You just have to wait forever


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...also, the VA health care is free, or nearly free.




Sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sometimes you get what you pay for.




Ineed.


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That seems to be my policy.  It takes something pretty major to get me into a MD's office.


But what about the ole saying, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure?


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> But what about the ole saying, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure?


There's another old saying, "rub some dirt on it", LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> But what about the ole saying, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure?




MDs "prevention" often cause many of the problems that we have.

Too bad the Hyppocratic Oath is no longer taken by these "Doctors".

It's not that I don't trust people...  Oh wait!  Yes it is!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> MDs "prevention" often cause many of the problems that we have.


Exactly!  Well, in my case anyway!


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> MDs "prevention" often cause many of the problems that we have.
> 
> Too bad the Hyppocratic Oath is no longer taken by these "Doctors".
> 
> It's not that I don't trust people...  Oh wait!  Yes it is!




Agreed - instead of treat a condition, they 'medicate' at every opportunity.


----------



## pretender

OOoooKKK


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> OOoooKKK


LOL!!  Nothing against you at all, Pretender!!


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> OOoooKKK




Nothing wrong with trusting your Doctor.  It would be a personal choice...


----------



## pretender

Oh I know that guys, just never had a bad experience so I am still a trusting soul.


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> Oh I know that guys, just never had a bad experience so I am still a trusting soul.




Your parents obviously didn't send you to a shrink as a child.  Nothing better to give you a healthy dose of paranoia than a visit to some idiot who thinks he knows you better than you do, and wants to remake you in his image.


----------



## dmp

I called the vA - 

Guy on the phone was helpful - he suggested faxing a letter asking for a rate increase evaluation exam.  I did that, and am now on hold making sure the fax came thru, as my machine didn't offer a reciept.

Seems like I'll start getting my 'check' in 15 months...or if they see fit to increasing my rating, that time could cut in half.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I called the vA -


Well, good going D!  I must have intimidated you with my PM threat!  LOL!!  Just teasing  :tng:


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Your parents obviously didn't send you to a shrink as a child.  Nothing better to give you a healthy dose of paranoia than a visit to some idiot who thinks he knows you better than you do, and wants to remake you in his image.


Never been to a shrink in my life no1.  I like being crazy.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, good going D!  I must have intimidated you with my PM threat!  LOL!!  Just teasing  :tng:






Indeed.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Indeed.


Well hell, I guess I'm good for something.  That deserves a dance


----------



## sitarro

Hi guys. . . . err , I mean Y'all ,
 Have any of you had sausage bread ? I'm eating my Mother's annual loaf and it is amazing .She takes bread dough and stuffs a mixture of Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage , mozarella cheese , green onons , and black olives  into it . She bakes it like a regular loaf of bread and it is one of the finest things to eat wit&#729; a cup of coffee . She makes everyone a loaf of this and a gumdrop cake , hmmmm Christmas. :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hi guys. . . . err , I mean Y'all ,
> Have any of you had sausage bread ? I'm eating my Mother's annual loaf and it is amazing .She takes bread dough and stuffs a mixture of Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage , mozarella cheese , green onons , and black olives  into it . She bakes it like a regular loaf of bread and it is one of the finest things to eat wit&#729; a cup of coffee . She makes everyone a loaf of this and a gumdrop cake , hmmmm Christmas. :cof:




MMMMM!  Sounds good.  I will make some and tell you how I did.


----------



## UsaPride

Now I'm hungry


----------



## sitarro

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> MMMMM!  Sounds good.  I will make some and tell you how I did.


 Everyone that I have shared this stuff with has gone rabid for more , you have to beat them off with a stick .


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> Everyone that I have shared this stuff with has gone rabid for more


You haven't shared with us


----------



## Mr. P

I just made a small batch of pork sausage..Damn good for the first try, but needs a bit more fat
and some different spices....The best thing is..I know what's in it.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I just made a small batch of pork sausage..Damn good for the first try, but needs a bit more fat
> and some different spices....The best thing is..I know what's in it.


How cool!  Already playing with the new toy, huh, Sweet P?!


----------



## sitarro

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You haven't shared with us



I just had a few bites left but next time . 
By the way, I just called her and found out that she puts some mild cheddar in there too .
At least I shared the recipe . . . .


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> At least I shared the recipe . . . .


Yes, and thank you for that.  You made me hungry, LOL!!

Gotta go get me some sausage!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How cool!  Already playing with the new toy, huh, Sweet P?!


O yeah..did hamburger last night. Just plain, nothing added and it was SOoooo much better than store bought,
and it needs some tweaking.


----------



## sitarro

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yes, and thank you for that.  You made me hungry, LOL!!
> 
> Gotta go get me some sausage!!



 Sorry. . .The sausage she uses is the stuff from Jimmy Dean that comes in a big roll , no skin . I made myself hungry , I have to go get some chinese food!


----------



## Mr. P

sitarro said:
			
		

> Sorry. . .The sausage she uses is the stuff from Jimmy Dean that comes in a big roll , no skin . I made myself hungry , I have to go get some chinese food!


Post the recipe in the recipe section, sitarro.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> O yeah..did hamburger last night. Just plain, nothing added and it was SOoooo much better than store bought,
> and it needs some tweaking.


Awesome!!  We've gotten a couple of cows in the past few years.  My stepdad's father raised them, butchered them, ground them, whatever else to them, LOL, and sent us the meat.  Now that was some good meat!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Awesome!!  We've gotten a couple of cows in the past few years.  My stepdad's father raised them, butchered them, ground them, whatever else to them, LOL, and sent us the meat.  Now that was some good meat!!


You bet! Leave the fillers out, the lips, noses, ears...I'll gross ya out if I keep going. Sorry.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You bet! Leave the fillers out, the lips, noses, ears...I'll gross ya out if I keep going. Sorry.


That's okay.  I'm eating pork chops tonight, LOL!!  

*Don't say anything about pigs!!!*


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You bet! Leave the fillers out, the lips, noses, ears...I'll gross ya out if I keep going. Sorry.




We get our meat directly from the ranch down the road a piece... 

And no you don't get lips and ears in the meat from them.


----------



## dmp

I'm so glad there was/is no Hockey Season this year...wow.  SportsCenter is a MUCH better show without all the 'big men ice-dancing with sticks' highlights.


----------



## UsaPride

Why is there no hockey this season?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Why is there no hockey this season?




Lockout.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Lockout.


And that would be??  LOL!!
Is somebody striking?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> And that would be??  LOL!!
> Is somebody striking?



Yes.

Players want More $
Owners want to pay players less.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Owners want to pay players less.


They want to pay players less or just not give them a raise?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> They want to pay players less or just not give them a raise?




something like that...yeah.

(shrug)


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> something like that...yeah.
> 
> (shrug)


LOL!!  There was two choices, you can't just say yeah, I don't know which one, LOL!!

:tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  There was two choices, you can't just say yeah, I don't know which one, LOL!!
> 
> :tng:




Nor do I...it's a dumb game anyway.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> And that would be??  LOL!!
> Is somebody striking?




The NHL has locked out the players.  Basically forcing them to strike.

The NHL wants salary caps, the players don't.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Nor do I...it's a dumb game anyway.


You know, I should have figured that out on your first post about it, LOL!

Sorry, I was curious


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The NHL has locked out the players.  Basically forcing them to strike.
> 
> The NHL wants salary caps, the players don't.


Thank you, Sugar Plum!!


----------



## dmp

My feet are quite cold.   brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thank you, Sugar Plum!!




(Squiggles!)


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> My feet are quite cold.   brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!




Put on some socks.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Put on some socks.


I'm wearing one pair (one sock on each foot)...but still...no relief.  Maybe I'll move my desk closer to the radiator?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll move my desk closer to the radiator?


Or set your shoes on fire.  That'll warm them tootsies right up


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Or set your shoes on fire.  That'll warm them tootsies right up




I'm not in the mood for skin grafts...  


I am in the mood for coffee..  

bbl


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm not in the mood for skin grafts...
> 
> 
> I am in the mood for coffee..
> 
> bbl




Bring me some.  I like flavored creamer added to it.  Thanks.


----------



## UsaPride

I'll take cocoa!!


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Bring me some.  I like flavored creamer added to it.  Thanks.




Vanilla Caramel.  Mmmmmm... 

:cof:

Not doing much for my feet, but I got to chat w/ gee-oh-pee-jeph for a couple seconds.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Vanilla Caramel.  Mmmmmm...
> 
> :cof:
> 
> Not doing much for my feet, but I got to chat w/ gee-oh-pee-jeph for a couple seconds.



LOL.  Sounds like a robot from Star Wars when you write it that way.


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm going to have to stay away from padisha emperor for a while, that guy is really getting on my nerves.  F**king Sanctimonious @**hole!


----------



## UsaPride

And where's my cocoa??


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> And where's my cocoa??




I got your chocolate right here..

(zip!)





Once you go black...you know.


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  Goober  :tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Goober  :tng:






I'm also a nerd - I've been trying to "Weird Science" your avatar into a real woman for the past two days.  No luck..


----------



## dmp

does anyone ever wonder what it'd be like to have huge, nice boobs?  Sometimes I wonder.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm also a nerd - I've been trying to "Weird Science" your avatar into a real woman for the past two days.  No luck..


Why, I'm right here?  :tng:

Oh man, I used to love that movie, LOL!!


----------



## sitarro

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to stay away from padisha emperor for a while, that guy is really getting on my nerves.  F**king Sanctimonious @**hole!



 Hey no1 ,
 Where are you doing battle with him/her. 
 I have a friend from the Basque region of France and he can be a real pain in the ass a lot of the time . It is a problem to communicate with him , even after 3 years , he misinterprets a lot of what I say .It is amazing , the built in arrogance a lot of these guys have . On one hand we hear ad nauseum how superior they are both intellectually and culture wise yet they never pass up an opportunity to criticize the USA . If you truely are intellectually superior do you waste your valuable time criticizing lesser people? My friend is very intelligent but is lacking in common sense , makes it hard for him to function in normal society , he is better at philosophy and telling everyone how the world should be , facts of life don't matter.This is the same attitude as the clowns that continue to think that it is possible to negotiate with animals that cut off heads of innocent people to make a point .
 They believe that our government is keeping us from getting the truth and that our news is censored . I have had many arguements about this but they seem quite brainwashed with their country's supposed importance.


----------



## sitarro

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm also a nerd - I've been trying to "Weird Science" your avatar into a real woman for the past two days.  No luck..


Hey =d=,
 I watched that movie the other night . . . hillarious! Let me know if you have any luck , I want one too!


----------



## Mr. P

Pork Chops, Huh?  
Okay I won't say anything.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Why, I'm right here?  :tng:




Yet...you can't use a digicam....weird.

:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Pork Chops, Huh?
> Okay I won't say anything.


:rotflmao:

Thank you!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Yet...you can't use a digicam....weird.


Rrrrrrrrrrrr!!!   :spank3: 

:tng:


----------



## UsaPride

I'm gone yall!!  If I can't come back tonight, see yall tomorrow!


----------



## no1tovote4

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hey no1 ,
> Where are you doing battle with him/her.
> I have a friend from the Basque region of France and he can be a real pain in the ass a lot of the time . It is a problem to communicate with him , even after 3 years , he misinterprets a lot of what I say .It is amazing , the built in arrogance a lot of these guys have . On one hand we hear ad nauseum how superior they are both intellectually and culture wise yet they never pass up an opportunity to criticize the USA . If you truely are intellectually superior do you waste your valuable time criticizing lesser people? My friend is very intelligent but is lacking in common sense , makes it hard for him to function in normal society , he is better at philosophy and telling everyone how the world should be , facts of life don't matter.This is the same attitude as the clowns that continue to think that it is possible to negotiate with animals that cut off heads of innocent people to make a point .
> They believe that our government is keeping us from getting the truth and that our news is censored . I have had many arguements about this but they seem quite brainwashed with their country's supposed importance.



Oh, he is up on the top of the board on several threads attempting to tell me that France is perfect and the US is stingy.  It gets irritating.  I keep telling him to go to some French site and post about the piddling 100,000 dollars they are giving to the effort rather than come here and give me grief.  He keeps mentioning the EU like that makes the difference or something.  Arrrrgh.

Why can't he see the difference here?!  I don't go to French sites and bash them in bad French!  All I keep telling him is to look to his own backyard before telling us how to live.

He keeps telling me to "shut up!"  LOL.  Like that ever stopped an American from speaking their mind!


----------



## no1tovote4

Well, time for me to go everybody...

If there is anybody left online to hear.

If you post on a message board and nobody reads it did you really type anything?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, time for me to go everybody...
> 
> If there is anybody left online to hear.
> 
> If you post on a message board and nobody reads it did you really type anything?



No...

See ya No1.


----------



## Mr. P

Shift change! Night crew comin in! Stand back, please.


----------



## UsaPride

First here, woohoo, LOL!


----------



## CSM

Ugh...good morning yawl. Coffee....need coffee.....


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh, he is up on the top of the board on several threads attempting to tell me that France is perfect and the US is stingy.  It gets irritating.  I keep telling him to go to some French site and post about the piddling 100,000 dollars they are giving to the effort rather than come here and give me grief.  He keeps mentioning the EU like that makes the difference or something.  Arrrrgh.
> 
> Why can't he see the difference here?!  I don't go to French sites and bash them in bad French!  All I keep telling him is to look to his own backyard before telling us how to live.
> 
> He keeps telling me to "shut up!"  LOL.  Like that ever stopped an American from speaking their mind!


All this time I thought it was just me  that PE drove nuts. He does make things interesting though, especially since we dont have Kerry to kick around anymore!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> All this time I thought it was just me  that PE drove nuts. He does make things interesting though, especially since we dont have Kerry to kick around anymore!


I miss Lolita!

Mornin, Folks.


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' CSM, Mornin' Sweet P


----------



## CSM

Mornin P and Pride
or is it peein pride...*wanders away muttering to himself in the continuing search for coffee*


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:

What a wonderful way to start the day, with a laugh!  

Well, it already started with me in tears, but what a great pick me up, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Why the tears, Grits?


----------



## CSM

Every day should start with a laugh! I usually get out of bed and get a look at my pot belly as I pass the bedroom mirror...I laugh....then I cry!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Why the tears, Grits?


 Yeah, tell us who did it and we'll have him taken care of! *looks up Vito's phone number*


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Why the tears, Grits?


Bad dream


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Every day should start with a laugh! I usually get out of bed and get a look at my pot belly as I pass the bedroom mirror...I laugh....then I cry!


LOL!!  You're silly!

Do men really cry when they look at their bodies?


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Yeah, tell us who did it and we'll have him taken care of! *looks up Vito's phone number*


Oh if it was just that easy, LOL!!

But thank you


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  You're silly!
> 
> Do men really cry when they look at their bodies?


 I dont really. I have come to the realization that the massive chest I had as a young stud puppy has just moved a little south after fifty plus years of gravity.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I dont really. I have come to the realization that the massive chest I had as a young stud puppy has just moved a little south after fifty plus years of gravity.


LOL!  Damn that gravity!  :tng:


----------



## dilloduck

morning folks!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> morning folks!


DUCKY!!!  Good Morning!!!


----------



## CSM

Morning Mr. D


----------



## dilloduck

hey CS---you taking care of business this AM ?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey CS---you taking care of business this AM ?


I fired a shot across Bully's bow and rammed a couple of torpedoes into PE. Other than that, I'm being mellow today. At least until somebody ticks me off.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> I fired a shot across Bully's bow and rammed a couple of torpedoes into PE. Other than that, I'm being mellow today. At least until somebody ticks me off.


 LOL I haven't read much yet --got a lot out of my system yesterday BUT-----


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> I fired a shot across Bully's bow


LMAO!!  I seen that.  I tried to rep you but, of course, gotta spread the love, LOL!!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL I haven't read much yet --got a lot out of my system yesterday BUT-----



Yes the day is young. We need some fresh meat on this board...somebody should go round up a bunch of tree huggers or something and get em to post here.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Yes the day is young. We need some fresh meat on this board...somebody should go round up a bunch of tree huggers or something and get em to post here.


 well I always have AJ--he and I have gone at it for months but he's much better than PE


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> well I always have AJ--he and I have gone at it for months but he's much better than PE


 AJ at least does debate and doesn't usually throw a lot of bull to obfuscate the issue....


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> AJ at least does debate and doesn't usually throw a lot of bull to obfuscate the issue....



well---he gets a bit "mysterious" at times but we have fun and I appreciate his knowledge ! At least he's done some deep thinking before he talks.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Bad dream


Dreams don't make ya cry..
We call them kind, nightmares!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  I seen that.  I tried to rep you but, of course, gotta spread the love, LOL!!


Yeah! What's with that anyway?
I have a close circle of lovers and can't tell
em so!!!! :bangheads


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Dreams don't make ya cry..
> We call them kind, nightmares!


LOL!  Well, you could call it a nightmare.  I have it all too often.
Searching for someone, can't find them, heart hurts.  I wake up crying (literally boohooing) and my heart feels like it's breaking in two.  Damn I hate that dream, er, nightmare!!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!  Well, you could call it a nightmare.  I have it all too often.
> Searching for someone, can't find them, heart hurts.  I wake up crying (literally boohooing) and my heart feels like it's breaking in two.  Damn I hate that dream, er, nightmare!!


Next time...put Mr. P's face in there....heh.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Next time...put Mr. P's face in there....heh.


LOL!!  I don't know what Mr. P looks like.  I've only seen the "Wilson" look, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  I don't know what Mr. P looks like.  I've only seen the "Wilson" look, LOL!


That be me!


----------



## Shattered

Coooofffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Morning, Kids!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That be me!


:rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Coooofffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> Morning, Kids!


Morning, Shattered  

You're looking mighty chipper today!


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Coooofffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> Morning, Kids!


 Morning...but I dont seriously I could possibly be a kid....


----------



## Shattered

Everyone's as much of a kid as they wanna be.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Everyone's as much of a kid as they wanna be.


 Oh I have the mentality for it alright! Body doesn't cooperate too much and neither do the high school girls.....


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Oh I have the mentality for it alright! Body doesn't cooperate too much and neither do the high school girls.....



Ok, so you need to be a kid that knows their limitations...like P.  Pride, and I can be kids forever, cuz we're cute.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Morning...but I dont seriously I could possibly be a kid....



I have spent WAY to much time being a kid----catching up on adult hood as best I can -----but my kid can still catch me from time to time :funnyface  :funnyface


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok, so you need to be a kid that knows their limitations...like P.  Pride, and I can be kids forever, cuz we're cute.


 well, your avatars are cute...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> like P.  Pride, and I can be kids forever, cuz we're cute.


  Yeah, what she said


----------



## Mr. P

I don't think I'll ever be an adult,
it's just not in my nature.


----------



## UsaPride

I don't think I'll ever be an adult either.  My mommy won't let me  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

As hard as I try an act like an adult...I can never feel it.

Mornin Yank! And anyone I missed!


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> well, your avatars are cute...



We're cute, too.  Trust me.


----------



## dmp

(yawn)...wassup?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> We're cute, too.  Trust me.


  Yeah, what she said  

Mornin Sweet P, Mornin D!


----------



## Shattered

No yawning.  I'm tired enough.


----------



## dmp

my fingers hurt...my elbows are sore...my hips, knees, and most of all, the bottoms of my feet hurt too.

blah...I can't remember the last time I woke up and didn't feel exhausted.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> my fingers hurt...my elbows are sore...my hips, knees, and most of all, the bottoms of my feet hurt too.
> 
> blah...I can't remember the last time I woke up and didn't feel exhausted.



Go to the gym and work it out.


----------



## dmp

...if I wasn't so tired.. (yawn)...


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...if I wasn't so tired.. (yawn)...



(off to find an eye-rolling smiley)


----------



## pretender

-=d=- said:
			
		

> my fingers hurt...my elbows are sore...my hips, knees, and most of all, the bottoms of my feet hurt too.
> 
> blah...I can't remember the last time I woke up and didn't feel exhausted.


 .... and you are only 32 y/o?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...if I wasn't so tired.. (yawn)...


Stop it!  You're making me tired!!  :tng:


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> (off to find an eye-rolling smiley)






It's true...I have to work anyway...


----------



## dmp

pretender said:
			
		

> .... and you are only 32 y/o?




...but every year in the Army is like SEVEN years in Human years....


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...but every year in the Army is like SEVEN years in Human years....


Damn you're old!!  :tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn you're old!!  :tng:




I feel it.  By the looks of my Avatar, would you guess I'm 'only' 32??


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> By the looks of my Avatar, would you guess I'm 'only' 32??


Barely  32


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Barely  64




yup.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> yup.


Hey, stop changing my quotes  :tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, stop changing my quotes  :tng:



just making it more accurate 

I'd insert the dancing-smiley guy...but watching him move exhausts me further


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> just making it more accurate


:tng:



> I'd insert the dancing-smiley guy...but watching him move exhausts me further


LMAO!!  So this makes you more tired


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :tng:
> 
> 
> LMAO!!  So this makes you more tired




Gosh...that guy wears me out with his never-ending dance of mockery.  It's like 'LOOKIT ME!! I'm NEVER Tired!!'

Die you bastard smilie!! DIE!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Die you bastard smilie!! DIE!


:rotflmao:

Oh, that's just too funny!!!


----------



## Richard & Tammy

W@W! Ihope so,Maybe so!


----------



## UsaPride

Richard & Tammy said:
			
		

> W@W! Ihope so,Maybe so!


Close, so close!


----------



## dmp

Maybe i'll get some things done here at work, then head home early and nap the rest of the day.


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...but every year in the Army is like SEVEN years in Human years....


 KEEEERRRRRAPPPPP!!!! that makes me over 250 years old! Dang I look good for my age!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> KEEEERRRRRAPPPPP!!!! that makes me over 250 years old! Dang I look good for my age!


I knew you were older than me!
You ole Dust Bag!


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> KEEEERRRRRAPPPPP!!!! that makes me over 250 years old! Dang I look good for my age!


...I wasn't going to bring that up...but..yeah.  In German, you'd be 'Ein Old Fart'


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I knew you were older than me!
> You ole Dust Bag!


Dust bag!???! I prefer to think of myself as "aged" ... like a fine wine.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Dust bag!???! I prefer to think of myself as "aged" ... like a fine wine.


Okay then..we have a group...
You're aged like wine and me an Dillo smell like aged cheese...or is that dirty socks?


----------



## UsaPride

I need a laugh again


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I need a laugh again




Picture me nekkid.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Picture me nekkid.


Okay, you made me giggle


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I need a laugh again


Whhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyy????


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Whhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyy????


One of those days where nothing seems to go right.  Gotta alot of things to do, but don't how to do it.
Just a sucky day!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> One of those days where nothing seems to go right.  Gotta alot of things to do, but don't how to do it.
> Just a sucky day!


So, chin up, be a man and wait till tomorrow, we do.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So, chin up, be a man and wait till tomorrow, we do.


LOL!!  Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Thanks, I'll try that


Okay...but be warned...the wife only buys it for so long.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay...but be warned...the wife only buys it for so long.


Good thing I don't have a wife


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good thing I don't have a wife


Crap...then you can pull this off forever.


----------



## UsaPride

It would be easier!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It would be easier!!


Oh come on...what could be easier than takin care of twin 3 yr olds?
All ya gotta do is make sure they don't kill each other, right?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh come on...what could be easier than takin care of twin 3 yr olds?
> All ya gotta do is make sure they don't kill each other, right?


My problem is how am I going to take care of twin 3 year olds, alone.  

But yeah, the rest is a piece of cake!  Fruit cake!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

OH wait..it's the 35 yr old one that's the problem, right? Well, just shoot him!  


*Don't, Big Bertha is mean to new inmates, she's one of the Butt sisters ya know?*


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My problem is how am I going to take care of twin 3 year olds, alone.
> 
> But yeah, the rest is a piece of cake!  Fruit cake!  :tng:


IC...You'll just do it. I have no doubt about it.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> IC...You'll just do it. I have no doubt about it.


    Somehow, someway, it'll happen!!


----------



## pretender

Heck you have them past the terrible two's it should be easy now.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> OH wait..it's the 35 yr old one that's the problem, right? Well, just shoot him!


Well, if he had life insurance!!  

Just teasing!!  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> Heck you have them past the terrible two's it should be easy now.


    Have you ever seen twin 3 year olds?  LOL!!  They help each other get in trouble.  I tell you, one 3 year old comes up with crazy stuff, two make that crazy stuff happen!!   :happy2:


----------



## pretender

LOL..... I would have loved to have twins.  I have a twin sister and if I could have had two at a time it would have been great.  I feel for you now but as they get older it will be great.  Now you need to have twin boys.  Life will be fun....


----------



## UsaPride

You're a twin?  How cool!!
I have boy/girl twins.  And trust me when I say, I'm DONE!  LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're a twin?  How cool!!
> I have boy/girl twins.  And trust me when I say, I'm DONE!  LOL!!




I dated a twin once.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I dated a twin once.


So you know what I'm talking about then  :tng:


Just teasing


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So you know what I'm talking about then  :tng:
> 
> 
> Just teasing




LOL.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for me to go everyone.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Time for me to go everyone.
> 
> Happy New Year!


And I just came back..*Sniff, Sniff* do I stink?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And I just came back..*Sniff, Sniff* do I stink?



Kinda that "Ben Gay" smell...but I guess if one likes that medicine smell, all's good in life.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Kinda that "Ben Gay" smell...but I guess if one likes that medicine smell, all's good in life.


 hey Mr p----Ben Gay will clear them sinuses too!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey Mr p----Ben Gay will clear them sinuses too!


Yeah..and it make sex HOT too!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah..and it make sex HOT too!


was gonna warn ya about that but---------


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> was gonna warn ya about that but---------


It'll get ya goin boy! Her too!:rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It'll get ya goin boy! Her too!:rotflmao:



*closes eyes, covers ears & runs out screaming*

TMI.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *closes eyes, covers ears & runs out screaming*
> 
> TMI.


  I love ta skeer girls! :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

I need to relieve the stress that caused...

Bubble bath time!!!  Back in a bit.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I need to relieve the stress that caused...
> 
> Bubble bath time!!!  Back in a bit.


Okay, I'll watch.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll watch.



You'll do no such thing.  I want no responsibility for your (un)timely demise.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld




----------



## UsaPride

Good Evening!  If anyones still here, lol!


----------



## sitarro

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey Mr p----Ben Gay will clear them sinuses too!



Is Ben Afleck Gay?


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> Is Ben Afleck Gay?


Sure, why not?

:tng:


----------



## sitarro

I remember some guys got hydrogen balm put in their jock straps before football practice . We were all running warm up laps and they broke off and ran for the showers. . . ouch.


----------



## UsaPride

OUCH!!  Was it an accident or was it planted?  LOL!


----------



## 007

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Evening!  If anyones still here, lol!



Looks like I'm the last for today. That means I WIN for today...


----------



## sitarro

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OUCH!!  Was it an accident or was it planted?  LOL!


No it was definitely put there on purpose , revenge is sweet hahahaha .


----------



## no1tovote4

Me!  I'm winning.

Wow, what a feeling!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning, folks!


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin'!


----------



## Mr. P

Did ya make BIG$$ last night, Grits?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Did ya make BIG$$ last night, Grits?


No  

I'm so embarassed, but I had an anxiety attack at work.  Thank God I was in the kitchen instead of out in front of the customers!!  So, after one hour of work, and only $20 in tips, I ended up having to sit in a corner for 3 hours because my bosslady was scared for me to drive home.
Oh what a bad night!!


----------



## UsaPride

OH!!!!  And, My bosslady said, You're strong, you can handle this, you're a "Grits".  I busted out laughing!!!  Made me think of ya, Sweet P


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OH!!!!  And, My bosslady said, You're strong, you can handle this, you're a "Grits".  I busted out laughing!!!  Made me think of ya, Sweet P


  Well she's right, ya know.


----------



## UsaPride

I know.  I'll be okay  

A few obstacles keep getting set up in my way, but I'll get through them, around them, or climb my ass over them!!  I have a goal, dammit!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I have a goal, dammit!!


You've no doubt heard the saying, "inch by inch anythings a cinch".


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You've no doubt heard the saying, "inch by inch anythings a cinch".


 morning all


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Dillo.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You've no doubt heard the saying, "inch by inch anythings a cinch".


No, but I've heard, "One day at a time".

I like yours, it's catchy, LOL


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> morning all


Mornin' Ducky


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mornin' Ducky


see the pic of my dog i posted?


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> see the pic of my dog i posted?


Yeah, I did.  Very cute dog!!  I was gonna post one of mine but I didn't want to make anyone jealous  :tng:


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did.  Very cute dog!!  I was gonna post one of mine but I didn't want to make anyone jealous  :tng:



I'm figuring out my new cam somewhat--the software that came with it works great


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm figuring out my new cam somewhat--the software that came with it works great


Bragger  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm figuring out my new cam somewhat--the software that came with it works great


Makes down loading a snap..huh?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Makes down loading a snap..huh?


 does a great job editing the pics too---now i just have to figure out how to post thumbnails instead of the whole damn pic


----------



## Shattered

Morning, Boys & Girl.


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' Shattered!!!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> does a great job editing the pics too---now i just have to figure out how to post thumbnails instead of the whole damn pic


Why? I have been using picvault. It works well, links to the pic, so it doesn't take up space on the site. At least that how I understand it.


----------



## Mr. P

Well, Good Mornin Yank!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Why? I have been using picvault. It works well, links to the pic, so it doesn't take up space on the site. At least that how I understand it.


I'm gonna try that---I've been using photobucket


----------



## dilloduck

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try that---I've been using photobucket


 ok mr p--where did I go wrong on the pic THIS time?


----------



## Shattered

Are you "browsing" under "Manage Attachments" and selecting the image from your hard drive, rather than Photobucket?  That's how you get thumbnails.  You only need to put them on photobucket if you plan on posting the full sized image, or a link to the image.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok mr p--where did I go wrong on the pic THIS time?


What pic?


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Are you "browsing" under "Manage Attachments" and selecting the image from your hard drive, rather than Photobucket?  That's how you get thumbnails.  You only need to put them on photobucket if you plan on posting the full sized image, or a link to the image.


 ok  I'll try that


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok  I'll try that


You had it Dillo..use the link for messege
boards.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Are you "browsing" under "Manage Attachments" and selecting the image from your hard drive, rather than Photobucket?  That's how you get thumbnails.  You only need to put them on photobucket if you plan on posting the full sized image, or a link to the image.


  says my pics are too large--oh well  guess I'll stick with links


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> says my pics are too large--oh well  guess I'll stick with links


That's why I like picvault watch your thread..I just made a link..


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's why I like picvault watch your thread..I just made a link..


 so picvault doesn't make thumbnails either?


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> so picvault doesn't make thumbnails either?


I don't know if they do or not. Haven't looked for a thumb there.


----------



## Shattered

I live in Wisconsin.  It's the end of December.  It's 50 degrees out at 8:27am.

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I live in Wisconsin.  It's the end of December.  It's 50 degrees out at 8:27am.
> 
> What's wrong with this picture?


 that your inside and not sunbathing??


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I live in Wisconsin.  It's the end of December.  It's 50 degrees out at 8:27am.
> 
> What's wrong with this picture?


44 here Yank! Burrrrrrrrr..


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> 44 here Yank! Burrrrrrrrr..



Yeah, but there it's *supposed* to be pansy-ass warm.

Here, by now, it should be about 10 degrees.


----------



## UsaPride

It's 37 here.  How is it warmer in Wisconsin then it is here??


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah, but there it's *supposed* to be pansy-ass warm.
> 
> Here, by now, it should be about 10 degrees.


  I know, especially so close to the lake.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's 37 here.  How is it warmer in Wisconsin then it is here??



I have no freakin clue - that's why I asked what's wrong with this picture.. It's bright & sunny, and every single trace of ice/snow we had yesterday is GONE.  It looks like Spring, and feels like it, too.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's 37 here.  How is it warmer in Wisconsin then it is here??


Shattered has be lettin off a bunch of HOT AIR lately.. It just warmed em all up.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, that could be a good thing, unless you like the snow and cold, lol!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, that could be a good thing, unless you like the snow and cold, lol!


 into the 70s here--- :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> into the 70s here--- :tng:




Pack up babies, we're headin' for Texas!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Pack up babies, we're headin' for Texas!!


 CMON DOWN____LOTS OF ROOM FOR EVERYONE !!


----------



## UsaPride

Yeah, you're only 2 days away, LOL!  Can't be driving straight through with 2 three year olds, OMG!!  Maybe it'll take us a week, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

See?  This doesn't LOOK like Dec. in Wi.  The other one was yesterday.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> See?  This doesn't LOOK like Dec. in Wi.  The other one was yesterday.


 damn sure doesn't---plan a picnic an I bet you get a blizzard tho !


----------



## UsaPride

Ahhhhh, green grass!!  How I miss beautiful green grass, LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, green grass!!  How I miss beautiful green grass, LOL!!


damn---wanna mow mine?


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn---wanna mow mine?


Sure!  I love to mow grass.  Very relaxing!


----------



## UsaPride

*I DON'T RAKE THOUGH!!! *  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, green grass!!  How I miss beautiful green grass, LOL!!






You're missing it..  The grass isn't *supposed* to be green.. It's like Wi. was taken over by aliens or something.  We should have brown dead things all over.  If I wanted live stuff year around, I'd move to Vegas.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> *I DON'T RAKE THOUGH!!! *  :tng:


 Me neither--I just mow those babies---makes good mulch for the yard!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're missing it..


LOL!!  I see what you're saying, strange indeed!!   Damn Global Warming!  LOL!

But I don't like snow and cold, so I'd be happy with the warm weather and green grass


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  I see what you're saying, strange indeed!!   Damn Global Warming!  LOL!
> 
> But I don't like snow and cold, so I'd be happy with the warm weather and green grass


Me too!!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Me too!!



I froze in Minn the first 16  years of my life and paid my dues by shoveling tons of that white crap---warm is nice!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I froze in Minn the first 16  years of my life and paid my dues by shoveling tons of that white crap---warm is nice!


Warm is Perfect! I couldn't live in the North...two months of cool somethimes cold weather is plenty for me, I couldn't do 8.


----------



## UsaPride

This day is FLYING by!  Mercy, where does the time go??


----------



## UsaPride

Where is everyone today??

Everybody take the day off the board for New Years Eve?


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Where is everyone today??
> 
> Everybody take the day off the board for New Years Eve?


  hell  I already played dump and mow with my dog---get off your butt!!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hell  I already played dump and mow with my dog---get off your butt!!


LOL!!  I just got back  :tng:

I actually got fresh air today, LOL!!!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hell  I already played dump and mow with my dog---get off your butt!!


Oh and thank you for posting.  It was awfully lonely and kinda creepy in here all by myself, LOL!!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh and thank you for posting.  It was awfully lonely and kinda creepy in here all by myself, LOL!!!


  by yourself ----- :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Need more chocolate covered espresso beans...now!

...fading fast!  Help!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> by yourself ----- :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


Well I was  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Need more chocolate covered espresso beans...now!
> 
> ...fading fast!  Help!


How 'bout a Reese Cup?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

not enough caffeine....."feed me!"


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> not enough caffeine....."feed me!"


I don't even have Reese cups, but it sure sounded good, LOL!

I do, however, have a bag of Chocolate Chip cookies  

But that's it, sorry


----------



## Mr. P

I win...last post of the year!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I win...last post of the year!


Yeah, yeah, LOL!!

I'll be off to work soon, so I won't have a chance


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, LOL!!
> 
> I'll be off to work soon, so I won't have a chance


I win then...Unless that witch Yank comes in an posts.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I win then...Unless that witch Yank comes in an posts.


You're so evil!  LOL!!

That's okay, I won't be working all night


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You're so evil!  LOL!!
> 
> That's okay, I won't be working all night


Yeah BUT, I'll have my finger on the button at 11:59:59! Can't tell which button though.


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:

You're determined, aren't ya?!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> You're determined, aren't ya?!


You bet! Tonight I SCORE!!! *somehow* I hope.


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!  You take last post of this year, I'll take first post of next year!


----------



## Shattered

Or, I'll just take them both..what with being such a witch and all...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Or, I'll just take them both..what with being such a witch and all...


Damn, speak of the devil!  LOL!!  

Okay, Mr. P was talking about you and you show up, I'm starting to think you are a witch  :tng:

J/K


----------



## UsaPride

I gotta head off to work now.  

Yall have a wonderful time tonight!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  You take last post of this year, I'll take first post of next year!


Hell, I'll be lucky to post at all..which I probably wouldn't do anyway at 12P...But the daughter is having two friends over, so I'm looking for a place to hide all night.   In other words NOTHING is happening here tonight.
Cept 3 teen girls with all that noise! :bangheads


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Or, I'll just take them both..what with being such a witch and all...


No way...I'm winnin this one!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Happy New Year!

    

    

 2004


----------



## Mr. P

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004


Back at cha!!


----------



## UsaPride

Hey Sweet P!  How's the party going?  Found a hiding place yet?


----------



## UsaPride

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I was last and first..

*I WIN!!*


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I was last and first..
> 
> *I WIN!!*


 here's your prize   :sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> here's your prize   :sausage:


Just what I always wanted  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> here's your prize   :sausage:



You should remind her not to overcook that.  Sausage tends to get tough and chewy if overcooked.  Not very appetizing at all...


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> You should remind her not to overcook that.  Sausage tends to get tough and chewy if overcooked.  Not very appetizing at all...


 
it's really a weeny


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> it's really a weeny



Well, those get all dry and wrinkly if overcooked.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> You should remind her not to overcook that.  Sausage tends to get tough and chewy if overcooked.  Not very appetizing at all...


Yeah, I've overcooked it a time or too.  Ewwwww!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, Everyone.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> it's really a weeny


  I'd rather have the sausage, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

Mornin Sunshine!  

I see you survived the night...


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Mornin, Everyone.


Morning Mr. P!!!  How was the Squealfest last night?


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'd rather have the sausage, LOL!!



I've got a couple serial killer books that give you an idea on how to make your own sausage..


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've got a couple serial killer books that give you an idea on how to make your own sausage..


 mmmm venison sausage !11-----was real tempted to buy a suasage grinder and stuffer this year


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've got a couple serial killer books that give you an idea on how to make your own sausage..


**Gulp**  No more sausage for me  

I'll stick with bacon


----------



## Mr. P

I think I survived. I don't know yet.


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've got a couple serial killer books that give you an idea on how to make your own sausage..


 sorry--no chipper shredder !


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> **Gulp**  No more sausage for me
> 
> I'll stick with bacon



Aww..  Live a little!


----------



## Mr. P

Speaking of sausage...does anyone have a recipe for good country sausage that
you've made?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aww..  Live a little!


Okay, I'll keep eating sausage, just not from your house, LOL!!  

Or from anyone elses house that has that book and a sausage grinder


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll keep eating sausage, just not from your house, LOL!!
> 
> Or from anyone elses house that has that book and a sausage grinder



Oh, I don't have the sausage grinder..  I don't even LIKE sausage.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, I don't have the sausage grinder..  I don't even LIKE sausage.


 We have tons of Germans here---they make the BEST!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## UsaPride

I could go for a sausage biscuit right now!!  LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I could go for a sausage biscuit right now!!  LOL!!


 Don't forget your black-eyed peas everyone !!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I could go for a sausage biscuit right now!!  LOL!!


 Me too, and a country ham!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Me too, and a country ham!


Oh Yeah!!  **stomach growling**


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Don't forget your black-eyed peas everyone !!!!


Dang, Ducky, I forgot!!  Eeek!!

Good thing I have a bag in the freezer!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> We have tons of Germans here---they make the BEST!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm



I make a baaaaaaaaaad German..  I'm 1/2 German, and I like almost none of the food.


----------



## Shattered

I have to go to worky now.  Y'all be good.   :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

Bye Shattered!!


----------



## Mr. P

See Ya Yank...watch out for all the snow banks.


----------



## UsaPride

Do yall watch "Monk" on USA?


----------



## Mr. P

No cable here.


----------



## UsaPride

No cable?  Mercy!  Well, I could get by with no cable, as long as I have my internet


----------



## dilloduck

I gotta have my history channel !!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I gotta have my history channel !!


I love the history channel!  That and TCM and AMC (until they started with the commercials   ).


----------



## Mr. P

We do have it available and the house is wired for it. I just chose never to have
it connected. I didn't want my daughter planted in front of the TV. It has worked out well, she has grown up loving to read.


----------



## UsaPride

Well, my 2 do watch TV, but it's more of a glance while walking through thing.  And they love books.  We read all the time.  When they read to me, they flip through the pages and make up their own stories.   I love storytime, LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> We do have it available and the house is wired for it. I just chose never to have
> it connected. I didn't want my daughter planted in front of the TV. It has worked out well, she has grown up loving to read.


 

you're  wise man Mr. P  !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you're  wise man Mr. P  !


Thanks Dillo! Sometimes I do wish we had The History channel/ Discovery/ TLC, but she has done very well without them. She's smart as hell and I'm sure that all the reading she has done had something to do with that. Now if I could have ever figured a way to get her interested in math all would be perfect.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Thanks Dillo! Sometimes I do wish we had The History channel/ Discovery/ TLC, but she has done very well without them. She's smart as hell and I'm sure that all the reading she has done had something to do with that. Now if I could have ever figured a way to get her interested in math all would be perfect.



GIRLS DON"T DO MATH------forget it


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> GIRLS DON"T DO MATH------forget it


I think I've finally come to accept that fact.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> GIRLS DON"T DO MATH------forget it


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


 hehe---my son would rather eat brussel sprouts than write an english paper !


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hehe---my son would rather eat brussel sprouts than write an english paper !


I used to write my husbands English papers when he was in college    Yeah, we cheated, but I love writing, and he has the worst problem with trying to find the words.  
Now, he'd give me the gist, I'd go from there.  Man, he made some good grades on those papers


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, my 2 do watch TV, but it's more of a glance while walking through thing.  And they love books.  We read all the time.  When they read to me, they flip through the pages and make up their own stories.   I love storytime, LOL!!



 I love it..My wife and I would read to our daughter all the time.
We used our finger to draw attention to what we were reading and
before she could talk she would turn the page when we reached the end
without anyone asking her to. It was a shock the first time she did it.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I used to write my husbands English papers when he was in college    Yeah, we cheated, but I love writing, and he has the worst problem with trying to find the words.
> Now, he'd give me the gist, I'd go from there.  Man, he made some good grades on those papers


 My kids like me at that age-----he just hates to sit down and waste perfectly good time to do it


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I love it..My wife and I would read to our daughter all the time.
> We used our finger to draw attention to what we were reading and
> before she could talk she would turn the page when we reached the end
> without anyone asking her to. It was a shock the first time she did it.


Isn't that great!!  So smart!!
For Christmas my husband and I got them each a Leap pad.  They had the 'My first Leap pad' for their age, but we got the one step up, for 4 and older.  My mom said they were too young for it, but these kids love them.  They sit there with the little pen and go through all the words.  And it has a mic with it.  You can record your name and all kinds of stuff, well, they know how to work that thing.  You can go touch it now, and it says "My favorite food is..." and on BOTH you can hear them say "ice cream", LOL!  
Sorry, I babble when I talk about my kids, LOL!!  They're just so dang smart!!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> My kids like me at that age-----he just hates to sit down and waste perfectly good time to do it


I was like that too.  Now I love doing research and writing, then I hated it.  If I could only go back in time and know what I know now~  LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Isn't that great!!  So smart!!
> For Christmas my husband and I got them each a Leap pad.  They had the 'My first Leap pad' for their age, but we got the one step up, for 4 and older.  My mom said they were too young for it, but these kids love them.  They sit there with the little pen and go through all the words.  And it has a mic with it.  You can record your name and all kinds of stuff, well, they know how to work that thing.  You can go touch it now, and it says "My favorite food is..." and on BOTH you can hear them say "ice cream", LOL!
> Sorry, I babble when I talk about my kids, LOL!!  They're just so dang smart!!



Smarter than me, I don't even know what a Leap pad is!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Isn't that great!!  So smart!!
> For Christmas my husband and I got them each a Leap pad.  They had the 'My first Leap pad' for their age, but we got the one step up, for 4 and older.  My mom said they were too young for it, but these kids love them.  They sit there with the little pen and go through all the words.  And it has a mic with it.  You can record your name and all kinds of stuff, well, they know how to work that thing.  You can go touch it now, and it says "My favorite food is..." and on BOTH you can hear them say "ice cream", LOL!
> Sorry, I babble when I talk about my kids, LOL!!  They're just so dang smart!!


Worst thing ya can do is underestimate theit capabilities----I always talked to my kid using adult vocabulary and he now has a great one. They're miniature adults--I swear !


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Smarter than me, I don't even know what a Leap pad is!


http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...est=1&remove_url=http://www.elc.co.uk/LeapPad


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Worst thing ya can do is underestimate theit capabilities----I always talked to my kid using adult vocabulary and he now has a great one. They're miniature adults--I swear !


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...est=1&remove_url=http://www.elc.co.uk/LeapPad




It's not one of them things frogs use??? :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Worst thing ya can do is underestimate theit capabilities----I always talked to my kid using adult vocabulary and he now has a great one. They're miniature adults--I swear !


Same here.  And it just kills me to hear them talk sometimes.  
Joshies on this "technology" kick.  We were at the grocery store and Josh said, "Now there's some technology".  I busted out laughing and asked where, and Pate said, "back there mommy" and pointed to the big window in the meat section.  The guys were in the back with those big machines cutting meat and grinding the hamburger.  They just kill me!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...est=1&remove_url=http://www.elc.co.uk/LeapPad


That's pretty neat! I want one!  
I'll admit I had fun playing with stuff too.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It's not one of them things frogs use??? :cof:


No, it's like a little computer that you put different books in.  It has a pen that you run over the words and it pronounces them for you.  There's some buttons you run the pen over and it will ask you questions and you answer in the mic. 
They have one that is a map of the USA.  You put the pen on a state and it tells you the name of the state, the capital, the population, and will tell you the distance from one state to another.  There's books for everything!  I love that thing, and so do they


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No, it's like a little computer that you put different books in.  It has a pen that you run over the words and it pronounces them for you.  There's some buttons you run the pen over and it will ask you questions and you answer in the mic.
> They have one that is a map of the USA.  You put the pen on a state and it tells you the name of the state, the capital, the population, and will tell you the distance from one state to another.  There's books for everything!  I love that thing, and so do they


 If you stick in in your mouth will it tell ya your temperature?????


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's pretty neat! I want one!
> I'll admit I had fun playing with stuff too.


Oh, I've been having a ball, LOL!!!  I've heard "mommy, can I play too" one to many times, LOL!!!  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> If you stick in in your mouth will it tell ya your temperature?????


LOL!!  Really!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, I've been having a ball, LOL!!!  I've heard "mommy, can I play too" one to many times, LOL!!!  :tng:


My response was always, "just a minute".:rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> My response was always, "just a minute".:rotflmao:


That's mine too, LOL!!  Or "mommy's just trying to figure it out for you", then I get back "I KNOW how to do it, mommy".  Can't get anything past these two, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

We hit 7000, woohoo! 
  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Well these girls just got up..
I better fix em something to eat.
Later.


----------



## UsaPride

Bye Sweet P!


----------



## pllove

first time to this thread, but i'm going to win.


----------



## Mr. P

pllove said:
			
		

> first time to this thread, but i'm going to win.


 :rotflmao:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I one!


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I one!


I two?


----------



## Shattered

*scowl*

Can you say "Ice storm"?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *scowl*
> 
> Can you say "Ice storm"?


It's a bitch to drive on ICE. Just watch how many think they can.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's a bitch to drive on ICE. Just watch how many think they can.



I know...  7 of them found their way to the ditch before I got half way home..  Me, on the other hand, decided I'd like to keep my fast, pretty little car in brand spankin new condition so I *can* stomp on the gas occasionaly..

I played the pansy-ass, and followed a salt truck home.      35mph on the freeway, and over an hour later, I was home.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> *scowl*
> 
> Can you say "Ice storm"?


And it was so nice just the other day.  Yall have some wierd weather, Shattered, lol!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> And it was so nice just the other day.  Yall have some wierd weather, Shattered, lol!



Yer tellin me??  At least *this* is to be expected more than...50 degrees.


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  Well, that's true.  Normal's good!


----------



## dilloduck

ok  where is everyone ?


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok  where is everyone ?


Hey, Ducky!  Just got here and catching up on all I've missed.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, Ducky!  Just got here and catching up on all I've missed.


actually I was trying to sneak in the last post


----------



## UsaPride

Ooops, sorry.  Try it again and see if you win  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok  where is everyone ?


Good Morning...I was waiting for someone else to go first, didn't want it to look like I live here.   And I was busy surfin the repo. listings. Yeah, that's it, I was working.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Morning...I was waiting for someone else to go first, didn't want it to look like I live here.   And I was busy surfin the repo. listings. Yeah, that's it, I was working.


 
got a soup recipe book for Christmas---trying to decide which one to make !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> got a soup recipe book for Christmas---trying to decide which one to make !


How many are in there?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I was waiting for someone else to go first, didn't want it to look like I live here.


Someone like me who does live here?  LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Someone like me who does live here?  LOL!!


 

ya u2---CLEAN THIS JOINT !!!!


----------



## Mr. P

I make a good creamy Navy bean soup, but no one here will eat it cept me.


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ya u2---CLEAN THIS JOINT !!!!


:tng:

I got enough of cleaning to do today


----------



## Mr. P

I think there are 5 of us that could
claim to be roommates.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I make a good creamy Navy bean soup, but no one here will eat it cept me.



Thats' my problem too---think I'm going for split pea but it will all be mine .


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think there are 5 of us that could
> claim to be roommates.


LOL!!  Before Christmas we had, what, 8?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Before Christmas we had, what, 8?


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Before Christmas we had, what, 8?



P chased us...I mean them off..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

>


Sorry, I probably misunderstood, I'm still trying to wake up, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> P chased us...I mean them off..


Well, here's one now  

Morning Shattered!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, here's one now
> 
> Morning Shattered!!



Well, at least you didn't stick a "good" in front of it..  

Morning, guys & girl.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Thats' my problem too---think I'm going for split pea but it will all be mine .


Do they not like a soup or is it the peas?
My wife will eat a bit of bean soup she just hates to think of what I put in it. She's weird, she won't eat chicken either, it grosses her out.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, here's one now
> 
> Morning Shattered!!


 
wonder if jimmy could arrange it so that posts on here don't count ----some people think it's just a cheap way to run up a post count---I just like to use it like a lobby or something.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> wonder if jimmy could arrange it so that posts on here don't count ----some people think it's just a cheap way to run up a post count---I just like to use it like a lobby or something.



Better to get him to set up a store so we can buy things with points..  Surely I have almost enough to buy something half way decent?


----------



## Mr. P

GOOD Mornin Yank!
How much ice ya got on the ground up there?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> GOOD Mornin Yank!
> How much ice ya got on the ground up there?



I salted it all away...  Had to take the long way home, because I couldn't get up the hill..  When I took the long way home, and tried to stop in front of my house, I almost slid frontwards DOWN the hill (I'm literally right at the top of it).

Probably about 35 degrees out right now, so it's melting.


----------



## Shattered

Oh, and I'd whack that "GOOD" right outta you if I could reach you...(and you thought I'd miss it)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I salted it all away...  Had to take the long way home, because I couldn't get up the hill..  When I took the long way home, and tried to stop in front of my house, I almost slid frontwards DOWN the hill (I'm literally right at the top of it).
> 
> Probably about 35 degrees out right now, so it's melting.



I does make driving exciting!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'd whack that "GOOD" right outta you if I could reach you...(and you thought I'd miss it)


:rotflmao:

Good to have you back Shattered!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'd whack that "GOOD" right outta you if I could reach you...(and you thought I'd miss it)


No, I jus knew ya couldn't leave home yet to do anything about it. So I'm safe.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I does make driving exciting!


 guess the GOOD thing is a private joke I missed ???? :scratch:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> guess the GOOD thing is a private joke I missed ???? :scratch:


Spell check..should have read "IT does make driving exciting". That's the ice shattered is dealing with up there.


----------



## UsaPride

I'm heading out.  So much to do  

Be back at breaktime    Hopefully, lol!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I does make driving exciting!



So thought the hero's trying to drive faster than 35 on the freeway that ended up in the ditch, and the hero doing donuts in the parking lot that ended up smacking his car into the cart corral, and light post.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> So thought the hero's trying to drive faster than 35 on the freeway that ended up in the ditch, and the hero doing donuts in the parking lot that ended up smacking his car into the cart corral, and light post.


I know...we typically see ice here, not snow. I know just what you're talking about.
The biggest offenders of common sense here are the transplanted Northerners buy the way,
that insist we just don't know how to drive in snow...It doesn't take long before 
they figure out it ain't snow and they can't drive on it either.   At least not the way they think they can.


----------



## Shattered

I made the mistake of pulling in to a Rogan's Shoes parking lot to make a phone call on my way home last night..  Rogan's wasn't *open* on New Year's Day.. That means they had no salters, and nobody "driving" the ice down.  Good thing that parking lot was completely empty, because I had problems stopping at *5*mph.  Not fun.  That's the second one of those we've seen in a 2 week period.. Hopefully, not many more.  I'd rather deal with snow.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of pulling in to a Rogan's Shoes parking lot to make a phone call on my way home last night..  Rogan's wasn't *open* on New Year's Day.. That means they had no salters, and nobody "driving" the ice down.  Good thing that parking lot was completely empty, because I had problems stopping at *5*mph.  Not fun.  That's the second one of those we've seen in a 2 week period.. Hopefully, not many more.  I'd rather deal with snow.



I've noticed the last few years the north is seeing ice somewhere, like what you've had or worse.


----------



## Shattered

Welp, I'm about to go brave the roads and drive in to Milwaukee...  Supposedly, they got nothing last night..    Latah!


----------



## UsaPride

Breaktime


----------



## no1tovote4

Howdy all!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Howdy all!


Well, welcome back, stranger!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, welcome back, stranger!  :tng:



I wasn't gone all that long, was I?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I wasn't gone all that long, was I?


I don't know, I have no sense of time, LOL!!  

Between Christmas and New Years, it just seems so much more quiet around here and time just seems to be dragging.  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't know, I have no sense of time, LOL!!
> 
> Between Christmas and New Years, it just seems so much more quiet around here and time just seems to be dragging.  Maybe it's just me.




Well, people aren't at work ya know.  Most of the time I post on this board I am at work.  (Working hard and really earning my wages!)


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, people aren't at work ya know.


LMAO!!  That's what it is.  Everyones usually slacking AT work, LOL!!  

Alright People, back to work!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  That's what it is.  Everyones usually slacking AT work, LOL!!
> 
> Alright People, back to work!




Tomorrow.  *Sigh*  I think it is time to start getting the resume out there.  I haven't learned anything new at work in about 2 years.  That is much too long.


----------



## UsaPride

My husbands like that.  If he quits learning new things, he's ready to move on.  
It's hard when you absorb like a sponge, isn't it?!


----------



## no1tovote4

I gotta go cook.  For the second time this year everybody in the house is sick except me.  They all have some stomach virus.

Time to eat and I gotta make some tasteless stuff so they can keep it down.


 :bangheads 

Well, I go to smoke then cook.  See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My husbands like that.  If he quits learning new things, he's ready to move on.
> It's hard when you absorb like a sponge, isn't it?!




Yeah, that's the way of it though.  Time for something new.  Maybe I'll try my hand at something outside for once.  I need the exercise anyway.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> For the second time this year everybody in the house is sick except me.


Damn, and it's only the second day of the year  :tng:

Just teasing!  I hope they all feel better soon!  We had that here not long ago so I feel your pain!!

See ya tomorrow, SugarPlum!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> See ya tomorrow, SugarPlum!



(Squiggles)



Yeah, see ya then...


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll try my hand at something outside for once.


LOL!  And that's what he did too, lol!  He's ready to go back inside though.  Well, not so much inside, just ready to get back into telecommunications!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!  And that's what he did too, lol!  He's ready to go back inside though.  Well, not so much inside, just ready to get back into telecommunications!




He does telephony too?!  Wow, what are the odds?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> He does telephony too?!  Wow, what are the odds?


You do??  Wow, weird!!  

He used to work for WorldCom.  Don't tell anyone though, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You do??  Wow, weird!!
> 
> He used to work for WorldCom.  Don't tell anyone though, LOL!!




I work for AT&T.  I don't think they will be a company for much longer though.  Dave Dorman has run the company into the ground.


----------



## UsaPride

Well damn!  
He went from WorldCom to Sycamore, so he's been all through the business.  He so wants to get back into it.  Hopefully he will, it's what he loves!

What do you do?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well damn!
> He went from WorldCom to Sycamore, so he's been all through the business.  He so wants to get back into it.  Hopefully he will, it's what he loves!
> 
> What do you do?




I am a Switch Engineer.  I work in the switches to program people's services so that they get what they pay for.


----------



## Mr. P

How long have you had the current CEO, No1?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I am a Switch Engineer.  I work in the switches to program people's services so that they get what they pay for.


Sounds like fun   

So you're the one I should be complaining too?  Just teasing  :tng:

He was a Fiber optic, shoot, something.  He worked in the Chicago pop making sure people didn't lose their service, lol.  He also worked on the route putting the cables back together.  What a rush he'd have after 3 days, wide awake, pouring ran, after a cable cut, putting cables back together.


----------



## UsaPride

Gotta get the kids in the bath.  Talk to yall tomorrow!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How long have you had the current CEO, No1?




I think it has been about 4 years.  In that 4 years AT&T sold their Cable Company, then decided to get into VOIP.  Idiocy.  They stopped doing wireless broadband technologies in cities where they had no infrastructure.  They have now decided to stop Type II services.  They have laid off more than half of their employees.  We are a shell of the company that we once were.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I think it has been about 4 years.  In that 4 years AT&T sold their Cable Company, then decided to get into VOIP.  Idiocy.  They stopped doing wireless broadband technologies in cities where they had no infrastructure.  They have now decided to stop Type II services.  They have laid off more than half of their employees.  We are a shell of the company that we once were.


I know....

The thing is AT&T dominated the market for years and I don't think they
(CEO and BODs) have ever really let go of that monopoly mentality. They seem to have just stood by while others took the market share. Delta Airlines did the same thing.
Giants do fall, unless they adapt...IMO these are two that forever the reason haven't.

Bottom line is they waited too long...Their both toast.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I know....
> 
> The thing is AT&T dominated the market for years and I don't think they
> (CEO and BODs) have ever really let go of that monopoly mentality. They seem to have just stood by while others took the market share. Delta Airlines did the same thing.
> Giants do fall, unless they adapt...IMO these are two that forever the reason haven't.
> 
> Bottom line is they waited too long...Their both toast.




With C. Michael Armstrong the company was taking strides.  They bought TCI, had the final mile into houses across the nation, they had a broadband capable company and wireless broadband to put VOIP into action.  They built a huge network across the nation, and had access into nearly every major city in the US.  When he left the mentality changed, it seemed the only goal was to make the company look sexy to people who wanted to purchase it.  It began by separating out the parts into 4 companies, and went downhill from there.  

We were poised to make the strongest company, and it was taken apart in less than a year.  Too bad....

Oh well, the resume is out there and I will find some other place to work soonly.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh well, the resume is out there and I will find some other place to work soonly.


Good Luck!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good Luck!!!




Well thank you, Little One.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well thank you, Little One.


Well you're welcome, Sugar Plum


----------



## Mr. P

Hey, Yank....
Has all that ice melted?


----------



## dmp

Ya know? I only want ONE thing from a woman...(sigh).


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Ya know? I only want ONE thing from a woman...(sigh).


Dare I ask?


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, Yank!
It looks like I won!


----------



## Shattered

Mornin, Pumpkin!!

Remember...you can win anything you set your mind to.. You're a winner just for trying.    

(back to your regularly scheduled banter - I obviously need more coffee - cutting down to one cup a day is a bad thing)


----------



## CSM

Good morning all...and Happy New Year! I hope we all have a great year....though I started mine this morning by slipping on the ice and going butt over teakettle. Broke my coffee thermos and now am in one heck of a mood....*searches for a new source of coffee*


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Good morning all...and Happy New Year! I hope we all have a great year....though I started mine this morning by slipping on the ice and going butt over teakettle. Broke my coffee thermos and now am in one heck of a mood....*searches for a new source of coffee*



I found out it's absolutely *essential* to have no less than 4 travel mugs with tight fitting lids at all times.  Hurry to the local gas station and buy another.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Good morning all...and Happy New Year! I hope we all have a great year....though I started mine this morning by slipping on the ice and going butt over teakettle. Broke my coffee thermos and now am in one heck of a mood....*searches for a new source of coffee*



Hope you're okay CSM. The last time I
slipped I broke my shoulder.


----------



## CSM

I am ok, but bruised the hell out of my dignity. I stopped by Dunkin Donuts and got coffee...starting the IV now....ahhhhhh, should be better in a few minutes.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I am ok, but bruised the hell out of my dignity. I stopped by Dunkin Donuts and got coffee...starting the IV now....ahhhhhh, should be better in a few minutes.


Ahhhhhhhh....Dunkin Donuts coffee!!!
Best coffee in the world,IMO.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhh....Dunkin Donuts coffee!!!
> Best coffee in the world,IMO.


 yes indeedy!


----------



## Mr. P

Has all the ice melted, Shattered?


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning, Friends!!


----------



## dilloduck

making folks---count me in for dunkin doughnuts coffee ! lots


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Grits...Dillo..
All done with my coffee, it's almost lunch time!


----------



## Shattered

Ice all gone...just in time to get snow.  Hmph.  Gotta love winter.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ice all gone...just in time to get snow.  Hmph.  Gotta love winter.


That's good. Snow on top of ice is
BAaaaaaaaadddd!!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's good. Snow on top of ice is
> BAaaaaaaaadddd!!!



But if it's cold enough, sometimes the snow serves as traction on the ice.

I'd rather we just have below zero temps, and no ice or snow...all winter.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd rather we just have below zero temps, and no ice or snow...all winter.


I hate cold weather, but I'm with you on this one!!  LOL!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I hate cold weather, but I'm with you on this one!!  LOL!



Freezing temps make for a fine yearly bonus in this household.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd rather we just have below zero temps, and no ice or snow...all winter.


Yeah, that goes well with the snow dance you were doing in November.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah, that goes well with the snow dance you were doing in November.




I love the snow.  Sure there are inconveniences that come along with it, but overall the positive outweighs the negative in my mind.  I love living in a place that has changes in the seasons.  It was one of the things I missed sometimes when I was in the Navy.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah, that goes well with the snow dance you were doing in November.



I only wanted to ensure that we had snow for *Christmas*.  I can do without it for the rest of the year.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I only wanted to ensure that we had snow for *Christmas*.  I can do without it for the rest of the year.


I can understand that.


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, No1.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Mornin, No1.




Morning P.

Off making coffee!


----------



## UsaPride

Is the time flying, or is it just me?


----------



## Mr. P

Hey Grits...Ya know why the man through
the clock out the window?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Grits...Ya know why the man through
> the clock out the window?


He wanted to see time fly?  LMAO!!  You nut!  :tng:

It'll fly for me until around 10:30, and then it'll creep!  I have to call in at noon to see if I have to work tonight.  I hate waiting!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> He wanted to see time fly?  LMAO!!  You nut!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> He wanted to see time fly?  LMAO!!  You nut!  :tng:
> 
> It'll fly for me until around 10:30, and then it'll creep!  I have to call in at noon to see if I have to work tonight.  I hate waiting!!!




For me it creeps in the mornings then speeds up as afternoon approaches.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> For me it creeps in the mornings then speeds up as afternoon approaches.


I'm an impatient person.  It depends on what I have to do, then the time just plays tricks on me, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Time is pretty constant for me these days, but when I used to work 12 hours shifts
that last hour before a relief pilot came in, used to seem like a year!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> that last hour before a relief pilot came in, used to seem like a year!


I can relate (not to the relief pilot, but to the hour seeming like a year  :tng:  ).  
This is why I like to keep busy at work, it helps make the time fly.  I look around at these other waitresses complaining that the time is dragging, but they're just standing there.  I'm bouncing around doing stuff, and if I have nothing left to do, I start helping other waitresses clear their tables or something.  Anything to keep the time moving!


----------



## Mr. P

Our average time from takeoff to landing back at the home base was 3 hours,
so the drag for me was a possible call in that last hour. It would mean a 15 hour day. It did happen and I hated it.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> . It would mean a 15 hour day. It did happen and I hated it.


Good gracious, how exhausting!!  So, up until you actually left, there was always a chance to work an extra 3 hours.  My nerves would have been shot!  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious, how exhausting!!  So, up until you actually left, there was always a chance to work an extra 3 hours.  My nerves would have been shot!  LOL!!


Exactly...that's why that last hour seemed to last a year. And we worked 6 days in a row. So by the end of the fourth day, you REALLY didn't want to face another 3 or more hours.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Exactly...that's why that last hour seemed to last a year. And we worked 6 days in a row. So by the end of the fourth day, you REALLY didn't want to face another 3 or more hours.






			
				Mr. P said:
			
		

> Our average time from takeoff to landing back at the home base was 3 hours,
> so the drag for me was a possible call in that last hour. It would mean a 15 hour day. It did happen and I hated it.




Sounds like the Fire Department.  I used to volunteer at a place that we would work shifts.  If the person that was supposed to show didn't it could take hours to find somebody to take his place, it isn't like we were paid for it or something.  The shifts were supposed to be 4 hours, they wanted qualified people to be able to show up if there was a medical call within minutes and to be able to assess a fire scene before the bulk of the fighters got there.

It was one of the few Volunteer places that would actually fire their volunteers.  If you didn't show for the shifts you signed up for you were outta there.  It really sucked when you were stuck for two shifts because some lazy ass didn't show up!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It really sucked when you were stuck for two shifts because some lazy ass didn't show up!


At my job, the owner makes the schedule and then puts down two extra people for "call 1" and "call 2".  The people down for call have to call work at 3pm to see if anyone else called in sick.  If they did, then the people on call have to work.  I thought that was pretty smart because the owner doesn't have to track down anyone to work if people start calling in.
Although I HATE being on call!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> At my job, the owner makes the schedule and then puts down two extra people for "call 1" and "call 2".  The people down for call have to call work at 3pm to see if anyone else called in sick.  If they did, then the people on call have to work.  I thought that was pretty smart because the owner doesn't have to track down anyone to work if people start calling in.
> Although I HATE being on call!




We still had guys with their pagers.  If there was a call they too are expected to show up, not to every single call but to a good portion of them.  When I was not on shift I had a pager.

It just annoyed me that they would sign up for it then not show up for what they volunteered to do.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It just annoyed me that they would sign up for it then not show up for what they volunteered to do.


That would be annoying.  If you're going to commit to something, then do it!


----------



## dmp

Hi there.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Hi there.


Hey, D!


----------



## dmp

(yawn) - Today is a DONSA; the office is quiet...too quiet. 

I hope everyone had a fun time for New Years!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> (yawn) - Today is a DONSA; the office is quiet...too quiet.
> 
> I hope everyone had a fun time for New Years!


What in the world is DONSA?  

It was just another day here.  How was yours?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What in the world is DONSA?
> 
> It was just another day here.  How was yours?



Day of No Schedule Activity - It's a Day off for the 'green-suiters'




Mine was fine; went up to visit the snow at a semi-local mountain pass.  Came back after an hour or so.

(shrug).


----------



## UsaPride

You went to visit snow?  Brrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Day of No Schedule Activity - It's a Day off for the 'green-suiters'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was fine; went up to visit the snow at a semi-local mountain pass.  Came back after an hour or so.
> 
> (shrug).




Visiting snow....  No need for that here.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You went to visit snow?  Brrrrrrrrr!!




We were here...approximately







_This camera points east. It operates 24 hours a day.
The picture updates every 20 minutes. _


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Visiting snow....  No need for that here.




We aren't lucky enough to get much snow down here - too close to the water; keeps things mild.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> We were here...approximately


Very pretty.  I like looking at pics of snow, I just don't want to be anywhere near the actual snow, LOL!!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Very pretty.  I like looking at pics of snow, I just don't want to be anywhere near the actual snow, LOL!!



It's pretty nice to be able to drive home from there...course, I'd take snow over 'rain so cold it might as well be snow' - we get a LOT of that


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd take snow over 'rain so cold it might as well be snow' - we get a LOT of that


I don't like the cold, period.  But I do love rain!  Well, on days I don't have to go out in it, LOL!!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't like the cold, period.  But I do love rain!  Well, on days I don't have to go out in it, LOL!!




I only go out in the rain to get to my car, or into a building...so I don't mind it.   When I was in the Army, I'd have to be 'in' the rain.  Now i feel I have it pretty good!


----------



## UsaPride

I like the rain when I can stay home and lay under a pile of blankets watching old movies all day.  

Damn, I just got through saying this to someone else, LOL!!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I like the rain when I can stay home and lay under a pile of blankets watching old movies all day.



Sounds like my idea of a perfect date.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Sounds like my idea of a perfect date.


Mine too!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Mine too!




Yes...I 'am' a woman. (sigh)...

Imagine a day under blankets, watching old movies, with a carton of Ben & Jerry's.


wow.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Yes...I 'am' a woman. (sigh)...


:rotflmao:

Nah, you just know a good time when you see one  



> Imagine a day under blankets, watching old movies, with a carton of Ben & Jerry's.
> 
> 
> wow.


Damn, ice cream too?!  That's heaven!!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> Nah, you just know a good time when you see one
> 
> 
> Damn, ice cream too?!  That's heaven!!






I'm thinking I'd have to substitute whatever Atkins-Approved ice cream I could find..but yeah....still...good times


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I'd have to substitute whatever Atkins-Approved ice cream I could find..but yeah....still...good times





Those are the days you bullride in an indoor arena instead of outside.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Those are the days you bullride in an indoor arena instead of outside.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I'd have to substitute whatever Atkins-Approved ice cream I could find..but yeah....still...good times



Atkins-Approved ice cream?  LOL!  You're crazy!!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

>




Ow!  Hey!

 :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ow!  Hey!
> 
> :cof:


You'd rather go to an indoor bull riding thingy then to snuggle on the couch watching old movies?


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You'd rather go to an indoor bull riding thingy then to snuggle on the couch watching old movies?




I think he's saying your 'spouse' is a bull.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You'd rather go to an indoor bull riding thingy then to snuggle on the couch watching old movies?




Um.  Yes.  

 

And after we are done.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I think he's saying your 'spouse' is a bull.


I just had that pointed out to me.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Um.  Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> And after we are done.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

>



Ow! Hey!  What did I do?!!

 :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't like the cold, period.  But I do love rain!  Well, on days I don't have to go out in it, LOL!!


Rainy days are great fer makin tricycle motors.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ow! Hey!  What did I do?!!


LMAO!!  Talking all nasty while we're being serious!  :tng:

Didn't mean to hurt ya, Sugar plum, LOL!!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Rainy days are great fer makin tricycle motors.


 
and sorting through old pics!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> and sorting through old pics!


I donno Dillo..takes a lot of effort to make one them motors...it usually requires 
a nap after.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I donno Dillo..takes a lot of effort to make one them motors...it usually requires
> a nap after.




shhhhhhh if ya nap CSM will call us old again


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> shhhhhhh if ya nap CSM will call us old again


 Wha??? Sorry I was napping....


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Wha??? Sorry I was napping....


LOL!!!  Perfect timing!!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Wha??? Sorry I was napping....


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  ya got me---monitor needs cleaning now


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  ya got me---monitor needs cleaning now


Well, as long as your teeth stayed in your head, you'll be ok.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> shhhhhhh if ya nap CSM will call us old again


Yeah, he will, but at least we have the tools to assemble them motors. 
More important WE know how ta use em.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Well, as long as your teeth stayed in your head, you'll be ok.


 teeth??


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> teeth??


I didn't know Dillo had teeth!
I'm jealous!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> teeth??


 Aw cmon, dont play innocent with me...even ol Geo Washington had wooden teeth...I presume you do too...though it is early in the day and they could be still in the glass...or you just forgot to put em in this morning.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I didn't know Dillo had teeth!
> I'm jealous!


He tries to hide em, but I know he's got em...all you old farts do...


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> He tries to hide em, but I know he's got em...all you old farts do...



I buy those Bubba teeth on Halloween---they're cheap


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I buy those Bubba teeth on Halloween---they're cheap


My dad has some of them, LOL!!  He wears them when he's out and about, driving down the road smiling and waving at people, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> He tries to hide em, but I know he's got em...all you old farts do...


Yeah! and how many holes you got in your underpants, ya ole fart?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I buy those Bubba teeth on Halloween---they're cheap


 See? I told ya...I bet Mr. P has teeth too!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah! and how many holes you got in your underpants, ya ole fart?


Underpants? depends.


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Underpants? depends.


:rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Underpants? depends.


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## dilloduck

i only got the one in front---thank you very much !!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Well, it's nap time.


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> Underpants? depends.




Is that 'depends' as in 'Depends Undergarments'?


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Underpants? depends.




naaaaa  you just let it go and fill up your boots !!


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Is that 'depends' as in 'Depends Undergarments'?


That's what I was thinking, LMAO!!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> naaaaa  you just let it go and fill up your boots !!


Hey I save a lot of time that way.


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Is that 'depends' as in 'Depends Undergarments'?


 Of course


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Talking all nasty while we're being serious!  :tng:
> 
> Didn't mean to hurt ya, Sugar plum, LOL!!




And you expected what from me?

:halo:


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> Of course




Oh the joys of being 'old'



 in one's pants....hehe


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Oh the joys of being 'old'
> 
> 
> 
> in one's pants....hehe


 Getting old beats the hell out of the alternative


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Getting old beats the hell out of the alternative




Well how would you know?  Nobody here has ever experienced the alternative and lived to tell about it.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well how would you know?  Nobody here has ever experienced the alternative and lived to tell about it.


 Exactly!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And you expected what from me?
> 
> :halo:


Exactly what I got  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Exactly!


LMAO!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Okay, I'm coming back in here.  No more reading about fish eating dead people!


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm coming back in here.  No more reading about fish-eating dead people!




Why would dead people eat fish? or anything?


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Why would dead people eat fish? or anything?




They must be pretty ambulent in order to eat things!



sorry Little One, it must be contagious it has spread to a new thread and you were the carrier!


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They must be pretty ambulent in order to eat things!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Little One, it must be contagious it has spread to a new thread and you were the carrier!




Indeed - as if they weren't completely dead, ya know?


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Why would dead people eat fish? or anything?


:tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Indeed - as if they weren't completely dead, ya know?




Was "Dawn of the Dead" a documentary?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They must be pretty ambulent in order to eat things!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Little One, it must be contagious it has spread to a new thread and you were the carrier!


  








Just teasing


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

>




I have been getting it often today.  Have I not worshipped enough at your feet lately?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Was "Dawn of the Dead" a documentary?


Is that the one with George Clooney and the vampires?  No, nevermind, I think that was From Dusk till Dawn or something like that.  

Okay, carry on, LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have been getting it often today.  Have I not worshipped enough at your feet lately?


That could be it, LOL!!  :tng:


----------



## dmp

I'd like to see Shawn of the Dead.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Shawn of the Dead.


What the heck is that?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What the heck is that?




I had the same question.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I had the same question.


I didn't see you post it.    


LOL!!  Okay, that was the last one.  But no promises, LOL!!  :tng:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I didn't see you post it.




Hilarity ensues...

http://www.shaunofthedeadmovie.com/splash.html


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I didn't see you post it.
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Okay, that was the last one.  But no promises, LOL!!  :tng:




No!  I mean, okay....


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No!  I mean, okay....


LOL!!  I was just teasing.  I quit now!  



Maybe


----------



## dmp




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:




I'm so happy you're back!!!!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Whassup?


----------



## UsaPride

Nuttin'


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Are we having fun, yet?


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Are we having fun, yet?


Um, no.  LOL!  Gotta start getting ready for work


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:




Hola!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, no.  LOL!  Gotta start getting ready for work



I am closer to being done than getting started today!

Have a great day at work, and try to make people smile!


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I am closer to being done than getting started today!
> 
> Have a great day at work, and try to make people smile!




One Hour Left!


----------



## UsaPride

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Have a great day at work, and try to make people smile!


I only have to work for about 4-5 hours so that's good!

I always try to make people smile.  It's what I do


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I only have to work for about 4-5 hours so that's good!
> 
> I always try to make people smile.  It's what I do




Make lots of money.  I see you are no longer afraid of carrying food.

 :sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

What is happening to the site.  

Maybe DU has invaded!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Make lots of money.  I see you are no longer afraid of carrying food.


Only when there's ALOT of food, LOL!!  My real problem right now is having 3 tables at the same time.  Scares the hell out of me!


----------



## dmp




----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

>


Right back at cha


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## no1tovote4

Time for me to go.  I will see most of you tomorrow I am sure.


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Right back at cha




I'm in the mood for Oyster Bar.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I'd have to substitute whatever Atkins-Approved ice cream I could find..but yeah....still...good times



**butts in**

Atkins brand ice cream IS good (Butter Pecan, and Chocolate Peanut Butter)..  Then there's Keto brand which is even better.  Mmmmm!

**butts out**


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> **butts in**
> 
> Atkins brand ice cream IS good (Butter Pecan, and Chocolate Peanut Butter)..  Then there's Keto brand which is even better.  Mmmmm!
> 
> **butts out**



Thank you! Butt in as often as you like.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> **butts in**


Are you one of the BUTT sisters, by chance?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Are you one of the BUTT sisters, by chance?



Maybe.  Who wants to know?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe.  Who wants to know?


Why your BUTT buddy of course!
 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Why your BUTT buddy of course!
> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



Oh dear.  No more keyboard for you.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh dear.  No more keyboard for you.


Hehehehe...It's been a difficult day..sorry.
I'll behave.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hehehehe...It's been a difficult day..sorry.
> I'll behave.



Right...and the check is in the mail  too.


----------



## Shattered

S'matter, Pumpkin?  Why difficult?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> S'matter, Pumpkin?  Why difficult?


Nothin..
Bed time...see ya..


----------



## Shattered

Hmm..  K.  Night, then.


----------



## Said1

Wow, 7230 posts!


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wow, 7230 posts!


 i see 7231,, excuse me


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wow, 7230 posts!



I didn't do it!


----------



## dmp

whoever started this thread should get rep'd up the yin-yang...

:tng:


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> whoever started this thread should get rep'd up the yin-yang...
> 
> :tng:




I thought that's how you got em all ~~~ :tng:


----------



## dmp

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I thought that's how you got em all ~~~ :tng:




you're one to talk...er...type.

:tng:


----------



## Shattered

I yin'd his yang, or yang'd his yin, or whatever.

For such a wonderful thread, of course.


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> I yin'd his yang, or yang'd his yin, or whatever.
> 
> For such a wonderful thread, of course.






Thank you!!


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Thank you!!



NP.  I just wanted to say "yin'd his yang, or yang'd his yin" cause it sounded amusing.


----------



## Shattered

Oh, and will Marlboro Light 100's do?


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, All.


----------



## pretender

Good Morning Mr. P
Good Morning everyone.  I hope everyone had a great New Years.  No more days off for a while.     It's back to work and the ho hum of everyday life.  heavy sigh


----------



## CSM

Good morning, yawl.


----------



## pretender

Morning CSM, if I had time I would flirt with you a while but i'm off to work.  Maybe later if you are up for it.  no pun intended... :halo: We can't let USA have all the fun.  LOL


----------



## Shattered

Morning, guys.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning, guys.


 morning--yay--school is back in session !!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

hey there..Yank!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> morning--yay--school is back in session !!!!!



Yay - Less dumb teenagers behind the wheel for an extended period of time - they can walk to school.


----------



## CSM

pretender said:
			
		

> Morning CSM, if I had time I would flirt with you a while but i'm off to work.  Maybe later if you are up for it.  no pun intended... :halo: We can't let USA have all the fun.  LOL


 Flirt with me???? gosh. Nobody flirts with me if they can help it.


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Flirt with me???? gosh. Nobody flirts with me if they can help it.



Accidents happen...


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Accidents happen...


HEEEEEEY!!!! Maybe she was just trying to be nice. It could happen.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Flirt with me???? gosh. Nobody flirts with me if they can help it.


She thinks CSM means "Certified Stud Muffin".


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Flirt with me???? gosh. Nobody flirts with me if they can help it.


 Cmon CS----you haven't gotten so old that you forgot to recognize it when you see it have ya ??  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> HEEEEEEY!!!! Maybe she was just trying to be nice. It could happen.



You're right..  I'm sorry.   :kiss2:


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're right..  I'm sorry.   :kiss2:


 told ya ! :cof:


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> She thinks CSM means "Certified Stud Muffin".


 It does!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> told ya ! :cof:


 Are you two talking about me behind my back????


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Cmon CS----you haven't gotten so old that you forgot to recognize it when you see it have ya ??  :tng:


 Recognize what? See what? What did I miss????


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Recognize what? See what? What did I miss????


 damn ladies---you must be slippin !!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## pretender

CSM said:
			
		

> HEEEEEEY!!!! Maybe she was just trying to be nice. It could happen.



It could indeed.  Just how old are you CSM?  I would hope not everyone on here is still in college.  Life and fun isn't just for those in their 20's you know.  

Yes SHE was being nice........


----------



## CSM

pretender said:
			
		

> It could indeed.  Just how old are you CSM?  I would hope not everyone on here is still in college.  Life and fun isn't just for those in their 20's you know.
> 
> Yes SHE was being nice........


 
I am well over 50 years old, but not nearly as old as Mr. P or Mr. Dilloduck...heh.


----------



## pretender

CSM said:
			
		

> I am well over 50 years old, but not nearly as old as Mr. P or Mr. Dilloduck...heh.


But I have always heard age is a number, you are as old as you feel.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> But I have always heard age is a number, you are as old as you feel.


I'll promise ya, he don't feel 20.
He creeks when he walks!


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll promise ya, he don't feel 20.
> He creeks when he walks!



LOL you've felt him have you?  Do creeks hurt? :cof:


----------



## dmp

G'mornin'


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> G'mornin'



'Morning.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> LOL you've felt him have you?  Do creeks hurt? :cof:


No, never felt him..but I can hear him.


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No, never felt him..but I can hear him.


  
morning no1 and d


----------



## dmp

what'd I miss?


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> morning no1 and d



I am going to make some coffee.


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> what'd I miss?


 CS is bummed because the babes don't flirt with him enough


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> CS is bummed because the babes don't flirt with him enough


Now, now, I din't say I was bummed because the gals dont flirt with me enough....thought it but didn't say it! I hope I remember it tomorrow though. And no creeks dont hurt. As for old as you feel; my mind thinks like a twenty year old alright, but when I act that way, my body makes me pay for several days afterwards!


----------



## pretender

It's human nature to want attention.  It is so with men especially, doesn't matter the age.  Isn't that right guys?


----------



## dmp

dilloduck said:
			
		

> CS is bummed because the babes don't flirt with him enough



That's a good reason to be bummed.  (sigh).


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Coffee is strong around here this morning....anyone need some fresh ground stuff called Liberal Espresso?


----------



## pretender

Men between the age of 45 and 60 are sooo much fun.  They are old enough to know better but young enough not to give a sh.t.  Of course the young guys are fun too but they are still learning what life is all about.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> It's human nature to want attention.  It is so with men especially, doesn't matter the age.  Isn't that right guys?


No. *Unless we're sick*.


----------



## pretender

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Coffee is strong around here this morning....anyone need some fresh ground stuff called Liberal Espresso?


Can you put a little irish whisky in mine.  It's gona be a long day.


----------



## dmp

My coffee was quite bitter today.  


It's hard to get a good cup of coffee at my house


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I suppose you want a little whipped cream, too.....hand whipped, of course.


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No. *Unless we're sick*.


 Explain that for me.  Humor me..........


----------



## pretender

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I suppose you want a little whipped cream, too.....hand whipped, of course.


If you are talking to me of course darlin..... and would you fix me a waffle while you are up..... you're such a sweetheart..... :cof:



edit......... i'm trying to reach 300 rep points today you undestand......


----------



## dmp

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I suppose you want a little whipped cream, too.....hand whipped, of course.




No - I use half-and-half + two packs of Splenda.


----------



## dilloduck

pretender said:
			
		

> It's human nature to want attention.  It is so with men especially, doesn't matter the age.  Isn't that right guys?




men especially ???  hmmmmmmm there's an insult in there somewhere  LOL


----------



## CSM

pretender said:
			
		

> Men between the age of 45 and 60 are sooo much fun.  They are old enough to know better but young enough not to give a sh.t.  Of course the young guys are fun too but they are still learning what life is all about.


 You tell em!


----------



## pretender

dilloduck said:
			
		

> men especially ???  hmmmmmmm there's an insult in there somewhere  LOL


 Not so...... it's just that men have more ego than women.  I would never insult a man...... never.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No - I use half-and-half + two packs of Splenda.



You can get your own...I am being chivalrous today.

Sorry out of waffles, Pretender, can I make you a strawberry crepe instead?


----------



## dilloduck

pretender said:
			
		

> Not so...... it's just that men have more ego than women.  I would never insult a man...... never.



been hanging out with those high maintainence dudes again huh?


----------



## pretender

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> You can get your own...I am being chivalrous today.
> 
> Sorry out of waffles, Pretender, can I make you a strawberry crepe instead?


Ohhh my..... yes. That sounds delicious. ummmmm


----------



## pretender

dilloduck said:
			
		

> been hanging out with those high maintainence dudes again huh?


Yea dill....... but I am learning quick.  High maintainence men are too much work and heartache. I think men really are from Mars.


----------



## dilloduck

pretender said:
			
		

> Ohhh my..... yes. That sounds delicious. ummmmm



( watch closely CS----this is how it's done ! )


----------



## NATO AIR

pretender said:
			
		

> Not so...... it's just that men have more ego than women.  I would never insult a man...... never.



What if you're 21 and have no ego?


----------



## pretender

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> What if you're 21 and have no ego?


Well youth does have it's advantages.  There is no such thing as a man with NO ego.  LOL..... if you don't have any now sweetie I promise it will grow as you do.


----------



## dilloduck

pretender said:
			
		

> Well youth does have it's advantages.  There is no such thing as a man with NO ego.  LOL..... if you don't have any now sweetie I promise it will grow as you do.


LOL take that NATO


----------



## Fmr jarhead

pretender said:
			
		

> Ohhh my..... yes. That sounds delicious. ummmmm



Mimosa, as well?

And then a little trip to the day spa to get a pedicure and full body massage.  You deserve it!


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No - I use half-and-half + two packs of Splenda.




TWO PACKS of Splenda?!!!  Man that stuff is so sweet it makes my face collapse.  I use half a pack if I use any at all.


----------



## pretender

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Mimosa, as well?
> 
> And then a little trip to the day spa to get a pedicure and full body massage.  You deserve it!


 Oh my gooodness..... a man after my own heart. 


Wow what a charmer this one is...... be still my heart....


----------



## CSM

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Mimosa, as well?
> 
> And then a little trip to the day spa to get a pedicure and full body massage.  You deserve it!


KEEEERRRRRRAAAAAPPPP! You think a woman wont see through that??? No wonder I am missing the boat here.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I gotta go run some errands, but I will leave you my credit card so you can treat yourself to a little something after your massage, and I will see you for an early dinner, ok?


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> KEEEERRRRRRAAAAAPPPP! You think a woman wont see through that??? No wonder I am missing the boat here.


 LOL she's in the coalition of the "willing" (for now)


----------



## dmp

now my stomach hurts...could be from the bitter coffee I suppose.


----------



## pretender

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I gotta go run some errands, but I will leave you my credit card so you can treat yourself to a little something after your massage, and I will see you for an early dinner, ok?



Wow....... OOOOKKKKKK  Be sweet now.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

CSM said:
			
		

> KEEEERRRRRRAAAAAPPPP! You think a woman wont see through that??? No wonder I am missing the boat here.



Nothing to see through when it is sincere (and virtual)....the boat has done left the harbor!


----------



## pretender

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL she's in the coalition of the "willing" (for now)



If I have learned anything dill it's to live in the present.  He knows what he is doing..... he has done it before..... and he is very good at it.  ROFLOL


----------



## CSM

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Nothing to see through when it is sincere (and virtual)....the boat has done left the harbor!


 I just agreed with you...what more do you want? Go ahead, just kick the crap out of an old guy...*sheesh*


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Don't tell her about the grey in my beard, then!


----------



## dilloduck

pretender said:
			
		

> If I have learned anything dill it's to live in the present.  He knows what he is doing..... he has done it before..... and he is very good at it.  ROFLOL



Bingo---tomorrow is another day---one on the stringer and more out there to fry !  LOL


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Don't tell her about the grey in my beard, then!




Dang, I had grey in my beard almost as soon as I got the thing.  I started going grey at late 19 early 20....


----------



## Fmr jarhead

talk with you all later, I do have errands to run to pay down that credit card..

Have anice day!


----------



## pretender

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Don't tell her about the grey in my beard, then!



Grey doesn't hurt either does it?


----------



## dmp

A tums chewed, and now I'm feelin better


----------



## Fmr jarhead

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dang, I had grey in my beard almost as soon as I got the thing.  I started going grey at late 19 early 20....



Me too....I have always said it gives me credibility...and I told people I was in my mid 30's for almost 15 years.


----------



## pretender

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> talk with you all later, I do have errands to run to pay down that credit card..
> 
> Have anice day!


 You too Fmr.... it's been fun.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

pretender said:
			
		

> Grey doesn't hurt either does it?



Not at all.  I have worked hard for the "earned" few that I have.  It's the natural grey that gives me character.


----------



## pretender

If you guys will excuse me I have to go too.  I have all this year end crap to do.  Later.....


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Me too....I have always said it gives me credibility...and I told people I was in my mid 30's for almost 15 years.




With the added bonus of nobody carding you at the bars!  Cops would walk past me and card my friends when trying to bust the underage in bars...


----------



## NATO AIR

hey dillo, you fish?


----------



## dilloduck

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> hey dillo, you fish?


you bet--I love it!


----------



## NATO AIR

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you bet--I love it!



i want to fish in texas one day


----------



## dilloduck

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> i want to fish in texas one day



Well hell----as we say here--COME ON DOWN !!!----fresh or saltwater---take your pick!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Well hell----as we say here--COME ON DOWN !!!----fresh or saltwater---take your pick!


 I'm on my way...what are we fishing for?


----------



## NATO AIR

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Well hell----as we say here--COME ON DOWN !!!----fresh or saltwater---take your pick!



3 more years, when my "liberation" tour kicks off


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> I'm on my way...what are we fishing for?


 

wait 2 months---everything in  freshwater will be spawning--bass--crappie etc and the warmer it gets the better it will be for saltwater--kings, redfish, trout, shark, drum etc etc


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> wait 2 months---everything in  freshwater will be spawning--bass--crappie etc and the warmer it gets the better it will be for saltwater--kings, redfish, trout, shark, drum etc etc




No way, ice fishing is a blast.  No need to wait.  If you have the right equipment you won't even get cold.


----------



## Mr. P

Hey, what's up with Grits today?


----------



## pretender

I saw it Mr. P.  Yes, I think we have already established that.  Is it true that the first thing to go is the memory?  You don't like me do you?


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> I saw it Mr. P.  Yes, I think we have already established that.  Is it true that the first thing to go is the memory?  You don't like me do you?


Oh, I remembered. Just diggin at ya..
you can take it can't ya?


----------



## CSM

pretender said:
			
		

> I saw it Mr. P.  Yes, I think we have already established that.  Is it true that the first thing to go is the memory?  You don't like me do you?


 he likes you all right...he's just pullin yer chain. I bet Mr. P has never maet a woman he didn't like. He's a stud puppy!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey, what's up with Grits today?




Dunno.  It seems she is MIA.


----------



## pretender

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh, I remembered. Just diggin at ya..
> you can take it can't ya?


 Well humor me then.... take it?..... I have taken blonde jokes all my life dear. Men use it quite often when they can't explain something.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dunno.  It seems she is MIA.


 I sincerely hope she is ok!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I sincerely hope she is ok!




Yeah, no kidding.  However she is a stealth poster and you cannot see if she is logged on at all.  She may be reading our posts right now.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> Well humor me then.... take it?..... I have taken blonde jokes all my life dear. Men use it quite often when they can't explain something.


  Yeah, okay.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding.  However she is a stealth poster and you cannot see if she is logged on at all.  She may be reading our posts right now.


She's not on or she would post..We all
know that..Maybe she's at work or a kid is sick.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> ... I bet Mr. P has never maet a woman he didn't like...


Have so!!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Have so!!


 Hillary Clinton doesn't count.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Hillary Clinton doesn't count.



 :rotflmao: 
And I did meet her, too. She's a real ass!
I was thinking of a German woman..Bossy, dominate, well just a real @&%@#! Hey, on the other hand I've met some American women like that too! :scratch:


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> And I did meet her, too. She's a real ass!
> I was thinking of a German woman..Bossy, dominate, well just a real @&%@#! Hey, on the other hand I've met some American women like that too! :scratch:


 Yeah I know. Some men are complete ...well... just as bad.


----------



## manu1959

pretender said:
			
		

> Well humor me then.... take it?..... I have taken blonde jokes all my life dear. Men use it quite often when they can't explain something.



you know why the make blonde jokes so stupid?



so brunettes will undertsand them


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Yeah I know. Some men are complete ...well... just as bad.


Yep.


----------



## manu1959

opps soory for barging in.....morning boys and girls


----------



## CSM

manu1959 said:
			
		

> opps soory for barging in.....morning boys and girls


Barging in??? This probablt the one thread where "barging in is welcomed!

Good morning!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Hillary Clinton doesn't count.




Yeah, she hires people to do that for her!


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> opps soory for barging in.....morning boys and girls


Hi ya Manu!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, she hires people to do that for her!


 Hmmm, I wonder id she hired Monica?


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I wonder id she hired Monica?



hired her????????.... my brother worked in DC at that time .... my understanding is hillary did her :69:


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I wonder id she hired Monica?


IN A HEART BEAT! If it was politically beneficial.


----------



## CSM

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hired her????????.... my brother worked in DC at that time .... my understanding is hillary did her :69:


 *sheesh* now I'm gonna have nightmares!


----------



## manu1959

CSM said:
			
		

> *sheesh* now I'm gonna have nightmares!



no shyte...........at least JFK did hot chicks...


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hired her????????.... my brother worked in DC at that time .... my understanding is hillary did her :69:


I guess that'll "come out" in 2008.:rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I guess that'll "come out" in 2008.:rotflmao:



i sure hope they _*DON'T*_ have any pictures


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i sure hope they _*DON'T*_ have any pictures


 :cof: 

Now I have to wash my screen.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :cof:
> 
> Now I have to wash my screen.



speaking of screen cleaners you ever seen the one of the boobie that cleans your screen from the inside?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Did someone say boobie?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Did someone say boobie?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> speaking of screen cleaners you ever seen the one of the boobie that cleans your screen from the inside?




No, it sounds hilarious though.


----------



## no1tovote4

Hey Joker, how's it in the Conservative Republic of CS today?


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, it sounds hilarious though.



want me to e-mail it to you?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> want me to e-mail it to you?




Sure, why not?  I can put it on my comp. at home.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sure, why not?  I can put it on my comp. at home.



check your e-mail


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> check your e-mail




thanks dude.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey Joker, how's it in the Conservative Republic of CS today?


It's cold!!!!!!
and busy


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's cold!!!!!!
> and busy




Yah, it is cold here too.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

cold weather sux~!~


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> cold weather sux~!~



Yeah.  It does.

Well.

I'm bored.  It has gotten quiet on the board.


----------



## no1tovote4

Back from lunch.

Is anybody here?


----------



## pretender

Hey no1..... i'm taking a break.... ever hear from USA?


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> Hey no1..... i'm taking a break.... ever hear from USA?



Not yet.  Maybe she had to work the early shift.


----------



## pretender

could be  :huh:   

Hey Joker it's 70 degrees here today.  This is the strangest weather.  It was colder the day we put up our Christmas tree than the day we took it down.  I bet we will have bad weather in February.


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> could be  :huh:
> 
> Hey Joker it's 70 degrees here today.  This is the strangest weather.  It was colder the day we put up our Christmas tree than the day we took it down.  I bet we will have bad weather in February.




It's probably 20 out here.  We got some snow too.


----------



## dilloduck

drizzle fog and upper 70s---sorta blah here


----------



## pretender

I would just as soon skip winter but I am afraid when it does hit us it will hit hard.


----------



## dilloduck

Feb and Mar always provide us with some surprises---I always freeze my ass off at my sons first baseball games


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Feb and Mar always provide us with some surprises---I always freeze my ass off at my sons first baseball games




January is usually our coldest month, but February battles for the prize.  We are in for two months of cold weather this year.


----------



## pretender

The problem with our cold weather is the humidity.   I do hope it snows some this year though.  It's pretty for a couple of days.   Just enough to cover the ground good and then melt the next day.  I caught a second of the news last night and they mentioned some place having 19 feet of snow.....anyone hear it?...... didn't catch where.


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> The problem with our cold weather is the humidity.   I do hope it snows some this year though.  It's pretty for a couple of days.   Just enough to cover the ground good and then melt the next day.  I caught a second of the news last night and they mentioned some place having 19 feet of snow.....anyone hear it?...... didn't catch where.




Nope.  I guess we can google it.


----------



## pretender

Don't worry about it no1..... just thought someone may have caught it.  Just makes me think that the weather we are having gets stanger and stranger each year.


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it no1..... just thought someone may have caught it.  Just makes me think that the weather we are having gets stanger and stranger each year.




You don't listen to Coast to Coast AM do you?


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You don't listen to Coast to Coast AM do you?


 No, this was a local New Channel on TV.  I'll check the weather channel tonight.


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> No, this was a local New Channel on TV.  I'll check the weather channel tonight.



Coast to Coast AM is a talk show about odd stuff like global weather patterns changing because of global warming and government experiments with what they call Chemtrails (us sane people call them contrails).


----------



## Fmr jarhead

pretender said:
			
		

> The problem with our cold weather is the humidity.   I do hope it snows some this year though.  It's pretty for a couple of days.   Just enough to cover the ground good and then melt the next day.  I caught a second of the news last night and they mentioned some place having 19 feet of snow.....anyone hear it?...... didn't catch where.



Could've been the Sierras in CA...they got a lot of rain down on the coast, and a lot of snow on the mountain.

(How was the massage?)


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Chemtrails (us sane people call them contrails).


Chemtrails? That's a new one.  
I used to make contrails but never Chemtrails.


----------



## pretender

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Could've been the Sierras in CA...they got a lot of rain down on the coast, and a lot of snow on the mountain.
> 
> (How was the massage?)


It was the best virtual massage I ever had.  Thank you!!!... and the next time you feel the urge to be chivalrous and spoil someone, Im your girl. :clap1: wink


----------



## Shattered

:kiss2:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:


What's all that jumpin round fer, Yank?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What's all that jumpin round fer, Yank?



Cause I'm still young enough to do it, and I want to rub it in?   :happy2:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cause I'm still young enough to do it, and I want to rub it in?   :happy2:


Are you trying to stop smoking?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Are trying to stop smoking?



God, no.  My life is MUCH too stressful to try that.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> God, no.  My life is MUCH too stressful to try that.


Just wandering what the "Breaking The Habit..." was about.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Just wandering what the "Breaking The Habit..." was about.



Ahh..  Long story.  Suffice it to say, I've been successful.  

How was your day?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ahh..  Long story.  Suffice it to say, I've been successful.
> 
> How was your day?


Very busy..and now I must go check a noise in one of the cars..catchca in a bit.


----------



## Mr. P

Damn I hate car noise...it's so hard to pin point the source! ERRRRRRrrrrrrr


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Coast to Coast AM is a talk show about odd stuff like global weather patterns changing because of global warming and government experiments with what they call Chemtrails (us sane people call them contrails).



makes ya wonder what caused the ice age since hardley any people were here


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> makes ya wonder what caused the ice age since hardley any people were here


I think it was freezin temperatures.
But, I could be wrong.  

How's San Fran- sissy today?


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think it was freezin temperatures.
> But, I could be wrong.
> 
> How's San Fran- sissy today?



had lunch at the lucky sperm club today

other than that sunny a cold


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> had lunch at the lucky sperm club today
> 
> other than that sunny a cold


I can't remember ever being there when it wasn't cold or at least cool, that was a big shock for me.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I can't remember ever being there when it wasn't cold or at least cool, that was a big shock for me.



i live east of SF, summers are 90-100  spring and fall 70s  winters 50s


----------



## dilloduck

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i live east of SF, summers are 90-100  spring and fall 70s  winters 50s


 
So far USC is pretty cold too---Joker is gonna drive us crazy if OU wins this one!


----------



## Shattered




----------



## CSM

Mornin folks


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Mornin folks


 hey CS GM-----


----------



## Shattered

Woohoo..  I got to shovel snow in lieu of eating breakfast.


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Woohoo..  I got to shovel snow in lieu of eating breakfast.


Supposedly snow headed this way too...blech


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Woohoo..  I got to shovel snow in lieu of eating breakfast.




you lucky dog


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Supposedly snow headed this way too...blech



Where are you at?  We were only supposed to get a light sprinkle, unless the stupid front moved.. If it moved, then we were going to get 1-3" last night (got it - it moved!) and will get another 7-9" today and tonight...


----------



## Shattered

Oh, and the good news is.. it's "warm" snow.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, and the good news is.. it's "warm" snow.



warm=heavy


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> Where are you at?  We were only supposed to get a light sprinkle, unless the stupid front moved.. If it moved, then we were going to get 1-3" last night (got it - it moved!) and will get another 7-9" today and tonight...


 I'm in New England...supposed to get 3 to 6 tonite


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> warm=heavy



No..  Here, warm = able to go out and push it around without getting frostbite.


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> I'm in New England...supposed to get 3 to 6 tonite



Ahh..  7-9" tonight for us, supposedly.  I'd settle for another 2-3.  Tho, Milwaukee, where I used to live is supposed to get up to a foot.


----------



## Mr. P

No snow here..it's in the 60s  

Mornin Folks! Is Grits still MIA?


----------



## no1tovote4

1 degree F.  Snowing.  Slow Drivers good, fast drivers stuck!  -9 degrees wind chill factor.


Here is the weather and driving report for the Denver Metro area.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No snow here..it's in the 60s
> 
> Mornin Folks! Is Grits still MIA?



hey Mr. P----I guess she is still MIA--her puter may have died.


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey Mr. P----I guess she is still MIA--her puter may have died.




That's the sux.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That's the sux.




or her hubby tossed it out the window !!!


----------



## Mr. P

I was thinkin a puter problem of some kind. Well, maybe she'll run down to the library jump on a puter and let us know.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I was thinkin a puter problem of some kind. Well, maybe she'll run down to the library jump on a puter and let us know.



Hope so.

Anyway, how's life Mr. P.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I was thinkin a puter problem of some kind. Well, maybe she'll run down to the library jump on a puter and let us know.


 I sure hope so....funny how one can worry about somebody they only know throught the internet, aint it?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

'mornin all....46 and rainy in DC today (was 73 degrees yesterday!)

Coffee is on, and all is well.


----------



## dmp

17 degrees, as I left the house today...clear...the stars were shining brilliantly.


----------



## dmp

anyone hear/read from Pride? She's been absent!


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> anyone hear/read from Pride? She's been absent!




We've been talking about this all morning.  None of us have.


----------



## pretender

55 degrees earlier here.... up to 75 today so they say.  Weatherman says it is going to be this way through the weekend.  yeaaaaaaaa

Oh ..... morning everyone :cof:


----------



## dmp

:-/

Last time I heard, she was leaving for work.  I hope she's okay.


----------



## pretender

That brings up a question...... how would anyone know if something was wrong?  I mean how many really know people personally on an open forum?  I also post on a couple of local forums and know people personally there but ones like this one that is nation (or world wide) it would be hard unless you got to know the person and gave them personal information, and I find doing that a bit scary.  

USA was one of the first people to welcome me when I became a member.  I hope all is well with her.  She is nice to everyone.  Hard to find that on the net.


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> That brings up a question...... how would anyone know if something was wrong?  I mean how many really know people personally on an open forum?  I also post on a couple of local forums and know people personally there but ones like this one that is nation (or world wide) it would be hard unless you got to know the person and gave them personal information, and I find doing that a bit scary.
> 
> USA was one of the first people to welcome me when I became a member.  I hope all is well with her.  She is nice to everyone.  Hard to find that on the net.




On another board I have a few friends that I actually know.  First we started talking using Yahoo Messenger, we exchanged some information and now we actually send Christmas cards, etc.  You should be careful but not terrorized when meeting people online.


----------



## dmp

I take it nobody has her number, eh? :-/


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I take it nobody has her number, eh? :-/




Nope, unfortunately not.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nope, unfortunately not.



I just remember her saying she had an old puter that was just barely hanging on and she was gonna try to fix it--maybe she took it in for an upgrade.


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I just remember her saying she had an old puter that was just barely hanging on and she was gonna try to fix it--maybe she took it in for an upgrade.




I hope so.  Somebody else pointed out how we connect with people we have never seen on these forums.  It is a shame that none of us actually have a number to contact her.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I hope so.  Somebody else pointed out how we connect with people we have never seen on these forums.  It is a shame that none of us actually have a number to contact her.




Often the users of these forums share willingness to offer phone numbers, etc, more than their family members; when I first got online my wife was a little skeerd - perhaps she is dealing w/ a similar situation? Pure speculation, I know.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hope so.
> 
> Anyway, how's life Mr. P.


Very busy the last few days..I'm just poppin in an out here. Even if the system shows me on I may not be here..I run multiple windows, while working.


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Often the users of these forums share willingness to offer phone numbers, etc, more than their family members; when I first got online my wife was a little skeerd - perhaps she is dealing w/ a similar situation? Pure speculation, I know.



A phone call may get her into trouble at home


----------



## dmp

dilloduck said:
			
		

> A phone call may get her into trouble at home




That is what i was insinuating.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> A phone call may get her into trouble at home


I'll bet you're right Dillo.

I also remember her saying what you mentioned about the old puter having problems. It may have just died, and she has a transmission out too, so priority is...


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll bet you're right Dillo.
> 
> I also remember her saying what you mentioned about the old puter having problems. It may have just died, and she has a transmission out too, so priority is...




...duh? the computer


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...duh? the computer


Sorry I don't meet your English standards D. TUFF!


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> A phone call may get her into trouble at home




There are female members that I doubt would cause her much trouble.


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't meet your English standards D. TUFF!




no...no...

I was answering 'Which is the priority, the car or the puter?'

Easy answer - the PUTER is more important


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I take it nobody has her number, eh? :-/


I got her #.
I'll give her a call!


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I got her #.
> I'll give her a call!


Thanks...we worry about her...of course I worry about Mr.P and Dillo too but for a different reaso; I mena they are old and could fall and not be able to get up.


----------



## dmp

Let us know what's up, Joker; if 'what's up' is 'any of our f'ing business'


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

She said hi everyone,
Having some issues that I'm not allowed to talk about,
nothing dangerous. She's staying with her mom and they 
don't have internet.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Thanks...we worry about her...of course I worry about Mr.P and Dillo too but for a different reaso; I mena they are old and could fall and not be able to get up.




They don't have that medical neclace?  You remember the commercial, "I've fallen, and I can't get up!"

We should all chip in and get them one.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They don't have that medical neclace?  You remember the commercial, "I've fallen, and I can't get up!"
> 
> We should all chip in and get them one.




Life Alert.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> She said hi everyone,
> Having some issues that I'm not allowed to talk about,
> nothing dangerous. She's staying with her mom and they
> don't have internet.




Don't have internet?!!!

 

I've never heard of such a thing....


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> She said hi everyone,
> Having some issues that I'm not allowed to talk about,
> nothing dangerous. She's staying with her mom and they
> don't have internet.




Call her again and smack her around, verbally, cuz she just up-and-left. 



_we're_ family, TOO!



:tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Life Alert.




Right!  There ya go.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They don't have that medical neclace?  You remember the commercial, "I've fallen, and I can't get up!"
> 
> We should all chip in and get them one.


 Naw, they'd be punchin the button all the time just to have someone to talk to.


----------



## dmp

CSM said:
			
		

> Naw, they'd be punchin the button all the time just to have someone to talk to.




...aren't WE all just punching button to talk (type) with someone? 

*Oh! And this is my 5,000th Post! *


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...aren't WE all just punching button to talk (type) with someone?
> 
> *Oh! And this is my 5,000th Post! *


 Sure, just spoil my fun...*sheesh*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Got some more snow here!


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> no...no...
> 
> I was answering 'Which is the priority, the car or the puter?'
> 
> Easy answer - the PUTER is more important


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
My reading comprehension problem again, sorry.


----------



## Mr. P

Will ya cast my line for me when I go Trout fishin CSM?...My shoulder hurts.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Will ya cast my line for me when I go Trout fishin CSM?...My shoulder hurts.


 O good ..yer wounded...that means I can take ya now! Wait...I bet yer just suckerin me in so ya cen whup up on me!


----------



## dilloduck

well d----I see ya got the avatar  now you just need to flirt and use cute smilies !!! :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

It is still freaky cold outside here!  I mean nose-hair raising booger-freezing cold.  The wind chill has to be -10.


----------



## dmp

teeheee....  
flirt, flirt...heheheh


  :usa:  :cof:


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> teeheee....
> flirt, flirt...heheheh
> 
> 
> :usa:  :cof:



so ya wanna get naked?  :sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> teeheee....
> flirt, flirt...heheheh
> 
> 
> :usa:  :cof:




Now all you are missing are the cutesy nicknames.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Now all you are missing are the cutesy nicknames.


 Hey Joker---tell USA that d is standing in for her--that outta get her back quick !


----------



## pretender

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hey Joker---tell USA that d is standing in for her--that outta get her back quick !



I don't think d is built right to stand in for USA.  I will go ahead and  :firing:him for her and she can thank me when she returns. :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> O good ..yer wounded...that means I can take ya now! Wait...I bet yer just suckerin me in so ya cen whup up on me!


   Who told ya?


----------



## UsaPride

pretender said:
			
		

> I don't think d is built right to stand in for USA.  I will go ahead and  :firing:him for her and she can thank me when she returns. :cof:


Nobody stand in for me....


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nobody stand in for me....



is it really YOU?   :69:


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Nobody stand in for me....




Damn, Joker - using USA's account now, are we?  

IP Addresses are easy to track


----------



## dmp

manu1959 said:
			
		

> is it really YOU?   :69:




No...see above. :-/


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Damn, Joker - using USA's account now, are we?
> 
> IP Addresses are easy to track



maybe joker and pride are shacked up?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> maybe joker and pride are shacked up?




Joker's wife would have something to say about that!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Damn, Joker - using USA's account now, are we?
> 
> IP Addresses are easy to track


I obtained permission for a one time post from the sex goddess.
Thought it would be funny...Me pretending to be her, telling people
not to stand in for her.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Joker's wife would have something to say about that!


Ya.... 
she said "move...it's my turn..."
HA HA HA HA AHA HAHAHAHA AAHHAHA A


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

She asked if all of you would give me some rep for being a swell guy....
(wink)


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I obtained permission for a one time post from the sex goddess.
> Thought it would be funny...Me pretending to be her, telling people
> not to stand in for her.





She loves me; she said I could stand in for her ANY time... 

:tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> She loves me; she said I could stand in for her ANY time...
> 
> :tng:


Oh yeah....
Who's got her number???????


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....
> Who's got her number???????




You do..she hates me cuz I've seen her get dressed.   :tng:

(tell her that  )


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You do..she hates me cuz I've seen her get dressed.   :tng:
> 
> (tell her that  )


HUH????

She told me you saw her on the cam but....
but
but

D'oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

So if anyone wants to get in touch with USA...
Send me a pm and I'll pass it to her.
(no rep points required...)


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Joker's wife would have something to say about that!




menage a trois


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> menage a trois




Gotta go get the camera.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So if anyone wants to get in touch with USA...
> Send me a pm and I'll pass it to her.
> (no rep points required...)




Just tell her we obviously were worried about her.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just tell her we obviously were worried about her.




+1.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Will do.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Will do.




I'd pay you with rep points but I can't yet.  I gave you some too recently.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Thanks, left you a gift...
(in your front yard) J/K


----------



## no1tovote4

Time to GO!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Thanks, left you a gift...
> (in your front yard) J/K




I have to stamp out another one of those?!  Dayum!

 :cof: 

Thanks.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Go where?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Go where?




Home.  I gotta go home.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have to stamp out another one of those?!  Dayum!
> 
> :cof:
> 
> Thanks.


My pleasure!!!
(i meant rep though)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Home.  I gotta go home.


Oh, 
ok. 
see ya.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....
> Who's got her number???????



Being that she is so vulnerable right now,
anyone that would ask for it?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Are you contemplating shooting fish in a barrel, Mr. P?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Being that she is so vulnerable right now,
> anyone that would ask for it?


NEGATIVE, I've had it for a while now.


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Are you contemplating shooting fish in a barrel, Mr. P?


No...No way..I just know a bit of her situation, what she has told me. Not something to make light off
that's all.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE, I've had it for a while now.




...because she's so vulnerable...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...because she's so vulnerable...


No, cause we are good friends.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No...No way..I just know a bit of her situation, what she has told me. Not something to make light off that's all.



Sorry...not meaning to be disrespectful.  I would never intentionally make light of anyone's problems.

I hope nothing serious.....


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Sorry...not meaning to be disrespectful.  I would never intentionally make light of anyone's problems.
> 
> I hope nothing serious.....


Hey...No problem...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey...No problem...


So whats up old man?
Any holiday cooking adventures to share with us?


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No, cause we are good friends.




that's how it starts...



 :cof:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> that's how it starts...
> 
> 
> 
> :cof:


Uh huh, just got off the phone with her,
she said thanks for the concern, and that's sweet and stuff.

This was the 7,500th reply to this post.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So whats up old man?
> Any holiday cooking adventures to share with us?


Not here...No1 had all the adventures.
The Chefs helper..he is..I'll tell ya!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uh huh, just got off the phone with her,
> she said thanks for the concern, and that's sweet and stuff.
> 
> This was the 7,500th reply to this post.






Give her my number -


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Give her my number -


Next time I call her I will, 
Tried to call you today, last time was 20 minutes ago,
Right before I talked to her.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uh huh, just got off the phone with her,
> she said thanks for the concern, and that's sweet and stuff.
> 
> This was the 7,500th reply to this post.


So she's not on the puter then...broken or still at moms?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So she's not on the puter then...broken or still at moms?


Still at moms, going to her grandparents this weekend 
so she might be on here Saturday.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Still at moms, going to her grandparents this weekend
> so she might be on here Saturday.


Wow..you must be friends, she even gave ya moms number!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Wow..you must be friends, she even gave ya moms number!!


Nahh, It's a cell phone!


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Give her my number -


D...are you unlisted?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> D...are you unlisted?


That's his work number
I think???


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> D...are you unlisted?




No.


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No.


Guess not. Anymore anyway.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Give her my number -



Oops...I just forwarded it to the spam call center....

Always good to have an alias number around for stuff.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I asked them to call me back on my personal number, instead of the line they used....hope you don't mind.


----------



## dmp

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Oops...I just forwarded it to the spam call center....
> 
> Always good to have an alias number around for stuff.




  I trust you've done the right thing.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Oops...I just forwarded it to the spam call center....
> 
> Always good to have an alias number around for stuff.


Me too...
Hey d, If they really do want to send me a free ipod, let me know.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

It's the police charity and donkey show gift certificates that they were after when they called me.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Me too...
> Hey d, If they really do want to send me a free ipod, let me know.




er? wha?


----------



## manu1959




----------



## Fmr jarhead

Damn...no more lottery numbers to pick, either, I was hoping I could se those digits for all kinds of stuff!


----------



## Mr. P

I got the Number!
I wonder what it would sell for?


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I got the Number!
> I wonder what it would sell for?




even the people who work with/around me never call...frankly, I'd welcome the 'feeling needed' I'd get from somebody other than my wife or daughter calling


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> even the people who work with/around me never call...frankly, I'd welcome the 'feeling needed' I'd get from somebody other than my wife or daughter calling


I tried to call twice today. Always get voicemail.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I tried to call twice today. Always get voicemail.


...and you didn't leave a msg


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...and you didn't leave a msg


Sorry... Not much of a message person.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sorry... Not much of a message person.



wwhat is the irony of that post and this board....


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> even the people who work with/around me never call...frankly, I'd welcome the 'feeling needed' I'd get from somebody other than my wife or daughter calling


Ahhhhh...Reality CHECK D...they are ALL
that matter.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sorry... Not much of a message person.




its cuz I'm black  (sigh)...


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh...Reality CHECK D...they are ALL
> that matter.




No - when they call, they need something FROM me..."Pick up (insert item) on your way home" or "Your daughter needs you to spank her when she gets home"..

(sigh).


----------



## Shattered

I'd call you..but well...I don't know you.    But I'll text message you if you like.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sorry... Not much of a message person.


Me either..I don't call to talk with recorders.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd call you..but well...I don't know you.    But I'll text message you if you like.


How YOU doin???


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd call you..but well...I don't know you.    But I'll text message you if you like.




how? by posting up?


I don't have a cell phone. :-/


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> how? by posting up?
> 
> 
> I don't have a cell phone. :-/



Oh.  Well, then too bad for you.


----------



## dmp

Here:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How YOU doin???



Hey, sweets..  Tired as all hell, but alive.    How YOU doin?


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No - when they call, they need something FROM me..."Pick up (insert item) on your way home" or "Your daughter needs you to spank her when she gets home"..
> 
> (sigh).



pity it ain't your daughter calling on the frst one and your wife on the second


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd call you..but well...I don't know you.    But I'll text message you if you like.


Two timer!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Two timer!




*dogpile*


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Two timer!



Yeah, well..  Yer slippin.. What can I say?  The excitement's gone...


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pity it ain't your daughter calling on the frst one and your wife on the second


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey, sweets..  Tired as all hell, but alive.    How YOU doin?


Tired of bad stuff happening. The last two weeks have been kinda rough.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah, well..  Yer slippin.. What can I say?  The excitement's gone...


Oh well..a public Divorce..it could be worse.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Tired of bad stuff happening. The last two weeks have been kinda rough.



'Splain.  PM if you like.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> *dogpile*


Cheerleader!


----------



## dmp

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pity it ain't your daughter calling on the frst one and your wife on the second



lol


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Good night everyone...


----------



## Mr. P

Gee, every time I get back everyone leaves. Timing is everything..


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Gotta cold? I can't tell what that lil thing is doing.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Gotta cold? I can't tell what that lil thing is doing.



Dodging tomatoes.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dodging tomatoes.


Hahahaha...who'd you piss off?
OH wait..I guess I should ask who didn't you piss off?  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hahahaha...who'd you piss off?
> OH wait..I guess I should ask who didn't you piss off?  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



Umm.  Nobody. It's my gif.

And, I wasn't aware that I'd pissed anyone off, but if so... I apologize.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Umm.  Nobody. It's my gif.
> 
> And, I wasn't aware that I'd pissed anyone off, but if so... I apologize.


I don't think ya did. *Hand me that chain again, I'm on a roll!*


----------



## Shattered




----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Umm.  Nobody. It's my gif.
> 
> And, I wasn't aware that I'd pissed anyone off, but if so... I apologize.


 you better---- for wasting them perfectly expensive tomatoes !!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you better---- for wasting them perfectly expensive tomatoes !!



Tomatoes are cheap.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Tomatoes are cheap.


 well throw some of those babies down this way !!------Some burger joints won't even put em on their burgers.


----------



## Shattered

You said...


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Shattered

Oh, look.  I won for sure, now.  I was the last person, and the first person to post.  

As a side note, is it an indication that you're going to have a *bad* day when you wake up, and the first thing to run through your mind is this song????

_

Sunshine go away today
I don't feel much like dancin'
Some man's come he's trying to run my life
Don't know what he's askin'
When he tells me I better get in line
Can't hear what he's sayin'
When I grow up, I'm gonna make it mine
These ain't dues I been payin'

How much does it cost
I'll buy it
The time is all we've lost
I'll try it
He can't even run his own life
I'll be damned if he'll run mine, sunshine

Sunshine, go away today
I don't feel much like dancin'
Some man's come he's trying to run my life
Don't know what he's askin'
Working starts to make me wonder where
Fruits of what I do are goin'
When he says in love and war all is fair
He's got cards he ain't showin'

How much does it cost
I'll buy it
The time is all we've lost,I'll try it
He can't even run his own life
I'll be damned if he'll run mine, Sunshine

Sunshine, come on back another day
I promise you I'll be singin'
This old world, she's gonna turn around
Brand new bells will be ringin'_


----------



## CSM

Mornin yawl


----------



## dilloduck

ugh  gm


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Folks!


----------



## dilloduck

Amazing how this thread sorta craps out when their aren't any females around ! :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Amazing how this thread sorta craps out when their aren't any females around ! :teeth:


Yeah, where is D anyway?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Amazing how this thread sorta craps out when their aren't any females around ! :teeth:


Heh...well when the gals aint around all we have to do is pick on each other and for at least threee of us, that is like picking over a dried up turkey bone.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Heh...well when the gals aint around all we have to do is pick on each other and for at least threee of us, that is like picking over a dried up turkey bone.


Speak for yourself, dustbag!
*Hand me my cane would ya?*


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself, dustbag!
> *Hand me my cane would ya?*


Did you remember to take your pills this morning?

Snowing like crazy up here...I may have to go home early!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Did you remember to take your pills this morning?
> 
> Snowing like crazy up here...I may have to go home early!


Thanks for remindin me. Now I just need to find em!

Raining here and 58*.
If you go home early be carefull not to slip, *again*.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Thanks for remindin me. Now I just need to find em!
> 
> Raining here and 58*.
> If you go home early be carefull not to slip, *again*.


 

34 here---and it sorta smells like Colorado air--please take it back!


----------



## dmp

25-30 degress...roads were covered in ice.  Horrible commute.   30 minute, 17 mile trip took an hour.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

39 degrees here in DC and going to rain later....I will be on a plane to 74 and sunny, for the weekend, later today


----------



## dmp

I think I'll head home when the sun comes up; drive the beater car back into work.  Can't have my rx8 getting jacked up if the freeze continues.


----------



## no1tovote4

'Morning.

 :cof: 

The coffee's good today.


----------



## dmp

Mine's not too bad either.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Mine's not too bad either.



How's it, d?


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> How's it, d?




...not too bad.



Leaving work in a couple hours to drive home, and drive back in my 'beater' car...cuz I think by the time i get off work, the roads will be all ice again.


----------



## manu1959

morning from san francisco   

blue sky, sunny, but pert nipple cold


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning from san francisco
> 
> blue sky, sunny, but pert nipple cold




It's starting to warm up here.  About 32 degrees, sunny.  By the weekend it is supposed to be 56 degrees.  

I love the weather here!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's starting to warm up here.  About 32 degrees, sunny.  By the weekend it is supposed to be 56 degrees.
> 
> I love the weather here!



uh huh, ya I love it too!!!    snow


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> uh huh, ya I love it too!!!    snow




I just like a place where the weather changes.  I lived in places like Moneterey, CA where there are two seasons.  Spring and Fall, and Spring only lasts two weeks!  I didn't like it.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I just like a place where the weather changes.  I lived in places like Moneterey, CA where there are two seasons.  Spring and Fall, and Spring only lasts two weeks!  I didn't like it.


picky?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> picky?




It seemed like such a paradise at the beginning.  Then it was just boring.  Then you got absolutely SICK of "Hotel California", played about 16 times a night at the bar to commemorate those who had just got there from Boot Camp.  I was glad when I graduated from that A-School.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It seemed like such a paradise at the beginning.  Then it was just boring.  Then you got absolutely SICK of "Hotel California", played about 16 times a night at the bar to commemorate those who had just got there from Boot Camp.  I was glad when I graduated from that A-School.



I know. If I never see California again, that would be okay.


----------



## pretender

I have always thought I would love to live where it stays warm all year.  But I do love fall and maybe a couple of weeks of winter.  I just seem happier when the sun is shinning and it is warmer.  Maybe I have that desease that if you don't get sunshine you are depressed.  I'm not depressed just like warm weather better..... oh nevermind I am babbling.........

Hey everyone


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> I have always thought I would love to live where it stays warm all year.  But I do love fall and maybe a couple of weeks of winter.  I just seem happier when the sun is shinning and it is warmer.  Maybe I have that desease that if you don't get sunshine you are depressed.  I'm not depressed just like warm weather better..... oh nevermind I am babbling.........
> 
> Hey everyone




Hey 'tender!  How are you today?


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey 'tender!  How are you today?



I am very good today no1.  I got a good nights sleep and only one more day until weekend.  How are you?


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> I am very good today no1.  I got a good nights sleep and only one more day until weekend.  How are you?




Eh, pretty good...

Lot's of stuff to do, not enough time to do it in.  You know, the same ol' story.


----------



## pretender

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Eh, pretty good...
> 
> Lot's of stuff to do, not enough time to do it in.  You know, the same ol' story.


I do.... and this weather makes me naughty because it is so warm and gets me in trouble.  Then I have to work more later because  I slacked off  .. and then it turns cold again......and ....well you know.....


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> I do.... and this weather makes me naughty because it is so warm and gets me in trouble.  Then I have to work more later because  I slacked off  .. and then it turns cold again......and ....well you know.....




Huh, Huh.  She said naughty!

 :cof: 


Yeah, I know what you are saying.  Too easy to get sidetracked when the weather is your ally.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Huh, Huh.  She said naughty!
> 
> :cof:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know what you are saying.  Too easy to get sidetracked when the weather is your ally.


I HATE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I HATE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!




I love to ski.  I hate driving in the fricking snow though.  Well, it wouldn't be so bad if the other drivers wouldn't be so stupid.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

So anyone wanna play a game???
How about you guess what number I'm
holding up right.......now!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So anyone wanna play a game???
> How about you guess what number I'm
> holding up right.......now!




Is it three?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Is it three?


no


----------



## pretender

king of hearts..... wait you said number.... 8?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pretender said:
			
		

> king of hearts..... wait you said number.... 8?


no


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> no




Yes it is.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yes it is.


No it's less than that


----------



## pretender

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No it's less than that


Can we trust you?  5?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

pretender said:
			
		

> Can we trust you?  5?


Yes,

Less than 5


----------



## dmp

3.7?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 3.7?


How can you hold up 3.7 fingers???
no, it's a simple number, no fractions


----------



## pretender

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How can you hold up 3.7 fingers???
> no, it's a simple number, no fractions


fingers? 1


----------



## manu1959

pretender said:
			
		

> fingers? 1




i agree it is one


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> no



ok 2 then


----------



## dmp

was just guessing.  I never saw the question.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok 2 then


no


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The answer is .................
0


----------



## dmp

sure. 



My feet hurt


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

My back hurts....


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> sure.
> 
> 
> 
> My feet hurt



Slam your hand in the car door, you'll forget all about your feet!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> The answer is .................
> 0



zero is not a number it is the absence of numbers


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No it's the number of fingers I'm holding up


----------



## pretender

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So anyone wanna play a game???
> How about you guess what number I'm
> holding up right.......now!


You said nothing about fingers.  You said what number am I holding up.  If you had said fingers we would have guessed 1-10..... not fair. :cof:  :sausage:


Wait we did guess 1-10.


----------



## manu1959

pretender said:
			
		

> You said nothing about fingers.  You said what number am I holding up.  If you had said fingers we would have guessed 1-10..... not fair. :cof:  :sausage:
> 
> 
> Wait we did guess 1-10.



he only has 8 fingers


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> he only has 8 fingers




I should hope so!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

stop being so technical


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> stop being so technical




 

I'M AN ENGINEER!  That's like saying, "Worship Satan!" to a Christian!


----------



## Mr. P

Things are more mindless today than ever...cept manu is correct, we only have 8 fingers.


----------



## pretender

Well since he was not holding up any fingers *or* thumbs it's probably moot anyway.  

What kind of Engineer are you no1? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> Well since he was not holding up any fingers *or* thumbs it's probably moot anyway.
> 
> What kind of Engineer are you no1? If you don't mind me asking.




Telelphony.


----------



## Mr. P

Which is WAYyyyyyy different from a Ramblin Wreck from Georgia Tech, Engineer!
I bet.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Which is WAYyyyyyy different from a Ramblin Wreck from Georgia Tech, Engineer!
> I bet.




LOL.  Yeah, a bit different.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:


----------



## manu1959

ok i am blonde and olde.......and need avatar help....found a great one...it is to big.....(ya i know i get that all the time)  anyway how do i make the picture smaller so it will fit in the avatar hole....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You can shrink it down in microsoft paint


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 25-30 degress...roads were covered in ice.  Horrible commute.   30 minute, 17 mile trip took an hour.




Pfft!  25 minute (should have been!) drive took me an hour and 40 minutes today.


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok i am blonde and olde.......and need avatar help....found a great one...it is to big.....(ya i know i get that all the time)  anyway how do i make the picture smaller so it will fit in the avatar hole....



There is something SO wrong with your avatar....


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> There is something SO wrong with your avatar....




pitifull stuff from a 45 year olde married man father of two and company owner


----------



## Shattered

No, not that..  You have to take the original image, crop it down a bit, and then resize it cause it looks like the pixels are all out of whack.  You can see Donald more than the little girl.


----------



## jimnyc

509 pages and 7,633 posts? You're a bunch of demented individuals! I feel right at home.


----------



## no1tovote4

jimnyc said:
			
		

> 509 pages and 7,633 posts? You're a bunch of demented individuals! I feel right at home.




Dementia is a state of mind.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> No, not that..  You have to take the original image, crop it down a bit, and then resize it cause it looks like the pixels are all out of whack.  You can see Donald more than the little girl.



bad original and did crop it......any way i like the grain bad porn film look to it


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bad original and did crop it......any way i like the grain bad porn film look to it




It looks like Donald is a member of NAMGLA.


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bad original and did crop it......any way *i like the grain bad porn film look to it*



Oh dear...


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It looks like Donald is a member of NAMGLA.



Shh!  I wasn't going to say that.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Shh!  I wasn't going to say that.




Somebody had to talk about the elephant in the room.  It keeps stealing all the peanuts but we all look the other way...


----------



## no1tovote4

take my rapier wit and go home!


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> take my rapier wit and go home!



see ya buddy boy


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> see ya buddy boy




Yeah, see ya later!


----------



## Mr. P

There ya go! Here I am and people leave!
This is going to effect my emotional being! I think?


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> There ya go! Here I am and people leave!
> This is goning to effect my emotional being! I think?



califonia is still represented


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> There ya go! Here I am and people leave!
> This is going to effect my emotional being! I think?



Maybe it's cause you're just a big old meaniehead.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> califonia is still represented


 :rotflmao: Your lookin for suicide on the board, huh? :rotflmao: 

*Just kiddin Manu*


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe it's cause you're just a big old meaniehead.


Funny...on another site I used the name
"Mr. Mean".


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Funny...on another site I used the name
> "Mr. Mean".



I know.

Now doesn't *that* scare the bejeezus outta you?   :funnyface


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> Now doesn't *that* scare the bejeezus outta you?   :funnyface


Not really...should it?


----------



## Shattered

No.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> No.


So what do ya think? Am I a Mr. Mean
or a Mr. P? Hummm....


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So what do ya think? Am I a Mr. Mean
> or a Mr. P? Hummm....



Yer a MeanyP.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yer a MeanyP.


That's a cop out.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's a cop out.



I know.  I just don't have anything smartassed to say lately.


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for bed.  See everybody on the morrow.


----------



## manu1959

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  quiet


----------



## CSM

good morning


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin CSM


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin CSM


Another fine day eh...we both woke up alive, it seems!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Another fine day eh...we both woke up alive, it seems!


  Yep!


----------



## Shattered

Good morning, Boys.


----------



## Mr. P

Arrrrgggggg...why is it realestate agents DON'T listen to anything you say?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Arrrrgggggg...why is it realestate agents DON'T listen to anything you say?



Because they think they know everything, and they're out for one thing, and one thing only.  Their cut.  Luckily, when I bought my house, I stumbled on a pretty good one, and we only butted heads twice.  Had my house picked, bid on, approved, closed, and I was moved in all within 30 days.  She said it was the fastest closing she'd seen in 23 years.


----------



## dilloduck

:cof: 





			
				Shattered said:
			
		

> Because they think they know everything, and they're out for one thing, and one thing only.  Their cut.  Luckily, when I bought my house, I stumbled on a pretty good one, and we only butted heads twice.  Had my house picked, bid on, approved, closed, and I was moved in all within 30 days.  She said it was the fastest closing she'd seen in 23 years.




dang--I was sleeping in real good when I heard all this chatter coming from this thread !!!!!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> :cof:
> 
> 
> dang--I was sleeping in real good when I heard all this chatter coming from this thread !!!!!



Turn your hearing aid down, and go back to sleep, dear..


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Turn your hearing aid down, and go back to sleep, dear..


 HUH ????????????


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> HUH ????????????


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Because they think they know everything, and they're out for one thing, and one thing only.  Their cut.  Luckily, when I bought my house, I stumbled on a pretty good one, and we only butted heads twice.  Had my house picked, bid on, approved, closed, and I was moved in all within 30 days.  She said it was the fastest closing she'd seen in 23 years.



True, very true..I seldom work with an agent for that reason. It sounds like you operate just like me...skeerrry, Huh?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> True, very true..I seldom work with an agent for that reason. It sounds like you operate just like me...skeerrry, Huh?



Shhh!  Don't tell!


----------



## dmp

hello!


----------



## Shattered

Hello, yourself.


----------



## dmp

we didn't get snow last night


----------



## Shattered

Want summa mine?  I added a new pic to the other thread.. Lots to spare.


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Want summa mine?  I added a new pic to the other thread.. Lots to spare.




I'd love some.  I'd be happy as a clam if we received a solid foot of snow (.3 Meters) - and it lasted for a couple weeks.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd love some.  I'd be happy as a clam if we received a solid foot of snow (.3 Meters) - and it lasted for a couple weeks.



Good lord..  What's *wrong* with you?  Cold, I can deal with.. Snow is a certifiable pain in the ass.


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good lord..  What's *wrong* with you?  Cold, I can deal with.. Snow is a certifiable pain in the ass.




It's like...People crave most what they seldom get..maybe?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good lord..  What's *wrong* with you?  Cold, I can deal with.. Snow is a certifiable pain in the ass.




Snow rocks!  I love to ski.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> It's like...People crave most what they seldom get..maybe?



I'll give ya that..  I get TOO much, so I want it to go away now.  I crave sunshine and warm (65-70) temperatures.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Snow rocks!  I love to ski.


 But not in your driveway , I assume .


----------



## dmp

I'd agree - sunshine and 75 degrees F sure sounds nice...but it's winter, so I wish it LOOKED like winter outside.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd agree - sunshine and 75 degrees F sure sounds nice...but it's winter, so I wish it LOOKED like winter outside.



Hop a plane, and go stand in my driveway with a shovel.  Just don't get any on my car or I'll get annoyed.


----------



## Mr. P

We don't see much snow at all, but I sure as hell don't crave it.


----------



## pretender

A little snow wouldn't be bad.  Ya'll have a great weekend.  I am out of here.  See ya Monday.


----------



## no1tovote4

If we are going to get it I prefer a blizzard over piddling little snow with a ton of cold.


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm Audi folks!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> If we are going to get it I prefer a blizzard over piddling little snow with a ton of cold.


I would agree with that...


----------



## Shattered

I have a DQ Blizzard..  Does that count?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have a DQ Blizzard..  Does that count?


Yes, it counts for added weight.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yes, it counts for added weight.



Not with as much as I work out.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not with as much as I work out.


Keyboarding don't count.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Keyboarding don't count.



I could probably bench press you, Puppy.


----------



## Shattered

Ok, maybe not "you" specifically, but I hold my own very well at the gym.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I could probably bench press you, Puppy.


Ahhhhhhhh...*What a vision*


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhh...*What a vision*



...and I'd even let you hold your flimsy-ass cookware.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and I'd even let you hold your flimsy-ass cookware.


Have you ever tried 6"?
Don't be nasty.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried 6"?
> Don't be nasty.





Pardon me???


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Pardon me???


Lay on your back legs together. Now raise both heals 6" above the floor
keeping legs straight and hold them there.


----------



## UsaPride

I'm sorry I had you all worried and I've missed you all SOOOOOO much!!  I've been having withdrawals, LOL!!  
Soooo good to be "home" again, even if it is temorary!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I had you all worried and I've missed you all SOOOOOO much!!  I've been having withdrawals, LOL!!
> Soooo good to be "home" again, even if it is temorary!!



GRITS!!
Is it really you?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Lay on your back legs together. Now raise both heals 6" above the floor
> keeping legs straight and hold them there.



That sounds far too painful.  How about if my legs get their work out by by standing on my toes while pushing my weight, plus 75lb weights ion my shoulders?  (calf presses).


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> GRITS!!





> Is it really you?


The one and only.  How ya doin' Sweet P?


----------



## Shattered

Aww lookie.. Now his night will be complete - he won't have to settle for lil ol' useless me anymore.  

Welcome back.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Welcome back.


Thanks Shattered!!  I sure missed you!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> The one and only.  How ya doin' Sweet P?


Fine as a Frog Hair youngin! You?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fine as a Frog Hair youngin! You?


Absolutely wonderful  

Miss you all like crazy though!  This has been the longest I've ever been without coming to this site.  Hell, even on vacation at the beach in August, everyday I was in the internet cafe paying 10 cents a minute just to visit yall, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> That sounds far too painful.  How about if my legs get their work out by by standing on my toes while pushing my weight, plus 75lb weights ion my shoulders?  (calf presses).


That works for calf..6" works the belly, but good.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Absolutely wonderful
> 
> Miss you all like crazy though!  This has been the longest I've ever been without coming to this site.  Hell, even on vacation at the beach in August, everyday I was in the internet cafe paying 10 cents a minute just to visit yall, LOL!!



I gotcha beat.. While on his honeymoon, a friend of mine paid $7.00 a minute in a cafe just to log on and talk to me.. How sweet is that?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aww lookie.. Now his night will be complete - he won't have to settle for lil ol' useless me anymore.
> 
> Welcome back.


I never settle, I choose.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That works for calf..6" works the belly, but good.



Ab crunches do that..  3 sets of 25 @ 70lbs.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Absolutely wonderful
> 
> Miss you all like crazy though!  This has been the longest I've ever been without coming to this site.  Hell, even on vacation at the beach in August, everyday I was in the internet cafe paying 10 cents a minute just to visit yall, LOL!!



Remember the library...they have net connections!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> a friend of mine paid $7.00 a minute in a cafe just to log on and talk to me..


Damn!!  Good friend!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Remember the library...they have net connections!


Now I gotta find a library in the middle of the sticks!  LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now I gotta find a library in the middle of the sticks!  LOL!!!


Mom is not in Fayetteville?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mom is not in Fayetteville?


No, mom's an hour away    I had to quit my job tonight, with my car out, I can't take moms everyday.  So, tomorrow is my last night.  
But, I'm thinking of going to an Optomitrist office close to her and try and get a job.  I would make more anyway.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I gotcha beat.. While on his honeymoon, a friend of mine paid $7.00 a minute in a cafe just to log on and talk to me.. How sweet is that?


If I were his bride I'd shoot him and just get it over with!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> No, mom's an hour away    I had to quit my job tonight, with my car out, I can't take moms everyday.  So, tomorrow is my last night.
> But, I'm thinking of going to an Optomitrist office close to her and try and get a job.  I would make more anyway.



The new town is?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> If I were his bride I'd shoot him and just get it over with!



Nah.  She just calls me the "other woman".. It's all good.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nah.  She just calls me the "other woman".. It's all good.


Not good...Time will prove me right.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The new town is?


Laurinburg, technically.  We thought she lived in this tiny little town called Wagram.  Both Wagram and Laurinburgs post offices took forever figuring out exactly which town she lived in, LOL!!  She's so out in the boonies!!  They can't get cable or DSL  
It's nice and peaceful out there though.  Her house has cotton fields on each side of her land and right accross the street, LOL!  Middle of nowhere!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not good...Time will prove me right.



Not a chance in hell.    They're *very* happily married.  Don't try to put a sour spin on something that isn't there.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Laurinburg, technically.  We thought she lived in this tiny little town called Wagram.  Both Wagram and Laurinburgs post offices took forever figuring out exactly which town she lived in, LOL!!  She's so out in the boonies!!  They can't get cable or DSL
> It's nice and peaceful out there though.  Her house has cotton fields on each side of her land and right accross the street, LOL!  Middle of nowhere!!



Library..312 W Church St
Laurinburg, NC  28352
Tel: (910) 276-0563


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Library..312 W Church St
> Laurinburg, NC  28352
> Tel: (910) 276-0563


Holy shit!!  LOL!!  Thanks Sweet P!!  

I'm going to the library, I'm going to the library


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not a chance in hell.    They're *very* happily married.  Don't try to put a sour spin on something that isn't there.


Hey..Just wait..It ain't there now..but she'll let it be known...It may be a year from now...Watch. 
On the other hand if you are in diff. states it may never be an issue.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey..Just wait..It ain't there now..but she'll let it be known...It may be a year from now...Watch.
> On the other hand if you are in diff. states it may never be an issue.



We're in different states, and even if we lived next door to one another, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Holy shit!!  LOL!!  Thanks Sweet P!!
> 
> I'm going to the library, I'm going to the library


Hey they have a college there too.


----------



## UsaPride

Dang, they're bigger then I thought!  LOL!!  I know they have a Wal-Mart down about 20 minutes from moms.  Which really, that's not saying much, Wal-Marts EVERYWHERE, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> We're in different states, and even if we lived next door to one another, it wouldn't be an issue.


That's good.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang, they're bigger then I thought!  LOL!!  I know they have a Wal-Mart down about 20 minutes from moms.  Which really, that's not saying much, Wal-Marts EVERYWHERE, LOL!!


We "ALL" wander about how you're doing so be sure an check in when you can.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> We "ALL" wander about how you're doing so be sure an check in when you can.


Thanks, Sweet P!!  I didn't relize I'd be missed like I was, it really means alot!!!!!!!
I'll definately pop in when I can.  Maybe the kids and I will have to do at least 2 trips to the library weekly!  Of course I'll have to drag mom along, I'll need someone to watch the kids, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks, Sweet P!!  I didn't relize I'd be missed like I was, it really means alot!!!!!!!
> I'll definately pop in when I can.  Maybe the kids and I will have to do at least 2 trips to the library weekly!  Of course I'll have to drag mom along, I'll need someone to watch the kids, LOL!!



Good luck Kiddo!
You'll be fine...Fine as a frog hair!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good luck Kiddo!
> You'll be fine...Fine as a frog hair!


But of course!    I have every confidence in myself, I have too, got two babies depending on it


----------



## dmp

oh - and i'm glad your avatar is back where it belongs!


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> oh - and i'm glad your avatar is back where it belongs!


ME TOO! You didn't look good in it D.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> oh - and i'm glad your avatar is back where it belongs!


Yeah, I heard about that, thief!  LOL!!  I see you got my message too


----------



## Shattered

Night boys & girls.


----------



## UsaPride

Night, Shattered!  Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## Mr. P

Bed time for me too..later folks.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Bed time for me too..later folks.


Night Sweet P!  Thanks again for the library info!!  Talk again soon!!


----------



## dilloduck

Happy Saturday!


----------



## UsaPride

Helloooooooooooo Friends


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits.




Hiya Sweet P!!  Sleep well?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hiya Sweet P!!  Sleep well?


Very, just not long enough.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Very, just not long enough.


Lucky (kinda, lol).  I tossed and turned all night.  I thought I'd sleep good, bed all to myself, first time in SOOOOO long.  No kid on each side of me, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Lucky (kinda, lol).  I tossed and turned all night.  I thought I'd sleep good, bed all to myself, first time in SOOOOO long.  No kid on each side of me, LOL!


Stress will do that.


----------



## UsaPride

It's been a nightly thing for the past several months.  I just thought maybe it was from sharing the bed with the kids.  Guess I was wrong, lol.

Mercy, a fire truck is getting ready to leave, LOL!  My grandad burnt the sausage and the alarm went off.  It took about 10 minutes for the alarm people to call and make sure everyone was okay.  My granddad told her yes and she said she'd call the fire department and let them know.  Apparently she didn't because they came roaring up, LOL!  How embarassing!!


----------



## Mr. P

At least they came. I'd be asking why 
it took 10 minutes!


----------



## UsaPride

That's what my grandma said.  Actually she said, "It took them so long, we could all be dead!".  She's pretty ticked!


----------



## Mr. P

She's right. I'd be pissed too.
How far away is the fire station?


----------



## UsaPride

Oh it's right down the road.  I'm sure they left the station before that woman called.


----------



## UsaPride

HEY, I hit 4000 posts, lol!


----------



## Mr. P

Well, it's possible that they did get the cancel call before they got there and then
turned off the lights and siren, but decided to take a look instead of going right back to the fire station. That would explain the 10 minute time.
Sometimes they need something to do, it gets old just sitting around waiting for something to happen.


----------



## UsaPride

They took the scenic tour, LOL!!  They just wanted to come by and see the grandparents, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Good gracious, I have 20 rep power!  WOOHOO!!  Who wants some rep


----------



## Mr. P

How long will you be around before you have to head back, USA?


----------



## manu1959

mornin P mornin USA


----------



## Thornton

Hello Peoples, we're back. Been back five days. Everything went great. Honeymoon in Europe this time of year was a cold idea, but everything was real nice anyway.

England, Buckingham Palace, Abbey, Gold Catherdral, and Thornton Memorial were all great, foggy and cold. Saw the changing of the guards twice.

Munich, was snowy and wet, but we visited some pretty churches and good musiums. One was memory of Nazi life, and that was eerie.

Paris was the best. Carriage rides. Site seeing tour bus, and visits to three land sites.

Rome was okay. But we were pretty worn out by then and trying to just get through the agenda. 

Have lots of nice pictures coming our way soon. That's it for now. Hugs to Shattered! My other woman. hehehehe


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How long will you be around before you have to head back, USA?


Well, gotta work tonight, so after I work I'll be around, but tomorrow I'm heading back to the country.  I'll miss ya all so much, but I'm going to go look for that library


----------



## UsaPride

Sounds awesome, Thorton!  Congrats again!!


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, gotta work tonight, so after I work I'll be around, but tomorrow I'm heading back to the country.  I'll miss ya all so much, but I'm going to go look for that library



I have a feeling this is ONLY going to be a 1 day thing???? 

Missed ya Pride, no computer since Christmas! miss those clowns? hahahahah!


----------



## UsaPride

janeeng said:
			
		

> I have a feeling this is ONLY going to be a 1 day thing????


Hopefully it'll only take me the one day to find that damn library, LOL!!  



> Missed ya Pride, no computer since Christmas! miss those clowns? hahahahah!


Oh yeah, how did you know  

You know, you're the only one in my whole life that has teased me with clowns and gotten away with it, LOL!  :tng:


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You know, you're the only one in my whole life that has teased me with clowns and gotten away with it, LOL!  :tng:




Don't I feel so special ! haha


----------



## UsaPride

You should!  :tng:  But I know you're just funnin' cause ya like me    Either that or you're building up to really scare the shit out of me


----------



## janeeng

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You should!  :tng:  But I know you're just funnin' cause ya like me    Either that or you're building up to really scare the shit out of me




HAHAHAHA! no, what I had was just about the scariest, christ, I don't think there was or could be anything scarier then the couple I posted!

Heading back to chores, but will chat later with you!


----------



## UsaPride

Pretty terrifying to say the least, LOL!!!

Talk to you later, sweets!!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and I'd even let you hold your flimsy-ass cookware.


Okay, I'll bring my flimsy *4 lb* 12-Inch Fry Pan .


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll bring my flimsy *4 lb* 12-Inch Fry Pan .



Yer gonna make me haul the scale out??

Ok.. I'm game.  BRB.

(Need some help lifting yours, in the mean time, Old Man?  )


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yer gonna make me haul the scale out??
> 
> Ok.. I'm game.  BRB.
> 
> (Need some help lifting yours, in the mean time, Old Man?  )


Nahhh..no help yet..*I'm thinkin that day may come though*


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhh..no help yet..*I'm thinkin that day may come though*



4lb 7.2oz. without the lid, and any excess food.    (Yes, I own a postal scale)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> 4lb 7.2oz. without the lid, and any excess food.    (Yes, I own a postal scale)


It's wrong.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's wrong.



LMAO!!

Funny.. It's been right enough to ship packages overseas for..oh...3.5 years now?

But it's wrong for this ONE piece of cookware.  I see.


----------



## Mr. P

:rotflmao: Mines heavier than yours is, Mines heavier than yours is....
I think I heard something like this in the school yard YEARS ago...:rotflmao: 

Gotta go watch a movie.."Terminal" Tom Hanks..ever see it?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao: Mines heavier than yours is, Mines heavier than yours is....
> I think I heard something like this in the school yard YEARS ago...:rotflmao:
> 
> Gotta go watch a movie.."Terminal" Tom Hanks..ever see it?



Yours only seems heavier than mine because your muscles are slowly deteriorating.  

I've heard of Terminal, have been told it's good, but haven't seen it..  I'm not too much of a "sit on your ass in one place without moving for 2.5 hours" kinda person.. I like to wander, and putter around.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yours only seems heavier than mine because your muscles are slowly deteriorating.
> 
> I've heard of Terminal, have been told it's good, but haven't seen it..  I'm not too much of a "sit on your ass in one place without moving for 2.5 hours" kinda person.. I like to wander, and putter around.



This is long...128minutes...I love dvd at home stuff though..stop to pee or eat when ya want to..and never miss a thing..and I can take my shoes off too! 
The other side of the coin is..if it doesn't keep me interested in the first 20 minutes or so I'm out..but not out big bucks for a movie ticket. Talk to ya later...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> This is long...128minutes...I love dvd at home stuff though..stop to pee or eat when ya want to..and never miss a thing..and I can take my shoes off too!
> The other side of the coin is..if it doesn't keep me interested in the first 20 minutes or so I'm out..but not out big bucks for a movie ticket. Talk to ya later...



Wait..  Lemme see if I can get the response to "It's a video - you can stop it." down pat...

"Sit still, and hush.  You're interrupting the flow of the movie."

Yes..  I think that's it.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Wait..  Lemme see if I can get the response to "It's a video - you can stop it." down pat...
> 
> "Sit still, and hush.  You're interrupting the flow of the movie."
> 
> Yes..  I think that's it.



"REWIND" Works great!


----------



## Mr. P

wife hates it when I do that.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> wife hates it when I do that.



See?  You're as guilty of "interrupting" the "flow" as I am.


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello, can you hear me?!


----------



## UsaPride

I can hear ya, Sugar Plum


----------



## Shattered

Cripes.  Pipe down.


----------



## UsaPride

Ooops, sorry!  Were we too loud?


----------



## Shattered

No.  I just have a headache, and a really stuffy head.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I can hear ya, Sugar Plum



(Squiggles)

Well, ain't it good to see ya!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> No.  I just have a headache, and a really stuffy head.


Sinus headache?  Yuck!  Well, any headache sucks, I get migraines and tension headaches all the time.  
I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (Squiggles)






> Well, ain't it good to see ya!


It's good to be seen!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cripes.  Pipe down.



Sorry...


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sorry...



:kiss2:  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sinus headache?  Yuck!  Well, any headache sucks, I get migraines and tension headaches all the time.
> I hope you feel better soon!!!



Dunno if it's just sinuses, allergies, or if I'm actually finally getting sick.  I've managed to side-step everyones flu bugs so far.. My luck has to run out eventually.

(Course, now I think Nato jinxed me).


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:  :tng:




Wow, you know just how I like it!


----------



## UsaPride

Holy hell.  That sucks!  Grab you a wet rag, put it in the microwave and get it nice and hot, then go lay down and put it over your nose and eyes.  It may help.  
Good Luck!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Wow, you know just how I like it!



I know everything.  Almost.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Holy hell.  That sucks!  Grab you a wet rag, put it in the microwave and get it nice and hot, then go lay down and put it over your nose and eyes.  It may help.
> Good Luck!



That would entail wasting a perfectly good night off in bed.

But, I broke down, and took some vacation time next week - 4 whole days in a row off.. Maybe I'll do it then.


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  That's how I felt last night.  I came home from work with a horrid headache.  I had to come here instead of bed though, I don't know when I'll be back so I had to get as much time in as possible, screw the headache, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  That's how I felt last night.  I came home from work with a horrid headache.  I had to come here instead of bed though, I don't know when I'll be back so I had to get as much time in as possible, screw the headache, LOL!!



Addiction can sometimes be pleasurable.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Addiction can sometimes be pleasurable.


Don't you become addicted BECAUSE the act is pleasurable?  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Don't you become addicted BECAUSE the act is pleasurable?  :tng:



Should my virgin eyes be partaking of this conversation?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Don't you become addicted BECAUSE the act is pleasurable?  :tng:




Yeah, but you know you are addicted when you do it to the detriment of your own comfort.  Of course, you had no chance.  We are the most addicting substance found in history.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Should my virgin eyes be partaking of this conversation?


We're talking about this website  

I hope, LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> We're talking about this website
> 
> I hope, LOL!!



Oh.  I'd better go find my secret crush - they'll know what to do...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Should my virgin eyes be partaking of this conversation?




What do you mean?  Of course you should.  It's your turn with the camera.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We are the most addicting substance found in history.


This, I have to agree with!  

I've been going through DT's all week


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh.  I'd better go find my secret crush - they'll know what to do...


Ahhhh, secret crush.... who is it?


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, secret crush.... who is it?



Well, if I told, it wouldn't be a secret, now would it?  Sides, they don't even know.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, secret crush.... who is it?




Yeah, we promise we won't tell a soul!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  Of course you should.  It's your turn with the camera.



Hey.. I'm pretty good with a camera...


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, if I told, it wouldn't be a secret, now would it?  Sides, they don't even know.


Oh damn, now you have to tell me, lol!!  I won't tell anyone, promise!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh damn, now you have to tell me, lol!!  I won't tell anyone, promise!!



Heh.  Last I knew, you were just as much female as me..  That means you'll tell *someone*, so..  No.


----------



## UsaPride

I won't tell anyone!  You've got me curious.  I just won't to know if it's the same person that I have a crush on


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh damn, now you have to tell me, lol!!  I won't tell anyone, promise!!




I'll tell ya what.  I will go have a cigarette, you can tell her while y'all are alone.  When I come back I promise not to go snooping.  :halo:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I won't tell anyone!  You've got me curious.  I just won't to know if it's the same person that I have a crush on



You can tell me who yours is, and I'll just give a yes/no answer.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya what.  I will go have a cigarette, you can tell her while y'all are alone.  When I come back I promise not to go snooping.


Goober!  LOL!!!

Come on Shattered, just a hint....


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> You can tell me who yours is, and I'll just give a yes/no answer.


Well hell, that's not right, LOL!!  What if it's the same person but you tell me no.  How 'bout a hint that I would only know if it IS the same person.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well hell, that's not right, LOL!!  What if it's the same person but you tell me no.  How 'bout a hint that I would only know if it IS the same person.



I promise to be 100% truthful in my yes/no answer.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

Crap.  They did it with PM.  

Now we will never know if they have a crush on the same person!


----------



## Shattered

LMAO!  No, you won't know..

But...  I suspect I know who hers is - I'm merely waiting for confirmation.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!  No, you won't know..
> 
> But...  I suspect I know who hers is - I'm merely waiting for confirmation.




Well at least tell me if it is the same person.  That will satisfy some curiosity while leaving just barely enough to kill me.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> But...  I suspect I know who hers is - I'm merely waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well at least tell me if it is the same person.  That will satisfy some curiosity while leaving just barely enough to kill me.



**jumps up and down**  I was right!  I was right!

(and I only said I'd tell HER if it were the same person - I didn't say I'd tell you)


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> (and I only said I'd tell HER if it were the same person - I didn't say I'd tell you)


:rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:




If I cry will you tell me?


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> If I cry will you tell me?



Males don't have tear glands..

Well, most of them don't anyway.. I know about...half a dozen exceptions.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Males don't have tear glands..
> 
> Well, most of them don't anyway.. I know about...half a dozen exceptions.




Well, I got something in my eye then.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, I got something in my eye then.



Onion juice?


----------



## UsaPride

Onion juice, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Onion juice?




Well there's that...


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well there's that...



**tosses kleenex**

You'll be fine, Pumpkin.


----------



## Mr. P

Anyone home?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> **tosses kleenex**
> 
> You'll be fine, Pumpkin.




Damn! *kicks the dirt*

It will be all your fault if I hemmorage from the built up curiosity levels!

 

Watch out, you may get some on ya!


----------



## UsaPride

We're here Sweet P!!


----------



## Shattered

Howdy, Sunshine!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Damn! *kicks the dirt*
> 
> It will be all your fault if I hemmorage from the built up curiosity levels!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out, you may get some on ya!




**wanders off in search of a cork**


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> **wanders off in search of a cork**




Too late, you can fit me in a sandwich baggie.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Too late, you can fit me in a sandwich baggie.



We'll let you in on the next really big secret..  We promise...


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Anyone home?




nope.  We are all somewhere else.


----------



## Mr. P

What's this truth or dare night?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What's this truth or dare night?



No.. This is "We may, or may not be talking about some of you, but you'll never know it cuz we're not going to tell you." night.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> No.. This is "We may, or may not be talking about some of you, but you'll never know it cuz we're not going to tell you." night.


Pffffffftttttttt!!! Like we care...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Pffffffftttttttt!!! Like we care...




:kiss2:  Liar.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Liar.


Nahhhh..that's one thing I don't do.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhhh..that's one thing I don't do.



Ah, Mr. Grouchy came out to play again.  Hmph.

Have some fun.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ah, Mr. Grouchy came out to play again.  Hmph.
> 
> Have some fun.


????????? Oh you mean play along..
Okay, who's doing who? How's that?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> ????????? Oh you mean play along..
> Okay, who's doing who? How's that?



Ah forget it. Now I'M lost..  Sides - my toy just logged in to IM.  I'll play with him.


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for bed for me.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ah forget it. Now I'M lost..  Sides - my toy just logged in to IM.  I'll play with him.


Okay, this toy box is to advanced for you anyway.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay, this toy box is to advanced for you anyway.




In other words, the warranty has expired.


----------



## Mr. P

See ya No1...


----------



## Shattered

Nighty, No1.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> In other words, the warranty has expired.


Oh hell..see you're to young to know that 
good quality never needed a warranty.


----------



## Thornton

Originally Posted by Shattered
*Ah forget it. Now I'M lost.. Sides - my toy just logged in to IM. I'll play with him. * 


hhhhhhhhmmmmmm

I have something.......

nevermind **evil ass grin**


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh hell..see you're to young to know that
> good quality never needed a warranty.



Dang..  I haven't been called young in quite some time.. Thanks, toots.


----------



## Shattered

Thornton said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Shattered
> *Ah forget it. Now I'M lost.. Sides - my toy just logged in to IM. I'll play with him. *
> 
> 
> hhhhhhhhmmmmmm
> 
> I have something.......
> 
> nevermind **evil ass grin**



:kiss2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nighty, No1.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dang..  I haven't been called young in quite some time.. Thanks, toots.


You bet..someone has to blow smoke up that skirt! :kiss2:


----------



## no1tovote4

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>



dreaming about :kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> dreaming about :kiss2:



HAH!


----------



## Shattered

Hey!  I saw that!!


----------



## Thornton

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey!  I saw that!!




I want to see!

Blow her skirt up again.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey!  I saw that!!


Night dear.


----------



## dmp




----------



## UsaPride

:tng:


----------



## Shattered

Oh my!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey!  I saw that!!



What?!  Nobody saw me do it, you can't prove anything!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Night dear.



Night, Pumpkin.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What?!  Nobody saw me do it, you can't prove anything!



They're playing with a skirt I'm not even wearing.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> They're playing with a skirt I'm not even wearing.


Don't tell them that, they're heads will start spinning, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> They're playing with a skirt I'm not even wearing.



 :shocked:  

*Throws tissue back slightly used and smelling of onion.*

You need this more than I do.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> 
> *Throws tissue back slightly used and smelling of onion.*
> 
> You need this more than I do.




*dies laughing*

Touche'.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> *dies laughing*
> 
> Touche'.




 

Don't die! 

*looks around for another onion*

I would be unhappy!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Don't die!
> 
> *looks around for another onion*
> 
> I would be unhappy!



You'd get over it pretty quick.. There's plenty of other lippy loud-mouthed people for you to play with.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> You'd get over it pretty quick.. There's plenty of other lippy loud-mouthed people for you to play with.


Hey, I'm loud-mouthed but certainly not lippy  :tng:

LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> You'd get over it pretty quick.. There's plenty of other lippy loud-mouthed people for you to play with.




But they aren't redheads!

 :cof:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> But they aren't redheads!
> 
> :cof:



No, but with todays selection of hair color, they could be.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> No, but with todays selection of hair color, they could be.




It just isn't the same...  *sigh*.

Well this time I really got to go.

How do you guys get used to the red dot when you are "invisible"?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm loud-mouthed but certainly not lippy  :tng:
> 
> LOL!




What is your definition of lippy?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What is your definition of lippy?


Quick with the comebacks.  Well, shattered  

Lippy in a good way, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

I'm lippy, dammit!  

Quick-witted, but harmless.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Quick-witted, but harmless.


There ya go!  Quick-witted!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I'm heading off to bed.  If for some reason I don't get to log on tomorrow......

Bye everyone, I'll be missin' ya!!!!


----------



## Thornton

I like red head chicks

and blonds

and brunettes

black hair is pretty

multi-colored is naughty

I like tulips in the garden, tulips in the park, but the tulips I like best, are two lips in the dark.

'specially if they don't have a skirt on.  

***runs like hell***


----------



## Shattered

G'night Muffins, Pumpkins, Kids & Toots'.  I need sleep..

{{{David}}}


----------



## Shattered

Thornton said:
			
		

> I like red head chicks
> 
> and blonds
> 
> and brunettes
> 
> black hair is pretty
> 
> multi-colored is naughty
> 
> I like tulips in the garden, tulips in the park, but the tulips I like best, are two lips in the dark.
> 
> 'specially if they don't have a skirt on.
> 
> ***runs like hell***



You'd best keep runnin, baby.


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, Yank.


----------



## Shattered

Mornin, Sunshine..   :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

On a scale of 1-10 I'd say the movie was ...ahhhhh maybe 6.5 IMO.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10 I'd say the movie was ...ahhhhh maybe 6.5 IMO.



Maybe I can use that as an excuse to not watch it.    I like more comedies and sappy chick-flicks anyway...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe I can use that as an excuse to not watch it.    I like more comedies and sappy chick-flicks anyway...


It was a little of both..


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It was a little of both..



Then maybe I have it mixed up with something else..  I was thinking it was more of a guy movie.  Guns, explosives, etc.. (tho, I absolutely love The Last Boyscout, so figure that one out...)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Then maybe I have it mixed up with something else..  I was thinking it was more of a guy movie.  Guns, explosives, etc.. (tho, I absolutely love The Last Boyscout, so figure that one out...)


Oh No...No guns, killing, or any of that..
The title "Terminal" refers to an airport terminal.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh No...No guns, killing, or any of that..
> The title "Terminal" refers to an airport terminal.



Oh!  Ok..  That's the one with Tom Hanks, then, right?  That's still a "maybe" see..  Some time when I have a day off, but don't feel like leaving the house so will just become one with the couch and a Snicker's bar.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh!  Ok..  That's the one with Tom Hanks, then, right?  That's still a "maybe" see..  Some time when I have a day off, but don't feel like leaving the house so will just become one with the couch and a Snicker's bar.


I thought snickers bars became one with you  !


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh!  Ok..  That's the one with Tom Hanks, then, right?  That's still a "maybe" see..  Some time when I have a day off, but don't feel like leaving the house so will just become one with the couch and a Snicker's bar.


That's the one...and he does another good job. I'm a pretty critcal critic of movies...There have been big hits I hated, some I never watched to the end. "Piano" and "A river runs through it" both come to mind.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I thought snickers bars became one with you  !



*grin*  I suppose eventually they do.  Morning.

(I feel like utter crap - can you tell?)


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's the one...and he does another good job. I'm a pretty critcal critic of movies...There have been big hits I hated, some I never watched to the end. "Piano" and "A river runs through it" both come to mind.



My favorite Tom Hanks movie was Forrest Gump (dodges flying fruit), and Sleepless In Seattle..  Big was kinda cute, too...


----------



## Mr. P

Hi ya Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi ya Dillo.


morning Mr. P---all


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> My favorite Tom Hanks movie was Forrest Gump (dodges flying fruit), and Sleepless In Seattle..  Big was kinda cute, too...


Forest was fantastic..I liked Sleepless too.
I don't think I saw Big.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Forest was fantastic..I liked Sleepless too.
> I don't think I saw Big.



If you have 2 hours with nothing better to do, rent it...  It's cute.  It has no real eductional value whatsoever, but it has a decent cute factor.  He goes to sleep wishing he was "bigger", and wakes up in an adult body with a child-like mind...


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> *grin*  I suppose eventually they do.  Morning.
> 
> (I feel like utter crap - can you tell?)




Me too---I forgot my age yesterday and worked with teenagers on the baseball field.--Ugh


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Me too---I forgot my age yesterday and worked with teenagers on the baseball field.--Ugh



My excuse is I'm finally getting sick.  (and I still blame Nato - the jinx)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> My excuse is I'm finally getting sick.  (and I still blame Nato - the jinx)


And just when you take Vac. time too.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And just when you take Vac. time too.



Vacation starts next Thurday, and goes through next Sunday..  This is just a paid day off..  Maybe I can shop it all away.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ..  Maybe I can shop it all away.


I think that only works with money.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think that only works with money.



I have money..  All I ever do is work, remember?


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have money..  All I ever do is work, remember?



ok girl---get out there an party---that's an order !!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok girl---get out there an party---that's an order !!



Have to wait.. I'm not ready to give up the Eeyore jammies, and big floppy earred Eeyore slippers in favor of a shower yet.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Have to wait.. I'm not ready to give up the Eeyore jammies, and big floppy earred Eeyore slippers in favor of a shower yet.


at least that saves you from having that  "morning tail" problem.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have money..  All I ever do is work, remember?


I know. I wasn't clear...I meant the only thing shopping would take away was money, not illness.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I know. I wasn't clear...I meant the only thing shopping would take away was money, not illness.



I dunno.. I've been able to use it to eliminate a headache or two..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I dunno.. I've been able to use it to eliminate a headache or two..


It only GIVES me a headache!


----------



## UsaPride

Good Morning Friends!!


----------



## Shattered

Morning.. I'm off making deviled eggs, and bacon for breakfast.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning.. I'm off making deviled eggs, and bacon for breakfast.


 ahhhhhhhhhh deviled eggs  that explains a lot ! :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

Bacon, mmmmmmm.  Deviled eggs for breakfast?  I've never heard that, but I don't see why not, they're eggs, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, *GRITS!*


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Bacon, mmmmmmm.  Deviled eggs for breakfast?  I've never heard that, but I don't see why not, they're eggs, LOL!



Just gotta think outside the box.    Breakfast is so much better when you're eating something you *like* rather than something that just sounds like a breakfast food.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhh deviled eggs  that explains a lot ! :cof:



Hmph.  Biteth me.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning.. I'm off making deviled eggs, and bacon for breakfast.


Make some extra, please...I love deviled eggs!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, *GRITS!*




Morning, Sweet P


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmph.  Biteth me.



whereth?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Just gotta think outside the box.    Breakfast is so much better when you're eating something you *like* rather than something that just sounds like a breakfast food.


Makes sense to me!  I love deviled eggs.  That's my food I have to bring to all the family dinners, LOL!  That and candied yams.  mmmmmm!!  I'm getting hungry, lol!


----------



## Shattered

Deviled eggs, bacon, Eeyore jammies, big puffy slippers, and a huge mug of coffee..  who could ask for anything more?


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Deviled eggs, bacon, Eeyore jammies, big puffy slippers, and a huge mug of coffee..  who could ask for anything more?


Exchange coffee for sweet tea and it's my idea of Heaven, LOL!!
Oh, and a big slice of chunky chocolate cake for desert.  Do you eat desert after breakfast?  Who cares!  Outside the box, right Shattered?!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Exchange coffee for sweet tea and it's my idea of Heaven, LOL!!
> Oh, and a big slice of chunky chocolate cake for desert.  Do you eat desert after breakfast?  Who cares!  Outside the box, right Shattered?!




well I 've been having a lot of trouble eating these days. Jennifer and Brads' breakup has me all in a tither .


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Jennifer and Brads' breakup has me all in a tither .


:rotflmao:

I know, I'm not sure how to go on day to day!  But I figured, since I announced my seperation from my husband, then BAM, no more Jennifer and Brad.  Hmmm.... could it be a sign?

Look me up Brad


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Exchange coffee for sweet tea and it's my idea of Heaven, LOL!!
> Oh, and a big slice of chunky chocolate cake for desert.  Do you eat desert after breakfast?  Who cares!  Outside the box, right Shattered?!



My idea of "dessert" is different than yours, but yeah, I'll eat it after breakfast.. Sometimes I'll eat it FOR breakfast.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> My idea of "dessert" is different than yours, but yeah, I'll eat it after breakfast.. Sometimes I'll eat it FOR breakfast.


Oh shit.  It don't matter which word I'm typing, I always spell it wrong, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

When can we expect to hear from ya again, USA?


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh shit.  It don't matter which word I'm typing, I always spell it wrong, LOL!!!



No, I wasn't referring to that..  I was referring to dessert - literally..  Chocolate cake doesn't do it for me.. I want something that I'll be able to eat, and still be awake 4 hours later..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> When can we expect to hear from ya again, USA?


Oh goodness, Sweet P, as soon as I can find that library, lol!!  And IF they have public internet access!!
I'm sure gonna miss yall!!!  This is more sad than saying bye to everyone at work last night, lol!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> No, I wasn't referring to that..  I was referring to dessert - literally..  Chocolate cake doesn't do it for me.. I want something that I'll be able to eat, and still be awake 4 hours later..


LOL!!!!  What's your favorite dessert?

Hey, that should be a thread, LOL!!  Give me some dessert making ideas. 

I had a chocolate lava cake the other day, Holy hell, it was sooooo good!!


----------



## Shattered

Fruit with different flavored homemade whipped cream, or English Toffee flavored whipped cream mixed with Heath toffee bits...


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh goodness, Sweet P, as soon as I can find that library, lol!!  And IF they have public internet access!!
> I'm sure gonna miss yall!!!  This is more sad than saying bye to everyone at work last night, lol!


With a college in town I bet they have access at the Library..If not, the college sure does.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Fruit with different flavored homemade whipped cream, or English Toffee flavored whipped cream mixed with Heath toffee bits...


Oh that sounds good!!!!  **stomach growls, mouth waters**  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

I've never been a dessert person.
For the most part (Except fruit) I think it's a bad idea...Two negatives, IMO..Kids hold out for it and don't eat what they should and women gain wait!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> With a college in town I bet they have access at the Library..If not, the college sure does.


I sure hope you're right!!!  And now that I'm jobless, I hope they're cheap, LOL!!!
I need a job like others here have, internet access at work!  LOL!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Kids hold out for it and don't eat what they should


Can't have dessert unless you eat ALL your food.  It's a prize not a right  


> women gain wait!


The only time I ever gained weight is when I was pregnant.  Guess I'm lucky like that


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm never been a dessert person.
> For the most part (Except fruit) I think it's a bad idea...Two negatives, IMO..Kids hold out for it and don't eat what they should and women gain wait!



Everything in moderation, and plenty of exercise to boot.  *I* figured out how to have my dessert, and eat it, too.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I sure hope you're right!!!  And now that I'm jobless, I hope they're cheap, LOL!!!
> I need a job like others here have, internet access at work!  LOL!!


The library will be free.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The library will be free.


   

I like free


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I like free


But...if it's like most they have a time limit. At least you'll be able to say hi.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> But...if it's like most they have a time limit. At least you'll be able to say hi.


That's all I need, better than nothing anyway!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's all I need, better than nothing anyway!!


I'm sure you'll find a way to get back in here. Now, if I miss ya leaving today, take care girl we'll be thinkin about ya. You'll be fine as a Frog Hair.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll find a way to get back in here.


You know that's the truth!!  LOL!!


> Now, if I miss ya leaving today, take care girl we'll be thinkin about ya. You'll be fine as a Frog Hair.


Thanks, Sweet P, for everything!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Hey Shattered! Got any of them tissues left...I got somethin in my eye.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Shattered! Got any of them tissues left...I got somethin in my eye.



No1 soiled them all with onion juice last night when I wouldn't tell him who my secret crush is.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Shattered! Got any of them tissues left...I got somethin in my eye.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> No1 soiled them all with onion juice last night when I wouldn't tell him who my secret crush is.


Some secret!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Some secret!



It's still a secret.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


Thanks, Grits...that worked!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Thanks, Grits...that worked!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's still a secret.


Not... :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not... :rotflmao:



Whomever you *think* it is, I can pretty much guarantee you're wrong.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not... :rotflmao:


It's a secret to me, shattered wouldn't share


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's a secret to me, shattered wouldn't share



I didn't share with him, either.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I didn't share with him, either.


Sometimes sharing is NOT a good thing. This may be one of those times


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Sometimes sharing is NOT a good thing. This may be one of them times



If you guessed right, I'd switch to All-Clad.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you guessed right, I'd switch to All-Clad.


 :rotflmao: Making a guess about your crush would be as dumb and dangerous as guessing a womans age. No WAY!


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you guessed right, I'd switch to All-Clad.


 John Travolta ?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao: Making a guess about your crush would be as dumb and dangerous as guessing a womans age. No WAY!



You wouldn't be guessing...You claim to *know* it..


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> John Travolta ?



Not since I was about 13.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not since I was about 13.



damn  so it has to be current to count huh?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You wouldn't be guessing...You claim to *know* it..


And I'll keep the secret.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And I'll keep the secret.


 awwwwwwwwwww spill the beans Mr P


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn  so it has to be current to count huh?


These women   ..Ask me, ask me..but I won't tell...so ask me anyway..come on ask me.  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And I'll keep the secret.



That's just mumble-jumble for "I don't know shit."


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> These women   ..Ask me, ask me..but I won't tell...so ask me anyway..come on ask me.  :rotflmao:


 ya---the typical yes--no--yes--no------it's one of their deadliest weapons :2guns:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's just mumble-jumble for "I don't know shit."


Sure I do..see post #7967. :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ya---the typical yes--no--yes--no------it's one of their deadliest weapons :2guns:


Only if ya play da game..


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Only if ya play da game..




LOL---but if you say your don't care you get accused of being uninterested---LOL--- no win.


----------



## Shattered

*chuckle*

So old, yet so naive..  

So funny...

*shakes head*

Nothing changes with age..  Nod, smile, let'm think they're right, and they're happy as clams..


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL---but if you say your don't care you get accused of being uninterested---LOL--- no win.


Very true..but I can hear Shattered banging stuff in her kitchen now all the way done here..and sayin "That SOB got me"!


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> *chuckle*
> 
> So old, yet so naive..
> 
> So funny...
> 
> *shakes head*
> 
> Nothing changes with age..  Nod, smile, let'm think they're right, and they're happy as clams..




Takes more than a nod and a smile these days, right Mr. P ? :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> but if you say your don't care you get accused of being uninterested


But if you don't care, then you are uninterested, and if she's not gonna tell you anyway then why care?
Unless you think it's YOU she has the crush on


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Takes more than a nod and a smile these days, right Mr. P ? :cof:


Oh yeah, much more! That was 50s shit.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But if you don't care, then you are uninterested, and if she's not gonna tell you anyway then why care?
> Unless you think it's YOU she has the crush on



LMAO!!!!!!!!!

Yeah.  What she said.


----------



## Shattered

Ok.. Me and my pounding and stuffy head (who still managed to have a good hair day in spite...) are off to spend money that's sitting around collecting dust because I never have any time off..  It's been fun.

Behave yourselves.  

Pride, go to Mapquest.com and find that damned library already.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah.  What she said.




we just need something to gossip about in the bathroom


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> But if you don't care, then you are uninterested, and if she's not gonna tell you anyway then why care?
> Unless you think it's YOU she has the crush on


That's Female logic..Ya see when we men say we don't care..that's pretty much what we mean...pretty much.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> we just need something to gossip about in the bathroom



Contrary to popular belief, women do not go to the bathroom in packs all that frequently..and if by some chance they do, you can bet your ass it's you they're talking about, and it's probably not good.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Contrary to popular belief, women do not go to the bathroom in packs all that frequently..and if by some chance they do, you can bet your ass it's you they're talking about, and it's probably not good.




I don't recall saying anything about women ! :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Contrary to popular belief, women do not go to the bathroom in packs all that frequently..and if by some chance they do, you can bet your ass it's you they're talking about, and it's probably not good.


Have a good day..sweetie.


----------



## UsaPride

Bye Shattered!  I'll definately find the library  

Got a new poem to post before I go.  No one laugh!!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Have a good day..sweetie.


Oh that means...Don't go potty in a pack!


----------



## Shattered

Ok..  Cars warming up.. Now I'm really off..  

Take care!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok..  Cars warming up.. Now I'm really off..
> 
> Take care!


Later S..carefull out there..


----------



## Mr. P

Post it Grits..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Post it Grits..


I did, in the writing section.  Now I'm gonna go delete it, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I did, in the writing section.  Now I'm gonna go delete it, LOL!!


A recipe fer love..very nice..very nice..


----------



## UsaPride

I'm SO embarassed!!  LOL!!  

Well, it's getting to that time.  

Goodbye my friends, well it's time to go.  Goodbye my friends, well it's time to go.  I hate to leave you but I really must say, Goodbye my friends, goodbye.......


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm SO embarassed!!  LOL!!
> 
> Well, it's getting to that time.
> 
> Goodbye my friends, well it's time to go.  Goodbye my friends, well it's time to go.  I hate to leave you but I really must say, Goodbye my friends, goodbye.......



I don't do goodbyes..sorry...I'll see ya soon..I like that much better.


----------



## UsaPride

See ya soon, Sweet P


----------



## Shattered

*Boo!*


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *Boo!*


Who..

What did ya buy? Lots of secret stuff I hope.. :dev1:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Who..
> 
> What did ya buy? Lots of secret stuff I hope.. :dev1:



Yep.  Secret clothes, and secret groceries, and secret gas followed by an ultimately secret car wash.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yep.  Secret clothes, and secret groceries, and secret gas followed by an ultimately secret car wash.


Any thongs..by chance?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Any thongs..by chance?



That would be a secret.   :scratch:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> That would be a secret.   :scratch:


Yes, I guess it would be.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yes, I guess it would be.



Oh, and I made some secret low carb beef stew.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh, and I made some secret low carb beef stew.


Stuffed peppers and smashed tatas here tonight..


----------



## Shattered

Nummy peppers.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nummy peppers.


Is Nummy the same as yummy?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Is Nummy the same as yummy?



Yes.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yes.


I want to mix a bit of sausage in the beef
but da wife says NO..  
Maybe I'll do it anyway. :dev1:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I want to mix a bit of sausage in the beef
> but da wife says NO..
> Maybe I'll do it anyway. :dev1:



Always listen to Mrs. P.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Always listen to Mrs. P.


Why? She can't cook..Geeezzz..  
And if you ever tell her I said that...I'll never speak to you again.... Well, maybe "never" is not the right word..Let's just say, not until I'm out of the hospital.


----------



## Shattered

It doesn't take a rocket scientist (or an Iron Chef) to know that sausage has no place in a stuffed pepper.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> It doesn't take a rocket scientist (or an Iron Chef) to know that sausage has no place in a stuffed pepper.


Spoken like a true "mid-western Blah" cook. Live a little..


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true "mid-western Blah" cook. Live a little..



Nah.  Just spoken like some schmuck that can't stand sausage.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nah.  Just spoken like some schmuck that can't stand sausage.


I remembered that after my post..  
You like pork, don't you?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I remembered that after my post..
> You like pork, don't you?



I like boneless porkchops (in limited quantities), ham, and bacon.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I like boneless porkchops (in limited quantities), ham, and bacon.


Well then..I think you may like this sausage I made..It's just ground pork
with spices..


----------



## Shattered

It's the  spices in sausage I don't like...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's the  spices in sausage I don't like...


Red pepper, sage..and fennel. That it..
oh and salt...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Red pepper, sage..and fennel. That it..
> oh and salt...



Nix the fennel, and we can talk.    When I was a kid, I worked part time for a sausage company..  Had to go through the sausage making department to get to the fresh kitchen..  Barfed my lungs up every morning without fail, just because of the smell of sausage.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nix the fennel, and we can talk.    When I was a kid, I worked part time for a sausage company..  Had to go through the sausage making department to get to the fresh kitchen..  Barfed my lungs up every morning without fail, just because of the smell of sausage.



Tis why I'm makin my own. 
Hamberger too.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Tis why I'm makin my own.
> Hamberger too.



Hamburger you can feed me.  Make sure you put some onions in it, too.


----------



## no1tovote4

I'll take the stuffed peppers, but could you make some caulimash with bacon bits instead of taters?


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll take the stuffed peppers, but could you make some caulimash with bacon bits instead of taters?



...and chives, and white cheddar, and sour cream, and cream cheese.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hamburger you can feed me.  Make sure you put some onions in it, too.


Feed you? Hummmm..I figured you were more the "serve me" type.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Feed you? Hummmm..I figured you were more the "serve me" type.



I usually do the serving...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I usually do the serving...


Can we take turns?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Can we take turns?



I dunno..  Domestication came naturally to me.. I'm not so sure I could give it up, or even share...  Would be too weird.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I dunno..  Domestication came naturally to me.. I'm not so sure I could give it up, or even share...  Would be too weird.


Ahhhhhh....


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh....



But I'll make you a nice peanut butter torte for dessert, and then let you do the dishes.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> But I'll make you a nice peanut butter torte for dessert, and then let you do the dishes.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

>



Picky, picky, picky...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Picky, picky, picky...


Oh hell yes, always have been! But since you are too, you understand.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh hell yes, always have been! But since you are too, you understand.



We might have a problem when your picky intrudes on my picky.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> We might have a problem when your picky intrudes on my picky.


Yup, And I just don't have the energy to break another wild filly.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yup, And I just don't have the energy to break another wild filly.



But I have the energy to defend my picky until death do you part.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> But I have the energy to defend my picky until death do you part.


Well, I do have the energy to put a good pre-Nup together..so death wouldn't matter..  

I'd never do such a thing though..I can't believe people would be involved with anyone that would, can you?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, I do have the energy to put a good pre-Nup together..so death wouldn't matter..
> 
> I'd never do such a thing though..I can't believe people would be involved with anyone that would, can you?



You'd actually put in a pre-nup that I can't kill you if your picky gets in the way of my picky??  How utterly insensitive can one be?!?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You'd actually put in a pre-nup that I can't kill you if your picky gets in the way of my picky??  How utterly insensitive can one be?!?


Hahahaha...Good planning, Huh?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hahahaha...Good planning, Huh?



Well, this will never do at all...  You stay on your side of the stove, and I'll stay on mine.  I trust that a tape line will be unnecessary.


----------



## Mr. P

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hahahaha...Good planning, Huh?


But the answer is NO...I'd rather work it out mud wrestling.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, this will never do at all...  You stay on your side of the stove, and I'll stay on mine.  I trust that a tape line will be unnecessary.


DUCT tape works best..I promise.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> DUCT tape works best..I promise.



*sigh*

High hopes, but low expectations, so it's all good.

_**goes off in search of a new victim**_


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> High hopes, but low expectations, so it's all good.
> 
> _**goes off in search of a new victim**_


In true Black Widow form tonight, Huh?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> In true Black Widow form tonight, Huh?



Well, black *is* my favorite color...next to various shades of purple..


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, black *is* my favorite color...next to various shades of purple..


Maybe I should get to bed while I still can.
Black and purple skeerrrr me.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Maybe I should get to bed while I still can.
> Black and purple skeerrrr me.



Aww.. They're perfectly nice colors..


----------



## Shattered

Night, Toots.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and chives, and white cheddar, and sour cream, and cream cheese.




Mmmmmmmmmmm.........  yeah.


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning.


----------



## Shattered

Good morning.


----------



## Mr. P

Do you have a busy day ahead?


----------



## Shattered

Starting in about 45 mins..  Right now, I'm making myself all cute for my busy day ahead.


----------



## no1tovote4

Morning.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Starting in about 45 mins..  Right now, I'm making myself all cute for my busy day ahead.



morning all


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Starting in about 45 mins..  Right now, I'm making myself all cute for my busy day ahead.


  Now why set me up like that first thing?   So tempting...but it's Mon. and too early for me to be mean.


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Dillo...No1.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now why set me up like that first thing?   So tempting...but it's Mon. and too early for me to be mean.




I had to bite my proverbial tongue too!  LOL


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now why set me up like that first thing?   So tempting...but it's Mon. and too early for me to be mean.



How could you possibly turn that into something mean?


----------



## Shattered

Morning, Duck.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> How could you possibly turn that into something mean?


  Trust me..I could.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, Dillo...No1.




Any quick kids party recipes?  I don't want to feed them only hotdogs and cake.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Trust me..I could.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

>




Need a tissue?  I think I may have one lying around here somewhere.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Any quick kids party recipes?  I don't want to feed them only hotdogs and cake.


Sounds perfect..Kids won't care.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Careful, don't run the makeup.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Any quick kids party recipes?  I don't want to feed them only hotdogs and cake.


How about Cat Litter cake?
Yes, it looks just like a litter box with all
the content.   It's not quick though.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How about Cat Litter cake?
> Yes, it looks just like a litter box with all
> the content.   It's not quick though.



Cat Litter cake?  I'll give anything a try.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Cat Litter cake?  I'll give anything a try.


Okay...It's a gross looking thing..

Ingredients

1 (18.25 ounce) package German chocolate cake mix
1 (18.25 ounce) package white cake mix
2 (3.5 ounce) packages instant vanilla pudding mix
1 (12 ounce) package vanilla sandwich cookies
3 drops green food coloring
1 (12 ounce) package tootsie rolls

Directions

1 Prepare cake mixes and bake according to package directions (any size pan).

2 Prepare pudding according to package directions and chill until ready to assemble.

3 Crumble sandwich cookies in small batches in a food processor, scraping often. Set aside all but 1/4 cup. To the 1/4 cup add a few drops of green food coloring and mix.

4 When cakes are cooled to room temperature, crumble them into a large bowl. Toss with 1/2 of the remaining cookie crumbs, and the chilled pudding. You probably won't need all of the pudding, you want the cake to be just moist, not soggy.

5 Line kitty litter box with the kitty litter liner. Put cake mixture into box.

6 Put half of the unwrapped tootsie rolls in a microwave safe dish and heat until softened. Shape the ends so that they are no longer blunt, and curve the tootsie rolls slightly. Bury tootsie rolls randomly in the cake and sprinkle with half of the remaining cookie crumbs. Sprinkle a small amount of the green colored cookie crumbs lightly over the top.

7 Heat 3 or 4 of the tootsie rolls in the microwave until almost melted. Spread  them on top of the cake and sprinkle lightly with some of the green cookie crumbs. Heat the remaining tootsie rolls until pliable and shape as before. Spread all but one randomly over top of cake mixture. Sprinkle with any remaining cookie crumbs. Hang the remaining tootsie roll over side of litter box and sprinkle with a few green cookie crumbs. Serve with the pooper scooper for a gross Halloween dessert.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay...It's a gross looking thing..
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 (18.25 ounce) package German chocolate cake mix
> 1 (18.25 ounce) package white cake mix
> 2 (3.5 ounce) packages instant vanilla pudding mix
> 1 (12 ounce) package vanilla sandwich cookies
> 3 drops green food coloring
> 1 (12 ounce) package tootsie rolls
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1 Prepare cake mixes and bake according to package directions (any size pan).
> 
> 2 Prepare pudding according to package directions and chill until ready to assemble.
> 
> 3 Crumble sandwich cookies in small batches in a food processor, scraping often. Set aside all but 1/4 cup. To the 1/4 cup add a few drops of green food coloring and mix.
> 
> 4 When cakes are cooled to room temperature, crumble them into a large bowl. Toss with 1/2 of the remaining cookie crumbs, and the chilled pudding. You probably won't need all of the pudding, you want the cake to be just moist, not soggy.
> 
> 5 Line kitty litter box with the kitty litter liner. Put cake mixture into box.
> 
> 6 Put half of the unwrapped tootsie rolls in a microwave safe dish and heat until softened. Shape the ends so that they are no longer blunt, and curve the tootsie rolls slightly. Bury tootsie rolls randomly in the cake and sprinkle with half of the remaining cookie crumbs. Sprinkle a small amount of the green colored cookie crumbs lightly over the top.
> 
> 7 Heat 3 or 4 of the tootsie rolls in the microwave until almost melted. Spread  them on top of the cake and sprinkle lightly with some of the green cookie crumbs. Heat the remaining tootsie rolls until pliable and shape as before. Spread all but one randomly over top of cake mixture. Sprinkle with any remaining cookie crumbs. Hang the remaining tootsie roll over side of litter box and sprinkle with a few green cookie crumbs. Serve with the pooper scooper for a gross Halloween dessert.




I bet she'll love it and so will the other kids.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Cat Litter cake?  I'll give anything a try.



I've seen that, way to gross to try.   
Kids love it though.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I bet she'll love it and so will the other kids.


Very likely they will..Let me know.
When do you need to make it?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Very likely they will..Let me know.
> When do you need to make it?




Saturday is the party.  Her B-Day is tomorrow.  My first biological Daughter is turning 4


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Saturday is the party.  Her B-Day is tomorrow.  My first biological Daughter is turning 4


I don't know about this cake at 4..but you're the best judge.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I don't know about this cake at 4..but you're the best judge.




Yeah, I'll see what she wants.  It is more likely to be a cake with a kitty on it than one that looks like it was used by a kitty.  However I will keep the recipe for a more appropriate time.


----------



## UsaPride

Just stopped in to get grandma and heading to the doctor.  Of course I had to run in and say hey to all my friends, so.....

Good Morning, Friends!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Just stopped in to get grandma and heading to the doctor.  Of course I had to run in and say hey to all my friends, so.....
> 
> Good Morning, Friends!!




Morning Little One!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Morning Little One!


How you doin', SugarPlum?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How you doin', SugarPlum?


(squiggles)

I am well, I thought we wouldn't see you today.  What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## pretender

That kinda reminds me of Dirt Pudding


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (squiggles)




Well, thank you.  I didn't think I'd make it here today.  Heading back out, hopefully I'll be back after grandma's doctors visit.  

See you all soon!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

pretender said:
			
		

> That kinda reminds me of Dirt Pudding




I think it is the same basic concept.  Desserts that look like something else.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, thank you.  I didn't think I'd make it here today.  Heading back out, hopefully I'll be back after grandma's doctors visit.
> 
> See you all soon!!!!




Hope all is well.


----------



## Thornton

Morning, Peoples, hope you all have a great day filled with sunshine.

If you see my other woman around.......give her a hug for me.

hehehehe


----------



## Mr. P

Thornton said:
			
		

> Morning, Peoples, hope you all have a great day filled with sunshine.
> 
> If you see my other woman around.......give her a hug for me.
> 
> hehehehe



I think the ole battle axe went to work. :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think the ole battle axe went to work. :rotflmao:




Ummmmmmmm, I am telling!

She'll come to get you soon.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*BOO!!!*


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *BOO!!!*


Hey Joker.


----------



## manu1959

boo who?


----------



## no1tovote4

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Mr. P

Hey Manu..staying dry out there?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Is there anybody out there?


Just back for a bit No1. I need a break from these financial sharks.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Just back for a bit No1. I need a break from these financial sharks.



Yeah, I hear you.  I just get tired of dealing with LECs, they act like it is their mission in life to make life tough for any other phone company on the planet.  Wait, maybe it is.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Joker.


Hey...
Just thought i'd show off my new avatar.
I don't think it's me.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Manu..staying dry out there?



quite the rainy days at the moment...global warming ya know

how are things in the south?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey...
> Just thought i'd show off my new avatar.
> I don't think it's me.




It looks like Shrek on steroids!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey...
> Just thought i'd show off my new avatar.
> I don't think it's me.




to angry....wry sensze of humour required


----------



## no1tovote4

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It looks like Shrek on steroids!




What happened to the shy skeleton?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey...
> Just thought i'd show off my new avatar.
> I don't think it's me.


I don't either Joker..


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> quite the rainy days at the moment...global warming ya know
> 
> how are things in the south?


"global warming ya know"... :rotflmao: 

It's about 66* here and sunny. Very nice for this time of the year..


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> "global warming ya know"... :rotflmao:
> 
> It's about 66* here and sunny. Very nice for this time of the year..




sounds like a nice day in south


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sounds like a nice day in south


Well yes and no..The problem is...if we see any fast moving cold fronts come through this warm air we'll see tornadoes.
Typical in the spring but not now.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well yes and no..The problem is...if we see any fast moving cold fronts come through this warm air we'll see tornadoes.
> Typical in the spring but not now.



that would be a problem....that is why i like california...earthquakes...no warning and completely random...


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> that would be a problem....that is why i like california...earthquakes...no warning and completely random...


 :rotflmao: And one reason I never will live there..I had stayed in SF in 1986 on
a business trip about 2 days before that big one hit. No thanks...


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao: And one reason I never will live there..I had stayed in SF in 1986 on
> a business trip about 2 days before that big one hit. No thanks...




I was in the Navy in 1989 when the one hit in SF.  Monterey got a pretty good shake as well.  It was very interesting.

At first I thought that the Army guys were marching through the barracks as a joke.  I got up to go see them and the hallways were empty?  WTF?

It took about a minute or so before I was able to figure out the ground was actually moving.


----------



## Mr. P

89? Hummm well I don't know..that may have been the one...I traveled so much I would wake up and literally not know what town I was in..Really. So it doesn't surprise me at all I'd miss the date.


----------



## UsaPride

Stopped in to drop off the grandparents.  Of course, jumped on to say Hi again  

Very possible I'll get to stay the weekend here again, WOOHOO!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Stopped in to drop off the grandparents.  Of course, jumped on to say Hi again
> 
> Very possible I'll get to stay the weekend here again, WOOHOO!!




We hope so...


----------



## Mr. P

Afternoon, Grits!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We hope so...


Me too  


So where is everyone?  You all alone, Sugar Plum?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Afternoon, Grits!




There's my Sweet P!    Hiya sweets!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Me too
> 
> 
> So where is everyone?  You all alone, Sugar Plum?






It appears so.  So you can tell me all your secrets now.  Nobody's listening...


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It appears so.  So you can tell me all your secrets now.  Nobody's listening...


I have no secrets, I'm an open book  

Okay, well maybe one or two, but a girls gotta have that  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> There's my Sweet P!    Hiya sweets!!


And here you are..I thought you'd be on
the library steps this mornin when they opened...


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And here you are..I thought you'd be on
> the library steps this mornin when they opened...


LMAO!!  I told mom you found me one, she said she knew right where it was.  I think it's like 6 min. from her house  
I thought I'd go on a search for it today, that was until I found out we were going to the doc with the grandparents so I figured I'd jump on there computer.  
Tomorrow, library hunting I will go


----------



## manu1959

was having sex during the 89 quake...........


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> was having sex during the 89 quake...........


Did you mean to post this on the "conception" thread?  LMAO!!!

Hello my Boytoy, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> was having sex during the 89 quake...........




 


I had just gotten out of Boot Camp.  My Sea Bag had gone to Monterrey, Mexico while I showed up at my duty station in Monterey, CA.  I had one Uniform and handn't even finished checkin.  My SCPO sent me back to bed to sleep, he wouldn't sign the checkin form until I had more sleep.  The earthquake woke me up out of Boot Camp coma.  And the rest of the story is shown above.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> was having sex during the 89 quake...........


So it WAS "YOUR" FAULT... :rotflmao: 
I like that pun! :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you mean to post this on the "conception" thread?  LMAO!!!


Ah Ha!  I just scrolled up, LOL!!  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Did you mean to post this on the "conception" thread?  LMAO!!!
> 
> Hello my Boytoy, LOL!



wasn't married....i was sinning :dev1:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  I told mom you found me one, she said she knew right where it was.  I think it's like 6 min. from her house
> I thought I'd go on a search for it today, that was until I found out we were going to the doc with the grandparents so I figured I'd jump on there computer.
> Tomorrow, library hunting I will go



Only 6 minutes? That's great!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Only 6 minutes? That's great!


I know, I did my little dance


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

This avatar is better


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This avatar is better



there is a really dark side to you isn't there?


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This avatar is better


Creepy, creepy!!  

Hey Joker!  Miss ya much, sweets!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This avatar is better




Much better.  I left a gift for you.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I left a gift for you.


I tried, I can't leave one for anyone


----------



## UsaPride

That time has come but no goodbyes (for Sweet P's sake   )

See yall soon and miss you much!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I tried, I can't leave one for anyone



You already gave me some love today Little One!  

Now it is time for:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You already gave me some love today Little One!
> 
> Now it is time for:


:rotflmao:

Goober!  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This avatar is better


I have a idea...how about the Joker on a deck of cards?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That time has come but no goodbyes (for Sweet P's sake   )
> 
> See yall soon and miss you much!!!



back at you :69:


----------



## Mr. P

See Ya later, Grits!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I have a idea...how about the Joker on a deck of cards?


has to have a dark side to it.
hard to find the pics I like.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> has to have a dark side to it.
> hard to find the pics I like.


Maybe the Joker on those tarrot cards has a dark side.....I don't know. Is there one?
Just a thought.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Maybe the Joker on those tarrot cards has a dark side.....I don't know. Is there one?
> Just a thought.




They have the fool, not the Joker.  The Fool is represented by a smiling figure about to walk off of a cliff.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They have the fool, not the Joker.  The Fool is represented by a smiling figure about to walk off of a cliff.


Ya I'm not that much of a fool


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Three more posts and Mr P moves up in rep,
One more point and I move up in rep.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Three more posts and Mr P moves up in rep,
> One more point and I move up in rep.



I already gave you all I could today.  I need to spread it out more before I can rep ya again.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hmmm....
How can I whore myself for more points???


----------



## Fmr jarhead

What's with the goodbye's?  I just got here.....the trip to Ft Lauderdale was pretty good!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> What's with the goodbye's?  I just got here.....the trip to Ft Lauderdale was pretty good!


How about a Hello!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Hey! What happened to our rep. power?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey! What happened to our rep. power?


I'm guessing it was getting to be too much.


----------



## Mr. P

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey! What happened to our rep. power?


And post count, too..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And post count, too..


I'll be damned!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'll be damned!!!!


Yeah..."D"


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah..."D"


D did it?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> D did it?


Just a guess.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Might have been SE, he was in for a while.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I have no idea if my post count went down,
wonder why they would do that?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I have no idea if my post count went down,
> wonder why they would do that?


I only know mine did because of your post about me going up in rep in 3 posts.
I looked at it then I was at 2998..and 16? rep points..USAs reps have gone down, yours, Shattered..I know USA had 6000 post now she's at 4000..
Maybe a glitch..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I only know mine did because of your post about me going up in rep in 3 posts.
> I looked at it then I was at 2998..and 16? rep points..USAs reps have gone down, yours, Shattered..I know USA had 6000 post now she's at 4000..
> Maybe a glitch..


I asked SE about it. He seems to be the only one of the top 10 
people with rep that got to keep more than 10 rep power.
He has 16. Merlin and USA have 10, I think d, and Bonnie went down 
to 7 or 8, and so on.


----------



## Mr. P

Notice our lil green bar didn't change though...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Notice our lil green bar didn't change though...


Or rep points


----------



## Mr. P

Must be a new thing then..I don't care bout rep..but where did my post count go?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Dunno, I put in an inquiry.


----------



## Mr. P

I do remember Jim saying the system was going to change..rep points power wise.
Maybe it just happened...I was thinking D was just screwing with us.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I do remember Jim saying the system was going to change..rep points power wise.
> Maybe it just happened...I was thinking D was just screwing with us.


Why would that take posts away from you?


----------



## Shattered

_Battleaxe_, huh..  Hmm.

**drums nails on desk**


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Why would that take posts away from you?


Good question.   That's the only part that doesn't add up..to a change.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> _Battleaxe_, huh..  Hmm.
> 
> **drums nails on desk**


Hi ya sweetie!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey sweet cheeks


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi ya sweetie!



Nice try...


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey sweet cheeks



Evening, babycakes.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Evening, babycakes.


What's cookin?


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What's cookin?



Nuttin..  You gonna let him call me a battleaxe???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nuttin..  You gonna let him call me a battleaxe???


Ya cause then I get ya all to myself!!!
His loss


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya cause then I get ya all to myself!!!
> His loss



Hah!  Well, ok then.  Wanna share my Jello?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hah!  Well, ok then.  Wanna share my Jello?


Body shots???


----------



## Mr. P

My arm was bein twisted...I swear!!!  
Ya know I love ya, even if ya do ONLY have sub-standard pots an pans.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Body shots???



I won't tell if you don't tell.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> My arm was bein twisted...I swear!!!
> Ya know I love ya, even if ya do ONLY have sub-standard pots an pans.


Not the best way to get out of the doghouse!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I won't tell if you don't tell.


****_SSSSLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRPPPPPPP_***


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> My arm was bein twisted...I swear!!!
> Ya know I love ya, even if ya do ONLY have sub-standard pots an pans.



Now who would twist your arm to force you to call me such a thing??

(Wait til I tell T, too)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Now who would twist your arm to force you to call me such a thing??
> 
> (Wait til I tell T, too)


T???
USA???


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> T???
> USA???



Nope.  Thornton.    My first babycakes.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not the best way to get out of the doghouse!!!


Stand back kid..she's puddy in my hands.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nope.  Thornton.    My first babycakes.


*???????????????????*
:shocked: Where do I fit in???
How did I slide down?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Guess I'll stop being a sweet guy and go back to being the Devious Tyrant!
and USA worked so hard to change me...


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *???????????????????*
> :shocked: Where do I fit in???
> How did I slide down?


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
See how they are, kid?
Think yer in then yer out.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *???????????????????*
> :shocked: Where do I fit in???
> How did I slide down?



I've known him much longer than I've known you.    But you still have a high cute factor, and you didn't call me a battleaxe when I wasn't home to defend myself, so you rank above P.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> See how they are, kid?
> Think yer in then yer out.



DING! DING! DING!

(He's still in)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Geuss I'll be back to my ol devil self tomorrow...
See what bein nice gets ya.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've known him much longer than I've known you.    But you still have a high cute factor, and you didn't call me a battleaxe when I wasn't home to defend myself, so you rank above P.


**Sticks chest out**

Still not #1 though, so I can be a little evil.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Geuss I'll be back to my ol devil self tomorrow...
> See what bein nice gets ya.


Yeah...they like the MEAN ones!   :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah...they like the MEAN ones!   :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


That's what got me to quit being so nice when I was 18
Nice guys finish last


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's what got me to quit being so nice when I was 18
> Nice guys finish last


Ya think "Mr. Mean" could whip er into shape?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya think "Mr. Mean" could whip er into shape?


Nahh, He'd piss er off more than you do...
(wink)

I'm going home...Night


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **Sticks chest out**
> 
> Still not #1 though, so I can be a little evil.



A little evil is just fine by me..  More fun that way.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya think "Mr. Mean" could whip er into shape?



I'm not speaking to you.  For at least an hour.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> A little evil is just fine by me..  More fun that way.


  BO-OI-OI-OI-OING
 :sausage:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> BO-OI-OI-OI-OING
> :sausage:



LMAO!  Go home...you're tired, toots.    :kiss2:


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's what got me to quit being so nice when I was 18
> Nice guys finish last


Let me tell you something..One BIG flaw in that thinking..Nice guys may finish last, but they finish.
Opposed to dumped/divorced etc.
Keep that in mind, Bud.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!  Go home...you're tired, toots.    :kiss2:


Not tired but ok, 
I'll think about ya while I drink my cold one.
I'm gunna call USA tonight and see how she is.
Night everyone
(I'm relly leaving now so I won't see any replies.)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm not speaking to you.  For at least an hour.


What, what was that? Did someone say something?


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not tired but ok,
> I'll think about ya while I drink my cold one.
> I'm gunna call USA tonight and see how she is.
> Night everyone
> (I'm relly leaving now so I won't see any replies.)



You're a phone whore, too??  I KNEW IT!


----------



## Mr. P

Later Joker..


----------



## Mr. P

Come on Joker ya can't stand it say something.


----------



## Mr. P

Maybe we could kiss an makeup..he'll talk then I bet. :kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

_**winks @ Joker**_


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Maybe we could kiss an makeup..he'll talk then I bet. :kiss2:



You can come out now.. I'm speaking to you again.  

:kiss2:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You can come out now.. I'm speaking to you again.
> 
> :kiss2:


I was just going to ask if my timeout was done yet. I have a show to watch in 20 minutes.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I was just going to ask if my timeout was done yet. I have a show to watch in 20 minutes.



Your timeout ran into overtime..  Seems it was 2 hours and 7 mins rather than an hour. 

Sorry.. I was busy looking for a book.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Your timeout ran into overtime..  Seems it was 2 hours and 7 mins rather than an hour.
> 
> Sorry.. I was busy looking for a book.


Well I didn't do it anyway, I was busy with something else.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well I didn't do it anyway, I was busy with something else.



You could do anything you wanted, as long as it had nothing to do with speaking to me.  

And I never did find my book.


----------



## Mr. P

Oh wait...I mean, now I have 1:07 credit..right?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh wait...I mean, now I have 1:07 credit..right?



No credits, no refunds, no exchanges.  All punishments final.


----------



## Mr. P

> punishments


 :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

Welp gotta go watch the show..nice talkin to ya, Battle axe. :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Welp gotta go watch the show..nice talkin to ya, Battle axe. :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



Talk to ya next week...


----------



## CSM

Mornin yawl


----------



## Shattered

Morning, CSM..


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning, Folks.


----------



## CSM

Howdy...on my usual morning quest for coffeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mr. P

First cup half gone...I slept in today.


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Howdy...on my usual morning quest for coffeeeeeeeeeee



I have Cranberry Cream flavored, with a little bit of DaVinci sugar-free French Vanilla syrup in it.  Yum!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Dillo.


----------



## no1tovote4

I slept in today.  Sorry I'm late guys.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

**Crawls to the coffee pot**

Mornin, 
Stayed up beating Fable last night...


----------



## Mr. P

Gold Bricks..the both of ya!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have Cranberry Cream flavored, with a little bit of DaVinci sugar-free French Vanilla syrup in it.  Yum!


Hippy coffee


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hippy coffee


I don't know about the "Hippy" part,
but it sure ain't coffee! :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hippy coffee




Better than no coffee at all!

 :coffee3:


----------



## Richard & Tammy

Well I'm back again, Damn it's good to seeeveryone's still coming...woohoo...   :sausage:

             Tammy and Jack


----------



## manu1959

mornin from the left coast   boys and girls


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Better than no coffee at all!
> 
> :coffee3:


I dunno......


----------



## dmp

Hi - my network is screwy today


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Hi - my network is screwy today


Hey d, 
My boss is actin kinda screwy today.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Did you know that.
(numbers may be a little off, because the menu page says 2,424 members,
the members list only has 2,127 members)

USMB has 2,424 members, of that..

144 have posted more than 100 times,

43 have posted 50-99 times,

151 have only posted 10-49 times,

442 members have 1-9 posts.

That means only 780 members have posted if only even once,
and 1644 members have yet to post.


----------



## no1tovote4

What happened to our rep numbers?  I guess we were getting too powerful...


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I don't trust you, you don't have enough rep points!

You now have to post alink to every statement you make to have any credibility.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What happened to our rep numbers?  I guess we were getting too powerful...


Number of posts went down too..
At least mine did..  - about 40.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Number of posts went down too..
> At least mine did..  - about 40.




I asked gop_jeff, he said that jimnyc thought that the numbers were spiraling too high, he therefore changed it so that you get one point for every 300 points rather than 1 for every 100.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Big daddy bacon cheeseburger!!!

(#4 at goodtimes, where I ate lunch)


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Big daddy bacon cheeseburger!!!
> 
> (#4 at goodtimes, where I ate lunch)




I had pizza.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I asked gop_jeff, he said that jimnyc thought that the numbers were spiraling too high, he therefore changed it so that you get one point for every 300 points rather than 1 for every 100.


Well, it is his board, but it's not like we we were planning a coup..or looking to cash out.   And at the end of the day
who cares how many rep points you have anyway? Cept Joker! :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, it is his board, but it's not like we we were planning a coup..or looking to cash out.   And at the end of the day
> who cares how many rep points you have anyway? Cept Joker! :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


I'm a rep whore.... I know~!~


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm a rep whore.... I know~!~




We all know.  Of course we all post so much we have been accused of being post whores!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Some of you, anyway!


----------



## no1tovote4

Time to go folks.  I will see y'all later!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, it is his board, but it's not like we we were planning a coup..or looking to cash out.   And at the end of the day
> who cares how many rep points you have anyway? Cept Joker! :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:




how come Wall Street didn't see this devaluation coming !!! :cof:


----------



## Shattered

Hello, my babies!  :tng:


----------



## dmp

somebody called me 'eye candy' ...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey


----------



## manu1959

HOW CAN YOU LIVE ON WITHOUT KNOWING THESE THINGS? 

Many years ago, in Scotland, a new game was invented. It was ruled "Gentlemen Only...Ladies Forbidden"...and thus the word GOLF entered  into the English language. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and Wilma Flintstone.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Every day more money is printed for Monopoly than the US Treasury.     
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Men can read smaller print than women can; women can hear better. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Coca-Cola was originally green. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
It is impossible to lick your elbow. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The State with the highest percentage of people who walk to work: Alaska 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The percentage of Africa that is wilderness: 28% (now get this...) 

The percentage of North America that is wilderness: 38% 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The cost of raising a medium-size dog to the age of eleven: $6,400 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The average number of people airborne over the US any given hour: 61,000 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.   
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The first novel ever written on a typewriter: Tom Sawyer. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The San Francisco Cable cars are the only mobile National Monuments. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 






Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history:     

Spades - King David 
Hearts - Charlemagne 
Clubs -Alexander, the Great     
Diamonds - Julius Caesar 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321     
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle. If the horse has one front leg in the air  the person died as a result of wounds received in battle. If the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural causes. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Only two people signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, John Hancock and CharlesThomson.  Most of the rest signed on August 2, but the last signature wasn't added until 5 years later.     
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. Half of all Americans live within 50 miles of what? 
A. Their birthplace 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. Most boat owners name their boats. What is the most popular boat name requested? 
A. Obsession 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. If you were to spell out numbers, how far would you have to go until you would find the letter "A"? 
A. One thousand 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. What do bulletproof vests, fire escapes, windshield wipers, and laser printers all have in common? 
A. All invented by women. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. What is the only food that doesn't spoil? 
A. Honey 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. Which day are there more collect calls than any other day of the year? 
A. Father's Day 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase......... "goodnight, sleep tight." 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey beer and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month .. which we know today as the honeymoon. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
In English pubs, ale is ordered by pints and quarts... So in old England, when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them "Mind your pints and quarts, and settle down." 

It's where we get the phrase "mind your P's and Q's" 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the rim, or handle, of their ceramic cups.  When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. "Wet your whistle" is the phrase inspired     
by this practice. 
~~~~~~~~~~~AND FINALLY~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
At least 75% of people who read this will try to lick their elbow


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> somebody called me 'eye candy' ...



That would be me.  (Unless someone else did)


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey



What're YOU so chipper about?

:kiss2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> What're YOU so chipper about?
> 
> :kiss2:


WORK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> WORK!!!!!!!!



Get used to it, Toots..  You have at least another 40 years of work left.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Get used to it, Toots..  You have at least another 40 years of work left.


Unless ya use your head...Make big bucks
and say, stick it.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Unless ya use your head...Make big bucks
> and say, stick it.



i make others do my work and chat with you all


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Unless ya use your head...Make big bucks
> and say, stick it.



Then ya better find something else to do so you don't get prematurely old.


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> That would be me.  (Unless someone else did)


oh yeah? my 'source' wouldn't reveal the culprit! 

Thanks, toots.


----------



## jimnyc

8,253 posts and counting. Great googily moogily!

C H E F S


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> oh yeah? my 'source' wouldn't reveal the culprit!
> 
> Thanks, toots.



I believe the exact words were "makes for some damn fine eye candy"...

Kinda makes ya wonder what we were talking about, now doesn't it?


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> I believe the exact words were "makes for some damn fine eye candy"...
> 
> Kinda makes ya wonder what we were talking about, now doesn't it?




Oh..now I know for sure...  

You were talking about that Photoshop of me on that very hot muscle-body guy  

:-/


(sigh)...if only.


----------



## dmp

jimnyc said:
			
		

> 8,253 posts and counting. Great googily moogily!
> 
> C H E F S




Seems like this thread should get an award, eh?


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Oh..now I know for sure...
> 
> You were talking about that Photoshop of me on that very hot muscle-body guy
> 
> :-/
> 
> 
> (sigh)...if only.



Nope.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Seems like this thread should get an award, eh?


Award for...

Biggest time killer.................EVER~!~


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Goodnight FOCKERS~!~
 
 :sausage:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Goodnight FOCKERS~!~
> 
> :sausage:



_**kick**_


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Goodnight FOCKERS~!~
> 
> :sausage:



later you big mutha focker


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Then ya better find something else to do so you don't get prematurely old.


True, but that doesn't have to be "work".


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> True, but that doesn't have to be "work".



Ok.. Then it better be a lot of physical activity combined with something that still works your brain..


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.. Then it better be a lot of physical activity combined with something that still works your brain..



how about sex while doing the crossword?


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i make others do my work and chat with you all


Now that's thinkin...I just run many windows..But pretty much do the same.


----------



## Shattered

I'm tired, and my tummy hurts.  Too much ice cream.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.. Then it better be a lot of physical activity combined with something that still works your brain..


You left out FUN.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You left out FUN.



Oh.  Whoops.  

Ain't this a bitch...  First we got an ice storm.. Then we got a shitload of snow.. Then it just got really freakin cold..  NOW tomorrow we have a flood warning, and it will be almost 50 degrees...but will drop down to 5 degrees by Friday or Saturday.

Figure that one out.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh.  Whoops.
> 
> Ain't this a bitch...  First we got an ice storm.. Then we got a shitload of snow.. Then it just got really freakin cold..  NOW tomorrow we have a flood warning, and it will be almost 50 degrees...but will drop down to 5 degrees by Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Figure that one out.



go figure you are eating ice cream a mile a minute and complaing about the cold...............


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> go figure you are eating ice cream a mile a minute and complaing about the cold...............



What the hell are you talking about?  I'm talking about the bizzaro weather between last week, and this coming weekend..  I never said I was cold.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about?  I'm talking about the bizzaro weather between last week, and this coming weekend..  I never said I was cold.



oops  :bangheads  please forgive me oh great and wise one


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> oops  :bangheads  please forgive me oh great and wise one





Dunno what side of bed you woke up on, but you down downright cranky.  :chillpill  :chillpill  :chillpill 

Methinks I'll go sit in the corner now...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh.  Whoops.
> 
> Ain't this a bitch...  First we got an ice storm.. Then we got a shitload of snow.. Then it just got really freakin cold..  NOW tomorrow we have a flood warning, and it will be almost 50 degrees...but will drop down to 5 degrees by Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Figure that one out.



No figurin to it...ya live way too far north!
It's spose to be cold and nasty in the winter up there.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dunno what side of bed you woke up on, but you down downright cranky.  :chillpill  :chillpill  :chillpill
> 
> Methinks I'll go sit in the corner now...



sorry....my funny meter is way out of whack....

i'll get me coat..see allyall tomorrow


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No figurin to it...ya live way too far north!
> It's spose to be cold and nasty in the winter up there.




The ice..I get.  The snow..I get.  The cold..I get..

FLOOD WARNINGS???????


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> The ice..I get.  The snow..I get.  The cold..I get..
> 
> FLOOD WARNINGS???????


Called melting.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Called melting.



Nonono.  Pouring rain and 45-50 degree temps.


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sorry....my funny meter is way out of whack....
> 
> i'll get me coat..see allyall tomorrow



No leaving.  Just be happy.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> oops  :bangheads  please forgive me oh great and wise one


So ahhhhh manu.... your married, right? A bit of advice...learn to recognize PMS.


> 1. I'm tired, and my tummy hurts.
> 2. What the hell are you talking about?
> 3. I never said I was cold.
> 4. Dunno what side of bed you woke up on, but you down downright cranky.


Get it?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So ahhhhh manu.... your married, right? A bit of advice...learn to recognize PMS.
> 
> Get it?



Glad to see you fall into the standard "male" mentality wherein that's the answer for everything..

I'm not PMSing, but hey..thanks for the thought...

Night.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Glad to see you fall into the standard "male" mentality wherein that's the answer for everything..
> 
> I'm not PMSing, but hey..thanks for the thought...
> 
> Night.



 Ah huh  Wait! I got a bridge to sell too!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ah huh  Wait! I got a bridge to sell too!



yes married...as i always say...and this will get me in trouble....never trust anything that bleeds for five days every 28 and doesn't die...oh and you are wise beyond your years


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> yes married...as i always say...and this will get me in trouble....never trust anything that bleeds for five days every 28 and doesn't die...oh and you are wise beyond your years


I'll help you find a place to hide...I know of a few.. I have em stocked with beer too.


----------



## CSM

G mornin


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, CSM


----------



## CSM

Crap day here. I see they lowered our rep points for some reason....were we naughty or somethin?


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Crap day here. I see they lowered our rep points for some reason....were we naughty or somethin?



morning guys---I think we were on a pace to get to the end of the rainbow too soon


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> morning guys---I think we were on a pace to get to the end of the rainbow too soon


Well keeerrrraaaaapppp....now I have "rep point envy"


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Crap day here.


Fog here this mornin..Possible Thunder storms this afternoon.


Mornin Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fog here this mornin..Possible Thunder storms this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Mornin Dillo.



our last day of 80 degree weather---bummer


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> our last day of 80 degree weather---bummer


Till next week, Huh?


----------



## no1tovote4

Snowing and slippery.  Leave early to get to work on time.

Daily weather report from Denver, CO.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Snowing and slippery.  Leave early to get to work on time.
> 
> Daily weather report from Denver, CO.


I'm at work...nah na, nah na, nana....  
I walked.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm at work...nah na, nah na, nana....
> I walked.




Oh yeah!  Well, I'm going skiing this weekend.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  Well, I'm going skiing this weekend.



I plan on hibernating and watching football


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  Well, I'm going skiing this weekend.


That'll be COLD.   And watch fer dim trees, I hear they're killers!


----------



## dmp

Hello!


----------



## Mr. P

Hi ya D...Hows the feet?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That'll be COLD.   And watch fer dim trees, I hear they're killers!




Nah, they just stand there and look good.  It's the idiot skiers that aren't skiing at speeds which they can control who kill themselves.


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi ya D...Hows the feet?




the feets are quite sore today - my 2nd day of therapy, which includes 'electric impulse' and 'sound wave' therapy...followed by a nice rub-down from a pretty filipina with strong hands.

I'm wearing a tap-construct on my feet...sort of annoying...but designed to simulate what my soon-to-be orthotics will do for me.


Thanks for askin


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey d,
You should change you sig line to
"Stay classy USMB"
to match your avatar


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> the feets are quite sore today - my 2nd day of therapy, which includes 'electric impulse' and 'sound wave' therapy...followed by a nice rub-down from a pretty filipina with strong hands.
> 
> I'm wearing a tap-construct on my feet...sort of annoying...but designed to simulate what my soon-to-be orthotics will do for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks for askin




I have a friend in Martial Arts class that has this, his orthotics did wonders for him.  At least he says they did.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have a friend in Martial Arts class that has this, his orthotics did wonders for him.  At least he says they did.




They're saying I'll need to wear the orthotics at least 80% of the time, to keep the pain from coming back...that sorta sucks...but it'll be amazing..I mean I simply can't comprehend what it'll be like to walk thru a mall for an hour without severly-painful feet.    Now...if they could just fix my knees, eh?


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> They're saying I'll need to wear the orthotics at least 80% of the time, to keep the pain from coming back...that sorta sucks...but it'll be amazing..I mean I simply can't comprehend what it'll be like to walk thru a mall for an hour without severly-painful feet.    Now...if they could just fix my knees, eh?




For me it is the right knee and the middle back.  And as far as they can tell me there is nothing they can do.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> For me it is the right knee and the middle back.  And as far as they can tell me there is nothing they can do.




Results from active duty?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Lower back, left ankle and right knee for me...


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Results from active duty?




Nah, results from bull riding.  I did that insane sport for about three years.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nah, results from bull riding.  I did that insane sport for about three years.



Oh...well...poop.   hehe 

bull riding.  wow.  I'd rather ride a motorcycle with no helmet thru LA Traffic, than a bull for 8 seconds.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Oh...well...poop.   hehe
> 
> bull riding.  wow.  I'd rather ride a motorcycle with no helmet thru LA Traffic, than a bull for 8 seconds.




It was really fun.  I can't describe it.  I don't think I ever felt so alive as I did when that gate opened.

I never was hurt badly like some of the guys were, just beat up generally.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It was really fun.  I can't describe it.  I don't think I ever felt so alive as I did when that gate opened.
> 
> I never was hurt badly like some of the guys were, just beat up generally.



That's how I feel on the bike...not riding 'dangerous' - just riding hard enough to know I'm alive. (sigh).


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> That's how I feel on the bike...not riding 'dangerous' - just riding hard enough to know I'm alive. (sigh).




What kind of bike do you have?  I have a Ducati Monster 900, it is a fun ride.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What kind of bike do you have?  I have a Ducati Monster 900, it is a fun ride.




2004 Ninja ZX6R, 636cc...pictured below....


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It was really fun.  I can't describe it.  I don't think I ever felt so alive as I did when that gate opened.
> ...


I kinda felt that way back in the old skydivin days.


----------



## dmp

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I kinda felt that way back in the old skydivin days.




I'd like to skydive...I'd likely never bungee...but skydiving? sure.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 2004 Ninja ZX6R, 636cc...
> 
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Ducati


----------



## dmp

excellent! do I spy CF?


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> excellent! do I spy CF?




You are able to see the picture?  All I get is an X.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You are able to see the picture?  All I get is an X.


was a black/dark gray Duc, with what looked like CF below/behind, sorta, the fuel tank.  

It's taking forever to load, now however.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> excellent! do I spy CF?




Oh and yes, that is Carbon Fiber.


----------



## no1tovote4

What's up with picvault.  The picture is taking forever to load.  I will just put in a link.


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'd like to skydive...I'd likely never bungee...but skydiving? sure.


No way in hell will I ever bungee!
I know that must sound weird, but at least skydiving I packed my own chute. So any mistakes could only be placed on me. In the bungee, you rely on someone else for saftey. No THANKS!
It was the EXTREME in thrill and fear combined.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No way in hell will I ever bungee!
> I know that must sound weird, but at least skydiving I packed my own chute. So any mistakes could only be placed on me. In the bungee, you rely on someone else for saftey. No THANKS!
> It was the EXTREME in thrill and fear combined.




I've done bungee, that was fun too but too short.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No way in hell will I ever bungee!
> I know that must sound weird, but at least skydiving I packed my own chute. So any mistakes could only be placed on me. In the bungee, you rely on someone else for saftey. No THANKS!
> It was the EXTREME in thrill and fear combined.



mornin boys..

btw. mr p do you ever sleep?


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I've done bungee, that was fun too but too short.



that was the same complaint my freinds who bungeed had untill they jumped off the golden gate bridge......morons


----------



## dmp

999 posts.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mornin boys..
> 
> btw. mr p do you ever sleep?


No..


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No..




i love to sleep...just got one of those sleep number beds....i may take up sleeping full time


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 999 posts.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 1000 moments of my life gone


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i love to sleep...just got one of those sleep number beds....i may take up sleeping full time


Hey...how is it?..I've heard about it and wonder..
I don't know anyone with one...you have to tell us.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey...how is it?..I've heard about it and wonder..
> I don't know anyone with one...you have to tell us.



most comfortable bed i have ever been on and i have been on ..... more cofortable than a firm matress, soft matress, air bed, flotation bed , memory foam, feather bed... blah blah blah .. you set the softness and you melt into the bed....i have a bad back and have separated both my shoulders so many times that they will pop while i sleep...since i got thing .... ectasy ... body never hurts and always rested.....oh and the sex ain't to bad either..set it to firm and let er rip


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> most comfortable bed i have ever been on and i have been on ..... more cofortable than a firm matress, soft matress, air bed, flotation bed , memory foam, feather bed... blah blah blah .. you set the softness and you melt into the bed....i have a bad back and have separated both my shoulders so many times that they will pop while i sleep...since i got thing .... ectasy ... body never hurts and always rested.....oh and the sex ain't to bad either..set it to firm and let er rip




I wonder if it would help my back.  Maybe I should try one.


----------



## dmp

I read once where clinical studies suggest sex is good for the lower-back.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I read once where clinical studies suggest sex is good for the lower-back.


Hmm, my back hurts today so I guess the must over a period of time.


----------



## Mr. P

Rolllllllllling right along here....


----------



## Fmr jarhead

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I read once where clinical studies suggest sex is good for the lower-back.



I wouldn't know, I'm married.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I wonder if it would help my back.  Maybe I should try one.



dude i would check it out


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know, I'm married.




I resemble that remark!


----------



## no1tovote4

Later dudes.  Time for home.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Later dudes.  Time for home.



get the new bed it will fix your back and your sex life

bye no1


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hmmmm,
Sure is lonely in here


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hmmmm,
> Sure is lonely in here



:kiss2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:


You want your gum back???


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You want your gum back???



LMAO!!!  Nah.. You can keep it.. All the flavor is gone anyway.  

I'm in Wisconsin in the middle of January..  Should it be pouring rain, thundering, and lightning while there's still amost a foot of snow on the ground?  Something just seems wrong with that picture...


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Nah.. You can keep it.. All the flavor is gone anyway.
> 
> I'm in Wisconsin in the middle of January..  Should it be pouring rain, thundering, and lightning while there's still amost a foot of snow on the ground?  Something just seems wrong with that picture...


 hey Mr. P---take care of this chick---she ain't ever satisfied with her weather !! :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!  Nah.. You can keep it.. All the flavor is gone anyway.
> 
> I'm in Wisconsin in the middle of January..  Should it be pouring rain, thundering, and lightning while there's still amost a foot of snow on the ground?  Something just seems wrong with that picture...


Hmm, not what I pictured about Wisconsin. I always think about 
this funny girl I know there with big hoo hoos.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey Mr. P---take care of this chick---she ain't ever satisfied with her weather !! :tng:


Ain't no takin care of the wild ones, Dillo.
That's why they stay wild.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hmm, not what I pictured about Wisconsin. I always think about
> this funny girl I know there with big hoo hoos.



I swear, I've never seen you before in my life!  Stalker!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I swear, I've never seen you before in my life!  Stalker!


Ya....You're just sayin that cause *HE'S* here


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya....You're just sayin that cause *HE'S* here



He, who?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ain't no takin care of the wild ones, Dillo.
> That's why they stay wild.


HIM.............


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> HIM.............



Nah.  He thinks women have PMS if they so much as even breath something that doesn't sound right.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

**whispers sweet nothings into shattered's ear**
(slips a little bit of tongue in there too.)


----------



## Mr. P

Not funny Joker.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not funny Joker.


What's not funny,
The tongue thing?


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **whispers sweet nothings into shattered's ear**
> (slips a little bit of tongue in there too.)



**squiggles**

HAH!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I better get out of here before I have an old man giving me 
an online beating....
See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Shattered

I have no idea what I just missed, but..night, toots.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nah.  He thinks women have PMS if they so much as even breath something that doesn't sound right.


 :rotflmao: 
Bull!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not funny Joker.


That's what you missed...
He's gettin mad at me for movin in on his territory.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's what you missed...
> He's gettin mad at me for movin in on his territory.


I have no territory here joker..  
And I'm not mad at you in the least.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's what you missed...
> He's gettin mad at me for movin in on his territory.



Somehow, I don't think that's it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I have no territory here joker..
> And I'm not mad at you in the least.


Good, cause I didn't wanna have to run from you online...


I mean.... Give you an old fashioned ass whoopin on line....


----------



## Shattered

Dunno what's going on, or what I missed.. I just know I didn't care for the stereotypical PMS crack, and then when I clarified that I was not PMSing, I was essentially called a liar.

**shrug**

Oh well..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm making Tequilla Lime Chicken with black beans and rice...
Wanna sit by the fire and cudd...
I mean you can come over....I guess.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm making Tequilla Lime Chicken with black beans and rice...
> Wanna sit by the fire and cudd...
> I mean you can come over....I guess.



I made turkey breast cutlets stuffed with swiss cheese and ham.  Yummy.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I made turkey breast cutlets stuffed with swiss cheese and ham.  Yummy.


.... 
See you peoples tomorrow.
Remember to vote Joker for member of the month.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ....
> See you peoples tomorrow.
> Remember to vote Joker for member of the month.



Toodles..  Be good.


----------



## dmp

I dont wanna be 'member of the month'.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I dont wanna be 'member of the month'.



_**rips your "Potentiall MOTM" badge off**_


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**rips your "Potentiall MOTM" badge off**_




Its just...I'm more a giver than a taker.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Its just...I'm more a giver than a taker.



*holds hand out*

What'ee you giving?


----------



## no1tovote4

'lo.


----------



## CSM

Gmornin


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin CSM


----------



## CSM

Did you see where the Army now has a program to activate retirees???
I think it's voluntary but I guess they are taking guys up to 70 years old!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Did you see where the Army now has a program to activate retirees???
> I think it's voluntary but I guess they are taking guys up to 70 years old!


  No I didn't see or hear that. I called them sometime leading up to
the Iraq thing and they pretty much just laughed...Not really a laugh more like forget it.
I wonder what the plan would be for ole guys?
*Shining my Aviator Wings*


----------



## CSM

I will post the article in the General Chat thread...gimme a minute


----------



## Thornton

***looks around for a certain redhead***

Hi everyone


----------



## Shattered

_**flips hair**_

Wil I do?


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**flips hair**_
> 
> Wil I do?


Did you just flip your wig???


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Did you just flip your wig???



*chuckle*

It's all me, toots.


----------



## dmp

hiya


----------



## Shattered

Morning.


----------



## dmp

what's the good word?


----------



## dmp

lmao....1400 is a fine number... :tng:

You're so silly..heheh 

Thanks though..


----------



## Shattered

It was too "round"..


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> It was too "round"..




I'm TOO round...


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm TOO round...



Are not.


----------



## dilloduck

look out mr p---weather coming you way!


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Are not.




Take two sticks of chewing gum...place them in your mouth.  Chew them.  Lots.  Now, remove the chewed bubble gum, imagine it weighing 220lbs, and having Feet.  That's what i look like, nekkid.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> look out mr p---weather coming you way!


Yes I know..I just hope it moves slow..
Else we'll see Tornados.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Take two sticks of chewing gum...place them in your mouth.  Chew them.  Lots.  Now, remove the chewed bubble gum, imagine it weighing 220lbs, and having Feet.  That's what i look like, nekkid.



Well, you hide it well.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey


----------



## Shattered




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Now I know that you're the one in the middle, but which one am I???
J/k


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Now I know that you're the one in the middle, but which one am I???
> J/k





I dunno.. I guess you can make them up as you go along.

How's doin?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ok I guess...
 :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**flips hair**_
> 
> Wil I do?



 :cof: 

Yup!


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Take two sticks of chewing gum...place them in your mouth.  Chew them.  Lots.  Now, remove the chewed bubble gum, imagine it weighing 220lbs, and having Feet.  That's what i look like, nekkid.




And you think it is because you are married that you don't get sex?!


----------



## Shattered

Morning, No1.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning, No1.



Morning Lady!


----------



## dmp

Behold - the greatest thread in the history of USMB  

wow!


----------



## Shattered

Braggart...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Braggart...




Eh, he's just trying to get the $100.


----------



## Shattered

I'd give'm $100 to change his avatar...  

(Ok, I wouldn't, but..)


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Eh, he's just trying to get the $100.




I've already ruled myself out...see, in terms of 'posting power' I'm like that little dog, who wanted to befriend Spike, the bulldog.  I'm a side-kick...I come into a thread with a jab or two, then sit back in amazement as the heavy-hitters, (Avatar/Merlin/gop, etc) come in an attack.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I've already ruled myself out...see, in terms of 'posting power' I'm like that little dog, who wanted to befriend Spike, the bulldog.  I'm a side-kick...I come into a thread with a jab or two, then sit back in amazement as the heavy-hitters, (Avatar/Merlin/gop, etc) come in an attack.



*frown*

I thought that was my lot in life..  Little jabs of sarcasm,  & step back..  I do it so well...

Go find your own niche, dammit!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> *frown*
> 
> I thought that was my lot in life..  Little jabs of sarcasm,  & step back..  I do it so well...
> 
> Go find your own niche, dammit!


Huh....You find your own....


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Huh....You find your own....



Pfft.. That *is* my own.. I'm older than both'a you, and have been doing it since I learned to talk.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I've already ruled myself out...see, in terms of 'posting power' I'm like that little dog, who wanted to befriend Spike, the bulldog.  I'm a side-kick...I come into a thread with a jab or two, then sit back in amazement as the heavy-hitters, (Avatar/Merlin/gop, etc) come in an attack.




I figured I wouldn't try.  If I do it might change my "voice" as I try to impress rather than just post what I think.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Pfft.. That *is* my own.. I'm older than both'a you, and have been doing it since I learned to talk.


Quality over  quantity my dear...


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Quality over  quantity my dear...



Which is precisely why you should bow out while you still think you're ahead.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Which is precisely why you should bow out while you still think you're ahead.


*PUHHHHHH-LEEEEEZ*


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *PUHHHHHH-LEEEEEZ*



Guess I win Round 1, huh?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Guess I win Round 1, huh?




You even got him begging for permission!

 :cof: 

Way to go Lady Shattered!


----------



## dmp

If I were thinner...and less hairy...and female, I'd be a pretty hot chick.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> If I were thinner...and less hairy...and female, I'd be a pretty hot chick.



If you were female, I wouldn't have referred to you as 'eye candy'.  Should you ever decide to go through a sex change, let me know so I can retract said comment.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You even got him begging for permission!
> 
> :cof:
> 
> Way to go Lady Shattered!


NEGATIVE!!!!!!

I don't beg women for ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you were female, I wouldn't have referred to you as 'eye candy'.  Should you ever decide to go through a sex change, let me know so I can retract said comment.




...since I don't know the context of said statement (eye candy) I can't be sad nor excited.  

lol


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE!!!!!!
> 
> I don't beg women for ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




except sex....from his wife.   That's how wives are.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...since I don't know the context of said statement (eye candy) I can't be sad nor excited.
> 
> lol



Eye candy is eye candy no matter the context.  The definition doesn't change with use.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> except sex....from his wife.   That's how wives are.


Nahh, cause if you beg, they think they're in control


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nahh, cause if you beg, they think they're in control



They are...cause whether you beg or not, if they don't wanna give it up, you ain't gettin any.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nahh, cause if you beg, they think they're in control




...nono no.... you beg, so they THINK they are in control, but in reality, you were controlling their control.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> They are...cause whether you beg or not, if they don't wanna give it up, you ain't gettin any.


Not gettin any from her.............


She knows better....
I DON'T BEG!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...nono no.... you beg, so they THINK they are in control, but in reality, you were controlling their control.


No, you're just giving in to their fantasy and allowing to think 
that it will happen more in the future.

Setting them up for failure.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *Not gettin any from her.............*
> 
> 
> She knows better....
> I DON'T BEG!!!!



????  

Tell me that doesn't mean what it sounds like it means..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> ????
> 
> Tell me that doesn't mean what it sounds like it means..


Has never happened but, like I said....
SHE KNOWS BETTER....


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Has never happened but, like I said....
> SHE KNOWS BETTER....



Methinks this should be one of those "taboo" discussions, because it's quite possible I'm reading more in to what you're actually saying, but on the other hand, it's entirely possible I'm not...and you'd actually do what you're implying you'd do...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Methinks this should be one of those "taboo" discussions, because it's quite possible I'm reading more in to what you're actually saying, but on the other hand, it's entirely possible I'm not...and you'd actually do what you're implying you'd do...


You mean go somewhere else for it???
Like I said, it's never happened and I've never threatened cause she 
knows better...

I never beg.
I never order her.
And I've never strayed.

I must be doing something right......


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You mean go somewhere else for it???
> Like I said, it's never happened and I've never threatened cause she
> knows better...
> 
> I never beg.
> I never order her.
> And I've never strayed.
> 
> I must be doing something right......



Kay.. You just sorta made it sound like women are here for mens pleasure, and that if you can't get it from your woman for whatever reason, you'll start getting it elsewhere...married or not.

Sorry if I read that wrong.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Kay.. You just sorta made it sound like women are here for mens pleasure, and that if you can't get it from your woman for whatever reason, you'll start getting it elsewhere...married or not.
> 
> Sorry if I read that wrong.


No not at all...
I just refuse to let a woman use that against me,
or have to beg for it..... NOT HAPPENING!
It's worse for her to hold out than me.


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm for Casa Bonita.  We are celebrating my Daughter's 4th birthday, this time with my family.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

huh,
where'd that come from???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Reward for anyone who can find me a picture of the Keebler Elf and
Smurfette doin it doggy style!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Reward for anyone who can find me a picture of the Keebler Elf and
> Smurfette doin it doggy style!



7 rep points ain't nearly enough for the mental anguish that visual would cause.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> 7 rep points ain't nearly enough for the mental anguish that visual would cause.


Who said anything about rep points???

It made you laugh though huh?


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Who said anything about rep points???
> 
> It made you laugh though huh?



More like a single-sided smirk.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> More like a single-sided smirk.



 :halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*Goodnight Fockers!!!!!!!*
PS vote Joker member of the month


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *Goodnight Fockers!!!!!!!*
> PS vote Joker member of the month



Do we get buttons to wear and everything???

Night, Sweets.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Do we get buttons to wear and everything???
> 
> Night, Sweets.


You wanna manage my campaign???
We'll discuss it in the morning over breakfast in bed...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *Goodnight Fockers!!!!!!!*
> PS vote Joker member of the month




SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES!

Time for bed, I hope the Casa Bonita doesn't revisit me tomorrow.  Their food just sucks.  No other way to describe it.


----------



## Shattered

*Gooooooood Mooooorrrrrnnnnniiiiinnnnnngggggggggg*


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, Yank.


----------



## dmp

what's the topic du jour?


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> what's the topic du jour?



Whatcha want it to be?

(Mornin, P)


----------



## dmp

Bubbles.


----------



## Shattered

Fantastic..  Somewhere, I have avatar dollies sitting in a giant champagne glass, and in a bubble bath.  I'll invite them to the party.


----------



## dmp

atkins' approved 'doritos' aren't very good...in terms of texture and taste.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> atkins' approved 'doritos' aren't very good...in terms of texture and taste.



No, but they're not as bad as Atkin's Crunchers (which taste like crunchy grease!).. Did you get the actual Dorito's brand one, or a knockoff?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

"Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?"


----------



## dmp

/me nods


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bubbles huh.
Can I talk about a Sweedish prostitute that I call bubbles???
J/k...
For the sake of conversation, maybe we should pick another subject


----------



## dmp

How about...

"Why is darin so fine?"



discuss.


----------



## Shattered

Nice knowin you two, (and others), but this place is f*cked up.  I'm out.  Later.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nice knowin you two, (and others), but this place is f*cked up.  I'm out.  Later.


????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> ????


Check out the I just don't understand thread....
There was some tension going on, between shattered and some other people.
I found this by looking at her profile and viewing all her posts.


----------



## dilloduck

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Check out the I just don't understand thread....
> There was some tension going on, between shattered and some other people.
> I found this by looking at her profile and viewing all her posts.



yup---a pretty heated debate


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Check out the I just don't understand thread....
> There was some tension going on, between shattered and some other people.
> I found this by looking at her profile and viewing all her posts.


I saw that Joker..just surprised she'd bail...

Dillo..a debate it wasn't..It was more like attacks on an opposing view, regarding the appropriate time and place to voice ones own religion views. IMO.
And personally I'm pretty sick of it too..
I've seen it happen too many times here. I've always heard of the Christian religious right..but in all my travels
I NEVER run across anyone I would term that way.
Here, honestly, there are a handful of em that really scare me.


----------



## dmp

...lets just not send this thread to the toilet, too, kay?


----------



## pretender

Religion is a touchy subject.  

My take is:

There is an imaginary circle around me.  That is MY space.  Do not get in my space.  If you get in MY space with your face I will retreat if possible, if I cant then you must retreat.  If you refuse to retreat I will be forced to have you removed.  Freedom of speech does not give you the right to invade my space.  

Ohhh and Hi everyone!!!


----------



## Shattered

Sorry.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Sorry.



i still love you


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i still love you



Least somebody does.  Thank you.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Least somebody does.  Thank you.



what is new an exciting in the great white north?


----------



## Shattered

A single degree, with -45 windchills.  But no snow, thankfully.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> A single degree, with -45 windchills.  But no snow, thankfully.



sounds like an indoor with a fire and a book day...


----------



## Shattered

Haven't had the fireplace built yet - still working on the design.. But hopefully by next Christmas.. I just want to be able to hang stockings from it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Haven't had the fireplace built yet - still working on the design.. But hopefully by next Christmas.. I just want to be able to hang stockings from it.


Glad your back sweet cheeks...
Don't scare me like that


----------



## Shattered

I'm too stubborn.. but at that point, I was furious and hurt..  *shrug*  Sorry..


----------



## dmp

Both my cats' breath smell like catfood.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Both my cats' breath smell like catfood.


Why does puppy breath smell like ass warmed over???


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Why does puppy breath smell like ass warmed over???



How did you come to learn to identify the smell of "ass warmed over"?


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> How did you come to learn to identify the smell of "ass warmed over"?



be.all.that.you.can.be...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> be.all.that.you.can.be...


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freeandfun1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Why does puppy breath smell like ass warmed over???



why does a dog lick his balls??????????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> why does a dog lick his balls??????????


Hey, I probably would if I could....


----------



## no1tovote4

'lo.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey, I probably would if I could....




You'd lick a dogs balls?


Two guys were walking down the street.  They came upon a dog 'cleaning' himself.

first guy says "Boy, I wish I Could do that..."

2nd guy replies "Fine, but don't you think you should at least PET him, first??"


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You'd lick a dogs balls?
> 
> 
> Two guys were walking down the street.  They came upon a dog 'cleaning' himself.
> 
> first guy says "Boy, I wish I Could do that..."
> 
> 2nd guy replies "Fine, but don't you think you should at least PET him, first??"


I know you couldn't resist....
But you know what I mean, I'd lick MY own balls if I could.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I know you couldn't resist....
> But you know what I mean, I'd lick MY own balls if I could.




lol!  That is EXCELLENT signature material 

To that end, if you had a clone, would you have sex with him? It wouldn't be homosexual - it's be masturbation, right?


----------



## freeandfun1

-=d=- said:
			
		

> lol!  That is EXCELLENT signature material
> 
> To that end, if you had a clone, would you have sex with him? It wouldn't be homosexual - it's be masturbation, right?



ewwwwwwwwww.... I guess it would be though....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwww.... I guess it would be though....


and it wouldn't be cheating.....CAUSE IT'S YOUR CLONE!!!
(for those who don't get it: Revised from the movie road trip
where the kid talks about the dog licking peanut butter off his balls and it's
not cheating cause it's your dog...) You just have to see the movie.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Haven't had the fireplace built yet - still working on the design.. But hopefully by next Christmas.. I just want to be able to hang stockings from it.



are you designing it?


----------



## Shattered

Only the physical attributes...  My brother is *really* good at woodworking, so he'll be able to carve the mantle for me..  The hard stuff, professionals can do. I'm no idiot.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


So, I gather you've been to Law school..


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So, I gather you've been to Law school..




No, but my lawyer friends and I have had a similar discussion before.


----------



## Shattered

**flops down in the nearest chair**

I'm exhausted.

Hello Peoples.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> **flops down in the nearest chair**
> 
> I'm exhausted.
> 
> Hello Peoples.




Ah, Lady Shattered!  You have come to visit the breakroom of the board!  Now let's talk about Buddhism...

J/K!

 :cof:


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ah, Lady Shattered!  You have come to visit the breakroom of the board!  Now let's talk about Buddhism...
> 
> J/K!
> 
> :cof:



I find Hinduism much more interesting, especially the romantic emotion described through Shiva and his consorts.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ah, Lady Shattered!  You have come to visit the breakroom of the board!  Now let's talk about Buddhism...
> 
> J/K!
> 
> :cof:



I have zero knowledge..  A buddha is a red, round, fat statue that I have sitting on a speaker in the basement because it looks cool.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2: 
let's have a USMB carwash....


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have zero knowledge..  A buddha is a red, round, fat statue that I have sitting on a speaker in the basement because it looks cool.




Usually Buddha is representative of each cultures ideal of beauty.  They would make a handsome man sitting and using his hands to explain a point of conversation.  The fat buddha shows contentment.  Usually at the temple there would be three statues, the good looking statue I just described, the fat buddha showing contentment, and the Amidha Buddha represented by a female figure standing behind the two taking a step forward with one hand out.  This is representative of the Great Compassion which the Buddhists represent by a female figure because it is more representative of a Mother's love than that of a male figure.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :blah2:
> let's have a USMB carwash....




I can't drive my car here.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :blah2:
> let's have a USMB carwash....



You want me to drive *where* for a car wash?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, but my lawyer friends and I have had a similar discussion before.


Got it..you listened well..


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :blah2:
> let's have a USMB carwash....


I'll sit in a chair and collect the money.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll sit in a chair and collect the money.


I wanna hose down the wome.... er the cars!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Got it..you listened well..




Thanks,

So have you been to law school?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> So have you been to law school?


Well sorta...I say if your spouse goes to law school so do you...And since she did
I sorta did..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

So where we going to have this carwash???
NOT IN COLORADO.


----------



## Shattered

Well, I have my car washed about 12 miles away..


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well sorta...I say if your spouse goes to law school so do you...And since she did
> I sorta did..



Oh yeah, your wife is a Judge isn't she?  I forgot all about that.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, I have my car washed about 12 miles away..


Somewhere warm...


----------



## Shattered

Well, it's not any warmer 12 miles away.


----------



## freeandfun1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, it's not any warmer 12 miles away.



unless there is an elevation change.... 

if you live in the west, 12 miles *can* mean 30 degrees (or more)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, it's not any warmer 12 miles away.


No, No, No....
I mean all the USMB members get together SOMEWHERE WARM and have 
a USMB carwash. I know it would never happen but it would be cool.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No, No, No....
> I mean all the USMB members get together SOMEWHERE WARM and have
> a USMB carwash. I know it would never happen but it would be cool.


You are a Joker..a dreamer too!


----------



## Shattered

Well, the central point from pretty much everyone would be here in Wisconsin.

That just sound downright frightening, so I'm busy that day.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ok then we need a USMB union, I guess.
What would you call a reunion since we've never met???


----------



## freeandfun1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ok then we need a USMB union, I guess.
> What would you call a reunion since we've never met???



Either that, or a USMB gathering...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Either that, or a USMB gathering...


ya, ya..
That's what I mean.
Isn't there another word for it.


----------



## freeandfun1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ya, ya..
> That's what I mean.
> Isn't there another word for it.



uh.... a USMB rave?  Orgy? Convention? Congregation? (oops, that last one might offend based on its general use related to relgion).


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Convention, That's what I was thinking.
Thanks...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm out for the weekend.
See all of you again on Monday.


----------



## Shattered

Night, Joker.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Night, Joker.


 :kiss2:


----------



## manu1959

pssssssssssst...is he gone yet?


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pssssssssssst...is he gone yet?


*I think so*


----------



## Shattered




----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

>



 :kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

Hey, toots.


----------



## Mr. P

and I'm about to be...Later Folks.


----------



## Mr. P

Oh wait..kissing...I'll watch!! :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Not here.. I gotta go brave the -45 temps and go to the store.  *shiver*

Back in a bit.


----------



## manu1959




----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not here.. I gotta go brave the -45 temps and go to the store.  *shiver*
> 
> Back in a bit.


Let me see, ahhhh... I think we call that 
"The cold shoulder" down here.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Let me see, ahhhh... I think we call that
> "The cold shoulder" down here.



man i just showered and sprayed foo foo juice on my nether regions


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> man i just showered and sprayed foo foo juice on my nether regions


Well that'll teach ya pal...Bubba says,
"Never spray anythin on yer privates, it ain't good fer em".


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well that'll teach ya pal...Bubba says,
> "Never spray anythin on yer privates, it ain't good fer em".



your wife taught you that huh?....i can hear her now...P! don't you spary nothin on my privates now ya hear!   LOL


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> your wife taught you that huh?....i can hear her now...P! don't you spary nothin on my privates now ya hear!   LOL


Open up dem ear holes boy..I said "Bubba" not "Bubett"! Geeeezzzz 
*damn west coasters..%$#%^^&$#*


----------



## UsaPride

Helloooooo Friends!!  :d


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Open up dem ear holes boy..I said "Bubba" not "Bubett"! Geeeezzzz
> *damn west coasters..%$#%^^&$#*



first of it is left coasters   

and please forgive me 

what are you up to tonight


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Helloooooo Friends!!  :d



:kiss2:    :clap1:   yea


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> :kiss2:    :clap1:   yea


Well hello, Sunshine


----------



## Mr. P

*GRITS!!!!*


----------



## manu1959

i am sorry, my son calls and i must leave,

 all the best to each of you

take care,

clay


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> first of it is left coasters
> 
> and please forgive me
> 
> what are you up to tonight


Ya know all "our stuff" stops cuz grits is here...agreed?


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i am sorry, my son calls and i must leave,
> 
> all the best to each of you
> 
> take care,
> 
> clay



Later Bud..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *GRITS!!!!*


My Sweet P!!!  

How ya doin' sweets??


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya know all "our stuff" stops cuz grits is here...agreed?


What??  LOL!  Do I need to go through and read a weeks worth of posts?  LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What??  LOL!  Do I need to go through and read a weeks worth of posts?  LOL!


No...we were jus foolin around..where are ya?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No...we were jus foolin around..where are ya?


The grandparents    Kids are with their dad again this weekend.
I talked to the librarian and I have to have an ID with the Laurinburg address or a piece of mail with my name and the address (which is what I need for a new ID) so, gotta get some mail, LOL!  Oh, and I have to reserve a computer a day in advance.  She said they only have four and they stay busy.  So,hopefully next week    
I think I about got mom talked into DSL though


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> The grandparents    Kids are with their dad again this weekend.
> I talked to the librarian and I have to have an ID with the Laurinburg address or a piece of mail with my name and the address (which is what I need for a new ID) so, gotta get some mail, LOL!  Oh, and I have to reserve a computer a day in advance.  She said they only have four and they stay busy.  So,hopefully next week
> I think I about got mom talked into DSL though



Hahahaha...well great..see you will have access..a pain but access... 
So, what's new...jobs offers...new homes...etc?


----------



## UsaPride

Hmmm, what's new?  Well, not much of nothing.  Still trying to get settled in mom's.  The days just seem to be flying by, can't really get much done besides playing with the kids.  That's always fun though.
Next week, gotta start on the job hunt, UGGH.  Nervous already!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hmmm, what's new?  Well, not much of nothing.  Still trying to get settled in mom's.  The days just seem to be flying by, can't really get much done besides playing with the kids.  That's always fun though.
> Next week, gotta start on the job hunt, UGGH.  Nervous already!!!



Ahhhh small town and you're a BIG city girl now...just don't act like it and you'll be fine.


----------



## UsaPride

Me?  Big city girl?  LOL!!!  I'm as home grown as they come, sweets


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Me?  Big city girl?  LOL!!!  I'm as home grown as they come, sweets


Fayetteville is BIG compared to the new town..will ya be around this weekend?
I need to go.


----------



## Annie

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Me?  Big city girl?  LOL!!!  I'm as home grown as they come, sweets




LOL Welcome back, your Chicago roots are catching up with you! :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

I guess you're right.  Weird, it's always been so small to me.

I should be.  I'm staying here until Sunday so I'll definatly be back!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I guess you're right.  Weird, it's always been so small to me.
> 
> I should be.  I'm staying here until Sunday so I'll definatly be back!!


I thought you were a North Carolina Girl..
Oh well..Later Folks...


----------



## UsaPride

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL Welcome back, your Chicago roots are catching up with you! :funnyface


LOL!  I keep forgetting about Chicago, LOL!!

Hey, I'm seriously wanting to get up there!  Still gotta meet ya!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I thought you were a North Carolina Girl..
> Oh well..Later Folks...


I AM a NC girl!!  :tng:

I only lived in Illnois for 5 years.  We moved back to have my babies here at my home  


Oh, and goodnight, Sweet P!!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I AM a NC girl!!  :tng:
> 
> I only lived in Illnois for 5 years.  We moved back to have my babies here at my home
> 
> 
> Oh, and goodnight, Sweet P!!!






Im dead tired--nite all!!!!


----------



## manu1959

i was think of going over to the du and torturing some one


----------



## manu1959

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i was think of going over to the du and torturing some one



forget it they are doing themselves (they think we stole the election?)


direct from the DU

_
We're doomed, DOOMED I tell you! DOOOOOOMED!!! 


 OK, we've got Peak Oil, which will destroy civilization as we know it, and end the industrial age. Fine. Whatever. I can subsist on eating insects and leaves and shit like that. 

Next up we've got Global Warming, which will bake the earth an extra 2-3 degrees Celsius, which affects global weather patterns and fucks up all the monsoon paths, rainfall, the friggin saline thing in the ocean that keeps Europe cool and a whole bunch of other shit that I can't remember right now.

Now add Global Dimming into the picture. Read this y'all and despair.

http://science.slashdot.org/science/05/01/14/143210.sht... 

And read this one too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/dimm... 

OK, ok, ok. Now you've got the picture. WTF else? You got aliens? You got fascists? You got stolen elections? Whatever. I can handle that shit. But please, don't bake my 3-year-old nephew in his Huggies next to me. That's just a little too over the top for me.

Somebody please, post some good environmental news. You have one hour. After that, I'm calling ELF and going hog-ass-wild on this shit.

_


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Im dead tired--nite all!!!!


Dang, ducky, I missed this and now you're gone  

Hope to see ya again soon!!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> direct from the DU


Um, maybe I'm too tired but I didn't understand any of that, LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, maybe I'm too tired but I didn't understand any of that, LOL!!



hi....where you been


----------



## UsaPride

Trying to catch up on some reading,  LOL!  There's like 224 new posts since I was here last.  Some pretty interesting stuff I missed!!  LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Trying to catch up on some reading,  LOL!  There's like 224 new posts since I was here last.  Some pretty interesting stuff I missed!!  LOL!



you have been away reading for a week? huh?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you have been away reading for a week? huh?


Oh, LOL, no, I thought you meant now, LOL!
I've been out in the country.  Fun, fun, fun!  
Actually the kids love it out there.  I need to be buying me a piece of land, fresh air and lots of room to run!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh, LOL, no, I thought you meant now, LOL!
> I've been out in the country.  Fun, fun, fun!
> Actually the kids love it out there.  I need to be buying me a piece of land, fresh air and lots of room to run!



sounds nice.....you are up late


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sounds nice.....you are up late


I haven't been sleeping good.  I thought I'd be passed out by 7pm, LOL!  
I couldn't go to sleep until after 3:30am last night, well, this morning, and still woke every few minutes until I finally climbed out of bed at day break


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I haven't been sleeping good.  I thought I'd be passed out by 7pm, LOL!
> I couldn't go to sleep until after 3:30am last night, well, this morning, and still woke every few minutes until I finally climbed out of bed at day break



hard to sleep alone...i hate it when my family is away


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hard to sleep alone...i hate it when my family is away


Alone?  Not me, LOL!  I've been sleeping with 2 three year olds.  Wish I could blame the last few of weeks of bad sleep on them, but they've pretty much slept with me since birth, LOL!  I figured since they're gone tonight and I finally have the bed all to myself that I could crash.  Hell, I'm wide awake.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Alone?  Not me, LOL!  I've been sleeping with 2 three year olds.  Wish I could blame the last few of weeks of bad sleep on them, but they've pretty much slept with me since birth, LOL!  I figured since they're gone tonight and I finally have the bed all to myself that I could crash.  Hell, I'm wide awake.



twins?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> twins?


  They're my twinkies, LOL!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> They're my twinkies, LOL!!



you are quite the perky one aren't you...were you a cheerleader?

 out of wine brb


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you are quite the perky one aren't you.


Perky?  Me?  LOL!!  Sleep deprived!!!  :tng:


> ..were you a cheerleader?


Oh hell no!  I hated cheerleaders.  At least OUR cheerleaders.  
I was a football manager, baby!     My main reason for loving it so much was because of the cheerleaders, LOL!  I would walk right past those little shits and right into the boys locker room that they were so desperately trying to peek into, LMAO!!  Dear Lord, I was evil!  Teeheehee!!



> out of wine brb


Bring me some!


----------



## freeandfun1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you are quite the perky one aren't you...were you a cheerleader?
> 
> out of wine brb


ahhhhhhhhhhh wine!  the juice of ..... well, fun tonight and a headache tomorrow.


Perky.... hee hee, I could get nasty with that one!


----------



## UsaPride

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Perky.... hee hee, I could get nasty with that one!


Well hello, Free!  Read any good poems lately


----------



## freeandfun1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well hello, Free!  Read any good poems lately



oh, you are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## UsaPride

Me?  No way!!  Read under my name buddy, "Sweet and Innocent"


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well hello, Free!  Read any good poems lately



there once was a man from kent

whos dick in the middle was bent

so instaed of cumming 

he went


----------



## freeandfun1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Me?  No way!!  Read under my name buddy, "Sweet and Innocent"



sweet; I will accept.

Innocent; the jury is still out!

 :alco: :funnyface


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> he went


LOL!  That's just nasty!  :tng:


----------



## freeandfun1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> there once was a man from kent
> 
> whos dick in the middle was bent
> 
> so instaed of cumming
> 
> he went



no, wait - YOU are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!  :alco:


----------



## manu1959

anyone?  



also if you don't stop drinking there is no hangover


----------



## UsaPride

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> sweet; I will accept.


Well thank you!  



> Innocent; the jury is still out!


Oh come on.  I'm innocent, in that "I don't want to incriminate myself" sorta way


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well thank you!
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  I'm innocent, in that "I don't want to incriminate myself" sorta way



innocent my ass..... hanging out in the football teams locker room  :wank:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> anyone?


Oh, Please!!  I haven't drank in so long, one glass would probably have me about drunk.  I need to be about drunk right now, LOL!!


----------



## freeandfun1

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well thank you!
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  I'm innocent, in that "I don't want to incriminate myself" sorta way



ahhh - so you plead the 5th!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> innocent my ass..... hanging out in the football teams locker room


I had to!  I was Head Football Manager.  And don't get funny with my title  :tng:  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> ahhh - so you plead the 5th!


Hey, if it works in court, it can work on a message board, LOL!!

I really am a good girl   :halo:


----------



## freeandfun1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> also if you don't stop drinking there is no hangover



Oh, Manu, you have NO idea.

I did business in Asia for 10 years straight.  During that time I spent about 10 months out of each year in Asia and of that 10 months, I probably (honestly) spent 8.5 months DRUNK!  I would drink all night, go to lunch with customers and we would all drink at lunch to help us get over from the hangovers from the night before.

In Korea, they call it "haejang-sool"  - "hangover drinking".


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I had to!  I was Head Football Manager.  And don't get funny with my title  :tng:  LOL!




yes dear


----------



## manu1959

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Oh, Manu, you have NO idea.
> 
> I did business in Asia for 10 years straight.  During that time I spent about 10 months out of each year in Asia and of that 10 months, I probably (honestly) spent 8.5 months DRUNK!  I would drink all night, go to lunch with customers and we would all drink at lunch to help us get over from the hangovers from the night before.
> 
> In Korea, they call it "haejang-sool"  - "hangover drinking".



i have been drunk since 1981


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> yes dear


Good gracious, Sunshine, you're trained well!    LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i have been drunk since 1981


:rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:



it is not funny this has cost me some serious cash


----------



## UsaPride

Dang, I can imagine!!  

Okay, need a smoke, gotta run outside for 17.6 seconds


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dang, I can imagine!!
> 
> Okay, need a smoke, gotta run outside for 17.6 seconds




chew some gum before you come back :kiss2:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> chew some gum before you come back :kiss2:


I'm back.  Eating cinnamon candy, is that okay?  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'm back.  Eating cinnamon candy, is that okay?  :tng:




what did ya do eat the thing?


----------



## UsaPride

What, my cigerette?  LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What, my cigerette?  LOL!



 cancer stick of choice would be? i was a non filter gelosie (or how the hell you spell it) dude for 20 years


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> cancer stick of choice would be?


Marlboro Red  



> i was a non filter gelosie (or how the hell you spell it) dude for 20 years


I can't spell it, mainly because I don't know what the hell it is, LOL!!  :tng:
But damn, non filter for 20 years, holy cow!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Marlboro Red
> 
> 
> I can't spell it, mainly because I don't know what the hell it is, LOL!!  :tng:
> But damn, non filter for 20 years, holy cow!!




reds are good....went to school in europe...everyone smokes...need to get laid....anyway...  had to quite a few years back ..got viral fucked up lung gunk deisease...all clear now...20 lbs heavier but lungs are clear


----------



## UsaPride

First of all,


			
				manu1959 said:
			
		

> need to get laid


What??  LOL!!!  


> 20 lbs heavier but lungs are clear


Very good to hear!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> First of all,
> 
> What??  LOL!!!
> 
> Very good to hear!!!



i meant i started smoking to get laid...in europe it works...in califonia they abu grab ass you


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i meant i started smoking to get laid.


LMAO!!  Oh, okay.  I thought you were talking about smoking and then just threw that out, LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Oh, okay.  I thought you were talking about smoking and then just threw that out, LOL!



uhhhhhhhhh....i can mean it how ever ya like? :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!!  You're crazy!!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  You're crazy!!!!



nahhhhhhhh  you are just a good audience isn't it like 4 in the morning in NC


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nahhhhhhhh  you are just a good audience isn't it like 4 in the morning in NC


LOL!!  It's 2:50


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  It's 2:50



i thought you were on the least coast 3 hrs dif? where the hell are you...oh shit i ain't flirting with my wife am i?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> oh shit i ain't flirting with my wife am i?


Oh shit, were you flirting?  :tng:

Just teasing!  

I'm on the east coast.  I don't know what the time difference is to where you are, but right now it's 3:03 am.  Damn, I need to be getting sleepy!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh shit, were you flirting?  :tng:
> 
> Just teasing!
> 
> I'm on the east coast.  I don't know what the time difference is to where you are, but right now it's 3:03 am.  Damn, I need to be getting sleepy!!!




you are getting sleepy :arabia:   take off your clothes......


----------



## UsaPride

Are you trying to get me sleepy or naked?  LOL!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are you trying to get me sleepy or naked?  LOL!!!




yep


----------



## UsaPride

LMAO!!!  
I need to get tired soon.  I can't just lay in bed awake, too much thinking, then that keeps me up longer and gets me anxious.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!
> I need to get tired soon.  I can't just lay in bed awake, too much thinking, then that keeps me up longer and gets me anxious.




go watch some tv...nice to talk with you again

take care

clay


----------



## UsaPride

It was good talking to you too, Sunshine!!  

I think I'm just gonna scan the last few pages of "new posts" I have left and then head out.

It's been fun!!  See ya again soon!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It was good talking to you too, Sunshine!!
> 
> I think I'm just gonna scan the last few pages of "new posts" I have left and then head out.
> 
> It's been fun!!  See ya again soon!



bye bye time for


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bye bye time for


Lucky!!!   

I'm gonna try, dagnabit!  The sun will be up in a few hours, I can get back up then.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

>




mornin---now THAT looks delicious !!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin Yank.. Looks like there was a party in here last night.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Mornin Yank.. Looks like there was a party in here last night.


 not much of one--I hung in til 11 or so but I see it lasted much longer!!


----------



## Mr. P

Hi ya Dillo...watch where ya sit. They trashed the place...


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi ya Dillo...watch where ya sit. They trashed the place...




I see---wine bottles all over the joint--manu was here !!


----------



## Shattered

I missed the party..  For some reason, in my old age, sleep just sounded better...

All the better to get up at 5am and start waxing your floors...No hangover.


----------



## Mr. P

I missed it too...sorta semi-private party
I think.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I missed it too...sorta semi-private party
> I think.



Methinks you're right.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I missed the party..  For some reason, in my old age, sleep just sounded better...
> 
> All the better to get up at 5am and start waxing your floors...No hangover.



Bingo--no hangover here either---guess it was an insomniac party with some booze mixed in!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Bingo--no hangover here either---guess it was an insomniac party with some booze mixed in!



I've got half a pint of rum left from making rum balls 2 Christmas's ago..does that count?  (Does rum go bad??)


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've got half a pint of rum left from making rum balls 2 Christmas's ago..does that count?  (Does rum go bad??)


nope


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi ya Dillo...watch where ya sit. They trashed the place...


LOL!!  That was Manu and Free.  Nobody would share with me    LOL!


Morning, Friends!!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  That was Manu and Free.  Nobody would share with me    LOL!
> 
> 
> Morning, Friends!!



sure---blame the guys !!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> sure---blame the guys !!


Especially since they're not here to defend themselves, LOL!!  :tng:


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Especially since they're not here to defend themselves, LOL!!  :tng:



well heck--you talked em in to getting blasted--prolly nursing hangovers LOL


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> well heck--you talked em in to getting blasted--prolly nursing hangovers LOL


     Me?  Okay, I'm not taking that blame :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits..




Mornin', Sweet P!!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> nope



Nope that doesn't count, or nope rum doesn't go bad?  Sheesh!

Morning, Pride.


----------



## Mr. P

Dillo, have you switched ISPs yet?


----------



## Shattered

K.. Crustless quiche in oven..  1/2 hour til breakfast.. YUM!


----------



## Mr. P

rum doesn't go bad.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> rum doesn't go bad.



Good.. Then I can make rum balls in another 3 years or so.  Yech!


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good.. Then I can make rum balls in another 3 years or so.  Yech!



send it to manu or free !!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> send it to manu or free !!



I'm bettin they have no shortage on their end..


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Dillo, have you switched ISPs yet?




no  still with netzero but the service seems a bit better--I called to complain and they apologized and gave me 2 months free service---i can deal with a dc once in awhile


----------



## Mr. P

Sure for a few free months, easy.

USA..I was going to suggest you skip
dsl at moms place an go dial-up.
It's cheap.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> USA..I was going to suggest you skip
> dsl at moms place an go dial-up.
> It's cheap.


Dial up after having cable for so long?  Holy cow!  Have I told you how impatient I am?  LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dial up after having cable for so long?  Holy cow!  Have I told you how impatient I am?  LOL!!


Ahhhhh..It works like a charm.


----------



## UsaPride

I guess it would be better than nothing at all, wouldn't it, LOL!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I guess it would be better than nothing at all, wouldn't it, LOL!!!!


What I was thinking...$10 a month.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What I was thinking...$10 a month.


 mom may demand another phone line tho if your on it all the time !


----------



## UsaPride

$10 a month?  Dang!  I can do that, LOL!!  Dillo's right though, we'd need another phone line.  I think she'd help with that though.  A couple of days ago she was saying she needed to get online again


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> $10 a month?  Dang!  I can do that, LOL!!  Dillo's right though, we'd need another phone line.  I think she'd help with that though.  A couple of days ago she was saying she needed to get online again


netzero--netscape---both cheap but ya gotta see whats availble in you area.
might even save some bucks to buy a new tranny !


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> might even save some bucks to buy a new tranny !


Man, I really, REALLY, need one!!  

I hate being stranded!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> $10 a month?  Dang!  I can do that, LOL!!  Dillo's right though, we'd need another phone line.  I think she'd help with that though.  A couple of days ago she was saying she needed to get online again


Well, you really don't need another phone line...there are programs out there that
will pop-up on screen and let you know someone is calling and allows you to answer or not..
Or you can just setup so when a call comes in you get knocked off line and the phone rings..Or if you're cheap
like me, you can use a pager for important people to call if the line is busy..All that stuff
is cheaper than another phone line.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Man, I really, REALLY, need one!!
> 
> I hate being stranded!!




When you get tired of it I bet you get off your ass and fly like the wind.

Procrastinator !! :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> pop-up on screen and let you know someone is calling and allows you to answer or not..


Man, you are GOOD!!!!!

I like the pop up screen.  Her house gets ALOT of phone calls but she never answers the phone, LOL!!  She's crazy!  

Plus I have my cell phone so if it's important, she can just call back


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> When you get tired of it I bet you get off your ass and fly like the wind.
> 
> Procrastinator !! :cof:


:tng:

I really am a procrastinator, horrible, horrible!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Man, you are GOOD!!!!!


No...I'm a cheap bastard...  
But hey..that's why I have 0 debt.
Except for a mortgage. 

The whole thing comes down to $$$
If you go phone line, what's that per month? At least $30 + $10 for dialup...
So if you do that you might as well go DSL...See my logic?

The popup screen stuff I can't tell you what that costs now days..It's been to long since I
looked into it..The pager, what $60 a year..

Squweeeese them pennies...it puts money in the bank.


----------



## Shattered

An even cheaper alternative is to just stick with the library, or whatever else is free..  Even $10 a month is still $120 a year, which is approx. 1/5 of a new transmission..


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No...I'm a cheap bastard...
> But hey..that's why I have 0 debt.
> Except for a mortgage.
> 
> The whole thing comes down to $$$
> If you go phone line, what's that per month? At least $30 + $10 for dialup...
> So if you do that you might as well go DSL...See my logic?
> 
> The popup screen stuff I can't tell you what that costs now days..It's been to long since I
> looked into it..The pager, what $60 a year..
> 
> Squweeeese them pennies...it puts money in the bank.




Amen---it's amazing how much a person can live very comfortably WITHOUT !


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No...I'm a cheap bastard...


Well, it makes sense, LOL!!

Hey, I'm gonna start listening to you, Sweet P!  If only I did with the camera   :bangheads   LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Amen---it's amazing how much a person can live very comfortably WITHOUT !


Ain't it the truth!!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> An even cheaper alternative is to just stick with the library, or whatever else is free..  Even $10 a month is still $120 a year, which is approx. 1/5 of a new transmission..


This is true.  If I went to the library, it would be more than what I have now which is nothing, but between gas and hassle with the babies, the $10 a month could be worth it, lol!


----------



## Shattered

I have to agree with P..  I might even be just as cheap as he is...  If I want to buy something, I have to make sure I have double what I want to spend in income..  I wanted a new car, so I had to go get a second job which pays for my new car, plus that amount again as extra cash...  I'm too cheap to pay interest charges - I have one credit card that I only use when necessary, and then pay it off immediately.  My only other debt is a mortgage..


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, it makes sense, LOL!!
> 
> Hey, I'm gonna start listening to you, Sweet P!  If only I did with the camera   :bangheads   LOL!!


I'll make ya a deal...you don't have to "listen" to me, just consider what I say..
And here's the first thing...You must have transportation to move forward.
So while ya save for that, use the library for free..You won't miss anything here,
we don't say much that matters anyway. Your babies and your future are much more
important than we are. *Get's off the soap box* Don't take that the wrong way, I know you're a big girl.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You must have transportation to move forward.
> So while ya save for that, use the library for free.


Probably what will happen.  The husbands been working some overtime to help me get my car fixed, so hopefully it'll be soon!!


> You won't miss anything here,
> we don't say much that matters anyway.


It's not so much what ya say, just seeing ya makes me smile  


> Your babies and your future are much more
> important than we are


I can't agree more   


> *Get's off the soap box* Don't take that the wrong way, I know you're a big girl.


Good lookin' out, Sweet P


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have to agree with P..  I might even be just as cheap as he is...  If I want to buy something, I have to make sure I have double what I want to spend in income..  I wanted a new car, so I had to go get a second job which pays for my new car, plus that amount again as extra cash...  I'm too cheap to pay interest charges - I have one credit card that I only use when necessary, and then pay it off immediately.  My only other debt is a mortgage..


Pretty much just like me (All-Clad)...cept I've only bought one "New" car (All-Clad) in my life,
it just isn't worth it to me..But I know (All-Clad) it's a bit different up there with the rust issue (All-Clad).
I don't have to deal with that (Calpholon).


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Pretty much just like me (All-Clad)...cept I've only bought one "New" car (All-Clad) in my life,
> it just isn't worth it to me..But I know (All-Clad) it's a bit different up there with the rust issue (All-Clad).
> I don't have to deal with that (Calpholon).



LMAO!  Punk.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!  Punk.


----------



## Shattered

*CALPHALON!!*


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *CALPHALON!!*


:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
Oh sorry, I miss spelled it.. 
I wanted to spell it "Second Best".
 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Are you two fighting over your tools (Sweet P) / toys (Shattered) again?  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> Oh sorry, I miss spelled it..
> I wanted to spell it "Second Best".
> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



Your fingers just wouldn't let you type such a lie.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Are you two fighting over your tools (Sweet P) / toys (Shattered) again?  LOL!!



There's no fight.. He's a mere male.  He doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> There's no fight.. He's a mere male.  He doesn't know what he's talking about.


Da BEST chefs in the WORLD are Male! HUH!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Da BEST chefs in the WORLD are Male! HUH!



THE best CHEF in the world is male, yes.  Doesn't mean all of them are.


----------



## Shattered

Oh course, the best is strictly my personal opinion..

Emeril Lagasse..  *droooooooool*

*BAM!*


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Emeril Lagasse..  *droooooooool*


I'll second that!!


> *BAM!*


That too


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'll second that!!
> 
> That too



*giggles like a school girl*


----------



## manu1959

*good Morning Vietnam!*


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> *good Morning Vietnam!*


Party animal!


----------



## Shattered

Hey, toots..   (Overindulger!)


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> *good Morning Vietnam!*


Well, good morning, Sunshine!!

How's the head?  Or are ya still drinking that wine?

Oh, and I got blamed on the mess you and Free left in here last night  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Party animal!



what can i say.... pride walked in looking mighty fine and talking all flirty...i had no choice


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey, toots..   (Overindulger!)



morning .... they only thing that should be taken in moderation is moderation


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, good morning, Sunshine!!
> 
> How's the head?  Or are ya still drinking that wine?
> 
> Oh, and I got blamed on the mess you and Free left in here last night  :tng:



morning...head is fine...i am a vet...remeber i have been drunk since 81...stared with wine stayed with wine and paced myself


----------



## manu1959

was it something i said?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> was it something i said?


sorry, being ran off the computer.  Be back soon


----------



## manu1959

well then i off to the bar see ya tonight


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what can i say.... pride walked in looking mighty fine and talking all flirty...i had no choice


I know...Repeat after me...
*"I'm a man...I can't help it...I can change...if I hav to....I GUESS!".
*


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pride walked in looking mighty fine


  

Well, if you say it like that, I'll take the blame


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, if you say it like that, I'll take the blame




Hey Little Lady!    Good to see ya!


----------



## Shattered

Helloooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Helloooooooooooooooooooooo.




Hello Sexy!


----------



## Shattered

How do..


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> How do..




I am happy.  Birthdays are not usually very fun for me but this one was fun.  All the kids at the house running and screaming and having a good time.  My wife forgot to fill the Pinata.   

Poor kids!

All said, we had a really good time.

Amazingly my Mother-in-Law called this morning for my Birthday, my Mother has not!

I am sure she'll get to me later.


----------



## Shattered

I usually pretend I don't have any.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I usually pretend I don't have any.




That's my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey Little Lady!    Good to see ya!


Hey SugarPlum!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey SugarPlum!!




(Still more Sguiggles!)



Nice to see you, we miss you on the boards.


----------



## Mr. P

Grrrrrrrr  I'm here to exercise my right to free speech. Now I just need to think of something to say.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (Still more Sguiggles!)


 
I don't know why that makes me laugh.  Just cute, I guess, LOL!



> Nice to see you, we miss you on the boards.


It's good to see you too, sweets!  It's nice to know I'm missed,  I miss you all as well!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrr  I'm here to exercise my right to free speech. Now I just need to think of something to say.




 :bangheads


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrr  I'm here to exercise my right to free speech. Now I just need to think of something to say.



*raises hand*

I can help you with that.  

(Course, I can't guarantee it won't get you banned...)


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> 
> I can help you with that.
> 
> (Course, I can't guarantee it won't get you banned...)




Don't listen P!  Oh and don't tell her that I warned you.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I don't know why that makes me laugh.  Just cute, I guess, LOL!
> 
> 
> It's good to see you too, sweets!  It's nice to know I'm missed,  I miss you all as well!




Hey you aren't invisible anymore!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> 
> I can help you with that.
> 
> (Course, I can't guarantee it won't get you banned...)


Interesting...I have the right to free speech....but if I misuse it...I could get banned...Hummmmm, multiple ideas flood the mind...Nahhhh it ain't worth the time.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey you aren't invisible anymore!


LOL!!  Too many complaints.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Too many complaints.




Complaints!  

Where are they?  I'll get them!

:bat:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Complaints!
> 
> Where are they?  I'll get them!


LOL!!!  Down, Sugarplum, LOL!   

Complaining they didn't know when I was on, so all's good.


----------



## Mr. P

G night guys...Don't get any on ya.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Interesting...I have the right to free speech....but if I misuse it...I could get banned...Hummmmm, multiple ideas flood the mind...Nahhhh it ain't worth the time.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> G night guys.


Goodnight, Mr. P!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Down, Sugarplum, LOL!
> 
> Complaining they didn't know when I was on, so all's good.




It is better for when you aren't on as often as you used to be.  We can know when you are there, even if you won't give us a peek!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> G night guys...Don't get any on ya.




Now where would the fun be in that?

 

Night P!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Now where would the fun be in that?
> 
> 
> 
> Night P!



We could sit around and bicker about whether what I want to say to (him) would be considered freedom of speech, or harrassment, or even abuse...


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It is better for when you aren't on as often as you used to be.  We can know when you are there, even if you won't give us a peek!


Peek?  LOL!

I keep forgetting I'm visible.  Don't know why that's such a difference, I'm not sneaking around anywhere when I'm invisible, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> We could sit around and bicker about whether what I want to say to (him) would be considered freedom of speech, or harrassment, or even abuse...




Now that would be fun!

Okay let's get teams together....

 

Make strategy.

Then begin!

 :bangheads


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Now that would be fun!
> 
> Okay let's get teams together....
> 
> 
> 
> Make strategy.
> 
> Then begin!
> 
> :bangheads



It's my statement, so I don't get to vote.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's my statement, so I don't get to vote.



Make it "hypothetically".


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Make it "hypothetically".



Hmm..  I can't decide...


----------



## Shattered

I got it.. I can get the "abuse" charge dropped down to "harrassment", at which point I can state I was just exercising my right to "free speech".


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I got it.. I can get the "abuse" charge dropped down to "harrassment", at which point I can state I was just exercising my right to "free speech".




Right, see!  Then they can do nothing about it...


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Right, see!  Then they can do nothing about it...



Fortunately, he's not worthy of my time...  P didn't give him TOO much time, and I still think that was more than he was worth..


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Fortunately, he's not worthy of my time...  P didn't give him TOO much time, and I still think that was more than he was worth..




Well, he did apologize profusely later.  Just before he began to go right into it again!  LOL.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, he did apologize profusely later.  Just before he began to go right into it again!  LOL.



Bingo.


----------



## no1tovote4

Hey you just passed 3000!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey you just passed 3000!



That just probably means I talk too bloody much..  

But, if anyone wants to give me a prize for it...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> That just probably means I talk too bloody much..
> 
> But, if anyone wants to give me a prize for it...




She said bloody!  I'm telling!  


Have a good night folks, it is time for me to get the kids ready for bed.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> She said bloody!  I'm telling!
> 
> 
> Have a good night folks, it is time for me to get the kids ready for bed.



Night, No1..  Happy Birthday, again.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Have a good night folks, it is time for me to get the kids ready for bed.


Night, Sugarplum!  See you tomorrow!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Night, No1..  Happy Birthday, again.




Thank ya Lady!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Night, Sugarplum!  See you tomorrow!!



(squiggles)

'Night!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (squiggles)


----------



## Shattered

You'd think he'd have that whole squiggle problem under control by now..  There has to be treatment for it...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> You'd think he'd have that whole squiggle problem under control by now..  There has to be treatment for it...




Why?  It's so much fun.

 :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Why?  It's so much fun.


I enjoy it.


----------



## Shattered

It's gotta play havoc on your muscles.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's gotta play havoc on your muscles.




LOL.


----------



## Shattered

Goooooood Mooooooooorning... Wakey-wakey...Rise & shine.... :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, yank!


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Goooooood Mooooooooorning... Wakey-wakey...Rise & shine.... :cof:


 Ugh  gm


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, yank!



Mornin.  

I see what you're having for breakast this morning..  I think I'll just stick with coffee..


----------



## Shattered

Mornin, Duck!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mornin.
> 
> I see what you're having for breakast this morning..  I think I'll just stick with coffee..


  I'm done with em, I think.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm done with em, I think.



That much constant chewing of pure rock *can't* be good for the teeth..


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mornin, Duck!


looks cleaner today---no party or did someone clean up already.


----------



## Shattered

Perfect angels - the whole lot of them...I think...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> That much constant chewing *can't* of pure rock be good for the teeth..


Ya know you're right! I've been using the wrong approach.
*Searching for my BIG hammer*


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Perfect angels - the whole lot of them...I think...



the PM room must be a mess then :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> the PM room must be a mess then :tng:


Since it's "small" now it's easy to clean.
We can just hose it down if need be.

Mornin Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Since it's "small" now it's easy to clean.
> We can just hose it down if need be.
> 
> Mornin Dillo.




hey mr. p----btw--keep fogetting to tell you that my dad got called Mr. P his entire civil service career--so you always sorta remind me of him !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> hey mr. p----btw--keep fogetting to tell you that my dad got called Mr. P his entire civil service career--so you always sorta remind me of him !


I hope that's a good thing.


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' all!


----------



## Shattered

Mushroom, swiss, bacon & onion omelettes anyone?  (Made in Calphalon, obviously)..

Morning, Pride!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mushroom, swiss, bacon & onion omelettes anyone?  (Made in Calphalon, obviously)..
> 
> Morning, Pride!


Just made the wife and omelet yesterday. Served in bed, too.


----------



## Mr. P

Oh..Mornin, Grits!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning, Pride!


Mornin'!


			
				Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh..Mornin, Grits!



Mornin'!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I hope that's a good thing.


 yup  real good !


----------



## UsaPride

Well, it's been quiet in here, LOL!!

I'm taking off.  I'm going to miss you all so much!!  I don't know when I'll be back on, unless I can find a reason to come back to the grandparents next weekend, LOL!!
Till we meet again  

Pride


----------



## Mr. P

I see you "came out" yank, people will talk now ya know?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I see you "came out" yank, people will talk now ya know?



What the hell..  They do anyway.  

 :fifty:


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> What the hell..  They do anyway.
> 
> :fifty:


Well, a couple of em sure don't seem to like you very much...Did ya pee in their cereal or something?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, a couple of em sure don't seem to like you very much...Did ya pee in their cereal or something?



You trying to learn by example?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You trying to learn by example?


Well, I made a few new "Friends" the last two days myself.
It's easy really, it seem if you don't dance to their tune they really love ya.
I've been showered with fancy gifts, in the form of text pet names galore!
I just love open honest conversation, don't you?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, I made a few new "Friends" the last two days myself.
> It's easy really, it seem if you don't dance to their tune they really love ya.
> I've been showered with fancy gifts, in the form of text pet names galore!
> I just love open honest conversation, don't you?



It's beatimus.  I think I can beat you name for name...  

I'm going to go watch Detroit Rock City..  Back later..  Take care.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's beatimus.  I think I can beat you name for name...
> 
> I'm going to go watch Detroit Rock City..  Back later..  Take care.


Later.


----------



## Mr. P

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Later.


If I ain't lynched!


----------



## no1tovote4

'lo all!


----------



## Mr. P

Hey No1..cut this rope fer me would ya?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey No1..cut this rope fer me would ya?




Any time, P!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Any time, P!


Shewwwwww..Thanks!   
How's things? Cold here and windy tonight.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Shewwwwww..Thanks!
> How's things? Cold here and windy tonight.




It's all good.  I haven't been outside all day.  Just watching football.


----------



## no1tovote4

We are going out to eat.  See ya'll later.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We are going out to eat.  See ya'll later.


Later..


----------



## Shattered

Peek-a-boo...


----------



## Mr. P

How was the movie?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How was the movie?



It's one I bought when it first came out..  I watch it every so often justfor kicks..

Whad'ja make me for dinner?


----------



## Mr. P

Tuna Cass...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Tuna Cass...



...sans noodles?


----------



## Mr. P

Egg noodles..wide ones.


----------



## Shattered

Phooey.  "sans" noodles - NO noodles.  

_**picks noodles out**_

I outta go sleep.. My vacation ends, and it's back to the grindstone tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Phooey.  "sans" noodles - NO noodles.
> 
> _**picks noodles out**_
> 
> I outta go sleep.. My vacation ends, and it's back to the grindstone tomorrow.



Me too...later.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Me too...later.



Night, Toots.


----------



## no1tovote4

'lo anybody out there?


----------



## Shattered




----------



## no1tovote4

Hello.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hello.


morning


----------



## no1tovote4

How's it?  How was your W/E?  I was supposed to go skiing but ended up watching the football games instead.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> How's it?  How was your W/E?  I was supposed to go skiing but ended up watching the football games instead.



I wrestled with installing a c/d player and watched the games too

my c/d now works as long as I don't start my truck !! LOL


----------



## Mr. P

Good mornin folks!


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I wrestled with installing a c/d player and watched the games too
> 
> my c/d now works as long as I don't start my truck !! LOL



LOL.

This is why I make the guys at Soundtrack install mine.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good mornin folks!




Howdy?


----------



## Mr. P

You got on of those new "old people" cds.
Their made that way so as not to distract while you drive.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You got on of those new "old people" cds.
> Their made that way so as not to distract while you drive.



this one is too--got it at a junk yard LOL


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> this one is too--got it at a junk yard LOL


Nothing wrong with that. 
I picked up a heater core from a yard for $25 and saved $125 once..I'm not above being cheap and saving $$$..
Or watching out to make a bit either... 
I pulled one of those paint shaking/mixing machines out of a dumpster at a K-mart that was being re-modeled once.
It worked fine, I sold it to a guy that had a auto paint shop for $100.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that.
> I picked up a heater core from a yard for $25 and saved $125 once..I'm not above being cheap and saving $$$..
> Or watching out to make a bit either...
> I pulled one of those paint shaking/mixing machines out of a dumpster at a K-mart that was being re-modeled once.
> It worked fine, I sold it to a guy that had a auto paint shop for $100.



waste not want not eh?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hey


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey




What's up?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Nu'fin


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nu'fin




Quiet today, isn't it?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Very....


----------



## Mr. P

Still a weekend for lots of folks.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Very....




So, How's the family?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So, How's the family?


good I hope...
J/k
They are fine.


----------



## manu1959

afternoon all


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> afternoon all


yes it is


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> yes it is




Not yet it isn't.  Especially in CA.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not yet it isn't.  Especially in CA.


well it is here....
1130 is military afternoon time


----------



## manu1959

you boys at work?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you boys at work?



Yup.


----------



## manu1959

beaten down by the MAN huh?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> well it is here....
> 1130 is military afternoon time




I don't remember any special cryptic time for noon while I was in.  It was always 1200.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I don't remember any special cryptic time for noon while I was in.  It was always 1200.


Everywhere I've been says it's at lunch time which is 1130


----------



## freeandfun1

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Everywhere I've been says it's at lunch time which is 1130



lol, i was just about to write that.... the messhall opens at 11:30, so for me, that was always noon!


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> beaten down by the MAN huh?



Terribly.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> lol, i was just about to write that.... the messhall opens at 11:30, so for me, that was always noon!


That's also when the officers expect to hear "good afternoon, sir"
when you salute.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> beaten down by the MAN huh?


Da man$$$$$$$$$$$$..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Da man$$$$$$$$$$$$..


the man sux


----------



## no1tovote4

Time to go to the Dentist.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Time to go to the Dentist.


Ya that sux too!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> the man sux


Not here.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not here.


Where???
At your house?

Ya he does!
J/k :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Where???
> At your house?
> 
> Ya he does!
> J/k :cof:


Someone piss in your cheerios today?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Someone piss in your cheerios today?


Nahh, I'm just bein a pain.
Plus USA is not here to keep me in line.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nahh, I'm just bein a pain.
> Plus USA is not here to keep me in line.


Just dead, today..I know..boring.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


Did it hurt???


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Did it hurt???




Nah, getting a bunch of impressions done to get an implant placed in my jaw where they removed a baby tooth.

All the hurt came long before this when I had the periodontal surgery and removal.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nah, getting a bunch of impressions done to get an implant placed in my jaw where they removed a baby tooth.
> 
> All the hurt came long before this when I had the periodontal surgery and removal.


Sounds like you still could use a beer...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sounds like you still could use a beer...




Hell yeah!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>




Mmmmmmmm...  Guinness!

Black and Tan, some assembly required!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmm...  Guinness!
> 
> Black and Tan, some assembly required!


I just got excited cause you can see the brewery behind the beer.
Mmmmm good brewed beer.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I just got excited cause you can see the brewery behind the beer.
> Mmmmm good brewed beer.




Damn, I'm thirsty.

:alco:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm thirsty.
> 
> :alco:


Leaving work in thirty...
MUST STOP BY THE STORE!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Leaving work in thirty...
> MUST STOP BY THE STORE!!!!!!




Must...Keep....Myself....Here....Until....Shift...Over!


----------



## Shattered

_**taunts all the people still working**_


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**taunts all the people still working**_




Heya Lady!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**taunts all the people still working**_


 Why not?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**taunts all the people still working**_


Hey...
Since when did you flash your hooters???


----------



## Shattered

Me no flash nothin.  I'za good girl.

:halo:

Hello, everyone.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Me no flash nothin.  I'za good girl.
> 
> :halo:
> 
> Hello, everyone.


Uhhh....
No?????
False, the answer is False!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh....
> No?????
> False, the answer is False!



No comprende...


----------



## no1tovote4

Time to go home!  I need beer!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I know, I flashed them but you didn't see them Joker.



*I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!*



I would *never* use bad punctuation, and grammar in the same sentence.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Time to go home!  I need beer!



Take care, Toots.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I would *never* use bad punctuation, and grammar in the same sentence.


Hey.... You edited that after I quoted you.
No Fair. J/k

Ya I really don't care bout my spellin and shit.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey.... You edited that after I quoted you.
> No Fair. J/k
> 
> Ya I really don't care bout my spellin and shit.




  :kiss2:

How are you?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:
> 
> How are you?


   
Better, and you?


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Better, and you?





LMAO!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!


Humm.
Guess it wasn't that great huh?


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I would *never* use bad punctuation, and grammar in the same sentence.


Why not..I do it all the time.  
Which part of punctuation are those lil
*** thingys again?


----------



## Shattered

And on that note, I'm going to cook dinner.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Why not..I do it all the time.
> Which part of punctuation are those lil
> *** thingys again?



Those are for emphasis, when you're too lazy to type out the HTML code.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> And on that note, I'm going to cook dinner.


Wha'cha cookin?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Those are for emphasis, when you're too lazy to type out the HTML code.


Grammer has code now? Damn!


----------



## Shattered

Was going to make fried chicken, but a peanut butter sandwhich is starting to sound better and better.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Grammer has code now? Damn!


  
Geez you are old...
J/k


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Grammer has code now? Damn!



*throws cheese curd*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Was going to make fried chicken, but a peanut butter sandwhich is starting to sound better and better.


Fried Chicken huh...
Sounds good, maybe that's what I'll cook tonight.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> *throws cheese curd*


You're waisting good cheese curds...


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Fried Chicken huh...
> Sounds good, maybe that's what I'll cook tonight.



Can ya make me a peanut butter sammich while you're at it?  And some hot cocoa.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Can ya make me a peanut butter sammich while you're at it?  And some hot cocoa.


What time ya commin?


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You're waisting good cheese curds...



I live in Wisconsin.  I have plenty to spare.


----------



## Shattered

Shattered said:
			
		

> Can ya make me a peanut butter sammich while you're at it?  And some hot cocoa.



Oh..  I kinda thought you'd send it air freight...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh..  I kinda thought you'd send it air freight...


NEGATIVE!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I live in Wisconsin.  I have plenty to spare.


Send me some air freight.
I eat at this place they they just put up here called Culvers,
ever heard of it? They have like 100 of them in Wisconsin.
Good stuff.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE!!!



Oh.

Hmph.

Guess I'll make it myself.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> Guess I'll make it myself.


get'ta stepin...


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Send me some air freight.
> I eat at this place they they just put up here called Culvers,
> ever heard of it? They have like 100 of them in Wisconsin.
> Good stuff.



I have Culver's about a mile down the road, and another about 10 miles away (from my house), plus 1 about half a mile away from job #1.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have Culver's about a mile down the road, and another about 10 miles away (from my house), plus 1 about half a mile away from job #1.


We only have one in the whole state.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> get'ta stepin...



_**makes a point to stomp on your foot on her way**_


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Was going to make fried chicken, but a peanut butter sandwhich is starting to sound better and better.


Never met a yank yet that could cook good fried chicken.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> We only have one in the whole state.



It's not awful, but you weren't missing much...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**makes a point to stomp on your foot on her way**_


**Anxiously awaits an airborne cheese curd**


----------



## Annie

Watch it, he'll be throwing his hands all over the place and stuffing Cheeze Whiz in your pockets.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's not awful, but you weren't missing much...


I like it.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Never met a yank yet that could cook good fried chicken.



Seems to me you never met a yank who could do much of anything.

You need to hang around with better quality people.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **Anxiously awaits an airborne cheese curd**



You don't have cheese curds there??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **Anxiously awaits an airborne cheese curd**


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> You don't have cheese curds there??


Ya but since you're throwing them around...


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Watch it, he'll be throwing his hands all over the place and stuffing Cheeze Whiz in your pockets.



He loves me.  He'd never intentionally harm me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Watch it, he'll be throwing his hands all over the place and stuffing Cheeze Whiz in your pockets.


**Goes back in time and unplugs K's keyboard...**

Ref: Superpowers thread.


----------



## Annie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **Goes back in time and unplugs K's keyboard...**


Ah many have tried! LOL


----------



## Shattered

...and let it be known that I consider Cheez Whiz *very* harmful.


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Watch it, he'll be throwing his hands all over the place and stuffing Cheeze Whiz in your pockets.


I bet you're right, Ms. K!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and let it be known that I consider Cheez Whiz *very* harmful.


Now how bout one of them cheese curds?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I bet you're right, Ms. K!!


It was her purse not her pockets.


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and let it be known that I consider Cheez Whiz *very* harmful.


Spoken like a true cheesehead. Hey, is it illegal there? How about the 'solid kind', Velveeta? LOL


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Now how bout one of them cheese curds?



**flips cheese curd across a couple states**


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ah many have tried! LOL


Ya but I have the power of time travel...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Seems to me you never met a yank who could do much of anything.
> 
> You need to hang around with better quality people.


I'll tell da Judge that...wanna bail me out after..??


----------



## Annie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It was her purse not her pockets.



I stand corrected. What was that in my pockets?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> **flips cheese curd across a couple states**


**Catches cheese curd, Washes it down with a beer**


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true cheesehead. Hey, is it illegal there? How about the 'solid kind', Velveeta? LOL



Not the least bit illegal.  I used to love Cheez-Whiz sandwiches made with Wonder bread when I was a kid.  Would eat them for breakfast, lunch, and dinner..  Probably why I can't stand the stuff now..

Velveeta, when combined with some other stuff, makes *awesome* homemade mac & cheese...  By itself, not so much.  Too salty.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I stand corrected. What was that in my pockets?


   :teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'll tell da Judge that...wanna bail me out after..??



*snicker*

No.  But I'll rummage your cookware for $50...


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not the least bit illegal.  I used to love Cheez-Whiz sandwiches made with Wonder bread when I was a kid.  Would eat them for breakfast, lunch, and dinner..  Probably why I can't stand the stuff now..
> 
> Velveeta, when combined with some other stuff, makes *awesome* homemade mac & cheese...  By itself, not so much.  Too salty.



Somehow when I was a kid, I heard they were *ahem* waste products. Never could eat that stuff. I like 'real' cheese! Granted it doesn't always stay melted.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm out for the night.
Later....


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *snicker*
> 
> No.  But I'll rummage your cookware for $50...


$500 I may consider. It depends on my bail.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> $500 I may consider. It depends on my bail.



I didn't say I'd donate the proceeds from said rummage TO your bail...  Tsktsk.  Just like a male..  Always reading in to stuff, and assuming..


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm out for the night.
> Later....



Be good.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Be good.


Me????
Ya right.
**ducks in fear**
ok, ok...I will


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I didn't say I'd donate the proceeds from said rummage TO your bail...  Tsktsk.  Just like a male..  Always reading in to stuff, and assuming..


Just like a female..Loves me, loves me not..... :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

see ya joker..


----------



## Mr. P

Gotta go grind some meat...later.


----------



## Shattered

:teeth: @ both of you..


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin, my fellow old farts!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Good Mornin, my fellow old farts!




Yeah, yeah!  Don't rub it in!

 :bangheads


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah!  Don't rub it in!
> :bangheads


No not you! Not yet anyway. 

Mornin, No1.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No not you! Not yet anyway.
> 
> Mornin, No1.




Mourning?

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Mourning?
> 
> Yeah, I think so.


Putz!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Putz!




Hey it's early, not all my jokes are firing on all cylinders yet!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey it's early, not all my jokes are firing on all cylinders yet!


kcy t mj ng7 556yui


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey it's early, not all my jokes are firing on all cylinders yet!


  Well, neither am I.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:coffee3:


----------



## Mr. P

Hi Joker..


----------



## dmp

I feel weak today...my hands can hardly hold my cup of coffee...I could barely keep a grip on the steering wheel en route to work.  I ache all over.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I feel weak today...my hands can hardly hold my cup of coffee...I could barely keep a grip on the steering wheel en route to work.  I ache all over.


Roger that


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Roger that



'Sup?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 'Sup?


mourning again


----------



## dmp

I've lost 7lbs in the last 10 days  yay!


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I've lost 7lbs in the last 10 days  yay!




I haven't touched a cigarette in 5 days!


----------



## Mr. P

Both of you!


----------



## dmp

I feel fatigued...maybe I'll go home early today.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I feel fatigued...maybe I'll go home early today.




Are you eating enough Carbs?


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Are you eating enough Carbs?




Plenty.  ~20 grams per day. 

I feel the issues stems from lack of rest / fatigue.  I live a fairly sedentary lifestyle, mostly due to my lack of abilty to walk more than a few hunnert feet without pain.   However, I'm only 'restfully sleeping' a few hours per night. 

I feel old.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Plenty.  ~20 grams per day.
> 
> I feel the issues stems from lack of rest / fatigue.  I live a fairly sedentary lifestyle, mostly due to my lack of abilty to walk more than a few hunnert feet without pain.   However, I'm only 'restfully sleeping' a few hours per night.
> 
> I feel old.




You should try swimming, it is low impact and is some of the best excercise in the world.  It should also keep you off your feet!

I also have the sleep problem, but that may be coming from Nicotine depravation and should resolve itself soon, I hope.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You should try swimming, it is low impact and is some of the best excercise in the world.  It should also keep you off your feet!




It's not the impact - it's the motion.  Just flexing/relaxing my knee causes the pain.    I'm pretty broken. hehe.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> It's not the impact - it's the motion.  Just flexing/relaxing my knee causes the pain.    I'm pretty broken. hehe.




Ah, I see that sux.  

Well when I was on the swim team we would often swim with just arms or just legs in order to strengthen one or the other.  It is important to excercise or you are likely to not get over the sleep deprivation issue, it is likely due to stress and one of the largest factors of stess is not enough excercise.

Wow, what a dilemma you have.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ah, I see that sux.
> 
> Well when I was on the swim team we would often swim with just arms or just legs in order to strengthen one or the other.  It is important to excercise or you are likely to not get over the sleep deprivation issue, it is likely due to stress and one of the largest factors of stess is not enough excercise.
> 
> Wow, what a dilemma you have.



Indeed...w/o exercise, I feel like 10lbs of monkey crap stuffed in a 5lbs bag...WITH exercise I feel as though tiny razor blades exist under my knee-caps, and my shoes are filled with sharp gravel.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Indeed...w/o exercise, I feel like 10lbs of monkey crap stuffed in a 5lbs bag...WITH exercise I feel as though tiny razor blades exist under my knee-caps, and my shoes are filled with sharp gravel.




Yah.  Without excercise I am tired all the fricking time but still can't sleep when I need to.

According to my schedule that I set for myself I will be starting my new excercise program next Monday.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yah.  Without excercise I am tired all the fricking time but still can't sleep when I need to.
> 
> According to my schedule that I set for myself I will be starting my new excercise program next Monday.


What's a geriatric exercise program like?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What's a geriatric exercise program like?




Well, you grab the 1-1/2 lb. weights and strenuously lift them up to shoulder level, then walk around the block at a brisk .5 mph with a small dog dressed with a bow in their hair following behind barking at every bicycle that passes with a vigor that belies their ferocity.

You know the routine.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> ...then walk around the block at a brisk .5 mph with a small dog dressed with a bow in their hair following behind barking at every bicycle that passes with a vigor that belies their ferocity.
> 
> You know the routine.


No, I had a real dog.   Yes, had..she passed a bit over a year ago. The wife an daughter are pressuring me for another.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No, I had a real dog.   Yes, had..she passed a bit over a year ago. The wife an daughter are pressuring me for another.




I notice you didn't mention the bow in the dog's hair....

 :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I notice you didn't mention the bow in the dog's hair....
> 
> :cof:


That's cuz Goldens don't wear bows.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's cuz Goldens don't wear bows.




Yeah, it is a bandana around the neck for those.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:firing: 
Work sux


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is a bandana around the neck for those.


Nahhhh..I never did that either..  
Geee...If I wanted to dress something up,
I guess I could get a doll.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhhh..I never did that either..
> Geee...If I wanted to dress something up,
> I guess I could get a doll.


:shocked: MR P HAS A DOLL!!!! :shocked:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked: MR P HAS A DOLL!!!! :shocked:




Action figure!  IT's an Action Figure!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :firing:
> Work sux



you know why the call it work?

all the other four letter words were taken


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Action figure!  IT's an Action Figure!


 :rotflmao: 
Yeah, that's it...Action Figure, called a wife here.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you know why the call it work?
> 
> all the other four letter words were taken


yup.


----------



## Mr. P

Hi Manu..How ya?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi Manu..How ya?


He's good.


----------



## Mr. P

Hey Joker..somehow I get the feeling your not cut out for the office work environment.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Joker..somehow I get the feeling your not cut out for the office work environment.


I am, I just have to stay busy to not go crazy.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> He's good.



how did you know?


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi Manu..How ya?



Hi Mr P,

i am fine thank you ....and you?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> Hi Mr P,
> 
> i am fine thank you ....and you?


Grouchy but he's fine...


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> Hi Mr P,
> 
> i am fine thank you ....and you?


Fine as a frog hair!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm fine...
Thanks for asking.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Grouchy but he's fine...



Projecting your dissatisfaction with life upon me today are we?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> Projecting your dissatisfaction with life upon me today are we?


Nahh, I'm predicting the TRUE answer for Mr P.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fine as a frog hair!



good to hear it mr p 

and how is joker today?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> good to hear it mr p
> 
> and how is joker today?


He has a headache...


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nahh, I'm predicting the TRUE answer for Mr P.



grouchy? sarcastic and arrogant more than likely....but grouchy? never.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> He has a headache...



and we are talking about ourselves in the third person today because??????????


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> grouchy? sarcastic and arrogant more than likely....but grouchy? never.


You never knew him as Mr Mean!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> and we are talking about ourselves in the third person today because??????????


I don't know

Can I go home now?


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You never knew him as Mr Mean!!!



are you talking about mr p ?  he was mr mean?


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I don't know
> 
> Can I go home now?



you are excused


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> are you talking about mr p ?  he was mr mean?


Another board, another time....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you are excused


I wish.


----------



## Mr. P

> arrogant


Me..? I need a review of my posts..
Cuz..that's not me. I'd never think I was better than most..I just know I am. :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Another board, another time....



I did not know him in his previous life


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Me..? I need a review of my posts..
> Cuz..that's not me. I'd never think I was better than most..I just know I am. :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



i was talking about me


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Another board, another time....


It's true.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's true.


That board was WAY to far left for me.
Humor was not appreciated there.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i was talking about me


Oh, sorry..I'll be the better one on Wednesday. Okay?


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That board was WAY to far left for me.
> Humor was not appreciated there.



what board?! what board?!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That board was WAY to far left for me.
> Humor was not appreciated there.


Nor was I...But it was fun!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what board?! what board?!


Can't flame the board but I'll pm it to you.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Can't flame the board but I'll pm it to you.




that must have been quite funny


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what board?! what board?!


You really want to go there, Manu?
It's not what it was then...But you may still have fun with the extreme Liberals,
many of them foreign.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You really want to go there, Manu?
> It's not what it was then...But you may still have fun with the extreme Liberals,
> many of them foreign.


Like I said though....NO HUMOR.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Like I said though....NO HUMOR.



i have surfed the du and others... they freak out in about 30 seconds and ban you just for showing up


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i have surfed the du and others... they freak out in about 30 seconds and ban you just for showing up


Ya...I got banned from a mega freaky star wars site for 
making a statement about the 2nd episode that had already been said.
I wasn't  sooper dooper "Jedi" material I guess.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Like I said though....NO HUMOR.


Not Hahaha Humor..but I had some laughs. AA, EAO etc...


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya...I got banned from a mega freaky star wars site for
> making a statement about the 2nd episode that had already been said.
> I wasn't  sooper dooper "Jedi" material I guess.


Nahhh...You just didn't have "The Force".


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not Hahaha Humor..but I had some laughs. AA, EAO etc...


P knows this, but I started a thread much like the Chat thread called
The Water Cooler and it failed horribly. They all just wanted to 
talk about conspiracies and "Bush is a shit hole" and "Canada rules".


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhh...You just didn't have "The Force".



hey joke, played sith lords II till 3 am last night............

how did you like fable?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhh...You just didn't have "The Force".


**Waves hand and uses Jedi Mind Trick**
The force IS strong with Joker...
You will give him all your money...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey joke, played sith lords II till 3 am last night............
> 
> how did you like fable?


Beat it, Love it, Still playing it.
Trying to buy all the houses and shops just to be evil.
Killing entire villages cause I can...
Oooo can't wait to get home.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **Waves hand and uses Jedi Mind Trick**
> The force IS strong with Joker...
> You will give him all your money...




Your Jedi tricks don't work on me!  I have no money!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Your Jedi tricks don't work on me!  I have no money!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Want me to prove it???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

**Waves hand and uses Jedi Mind Trick**
You will give all of your money....to your wife.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **Waves hand and uses Jedi Mind Trick**
> The force IS strong with Joker...
> You will give him all your money...


Mind trick? Leaves me out...I lost mine.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Beat it, Love it, Still playing it.
> Trying to buy all the houses and shops just to be evil.
> Killing entire villages cause I can...
> Oooo can't wait to get home.



i got an enitre village to fall in love with me....took them to the evil alter and sacrificed them all


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i got an enitre village to fall in love with me....took them to the evil alter and sacrificed them all


I have trouble getting them to follow me, they always say no.
Did you get the bow of Skorm yet?


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> **Waves hand and uses Jedi Mind Trick**
> You will give all of your money....to your wife.


Only a MORON!! would do that!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mind trick? Leaves me out...I lost mine.


Must I remind you of this....


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Want me to prove it???




What that I have no money?  You don't need Jedi powers to know that!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What that I have no money?  You don't need Jedi powers to know that!


I'm guessing cause you ALREADY gave it to the wife....
If so, then my powers work.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I have trouble getting them to follow me, they always say no.
> Did you get the bow of Skorm yet?



yes,  don't remember how though


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> yes,  don't remember how though


I know how...
You have to sacrifice a good person at a certain time in the temple.
That's what I heard anyway.
I always hire the good mercenary in Oakvale by the graveyard and take him.
The mercs can follow you through the teleporter.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm guessing cause you ALREADY gave it to the wife....
> If so, then my powers work.


I think Joker gives all "His money" to the wife, and is looking for validation from us that it's Okay...:rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think Joker gives all "His money" to the wife, and is looking for validation from us that it's Okay...:rotflmao:




Yeah, I spent mine on a huge-ass TV for the Family Room.  Now I can empty my head much more efficiently!

 :scratch:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think Joker gives all "His money" to the wife, and is looking for validation from us that it's Okay...:rotflmao:


Uhhh no....
Uhh, she cooks and cleans and scrubs potatoes all day...
ya, that's it.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh no....
> Uhh, she cooks and cleans and scrubs potatoes all day...
> ya, that's it.



i give my wife all my money and do what she says...

i get sex and hummers whenever i want

works for me


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i give my wife all my money and do what she says...
> 
> i get sex and hummers whenever i want
> 
> works for me


You're not Married!!!!! You just call her a your wife... Come clean, man!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You're not Married!!!!! You just call her a your wife... Come clean, man!


Ya I'd have to agree with that one.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You're not Married!!!!! You just call her a your wife... Come clean, man!



that's my story and i am sticking to it


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> that's my story and i am sticking to it


GREAT STORY...
I'll look for it next time I'm in the Fiction section.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> that's my story and i am sticking to it


  Okay.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Oh hey, 
I didn't notice that I had post # 9,000.
yeah!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh hey,
> I didn't notice that I had post # 9,000.
> yeah!



i got 9009

lets go for 10000


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i got 9009
> 
> lets go for 10000


Not today...
I'm going home in 15.
Got a headache from refreshing the damn new posts 
page to see if anyone was as bored as me today.


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not today...
> I'm going home in 15.
> Got a headache from refreshing the damn new posts
> page to see if anyone was as bored as me today.




bye bye...see you tomorrow


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bye bye...see you tomorrow


Thanks for the warning...
J/k


----------



## Mr. P

Later joker.


----------



## Shattered

_**chuckle**_

Smartass...

(3 guesses who I'm talking about)


----------



## Shattered

_*sigh*_

Decaf.

_*sigh*_


----------



## Mr. P

Nope regular for me..There was a time I had to stop the caffine, but it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nope regular for me..There was a time I had to stop the caffine, but it doesn't bother me anymore.



_**goes to life in P's caffeine infested world**_


----------



## CSM

Mornin...


----------



## Mr. P

Time for cup #2.
Mornin CSM.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Time for cup #2.
> Mornin CSM.


 Cup #2 it is...


----------



## Shattered

_**stares longingly @ caffeine laden cups**_


----------



## Mr. P

Boy it's been cold down here.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Boy it's been cold down here.


 Cold up here too....sun is up and it's still below zero around here. Where the ehck is all that global warming when you need it?


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Cold up here too....sun is up and it's still below zero around here. Where the ehck is all that global warming when you need it?


Dunno...It's 18 here at my house..For me
that's cold. The wife likes it, but she's from Mn. She's strange. And will never see this post.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Cold up here too....sun is up and it's still below zero around here. Where the ehck is all that global warming when you need it?




It's down here right now----gonna be in the 70s today ! :funnyface


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It's down here right now----gonna be in the 70s today ! :funnyface


You need some sensitivity training..That hurts my feelings since I'm less fortunate than you.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You need some sensitivity training..That hurts my feelings since I'm less fortunate than you.



shhhhhhhhh sue me for weather discrimination and you can have my----

never mind.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> shhhhhhhhh sue me for weather discrimination and you can have my----
> 
> never mind.


 Isay we tax the heck out of Dillo...say 25% on all temperatures over 20 degrees...those rich guys like him are just living off the backs of us poor cold northerners!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Isay we tax the heck out of Dillo...say 25% on all temperatures over 20 degrees...those rich guys like him are just living off the backs of us poor cold northerners!



look out you trouble makers---I've got Molly Ivins right here in town to protect me from folks like you !


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Isay we tax the heck out of Dillo...say 25% on all temperatures over 20 degrees...those rich guys like him are just living off the backs of us poor cold northerners!


Yeah, Dillo! It's time you GIVE something back for all the fortune you've enjoyed.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> look out you trouble makers---I've got Molly Ivins right here in town to protect me from folks like you !


Yeah??? Well I trump your Molly with my John Kerry...and if you keep it up, I'm sendin Ted Kennedy down there to straighten you out!


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Yeah??? Well I trump your Molly with my John Kerry...and if you keep it up, I'm sendin Ted Kennedy down there to straighten you out!




bring him on !!! (as George says)---I'll be at his ranch. (Local liquor stores in the area will be pleased to have him !)


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> bring him on !!! (as George says)---I'll be at his ranch. (Local liquor stores in the area will be pleased to have him !)


 Ol Ted would have to make it there first. there are a lot of liquor stores between here and there


----------



## Mr. P

Well, I'm bringing Zell! Oh, wait..ahhh, nevermind..I'll wait for the spring warm up.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Ol Ted would have to make it there first. there are a lot of liquor stores between here and there




HEY  whats this crap about ted stopping the wind farms up there anyway?---Kerry windsurfing has to be just as ugly as a bunch of wind props .


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> HEY  whats this crap about ted stopping the wind farms up there anyway?---Kerry windsurfing has to be just as ugly as a bunch of wind props .




I thought it was because they were killing the birds....


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I thought it was because they were killing the birds....


ahhhhhhhhhh  thats Cal but I guess it's a good excuse to not put up in the NE too.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> HEY  whats this crap about ted stopping the wind farms up there anyway?---Kerry windsurfing has to be just as ugly as a bunch of wind props .


 The real reason they stopped the wind farms is because they would "despoil the natural beauty". I think they stopped the wind farms because the wind doesn't really blow in Mass...the whole state just sucks!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> The real reason they stopped the wind farms is because they would "despoil the natural beauty". I think they stopped the wind farms because the wind doesn't really blow in Mass...the whole state just sucks!




It must be really windy in all the neighboring states.  I bet their windmill programs are growing rapidly.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It must be really windy in all the neighboring states.  I bet their windmill programs are growing rapidly.


Those in neighboring states dont need no steeenkin windmills; they dont got no lectricity any way


----------



## dmp

am tired again today....fatigued...knuckles hurt.  Legs hurt.  I should bring in a bottle of vodka; times like this a shot would help me work.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Those in neighboring states dont need no steeenkin windmills; they dont got no lectricity any way




Yah, Dem redneks jus don' need stuff like dat.  Dey is uninlighted and cannot see how hepping each udder is a gud ting! Wat?


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> am tired again today....fatigued...knuckles hurt.  Legs hurt.  I should bring in a bottle of vodka; times like this a shot would help me work.



Bummer.  Have you ever had a Cortisone shot?


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Bummer.  Have you ever had a Cortisone shot?




Doubtful.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Doubtful.




It sounds like you are getting old....

 :cof:


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It sounds like you are getting old....
> 
> :cof:




yeah...and it sucks.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> yeah...and it sucks.




Sometimes, "You are old as you think" just doesn't apply does it?

Hope things get better for you soon.  I think losing some of the poundage as you have been doing will help some, but I hope those doctors are able to fix ya up a little better.


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sometimes, "You are old as you think" just doesn't apply does it?
> 
> Hope things get better for you soon.  I think losing some of the poundage as you have been doing will help some, but I hope those doctors are able to fix ya up a little better.



Thanks!

I subscribe to:

You are only as old as you think you are...but never as important.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I subscribe to:
> 
> You are only as old as you think you are...but never as important.




So, what you are saying is that I am not the Center of the Universe and the sole reason for Creation?!!!

Prove it!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So, what you are saying is that I am not the Center of the Universe and the sole reason for Creation?!!!
> 
> Prove it!


 Nope you are not; the proof is that I exist.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Nope you are not; the proof is that I exist.




Only to interact with ME, the Center of the Universe!


----------



## sitarro

-=d=- said:
			
		

> am tired again today....fatigued...knuckles hurt.  Legs hurt.  I should bring in a bottle of vodka; times like this a shot would help me work.



Try a shot of Southern Comfort , then you can just throw up and get it over with .I can't even look at a bottle of that rot gut without getting that queeziness deep in my stomach and it has been 30 years since the last time I had some .


----------



## sitarro

-=d=- said:
			
		

> yeah...and it sucks.



Well it could be worse , I keep getting told that I look just like Kenny Rogers . Sounds like a B-12 shot might help =d=, my brother gets those and paints his house (inside and out). You definitely want to have something to do if you get one of those . :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hi


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hi




Where ya been?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Where ya been?


workin.
These people can't do anything without me today.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> workin.
> These people can't do anything without me today.




Ah, I know the feeling.  I especially hate it when the instructions are written down for them.  I feel like this guy.

 :read:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ah, I know the feeling.  I especially hate it when the instructions are written down for them.  I feel like this guy.
> 
> :read:


Ya apparently, MANY hours of training does nothing for them...


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya apparently, MANY hours of training does nothing for them...


Poor Joker..Coming from the military where everyone knows their job and pretty much does it,
to the reality of civilian life surrounded by MORONS!! that expect to be payed every Friday
whether they work or not.

It is a transition Joker..many can't handle it and return to the military...Hang in.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Poor Joker..Coming from the military where everyone knows their job and pretty much does it,
> to the reality of civilian life surrounded by MORONS!! that expect to be payed every Friday
> whether they work or not.
> 
> It is a transition Joker..many can't handle it and return to the military...Hang in.


  military doesn't want me anymore...
I'm broken!


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for me to scoot.  See y'all later!


----------



## pretender

nite no1.

A guy in Washington, Ga won 130 million in the lottery, that wasn't you was it Mr. P?


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya apparently, MANY hours of training does nothing for them...



hi joker,

why would they work when they know they have you to fix it for them..

old saying... feed them fish and you will get to fish...teach them to fish and they will feed you fish


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hi joker,
> 
> why would they work when they know they have you to fix it for them..
> 
> old saying... feed them fish and you will get to fish...teach them to fish and they will feed you fish


If that's the case, I'll just fire their asses and do it myself...
They've been properly trained to do a job they get paid to not do.


----------



## Mr. P

pretender said:
			
		

> nite no1.
> 
> A guy in Washington, Ga won 130 million in the lottery, that wasn't you was it Mr. P?


  I'll never tell!


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> If that's the case, I'll just fire their asses and do it myself...They've been properly trained to do a job they get paid to not do.



sounds like a democratic entitlement program to me


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sounds like a democratic entitlement program to me


Sounds like a bunch of guys not doing their job and getting paid for it...


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sounds like a bunch of guys not doing their job and getting paid for it...



then make them do thier job or stop paying them


----------



## Mr. P

Hiya Manu.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hiya Manu.



hi yea mr. p

do you work in an office?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> then make them do thier job or stop paying them


That's what I said earlier.....


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's what I said earlier.....



sorry i am olde and slow and don't catch on too fast


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sorry i am olde and slow and don't catch on too fast


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>



your day will come young man...your day will come...and then you will remember this day  :spank3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> your day will come young man...your day will come...and then you will remember this day  :spank3:


When that day comes, according to you, I won't be able to remember this
day.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> When that day comes, according to you, I won't be able to remember this
> day.



:teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hi yea mr. p
> 
> do you work in an office?


I guess if you call my home an office, yeah..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I guess if you call my home an office, yeah..


Hell, do you work????
A man your age must surely be retired by now!!!
or just tired


----------



## Mr. P

Hey, Yank!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hell, do you work????
> A man your age must surely be retired by now!!!
> or just tired


  
Thank you,
Thank you,
I'm out for the night folks...
I'll be here all week...
 
(I have a feeling that I'm not getting my goodbye from Mr P.)


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hell, do you work????
> A man your age must surely be retired by now!!!
> or just tired


Exactly!


----------



## Shattered

Hey, Toots..  Bye, Joker.


----------



## Mr. P

Mr. P doesn't do "Good Byes" I'll see ya later.........PUTZ!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mr. P doesn't do "Good Byes" I'll see ya later.........PUTZ!


*That'll work...*
grouchy old bastard
Huh???
I didn't say anything....
WHAT???
Who Me???
 :teeth:


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I guess if you call my home an office, yeah..



i love working from home....


----------



## manu1959

buh bye....from the plastic smile .... boys and girls


----------



## Mr. P

Is it party time yet?


----------



## CSM

Mornin


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Csm


----------



## dilloduck

hey guys


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Dillo.


----------



## CSM

Well all the old folks have assembled...


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Dillo.


 warming up any?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> warming up any?


 Warmed up here and promptly snowed...snow stopped and promptly dropped below zero again


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> warming up any?


A bit warmer this A.M. 30.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A bit warmer this A.M. 30.




yuck--y'all keep that stuff where it is !


----------



## Thornton

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning, No1.




Uh huh. I leave for a few days and you start calling some other dude your NO. 1.  hehehe

j/k

I'm back!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> yuck--y'all keep that stuff where it is !


s'ok...I'm coming down to live with you.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> yuck--y'all keep that stuff where it is !


From the looks of the jet stream forcast
you'll be comfy and saturday looks warm.

CSM on the other hand..well, today may be his warmest day for a few.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> hey


Mornin


----------



## no1tovote4

Howdy all!


----------



## Mr. P

Hi No1...nap time here..


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi No1...nap time here..




Just got to work, looking for some way to infuse some excitement into the site.  But first things are first...

 :coffee3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just got to work, looking for some way to infuse some excitement into the site.


With all the old codgers on here this morning that shouldn't be hard.
This reminds me of a story (uh oh, I'm gettin old).
We had a history teacher in High school that would go off on a rant at
abosolutely any history question that involved any war. So the whole class
had a daily plan to avoid work, we would just act stupid and ask him a
question that we knew he'd get excited about. Like "Mr. Baker, why did 
WWII happen?". This set the wheels in motion for him to talk all hour of 
class and no work.... 

If we use this same concept on all the old farts here, 
this board would be active all day.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> With all the old codgers on here this morning that shouldn't be hard.
> This reminds me of a story (uh oh, I'm gettin old).
> We had a history teacher in High school that would go off on a rant at
> abosolutely any history question that involved any war. So the whole class
> had a daily plan to avoid work, we would just act stupid and ask him a
> question that we knew he'd get excited about. Like "Mr. Baker, why did
> WWII happen?". This set the wheels in motion for him to talk all hour of
> class and no work....
> 
> If we use this same concept on all the old farts here,
> this board would be active all day.




Our Russian teacher escaped from Poland when they were still part of the Soviet Union.  We could do the same thing to her by asking her to tell us about the escape.  It was a pretty good story too...

The funny thing was, I graduated from HS and joined the Navy as a Translator.  They sent me to DLI to learn, of all languages, Russian.  Well I found out that about half of what this lady taught us was just made up!  She actually made up Russian-sounding words based on root words that were simply WRONG!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Our Russian teacher escaped from Poland when they were still part of the Soviet Union.  We could do the same thing to her by asking her to tell us about the escape.  It was a pretty good story too...
> 
> The funny thing was, I graduated from HS and joined the Navy as a Translator.  They sent me to DLI to learn, of all languages, Russian.  Well I found out that about half of what this lady taught us was just made up!  She actually made up Russian-sounding words based on root words that were simply WRONG!


Funny thing is, he knew of this plan and he was a football coach,
so all of the players would choose his class and pass with flying
colors. Not cause they played football, because he couldn't shut up
long enough to assign some work.


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> With all the old codgers on here this morning that shouldn't be hard.
> This reminds me of a story (uh oh, I'm gettin old).
> We had a history teacher in High school that would go off on a rant at
> abosolutely any history question that involved any war. So the whole class
> had a daily plan to avoid work, we would just act stupid and ask him a
> question that we knew he'd get excited about. Like "Mr. Baker, why did
> WWII happen?". This set the wheels in motion for him to talk all hour of
> class and no work....
> 
> If we use this same concept on all the old farts here,
> this board would be active all day.


You think so huh?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CSM said:
			
		

> You think so huh?


It's possible...
We just have to find the right subject


----------



## Mr. P

Waiting..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Waiting..


Viet Nam


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Viet Nam


What about it?


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> What about it?



[sarcasm]
You need to say what a horrible war it was and how right Kerry was for protesting and what a brave American Patriot he is for standing up for what he believed in!
[/sarcasm]


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:alco:


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> [sarcasm]
> You need to say what a horrible war it was and how right Kerry was for protesting and what a brave American Patriot he is for standing up for what he believed in!
> [/sarcasm]


 I dont NEED to say that...he already did!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I dont NEED to say that...he already did!




Well you do if you are looking to create excitement on this board.


----------



## Shattered

Thornton said:
			
		

> Uh huh. I leave for a few days and you start calling some other dude your NO. 1.  hehehe
> 
> j/k
> 
> I'm back!



Honey, you're hooooome!  

Missed you!


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello Lady Shattered,

How's life?


----------



## Shattered

Snowy.  

How's your life?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey people


----------



## sitarro

Shattered said:
			
		

> Snowy.
> 
> How's your life?



 Hi Shattered ,
 It's actually a bit warm here , I just walked over to my mailbox barefoot . I thought it was suppose to be winter!


----------



## Shattered

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hi Shattered ,
> It's actually a bit warm here , I just walked over to my mailbox barefoot . I thought it was suppose to be winter!



Hey.. if I can shovel in Eeyore slippers, I guess you can walk to the mailbox barefoot..


----------



## Mr. P

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr Mid 50s here and sunny!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr Mid 50s here and sunny!


   :spank3:


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey.. if I can shovel in Eeyore slippers, I guess you can walk to the mailbox barefoot..


I'm hoping this comes to pass:




> Tonight: Light snow will end this evening, but skies will remain cloudy late. Low 18F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 60%. Snowfall around one inch.
> 
> Tomorrow: Overcast. High near 25F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
> 
> Tomorrow night: Cloudy with snow. Low 22F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.
> 
> Saturday: Flurries and snow showers early becoming more scattered later. High 27F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 70%. Snow accumulations less than one inch.
> 
> Sunday: Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper teens and lows in the low teens.
> 
> Monday: More clouds than sun. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the mid 20s.



We're hearing very different locally for Sat-Sun. 8-12"


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm hoping this comes to pass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're hearing very different locally for Sat-Sun. 8-12"



We were supposed to get a few sprinkles today..  So far, I shoveled before work, and after, and it's still snowing..  We're supposed to get another 7" starting tomorrow, and by Saturday noon.

If it stays this light & fluffy crap, I can deal with that..  Goes away fast...isn't a *real* bitch to shovel.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Snowy.
> 
> How's your life?




66 degrees and sunny today!

 

I'm riding the bike today!


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> We were supposed to get a few sprinkles today..  So far, I shoveled before work, and after, and it's still snowing..  We're supposed to get another 7" starting tomorrow, and by Saturday noon.
> 
> If it stays this light & fluffy crap, I can deal with that..  Goes away fast...isn't a *real* bitch to shovel.



If the forecast was for 'big snow' on a school day, GREAT. On the weekend? That sucks.  :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm hoping this comes to pass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're hearing very different locally for Sat-Sun. 8-12"



I hated flying into Chicago in the winter..Damn cold!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 66 degrees and sunny today!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm riding the bike today!


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I hated flying into Chicago in the winter..Damn cold!


We've got central heating now! Woohoo!!! :shocked:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

>



:baby4:


----------



## Shattered

They get to be the Windy City.  We get to be the Frozen Tundra.

Our name sounds cooler.


----------



## sitarro

Kathianne said:
			
		

> If the forecast was for 'big snow' on a school day, GREAT. On the weekend? That sucks.  :cof:


 
You could always come down to one of the warm red states Kathianne.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :baby4:



Dammit.  I need to find a shin-kicking emoticon.


----------



## Annie

sitarro said:
			
		

> You could always come down to one of the warm red states Kathianne.


For both reasons, I am considering it.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dammit.  I need to find a shin-kicking emoticon.




LOL.   :


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dammit.  I need to find a shin-kicking emoticon.




Hey, just a couple weeks ago it was below zero here.  I am going to enjoy the good weather while it lasts.


----------



## Annie

sitarro said:
			
		

> You could always come down to one of the warm red states Kathianne.


I just went to go to my class, it's snowing. I am already sick, I'm staying home!


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> We've got central heating now! Woohoo!!! :shocked:


It was always broken out at Midway.  
(Not really)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey, just a couple weeks ago it was below zero here.  I am going to enjoy the good weather while it lasts.


That was like 10 minutes ago.
Damn Colorado weather.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It was always broken out at Midway.
> (Not really)


Everything is broken on the South Side. Well maybe not Hyde Park.


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I just went to go to my class, it's snowing. I am already sick, I'm staying home!


Party at Ms. Ks place tonight!!!


----------



## Shattered

It's been below zero for days here..  Just yesterday, and today it warmed up a little..


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's been below zero for days here..  Just yesterday, and today it warmed up a little..



I forgot you lived so close. I was just starting to warm up. Freaking heavy snow coming down, for 'light snow' that was falling earlier. It 'feels' like big snow coming. Probably start tomorrow at 2:40, just when I'm _leaving_school.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Party at Ms. Ks place tonight!!!



You all can't come here! Egads, I'm surrounded by tissues. Now that I'm staying home, gonna watch GW dance.  :teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I forgot you lived so close. I was just starting to warm up. Freaking heavy snow coming down, for 'light snow' that was falling earlier. It 'feels' like big snow coming. Probably start tomorrow at 2:40, just when I'm _leaving_school.



It can't get any worse than what I drove in about a week and a half ago..  Took me an hour and 40 mins to get to work..  (I work 15-20 mins away)


----------



## Mr. P

The weather seem screwed up everywhere..I just heard 60 here tomorrow, rain Sat. night and possible snow Sun.:scratch:


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> It can't get any worse than what I drove in about a week and a half ago..  Took me an hour and 40 mins to get to work..  (I work 15-20 mins away)



I hear you. Yesterday we only had about 3 inches overnight. Because I was sick, I'd had little sleep. Woke up about 7:10, called school said I might be late. Depending on traffic, if I got out of house before 7:30, should be ok. Got out at 7:25. Got to school at 8:45. Every main street was screwed up!


----------



## Mr. P

Could be worse...Did you guy hear about Raleigh N.C. today?
1inch of snow and *1000 accidents*. My guess is they had freezing rain before the snow.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Could be worse...Did you guy hear about Raleigh N.C. today?
> 1inch of snow and *1000 accidents*. My guess is they had freezing rain before the snow.



My guess is they don't know how to drive if *anything* is falling from the sky.


----------



## Shattered

Even I'M not enough of a bold dumbass to think I can drive 75 safely in this shit..


----------



## dilloduck

ugh  good morning


----------



## Shattered

Fanfuckingtastic morning, isn't it?


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Fanfuckingtastic morning, isn't it?



I'll tell ya after a cup o coffee :coffee3:


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya after a cup o coffee :coffee3:



Here 'go..


----------



## CSM

Mornin yawl


----------



## Shattered

Morning.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Morning.


 ty shattered---morning CS


----------



## CSM

Big snowstorm headed my way...should be here Saturday nite. Man, I can't wait for spring and to get my boat in the water....


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Big snowstorm headed my way...should be here Saturday nite. Man, I can't wait for spring and to get my boat in the water....


 
BOAT_???? as in FISHING ????


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> BOAT_???? as in FISHING ????


well of course..is there any other kind of boat???


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> well of course..is there any other kind of boat???


 too much fun---you go after stripers?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> too much fun---you go after stripers?


Of course! Got a new spinning rod and reel for Christmas and cant wait to try them out.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Of course! Got a new spinning rod and reel for Christmas and cant wait to try them out.



Well hell--the Atlantic has gotta have somethin else to fish for---I've heard it's pretty big !


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :coffee3:


slept in huh? :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> slept in huh? :cof:




Tired is going around and is very contagious.  Remember to wash your hands often to avoid infection.


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Well hell--the Atlantic has gotta have somethin else to fish for---I've heard it's pretty big !


Oh yeah, we got all kinds of fishies floating around out there, but stripers are the most fun, in my opinion.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, we got all kinds of fishies floating around out there, but stripers are the most fun, in my opinion.



We've managed to get our lakes in Texas full of some pretty big ones too and i agree--fun fish !


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin, Folks.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin, Folks.




Mornin' old man.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Mornin' old man.


Don't get like Joker. No respect.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Don't get like Joker. No respect.




Rodney?  Is that you?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Don't get like Joker. No respect.


I give the respect that I get old fart...


----------



## sitarro

dilloduck said:
			
		

> too much fun---you go after stripers?



Hey Dillo ,
 Did you read about the restaurants in Asia not selling fish for awhile because of the tidal wave and what those fish have probably been snacking on . . . ewwwwwwwww.
 Obviously fish eat a lot of things but you dn't nessassarily think in those terms . I know not to eat fish caught on a golf course but . . . . . 
 You know that the fishermen aren't going to stop and like the cars that get shipped out of fllooded areas to be sold across the country , I'm sure we will be eating some well fed sea bass here in the states.


----------



## UsaPride

Hello Friends!!    (If anyone's here)


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hello Friends!!    (If anyone's here)




Short Stuff!

How ya doin'?


----------



## no1tovote4

Now my palms are all sweaty....


----------



## Shattered

Hey, chickadee.

_**throws No1 a wet wipe**_


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey, chickadee.
> 
> _**throws No1 a wet wipe**_




Thanks Red!


----------



## Shattered

Don't mention it.. Can't have sweaty palms...


----------



## ladyzac

Oy!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Short Stuff!
> 
> How ya doin'?


Hey sweets!!

Hey Shattered!!

Miss ya all terribly!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey sweets!!
> 
> Hey Shattered!!
> 
> Miss ya all terribly!




Good to see ya!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, it's sure as hell good to be seen  

How are you SugarPlum?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, it's sure as hell good to be seen
> 
> How are you SugarPlum?




Ahhh, see now that it is more rare I get even more squiggles.

 :cof:


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, see now that it is more rare I get even more squiggles.
> 
> :cof:


:rotflmao:

Now it's special?!  LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> Now it's special?!  LOL!!




No, just more effective.  It was always special.


----------



## Mr. P

*GRITS!!!*
Ain't found that library yet, huh? 
Nice ta see ya!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *GRITS!!!*






> Ain't found that library yet, huh?


Good to see you too, Sweet P!  I have to have something with my new address on it to get a library card.  Sooo, gotta send myself a piece of mail or something, LOL!  Days seem like they're flying by so by the time I think about it, it's not a good time.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, just more effective.  It was always special.


Awwwww


----------



## UsaPride

Good gracious, 802 more posts and this thread hits 10,000


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious, 802 more posts and this thread hits 10,000




What happens then?  Does the whole thing go up in flames?

 :dev1:


----------



## UsaPride

No, I win


----------



## Mr. P

Well ya be with us through the weekend, USA?


----------



## UsaPride

YES!!   I'm leaving Sunday afternoon, so yall are stuck with me!


----------



## no1tovote4

Well, as much as I would like to stay it is time for me to go now.

See ya'll in the near future!


----------



## UsaPride

Night, SugarPlum!  Hope to see ya again soon!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Night, SugarPlum!  Hope to see ya again soon!



(squiggles!)

I get to leave with a smile...


----------



## UsaPride

Well, I guess you can go then  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

ladyzac said:
			
		

> Oy!




Hey zaclady!  This one slipped by me.  I thought I had better say goodbye at least!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I guess you can go then  :tng:




I left you a gift!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I left you a gift!


I found it, thanks


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin


----------



## Shattered

Not!!!


----------



## Shattered

I'm supposed to be at work in 2 hours, and my car doesn't have enough clearance to go over the damn snow still on the roads.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to be at work in 2 hours, and my car doesn't have enough clearance to go over the damn snow still on the roads.


I hear you are going to get pounded with snow soon..or did that happen already?


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' Friends ~


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Grits.


----------



## dilloduck

morning folks


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin Dillo..have you gone undercover or did ya leave?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Dillo..have you gone undercover or did ya leave?


na still here---decided to play hide and go seek with everyone for awhile :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> na still here---decided to play hide and go seek with everyone for awhile :teeth:


Hey, let me speak with the wife..I have a quilt story to tell her..Then you can really play hide and go seek. :dev1:


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey, let me speak with the wife..I have a quilt story to tell her..Then you can really play hide and go seek. :dev1:


 tell her I live in Mexico---pleaseeeee


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> tell her I live in Mexico---pleaseeeee


Well, Okay...Austin is close enough I guess..


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, Okay...Austin is close enough I guess..


 errrrr make that---Quebec-ya  that's it !!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin Grits.




Morning Sweet P and Ducky


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> errrrr make that---Quebec-ya  that's it !!!


Cold up there..Go to Alabama, she'll never look THERE, and you'd be an asset to the gene pool, shallow as it is.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Morning Sweet P and Ducky




Sounds like we're on Sesame Street , Mr. P


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Sounds like we're on Sesame Street , Mr. P


LOL!!!  Well, we sure are educational, aren't we?!  LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Sounds like we're on Sesame Street , Mr. P


Yep. But that's better than Barney!
Gawd, after all these years I still can't get the I love you, you love me song out of my head!!! :alco:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep. But that's better than Barney!


LOL!  I loved Barney.  Well, not to sit and watch myself, although I've seen more than my share of the big purple goof.  But the kids used to love him and they just learned so much from watching his shows.  I am glad they've moved on though, LOL!  The song's still stuck in mine too.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep. But that's better than Barney!
> Gawd, after all these years I still can't get the I love you, you love me song out of my head!!! :alco:


 Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOO much for mentioning it ~~~~


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOO much for mentioning it ~~~~


:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Excuse me gentlemen, gotta run out side for a moment


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Excuse me gentlemen, gotta run out side for a moment


 you're required to take 3 other women with you !!!!


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOO much for mentioning it ~~~~


Hahahaha...I knew it!! well misery loves company ya know. :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Excuse me gentlemen, gotta run out side for a moment


A little respiratory therapy, Huh?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hahahaha...I knew it!! well misery loves company ya know. :teeth:



can't say as I see any advantage in bein invisable---- I guess people can't see what thread I'm reading???


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you're required to take 3 other women with you !!!!


It's skeery out there  :tng:

Well, not so much now, it's daylight    But it's cold as I don't know what!!  Brrrrrrr....


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A little respiratory therapy, Huh?


Yeah, bad, bad, bad!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> can't say as I see any advantage in bein invisable---- I guess people can't see what thread I'm reading???


LOL!  Hey, Mr. P's invisible too.  Alright, on the count of 3 everybody appear


----------



## UsaPride

Or just me  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, bad, bad, bad!


You weren't gone long enough to smoke the whole thing, what did ya do, inhale it?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!  Hey, Mr. P's invisible too.  Alright, on the count of 3 everybody appear


I can't appear..I'm on a secret mission.
And no, I can't tell you.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> what did ya do, inhale it?


Isn't that the point  :tng:

Nah, I only smoke a half at a time.  It's snot freezing weather out there, my lungs would collapse trying to smoke a whole one, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I can't appear..I'm on a secret mission.
> And no, I can't tell you.


How'd you know I'd ask  :tng:

Okay, tell me


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> How'd you know I'd ask  :tng:
> 
> Okay, tell me


No I'm sorry..I can't.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No I'm sorry..I can't.


Oh come on.  You can't get me "secret mission" line and then not tell me.   :spank3: 
Damn curiosity!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh come on.  You can't get me "secret mission" line and then not tell me.   :spank3:
> Damn curiosity!!


Sorry, it's for your own saftey. You've heard "If I tell ya, Then I have ta kill ya"
haven't you? :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's for your own saftey. You've heard "If I tell ya, Then I have ta kill ya"
> haven't you? :teeth:


Good gracious, it must be serious.  Top secret mission on a message board and you'd have to kill me to tell me.  
I'm always left out of the good stuff


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good gracious, it must be serious.  Top secret mission on a message board and you'd have to kill me to tell me.
> I'm always left out of the good stuff


Okay..I'm lookin for hidden dounuts.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay..I'm lookin for hidden dounuts.


LOL!!  You're not gonna kill me now, are ya?!  

I'll grab you some Krispy Kremes if you want some that bad


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  You're not gonna kill me now, are ya?!
> 
> I'll grab you some Krispy Kremes if you want some that bad


No I would never do that..
Dunkin Dounuts are best..KK are too damn sweet an sticky.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Dunkin Dounuts are best..KK are too damn sweet an sticky.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


To what? Sweet or sticky?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> To what? Sweet or sticky?


That Dunkin Donuts is better!    

Dunkin Donuts has NOTHING on Krispy Kreme!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That Dunkin Donuts is better!
> 
> :tng:


Link= Mr. P, just ask he'll tell ya.


> Dunkin Donuts has NOTHING on Krispy Kreme!


Cept better dounuts.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Link= Mr. P, just ask he'll tell ya.
> 
> Cept better dounuts.


I like their bagels, their coffee is best! (Though here we tend to add hot water.)


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Cept better dounuts.


So sad!!  
KK's donuts 'hot and fresh', melts in your mouth.  Hmm, maybe I'll have to go get me some today   
When I lived in Illinois, that was the one thing we most missed, no KK, only DD


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I like their bagels, their coffee is best! (Though here we tend to add hot water.)


  Water? Too strong for ya, huh?


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Water? Too strong for ya, huh?


We tend to drink a lot of coffee, if all was starbucks, we'd light up the sky! Have to dilute if you're drinking 2 pots a day. Which considering the snow shoveling....


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So sad!!
> KK's donuts 'hot and fresh', melts in your mouth.  ....(


And sticks to your A**, well you know.  
See where that sticky part comes in?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> See where that sticky part comes in?


:tng:

I guess I'm just partial.  Krispy Kreme, it's a North Carolina thing


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :tng:
> 
> I guess I'm just partial.  Krispy Kreme, it's a North Carolina thing


Yeah, yeah...Don't puff up so much or you'll pop them bra straps.
http://www.krispykreme.com/history.html


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah...Don't puff up so much or you'll pop them bra straps.
> http://www.krispykreme.com/history.html


  See there!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> See there!  :tng:


No, not yet..puff up some more! :dev1:


----------



## UsaPride

What the hell are you talking about???

LOL!!!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about???
> 
> LOL!!!  :tng:


Go back a post or so...Puffin up (with pride) till ya brake the bra straps..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Go back a post or so...Puffin up (with pride) till ya brake the bra straps..


OMG!  I just got it, LOL!!  I've been away to long.

Still in PJ's, not wearing a bra  :tng:   But don't tell anyone, Shhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> OMG!
> 
> Still in PJ's, not wearing a bra  :tng:   But don't tell anyone, Shhhhhhhhhhhh!


Now ya tell me! Just when I need to get ready for my 1pm secret meeting..Geeeezzzzzz..


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now ya tell me! Just when I need to get ready for my 1pm secret meeting..Geeeezzzzzz..


LOL!!  Find any hidden donuts yet?


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Find any hidden donuts yet?


That's a secret..I'll be talking to my secret source at my 1pm secret meeting about that though.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's a secret..


I hate secrets!!  Well, when I'm not in on them  :tng:

LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I hate secrets!!  Well, when I'm not in on them  :tng:
> 
> LOL!!


I gotta get..later.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I gotta get..later.


See ya later, Sweets!!

Good luck with your donut search


----------



## Mr. P

I'm back...Anyone still around? Crappy day here in my part of da southland..misty drizzle overcast and cold.
But I don't have snow the shovel!


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm back...Anyone still around? Crappy day here in my part of da southland..misty drizzle overcast and cold.
> But I don't have snow the shovel!


Yes, no donuts, but we have snowballs.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm back...Anyone still around? Crappy day here in my part of da southland..misty drizzle overcast and cold.
> But I don't have snow the shovel!


In and out here.  But will get to stay tonight  

How'd the secret meeting go?


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yes, no donuts, but we have snowballs.


Keep the snowballs. Keep lookin for donuts.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Keep the snowballs. Keep lookin for donuts.


Sorry, they are not on my diet. Snowballs have 0 calories.   Make that lite beer.


----------



## UsaPride

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Snowballs have 0 calories.


The only good thing about snow is snowcream, MMmm MMmm!!


----------



## Annie

UsaPride said:
			
		

> The only good thing about snow is snowcream, MMmm MMmm!!




dammit, I cannot see the house behind me!

http://michellemalkin.com/archives/001285.htm



> THE SNOWY DAY
> By Michelle Malkin   ·   January 19, 2005 04:04 PM
> We got a few inches and the mixing bowl we put out on the deck this morning is now full. My daughter has been dying to make snow ice cream. Be back later. Here's our recipe...
> 
> Large bowl full of fresh, clean snow
> 1 cup of whole milk
> 1/2 tsp. of vanilla extract
> 1/2 cup of sugar
> 
> Mix milk, vanilla, and sugar until dissolved. Add to snow, stir until consistency is thick and creamy. Serve immediately.


----------



## UsaPride

We never used whole milk.  Grandmas always used (and passed down that recipe) using can milk.  But other than that, MMmm, sounds good


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> In and out here.  But will get to stay tonight
> 
> How'd the secret meeting go?


It went well, thanks..


----------



## Mr. P

And for and extra treat..Use yellow snow.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Did you ever make it to work?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Did you ever make it to work?



Only took me a tad under 2 hours.    This is my back yard...


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Only took me a tad under 2 hours.    This is my back yard...


Looks like mine! Maybe a bit less snow there, but it's heading for ya!


----------



## Shattered

Those little lights stand about 18" tall, if that gives you an idea of how much snow we got..  4-7" turned in to 12" plus...


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Those little lights stand about 18" tall, if that gives you an idea of how much snow we got..  4-7" turned in to 12" plus...


Chicago Far Western Suburb: Up to 17"+ Snow still falling and winds ripping.


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Chicago Far Western Suburb: Up to 17"+ Snow still falling and winds ripping.



Yeah, but yer sposed to get that.. We're sposed to be done 5+ inches ago, and we're still going...


----------



## Mr. P

Ya'll could always move.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya'll could always move.



But then eventually we'd turn in to one of those candy-asses that bitch that it's too cold when it hits 50 degrees.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> But then eventually we'd turn in to one of those candy-asses that bitch that it's too cold when it hits 50 degrees.


No, that would be below 60 sweetie..Let me post a pic of my back yard..hold on a few..


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> But then eventually we'd turn in to one of those candy-asses that bitch that it's too cold when it hits 50 degrees.


Yeah, we may bitch, but we're not wimps! (checking flights to FL).


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No, that would be below 60 sweetie..Let me post a pic of my back yard..hold on a few..



I won't look!

_**covers eyes**_

My poor bird bath....


----------



## Mr. P

Hehehehe.....This is not a fake.


----------



## Shattered

That's it??  Good grief.. I can take care of that with a little salt.  

I just finished round 3 with the shovel..  (I don't think snowbanks are supposed to be taller than me, on a normal residential street...)


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hehehehe.....This is not a fake.



cute pooch. Not enough snow worth commenting on.


----------



## Mr. P

Hey girls..this is the south. We, according to you yanks don't get snow. It's just proof, is all. It ties into my "you can move" comment..but if ya come here, well more of the same, just not as much.
But don't go to Fla..it's full of OLD people that can't damn drive!


----------



## sitarro

Shattered said:
			
		

> Only took me a tad under 2 hours.    This is my back yard...



 Beautiful shot Shattered , the lighting is gorgeous . I miss the snow , I just came back in from raking leaves in shorts and barefoot , it sucks . We are suppose to get a cold front that will drop our temp. to 30 degrees . . . burrrrrrrrrrr.
 I am serious about the snow , the change of seasons in Colorado are great memories for me . 
 Here is a shot I took a couple of days ago for a course here .


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> cute pooch. Not enough snow worth commenting on.


Best dog/ friend I've ever had. Ya just can't replace one like her.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Best dog/ friend I've ever had. Ya just can't replace one like her.



can't Mr P, can't. Fine looking dog.


----------



## Shattered

sitarro said:
			
		

> Beautiful shot Shattered , the lighting is gorgeous . I miss the snow , I just came back in from raking leaves in shorts and barefoot , it sucks . We are suppose to get a cold front that will drop our temp. to 30 degrees . . . burrrrrrrrrrr.
> I am serious about the snow , the change of seasons in Colorado are great memories for me .
> Here is a shot I took a couple of days ago for a course here .




Thanks..  But.. I'll take what you've got.  The grass really IS greener on the other side..


----------



## Mr. P

And now the Northeast is going to get pounded..Didn't I tell CSM that a day or so ago? I should be on TV..you could believe me.


----------



## UsaPride

Finally, I'm baaaaaacccckkkk~


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And now the Northeast is going to get pounded..Didn't I tell CSM that a day or so ago? I should be on TV..you could believe me.



Better them than me. Sorry John and Jim.


----------



## sitarro

Shattered said:
			
		

> Thanks..  But.. I'll take what you've got.  The grass really IS greener on the other side..



 Sorry to deceive , that shot has a lot of Photoshop work done to it  . The grass is actually dormant and is a biege color . Even the sky is enhanced , but they needed shots for a scorecard so . . .  
 It has been warm here but the grass still goes dormant and looks ugly unless you overseed with winter rye .


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> Sorry to deceive , that shot has a lot of Photoshop work done to it .


And here I was being jealous  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

sitarro said:
			
		

> Sorry to deceive , that shot has a lot of Photoshop work done to it  . The grass is actually dormant and is a biege color . Even the sky is enhanced , but they needed shots for a scorecard so . . .
> It has been warm here but the grass still goes dormant and looks ugly unless you overseed with winter rye .



But..see..  *WARM* being the key word..   :spank3:


----------



## sitarro

Shattered said:
			
		

> But..see..  *WARM* being the key word..   :spank3:



Owwww that hurts sooo goood .


----------



## Shattered

sitarro said:
			
		

> Owwww that hurts sooo goood .


----------



## UsaPride

Now this is just sad.  I know it's Saturday, but Damn!  LOL!  Where is everyone????  

Damn people with lives  :tng:  

LOL!!


----------



## sitarro

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now this is just sad.  I know it's Saturday, but Damn!  LOL!  Where is everyone????
> 
> Damn people with lives  :tng:
> 
> LOL!!



 I'm here gorgeous , you're not alone. I think a lot of our friends up North are a bit busy .


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> I'm here gorgeous , you're not alone.


Well hey there, sweets!  Take any good pictures lately  

I would so love your job!!  How does one get started in the field?


Oh, yeah, and so sorry friends up north!!  I'm sitting here watching it on the news and I do not enny you at all.  Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Mr. P

Okay, everyone get naked...I'll be back in the mornin to look at the pics!  
Night.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay, everyone get naked...I'll be back in the mornin to look at the pics!
> Night.


LOL!!  Hey!  Bye!


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## Shattered

Morning..  

I think I have to go shovel a path for the bunny that lives under my shed..There's tracks on my front lawn, and it looks like he just got buried with every hop.


----------



## UsaPride

LOL!  Poor bunny!!  
When I lived in Illinois, we constantly had bunnies in our backyard.  I had never sen such a thing.  You don't see that around here, LOL!


----------



## Shattered

He's just a little thing..So now, instead of bunny tracks, which are easily identifiable, it looks like a small childs shoeprint.  Poor thing.  And he always takes the long way around the house, too.  Hmph.


----------



## Shattered

I'm more worried about how I'm going to explain to the neighbors why I'm shoveling a path between out houses, under the fence, and to my shed.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm more worried about how I'm going to explain to the neighbors why I'm shoveling a path between out houses, under the fence, and to my shed.


LOL!!!  For the poor little bunny!  
Amazing the things we do for little critteres!  LOL!


----------



## Shattered

Err..  OUR houses..  We don't have "out" houses..  I have 2 squirrells, 2 chipmonks, a baby cardinal, and the bunny.. The bunny is all I see on a consistent basis...and that's only because he always makes the same path to the shed every night.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Err..  OUR houses..  We don't have "out" houses..


LOL!  I didn't even notice that.


> I have 2 squirrells, 2 chipmonks, a baby cardinal, and the bunny..


Well, you're a regular ole Snow White up there, aren't ya?!  LOL! 
That's sweet, so many animals.  Don't you just love nature?!


----------



## Mr. P

Good morninanimal lovers.


----------



## UsaPride

Mornin' Sweet P!  
How's the donut search today?


----------



## Shattered

Bunny tracks!


----------



## Shattered

Morning IForgotWhatYourNewPetNameIs..


----------



## Shattered

Wait.. I got it..

Morning, Tootsiebear!  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bunny tracks!


Poor thing was getting buried, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

So are ya gonna cook dat wabbit?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> So are ya gonna cook dat wabbit?



***scowl***

You should be ashamed. He's CUTE!


----------



## UsaPride

That's just wrong, P!!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

I don't see many rabbits here. Hundreds of squirrel a chipmunk Red tail hawks and
frequently deer in the back yard.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I don't see many rabbits here. Hundreds of squirrel a chipmunk Red tail hawks and
> frequently deer in the back yard.



So your first instinct is to cook the poor thing????  Sheesh!


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> So your first instinct is to cook the poor thing????  Sheesh!


He's a man!  LOL!!!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> He's a man!  LOL!!!



My tolerance for the "I'm a man" excuse ends at the threat of cooking cute, fluffy little bunnies.


----------



## Shattered

...cute fluffy little bunnies that are just trying to find their way home at night, in a great big white world...


----------



## Mr. P

Actually I don't like the taste of rabbit.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> My tolerance for the "I'm a man" excuse ends at the threat of cooking cute, fluffy little bunnies.


LOL!!!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> My tolerance for the "I'm a man" excuse ends at the threat of cooking cute, fluffy little bunnies.



But yet you're a dead ringer for the Glen Close character in "fatal Attraction".  
Ya old, psychotic, bunny cooking hag.  Go into the living room and start turning the lamp on and off why don't you?


----------



## Mr. P

When do you head back USA?


----------



## Shattered

Wow...  I'm impressed.


----------



## UsaPride

In a few hours  

My grandparents are headed back to pick me up after Church and we're going out to dinner (I call it lunch, lol, but they insist it's dinner), then off I go till only God knows when.  So sad!


----------



## Shattered

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> But yet you're a dead ringer for the Glen Close character in "fatal Attraction".
> Ya old, psychotic, bunny cooking hag.  Go into the living room and start turning the lamp on and off why don't you?



...and you PM people asking on what scale they dislike you and why?

The fact that you need to ask simply astounds me.  Consider yourself on ignore from this point forward.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and you PM people asking on what scale they dislike you and why?


Yes.  I'm something of a social scientist.


> The fact that you need to ask simply astounds me.  Consider yourself on ignore from this point forward.



Good, Ignorance really does equal Freedom, doesn't it?


----------



## UsaPride

So, is it still snowing in the North?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So, is it still snowing in the North?



Excuse me, we're trying to have a smack down here.


----------



## UsaPride

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Excuse me, we're trying to have a smack down here.


 :fifty:


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So, is it still snowing in the North?



Nope.. It started about 5 hours before they said it would start, but ended about 3 hours early, too..  Tomorrow we get 35 degrees.


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> In a few hours
> 
> My grandparents are headed back to pick me up after Church and we're going out to dinner (I call it lunch, lol, but they insist it's dinner), then off I go till only God knows when.  So sad!


Dinner..yep the old south.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nope.. It started about 5 hours before they said it would start, but ended about 3 hours early, too..  Tomorrow we get 35 degrees.


So really, they got 2 hours more of snow than they should had.  Damn!  That sucks!


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> So really, they got 2 hours more of snow than they should had.  Damn!  That sucks!



Only for the poor bunny..  I got to watch someone ditch their truck yesterday.    Thinking they can rocket around people at 55mph in the middle of a blizzard..  Idiot.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

A note to the lower half of the board.

Understand that people come to the board for different reasons.  Some come for stimulating debate, others come to be top dog in the lower board ass sniffing circle.  Let's be clear that there are two hierarchies.  Kingdoms if you will.  The upper board is ruled by sober thinking and  reasoned arguments, not faux panache.  Clout on each must be earned separately, and points do not transfer.
Recently, a person who shall go unnamed tried to perform an assinine coup of the northern kindom, which failed.  All are welcome to come and post there, but reason will  superecede lower board doggie circle credits.

To those who may be offended; laugh it off, it's just a message board.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Only for the poor bunny..  I got to watch someone ditch their truck yesterday.    Thinking they can rocket around people at 55mph in the middle of a blizzard..  Idiot.


I think those folks are brain dead.
Bad news is they're everywhere.


----------



## Mr. P

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> A note to the lower half of the board.
> 
> Understand that people come to the board for different reasons.  Some come for stimulating debate, others come to be top dog in the lower board ass sniffing circle.  Let's be clear that there are two hierarchies.  Kingdoms if you will.  The upper board is ruled by sober thinking and  reasoned arguments, not faux panache.  Clout on each must be earned separately, and points do not transfer.
> Recently, a person who shall go unnamed tried to perform an assinine coup of the northern kindom, which failed.  All are welcome to come and post there, but reason will  superecede lower board doggie circle credits.
> 
> To those who may be offended; laugh it off, it's just a message board.



Thanks for the info. going back home now?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. going back home now?



So, do you understand your recent errors?


----------



## Mr. P

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> So, do you understand your recent errors?


Yeah, I guess so..I responded to your asinine post.  
Now are you going home?


----------



## Shattered

A note to the upper half of the board.

Understand that people come to the board for different reasons. Some come for the attention they didn't receive as children, others come to relax, and just have a good time after a long day of _work_ (something quite unfamiliar to some). Let's be clear that there are _no_ hierarchies.  _No_ kingdoms, if you will. The upper board, as well as the lower board is ruled by _Jimmy_. Clout on each is not as important to some as it is to others
.
Recently, a person who shall go unnamed, but who apparently has a real problem with being ignored by anyone, tried to perform an assinine coup of the lower portion of the board, which failed. All are welcome to come and post there, but response is not guaranteed.

To those who may be offended; laugh it off, it's just a message board.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> A note to the upper half of the board.
> 
> Understand that people come to the board for different reasons. Some come for the attention they didn't receive as children, others come to relax, and just have a good time after a long day of _work_ (something quite unfamiliar to some). Let's be clear that there are _no_ hierarchies.  _No_ kingdoms, if you will. The upper board, as well as the lower board is ruled by _Jimmy_. Clout on each is not as important to some as it is to others
> .
> Recently, a person who shall go unnamed, but who apparently has a real problem with being ignored by anyone, tried to perform an assinine coup of the lower portion of the board, which failed. All are welcome to come and post there, but response is not guaranteed.
> 
> To those who may be offended; laugh it off, it's just a message board.



I knew you couldn't ignore me.  I'm flattered you recognized the great sentences in my initial post, and merely modified them to suit your bizarro agenda.  Thanks for the compliment.  I do rock, don't I!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess so..I responded to your asinine post.
> Now are you going home?




No.  That's not the errors I'm referring to.  I'm referring to you backing your dark queen in her excursion in to territory clearly not a part of her kingdom.  She is welcome to come and go there, but she must obey the laws of the land.  Ours is not a cult of personality.


----------



## Shattered

Definitely not the way to get me to like you, which you seem to be striving for.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> Definitely not the way to get me to like you, which you seem to be striving for.



Pointless warfare serves neither Kingdom.  Comparative advantage makes us both stronger.  We cater to intellect, that's our strong point.  Down here  is like the red like district, like the vietnamese sex tourism industry.


----------



## UsaPride

Before this gets to carried away, I don't want this thread closed!!

Got it!  

Now, RWA, clean out your damn PM box!!


----------



## Mr. P

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Ours is not a cult of personality.


Boy you're lucky there, ain't cha? :teeth:


----------



## UsaPride

Is this my going away party?  :tng:

Oh how I miss the weekdays, LOL!  I think I'll put that in a poem


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Is this my going away party?  :tng:
> 
> Oh how I miss the weekdays, LOL!  I think I'll put that in a poem


NONONONO not another poem!! :rotflmao:


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> NONONONO not another poem!! :rotflmao:


Not a nasty one, LOL!

Wait, I thought you liked my poems  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Not a nasty one, LOL!
> 
> Wait, I thought you liked my poems  :tng:


Well, I do. Now I hold you to a high standard for poems...No funny business, no junk.


----------



## UsaPride

Damn!  Talk about pressure!   

LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Damn!  Talk about pressure!
> 
> LOL!!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Boy you're lucky there, ain't cha? :teeth:



Yes. And the streets are paved with gold.  Come pick fruit for a living wage.


----------



## Mr. P

Hey...Shattered..got that bunny trail 
scooped out yet?


----------



## Shattered

Not yet..  Getting ready to start putting together a pan of lasagna...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not yet..  Getting ready to start putting together a pan of lasagna...


Nice creamy Navy Bean soup for me today.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nice creamy Navy Bean soup for me today.



Huh..  Trade ya half for half.


----------



## UsaPride

If anyones wondering, I'm going to have Bar~B~Que sandwiches  

I think, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Guess no one was wondering  

LOL!


----------



## Shattered

*chuckle*

Not so.. But cooking is an artform, and requires periods in the kitchen throughout the day.


----------



## UsaPride

I really wouldn't know.  I don't cook   

Well, when I do, I have to say it's darn good.  But I have to be in the mood to cook, otherwise it's like a chore.  Maybe if I had better ideas of what to cook.  That's the worse part for me is figureing out what in the world to cook.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I really wouldn't know.  I don't cook
> 
> Well, when I do, I have to say it's darn good.  *But I have to be in the mood to cook, otherwise it's like a chore.*  Maybe if I had better ideas of what to cook.  That's the worse part for me is figureing out what in the world to cook.


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

>


:rotflmao:

I knew you wouldn't get it, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I really wouldn't know.  I don't cook
> 
> Well, when I do, I have to say it's darn good.  But I have to be in the mood to cook, otherwise it's like a chore.  Maybe if I had better ideas of what to cook.  That's the worse part for me is figureing out what in the world to cook.



Here too..Not because of what it is..no one can decide what they want..I'll cook whatever the wife wants..But when I ask her "what do you want for dinner tonight" she always says, I don't know.
I don't know how to cook "I don't know" sooooooooo...it's a BIG problem for me.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh..  Trade ya half for half.


No way! I love it too much. I'll probably eat most of it anyway. And somehow
it just doesn't seem to go with lasagna.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Here too..Not because of what it is..no one can decide what they want..I'll cook whatever the wife wants..But when I ask her "what do you want for dinner tonight" she always says, I don't know.
> I don't know how to cook "I don't know" sooooooooo...it's a BIG problem for me.


*THANK YOU!!!!!!!*
Or 
"What do you want for dinner?"
"I don't care".  
"Well do you want _____?"
"No"
"Well what then?"
"I don't care"

Oh I hate that!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> *THANK YOU!!!!!!!*
> Or
> "What do you want for dinner?"
> "I don't care".
> "Well do you want _____?"
> "No"
> "Well what then?"
> "I don't care"
> 
> Oh I hate that!!!!



Yep..All that.


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> 
> I knew you wouldn't get it, LOL!!



Don't worry.. I've tried to get it.. Others say the same thing, and it doesn't make any sense when they say it either.. Kinda like a foreign language..


----------



## UsaPride

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've tried to get it



I'd much rather love to cook and know what to cook than to just hate it when a meal time rolls around and think, "Damn, we have to eat again".


----------



## Shattered

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I'd much rather love to cook and know what to cook than to just hate it when a meal time rolls around and think, "Damn, we have to eat again".



Then stop worrying about what everyone else around you wants to eat, and make what YOU want.. Either they're hungry and they'll eat it, or they're not, and they won't.

In either case, eventually they'll start giving suggestions.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Then stop worrying about what everyone else around you wants to eat, and make what YOU want.. Either they're hungry and they'll eat it, or they're not, and they won't.
> 
> In either case, eventually they'll start giving suggestions.



And that is the only way to solve this problem..It works too.


----------



## UsaPride

That arises another problem.  I usually don't like to eat.  I forget to eat, or just can't think of what I want.  It's just a  sad situation, LOL!
Mom's trying to plump me up now.  LOL!!


----------



## Shattered

Don't let her plump, unless you have access to a good gym.  A mothers first thought is always "comfort food"..  Comfort food = baaaaaaaaaaaaad.  

Unless it's a Snickers/Peanut Butter Cup Blizzard from Dairy Queen once in awhile...


----------



## UsaPride

She thinks I'm too skinny.  The thing is, I used to weigh between 115 and 120.  When I got Pregnant, I went up to 210 (the day before I had them).  It's taken me over 3 years to get back to 115.  She's used to seeing me plump and thinks I'm anarexic now, LOL!
I'm eating her food (have to or she yells, lol) but then we break out the Pilates and Yoga.  Very relaxing.


----------



## Mr. P

I'll be back later..

*See ya next weekend Grits...Take care!*


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *See ya next weekend Grits...Take care!*


Thanks P, you too!  And I hope so!! LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

I'm heading out  

To all my friends I didn't get to see, Miss Ya!!!

See yall again soon!!


----------



## Shattered

Take care, Pride..  I'll keep'm in line for you.  :halo:


----------



## UsaPride

Is that possible, really?  LOL!

Well, instead of going out, they brought "dinner" to me   
Still have to run though


----------



## sitarro

See Ya sweetie . . . stay innocent .

115 . . . wow! Nice!


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> See Ya sweetie . . . stay innocent .


Thanks sug!



> 115 . . . wow! Nice!


What's 115?  LOL!


----------



## sitarro

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Thanks sug!
> 
> 
> What's 115?  LOL!


 
 Didn't you just say a few posts ago that you have brought yourself back down to 115 pounds ?


----------



## UsaPride

sitarro said:
			
		

> Didn't you just say a few posts ago that you have brought yourself back down to 115 pounds ?


LOL!!  Yeah, lost me there for a minute, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Okay then..Damn the weekend is gone!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shhhhhhh!  I'm winning!


----------



## sitarro

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhh!  I'm winning!



What are you winning no1? :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

sitarro said:
			
		

> What are you winning no1? :teeth:



:tng:


----------



## sitarro

oh yeah . . . it's that last one to post thing I bet.  
Good luck with that.


----------



## no1tovote4

sitarro said:
			
		

> oh yeah . . . it's that last one to post thing I bet.
> Good luck with that.




Arrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

*** looks around ***

*** sees nobody  ****

*** pees on all the furniture ***

*** leaves ***


----------



## Shattered

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> *** looks around ***
> 
> *** sees nobody  ****
> 
> *** pees on all the furniture ***
> 
> *** leaves ***



Real classy..  Do you belch and spit in public, too?

_**swoons**_


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> Real classy..  Do you belch and spit in public, too?
> 
> _**swoons**_



If the money's right.


----------



## Shattered

Ugh.  Gross.

Here.. This should keep you busy for an hour or two.  Simple minds...simple pleasures:







Now go play.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ugh.  Gross.
> 
> Here.. This should keep you busy for an hour or two.  Simple minds...simple pleasures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go play.



:wank:  Thanks,  you're the best, Trixie!

** Throws a couple dollar bills down and leaves **


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin Folks.


----------



## Shattered

Mornin...


----------



## dilloduck

Morning folks


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

How's the weather Guys? It's 12 degrees here...


----------



## Shattered

I think we're actually supposed to hit 35 today..  I think it's around 9 right now.


----------



## Mr. P

Later Yank..


----------



## Mr. P

Never made it past mid 30s here yesterday..
I don't know what's in store today.


----------



## Shattered

I'm not leavin yet.. I was just saying hi to Dillo..

(Bye is a stupid name for a generic waving emoticon)


----------



## Mr. P

How's the bunny?


----------



## Shattered

Maybe he was smart and stayed in last night.


----------



## CSM

Well g'morning all. We got a nice little snow flurry yesterday. Now there's 30" of flurry all over my yard.

No wonder old people move to Florida.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Well g'morning all. We got a nice little snow flurry yesterday. Now there's 30" of flurry all over my yard.
> 
> *No wonder old people move to Florida.*


That's a LAW..CSM, when ya hit 60.


----------



## no1tovote4

Howdy all!  Today it is supposed to be 60 degrees here.

Love that CO Weather.  Just two weeks ago it was below zero and now it is almost like spring.  Just wait until May 15th when I report the blizzard that took out our electricity!


----------



## Mr. P

Mornin No1..Hey give me your fav link to
Buddist info. would ya?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's a LAW..CSM, when ya hit 60.


 Well keeeerrrraaaapppp...guess Ibetter start packing. I'm only 54 but it takes us old guys a while to get motivated


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mornin No1..Hey give me your fav link to
> Buddist info. would ya?




Here is my favorite site for Buddhist teachings.  It isn't my temple but their website is so much better.  (Could be because my Temple doesn't have a website.)

http://www.budtempchi.org/


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Here is my favorite site for Buddhist teachings.  It isn't my temple but their website is so much better.  (Could be because my Temple doesn't have a website.)
> 
> http://www.budtempchi.org/


Thanks.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Well keeeerrrraaaapppp...guess Ibetter start packing. I'm only 54 but it takes us old guys a while to get motivated


Okay...6 years to go. That should be plenty of time for me to pack too..Watch for me beside the road, I'll need a ride.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Thanks.


----------



## no1tovote4

Frickin quiet today!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Frickin quiet today!


Yeah...I've been pissin off realestate agents...And reading the Buddhist stuff.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah...I've been pissin off realestate agents...And reading the Buddhist stuff.




Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## UsaPride

Hey yall!  Picking up things from the house, jumping on to say HEY!!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fun day.


Well, the Buddist stuff is interesting..I see I already live my life *close* to some of the 12 principles.
But the realestate stuff...Gawd!!! How can ya deal with people that are suppose to know
a business and be 'Professionals' know less than you as the customer do?!!!!!!!!!!!
Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey yall!  Picking up things from the house, jumping on to say HEY!!




Little One!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey yall!  Picking up things from the house, jumping on to say HEY!!


Hey ya...*GRITS!* You love us Soooooo much..Get the library thing going!
Nice to see ya..


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Little One!!!!


SugarPlum!!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *GRITS!*





> You love us Soooooo much..Get the library thing going!
> Nice to see ya..


I do love yall!  Miss ya when I'm away too!

All I have to do is prove I live where I live.  Gotta do that today, it's my goal  

Good to see you too, Sweet P!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> SugarPlum!!!!




(SQUIGGLES!)  

What did you get some mail there?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (SQUIGGLES!)
> 
> What did you get some mail there?




I need to mail myself a letter, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Well, until we meet again


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, until we meet again


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Morning


----------



## no1tovote4

Afternoon.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Afternoon.


Oh it is huh...
STUPID WATCH


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh it is huh...
> STUPID WATCH




Why you calling me stupid and what do you want me to watch?!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Why you calling me stupid and what do you want me to watch?!


NEGATIVE GHOST RIDER.....
I was talking to my watch.
It never tells what time it is, I have to look at the damn thing. J/k


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE GHOST RIDER.....
> I was talking to my watch.
> It never tells what time it is, I have to look at the damn thing. J/k


    
Yep, for some reason ya gotta look at em. I guess their just made that way.

Afternoon Joker.


----------



## Richard & Tammy

Dang i found my way back here again''''' Who woulda thunk it''''

 :funnyface   Tammy


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

They all come back....


----------



## Shattered




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:crutch:  
......

:kiss2:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :crutch:
> ......
> 
> :kiss2:




Well, which is it?  Love me, hate me, or wanna beat the snot outta me?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, which is it?  Love me, hate me, or wanna beat the snot outta me?


It all rolls up together in some strange, kinky way!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

oh ya...
Just kidding~!~


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It all rolls up together in some strange, kinky way!



Should I be afraid?  Beatings really aren't my thing.. Neither is hatred.. I'm all about love & peace & happiness.  

(Not to mention the fact that if anyone ever laid a hand on me, it'd be the last thing they ever did)  :halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Should I be afraid?  Beatings really aren't my thing.. Neither is hatred.. I'm all about love & peace & happiness.
> 
> (Not to mention the fact that if anyone ever laid a hand on me, it'd be the last thing they ever did)  :halo:


Please look at post #9458
(that's the one above, the one above this one...)
 :cof:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Please look at post #9458
> (that's the one above, the one above this one...)
> :cof:



I know that.

Smile, Sunshine.  Pretty please?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I know that.
> 
> Smile, Sunshine.  Pretty please?


Ok...
Since I'm on my way out...
 :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Goodnight folks


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ok...
> Since I'm on my way out...
> :teeth:



Thank you.


----------



## Mr. P

Who's home? anyone?


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Me? For? 

I'm NOT in a good mood..Damn real estate MORONS!!ERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Me? For?
> 
> I'm NOT in a good mood..Damn real estate MORONS!!ERRRRRRRRRRRRR


 buy ya a bridge did ya?


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Me? For?
> 
> I'm NOT in a good mood..Damn real estate MORONS!!ERRRRRRRRRRRRR



But, you'll smile anyway, and you'll *like* it.

Cuz I said so.


----------



## Mr. P

Okay..here's the deal...
I hire you to do paper work..cuz I have to it's required..Now you make 5% commission
just for doing that..Now I do what needs to be done on the property and list it with YOU
for sale..You want to charge me 7% of the sale price as commission. I try to tell you that's 
unreasonable in so may words..You got 5% for nothing now ya want another 7%...Geeeezzzzz.
Good news is I've found some agents that'll go 4% on the re-sale..  But I still hate em all!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Morning snowbirds.


----------



## CSM

Morning....*coffeeeeeee*


----------



## Mr. P

How much snow did you end up with?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How much snow did you end up with?


 I got about 20" in my driveway...abit south of me, where I work got about 30". Another 3-6" is being forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> I got about 20" in my driveway...abit south of me, where I work got about 30". Another 3-6" is being forecast for tomorrow.



morning folks  75 here today !! :funnyface


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> morning folks  75 here today !! :funnyface


yeah, yeah, I know....


----------



## Mr. P

Man that's a bunch of snow.


----------



## no1tovote4

It is supposed to be 62 degrees here today.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:  
:coffee3:


----------



## dmp

nearing 10,000 replies.  wow 

hi y'all!


----------



## dilloduck

-=d=- said:
			
		

> nearing 10,000 replies.  wow
> 
> hi y'all!




and your commission is ??


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> nearing 10,000 replies.  wow
> 
> hi y'all!




wassuuuuuuupp!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey focker


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> hey focker




What're you doing on Friday?  We should go hit a bar somewhere.


----------



## no1tovote4

It's quiet today.  A good time for a nap.


----------



## dmp

dilloduck said:
			
		

> and your commission is ??




I got a heap-load of jack squat...not even an 'awarded' topic... 

(sigh)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I got a heap-load of jack squat...not even an 'awarded' topic...
> 
> (sigh)


**gives -d- a pat on the back**


----------



## Shattered

:kiss2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ya know....
I haven't seen that much rep giving after the system changed.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:


Hey BABY!!!


----------



## Shattered

Hey, toots..  How goes?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey, toots..  How goes?


Goes good.
on my way out the door...


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Goes good.
> on my way out the door...



Hmph.  Always leaving me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmph.  Always leaving me.


.....
..
**looks around for grouchy old man**
I love you


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> .....
> ..
> **looks around for grouchy old man**
> I love you



_**chuckle**_

Then why ya always leavin me?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**chuckle**_
> 
> Then why ya always leavin me?


Time to get off work.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Time to get off work.



 :tng:


----------



## rtwngAvngr

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's quiet today.  A good time for a nap.


   --  The monkey abhors indolence.


----------



## CSM

Morning yawl. Snowing here. Now preidicting 8 to 10. *bleh*


----------



## sitarro

CSM said:
			
		

> Morning yawl. Snowing here. Now preidicting 8 to 10. *bleh*



The weatherman is predicting a high of 79 here today , I hate this damn warm weather , it's suppose to be winter! A coldfront is coming tomorrow and it is suppose to drop to a low of 52 . . . brrrr.


----------



## dmp

woohooo!! 9500th REPLY!


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm holding out for post number 10,000.  

Howdy all!


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'm holding out for post number 10,000.
> 
> Howdy all!


 mornin folks


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'm holding out for post number 10,000.
> 
> Howdy all!


I think the next 497 are going to go sloooooooww..things seem to have changed this week.
I don't have as much time to post...and I don't see much going on really.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think the next 497 are going to go sloooooooww..things seem to have changed this week.
> I don't have as much time to post...and I don't see much going on really.


Weather is kicking my butt...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

........


----------



## dmp

I think I'm getting sick.  Maybe I should take a vacation?


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Weather is kicking my butt...


Here too..but for different reasons..It's not constant..
60-63 today..Ass kicked this Saturday..It's 60 then in the teens..then 50s then 20s
I hate the winter here...the good news is it's short.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Here too..but for different reasons..It's not constant..
> 60-63 today..Ass kicked this Saturday..It's 60 then in the teens..then 50s then 20s
> I hate the winter here...the good news is it's short.




Yeah, the back and forth weather gets to me after a while too.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the back and forth weather gets to me after a while too.



I always figure that after New Years' is over that the flowers outta start blooming.


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I always figure that after New Years' is over that the flowers outta start blooming.



They should have set the year to begin at the beginning of Spring.  It seems more logical to me than at the beginning of Winter.


----------



## dmp

heheh  Talk about going to freak some ppl out!!   moved to admin forum to mess w/ the post whores!


----------



## 5stringJeff

-=d=- said:
			
		

> heheh  Talk about going to freak some ppl out!!   moved to admin forum to mess w/ the post whores!



Post-Whore defined! 

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 9,512 
User Name Posts 
UsaPride  2233 
Mr. P  1379 
Shattered  1237 
JOKER96BRAVO  1155 
no1tovote4  803 
manu1959  471 
CSM  364 
*-=d=-  352 * 
dilloduck  344


----------



## dmp

7% of my total posts, on the forum.




NOT 1/3 or 1/4.... 


Thanks again for the cookie, though.


----------



## 5stringJeff

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 7% of my total posts, on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT 1/3 or 1/4....
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the cookie, though.



That's 6.6% of your posts, actually.  7% of your posts would be 4 posts.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Annie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Post-Whore defined!
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 9,512
> User Name Posts
> UsaPride  2233
> Mr. P  1379
> Shattered  1237
> JOKER96BRAVO  1155
> no1tovote4  803
> manu1959  471
> CSM  364
> *-=d=-  352 *
> dilloduck  344



Thank you! I am not!


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Thank you! I am not!


I aim to bring enlightenment! If I can kick Jimnyc's butt, so much the better!  :shocked: j/k sucking up!


----------



## dilloduck

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Post-Whore defined!
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 9,512
> User Name Posts
> UsaPride  2233
> Mr. P  1379
> Shattered  1237
> JOKER96BRAVO  1155
> no1tovote4  803
> manu1959  471
> CSM  364
> *-=d=-  352 *
> dilloduck  344




Had to go just far enough to get me labeled a whore I see


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Had to go just far enough to get me labeled a whore I see




Whore. I'm not!  :tng:


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Whore. I'm not!  :tng:



YA-YA I was talking bout my buddy JEFF! :fu2:


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> YA-YA I was talking bout my buddy JEFF! :fu2:


Yaw, jeff is a whore! LOL ~getting out of the way of flying objects!~


----------



## CSM

Whore??? where the hell is all my rep pointst then? and why haven't I won yet?


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Whore??? where the hell is all my rep pointst then? and why haven't I won yet?



demand a recount !!!


----------



## Mr. P

Good Mornin..
That's 1380 for me!! Who even cares?


----------



## Shattered

I think it stinks that we were made to look bad for posting in a thread someone created just to get us to post in it...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I think it stinks that we were made to look bad for posting in a thread someone created just to get us to post in it...


Someone just didn't get the word, I guess.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Someone just didn't get the word, I guess.



*shrug*

See ya on the other threads.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

R.I.P.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> *shrug*
> 
> See ya on the other threads.


Oh, I'll still be here. I'm gonna win!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh, I'll still be here. I'm gonna win!


Says you!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Didn't mean to imply that being a post-whore is bad... 

(hides in corner)


----------



## dilloduck

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to imply that being a post-whore is bad...
> 
> (hides in corner)


;

LOL  I think only a few took you seriously :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ;
> 
> LOL  I think only a few took you seriously :teeth:


I don't think anyone did. :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Fmr jarhead

No one has killed this thread yet?


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> No one has killed this thread yet?




Nope.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Then I win!


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Then I win!




What did you win?


----------



## CSM

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Then I win!


Sorry, only us post whores are allowed in here....J/K!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

:rotflmao: 
Leave it to a Marine to think just cuz he posts he wins!

Hey, how's the relocation going Bud?


----------



## dmp

how's everyone's day? I'm home sick


----------



## 5stringJeff

-=d=- said:
			
		

> how's everyone's day? I'm home sick



Might want to consider suspending the diet if you need the right foods to recuperate...


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> how's everyone's day? I'm home sick




I'm large and in charge today.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> Leave it to a Marine to think just cuz he posts he wins!
> 
> Hey, how's the relocation going Bud?



No, I win because...well just ask a Marine!

Hectic on the move stuff, and I have been out on the west coast for the last 10 days or so, also.....

I can't wait to get the right offer, here, and get on with it!


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> No, I win because...well just ask a Marine!
> 
> Hectic on the move stuff, and I have been out on the west coast for the last 10 days or so, also.....
> 
> I can't wait to get the right offer, here, and get on with it!




Selling a house sucks.  I am so glad that I am not currently on the market.


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> No, I win because...well just ask a Marine!
> 
> Hectic on the move stuff, and I have been out on the west coast for the last 10 days or so, also.....
> 
> I can't wait to get the right offer, here, and get on with it!


Hectic...Yep..I hate it..told the wife when we bought this one it was the last.
This is my third...We'll see, somehow I think there's another out there. Smaller


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Fmr jarhead

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hectic...Yep..I hate it..told the wife when we bought this one it was the last.
> This is my third...We'll see, somehow I think there's another out there. Smaller



This will be my 5th!  (never had one for more than 4 years.....I have never lost money on a transaction, and have actually done very well...all things considered.

I expect there will be 1 more move in about 5 years or so....to head out west, but for now, Ft Lauderdale area awaits!


----------



## no1tovote4

Going home now!

You can commence talking about me.


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> This will be my 5th!  (never had one for more than 4 years.....I have never lost money on a transaction, and have actually done very well...all things considered.
> 
> I expect there will be 1 more move in about 5 years or so....to head out west, but for now, Ft Lauderdale area awaits!


No more than 4 years? Man..I've been in this one 12 1/2 now. Good news is
banks an such love that stability..Bad news is you acquire 12 years of shit!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Going home now!
> 
> You can commence talking about me.


hehehehe...okay.


----------



## pennyville73

Hello everyone!


----------



## CSM

Mornin yawl. Cold up here but at least it isn't snowing.


----------



## Mr. P

32 here..colder during the day, freezing rain/sleet tonight with 2" accumulation by morning.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> 32 here..colder during the day, freezing rain/sleet tonight with 2" accumulation by morning.


Winter Wonderland...your turn!


----------



## dilloduck

cloudy drizzle and in the 50s---I ALMOST would rather it snow.


----------



## Mr. P

Yeah..well I'm angry with both you and CSM! It's YOUR rain moving in here and HIS cold air
that's going to give us ice...Boy some friends!!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah..well I'm angry with both you and CSM! It's YOUR rain moving in here and HIS cold air
> that's going to give us ice...Boy some friends!!!!



Louisanna promised us they wouldn't let it go any further . :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Louisanna promised us they wouldn't let it go any further . :teeth:


uh huh..sure.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah..well I'm angry with both you and CSM! It's YOUR rain moving in here and HIS cold air
> that's going to give us ice...Boy some friends!!!!




We can give our bad weather to other states?  Why haven't I been told this before!  I cede all of the plains snow to the mountains, they can have it and I love to ski.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yeah..well I'm angry with both you and CSM! It's YOUR rain moving in here and HIS cold air
> that's going to give us ice...Boy some friends!!!!


Last I checked, I am a bit further east than most folks here and most of the weather travelling across the US goes from west to east...of course for Mr. P I finagalled a bit and sent him some nice cool breezes...heh


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We can give our bad weather to other states?  Why haven't I been told this before!  I cede all of the plains snow to the mountains, they can have it and I love to ski.


Well, come on over, if ya can. Chances are the Atlanta airport will shut down...
boy that screws the countries air traffic up! If ya can get here, you can ski down
Peachtree street right in the middle of Atlanta, no one will be there.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Last I checked, I am a bit further east than most folks here and most of the weather travelling across the US goes from west to east...of course for Mr. P I finagalled a bit and sent him some nice cool breezes...heh


Yes, you are correct..weather tends to flow west to east..for the most part. So how did you manage this? Damnit!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, come on over, if ya can. Chances are the Atlanta airport will shut down...
> boy that screws the countries air traffic up! If ya can get here, you can ski down
> Peachtree street right in the middle of Atlanta, no one will be there.



Toboggan time!


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yes, you are correct..weather tends to flow west to east..for the most part. So how did you manage this? Damnit!


I got connections... I know the god of war well and he/she has connections, etc.

Actually, it's all part of the plot.


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I got connections... I know the god of war well and he/she has connections, etc.
> 
> Actually, it's all part of the plot.


I dealt with weather on a national basis for so many years, I've come to love it, 
hate it and sorta understand it.

It's the plot alright..There's a high pressure area over eastern Pa. that's pumping cold air
down here and a low pressure area over south LA. that's pumping in the moisture...So when they hit
we get ice...

You don't wanna know what's in store for you.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Fighting through the morning usual BS.....dropping in to say hey

22 degrees and sunny!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Fighting through the morning usual BS.....dropping in to say hey
> 
> 22 degrees and sunny!


When do you 'have' to be in Fla. bud?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

When I get there  (I told 'em, I would not be in a rush...gotta milk all the profit I can out of this sale)

I suspect it'll be mid April (if we really take our time.


----------



## dmp

Ya gotta know when to hold 'em...


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Ya gotta know when to hold 'em...



 

All the time!


----------



## dmp

...know when to fold 'em...


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...know when to fold 'em...



know when to walk away...


----------



## Fmr jarhead

and know when to run


----------



## no1tovote4

You don't count your money while you're sitting at the table...


----------



## no1tovote4

Where did everybody go?!!



Did Big Brother get you all?!!


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You don't count your money while you're sitting at the table...



There'll be time enough for countin', when the dealin's done.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

-=d=- said:
			
		

> There'll be time enough for countin', when the dealin's done.



Insert...."When you're sittin at the table...."  

Now carry on D


----------



## Fmr jarhead

ooopppsss comprehension didn't keep up with my reading....I must be from Ft Wayne or something


----------



## UsaPride

Hello Friends!!!   I'm Baaaaaack!


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hello Friends!!!   I'm Baaaaaack!


Hi there USAPride!!!! We missed you.


----------



## UsaPride

I missed you too, sweets!!!  Hey, I keep looking for those measurement instructions, LOL!  :tng:


----------



## CSM

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I missed you too, sweets!!!  Hey, I keep looking for those measurement instructions, LOL!  :tng:


Erk...my bad...I'll send them when I get home


----------



## dmp

Hello-Hello


----------



## UsaPride

CSM said:
			
		

> Erk...my bad...I'll send them when I get home


LOL!!  I'll be here all weekend   
I was just thinking about that the other day.


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Hello-Hello


Hey, D!  Um, can't see your picture


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hello Friends!!!   I'm Baaaaaack!




Little One!   

I see you went back to being a Stealth Poster.


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, D!  Um, can't see your picture


 HEY dudette !!


----------



## Mr. P

*Grits!​* ​


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Little One!
> 
> I see you went back to being a Stealth Poster.


Oops, sorry!  Gotta go visible, huh?!  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> HEY dudette !!


Hey, ducky


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *Grits!​* ​




Hey Sweet P!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Little One!


Sorry, SugarPlum, forgot to say hey.

HEY!!!


----------



## UsaPride

Gotta run for a few minutes,  Mom wants to play before she goes.

I'll be back


----------



## dmp

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey, D!  Um, can't see your picture


I know - the server i'm hosting from is down


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sorry, SugarPlum, forgot to say hey.
> 
> HEY!!!



  (squiggles)


----------



## UsaPride

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I know - the server i'm hosting from is down


What is it?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (squiggles)


----------



## UsaPride

Where is everybody??  I figured if I got here early enough, I might just catch some of you weekday posters (um, JOKER!!!).  LOL!


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Where is everybody??  I figured if I got here early enough, I might just catch some of you weekday posters (um, JOKER!!!).  LOL!


 invisable !!


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> invisable !!


WHAT??  I hope it's not because I'm here


----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

> WHAT??  I hope it's not because I'm here



it's a little trick we all planned while you were gone----thats all I can say


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> it's a little trick we all planned while you were gone----thats all I can say


Um, okay.  I can go so everyone can start posting again.   

Or I'll just go back to invisible


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Um, okay.  I can go so everyone can start posting again.
> 
> Or I'll just go back to invisible




hi


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hi


Hey sunshine!!  

I haven't gone invisible yet so you knew I was here, right?!  Don't wanna bug ya  :tng:  LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey sunshine!!
> 
> I haven't gone invisible yet so you knew I was here, right?!  Don't wanna bug ya  :tng:  LOL!



how are things?


----------



## UsaPride

Pretty good.  Taking one day at a time, hoping for the best, LOL!  What else can ya do?!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Pretty good.  Taking one day at a time, hoping for the best, LOL!  What else can ya do?!




drink and have sex....come on over


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> drink and have sex....come on over


My two favorite pasttimes  :tng:

LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Where is everybody??  I figured if I got here early enough, I might just catch some of you weekday posters (um, JOKER!!!).  LOL!




Joker hasn't been on today...  Me, I just have a lot of work.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> My two favorite pasttimes  :tng:
> 
> LOL!!



mine to....unfortunatley most of the time i am by myself


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Joker hasn't been on today...  Me, I just have a lot of work.


I seen Joker's name up, but he didn't talk   

I'm glad you're working and just not ditching here because of me.  :tng:


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> unfortunatley most of the time i am by myself


same here


----------



## Mr. P

It's been slow all week here, pride.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's been slow all week here, pride.


Oh good, I won't take it personally then, LOL!

Gotta take the kids to their daddy.  Be back later


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Oh good, I won't take it personally then, LOL!
> 
> Gotta take the kids to their daddy.  Be back later




Time to go home.  The kids and wife are at the in-Laws today so I will probably be back on later.


----------



## UsaPride

Back, finally, LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hi
.....
Just checking in
Bye


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Bye


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


Have some "welcome back" rep....
 :kiss2:


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :kiss2:




I've sure missed you


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Have some "welcome back" rep....
> :kiss2:


Edited this


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I've sure missed you


Me too...
I miss seeing your big firm...
uhhh nevermind!


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Have some "welcome back" rep....


Right back at cha  


> :kiss2:


That too


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Me too...
> I miss seeing your big firm...
> uhhh nevermind!


Uh Huh!  You did get that picture!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Right back at cha
> 
> That too


  
Goodnight everyone.
I still have an assload of work to do.
See ya Monday.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Uh Huh!  You did get that picture!


 :shocked: 
What picture???
WHAT PICTURE????????


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> See ya Monday.


Not me


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> What picture???
> WHAT PICTURE????????


The one I sent to your email


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> The one I sent to your email


No I didn't...
You're teasing me huh?
Send it to me for real.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You're teasing me huh?


I was, sorry.  That was rude of me.


> Send it to me for real.


What?  "The" picture?  LOL!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I was, sorry.  That was rude of me.
> 
> What?  "The" picture?  LOL!!



I see how it is....
** sulks at last comment **
Good night.


----------



## UsaPride

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good night.


No sulking, I'll see what I can do  

Good night, sweets!!


----------



## manu1959

bye everyone.....too much work


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bye everyone


Bye, sunshine!!  Good seeing you again, even if it's just for a minute, LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

Hey!  Little One!  Where's my picture?!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey!  Little One!  Where's my picture?!!


Hey SugarPlum!  What picture?  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Hey SugarPlum!  What picture?  :tng:




All this talk about sending pictures, I just wanted to make sure I got one too!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> All this talk about sending pictures, I just wanted to make sure I got one too!


Well, I'm going to be taking pictures of the kids next week, so maybe I'll get one or two of me


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to be taking pictures of the kids next week, so maybe I'll get one or two of me



hey wear a white t-shirt and make sure they splash you


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey wear a white t-shirt and make sure they splash you


LOL!!!  It's supposed to snow tomorrow, yeah I'm sure by next week it'll be warm enough to wash the car in the bikini  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  It's supposed to snow tomorrow, yeah I'm sure by next week it'll be warm enough to wash the car in the bikini  :tng:



cool send those pics too


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> cool send those pics too


    Goober!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Goober!!



   goober lover


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> goober lover


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> goober lover


NASTY!!  :tng:

LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

>


Thanks, Said1!!


----------



## UsaPride

I need a cigerette, but I know as soon as I get up to go outside, my grandma's gonna grab the computer to play solataire and she doesn't like to give it back, LOL!
Hey, this is a good way to quit smoking, LOL!


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

>



hi said....you sure can take a punch


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hi said....you sure can take a punch



And you sure are brave.


----------



## UsaPride

Said1 said:
			
		

> And you sure are brave.


:rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> And you sure are brave.



nah  ask pride i am all mushy....plus i luv ya


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah  ask pride i am all mushy....plus i luv ya


Yeah, a mushy smartass  :tng:

But, he luvs ya


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Yeah, a mushy smartass  :tng:
> 
> But, he luvs ya



guilty as charged


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> guilty as charged


LOL!!!


----------



## manu1959

nite pride and said....have a nice weekend


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nite pride and said....have a nice weekend




Smell ya.   

No offense, I say that to everyone.




.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nite pride and said....have a nice weekend


You too sweets!!  Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You too sweets!!  Hope to see you again soon!




Are ya still on or did you cede your computer to the Grandma?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Are ya still on or did you cede your computer to the Grandma?


She took it but I got it back.   How ya doin', Sugar Plum?!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> She took it but I got it back.   How ya doin', Sugar Plum?!




(squiggles)

I am feeling fine.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> (squiggles)






> I am feeling fine.


Good!!  Me too!  So, everyone left you?


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good!!  Me too!  So, everyone left you?




Fridays are my free day.  My wife takes the kids over to the in-laws and I get a night of typing or reading whichever most draws me at the time.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Fridays are my free day.


Very cool!!  That's very nice of your wife!  So, typing is winning tonight, huh?!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Very cool!!  That's very nice of your wife!  So, typing is winning tonight, huh?!




And last week too, the book isn't going anywhere.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And last week too, the book isn't going anywhere.


LOL!!  I get my reading in during the week  

Oh, and my Logic Problems.  I love those things!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> LOL!!  I get my reading in during the week
> 
> Oh, and my Logic Problems.  I love those things!!




I have Dell's Big Book of Logic Problems.  It is huge.  I am about halfway through with it.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have Dell's Big Book of Logic Problems.  It is huge.  I am about halfway through with it.


    

I have a Dell's Logic Problem book (brought it with me actually) and I love it!  I looked for over 3 months for one and FINALLY found one Friday.  I would love a Big Book, that would ROCK!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I have a Dell's Logic Problem book (brought it with me actually) and I love it!  I looked for over 3 months for one and FINALLY found one Friday.  I would love a Big Book, that would ROCK!!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


Have you found some that don't have enough clues?  LOL!  I found 2 in my book that is so lacking one clue from each.  It's wierd!


----------



## manu1959

it is all clear to me now as this must be the commandments they live by..........

I am not the Lord thy God. Thou shalt have strange gods before me.
(OK explains lefts love for Ted Kennedy)

Thou shall take the name of the Lord thy God in vain. (Ok explains lefts distain for religion)

Remember thou shalt not keep the Sabbath Day. (Explains the windsurfing)

Thou shalt not Honor thy Father and thy Mother. (Justifies that whole anti corporal punishment thing)

Thou shalt kill. (pro choice stance is clear now)

Thou shalt commit adultery. (Explains Marilynn Monroe, Donna Rice and Monica

Thou shalt steal. (Explains Clinton trying to leave the white house with the china)

Thou shalt bear false witness against thy neighbor. (Explains Barbara Boxer)

Thou shalt covet thy neighbour's wife. (Explains Bill Clinton)

Thou shalt covet thy neighbour's goods. (Explains John Kerry and the ketchup queen)


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Have you found some that don't have enough clues?  LOL!  I found 2 in my book that is so lacking one clue from each.  It's wierd!




No, so far all of mine have the clues.


----------



## UsaPride

Manu, Sunshine, Where did that come from?  LOL!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Manu, Sunshine, Where did that come from?  LOL!



i wrote it


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Manu, Sunshine, Where did that come from?  LOL!




He deleted it and posted it in the religion section above.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, so far all of mine have the clues.


Ah, lucky!!  I was thinking I had to be just missing something.  But good gracious, there's no way, with at least one of them, that it's me.  Hate that!  
I try to show others how to do it, it's really alot of fun, but no one gets it, LOL!  You're actually the first person I "know" that does them.


----------



## no1tovote4

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> He deleted it and posted it in the religion section above.




Oh, he didn't delete it he just posted it in the religion section above.  Sorry manu, didn't mean to misrepresent!

LOL.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Ah, lucky!!  I was thinking I had to be just missing something.  But good gracious, there's no way, with at least one of them, that it's me.  Hate that!
> I try to show others how to do it, it's really alot of fun, but no one gets it, LOL!  You're actually the first person I "know" that does them.




Yeah, I have never met anyone that does them either.  However they sold the book at King Soopers so there must be more than just us two!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have never met anyone that does them either.  However they sold the book at King Soopers so there must be more than just us two!


I used to find them at the grocery store but they quit selling them    I figured since I was the only person that does them, LOL!

Thank goodness Wal-Mart had them.  I was starting to get real depressed, lol!  I have tons of them at home from when I was pregnant, instead of food, I actually craved logic problems.  Pretty weird!  LOL!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I used to find them at the grocery store but they quit selling them    I figured since I was the only person that does them, LOL!
> 
> Thank goodness Wal-Mart had them.  I was starting to get real depressed, lol!  I have tons of them at home from when I was pregnant, instead of food, I actually craved logic problems.  Pretty weird!  LOL!




Probably means that your wee ones are going to be SuuuperGeniuses like Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Probably means that your wee ones are going to be SuuuperGeniuses like Wile E. Coyote.


Well, that's not really a compliment, now is it?!  LOL!  
They really are smart.  They'll be 4 in May, and my son already knows what his cranium, mandible, patellas, pelvis, and phalanges are, LOL!  It's so cool to see him say them.  They're both so smart, they just astound me!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, that's not really a compliment, now is it?!  LOL!
> They really are smart.  They'll be 4 in May, and my son already knows what his cranium, mandible, patellas, pelvis, and phalanges are, LOL!  It's so cool to see him say them.  They're both so smart, they just astound me!!



when they do the "naked butt dance"    you may reconsider


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> when they do the "naked butt dance"    you may reconsider


     I just got a "booty dance" the other night.  I don't know what that was about but they were naked (just out of bath) and shaking their behinds at me chanting "booty, booty, booty", LOL!
I said they were smart, I never said they were sane.  After all, they are my children


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I just got a "booty dance" the other night.  I don't know what that was about but they were naked (just out of bath) and shaking their behinds at me chanting "booty, booty, booty", LOL!
> I said they were smart, I never said they were sane.  After all, they are my children



wait till they do that with their little friends and everyone is sporting wood


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> I just got a "booty dance" the other night.  I don't know what that was about but they were naked (just out of bath) and shaking their behinds at me chanting "booty, booty, booty", LOL!
> I said they were smart, I never said they were sane.  After all, they are my children



At least they are potty trained, I hate chasing the youngest right out of the bath.  You never know when that thing is going to go off!

14 months now and that girl talks in sentences!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> wait till they do that with their little friends and everyone is sporting wood


   Um, please tell me they won't be teenagers!!  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> At least they are potty trained, I hate chasing the youngest right out of the bath.  You never know when that thing is going to go off!


The potty training took us FOREVER!  They wanted to do what THEY wanted to do, it was just so tiring!!  I thought they'd be wearing pampers in kindergarten, LOL!



> 14 months now and that girl talks in sentences!


Awesome!!  She is a smart little thing!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Hi folks!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Awesome!!  She is a smart little thing!!!



That she is, and she has started experimenting with the potty so I think we may be free of diapers soon!

Little booger just won't gain weight or height though.  The Doc doesn't seem to worried but she just may be the tiniest little person I have ever seen walk.


----------



## UsaPride

Hey P!  Where ya been hidin'??


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi folks!




Heya P!  What's Cooking?


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That she is, and she has started experimenting with the potty so I think we may be free of diapers soon!


VERY LUCKY!!!



> Little booger just won't gain weight or height though.  The Doc doesn't seem to worried but she just may be the tiniest little person I have ever seen walk.


LMAO!!!  I can relate, SugarPlum, Payton started walking at 9 months.  She looked like a little dollbaby and honestly, it was scary as hell!!!  I mean, she freaked people out because she was so tiny and just walking around, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Just watching this show on Gary Ridgeway..The Green river Killer for you west coasters.
What a wacko!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> VERY LUCKY!!!
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!  I can relate, SugarPlum, Payton started walking at 9 months.  She looked like a little dollbaby and honestly, it was scary as hell!!!  I mean, she freaked people out because she was so tiny and just walking around, LOL!





Yeah, but I have a friend with a 6 month old that is bigger than my 14 month old.  She actually measures in the negative percentages in weight and height.  I worry even if the Doc doesn't seem to.

Occasionally I will bust out in laughter just watching the little booger go.  All the dexterity that my first didn't have spilled out and got into this one!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi folks!



Hi Mr P


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I have a friend with a 6 month old that is bigger than my 14 month old.  She actually measures in the negative percentages in weight and height.  I worry even if the Doc doesn't seem to.
> 
> Occasionally I will bust out in laughter just watching the little booger go.  All the dexterity that my first didn't have spilled out and got into this one!



my daughter is a rail....doctor always says."would ya rather she looked like the pillsbury dough boy?"


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> my daughter is a rail....doctor always says."would ya rather she looked like the pillsbury dough boy?"




My first one was a tank.  She was so huge she was about 8 months before she rolled over, just a little too chubby.  It seems my kids live in the extremes.  However she is just the sweetest and easiest to care for child I have ever seen.  The second is pretty much her opposite in all things.  She is sweet but has all the energy and dexterity the first doesn't and just as tiny as can be.

Oh Gaw!  If we don't stop talking about the kiddies I might just get something in my eye!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I have a friend with a 6 month old that is bigger than my 14 month old.


That would be wierd!  LOL!


> She actually measures in the negative percentages in weight and height.  I worry even if the Doc doesn't seem to.


Both mine were very small.  They're still somewhat small, but alot bigger percentage wise.  I was always worried, but then I look at my husbands family, and it has to be in the genes, LOL!



> Occasionally I will bust out in laughter just watching the little booger go.


LOL!!  I know exactly what you're saying, lol!!!


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My first one was a tank.  She was so huge she was about 8 months before she rolled over, just a little too chubby.  It seems my kids live in the extremes.  However she is just the sweetest and easiest to care for child I have ever seen.  The second is pretty much her opposite in all things.  She is sweet but has all the energy and dexterity the first doesn't and just as tiny as can be.
> 
> Oh Gaw!  If we don't stop talking about the kiddies I might just get something in my eye!




ok.let get some pics outa pride then


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok.let get some pics outa pride then


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh Gaw!  If we don't stop talking about the kiddies I might just get something in my eye!


Don't do that!  Yours are just gone tonight.  Mine are gone all weekend.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok.let get some pics outa pride then


Sorry, I pick them up Monday


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok.let get some pics outa pride then


She's photo challenged.


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Don't do that!  Yours are just gone tonight.  Mine are gone all weekend.




Yah, Don't worry.  I don't have any spare onions around anyway.


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> She's photo challenged.


LOL!  How true!!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yah, Don't worry.  I don't have any spare onions around anyway.


Shoot, I'm not going to cry.  I need this weekend after the week that I've had with them, lol!!  Now, tomorrow I'll be getting all misty, but not tonight.  I refuse


----------



## manu1959

which one is pride in this line up....and the others


    :finger:  :wank:


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> which one is pride in this line up....and the others
> 
> 
> :finger:  :wank:




Now I gotta clean my screen.  That's alcohol abuse manu!

I tried to give ya some points but I have given you points too recently.


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> which one is pride in this line up....and the others
> 
> 
> :finger:  :wank:


I have me picked out...


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I have me picked out...




Yeah, I'm pretty clear where I am in that lineup too.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> which one is pride in this line up....and the others


This one,          , funny guy!  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

Hey Manu...what was it you do again..design of some sort, I forget...


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Manu...what was it you do again..design of some sort, I forget...



architect...mbharch.com...i do the multi family housing stuff and historic rehab


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> This one,          , funny guy!  :tng:




no no no you are the one with the weather meters


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> architect...


Dammit, I was replying "architect", but then I started second guessing myself and didn't post!  

I hate it when that happens, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> no no no you are the one with the weather meters


weather meters??  LMAO!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Dammit, I was replying "architect", but then I started second guessing myself and didn't post!
> 
> I hate it when that happens, LOL!




try viagra


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> weather meters??  LMAO!!



pink erasers?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> try viagra


Is that why men need it?  They start second guessing themselves?


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pink erasers?


LMAO!!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Is that why men need it?  They start second guessing themselves?




not sure .... mine gets hard when the wind blows


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> mine gets hard when the wind blows


Good thing you don't live in Chicago, you'd never get anywhere, lol!!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> not sure .... mine gets hard when the wind blows




and when I think about the wind blowing.


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Good thing you don't live in Chicago, you'd never get anywhere, lol!!  :tng:



well i could just point it into the wind...more aerodynamic you know


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> and when I think about the wind blowing.


    That's a hard life you got there


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> and when I think about the wind blowing.




dated this girl once...name was wendy.. drink enough...and well


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's a hard life you got there




LOL.  Pun intended?


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> That's a hard life you got there




lost of stiff competition don't cha know...but hey i am defo up for it


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> well i could just point it into the wind...more aerodynamic you know


:rotflmao:
Now there's tea everywhere, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.  Pun intended?


Of course


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> Now there's tea everywhere, LOL!



so that is what you least coasters call it ...tea?

oh ...and no touching my pppppun.


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> so that is what you least coasters call it ...tea?


It's tea!!!  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> It's tea!!!  :tng:




Yeah, Long Island Iced Tea.


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for me to go.  See y'all later!


----------



## UsaPride

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Time for me to go.  See y'all later!


Goodnight, Sugar Plum!!


----------



## UsaPride

I should be posting here before I go today, LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Thought you were here all weekend?
What ya mean, before I go?


----------



## UsaPride

I'm not sure.  My cousin asked if I would come stay with her tonight.  She thinks I need to spend a night out with people my own age, LOL!!  Not sure if I'm going but shes pretty demanding and somehow, usually, gets her way, LOL!


----------



## Mr. P

Oh, I see, she must have read that book in the other thread, huh?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh, I see, she must have read that book in the other thread, huh?


She wrote the book in the other thread, LOL!!!  She's not bitchy( well, to me) just very persuasive!


----------



## Mr. P

Idea...tell her to come spend the night with you..then we can play with her too.


----------



## UsaPride

:rotflmao:
She's more of a reality chick, LOL!!


----------



## Mr. P

Oh, a Bar Fly, huh?


----------



## UsaPride

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh, a Bar Fly, huh?


Well, she's more into house parties.  I'm sure they'll be some treats for me when I get there


----------



## UsaPride

Alright, my friends, I'm gone again!  Until we meet again..........


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hi


----------



## UsaPride

hi


----------



## no1tovote4

hi


----------



## UsaPride

:cof:


----------



## dilloduck

Hey dudette !


----------



## UsaPride

Hey Ducky!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Highest!


----------



## UsaPride

Hey P


----------



## Mr. P

What are you doing here today? Library?


----------



## UsaPride

Grandmas.  We came over to use her sewing machine to make all the kids some pajama pants.  Sounds like fun, huh?!  LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

Oops, apparently mom's ready to get started.  Gotta run for now, but will definately pop back on before we leave


----------



## manu1959

morning from tinfoil hat country :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning from tinfoil hat country :cof:


Ahhhh...the land of fruits an Nuts checks in.


----------



## UsaPride

Now she's slacking off, I'm too impatient for this mess!!


Hey Sunshine!!  How's it going??


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhhh...the land of fruits an Nuts checks in.



yep...the fruit has spoiled and the nuts have been crushed


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> yep...the fruit has spoiled and the nuts have been crushed


Best news I've had all day!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the nuts have been crushed


Sounds painful  :tng:


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Now she's slacking off, I'm too impatient for this mess!!
> 
> 
> Hey Sunshine!!  How's it going??




slave driver....life is good...sunny warm weekend got to work in the garden with my daughter...she thinks roses are scary now..


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Sounds painful  :tng:



the fags seem to like it


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> slave driver


:tng:  Just impatient


> ....life is good...sunny warm weekend got to work in the garden with my daughter...she thinks roses are scary now..


Sounds nice, other than the scary roses.  What's that about?  
I used to be scared of bushes, but only because I got spankings with the branches, LOL!


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the fags seem to like it


Crushed nuts??  OUCH!!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :tng:  Just impatient
> 
> Sounds nice, other than the scary roses.  What's that about?
> I used to be scared of bushes, but only because I got spankings with the branches, LOL!



she did not know about the thorns


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Crushed nuts??  OUCH!!



hey they think a fist up your bum is fun....morons


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> she did not know about the thorns


    You didn't warn her first??


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You didn't warn her first??



she is two, she doesn't speak english or follow directions...and she is quick


----------



## UsaPride

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hey they think a fist up your bum is fun....morons


You don't??


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> You don't??




nope my ass is an exit not an entrance


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:nine:


----------



## no1tovote4

:happy2:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## manu1959




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

>



:coffee3:

A little loud, aren't we?


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :coffee3:
> 
> A little loud, aren't we?



they are from the deaf dumb and blind school :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:gross2:


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> they are from the deaf dumb and blind school :funnyface




Hellen Keller's Wave Institute?

Could you imagine the ads?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hellen Keller's Wave Institute?
> 
> Could you imagine the ads?


Printed in braille???
ok, this is mean.
We need to stop


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Printed in braille???
> ok, this is mean.
> We need to stop



what if they don't have hands? how will they read the braile?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what if they don't have hands? how will they read the braile?


with their nose???
ahhh you guys are making me be evil...
Stop, before we get thrashed...


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> with their nose???
> ahhh you guys are making me be evil...
> Stop, before we get thrashed...



no way this is serious, how will the litlle deaf dumb and blind double amputee paralized little kids do the wave.....that's it ... no one can do the wave anymore ...


----------



## Mr. P

That's loud!! Deaf an dumb..huh..
I can hear a gnat fart at 100 yards and I
can hear them arms wave too!..Ya'll just wanna keep me from my nap, don't cha?
Now quite down!!

PS..don't tell the wife bout my excellant hearing..I want to continue the selective
hearing plan, I like it that way.


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> no way this is serious, how will the litlle deaf dumb and blind double amputee paralized little kids do the wave.....that's it ... no one can do the wave anymore ...




In order to make it all equal, we will all have to wear blindfolds, earplugs, and tie our arms and legs to a wheelchair from now on!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's loud!! Deaf an dumb..huh..
> I can hear a gnat fart at 100 yards and I
> can hear them arms wave too!..Ya'll just wanna keep me from my nap, don't cha?
> Now quite down!!
> 
> PS..don't tell the wife bout my excellant hearing..I want to continue the selective
> hearing plan, I like it that way.



a man comes home from work plops down in his chair and says."honey please bring me a beer it is about to start."  she brings him a beer and says " her you honey, tough day at work?" ....he grunts...and cracks the beer


ten minutes later: "honey please bring me a beer it is about to start."

she sighs and brings him another beer


ten minutes later: "honey please bring me a beer it is about to start."

she storms out of the kitchen rating and raving about waht a lazy, no good, hard drink sonof .....

he sighs and mutters to himself............its started


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> a man comes home from work plops down in his chair and says."honey please bring me a beer it is about to start."  she brings him a beer and says " her you honey, tough day at work?" ....he grunts...and cracks the beer
> 
> 
> ten minutes later: "honey please bring me a beer it is about to start."
> 
> she sighs and brings him another beer
> 
> 
> ten minutes later: "honey please bring me a beer it is about to start."
> 
> she storms out of the kitchen rating and raving about waht a lazy, no good, hard drink sonof .....
> 
> he sighs and mutters to himself............its started


   Mine is voice activated too.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Mine is voice activated too.



i keep pointing the remote at her and pressing mute but nothing happens


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i keep pointing the remote at her and pressing mute but nothing happens




It doesn't work on my kids any more than the wife....


----------



## Mr. P

This is dangerous territory guys. Only the most experienced
married guys should even consider this.

1. You switch on the voice filter.
2. You switch on the auto grunt.
3. Set the BIG problem detector.


Now, #1 and #2 no problem. BUT if #3 detects..."What do you think about that",
you could be in BIG trouble. If you say, "Whatever you think, Dear" you may have just agreed to
an entire new Living room, a new car, or Gawd knows what else! So, never say that...here's what ya do...
Get up and say, "Well, I'll think about it while I do the yard work" then get the hell out of the house
before she reminds you it's winter...Hide in the garage and find something that MUST be done right now,
something she knows nothing about..Then you can claim that you were so involved with not getting hurt
while working you forgot what she said...Hey it works. *Most of the time.*


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> This is dangerous territory guys. Only the most experienced
> married guys should even consider this.
> 
> 1. You switch on the voice filter.
> 2. You switch on the auto grunt.
> 3. Set the BIG problem detector.
> 
> 
> Now, #1 and #2 no problem. BUT if #3 detects..."What do you think about that",
> you could be in BIG trouble. If you say, "Whatever you think, Dear" you may have just agreed to
> an entire new Living room, a new car, or Gawd knows what else! So, never say that...here's what ya do...
> Get up and say, "Well, I'll think about it while I do the yard work" then get the hell out of the house
> before she reminds you it's winter...Hide in the garage and find something that MUST be done right now,
> something she knows nothing about..Then you can claim that you were so involved with not getting hurt
> while working you forgot what she said...Hey it works. *Most of the time.*



the garden and the garage....pretty much all i have left


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> the garden and the garage....pretty much all i have left


  Well, you're not alone, it's a BIG club!


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, you're not alone, it's a BIG club!



i used to have a studio in a separate building away from the house....kids play room and her office now


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i used to have a studio in a separate building away from the house....kids play room and her office now


I still have 'my' closet!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I have my man-cave (garage) 
equiped with a card table, an electronic dart board,
a beer fridge, and tools...lots and lots of tools.


----------



## dmp

getting closer.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I have my man-cave (garage)
> equiped with a card table, an electronic dart board,
> a beer fridge, and tools...lots and lots of tools.




I have a barn.  I have yet to equip it with a fridge but it is in the plans.  The tack shed has a couch, etc.  It can be very comfortable and quiet in there.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have a barn.  I have yet to equip it with a fridge but it is in the plans.  The tack shed has a couch, etc.  It can be very comfortable and quiet in there.


Sounds like you have room for a pool table...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have room for a pool table...



Gotta get me one of those too.


----------



## manu1959

how about an indoor trampoline like the man show?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> how about an indoor trampoline like the man show?




I don't think I have quite enough ceiling room for that.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I don't think I have quite enough ceiling room for that.



we could dig a hole in the floor drop it in the hole


----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> we could dig a hole in the floor drop it in the hole




True, it is a dirt floor in the barn.


----------



## UsaPride

Had to pop on to say bye all!!   Heading back to the country now


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Had to pop on to say bye all!!   Heading back to the country now




bye hottie


----------



## no1tovote4

Bye.  I too am needed at home.  I therefore will begin my travels.  I will use some of the advise from Mr. P and others tonight and let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## manu1959

bye for now


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bye for now




Smell ya later!


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Smell ya later!



Hey! What's with you people stealing my stolen jokes!


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hey! What's with you people stealing my stolen jokes!




LOL.

Stealing your jokes?  We've been saying that for decades.  Plus it is a quote from the Simpsons.  

Bart:  I can't believe that Smell Ya Later replaced Goodbye in the English Language.

It was in the episode that he saw the future at the Native Casino.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Stealing your jokes?  We've been saying that for decades.  Plus it is a quote from the Simpsons.
> 
> Bart:  I can't believe that Smell Ya Later replaced Goodbye in the English Language.
> 
> It was in the episode that he saw the future at the Native Casino.



Take a deep breath, you seem tense.


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Take a deep breath, you seem tense.




It comes from arguing aboot abortion.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It comes from arguing aboot abortion.



Another wise guy, eh?


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Another wise guy, eh?




Who me, eh?  I don't think so! Eh, hoser?

 :happy2:


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Who me, eh?  I don't think so! Eh, hoser?
> 
> :happy2:



Take off.  :spank3:


----------



## Said1

Eh! It's a order, not a question.


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Eh! It's a order, not a question.


 :fifty:


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :fifty:



That's you running upstairs to kick more CL ass.   :ali:


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's you running upstairs to kick more CL ass.   :ali:




Nah, it's me accidentally running into a closet to avoid Canadian retribution!  Eh?

:teeth:


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Canadian retribution!



No such thing! We just harbour deep seeded resentments, then vote with the UN.


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> No such thing! We just harbour deep seeded resentments, then vote with the UN.




Okay then!  I will just try to find the stairs.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Okay then!  I will just try to find the stairs.




You're ok, as long as voting isn't invovled.


----------



## no1tovote4

Night all!  Time to progress the study of the back of my eyelids and the effects of pillow dents on the sides of my face.


----------



## no1tovote4

It is freaky quiet today!


----------



## CSM

yep


----------



## dmp

My wife thinks her kidney stone is acting up.  May bring some excitement my way today, if things get worse for her.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> My wife thinks her kidney stone is acting up.  May bring some excitement my way today, if things get worse for her.




Those HURT!!!  I hope she is doing well.


----------



## manu1959

morning from the land of tinfoil yamakas


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Those HURT!!!  I hope she is doing well.




thanks - she called and said the pain is gone; we prayed for her.  

I think she should go now, though, to the doctor; it's better to deal with such things on OUR terms, instead of waiting until/if she has an(other) attack.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ouch....

oh and, hello


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> thanks - she called and said the pain is gone; we prayed for her.
> 
> I think she should go now, though, to the doctor; it's better to deal with such things on OUR terms, instead of waiting until/if she has an(other) attack.



glad she is feeling better..i passed one of them dudes once...hurt like hell


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> thanks - she called and said the pain is gone; we prayed for her.
> 
> I think she should go now, though, to the doctor; it's better to deal with such things on OUR terms, instead of waiting until/if she has an(other) attack.


Right...go now! I spent 1 a.m till 6 a.m
in the ER with the wife for kidney stones
a few years ago. No fun for anyone and way more costly.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Right...go now! I spent 1 a.m till 6 a.m
> in the ER with the wife for kidney stones
> a few years ago. No fun for anyone and way more costly.



i love my doctor now...he goes oh...sonogram (or whatever) then zaps them with a sonic thingy...gives me a sucker (suckers for adults) and sends me home


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i love my doctor now...he goes oh...sonogram (or whatever) then zaps them with a sonic thingy...gives me a sucker (suckers for adults) and sends me home




I never got a sucker.  I was in the Military when I passed a stone.  I ended up passing it in the bathroom of my room on the base.  They gave me a little strainer to catch the frickin things but I didn't need it, I spent the whole time writhing in pain in the bathtub and couldn't have held the stupid strainer if I tried.


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## dilloduck

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


 :blah2:


----------



## UsaPride

dilloduck said:
			
		

> :blah2:


 :


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## UsaPride

:kiss2:


----------



## Mr. P

Grits is back again today...wow..must be a big PJ project!


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Grits is back again today...wow..must be a big PJ project!




Don't forget the flaps in the back !!


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> :kiss2:


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Don't forget the flaps in the back !!




And to only include one button hole so that one side turns down.


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And to only include one button hole so that one side turns down.





you been reading my mail, dude !


----------



## UsaPride

You guys are nuts!!  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello?


 :firing:   

Why doesn't the guy firing ever get it through his head that he isn't hurting the tank?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hello?
> 
> 
> :firing:
> 
> Why doesn't the guy firing ever get it through his head that he isn't hurting the tank?


I dunno, but it kinda makes you wonder about the people who throw rocks
at tanks.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I dunno, but it kinda makes you wonder about the people who throw rocks
> at tanks.


You otta try an teach em to fly a helicopter! Geeezzzzz...


----------



## Hobbit

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I dunno, but it kinda makes you wonder about the people who throw rocks
> at tanks.



You've obviously never seen the original Superman.  Primitive weapons work the best.  Bad guys would shoot at Superman until their guns were empty and he would just smile.  However, they would then throw their empty guns at him and he'd duck out of the way, giving them time to get away.  Huge death rays would not phase him, but he'd always dodge falling rocks and beams.  If you could make a gun that shoot empty guns, maybe rocks and trees if you run out of guns, then you could take down Superman.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm winning...


----------



## dilloduck

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm winning...



and delusional


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> and delusional


Obviously


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Obviously




So what's the debate about here?

 :coffee3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dunno, but I'm winning...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> dunno, but I'm winning...




Really?  Cool!  Congratulations.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Thanks


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for me to go.

I'm glad you all got to talk with me today.  I know it is a great honor.

:teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I was thinking the same thing as I cleaned the dog shit from my shoe.
J/k


----------



## CSM

It's morning time! Now I am winning....

I need coffee badly.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:coffee3: 
me winning....


----------



## no1tovote4

me not winning?


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> me not winning?


nope


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I am


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I am


nope


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

darn.
Oh wait, uh huh.


----------



## dilloduck

gave ya a few hours just to make you think you had a chance :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Thanks


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:gross2:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I won, again!

Goodnight!


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

:duh3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*IT'S FRIDAY.....................*


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *IT'S FRIDAY.....................*


and about time!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> and about time!!


----------



## Mr. P

On the other hand...I'll still be working.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>






They go together you know...


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They go together you know...




LOL! How is that quitting smoking thing going??


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> LOL! How is that quitting smoking thing going??




Not too well.    I guess I should post another update in the smoking thread.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not too well.    I guess I should post another update in the smoking thread.


   You did so well, too!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You did so well, too!!!!!!!




I'll be giving it another go in about a week.  I got stupid and got drunk.  That ruins the whole thing.  I will have to either stop drinking until I can trust myself or only drink in places that have absolutely no access to cigarettes.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll be giving it another go in about a week.  I got stupid and got drunk.  That ruins the whole thing.  I will have to either stop drinking until I can trust myself or only drink in places that have absolutely no access to cigarettes.


Yeah..the drink does make us do stuff we shouldn't, I know..


----------



## fuzzykitten99

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll be giving it another go in about a week.  I got stupid and got drunk.  That ruins the whole thing.  I will have to either stop drinking until I can trust myself or only drink in places that have absolutely no access to cigarettes.



my grandma quit smoking 1/1/2004, and has not had one since. She just up and quit, and has gone through A LOT of gum...but she smoked for about 40+ years. if she can do it, you can do it. You have to REALLY honestly want to quit. If the wanting to quit is half-hearted (you aren't doing it 100% for yourself) then you are more likely to fail.


----------



## Thornton

Now, don't anyone else post to this thread.

I want to win just to annoy Shattered. LMAO!!


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4

:gross2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

mornin


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Is there anybody....
OUT THERE???


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Is there anybody....
> OUT THERE???


Hi ya Joker...I'm in and out lately..


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hi ya Joker...I'm in and out lately..


 wwwooooo hoooooooo--next episode of 24 is coming on----see ya on the flip side!


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> wwwooooo hoooooooo--next episode of 24 is coming on----see ya on the flip side!



Me too, 10 minutes. I sure hope I don't fall asleep.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## CSM

gmornin...


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> gmornin...




mornin CS---how's your hammer hangin this AM ?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> mornin CS---how's your hammer hangin this AM ?


Rusty but still there


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Rusty but still there



Rusty would describe what's left of my brain---just tried to make coffee without turning on the damn machine !!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Rusty would describe what's left of my brain---just tried to make coffee without turning on the damn machine !!


it takes a lot longer to get a cup of coffee that way, ya know.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> it takes a lot longer to get a cup of coffee that way, ya know.



It's colder and weaker too  :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It's colder and weaker too  :teeth:



Did somebody say Coffee?

Gimme!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ohh....NOW you're all here


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ohh....NOW you're all here




Wha?


----------



## UsaPride




----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

>




Heya, LittleOne!

 

Good to see ya!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

UsaPride said:
			
		

>


Hey BABY


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm Audi Folks!


----------



## CSM

mornin...coffee hunt is on


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> mornin...coffee hunt is on



I actually turned on the machine this AM and found the coffee much tastier!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I actually turned on the machine this AM and found the coffee much tastier!


See? old dogs can learn new tricks. Big bliazzard headed my way...gettin ready to snuggle in for a few days.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> See? old dogs can learn new tricks. Big bliazzard headed my way...gettin ready to snuggle in for a few days.



my response to that is on the "is it spring yet?" thread but I guess if your up there ya can't do much but accept it.


----------



## dilloduck

BTW --Any one but me watch "HOUSE" last night----started to watch it a couple of weeks again and I think it's a great show !!


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> BTW --Any one but me watch "HOUSE" last night----started to watch it a couple of weeks again and I think it's a great show !!




I would watch it if Scrubs didn't come on at the same time.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

what up joker?


----------



## no1tovote4

Who's winning?


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Who's winning?


Me


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no...ME


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> no...ME




Really?  Congratulations.


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> no...ME


The question was "who is winning"...not "who is _whinning_"


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

CSM said:
			
		

> The question was "who is winning"...not "who is _whinning_"


Damn... 
I guess you're out of the race huh?


----------



## fuzzykitten99

i WIN! 1000 posts! 

Ha!


----------



## Said1

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> i WIN! 1000 posts!
> 
> Ha!




I thought that was a typo. They're holding out for 10,000.


----------



## fuzzykitten99

Said1 said:
			
		

> I thought that was a typo. They're holding out for 10,000.


i figured that since the thread keeps on going.
i'm gonna be #10k...


----------



## CSM

Gmornin yawl. Still waiting for the "blizzard of the decade"...40 degrees and raining...heh.


----------



## no1tovote4

It was _cold_ here last night, but today looks to be beautiful.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It was _cold_ here last night, but today looks to be beautiful.


hello


----------



## no1tovote4

Morning.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Morning.


yes it is


----------



## dilloduck

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> yes it is



not in Europe :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

dilloduck said:
			
		

> not in Europe :teeth:



When did you move to Europe?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

just checking in...


----------



## manu1959

morning from the left coast


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

Howdy Joker.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Herro


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Herro




Hora!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## fuzzykitten99

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :sausage:



post-whore!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> post-whore!


and.....


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

HAAAAAAAAA Haa
You can't kill me....


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> HAAAAAAAAA Haa
> You can't kill me....




Well then, take one of these...

 :finger:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

I'm the rubber, you're the glue....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## janeeng

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>




Nice avatar Joker! missed ya!!!! Doctors took me out of work, so won't have much to do, guess I can come here and pick on you instead! :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>


 :teeth: 

That tickles!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

How bout that???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

janeeng said:
			
		

> Nice avatar Joker! missed ya!!!! Doctors took me out of work, so won't have much to do, guess I can come here and pick on you instead! :teeth:


Have some welcome back points....
Missed you too.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How bout that???



I'll have to escalate...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll have to escalate...









  :crutch:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

That's what I thought


----------



## no1tovote4

:fifty:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Almost that time


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


  Wake up....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

It's beer drinkin time dude.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Wake up....




Time to get a beer?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's beer drinkin time dude.




Where are we going?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm going home to do my wife and drink a beer...


----------



## no1tovote4

Get me all excited with beer.....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Get me all excited with beer.....


To bad that doesn't work with my wife...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> To bad that doesn't work with my wife...




Yeah, that only seems to work before you are married.  Sloppy drunk sex!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

yup...
Time to go people
bye


----------



## no1tovote4

:bye:


----------



## dilloduck

adios :gross2:


----------



## CivilLiberty

Wow - winning on page 666 - wonder what that means...


----------



## Mr. P

CivilLiberty said:
			
		

> Wow - winning on page 666 - wonder what that means...


It means you're EVIL!

I noticed that too..


----------



## fuzzykitten99

CivilLiberty said:
			
		

> Wow - winning on page 666 - wonder what that means...



well you ARE in Hollywood...and that place definitely is lacking in the Holy Spirit...


----------



## fuzzykitten99

So what do i win when i post # 10k?


----------



## no1tovote4

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> So what do i win when i post # 10k?





A donut?


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A donut?




half a donut


----------



## dilloduck

dilloduck said:
			
		

> half a donut




good night folks----gonna draw straws for post 10,000 ?


----------



## no1tovote4

I'll be going soon as well.

Save 10,000 for me!


----------



## dilloduck

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll be going soon as well.
> 
> Save 10,000 for me!




I'll get ya closer


----------



## dilloduck

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'll get ya closer


 actually if I was D I would lock it for awhile   :teeth:


----------



## manu1959




----------



## Mr. P

at least I can say I was #9990.


----------



## dilloduck

All i gotta say is 80 degree weather here and the lake was beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

There was some pretty good weather here as well.


----------



## CSM

Gmornin, yawl. Had a GREAT weekend as my sons arrived home from Iraq Friday afternoon. It was an emotional, exhilarating (sp?) event for sure. We (the family) left them alone Saturday to spend time with spouses and kids, then got together Sunday for dinner and chit chat....it was great.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Gmornin, yawl. Had a GREAT weekend as my sons arrived home from Iraq Friday afternoon. It was an emotional, exhilarating (sp?) event for sure. We (the family) left them alone Saturday to spend time with spouses and kids, then got together Sunday for dinner and chit chat....it was great.




Morning.  Did you tell him thank you for us?


----------



## dilloduck

great news CS !!!!! Gotta be a great feeling!!! give a big THANKS from me to!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Morning.  Did you tell him thank you for us?


 I told them about this board and everyone's support...they thought it was great!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I told them about this board and everyone's support...they thought it was great!


Show them the Vet day thread we did.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I told them about this board and everyone's support...they thought it was great!




Excellent, they need to know that what they may hear in the news isn't necessarily the truth and that by and large we all respect and depend on them greatly.


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Show them the Vet day thread we did.


I showed them that when they came home on leave in November. It made them feel pretty good to know that folks here supported them .


----------



## Mr. P

*I WIN!*


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> I showed them that when they came home on leave in November. It made them feel pretty good to know that folks here supported them .


That's great!..Tell em to pass it on.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *I WIN!*




What did you win?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What did you win?


  But it should be BIG!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> But it should be BIG!




I think we all agreed earlier that you get a half-eaten donut!

 :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

What happened?

I guess the site belched.


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm going home now.


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> *I WIN!*



congrats


----------



## CSM

once again....gmornin yawl


----------



## dilloduck

morning cs-all


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm outta here!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hello


----------



## no1tovote4

'lo.


----------



## Mr. P

Still waiting for my prise.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Still waiting for my prise.




I think I have a half-eaten donut at home.  If you want me to send it to you I can...


----------



## CSM

*ugh* gmornin


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:coffee3:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :coffee3:



:coffee3:


----------



## no1tovote4

Going home now.

 :gross2:


----------



## manu1959

up late


----------



## CSM

Gooooood Morning all!


----------



## Mr. P

Hey Dillo...was that you I just saw at the poker table?


----------



## CSM

Couldna been...he sleeps til noon


----------



## Mr. P

I saw a Dilloduck on one of the tables.
I figure it had to be him with a name like that but he left before I could login.


----------



## Mr. P

adelinda table Dillo...Hold'em 10/20


----------



## Fmr jarhead

It never rains in California!!!!!

It pours and it pours......

12" so far this year...and there are landslide advisories....I can't wait to get on a plane and head back to the DC area!


----------



## CSM

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> It never rains in California!!!!!
> 
> It pours and it pours......
> 
> 12" so far this year...and there are landslide advisories....I can't wait to get on a plane and head back to the DC area!


 I keep saying that one day good ol California is going to be UNDER the Pacific. Wyoming will be the west coast.


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> It never rains in California!!!!!
> 
> It pours and it pours......
> 
> 12" so far this year...and there are landslide advisories....I can't wait to get on a plane and head back to the DC area!


I hated having to go out there!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I hated having to go out there!




I didn't mind living in Monterey when I was in the Navy.  It is a nice place to visit...


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Burbank will be in my rearview mirror, shortly...best way to see it, in my opinion.


----------



## no1tovote4

Time to go home.


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:

Morning everybody!


----------



## archangel

Now I know how ya all become power masters..it's not the number of visits a post gets....it's just bable as in baylon...oh yeah and how many times you attack others posts...i'm learning!


----------



## dmp

Today is a good day.


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Today is a good day.


Got the job in Atlanta, Huh?


----------



## manu1959

archangel said:
			
		

> Now I know how ya all become power masters..it's not the number of visits a post gets....it's just bable as in baylon...oh yeah and how many times you attack others posts...i'm learning!



no power comes from being respected


----------



## Comrade

archangel said:
			
		

> Now I know how ya all become power masters..it's not the number of visits a post gets....it's just bable as in baylon...oh yeah and how many times you attack others posts...i'm learning!



You're a thunderous, lumbering, Orangutan.

/Power-up activated

:teeth:


----------



## Comrade

No but seriously, 'power' on this board is reflected accurately based on Reputation points.

Reputation points are earned when you respond brilliantly, reasonably, or faithfully.

Your volume of posts that are either brilliant or rational seem to be a major role in not earning these Karma-like nuggets of true power.   Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you are not brilliant, just that you are pushing irrational theories as fact with only a limited life and educational experience to draw from.   I was in the same position as you were once.

But those who have high reps earned the right to either elevate you to the status of a debate prodigee, or crush your own reputation to such levels where everyone else will automatically recognize your deficiencies based on your past record of posts on this board.

Granted, some instigators on this board (like Bullypulpit) remain positive in reputation because we appreciate his passion for stirring up the discussion, and because we realize he only takes his position half-seriously.  

And surely you could earn some worthless reputation on some kind of 'me too' and 'how extreme can you be' board like the Democratic Underground.  

But everyone on those boards are afraid to debate here, because their template arguments are immediately discredited and none from those boards who feed from the Jonestown trough have the experience to critically argue their positions. 

But if you come here expecting to argue an opinion _seriously_ without being able to back up the facts in a debate format, your reputation will seriously suffer.

Anyway, that's the system of Democracy here, and why I call this discussion board home after more than a decade of pretty devout Internet use.

I hope everyone else also appreciate the good thing we have going here.

Props to our own JimmyNYC for running it :hail: :hail: :hail: 

The next post which declares a donation of $20 to our great leader, I pledge to match it.


----------



## no1tovote4

So, Who's winning now?


----------



## Said1

Comrade said:
			
		

> No but seriously, 'power' on this board is reflected accurately based on Reputation points.
> 
> Reputation points are earned when you respond brilliantly, reasonably, or faithfully.
> 
> Your volume of posts that are either brilliant or rational seem to be a major role in not earning these Karma-like nuggets of true power.   Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you are not brilliant, just that you are pushing irrational theories as fact with only a limited life and educational experience to draw from.   I was in the same position as you were once.
> 
> But those who have high reps earned the right to either elevate you to the status of a debate prodigee, or crush your own reputation to such levels where everyone else will automatically recognize your deficiencies based on your past record of posts on this board.
> 
> Granted, some instigators on this board (like Bullypulpit) remain positive in reputation because we appreciate his passion for stirring up the discussion, and because we realize he only takes his position half-seriously.
> 
> And surely you could earn some worthless reputation on some kind of 'me too' and 'how extreme can you be' board like the Democratic Underground.
> 
> But everyone on those boards are afraid to debate here, because their template arguments are immediately discredited and none from those boards who feed from the Jonestown trough have the experience to critically argue their positions.
> 
> But if you come here expecting to argue an opinion _seriously_ without being able to back up the facts in a debate format, your reputation will seriously suffer.
> 
> Anyway, that's the system of Democracy here, and why I call this discussion board home after more than a decade of pretty devout Internet use.
> 
> I hope everyone else also appreciate the good thing we have going here.
> 
> Props to our own JimmyNYC for running it :hail: :hail: :hail:
> 
> The next post which declares a donation of $20 to our great leader, I pledge to match it.




The guy tried to neg rep me once, but he didn't have any power points!  :clap1:


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So, Who's winning now?



Winning what?


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Winning what?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So, Who's winning now?


ME...for a minute or so. 
Never did get my half donut for #10k. Try, try again I guess.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> ME...for a minute or so.
> Never did get my half donut for #10k. Try, try again I guess.



Ok.. I had to post cuz that just cracked me up.. :kiss2:

Now I'm winning.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.. I had to post cuz that just cracked me up.. :kiss2:
> 
> Now I'm winning.


Damn woman, it took ya 2 minutes!:teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Damn woman, it took ya 2 minutes!:teeth:



Probably a month and 2 minutes.  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Shattered

:gross2:  :kiss2:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## archangel

Comrade said:
			
		

> No but seriously, 'power' on this board is reflected accurately based on Reputation points.
> 
> Reputation points are earned when you respond brilliantly, reasonably, or faithfully.
> 
> Your volume of posts that are either brilliant or rational seem to be a major role in not earning these Karma-like nuggets of true power.   Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you are not brilliant, just that you are pushing irrational theories as fact with only a limited life and educational experience to draw from.   I was in the same position as you were once.
> 
> But those who have high reps earned the right to either elevate you to the status of a debate prodigee, or crush your own reputation to such levels where everyone else will automatically recognize your deficiencies based on your past record of posts on this board.
> 
> Granted, some instigators on this board (like Bullypulpit) remain positive in reputation because we appreciate his passion for stirring up the discussion, and because we realize he only takes his position half-seriously.
> 
> And surely you could earn some worthless reputation on some kind of 'me too' and 'how extreme can you be' board like the Democratic Underground.
> 
> But everyone on those boards are afraid to debate here, because their template arguments are immediately discredited and none from those boards who feed from the Jonestown trough have the experience to critically argue their positions.
> 
> But if you come here expecting to argue an opinion _seriously_ without being able to back up the facts in a debate format, your reputation will seriously suffer.
> 
> Anyway, that's the system of Democracy here, and why I call this discussion board home after more than a decade of pretty devout Internet use.
> 
> I hope everyone else also appreciate the good thing we have going here.
> 
> Props to our own JimmyNYC for running it :hail: :hail: :hail:
> 
> The next post which declares a donation of $20 to our great leader, I pledge to match it.



Thank you for the corrective criticism....be advised I do not take myself that seriously...just having a little fun with a dry sense of humor...I do like to stir the pot from time to time though....sorry! :bat:


----------



## UsaPride

Just a quick hello to all my long lost friends


----------



## no1tovote4

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Just a quick hello to all my long lost friends



LittleOne!

Howya doing?!


----------



## manu1959

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Just a quick hello to all my long lost friends



hi,

hope life finds you and the kids well.

was just comming here to post if anyone knew how you were?

take care


----------



## pennyville73

Morning everyone!


----------



## CSM

Good morning yawl. I was on travel last week so didn't get a chance to post.


----------



## dilloduck

missed ya----have a good trip?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> missed ya----have a good trip?


It was ok...dealing with the Army can be a bit of a trial at times...but they usually come around in the end...especially if you can yell louder than they can...heh.


----------



## Said1

CSM said:
			
		

> It was ok...dealing with the Army can be a bit of a trial at times...but they usually come around in the end...especially if you can yell louder than they can...heh.


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :coffee3:


me too. 
stayed up playin Star Wars: Republic Commando last night.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

>




**sneaks in and steals coffee**

Hi!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> me too.
> stayed up playin Star Wars: Republic Commando last night.




Yah, I spent the time upgrading the home computer and setting up my wife's Mac as a Print server.


----------



## CSM

mornin yawl


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> mornin yawl



Mornin'


----------



## Mr. P

What has become of USA Pride?


----------



## Deornwulf

Two whole days without a single post in this thread, guess it's time to let it die.


----------



## no1tovote4

Deornwulf said:
			
		

> Two whole days without a single post in this thread, guess it's time to let it die.




Only after you all admit that I win.   :funnyface


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Only after you all admit that I win.   :funnyface


Ha! You know the saying about when something freezes over, don't cha? And where's my damn half donut?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ha! You know the saying about when something freezes over, don't cha? And where's my damn half donut?




I sent it UPS Ground, I believe that you should have received a petrified remnant by now.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I sent it UPS Ground, I believe that you should have received a petrified remnant by now.


Nope, not yet. I hope it was insured!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Hi


----------



## no1tovote4

Whatup, Joker?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nope, not yet. I hope it was insured!




I bet the guy just ate it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Whatup, Joker?


Gettin ready for my gov audit tomorrow


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Gettin ready for my gov audit tomorrow




That doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## no1tovote4

Goodbye folk, it is time to go home.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mornin


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Mornin




Yup.  It's morning alright.

:coffee3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

on my 3rd cup


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> on my 3rd cup




They changed my schedule, I don't get to work until 8:00 now.


----------



## CSM

Heyyawl


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Heyyawl




Howdy?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sup


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sup




Nada.


----------



## CSM

Ah-yep


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

...


----------



## no1tovote4

Too Hip!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## CSM

Forsooth, methinks this thread has finally reached the sticking point! So what do I win?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No I win


----------



## no1tovote4

Who is winning now?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Me


----------



## no1tovote4

Cool.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Thanks


----------



## no1tovote4

You are welcome.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Welcome Where???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

&#39661;&#12398;&#20055;&#36554;&#12364;&#12411;&#12375;&#12356;&#12363;&#12384;&#12428;&#12395;&#12424;&#12387;&#12390;&#12364;


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> &#39661;&#12398;&#20055;&#36554;&#12364;&#12411;&#12375;&#12356;&#12363;&#12384;&#12428;&#12395;&#12424;&#12387;&#12390;&#12364;




:shocked:

How rude!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> 
> How rude!


That translates weird, but it says WHO WANTS A MOUSTACHE RIDE.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That translates weird, but it says WHO WANTS A MOUSTACHE RIDE.




I was just making something up.  I couldn't find a translation.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That translates weird, but it says WHO WANTS A MOUSTACHE RIDE.




Here it is in Russian though:

&#1061;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090; &#1077;&#1079;&#1076;&#1091; &#1091;&#1089;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;?

(Pronounced: Khochet ezdu useeka?)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Nice


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4

Testing a new smilie I just stole from Evil & Bonnie.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Testing a new smilie I just stole from Evil & Bonnie.


I can't see it....


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can't see it....




Yeah, sometimes that picvault place dies for periods of time.


----------



## no1tovote4

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, sometimes that picvault place dies for periods of time.




Does anybody know of a better site that I can use for images so that I can link to this site and people will be able to actually see those images?  picvault isn't as good as it used to be.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know of a better site that I can use for images so that I can link to this site and people will be able to actually see those images?  picvault isn't as good as it used to be.


I just put mine in Microsoft paint, save em as a jpeg and post them 
as an attachment


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I just put mine in Microsoft paint, save em as a jpeg and post them
> as an attachment



Hmmm....  Like this:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hmmm....  Like this:


Ya


----------



## no1tovote4

Testing new photo hosting site.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Testing new photo hosting site.


I can see it


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can see it




Cool.  That one works.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

It's Friday


----------



## no1tovote4

Finally.  And I won't be doing any overtime this weekend either!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Same here


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Same here




So we should find someplace to go and drink.


----------



## deaddude

look ma Im winning


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> look ma Im winning




Cool.  Keep it up!


----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Cool.  Keep it up!



you aint my ma, I weren't talkin to ya

nosey!!! 

by yeah i will keep it up.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> you aint my ma, I weren't talkin to ya
> 
> nosey!!!
> 
> by yeah i will keep it up.




But it takes a _village_!


----------



## deaddude

da nope nope no naaaaaaaaaaah

we aint got no villiage here 
we just needs one post to be the last one
so I can wins and be happy


----------



## no1tovote4

10125.

It looks like you have a long wait deaddude...


----------



## deaddude

seeing as how im dead I think I can wait a while


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> seeing as how im dead I think I can wait a while




Nah.  At some point they will put you in the queue for rebirth.


----------



## deaddude

ive looked at the schedual and my rebirth is schedualed 24 hours after your death so I can wait


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> ive looked at the schedual and my rebirth is schedualed 24 hours after your death so I can wait




Excellent.  Then I will be deaddude...


----------



## deaddude

perhaps I will then have no1tovote4


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> perhaps I will then have no1tovote4




It is inevitable.  Those who seek power are unerringly the ones that we should least trust with our votes.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Always trying to get the last word in huh...


----------



## deaddude

always


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Me too...


----------



## deaddude

realy?


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ya


----------



## deaddude

you know thats bad for you


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

So is coffee


----------



## deaddude

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya



I guess that makes two of us


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sure does


----------



## deaddude

we find ourselves at an enpass


----------



## no1tovote4

D'oh!  You're kidding me!  Cigarettes are bad for you?!!!


----------



## deaddude

scouts honor


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## deaddude




----------



## Shattered

I use Photobucket, but I don't know if new accounts are free...Mine was..over a year ago.


----------



## deaddude

that was almost as random as a bucket of nightcrawlers spontaneously cobusting to polka music.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I use Photobucket, but I don't know if new accounts are free...Mine was..over a year ago.




PM me a link.  I will see if they are.


----------



## Shattered

There's a reason I don't allow shoes in my house...

...anyone know how to remove motor oil from very light colored carpeting?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> There's a reason I don't allow shoes in my house...
> 
> ...anyone know how to remove motor oil from very light colored carpeting?



Petzyme.

Put it in a shampooer.  You will have to do it with several applications.


----------



## Shattered

What's Petzyme?  Can I put it on a sponge?  ...and I don't have a shampooer.. I usually have people come in and do it...I don't have the patience to do it myself.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> What's Petzyme?  Can I put it on a sponge?  ...and I don't have a shampooer.. I usually have people come in and do it...I don't have the patience to do it myself.




You can buy it at PetsMart or Petco, it is a spray bottle.  It is an enzyme that gets into the carpet and actually eats away at pet mistakes, motor oil, grease, etc.  The stuff is pretty amazing and really works quite well.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You can buy it at PetsMart or Petco, it is a spray bottle.  It is an enzyme that gets into the carpet and actually eats away at pet mistakes, motor oil, grease, etc.  The stuff is pretty amazing and really works quite well.



Without damaging the fibers of the carpet???  Woot!  Thanks!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> There's a reason I don't allow shoes in my house...
> 
> ...anyone know how to remove motor oil from very light colored carpeting?


Try Skin so soft from Avon.


----------



## Shattered

Ok.. I have a pet store about 10 miles away..  Where am I going to find an Avon dealer?  (And how does lotion remove black oil?)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.. I have a pet store about 10 miles away..  Where am I going to find an Avon dealer?  (And how does lotion remove black oil?)


I don't know how, but it's known for it's mysterious properties...
It removed ink from my almost white carpet.


----------



## Shattered

K.. I don't allow shoes...Sounds like you need to ban pens.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> K.. I don't allow shoes...Sounds like you need to ban pens.


I could get rid of all of them, and my daughter would still find one.


----------



## Shattered

Maybe she'll grow up to be an artist, and you'll be sorry you cleaned the rug.


----------



## no1tovote4

When my daughter drew pictures on the walls my wife was upset at my reaction.

"Well, are they any good?"


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:teeth:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> When my daughter drew pictures on the walls my wife was upset at my reaction.
> 
> "Well, are they any good?"




 :clap1: 

A perfectly logical question, I think.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm fixin'ta leave for the weekend...


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm fixin'ta leave for the weekend...




:kiss2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## Shattered

FY. TY, and Goodnight??!!

My goodness.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> FY. TY, and Goodnight??!!
> 
> My goodness.


Forgot about these

This one should be first
 

This one should be next to last


----------



## Shattered

:dev1:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

See ya hot stuff


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> See ya hot stuff




Awwww, didn't know you thought of me that way!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Awwww, didn't know you thought of me that way!


Don't kid yourself....


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Don't kid yourself....




Okay, so I did know....

(You are not myself, therefore you are open game!)


----------



## no1tovote4

Time to go home.  See ya Joker and Lady Shattered.


----------



## Shattered

Later, Boys.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mornin


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Mornin



:coffee3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Monday...


----------



## no1tovote4

I have a long week ahead of me too.  Crap, I was so happy that I actually got a weekend for once.

 work


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have a long week ahead of me too.  Crap, I was so happy that I actually got a weekend for once.
> 
> work


I had a cold all weekend
Plus it's snowing here again


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I had a cold all weekend
> Plus it's snowing here again




We have more than a foot in our field after the last one here, and it was softly snowing when I left this morning.


----------



## deaddude

Rosebud.


----------



## no1tovote4

redrum!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Murder


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Murder




Why you say it backwards man?!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Why you say it backwards man?!


!?nam sdrawkcab ti yas uoy yhW


----------



## no1tovote4

ma'am


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> ma'am


[ETOUQ/]ma'am[4etovot1on=ETOUQ]


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

fig.ekoms/seilims/segami/smurof/moc.draobegassemsu.www//tth


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

lla thgindoog


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> lla thgindoog



oaiC


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm Audi folks!


----------



## deaddude

I'm a lasagna hog go hang a salami.


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

hey


----------



## no1tovote4

What?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Nevermind


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nevermind




Wake me up for nothin'?

Crap.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*WAKE UP!!!*


----------



## no1tovote4

:fifty:


----------



## manu1959




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

>


  

You got that slap for being late....


----------



## deaddude

rise to vote sir


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Vote for what


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

5 more rep points and I'm up a notch...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 5 more rep points and I'm up a notch...




It's every 300 points that moves you up, that and every 1000 posts.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> rise to vote sir




An anagram made famous by the Simpsons.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's every 300 points that moves you up, that and every 1000 posts.


It's every 1,000 posts
+

Every year you have been a member

+

Every 1,000 points of rep given to you. (at our level it's 1,000 anyway)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> An anagram made famous by the Simpsons.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>




Why do you need a link?  In the Simpsons episode where Lisa becomes a member of Mensa they partake in a anagram game where the first anagram was "rise to vote sir".  Sorry, should have said palindrome rather than anagram.  D'oh!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:shocked: 
You took me seriously????
 :chillpill 
J/K


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> You took me seriously????
> :chillpill
> J/K


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:


----------



## Bonnie

:funnyface


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> You took me seriously????
> :chillpill
> J/K




I actually went looking to see if there was a link.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

That's funny dude....
I guess my sarcasm only works in person.


----------



## deaddude

I do love palindromes 
the longest one I know is 

Im a lasagna hog go hang a salami


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's funny dude....
> I guess my sarcasm only works in person.



Dry humor is hard to hear through a keyboard.

I sometimes will use:

[sarcasm]
[/sarcasm]

In this case it was funny either way.  I was made to look Phoolish!


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Bonnie




----------



## no1tovote4

I feel so loved...

 :cof:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

>


Hey....Stop teasing.


----------



## Bonnie

:spank3:  :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

> :spank3:  :funnyface


  :bat:


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :bat:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Bonnie said:
			
		

>


----------



## dilloduck

USA Pride would be proud of us


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dilloduck said:
			
		

> USA Pride would be proud of us


I talked to her yesterday...
She said hi everyone.
Said she'll try to visit her grandparents and get on the computer soon.


----------



## dilloduck

oh ya---you can call her !!!!-----


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dilloduck said:
			
		

> oh ya---you can call her !!!!-----


ya, well.....
it took me a week to get a hold of her.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## no1tovote4

Quiet here on the weekends.


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## Shattered




----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

>



Psst!


----------



## Mr. P

BOO!! :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

:teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

Yep, it's me, it's me, Mr. P!..


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Now that's fer teens..adults make love... :teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now that's fer teens..adults make love... :teeth:





Who let you loose?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Who let you loose?


Lots of people..They find I just can't be "kept", nor confined... :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

And I have a direct connect to the court.....


----------



## Shattered

They just don't have the right tools.


----------



## Mr. P

Hummmm...maybe true...Maybe..


----------



## Shattered

Well, I'M glad you reared your goofy looking head.  :tng:


----------



## Mr. P

And would'nt ya know that now it's nap time...? :teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Pfft!  G'night, old man.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> BOO!! :rotflmao:


 :shocked:  :fifty:


----------



## Mr. P

and yard work time...and bank time...geeezzzzzz


----------



## Shattered

Hey, Toots.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Heeey Baby!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Later guys..nice to see you both...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Later guys..nice to see you both...



:kiss2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Damn, too late to talk to P.

Howzit, Joker, Lady Shattered?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

It's goin....


----------



## Shattered

Maybe one of these days he'll have enough energy to stay up past noon.  

I'm off making a summer doll avatar..  Hows by you?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

good day, all!

Found a house in FL...close on the sale of the one in DC area thge 22nd, and close on the new one in FL on the 28th...only homeless for about a week, this time!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> good day, all!
> 
> Found a house in FL...close on the sale of the one in DC area thge 22nd, and close on the new one in FL on the 28th...only homeless for about a week, this time!


Florida huh....
Thinking of retirement already???


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I wish....I have been asked to relocate!

So Ft Lauderdale awaits!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I guess I should say that the dates are in April, huh?>


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe one of these days he'll have enough energy to stay up past noon.
> 
> I'm off making a summer doll avatar..  Hows by you?




Good 'nuff.  Little tired, couldn't sleep well last night.


----------



## no1tovote4

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I wish....I have been asked to relocate!
> 
> So Ft Lauderdale awaits!




I hope the house is well protected from Hurricanes.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

about 15 miles west of the eatern coast in a town called Plantation

Shouldn't be too much of a problem (I hope)


----------



## Fmr jarhead

gotta go get some lunch, and practice my spanish!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> gotta go get some lunch, and practice my spanish!


Get me some good Cubans when you get there.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Get me some good Cubans when you get there.




Good Cuban what?  This could be misconstrued!


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I can get you whatever you want...just let me know!


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I can get you whatever you want...just let me know!


That maybe illegal..


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That maybe illegal..





Wattup P?!


----------



## Shattered

:blah2:


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Wattup P?!


Not much...cept the 17 yr old Daughter is keepin me busy...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> :blah2:


 with a  :sausage:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> with a  :sausage:


Just Kidding...


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not much...cept the 17 yr old Daughter is keepin me busy...



Oh oh!  Sounds dangerous, following them around with a bat can get tiring.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh oh!  Sounds dangerous, following them around with a bat can get tiring.


A bat and leash!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A bat and leash!




Wait until you try to leash that boy after you hit them with the bat.  I hear that they get wild about then.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Wait until you try to leash that boy after you hit them with the bat.  I hear that they get wild about then.


No need for the leash really...
I didn't mention the gun...my bad as the kids say...


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Flying back to FL in the AM...try to check in later...hope all is well,...shouldn't your daughter be in the pool?


----------



## Mr. P

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Flying back to FL in the AM...try to check in later...hope all is well,...shouldn't your daughter be in the pool?


Well she seems to be more interested in a social life at the moment. A shame really, she was beginning to make state cuts. I think the five days/week practice
took its toll. She says she's going to start back, but I have my doubts.


----------



## CSM

mornin Yawl.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> mornin Yawl.



It's Y'ALL cs  but good morning!


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It's Y'ALL cs  but good morning!


 No, no, no.....in maine it's yawl! 

(Don't tell me you missed the pun, you old goat!)


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> No, no, no.....in maine it's yawl!
> 
> (Don't tell me you missed the pun, you old goat!)


 no no---I get yawl----especially from Maine----freezin you butt off?


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> no no---I get yawl----especially from Maine----freezin you butt off?


 Gettin better...temps crawling slowly into the 40's and 50's. Snow starting to melt. Went up and checked over my boat this past weekend. I will spend the next few weekends getting ready to put her in the water. Hopefully she will be afloat by the first weekend in May. Got a new spinning rod for Christmas and am dying to try it out.


----------



## dilloduck

CSM said:
			
		

> Gettin better...temps crawling slowly into the 40's and 50's. Snow starting to melt. Went up and checked over my boat this past weekend. I will spend the next few weekends getting ready to put her in the water. Hopefully she will be afloat by the first weekend in May. Got a new spinning rod for Christmas and am dying to try it out.



I bet--nothing like fishing to forget all about the worlds' problems for awhile !


----------



## CSM

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I bet--nothing like fishing to forget all about the worlds' problems for awhile !


Amen to that! Just being on the water and out where even my cel phone doesn't get any signal is a joy.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Amen to that! Just being on the water and out where even my cel phone doesn't get any signal is a joy.




I live in a place where my cel doesn't get any signal.  When I am out working the horses, cleaning the car, fixing the fence, etc. there is no way to get in touch with me other than my wife taking the time to come and find me.  This isn't likely as she often will be out there with me.


----------



## Mr. P

Guys, it's "Ya'll" and Trout season starts soon..


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Guys, it's "Ya'll" and Trout season starts soon..




I always find it hard to shoot dem things!


----------



## dmp

anyone think we can hit 15,000 replies to this thread?


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> anyone think we can hit 15,000 replies to this thread?




Most assuredly.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I always find it hard to shoot dem things!


Their hard to see....lol


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> anyone think we can hit 15,000 replies to this thread?


No doubt..D.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Damn, the witch just flew in! :dev1:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Damn, the witch just flew in! :dev1:



...and look who's the first one in line to greet her.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and look who's the first one in line to greet her.


I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm in LOVE!



...and here I was beginning to think the potion was defective.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and here I was beginning to think the potion was defective.


I think the extra eye of noot did it.. :gross2:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think the extra eye of noot did it.. :gross2:



That's "newt", old man.  Back in your cage!


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's "newt", old man.  Back in your cage!


Not in da south it ain't..it's "noot"! :teeth:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Not in da south it ain't..it's "noot"! :teeth:



Is that "noooooot" with an "O"?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Is that "noooooot" with an "O"?


Yep..the BIG O!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep..the BIG O!


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's "newt", old man.  Back in your cage!




So when did you meet the Gingrich and how did you convince him to give up an eye?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

>




She winked at me!

Okay, you all can go away now....

 :cof:


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> She winked at me!
> 
> Okay, you all can go away now....
> 
> :cof:


Just get a room!...


----------



## no1tovote4

Mornin'.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mornin' again folks.  This thread is quiet lately, time to pick it up some if we are ever going to reach 15,000.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Mornin' again folks.  This thread is quiet lately, time to pick it up some if we are ever going to reach 15,000.


Spring has Sprung..


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Spring has Sprung..




Finally.

I have a body suit for my motorcycle now and have ridden a couple times already.  I can't wait until I can ride without weather protection.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shhhh.....I'm winning....


----------



## Mr. P

I miss Lolita715.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I miss Lolita715.




Yah, me too.


----------



## Mr. P

yep..way toooo fast...


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I miss Lolita715.



Just go to johnkerry.com. That's where she got all her opinions anyway.


----------



## Shattered

:gross2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Hey Lady.


----------



## Shattered

Hey, toots.. How goes?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey, toots.. How goes?




Living the good life.


----------



## Shattered

I'm practically giddy.. It hit almost 60 today, I have no snow left anywhere in my front yard, and it will be aout 65 tomorrow.

Yippee!!!    (They really need a girl dancing)


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm practically giddy.. It hit almost 60 today, I have no snow left anywhere in my front yard, and it will be aout 65 tomorrow.
> 
> Yippee!!!    (They really need a girl dancing)




It is 74 outside today.  I rode my motorcycle to work and am looking forward to the trip home.  However tomorrow it is supposed to be 40 and raining.

  - That's CO weather for you, if you don't like it wait a few minutes it will change.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It is 74 outside today.  I rode my motorcycle to work and am looking forward to the trip home.  However tomorrow it is supposed to be 40 and raining.
> 
> - That's CO weather for you, if you don't like it wait a few minutes it will change.



I'd offer you a bit of 60+ degrees for tomorrow, but WE need it.


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for me to go...

Seeya later Lady.


----------



## Shattered

Toodles.  :kiss2:  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Toodles.  :kiss2:  :tng:




Awooooooooo!  *pant pant*

Woohoo!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Awooooooooo!  *pant pant*
> 
> Woohoo!



(dork.)


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> (dork.)




Crap they found me out!   :fifty:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Crap they found me out!   :fifty:




Booyah!  That makes two in one week.   My mad detective skillz are improving.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Booyah!  That makes two in one week.   My mad detective skillz are improving.



That's quite an accomplishment, I'd give ya some points but I gotta spread the love around.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That's quite an accomplishment, I'd give ya some points but I gotta spread the love around.



As do I..  Too bad.. I'm very picky so it takes forever to cycle through.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

>





FOOD !!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Wrong again..  That's sleep.  Not little flying alphabits...


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## Shattered




----------



## CSM

mornin...who is winning?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

>


Are you sick, Yank?


----------



## Shattered

Physically - not mentally.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Physically - not mentally.


O..mornin sick...yea know what that means...(maybe).. :teeth:


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Wrong again..  That's sleep.  Not little flying alphabits...


I know---I was trying to wake you up by yelling something that might get your attention.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> O..mornin sick...yea know what that means...(maybe).. :teeth:



No, night sick, too.  :tng:


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I know---I was trying to wake you up by yelling something that might get your attention.



The only thing that gets my attention when I'm tired is a pillow and blanket.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> No, night sick, too.  :tng:


Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## Shattered

Prolly feel better if someone made me soup and went to work for me.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Prolly feel better if someone made me soup and went to work for me.


Went to work for ya? Do ya have a temp.? Reminds me of a nurse I worked with...One moning about 7am her daughter called to say she didn't feel well..Mom asked if she had a temp. of 102 or more..If not, get to school! She was a real type A..and tough on her kids. But a fantasic emergency nurse.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Went to work for ya? Do ya have a temp.? Reminds me of a nurse I worked with...One moning about 7am her daughter called to say she didn't feel well..Mom asked if she had a temp. of 102 or more..If not, get to school! She was a real type A..and tough on her kids. But a fantasic emergency nurse.




Pfft..  Even if I had a temperature, I'd be at work.  I can be sick and miserable at home for free, or I can be sick and miserable, and getting paid for it.  

The less I do, the worse I get, so I just kick my way through it.  (After sufficiently whining enough to make myself feel better, of course).


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Pfft..  Even if I had a temperature, I'd be at work.  I can be sick and miserable at home for free, or I can be sick and miserable, and getting paid for it.
> 
> The less I do, the worse I get, so I just kick my way through it.  (After sufficiently whining enough to make myself feel better, of course).


Ya sound just like her, cept for the whining part.
With what we saw daily, you just didn't whine about feeling bad.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya sound just like her, cept for the whining part.
> With what we saw daily, you just didn't whine about feeling bad.



I'm smart enough to know I've busted my butt enough to where I have it pretty good, so whining is a privledge; not a right.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm smart enough to know I've busted my butt enough to where I have it pretty good, so whining is a privledge; not a right.


EVERY "MAN" has the right to WHINE!
If my temp hits 99 I'm toast...lol
Really, my tolerance is very low for a temp..You can cut me, poke me and cause me pain and I'll keep right on going, but a temp puts me in bed.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> EVERY "MAN" has the right to WHINE!
> If my temp hits 99 I'm toast...lol
> Really, my tolerance is very low for a temp..You can cut me, poke me and cause me pain and I'll keep right on going, but a temp puts me in bed.



Most men are down when they get a sniffle.  

They can force themselves to push buttons on a remote, but damned if their box of kleenex isn't too heavy to carry to the couch with them.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Most men are down when they get a sniffle.
> 
> They can force themselves to push buttons on a remote, but damned if their box of kleenex isn't too heavy to carry to the couch with them.


And that's why we have women around...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And that's why we have women around...



Hmph.  One of these days, we'll go on strike, and then you'll really be sorry.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmph.  One of these days, we'll go on strike, and then you'll really be sorry.




Didn't Lysistrata already try that one?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmph.  One of these days, we'll go on strike, and then you'll really be sorry.


That strike starts with "I DO"...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That strike starts with "I DO"...



Huh.  How come someone pulled that page outta my manual??


----------



## manu1959

morning from sunny california


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh.  How come someone pulled that page outta my manual??


It's a gene thing I'm sure..Truth is, if it wasn't for women, LIFE would BE a BITCH!   I love em all, but then men are pigs. Pledge Time....


----------



## Mr. P

Hiya...Manu..!!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It's a gene thing I'm sure..Truth is, if it wasn't for women, LIFE would BE a BITCH!   I love em all, but then men are pigs. Pledge Time....



:rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning from sunny california


----------



## Deornwulf

Is this thread still going? I thought it would have ended by now. Don't reply if you think this post should be the last one.


----------



## no1tovote4

Deornwulf said:
			
		

> Is this thread still going? I thought it would have ended by now. Don't reply if you think this post should be the last one.



Life is too short to worry about what I think.


----------



## manu1959

morning again.....rep for all that are worthy 2 day


----------



## deaddude

spoon!


----------



## no1tovote4

Come Arthur, we must fight crime!


----------



## deaddude

oh no Tick, it's dubbed guy


----------



## no1tovote4

Where did everybody go?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm right here


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm winning.


----------



## deaddude

Holy Time Bomb Batman


----------



## no1tovote4

:alco:


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :alco:


Huh!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Huh!



Ya know..  I have a dolly wearing a bikini, sitting in a large champagne glass..  That could put all your alcoholic posts to shame.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ya know..  I have a dolly wearing a bikini, sitting in a large champagne glass..  That could put all your alcoholic posts to shame.




Naughty!

 :spank3:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Naughty!
> 
> :spank3:



Am not.. I didn't post it.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Am not.. I didn't post it.




That's what was naughty.  We want to see!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That's what was naughty.  We want to see!



Nah.  It's not that warm out yet.  Gotta keep up with the weather, you know.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nah.  It's not that warm out yet.  Gotta keep up with the weather, you know.




No we don't, we'll warm up the Champagne...

Look, I'll get my uniform and my camera, you go get the bikini on.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No we don't, we'll warm up the Champagne...
> 
> Look, I'll get my uniform and my camera, you go get the bikini on.



I remember you being stripped of your camera duties.. Someone else picked up the slack somewhere, I think.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I remember you being stripped of your camera duties.. Someone else picked up the slack somewhere, I think.



Hmmm....

That could be a blessing, but I think I'll have to hunt them down.

 :firing:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> That could be a blessing, but I think I'll have to hunt them down.
> 
> :firing:




HAH!  Night.  Behave yourself.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> HAH!  Night.  Behave yourself.


'Night, Lady.


----------



## deaddude

ah morning all. 

Its good to wake up to the smell of winning


----------



## no1tovote4

That's yer breath and nobody else likes it!

:tng:


----------



## Mr. P

smells funny in here..


----------



## Shattered

:kiss2: :tng:  :halo:


----------



## no1tovote4

:alco:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4

This guy does.


----------



## manu1959

:wank:           as does he


----------



## no1tovote4

This guy cared too much.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:moon4: 
My turn
My turn


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Shattered

Showoffs.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Showoffs.




:tng:


----------



## Bonnie




----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

>


----------



## manu1959

Bonnie said:
			
		

>


----------



## dilloduck

manu1959 said:
			
		

>


----------



## manu1959

dilloduck said:
			
		

>


----------



## deaddude

damn me for eating nitro and chile peppers


----------



## Mr. P

Bonnie said:
			
		

>


Wooooo...Bonnie, that's not like you! Is it?


----------



## Bonnie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Wooooo...Bonnie, that's not like you! Is it?



Well Id like to think I have more to offer than a cartoon smilie doing the shimmy shake......... :teeth:


----------



## fuzzykitten99

deaddude said:
			
		

> damn me for eating nitro and chile peppers



that's your idea of a 'winning' smell?


----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well Id like to think I have more to offer than a cartoon smilie doing the shimmy shake......... :teeth:


Lose the yellow face make up too !


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>




  :coffee3:


----------



## no1tovote4

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Is it Friday yet?



Nope it's hump day!


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Nope it's hump day!





It feels like it should have been Friday about three times since the last Friday.


----------



## fuzzykitten99

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It feels like it should have been Friday about three times since the last Friday.



i woke up thinking it was Thursday...then realized...HSIOW!...Holy Shit...it's ONLY WEDNESDAY!


----------



## deaddude

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> that's your idea of a 'winning' smell?



The two post were disconnected. And it was kind of a response to a thing that Manu said on rep about the smell of victory being Napalm.


----------



## deaddude

Wednesday what an under rated day. Lets look at all the great things that happened on a Wednesday


Oh wait... nothing wednesday sucks.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Nope it's hump day!



Our resident pervs missed an opportunity here :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Our resident pervs missed an opportunity here :teeth:


No you didn't. :gross2:


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No you didn't. :gross2:



I was just giving the others first shot at it. :teeth:


----------



## Bonnie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Our resident pervs missed an opportunity here :teeth:



Have to admit that post was easy pickins too..... :


----------



## Mr. P

Been fishin any this week, dillo?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Been fishin any this week, dillo?


 nope  dang it !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> nope  dang it !


Me either...Trout season has been open 2 weeks, the weather has been great..It's spring break this week...ERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Me either...Trout season has been open 2 weeks, the weather has been great..It's spring break this week...ERRRRRRRRRRRRR



you mean you're not in line at the slopes ?


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you mean you're not in line at the slopes ?


What slopes?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What slopes?


 skiing with 5 million kids !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> skiing with 5 million kids !


Well, I don't know where ya do that this time of year...but I've never had a ski on my foot in my life anyway, so I'll stick to fishin.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know where ya do that this time of year...but I've never had a ski on my foot in my life anyway, so I'll stick to fishin.



:shocked: I think my first post here. A couple of my favorite 8th graders asked today if I'd ever been snow skiing or water skiing. When I said, "Yes." They were shocked. Same kids have been trying to get me to date their dads, uncles. LOL What do they think I do with my time off?


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :shocked: I think my first post here. A couple of my favorite 8th graders asked today if I'd ever been snow skiing or water skiing. When I said, "Yes." They were shocked. Same kids have been trying to get me to date their dads, uncles. LOL What do they think I do with my time off?


Don't ask em... :rotflmao:


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Don't ask em... :rotflmao:



Never will.  They were really floored when I said I loved tubing! LOL!


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Never will.  They were really floored when I said I loved tubing! LOL!



They probably thought you must have meant watching TV


----------



## Mr. P

Hey there Yank!


----------



## Shattered

Hey, Toots.  :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:

Coffee....please?!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :coffee3:
> 
> Coffee....please?!



Not today.  Maybe tomorrow.  :gross2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Not today.  Maybe tomorrow.  :gross2:




Crap.


----------



## fuzzykitten99

hey shattered...my hubby likes your avatar.


----------



## Shattered

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> hey shattered...my hubby likes your avatar.



Thanks.  Want one?


----------



## Shattered

BTW, in order to make it look the most like you, I'd need to know hair color, hair style, and the "type" of clothing you wear.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> BTW, in order to make it look the most like you, I'd need to know hair color, hair style, and the "type" of clothing you wear.


Huh? Doesn't every girl drees like that? They do down here...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Huh? Doesn't every girl drees like that? They do down here...



Huh.  No.  :tng:    And here, there are just some people who should NOT dress like that, and do.  Blech!  If it hangs over, cover it up.


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh.  No.  :tng:    And here, there are just some people who should NOT dress like that, and do.  Blech!  If it hangs over, cover it up.




LOL! Nothing like those Ricky Lake shows entitled "You're too fat to wear that!"


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> LOL! Nothing like those Ricky Lake shows entitled "You're too fat to wear that!"



Bingo!  Methinks they get half their guests from here.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bingo!  Methinks they get half their guests from here.



Tell them to wear their signs.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh.  No.  :tng:    And here, there are just some people who should NOT dress like that, and do.  Blech!  If it hangs over, cover it up.


Boy don't I know it...I see young girls, 14-18 years old with bellies hangin over the top of their jeans..I don't get it, I'd be ashamed to do that. I guess the "style" is more important these days than how ya look in them. Lets not even talk about the lard asses on the beach in bikinis!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Tell them to wear their signs.



:rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

morning for rainy califonia


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bingo!  Methinks they get half their guests from here.




If I didn't know b etter, I would say the other half came from my area. It's quite the site to see at the end of the month on check day.


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> If I didn't know b etter, I would say the other half came from my area. It's quite the site to see at the end of the month on check day.



There's not much that can top what I saw (and heard) yesterday..

18-19 year old girl is standing outside wearing a black skirt slit all the way up to her thighs on both sides (floor length skirt), and she has it rolled *under* her belly, which looks approx. 5 months pregnant, a hot pink tank top which doesn't come down nearly far enough (4" gap..), and over that, a white peasant top tied like the one in my avatar...  She's standing out in public, shouting in to a cell phone, with one hand on her hip, and the other jutting so far forward it looks like she should have popped something.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> There's not much that can top what I saw (and heard) yesterday..
> 
> 18-19 year old girl is standing outside wearing a black skirt slit all the way up to her thighs on both sides (floor length skirt), and she has it rolled *under* her belly, ...................................





> (4"gap..), .......................................





> have popped something.  "eek2:




Shoot, didn't work....


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Shoot, didn't work....



You mean....you don't automatically want her?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> You mean....you don't automatically want her?




It would take many, many beers....

:alco:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It would take many, many beers....
> 
> :alco:



Chicken.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Chicken.




Ayuh.


----------



## dmp

EVERYONE who posts after this, has been in a Tickle-Fight with Pop-Star Michael Jackson


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> EVERYONE who posts after this, has been in a Tickle-Fight with Pop-Star Michael Jackson




Hee Hee, Hoo Hoo....  That skinny little bastard is stronger than you might think.

No I haven't....


----------



## Mr. P

-=d=- said:
			
		

> EVERYONE who posts after this, has been in a Tickle-Fight with Pop-Star Michael Jackson


lollololololol
How would you KNOW? lolololol


----------



## Shattered

_**giggle**_


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It would take many, many beers....
> 
> :alco:


Don't ever forget the number one Bar hopin single man rule.."GO UGLY EARLY".


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Don't ever forget the number one Bar hopin single man rule.."GO UGLY EARLY".




I'll just avoid the bars....

Whomever invented beer entered into a terrible conspiracy so far reaching in its capacity to insure even the ugly can breed.


----------



## Shattered

...and yet you guys keep sucking it back.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I'll just avoid the bars....
> 
> Whomever invented beer entered into a terrible conspiracy so far reaching in its capacity to insure even the ugly can breed.


Lol...I did too..hated em (bars, clubs..etc).


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and yet you guys keep sucking it back.


What is "it"? I have a few ideas..


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> What is "it"? I have a few ideas..



Beer, damn you.

What were YOU thinking?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Beer, damn you.
> 
> What were YOU thinking?


Ahhhh...same as you..can't say though...cept it's fun...lol


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ahhhh...same as you..can't say though...cept it's fun...lol



You're _such_ a male...


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're _such_ a male...


Last I checked...yep.. :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

I'm the only person left on the planet that still watches (and likes) Smackdown, aren't I?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm the only person left on the planet that still watches (and likes) Smackdown, aren't I?




Yep.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yep.



Hmph.  And here I was going to allow you coffee today.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hmph.  And here I was going to allow you coffee today.




Dang....  And today I really needed it.

My friends tell me that when it changed to the WWE it started going downhill.  I was never in the habit of watching this.   I think they "Jumped the Shark" when Dennis Rodman came in with his can of paint.


----------



## Shattered

I just think it's funny as hell.. A ridiculous crock of shit, but funny..


----------



## dmp

There are a LOT Of Michael Jackson Tickle Veterans here...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I just think it's funny as hell.. A ridiculous crock of shit, but funny..




So was "Happy Days" after they had Fonzie Jump the Shark, but it started losing viewership at that time.  From the most popular show on TV to nada in one show.  I think the same thing happened to Wrestling.

First admitting that it is staged killed of the "True Believer" like my idiot friend Len who thought that the bouts were real.

Second adding guest stars like Rodman is always a sign that a show is dying, the more guests the bigger the sign.

They then began adding the women more and more thinking to get the teenage male viewership, but they need more than that to keep afloat.  I don't see this stuff lasting much longer.

I can see how you would like it though, kind of like watching a car wreck, sometimes you don't want to see it but you just can't turn away.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> There are a LOT Of Michael Jackson Tickle Veterans here...




Even you... Now the thread has become a support group.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

FRIDAY


----------



## Yurt

I can not believe this is still going.  This has to be the biggest thread of all time.


----------



## deaddude

probably


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## CSM

Good morning everyone...I am back on home turf once again after having to go play with the military last week. Sometimes they keep me hopping!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone...I am back on home turf once again after having to go play with the military last week. Sometimes they keep me hopping!



Welcome back.


----------



## manu1959

morning........


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning........



 :coffee3:


----------



## dmp

So...yesterday morning I weighed 216lbs...today? 220.

wow.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> So...yesterday morning I weighed 216lbs...today? 220.
> 
> wow.



Did you eat a lot of salt, or did you do a rather extensive workout?  Yes, even men can retain water.


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Did you eat a lot of salt, or did you do a rather extensive workout?  Yes, even men can retain water.




No and no.  

(sigh)...it seems like biology won't allow me to do what I want/need.  I haven't ruled out liposuction.


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No and no.
> 
> (sigh)...it seems like biology won't allow me to do what I want/need.  I haven't ruled out liposuction.



Don't be silly..  Everyones weight fluctuates on a daily (even hourly) basis by as much as 5lbs.  Stop letting the scale dictate how you feel...


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> Don't be silly..  Everyones weight fluctuates on a daily (even hourly) basis by as much as 5lbs.  Stop letting the scale dictate how you feel...



It's the mirror more than the scale! 

hehe


----------



## Shattered

-=d=- said:
			
		

> It's the mirror more than the scale!
> 
> hehe



 :fifty:


----------



## manu1959

-=d=- said:
			
		

> It's the mirror more than the scale!
> 
> hehe




there are no scales and no mirrors in my house


----------



## dmp

10500


----------



## no1tovote4

We don't own any scales either.  I know I'm chubbs because of my waist size.


----------



## deaddude

Scales don't even directly measure wieght. They measure your normal force. This can be altered by anything ranging from the time of day (you wiegh less in the moring than at night), what you have eaten, and the exact possition of the moon.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

sup people


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> sup people



Sup Joker.


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm Audi folks.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2: 
You guys talk too much!!!


----------



## manu1959

porsche dude


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Cadi


----------



## manu1959

fins?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

manu1959 said:
			
		

> fins?


  No, it's a 94....
I put flow masters on it though!


----------



## no1tovote4

Vette


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Vette


You got one???
if so...what year?
I always wanted a Silver Anniversary edition Stingray


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No, it's a 94....
> I put flow masters on it though!



sweet.....grand daddy had a silver 64 rag top with fins............


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You got one???
> if so...what year?
> I always wanted a Silver Anniversary edition Stingray




Nah, Just didn't want to feel left out and Dakota isn't cool....

 

I have a 63 rolling chassis, sometime I plan on getting the rest of the parts.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nah, Just didn't want to feel left out and Dakota isn't cool....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 63 rolling chassis, sometime I plan on getting the rest of the parts.


The Cadi is actually the car for the wife.
I drive a Honda Civic


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Time to get in my honda civic and go home.
see ya.


----------



## no1tovote4

Chowda all!


----------



## manu1959

c ya dudes


----------



## no1tovote4

So.  Who's winning now?


----------



## CSM

I am


----------



## dilloduck

it would appear that way


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I am




Really?  Cool.


----------



## CSM

I know


----------



## Mr. P




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

post whores.....


----------



## dilloduck

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> post whores.....




ya Joz !!! :halo:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

People


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Make


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Me


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Sick


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Sick


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

I have been visited upon by one of the world's largest apathy clouds today.


----------



## deaddude

this thread is nothing more than us talking to our selves omigod my life has been a lie :blah2:  :blah2:  :blah2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:teeth:


----------



## dilloduck

deaddude said:
			
		

> this thread is nothing more than us talking to our selves omigod my life has been a lie :blah2:  :blah2:  :blah2:



only took ya 10,000 post to figure that out?? :shocked:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have been visited upon by one of the world's largest apathy clouds today.



And if you would return said cloud to it's rightful owner, I would be SO happy.


----------



## deaddude

dilloduck said:
			
		

> only took ya 10,000 post to figure that out?? :shocked:


What can I say Im not easily disillusioned


----------



## manu1959

deaddude said:
			
		

> What can I say Im not easily disillusioned



good on ya...hang onto those dreams


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> And if you would return said cloud to it's rightful owner, I would be SO happy.



I would if I could just get myself to care....


----------



## deaddude

Hello friends, I'm so happy we could be together again; it's a happy day in the neighborhood.   oh god did I do that on TV, oh um sorry kids Mr. Rodgers is a little sick today   oh ugh  oh it just keeps coming  oh god oh oh god  Would some body please call an ambulance.


Have a nice day and remember it is a happy day in the neighborhood


----------



## no1tovote4

Okay, so I'm winning....

Where's my prize?


----------



## deaddude

Why would you get a prize? You aren't winning anything.


----------



## GotZoom

The new guy won!


----------



## deaddude

Says who


----------



## GotZoom

deaddude said:
			
		

> Says who



They do.

And they don't lie.


----------



## no1tovote4

GotZoom said:
			
		

> They do.
> 
> And they don't lie.




Elmo knows where you live!


----------



## deaddude

They are just puppets, once I take out the the guy pullin the strings those losers will go limp.


----------



## Shattered

Man, people suck.

Driving on the freeway, in the left lane (65mph speed limit - people do 74 without getting pulled over).

Some yahoo is driving 54 (freakin MINIMUM speed of 55) in the left lane...  My plates say "Move It"..  He moves over, flips me off, and I see his license plate, which says "Take It Easy" (a variation thereof).

I couldn't do anything but bust a gut lauging.

People suck.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Man, people suck.
> 
> Driving on the freeway, in the left lane (65mph speed limit - people do 74 without getting pulled over).
> 
> Some yahoo is driving 54 (freakin MINIMUM speed of 55) in the left lane...  My plates say "Move It"..  He moves over, flips me off, and I see his license plate, which says "Take It Easy" (a variation thereof).
> 
> I couldn't do anything but bust a gut lauging.
> 
> People suck.


Ahhhhhhhh the joy of road rage.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Man, people suck.
> 
> Driving on the freeway, in the left lane (65mph speed limit - people do 74 without getting pulled over).
> 
> Some yahoo is driving 54 (freakin MINIMUM speed of 55) in the left lane...  My plates say "Move It"..  He moves over, flips me off, and I see his license plate, which says "Take It Easy" (a variation thereof).
> 
> I couldn't do anything but bust a gut lauging.
> 
> People suck.



Don't consider him a road hazard, just consider him the Neighborhood Watch of the road.  He thinks it is his responsibility to make sure you follow the speed limit, and if you don't to punish you by flipping you off.

Deep Breathely Lady Shattered, he is just a bump in the road of life.


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Man, people suck.
> 
> Driving on the freeway, in the left lane (65mph speed limit - people do 74 without getting pulled over).
> 
> Some yahoo is driving 54 (freakin MINIMUM speed of 55) in the left lane...  My plates say "Move It"..  He moves over, flips me off, and I see his license plate, which says "Take It Easy" (a variation thereof).
> 
> I couldn't do anything but bust a gut lauging.
> 
> People suck.



Just go to happy place!!


----------



## GotZoom

Oh, just for the hell of it.


----------



## no1tovote4

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Oh, just for the hell of it.




Well, it worked.....

 :duh3:


----------



## CSM

Hmmmm...is that all there is?


----------



## deaddude




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>




I agree...


----------



## manu1959




----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

>


Hey there, LEFT COASTER!


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Shattered

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Just go to happy place!!



HAH!  My happy place is finally arriving at my destination, dammit!  I almost missed some perfectly good eye candy because of his silly ass.

It was good for a laugh, tho..


----------



## no1tovote4

I always figure I missed a soul-mate somewhere sometime when I passed her in traffic and flipped her off....


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I always figure I missed a soul-mate somewhere sometime when I passed her in traffic and flipped her off....


GAWD, I won't say was I was thinking you may have missed..But it wasn't a soul mate...LMAO!


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> GAWD, I won't say was I was thinking you may have missed..But it wasn't a soul mate...LMAO!



Oh, do tell.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Who wants a moustache ride???????
(sooper troopers is the greatest movie.....EVER)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm out.
c-ya


----------



## no1tovote4

chowda.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm out.
> c-ya



:kiss2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:




WoooHooo!  Camera Time!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> WoooHooo!  Camera Time!



Oops.  I dropped it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> WoooHooo!  Camera Time!


I'll get the Bacon.
(see relationship thread)


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'll get the Bacon.
> (see relationship thread)



LMAO!!!!  You're one sick f***, you know that?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  You're one sick f***, you know that?


Yes, Yes I do.
That's why ya love me.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes, Yes I do.
> That's why ya love me.



Oh yeah..  I forgot.  *swoon*

Behave yourself.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes, Yes I do.
> That's why ya love me.


Woooo woooo woooo....It's flour, not bacon...geeezzzzzzz...

she loves me more anyway... :gross2:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Woooo woooo woooo....It's flour, not bacon...geeezzzzzzz...
> 
> she loves me more anyway... :gross2:



Yes, yes.. Can't forget you..  :kiss2:


----------



## manu1959

winning


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> winning



Past tense...


----------



## manu1959

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt



You trying to make it sound like I'm wrong??


----------



## manu1959

if the shoe fits...............


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> if the shoe fits...............



I'll sic my knight in shining armor on you...(just as soon as I find one...)


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'll sic my knight in shining armor on you...(just as soon as I find one...)




Hows about a stumbling and slightly demented math geek with a bat?

:bat:


----------



## manu1959

you can dress up like i knight....if you want.... :huh:


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hows about a stumbling and slightly demented math geek with a bat?
> 
> :bat:



_**chokes on own laughter**_

Anytime.


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you can dress up like i knight....if you want.... :huh:




Dress what up like a Knight?   :cof:


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Dress what up like a Knight?   :cof:



ok ...she said she would sic a knight in shining aror on me....so i said ...you can dres up like a knight if you want....get it?


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> _**chokes on own laughter**_
> 
> Anytime.


You "boys" need to leave the room.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You "boys" need to leave the room.




Choking laughter is a turn on?


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Choking laughter is a turn on?


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You "boys" need to leave the room.



blow me olde man


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

>




If figured he wanted me to leave for some reason....

Don't worry, I'll go find the camera.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Choking laughter is a turn on?



fur ball...................get it  :bat:


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Choking laughter is a turn on?


Just for kids...run along now..


----------



## manu1959

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Just for kids...run along now..



ok ok ok............here is your blue pill have fun.....remember if your erection last more than four hours the last person you should be calling is your doctor....personally i would be calling more women


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> blow me olde man


PFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!
There, now you run along too... :rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

bye bye


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Just for kids...run along now..



Hey!  What're you doing chasing my _stumbling and slightly demented math geek with a bat_ away?


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok ok ok............here is your blue pill have fun.....remember if your erection last more than four hours the last person you should be calling is your doctor....personally i would be calling more women



:rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ok ok ok............here is your blue pill have fun.....


It's the BLUE ONE? Damn..
Thought I was dead... :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P

Don't leave guys..as though I had to say so...lol..all in fun...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Don't leave guys..as though I had to say so...lol..all in fun...



Now look what you did.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Now look what you did.


Manu is still here, he's just a hidin... :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Manu is still here, he's just a hidin... :rotflmao:



Prolly figures he can't outrun your cane.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Prolly figures he can't outrun your cane.


Well, okay...I'm off to play poker..
I'll tuck ya in later, sweet pea...


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, okay...I'm off to play poker..
> I'll tuck ya in later, sweet pea...



You have fun, troublemaker.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Just for kids...run along now..



Are you really trying to tell me that you are a kid?


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Don't leave guys..as though I had to say so...lol..all in fun...




It was that work thing intruding on my posting time....

Stupid job!


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Are you really trying to tell me that you are a kid?


At heart, at heart...yep...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey!  What're you doing chasing my _stumbling and slightly demented math geek with a bat_ away?


----------



## Shattered

:teeth:  :teeth:  :teeth: 

I gotta find some way to work that in to my sig. line.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> :teeth:  :teeth:  :teeth:
> 
> I gotta find some way to work that in to my sig. line.




This week on WWE!  MATH GEEK Vs. COMPUTER NERD.

(Guy hitting himself with a bat.)


----------



## Shattered

Nah.  Gotta be original format..  Maybe I'll just start a sig line with favorite quotes..


----------



## no1tovote4

Well Lady, I must leave and visit my domicile now that I have finally finished my work for the day.  I will type at you later.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well Lady, I must leave and visit my domicile now that I have finally finished my work for the day.  I will type at you later.



Toodles.


----------



## no1tovote4

:kiss2:


----------



## manu1959

are they gone yet


----------



## manu1959

what is everyone up to this fine evening?


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what is everyone up to this fine evening?



Reading your perverted other posts...... :teeth:


----------



## manu1959

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Reading your perverted other posts...... :teeth:



it is gods will that i be perverted and test the faith of others.....

what can i say i am a shamless flirt and a pig


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> it is gods will that i be perverted and test the faith of others.....
> 
> what can i say i am a shamless flirt and a pig



I see so your proclivity for perversion is really just a gift to your fellow man???   :tng:


----------



## manu1959

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I see so your proclivity for perversion is really just a gift to your fellow man???   :tng:



nah tis my gift to my fellow woman....


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah tis my gift to my fellow woman....



Ah.. well we all must be good at something right?? 

Your dedication is remarkable!!


----------



## dilloduck

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Ah.. well we all must be good at something right??
> 
> Your dedication is remarkable!!




Manu is one caring dude !!!!  Thanks bro !!


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> This week on WWE!  MATH GEEK Vs. COMPUTER NERD.
> 
> (Guy hitting himself with a bat.)


Don't forget about Video Game/Comic Book nerd...
(that would be me)


----------



## dmp

...i have no gift for you pa-rum-pa-pum-pum.....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...i have no gift for you pa-rum-pa-pum-pum.....


HEAR MY DRUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Video Game/Comic Book nerd...
> (that would be me)




I left a gift for you.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Ya I stepped in that on my way to work this morning...
Thanks.J/k I left you one (or10) too.


----------



## deaddude

What about the Star (wars/trek) Nerd Vs. The D&D nerd


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> What about the Star (wars/trek) Nerd Vs. The D&D nerd



Once again that would be one guy beating on himself.

Reminds me of the Star Wars kid video on the net.

Ever see these?
http://www.screamingpickle.com/members/StarWarsKid/


----------



## Shattered




----------



## deaddude




----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

>



Gimme dat!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

*I won!!!*

 

or maybe not


----------



## no1tovote4

What did you win?


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> Gimme dat!



Oh dear, that was a smokers etiquette faux pas if I ever heard one. 

For now let us assume that it was a tobacco cig I was smoking, you may

A. ask politely if you can have one

B. break out one and ask for a light 

C. do absolutely nothing 

And if you are a woman

D. do one of the above while naked 

And still be in the realm of propriety 

Now if it was a joint you could

A. politely ask me to pass the bowl 

B. break out one and ask for a light

C. do absolutely nothing

Again women may do one of the above while naked

So if it was a Joint your "gimme dat" would be nearly OK

If you are a non-smoker trying to save me there these options 

A. Mind your fucking business

B. Shove a live dung beetle up your ass and leave it there for an hour

If you are a female non smoker you have this additional option

C. Promise to wait with me during the months of future nicotine cravings and fuck me through each of them to help me stay off

Now Im going to try this again next post so you (shattered) can show me what you learned


----------



## deaddude

Now shattered show me what we learned about etiquette


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Oh dear, that was a smokers etiquette faux pas if I ever heard one.
> 
> For now let us assume that it was a tobacco cig I was smoking, you may
> 
> A. ask politely if you can have one
> 
> B. break out one and ask for a light
> 
> C. do absolutely nothing
> 
> And if you are a woman
> 
> D. do one of the above while naked
> 
> And still be in the realm of propriety
> 
> Now if it was a joint you could
> 
> A. politely ask me to pass the bowl
> 
> B. break out one and ask for a light
> 
> C. do absolutely nothing
> 
> Again women may do one of the above while naked
> 
> So if it was a Joint your "gimme dat" would be nearly OK
> 
> If you are a non-smoker trying to save me there these options
> 
> A. Mind your fucking business
> 
> B. Shove a live dung beetle up your ass and leave it there for an hour
> 
> If you are a female non smoker you have this additional option
> 
> C. Promise to wait with me during the months of future nicotine cravings and fuck me through each of them to help me stay off
> 
> Now Im going to try this again next post so you (shattered) can show me what you learned




You forgot another option, asking for a drag of the cigarette.


----------



## deaddude

Yes i did didn't I, damn!


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

:funnyface


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What did you win?



Well...I won a Tribble at a Star Trek convention once.


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Well...I won a Tribble at a Star Trek convention once.




How many do you have now?


----------



## deaddude




----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>




http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/object/ar...GCCIHG1.DTL&o=0


----------



## dmp

No new posts since I went to bed last night?

C'mon ppl!


----------



## no1tovote4

So am I winning yet?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> How many do you have now?



Just the one. He must be impotent or something.


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Just the one. He must be impotent or something.




Sounds defective.  Better send him back.


----------



## deaddude

How many kids with A.D.D. does it take to screw in a light bulb


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> How many kids with A.D.D. does it take to screw in a light bulb



I forget.


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> How many kids with A.D.D. does it take to screw in a light bulb



Nobody knows.  They never quite get around to trying.


----------



## no1tovote4

Where is everybody today?


----------



## deaddude

deaddude said:
			
		

> How many kids with A.D.D. does it take to screw in a light bulb



want to go ride a bike?


----------



## no1tovote4

Hola, everybody.


----------



## manu1959

morning from the left coast


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> morning from the left coast




So how is Arnie doing for y'all?


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So how is Arnie doing for y'all?



he is a better actor than politician


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> he is a better actor than politician




Then he must be a truly incapable politician!


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Then he must be a truly incapable politician!



yep....


----------



## no1tovote4

Good Afternoon Folk!


----------



## dmp

I'm a wiener! I mean Winner!


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I'm a wiener! I mean Winner!



:sausage:


----------



## deaddude

Hello all


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>




Yah, this and drugs did Ozzy in man.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yah, this and drugs did Ozzy in man.


you never mentioned sex so maybe there's hope for me yet.


----------



## Yurt

:fifty:


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> you never mentioned sex so maybe there's hope for me yet.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


  
You missed....


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## no1tovote4

Dum-da-da-dum!!

I am winning!


----------



## deaddude

I am winning now


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## 5stringJeff

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *NO FATTIES!!!! *  Please make that rule =d=



Yeah.

 :gross2:  :baby:      :bangheads    :read:    :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude

What    is  :bat:  with   all  :bangheads: the :teeth: Smilies


----------



## dmp

:shrug:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude

if you cant beat'em join'em


----------



## Shattered

No, you guys aren't winning.  Stop posting just to make it look like you are.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

ok


----------



## no1tovote4

Just popping in to see who is winning now....


----------



## Shattered

Still me.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Still me.




Good.  Time for me to go get a haircut.


----------



## Shattered

Ta-ta!


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Mr. P

I WON already..post #10000...
Go home kids..


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I WON already..post #10000...
> Go home kids..



Did'ya get yer half-eaten donut in the mail yet?


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did'ya get yer half-eaten donut in the mail yet?


Hell NO!..Damn USPS..


----------



## Shattered

I just wanted my 5000th post.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I just wanted my 5000th post.




Welcome to the 5000 club!


----------



## deaddude

No one is winning. I have the last post and I am dead.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> No one is winning. I have the last post and I am dead.



Sux to be you.


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> I just wanted my 5000th post.




Im closing in on you fast!!!!!!!Vroom J/K


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Im closing in on you fast!!!!!!!Vroom J/K




Even if you were kidding, it appears as if it is a fact!
:funnyface


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## CSM




----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sux to be you.



Indeed


----------



## no1tovote4

Going up to meet Dillo now.  We shall sup and drink adult beverages.  Maybe one of us will bring a camera.


----------



## no1tovote4

I met with Dillo on Friday.  He's a pretty cool dude...

He took some pictures and I expect he'll put them up once he is online.


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I met with Dillo on Friday.  He's a pretty cool dude...
> 
> He took some pictures and I expect he'll put them up once he is online.


Pics of Dillo???...This is a family forum is it not????


----------



## Mr. P

Where is UsaPride, Joker?


----------



## no1tovote4

:cof:


----------



## Shattered

Mmmm.  Bottlecaps.


----------



## kancer43

ummmmm.... I guess I'm winning now?


----------



## no1tovote4

cOOL.


----------



## Mr. P

Someone tell the newbee I won 725 posts ago.. :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Someone tell the newbee I won 725 posts ago.. :teeth:




Nah, you only won the "half eaten bagel" he who wins gets a donut.  It's like winning the 3 dollar prize in the powerball.


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nah, you only won the "half eaten bagel" he who wins gets a donut.  It's like winning the 3 dollar prize in the powerball.


No, no...it was a half eaten donut, which I STILL haven't received! DAMNIT!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No, no...it was a half eaten donut, which I STILL haven't received! DAMNIT!!



USMB should have insured the package...  Maybe the mailman ate it.  Snail mail is sometimes unreliable.


----------



## Shattered

You guys don't mind if I barf all over your thread, do you?


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> You guys don't mind if I barf all over your thread, do you?




See Mr. P!  Now we know who stole the donut!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> See Mr. P!  Now we know who stole the donut!



My monkey's innocent, damn you!


----------



## kancer43

oh no!!! The horrible Newbie!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


About time I get some respect!   Back at ya!


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## CSM




----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

>


How was the fishing trip, CSM?


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How was the fishing trip, CSM?


Didn't catch any fish but we had a GREAT time...the kids were awesome and a lot of fun. Saw a couple of whales though. They were really impressed with that! Ate too much good food and laughed to hard... just the way those kind of trips are supposed to be!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Didn't catch any fish but we had a GREAT time...the kids were awesome and a lot of fun. Saw a couple of whales though. They were really impressed with that! Ate too much good food and laughed to hard... just the way those kind of trips are supposed to be!


Perfect! Heck if you'd of caught fish you would have to clean em..


----------



## CSM

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Perfect! Heck if you'd of caught fish you would have to clean em..


Yeah...and they would smell up the boat too!


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :coffee3:




word.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> word.


up


----------



## no1tovote4

I just posted number 6000 on the music thread.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I just posted number 6000 on the music thread.



shall i send out a press release?


----------



## Shattered

Just so you know..  If you put varnish over/in an open cut...it hurts.  A lot.


----------



## deaddude

Just so you know, Scientists have discovered two substances which kill Aids, Ebola, Cancer, The Common Cold, and the Flu.

1. Chlorox Bleach 

2.Cyanide


----------



## no1tovote4

Isn't there Cyanide in cigarette smoke?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> shall i send out a press release?




Yes.


----------



## kancer43

deaddude said:
			
		

> Just so you know, Scientists have discovered two substances which kill Aids, Ebola, Cancer, The Common Cold, and the Flu.
> 
> 1. Chlorox Bleach
> 
> 2.Cyanide


ebola? no way...


----------



## deaddude

Yes Bleach does kill ebola. That is why Hospitals which treat ebola patients use Bleach to sanitize beds and rooms which housed former patients.

Yes there is cyanide in cigarette smoke, but in such small quantities as makes no difference. Baiscally if there is enough of the chemical to kill the cancer et al there is enough to kill you.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Yes Bleach does kill ebola. That is why Hospitals which treat ebola patients use Bleach to sanitize beds and rooms which housed former patients.
> 
> Yes there is cyanide in cigarette smoke, but in such small quantities as makes no difference. Baiscally if there is enough of the chemical to kill the cancer et al there is enough to kill you.




I would figure it is more like a long-term treatment.

:teeth:


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Shattered

Yo-Yo's are dumb.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yo-Yo's are dumb.




Were ya talking about me?


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Were ya talking about me?



Nooooo.

Those stupid little toys that are supposed to provide hours and hours of entertainment..

Wait...  :funnyface 

J/K.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nooooo.
> 
> Those stupid little toys that are supposed to provide hours and hours of entertainment..
> 
> Wait...  :funnyface
> 
> J/K.




Each year while working at (Six Flags now) Elitch Garden's, the local amusement park, we had a specific amusement.  One year it was cards, we got very good at shuffling tricks, the next it was yo-yos, we got very good at all the stupid yo-yo tricks.  I grew to hate both of them over time.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Anyome here remember pogs?
Biggest waste of money *EVER*!!!


----------



## Shattered

I can't imagine why... They're fun for about 2 mins, and then what?


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Anyome here remember pogs?
> Biggest waste of money *EVER*!!!




Did you buy those?  I mean, that was after my time.  I couldn't imagine wasting money on them when they were popular.  I think baseball cards are also a waste of energy.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Anyome here remember pogs?
> Biggest waste of money *EVER*!!!



Aren't those some little round cardboard/paper things that were popular for awhile?

What exactly did they do?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you buy those?  I mean, that was after my time.  I couldn't imagine wasting money on them when they were popular.  I think baseball cards are also a waste of energy.


I didn't buy them but, it was a fad so my mom bought me like 6 of them and
a slammer. I took them to school and cleaned house. I ended up with
thousands of the damn things, and about 50 slammers.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aren't those some little round cardboard/paper things that were popular for awhile?
> 
> What exactly did they do?




It was like a flat form of the same game as marbles.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aren't those some little round cardboard/paper things that were popular for awhile?
> 
> What exactly did they do?


Read this.
Pogs Info


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Anyone remember pencil fights?

this game was played by holding a pencil on both ends
while the other player attempted to chop through
it with their pencil, using a specific flipping motion.

Mom never understood why I went through so many damn pencils


----------



## Shattered

I can't imagine paying money for pieces of cardboard/paper to flick at other pieces of cardboard/paper..

I spent a lot of time playing with Legos (before they had preformed pieces), and Lincoln Logs (which, after I build the house, I promptly moved some dolls and cooking stuff in to - my brother used to have a fit because he thought it should be stables for horses).


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Anyone remember pencil fights?




I hated those.  For some reason my pencil always broke on the first fricking try.  I guess I never figured out the trick.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> I can't imagine paying money for pieces of cardboard/paper to flick at other pieces of cardboard/paper..
> 
> I spent a lot of time playing with Legos (before they had preformed pieces), and Lincoln Logs (which, after I build the house, I promptly moved some dolls and cooking stuff in to - my brother used to have a fit because he thought it should be stables for horses).




I filled my room with a lincoln log village.  There were no dolls allowed.  My mother thought I would become an architect, she was wrong.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I can't imagine paying money for pieces of cardboard/paper to flick at other pieces of cardboard/paper..
> 
> I spent a lot of time playing with Legos (before they had preformed pieces), and Lincoln Logs (which, after I build the house, I promptly moved some dolls and cooking stuff in to - my brother used to have a fit because he thought it should be stables for horses).


no, no, no....
You stack the cardboard and hit them with a *METAL* disk,
forcing some of them to flop over. The smaller the stack, the harder to flip.
The heavier the slammer, the easier to flip.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I filled my room with a lincoln log village.  There were no dolls allowed.  My mother thought I would become an architect, she was wrong.



Then who cooked/cleaned in the village???

(I still have my original Lincoln Logs, and Tinker Toys - no Lego's tho).


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> no, no, no....
> You stack the cardboard and hit them with a *METAL* disk,
> forcing some of them to flop over. The smaller the stack, the harder to flip.
> The heavier the slammer, the easier to flip.



Where'd the metal pieces come from?  All I ever saw were the cardboard thingies.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Then who cooked/cleaned in the village???
> 
> (I still have my original Lincoln Logs, and Tinker Toys - no Lego's tho).




Nobody lived there.  It must have been only "show homes".  The point was the building, not a place to play.  Some were even rather elaborate.  Sometime I will have to steal one of the pictures from ma and see if I can't post it online.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Nobody lived there.  *It must have been only "show homes".  The point was the building, not a place to play.*  Some were even rather elaborate.  Sometime I will have to steal one of the pictures from ma and see if I can't post it online.



Well, you're never going to make any money that way!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Knuckles anyone???

This game was *STUPID*.

You play knuckles by both players making a fist, and putting them together
The "you go first" person would then attempt to bang their
fist down on the other persons knuckles before they could move 
them away. If the "you go first" person misses, then turn then 
goes to the other person. If you anticipate the punch and move
to early (flinch) then your opponent  got a free hit and you werent allowed 
to move for that hit. First person to give up, lost.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Well, you're never going to make any money that way!



That's why I never became an architect.  I couldn't have people moving into and ruining my works of art!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Knuckles anyone???
> 
> This game was *STUPID*.
> 
> You play knuckles by both players making a fist, and putting them together
> The "you go first" person would then attempt to bang their
> fist down on the other persons knuckles before they could move
> them away. If the "you go first" person misses, then turn then
> goes to the other person. If you anticipate the punch and move
> to early (flinch) then your opponent  got a free hit and you werent allowed
> to move for that hit. First person to give up, lost.




We played one where you would have a guy scratch with his fingernail on the back of your hand, they would count how many times they were able to scratch before you said ouch.  The one with the most amounts of scratches before they said ouch won.  I was king of this game.  I have a scar on the back of each hand....

Boy were we stupid!


----------



## Shattered

Good grief..  Well, I suppose that's no less stupid than playing "chicken" with a pocket knife...


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good grief..  Well, I suppose that's no less stupid than playing "chicken" with a pocket knife...



But I was an 8 year old hero!

:scratch:


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We played one where you would have a guy scratch with his fingernail on the back of your hand, they would count how many times they were able to scratch before you said ouch.  The one with the most amounts of scratches before they said ouch won.  I was king of this game.  I have a scar on the back of each hand....
> 
> Boy were we stupid!



we all had daisy bb guns.....bought wood working face shields.....put on multiple layers of clothing.....chose teams.....had a war....oh and fire crackers were handgrenades.....we were 4th grade at the time


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> we all had daisy bb guns.....bought wood working face shields.....put on multiple layers of clothing.....chose teams.....had a war....oh and fire crackers were handgrenades.....we were 4th grade at the time




We did it without the face sheilds, until one of our friends got a BB permanently lodged into his chest (and we were punished so severely we never thought of doing it even with face shields and extra clothing).  They never removed it.  He brought the X-Ray to "Show-and-Tell".

Later we got blow guns, we removed the needles and bruised the crap out of each other with the much larger plastic beads...


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> We did it without the face sheilds, until one of our friends got a BB permanently lodged into his chest (and we were punished so severely we never thought of doing it even with face shields and extra clothing).  They never removed it.  He brought the X-Ray to "Show-and-Tell".
> 
> Later we got blow guns, we removed the needles and bruised the crap out of each other with the much larger plastic beads...



ever jousted on mini bikes with 2x4s and garbage can lids?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> ever jousted on mini bikes with 2x4s and garbage can lids?



Add boards with bricks so that you would hit each other while in the air.  Hours of fun!


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## deaddude

shhhhhh i'm winning


----------



## dmp

Not anymore!


----------



## deaddude




----------



## no1tovote4

Da, da, da Dummmm!  I am winning!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Da, da, da Dummmm!  I am winning!


ok you win....oh, no wait....heh


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> ok you win....oh, no wait....heh


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


I said  you win...what more do ya want...oh no...not again!


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> I said  you win...what more do ya want...oh no...not again!


----------



## Big Blue Machin

I am the most non-competitive poster on this thread, so I win.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Nope.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Shattered

Big Blue Machin said:
			
		

> I am the most non-competitive poster on this thread, so I win.



Correction - you're one of the biggest idiots on this thread.  

No offense intended, of course.


----------



## Big Blue Machin

Shattered said:
			
		

> Correction - you're one of the biggest idiots on this thread.
> 
> No offense intended, of course.



I was making a joke, man you guys have no sense of humour.


----------



## no1tovote4

Big Blue Machin said:
			
		

> I was making a joke, man you guys have no sense of humour.



 

Um...Who has no sense of humor?  She even told you it was a joke...


----------



## Mr. P

10,000 and still no half donut..
I'll wait.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> 10,000 and still no half donut..
> I'll wait.



I think the UPS guy ate your donut.


----------



## CSM

Donuts????No one told me this involved donuts!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Donuts????No one told me this involved donuts!


Always 10%, hey CSM? :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

Mmmmm........Donuts!

:coffee3:


----------



## deaddude

homer


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> homer



Ahhh....

This is what you were trying then...


----------



## deaddude

yes how did you do that


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> yes how did you do that



Click on the quote button, between the quote brackets you will see how it is done.


----------



## deaddude

Thanks  :clap1:


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Thanks  :clap1:



No Problemma, Dude.


----------



## deaddude

New question, how do I post a picture from my computer and not a website.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> New question, how do I post a picture from my computer and not a website.



You would have to use one of the image hosting sites like this one: 

http://www.imagehostingsite.com/

You upload your picture.  Most of them provide HTML code to help you post it on sites like this one.


----------



## deaddude

Again many thanks.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Again many thanks.



Again, not a problem.


----------



## Shattered

When the hell did I get so old.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> When the hell did I get so old.


Yer last birthday, maybe? :dev1:


----------



## deaddude

I think you moved from old to "so old" during the exodus.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yer last birthday, maybe? :dev1:



My last birthday isn't for another 2 weeks yet.  :tng:

I just looked in the mirror, and seemed very old.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> My last birthday isn't for another 2 weeks yet.  :tng:
> 
> I just looked in the mirror, and seemed very old.




Somebody else must have been standing nearby.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

bump


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> bump




'lo, JB.  Whatup?!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 'lo, JB.  Whatup?!!!!


uhhhh
WORD!!!!


----------



## colehart

Did I win?


----------



## Dan

No.

By the way, this is the first time I have ever posted in or even looked at this thread.


----------



## colehart

Rats! Maybe I'll try later.


----------



## Shattered

colehart said:
			
		

> Rats! Maybe I'll try later.



Don't bother.  You still won't win.


----------



## Shattered

I...


----------



## Shattered

need...


----------



## Shattered

number....


----------



## Shattered

6000...

W00t.


----------



## no1tovote4

LOL.  Post whore!


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.  Post whore!



Post-whore-seeker-outer... :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Post-whore-seeker-outer... :tng:



Maybe I just like watching you!

 :funnyface


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Maybe I just like watching you!
> 
> :funnyface



I'd give you something to watch, but I'm very shy.


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd give you something to watch, but I'm very shy.



ummm.....yeah ......


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> ummm.....yeah ......



...look what the cat dragged in..


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...look what the cat dragged in..



So how come YOUR little emoticon thingie keeps falling down?


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> So how come YOUR little emoticon thingie keeps falling down?



Because if you look, yours OBVIOUSLY does more talking, and waving than drinking.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Because if you look, yours OBVIOUSLY does more talking, and waving than drinking.


----------



## dmp

Almost 45K views. Nice.


----------



## Big Blue Machin

Boo!  :shocked:


----------



## no1tovote4

Big Blue Machin said:
			
		

> Boo!  :shocked:



:fifty:


----------



## deaddude

Big Blue Machin said:
			
		

> Boo!  :shocked:


Hoo!


----------



## no1tovote4

'lo everybody!


----------



## Big Blue Machin

:read:


----------



## Gunny

Big Blue Machin said:
			
		

> :read:



Hey, it's the dude that thinks Gerald Ford was great.


----------



## no1tovote4

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Hey, it's the dude that thinks Gerald Ford was great.



Gerald Ford?

Did you know that his name on his birth certificate was Leslie King?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Join Date: Jan 2004
Location: America
Posts: 1,545 
Reputationoints: 1111 / Rep Power: 6


1111. Ooooooo.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Gerald Ford?
> 
> Did you know that his name on his birth certificate was Leslie King?



Leslie Lynch King, Jr., if I remember correctly.

Did you know he was also born in Nebraska, not Michigan, as most believe?


----------



## manu1959

time for pillow :69:


----------



## theim

I don't really know whats going on, but I'm posting here anyway.  :coffee3:


----------



## kurtsprincess

Me too!


----------



## no1tovote4

Me three!


----------



## no1tovote4

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Leslie Lynch King, Jr., if I remember correctly.
> 
> Did you know he was also born in Nebraska, not Michigan, as most believe?



That one I didn't know.  Interesting.  This guy seems to have more to hide than anybody in that office before...


----------



## deaddude

Itssss Mmminne. My own, My Love, Mmmmmmmmmy precious!!!

I'm winning


----------



## Hagbard Celine

And Celine makes a break for first!!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

...


----------



## Shattered

!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

???


----------



## no1tovote4

~~~


----------



## Hagbard Celine

...And Celine makes a break again!!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Cool.  Who's winning now?


----------



## Hagbard Celine

One more time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Nice try, newbie!


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nice try, newbie!



Nanny nanny boo boo


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Boom!!!!


----------



## archangel

this thread would end...it is soooo...annoying!


----------



## no1tovote4

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Boom!!!!



Click, click...


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Nanny nanny boo boo



If your nanny is causing boo boo's, you need a new one.  :tng:


----------



## speederdoc

I thought I already won this a long time ago. Why are you guys still posting?


----------



## Shattered

We're gloating over your obvious loss.


----------



## speederdoc

Looks like a win to me.


----------



## Shattered

Look again, cupcake.


----------



## speederdoc

What do I get, anyway?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> If your nanny is causing boo boo's, you need a new one.  :tng:



I'd ask if you wanted to apply but since you are younger than I am...which makes me sooooo old....

Oh...look.

Neither of you win. 

I do.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I'd ask if you wanted to apply but since you are younger than I am...which makes me sooooo old....
> 
> Oh...look.
> 
> Neither of you win.
> 
> I do.



Better change "Sometimes" to "Constantly".


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Better change "Sometimes" to "Constantly".



That does sound better doesn't it.


----------



## speederdoc

You are just delaying the inevitable. I claim victory.


----------



## GotZoom

speederdoc said:
			
		

> You are just delaying the inevitable. I claim victory.



When did you do that?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> That does sound better doesn't it.



Or, at least, more accurate as of late.


----------



## speederdoc

Ok, I have to go to sleep now since I worked all night.

I'll collect my victory trophy when I wake up, K?


----------



## GotZoom

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Ok, I have to go to sleep now since I worked all night.
> 
> I'll collect my victory trophy when I wake up, K?



Sure.


----------



## speederdoc

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Sure.


Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## GotZoom

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the consideration.



No problem.


----------



## speederdoc

Ha, I tricked you. I'm sneaky like that.


----------



## Shattered

He may be too old to keep up, but I'm not.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> He may be too old to keep up, but I'm not.



Now that you have reveled in your "short" victory....


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Now that you have reveled in your "short" victory....



Took ya long enough to catch up, toots.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Took ya long enough to catch up, toots.



Nahhh..like I said, wanted you to enjoy your short-term victory.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Nahhh..like I said, wanted you to enjoy your short-term victory.



Bite me.  I win.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bite me.



Where?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Where?



**points**


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> **points**



*looks and grins*


----------



## speederdoc

teh winnah with small font.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

The winner by a nose...


----------



## Shattered

Better get a longer nose.


----------



## speederdoc

I've got a long, umm, 





resume.


----------



## Shattered

...and you're still losing.. What a shame.


----------



## speederdoc

No I"m not.


----------



## Shattered

I beg to differ...


----------



## dmp

I need a vacation.


----------



## Shattered

<i>**stuffs D in a box & sticks him on a boat**</i>


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> <i>**stuffs D in a box & sticks him on a boat**</i>




...to New England....


----------



## Shattered

LMAO!

You'll find yourself returned "Postage Due"..


----------



## speederdoc

fini


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> You'll find yourself returned "Postage Due"..




I doubt that.  I'd simply crawl out of said box, and charge a room within driving distance of Atlantic City.  Heck, I bet my good buddy TurboMark would put me up for a few nights.


----------



## speederdoc

Victory is sweet.


----------



## dmp

speederdoc said:
			
		

> hickory farms is sweet.




Yup - their gift-packs OWN.


----------



## Shattered

Kay.. You guys win.  I quit.


----------



## dmp

Wow...Dierks Bentley is a PIMP.

I tell y'all...THIS is the kind of relationship I long for.



> Come a little closer, baby
> I feel like layin' you down
> On a bed sweet surrender
> Where we can work it all out
> There ain't nothin' that love can't fix
> Girl, it's right here at our fingertips
> So come a little closer baby,
> I feel like layin' you down
> 
> Come a little closer, baby
> I feel like lettin' go
> Of everything that stands between us
> And the love we used to know
> I wanna touch you like a cleansing rain
> Let it wash all the hurt away
> So come a little closer baby
> I feel like lettin' go
> 
> If there's still a chance
> Then take my hand
> And we'll steal away
> Off into the night
> 'till we make things right
> The suns gonna rise on a better day
> 
> Come a little closer baby
> I feel like strippin' it down
> Back to the basics of you and me
> What makes the world go round
> Every inch of you against my skin
> I wanna be stronger than we've ever been
> So come a little closer baby
> I feel like strippin' it down
> 
> Just a little bit closer baby
> Just a little bit closer baby
> Come a little bit closer baby
> I feel like layin' you down



That, my friends...is a song of passion.  That is a song from MY heart.  I swear, if I could write a song about where I am, or want to be, that's just about perfect.

My heart aches...not from acid reflux this time, either.


----------



## speederdoc

dmp said:
			
		

> Yup - their gift-packs OWN.


Mmmmm.....Summer Sausage. And those little strawberry candies.


----------



## dmp

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.....Shattered Sausage.


----------



## Shattered

You're lucky I'm wounded, Darin.


----------



## dmp

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're lucky I'm wounded, Darin.




I kinda think that little whip-smilie is a 'positive' thing...in a sexual way...so...yeah...bring it!

 :spank3:    :whip3:     :wank: 


And AFTER I'd be walking like this: :crutch:


----------



## speederdoc

She-sausages and whips? I thought this was a respectable forum.


----------



## no1tovote4

All your base are belong to us!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

The winner by a hair


----------



## Gunny

Not.


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Not.



Buck up, old man.. at least you're still in the running to win.


----------



## speederdoc

No he's not.


----------



## Shattered

Sure he is.  By default, just because I like'm, and I said so.


----------



## speederdoc

You are not in the running either.


----------



## archangel

this thread is infinity until the board is no longer in existance..... :coffee3:


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

> You are not in the running either.



Hey!  Watch where you crack that thing.


----------



## speederdoc

I was watching. You see where it is hitting, don't you?


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## manu1959

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt


----------



## no1tovote4

I don't remember asking for electroshock therapy...


----------



## manu1959

twas a bee


----------



## Gunny

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I was watching. You see where it is hitting, don't you?



Whoopin' on my friend could cause catastrophic trauma to the current position of your head as it relates to the rest of your body. :bat:


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Whoopin' on my friend could cause catastrophic trauma to the current position of your head as it relates to the rest of your body. :bat:



D'oh!  I knew you were my favorite for a reason..  (See, Doc.. You always want a jarhead on your side)..


----------



## no1tovote4

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Whoopin' on my friend could cause catastrophic trauma to the current position of your head as it relates to the rest of your body. :bat:



What do you mean?  You're going to pull his head out of his ass for him, or are you just going to shove it up there further?


----------



## speederdoc

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Whoopin' on my friend could cause catastrophic trauma to the current position of your head as it relates to the rest of your body. :bat:


She likes it.

When *I* do it anyway.   :whip3:


----------



## Hagbard Celine

...By a wiener! :sausage:


----------



## speederdoc




----------



## no1tovote4

:2guns:


----------



## Big Blue Machin




----------



## Hagbard Celine




----------



## deaddude

If for instance your spleen was colocated with an apple, or to put it rightly the apple with your spleen, and you were to perish from the unfortunate destruction of the atomic latices of your spleen, you could at least die happy knowing that you gave me rep points.


----------



## no1tovote4

I can see the Fnords!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Then I woke up in bed
and it was the next morning. I made breakfast in a pretty nasty mood, wondering
if I'd seen the fnords, whatever the hell they were, in the hours I had
blacked out, or if I would see them as soon as I went out into the street. I
has some pretty gruesome ideas about them, I must admit. Creatures with three
eyes and tentacles, survivors from Atlantis, who walked among us, invisible due
to some form of mind shield, and did hideous work for the Illuminati. It was
unnerving to contemplate, and I finally gave in to my fears and peeked out the
window, thinking it might be better to see them from a distance first.


----------



## GotZoom

In elementary school, my friend and I caught our substitute teacher eating her boogers.


----------



## speederdoc

:gross2:


----------



## Gunny

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  You're going to pull his head out of his ass for him, or are you just going to shove it up there further?



When what was a 3 inch neck suddenly becomes a 10 inch neck it usually does not bode well for the owner of said neck.


----------



## Gunny

speederdoc said:
			
		

> She likes it.
> 
> When *I* do it anyway.   :whip3:



She's faking it.


----------



## Mr. P

Give it up folks.. Post 10,000 already won this thing.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

I win!


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> She's faking it.



Um.  Excuse me, you two, but.. I'm HERE.  Do I not have anything to say about this?


----------



## speederdoc

Shattered said:
			
		

> Um.  Excuse me, you two, but.. I'm HERE.  Do I not have anything to say about this?


No.


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

> No.



Punkass.

I'll just tell Gunny & Zoomie.  They'll beat you up.


----------



## speederdoc

GunnyL said:
			
		

> She's faking it.


I don't care.   :teeth:


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> Um.  Excuse me, you two, but.. I'm HERE.  Do I not have anything to say about this?



ummm....no.


----------



## Gunny

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I don't care.   :teeth:



That's just worng.


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> ummm....no.



Umm.  Ok.  But.. which one of you is winning?


----------



## speederdoc

Shattered said:
			
		

> Umm.  Ok.  But.. which one of you is winning?


Obviously I am.


----------



## Gunny

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Obviously I am.



Obviously Doc's got the key to the meds again .......


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Obviously I am.



I think I object.


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> I think I object.



You think YOU object?  I'm posessive/compulsive, or something like that.


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> You think YOU object?  I'm posessive/compulsive, or something like that.




Oooh.  Nice to be on your <i>good</i> side.


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Obviously Doc's got the key to the meds again .......


:rotflmao:


----------



## speederdoc

I do have the key.

Y'all getting sleepy yet?


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Gunny

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I do have the key.
> 
> Y'all getting sleepy yet?



Bad move.  I have adolescent reaction to barbituates.


----------



## speederdoc

See.....you are getting sleepy.


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

> See.....you are getting sleepy.



WTF's with the marshmallow hamsters???


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> WTF's with the marshmallow hamsters???



LMAO!!!!


----------



## speederdoc

I don't see any marshmallow hamsters. Just close your eyes, everything will be OK.


----------



## Gunny

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I don't see any marshmallow hamsters. Just close your eyes, everything will be OK.



_***Adjusts scope and loop sling ........***_ ....Marshmallow hamsters .... heh ....... :firing:


----------



## speederdoc

So gunny doesn't like little marshmallow hamsters.     

I bet I know what your weakness is......


----------



## Gunny

speederdoc said:
			
		

> So gunny doesn't like little marshmallow hamsters.
> 
> I bet I know what your weakness is......



heh .... literally or figuratively?


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> heh .... literally or figuratively?


----------



## Annie

GunnyL said:
			
		

> heh .... literally or figuratively?



For a second there, I thought that was a stove!


----------



## Gunny

Kathianne said:
			
		

> For a second there, I thought that was a stove!



 :rotflmao:


----------



## speederdoc




----------



## Shattered

Empty posts automatically disqualify you from "winning".


----------



## Gunny

speederdoc said:
			
		

>



tsk tsk ....resorting to cheating, eh?


----------



## speederdoc

I had a gif there, but imageshack must be having problems.

Let's see if this one works:


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I had a gif there, but imageshack must be having problems.
> 
> Let's see if this one works:



  What are you doing?  Testing all the patients meds yourself??  Pancake bunnies, now?  WTF...


----------



## speederdoc

Shattered said:
			
		

> WTF...


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> What are you doing?  Testing all the patients meds yourself??  Pancake bunnies, now?  WTF...



I thought it was a Chinese bunny .....


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

>



:rotflmao:


----------



## speederdoc

I'll bet Shattered would look good in one of these.


----------



## Shattered

Eww.  Shattered's going away now.


----------



## speederdoc

bye.


----------



## Shattered

You still don't win, however.


----------



## speederdoc

Oh, but I do.

Always.


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Oh, but I do.
> 
> Always.



Talk to me again when the marshmallow hamsters wear off.


----------



## speederdoc

I think they have already worn off.

Imageshack is letting me down, I can't see them anymore.


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I think they have already worn off.
> 
> Imageshack is letting me down, I can't see them anymore.



I feel for ya.. Really, I do..


----------



## speederdoc

OK, now I must be dreaming.


----------



## no1tovote4

So!  Who's winning now?


----------



## speederdoc

I won. You can all stop posting now.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## speederdoc

Smoking is bad for you.


----------



## Annie

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Smoking is bad for you.


So is self medicating-where one sees sheep or marshmellow hamsters. Not to mention bunnies and pancakes on their heads!


----------



## Annie

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Smoking is bad for you.


Oh my, I forgot about the cat and the dictator. (I was wondering, don't you think that should be on WOT forum?) :shocked:


----------



## speederdoc

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh my, I forgot about the cat and the dictator. (I was wondering, don't you think that should be on WOT forum?) :shocked:


I don't know what WOT forum is. My little daughter thought it was funny. She loves cats.


----------



## no1tovote4

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Smoking is bad for you.



But not for cartoon smilies.  That's why I quit, but I let the smilies smoke in my presense.


----------



## Annie

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I don't know what WOT forum is. My little daughter thought it was funny. She loves cats.


The cat reminded me of one Said1 posted over the summer with the cat and fan. My kids later told me it was part of some commercial-they know I don't watch tv much! LOL 

Great pic.


----------



## Big Blue Machin

:coffee3:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> The cat reminded me of one Said1 posted over the summer with the cat and fan. My kids later told me it was part of some commercial-they know I don't watch tv much! LOL
> 
> Great pic.



Oh, you mean this: http://www.stupidvideos.com/?VideoID=598

Remember to turn speakers on if you want to hear the "thump" sound the cat makes when it hits the wall.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh, you mean this: http://www.stupidvideos.com/?VideoID=598
> 
> Remember to turn speakers on if you want to hear the "thump" sound the cat makes when it hits the wall.




That was the one!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> That was the one!




Classic.


----------



## Mr. P

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Smoking is bad for you.


Hell Doc, being born is terminal. Gotta have some fun, none of us get outta here alive.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hell Doc, being born is terminal. Gotta have some fun, none of us get outta here alive.


True


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> True


I win! 11k!


----------



## Gunny

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I win! 11k!



pshaw ......


----------



## CSM

GunnyL said:
			
		

> pshaw ......


 Yeah...pshaw!


----------



## Mr. P

CSM said:
			
		

> Yeah...pshaw!


Yeah..my puter shows I had 11k..what's up with that?


----------



## no1tovote4

I need coffee!  Gimme Some Coffee!...

 :coffee3:


----------



## Shattered

Coffee for you.






(Complain about the pink cup, and you'll lose it)


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Coffee for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Complain about the pink cup, and you'll lose it)




Ahhhhhhhhh!  I am blessed!  Truly blessed....


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhh!  I am blessed!  Truly blessed....



<i>**curtsy**</i>


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Shattered said:
			
		

> Coffee for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Complain about the pink cup, and you'll lose it)



It's not so much pink as it is purple, which is slightly less gay.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

I'b widdig, I'b widdig!


----------



## speederdoc

The advantage is MINE. And what a HUGE advantage it is, I might add.


----------



## Shattered

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> It's not so much pink as it is purple, which is slightly less gay.



I'm a girl, dammit.  Pink and purple are NOT gay.

Well, maybe pink is...


----------



## speederdoc




----------



## Shattered

Hah.

You still haven't won.


----------



## speederdoc

But I will.


----------



## Shattered

Not as long as I'm alive, and have internet access.


----------



## speederdoc

Do I have to open the pill bottle again?


----------



## Shattered

Your marshmallow hamsters had no effect on me.


----------



## speederdoc

Umm, Shattered.....


----------



## Shattered




----------



## GotZoom

You two are so funny.


----------



## speederdoc

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You two are so funny.


How am I funny, like a clown? What is so funny about me? What the F*** is so funny about me? Tell me. Tell me what's funny. 

I love that movie.


----------



## CSM

Gmornin...need coffee


----------



## Shattered

:coffee3:  :cof:


----------



## GotZoom

Waiting for a double espresso.......


----------



## speederdoc

Sorry, we're all out of coffee. And espresso.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Waiting for a double espresso.......


----------



## CSM

The rule is: no coffee, no workee!!!!


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> The rule is: no coffee, no workee!!!!



I left you coffee back there.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

>



Now I'm in heaven.

Thank you sweetie.


----------



## speederdoc

Oh, was that for him? Sorry CSM.


----------



## GotZoom

Best espresso I have ever had.


----------



## Shattered

Mine, mine, mine.


----------



## speederdoc

Nice cup. May I offer you a grape?


----------



## CSM

Shattered said:
			
		

> I left you coffee back there.


Thanks!


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> Thanks!



You're welcome.  Does that mean I win now?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  Does that mean I win now?



I only get one?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I only get one?



It was a double, Cookie.  You only get one.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mine, mine, mine.



Love the mug....

Eeyore is too cool.


----------



## speederdoc

I guess I'll eat all the grapes. And the pineapple. I'll leave you some melon though.


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## GotZoom

Huh?


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>



Wake up, dammit!


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> Wake up, dammit!


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

>



:kiss2:


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> :kiss2:



 Do you have to be so rough?  :crutch:


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Do you have to be so rough?  :crutch:



LMMFAO!!!!!!  Sorry.  My enthusiasm must have gotten the best of me.


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMMFAO!!!!!!  Sorry.  My enthusiasm must have gotten the best of me.



Next time shave please.


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Next time shave please.



  :whip3:   

Baby smooth, punkass.


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> :whip3:
> 
> Baby smooth, punkass.


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

>



Keep it up, and you'll be infected with more girl germs.


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> Keep it up, and you'll be infected with more girl germs.



No fair fighting dirty


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> No fair fighting dirty



It's what we do.  You should know that by now.


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> It's what we do.  You should know that by now.



Just keep your little girlie germs to yourself.


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Just keep your little girlie germs to yourself.



Ok.


----------



## GotZoom

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Just keep your little girlie germs to yourself.



Shattered is giving out girlie germs? 

Ooooooohhhhhhhh...where do I get in line?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Shattered is giving out girlie germs?
> 
> Ooooooohhhhhhhh...where do I get in line?



Short line.


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> Ok.



 

You NEVER do what I say .......


----------



## Shattered

GunnyL said:
			
		

> You NEVER do what I say .......



First time for everything, huh?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Short line.



Good for me then....

Go me...Go me...Go me..


----------



## Gunny

Shattered said:
			
		

> First time for everything, huh?



Depends :happy2:


----------



## speederdoc

I claim victory.


----------



## Harmageddon

As a matter of fact,
this is the last real post.

Everything that follows is not real, they are illusionary posts. 
Now as I shall. . . I. . . . arghl!
Testosterone taking over thought processes. . . cannot..think..
only. . . claim. . . uch..
*victory shall be mine! har! har! har!*


----------



## CSM

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact,
> this is the last real post.
> 
> Everything that follows is not real, they are illusionary posts.
> Now as I shall. . . I. . . . arghl!
> Testosterone taking over thought processes. . . cannot..think..
> only. . . claim. . . uch..
> *victory shall be mine! har! har! har!*


The Wizard of OZ is posting here????


----------



## Shattered

CSM said:
			
		

> The Wizard of OZ is posting here????



You give him far too much power.


----------



## Harmageddon




----------



## CSM

Harmageddon said:
			
		

>


 Stop it... you are making me laugh...my co workers are starting to look at me funny.


----------



## no1tovote4

All that we are is what we have thought, with our thoughts we make our world...


----------



## no1tovote4

I think I am winning.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I think I am winning.



But, more than likely not..

...that's what happens when you think too much...


----------



## no1tovote4

Where do we go when we just don't know.
How do we relight the flame when it's cold?
Why do we dream when our thoughts mean nothing?
And when will we learn to control?


----------



## Said1

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact,
> this is the last real post.
> 
> Everything that follows is not real, they are illusionary posts.
> Now as I shall. . . I. . . . arghl!
> Testosterone taking over thought processes. . . cannot..think..
> only. . . claim. . . uch..
> *victory shall be mine! har! har! har!*



What are you smoking and where can I get some?  :coffee3:


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> What are you smoking and where can I get some?  :coffee3:



If it makes for that much of a delusional trip, you sure you want some?


----------



## Said1

Shattered said:
			
		

> If it makes for that much of a delusional trip, you sure you want some?




Yep. Delusions are important when selecting recreational drugs.


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep. Delusions are important when selecting recreational drugs.



Oh, pardon me.. It's been so long, I forgot...


----------



## Shattered




----------



## manu1959

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt



Hey!  Go away!  You interrupted my winning streak!


----------



## no1tovote4

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZPihp001YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_21.gif' alt='Na-na-na-na' border=0></a>


----------



## Shattered

Skittles says I won, too...


----------



## manu1959

skittles?!!!!!!!!!!!!


i thought we were naming her pussy galore


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> skittles?!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i thought we were naming her pussy galore



You think far too much.

Skittles won by a loooooooong shot.


----------



## manu1959

Shattered said:
			
		

> You think far too much.
> 
> Skittles won by a loooooooong shot.



thinking is all i have.....

you rigged the voting


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> thinking is all i have.....
> 
> you rigged the voting



Rigged it?  How does a non-Mod rig a vote?    (Granted, I had one outside influence, but that still only counts as one vote)...


----------



## no1tovote4

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZPihp001YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_12_12.gif' alt='Thinking' border=0></a>

It's a good thing that skittles isn't Nostradamus then...


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i thought we were naming her pussy galore



Ian Fleming.....total genius.


----------



## no1tovote4

:2guns:


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :2guns:




Wha??


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wha??



Just randomly hitting a smilie to post something....



P.S. Your avatar makes me flinch.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Just randomly hitting a smilie to post something....




Keen.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## Shattered

Almost 12 hours between posts - both of them mine.  I win. Period.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Almost 12 hours between posts - both of them mine.  I win. Period.



Almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.


----------



## no1tovote4

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.



Don't forget nuclear weapons.


----------



## archangel

oh hell screw it...I post to the infinity..I win! :2guns:


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.



Hell.  I was undisputed until you came back...


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hell.  I was undisputed until you came back...



Beat me...whip me...make me...

write bad checks.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Beat me...whip me...make me...
> 
> write bad checks.




I can come up with whipping, and beating emoticons.. No bad check ones, tho..  Substitutions?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I can come up with whipping, and beating emoticons.. No bad check ones, tho..  Substitutions?



Plastic?  With lots of zeros?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Plastic?  With lots of zeros?



I get into too much trouble with plastic..


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I get into too much trouble with plastic..



No worries..I'm good for it.


----------



## no1tovote4

There's no rubber check emoticons?   I'm surprised they don't have bouncy check emoticons!


----------



## Harmageddon

> Originally posted by *no1tovote4*:
> There's no rubber check emoticons? I'm surprised they don't have bouncy check emoticons!



Are you saying you're interested in buying them?
If there are any more individuals that share your taste for these, I am obliged to my genetics to develop and market these. Let me know, will you?


----------



## Harmageddon

Hey,

did I just see a post there?
Must 'ave been a fake one. 

For I have .... I . . . . o crap, BWUHAHAHA! hahaaa!


----------



## no1tovote4

Harmageddon said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're interested in buying them?
> If there are any more individuals that share your taste for these, I am obliged to my genetics to develop and market these. Let me know, will you?



Buy?  Why would I buy emoticons?

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZPihp001YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_8.gif' alt='Tongue' border=0></a>


----------



## Harmageddon

> Originally posted by *no1tovote4*:
> Buy? Why would I buy emoticons?


Hey, a man can try. 
Interested in other useless items mayhaps? I'll give you a fair price.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


sup


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> sup



nada.  Good to see ya, JB!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> nada.  Good to see ya, JB!


Ya I missed your ugly ass too.   
What's new?


----------



## no1tovote4

Got a new truck.  Still haven't smoked...

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZPihp001YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_1_137.gif' alt='Famous 4' border=0></a>


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Got a new truck.  Still haven't smoked...
> 
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZPihp001YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_1_137.gif' alt='Famous 4' border=0></a>


Same here. 
Lost track of how many weeks this has been.
Been playing alot of Disc Golf, got to play 6 courses in other states.
3 in Oklahoma
2 in Cali
and 1 in Texas


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Same here.
> Lost track of how many weeks this has been.
> Been playing alot of Disc Golf, got to play 6 courses in other states.
> 3 in Oklahoma
> 2 in Cali
> and 1 in Texas



Cool.  I haven't played in a year or two.  I did hit a few golf balls over the weekend though.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Cool.  I haven't played in a year or two.  I did hit a few golf balls over the weekend though.


You ought to come down and throw a few with me.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You ought to come down and throw a few with me.



I gotta do a few of the things on the honey-do list before the family will let me out in public again, but after that we should set up a time.  I am sure I will suck like a tornado all over the course but I'll throw a few.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I gotta do a few of the things on the honey-do list before the family will let me out in public again, but after that we should set up a time.  I am sure I will suck like a tornado all over the course but I'll throw a few.


Gotta make it quick....
It's gunna get cold soon.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Gotta make it quick....
> It's gunna get cold soon.



Did you get much snow in the last storm?  If I hadn't had my new truck I may not have been able to get out of our driveway.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you get much snow in the last storm?  If I hadn't had my new truck I may not have been able to get out of our driveway.


I just got back into town that night.
It was all gone by then.


----------



## no1tovote4

<img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_11.gif' alt='Caffeine' border=0>

Good morning....


----------



## Shattered

I haven't had enough coffee yet - can you tell?


----------



## no1tovote4

What are you talking about you look fine...


----------



## Shattered

But.. my cool hair has disappeared..  I'm bald!


----------



## dmp

I woke up at 5:05 this morning and it sux.  I need to find a way to get paid for staying home doing nothing.


----------



## Shattered

dmp said:
			
		

> I woke up at 5:05 this morning and it sux.  I need to find a way to get paid for staying home doing nothing.



When you figure that one out, hook me up.


----------



## no1tovote4

dmp said:
			
		

> I woke up at 5:05 this morning and it sux.  I need to find a way to get paid for staying home doing nothing.



I do that every morning...


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Post deez...


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## speederdoc

Shattered said:
			
		

> I haven't had enough coffee yet - can you tell?



Forget the coffee.....you need to eat!

Err....or maybe it's too late for that.


----------



## Shattered

speederdoc said:
			
		

> Forget the coffee.....you need to eat!
> 
> Err....or maybe it's too late for that.



We only have coffee smilies.. Not food smilies.   :spank3:


----------



## CSM

g'mornin


----------



## no1tovote4

mornin'

:coffee3:


----------



## speederdoc

Morning.

You guys sleep late.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mornin' all!

:coffee3:


----------



## deaddude

water water everywhere so lets all have a drink


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude

forever he was a wasn't


----------



## The ClayTaurus

deaddude said:
			
		

> forever he was a wasn't


he was?


----------



## no1tovote4

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> he was?


No, he wasn't.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, he wasn't.


Was wasn't, or wasn't was?


----------



## deaddude

Who spent his time doing Doesn't

Doesn't does not do, Doesn't did

What did Doesn't do you say or sayn't? It isn't Is, nor was it Was, it mustn't be Must,  it can't be Can, and it mayn't be May, so what did doesn't do all day? I think I saw him playing pool. 

Hasn't any one seen Has, Have has, no I haven't. Who, what, where, when, and how do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Come to think of it, wait did Come to think of it? No he left when Phrase turned in his resignation. Shit? No, he is in court, charged with hitting the fan. Fuck? gone. This? Followed Fuck. Shit!! I beleive I already told you about him.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

deaddude said:
			
		

> Who spent his time doing Doesn't
> 
> Doesn't does not do, Doesn't did
> 
> What did Doesn't do you say or sayn't? It isn't Is, nor was it Was, it mustn't be Must,  it can't be Can, and it mayn't be May, so what did doesn't do all day? I think I saw him playing pool.
> 
> Hasn't any one seen Has, Have has, no I haven't. Who, what, where, when, and how do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Come to think of it, wait did Come to think of it? No he left when Phrase turned in his resignation. Shit? No, he is in court, charged with hitting the fan. Fuck? gone. This? Followed Fuck. Shit!! I beleive I already told you about him.



Is that from something, or just your mind taking a crap? :nine:


----------



## deaddude

tis all my mind, making a most lovely excrement, does it not smell like roses in the spring?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

deaddude said:
			
		

> tis all my mind, making a most lovely excrement, does it not smell like roses in the spring?


To quote Benjamin Andre 3000:

"Your roses really smell like boo, boo, boooooo"


----------



## deaddude

Boo and Boo both thought them best 
to put that theory to the test 
they both whipped out their tools 
Twas their turn to look as fools 
for both were but 2 o's long 
Then came in one both big and strong 
Boooooo would be his name 
And as twas all in decent fun 
deined to join their game 
whipped out six o's (countum six!!) 
and declared that he had won.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

I lately lost a preposition
It hid, I thought, beneath my chair
And angrily I cried, "Perdition!
Up from out of in under there."

Correctness is my vade mecum,
And straggling phrases I abhor,
And yet I wondered, "What should he come
Up from out of in under for?"

-Morris Bishop


----------



## deaddude

Didn't did do somthing like That. It matter little. That matters not. But This , This matter quite a bit.


----------



## no1tovote4

Matters it cannot not, tremble before the madness hot.  
Feeling under into there, tremble not for it matters, sot!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

And the momeraths outgrabe!


----------



## no1tovote4

Sounds like Golgafrincham poetry...  We better stop before somebody seizes.

(P.S. I can see the Fnords!)


----------



## deaddude

They left me all alone, where did everybody go

oh well I'm winning


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

A little boy walks into his parents bedroom unannounced. His mother is in bed covered up, but his father is standing in the middle of the room holding a condom.

"What are you doing, Daddy?", the little boy asked.

"Um...I uh...I...I'm trying to catch a mouse", the father sputtered.

"Really?", the little boy said. "Are you going to fuck it when you catch it?"


By the way, I'm winning.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude

I see?

or do I 

No you dont 

but i do 

not

yes

no


----------



## no1tovote4

eventually considered

partially revocable

endlessly corruptible

no


----------



## deaddude

madness brings wisdom
wisdom brings power 
power brings madness

power corrupts, aboslute power corrupts absolutely, 

those with power are morally questionable, sagely, schizofrenics?


----------



## no1tovote4

Just because somebody is on a different path doesn't necessarily mean that they are lost.


----------



## Shattered

What the hell happened to this thread?  (I'm winning)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> What the hell happened to this thread?  (I'm winning)


NOT...I already won post #10,000 go look. :funnyface


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> NOT...I already won post #10,000 go look. :funnyface



Women are never wrong.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Women are never wrong.



That is right dear.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> That is right dear.



See?  I'd rep you, but, well.. gotta spread it.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> See?  I'd rep you, but, well.. gotta spread it.



Yes dear.  Thank you dear.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Yes dear.  Thank you dear.





You're no fun when you're *that* agreeable.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> You're no fun when you're *that* agreeable.



Bite me.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Bite me.



Yes, dear.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yes, dear.



That's better.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> That's better.



Huh.  I'm going to spend my 7000th post on you.

:kiss2:


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Huh.  I'm going to spend my 7000th post on you.
> 
> :kiss2:



I'm actually quite speechless. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mr. P

OOOOOOOooooooo looky, a sex show.


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> What the hell happened to this thread?  (I'm winning)



it degraded rather quickly as one would expect.

But which one would expect that?

The one that expects the unexpected.


----------



## CSM

deaddude said:
			
		

> it degraded rather quickly as one would expect.
> 
> But which one would expect that?
> 
> The one that expects the unexpected.


 I wouldn't call it "rather quickly"...it's been going on for some time now, though I won loooooong ago.


----------



## deaddude

only in your head CSM.


----------



## CSM

deaddude said:
			
		

> only in your head CSM.


 But that is all that counts!


----------



## deaddude

I agree but the other voices don't.


----------



## no1tovote4

I don't mind talking to myself, its when they leave me out of the conversation that worries me!


----------



## CSM

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I don't mind talking to myself, its when they leave me out of the conversation that worries me!


Sometimes it's good to just listen!


----------



## deaddude

they voices in my head said:
			
		

> Must kill CSM



If you say so.


----------



## CSM

mornin yawl...

as for the voices in the head trying to off CSM....tell em to bring coffee


----------



## deaddude

Yesss, see, see what deaddude finds, they are nice they are fresh brewed and good for drinking.


----------



## no1tovote4

Whatever reality I have arrived at is simply tasty!  They keep telling me to build it, I keep saying, "Build what you freaking morons?!"  They keep on, keeping on....


----------



## Mr. P

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Whatever reality I have arrived at is simply tasty!  They keep telling me to build it, I keep saying, "Build what you freaking morons?!"  They keep on, keeping on....


Scotch, Huh?


----------



## deaddude

Butter scotch, along with butter brandy, and butter gin. Candy is dandy but liquor is quicker.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Scotch, Huh?



Rum actually.  Stroh...

http://www.internetwines.com/struhrum160p.html



> ORIGINAL STROH 80
> 
> 160° proof - 80% Alc./Vol. HOT  HOT  HOT A Drop of Austrian Culture?
> 
> YES, with 160° proof this Austrian spiced rum enjoys great popularity through its inimitable flavor, characteristic taste and unique quality.


----------



## deaddude

Scotch is good 

Espcialy top notch scotch

Tip top notch scotch


----------



## manu1959

deaddude said:
			
		

> Scotch is good
> 
> Espcialy top notch scotch
> 
> Tip top notch scotch



agreed...sipping a mortlach 16 year....


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> agreed...sipping a mortlach 16 year....


I'm not much for scotch, prefer NiQuil, but my bro likes Johnnie Walker Blue...


----------



## no1tovote4

beer.  bier. &#1087;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;. cerveza. bière. &#956;&#960;&#973;&#961;&#945;. birra. &#12499;&#12540;&#12523;. &#47589;&#51452;. cerveja.


----------



## deaddude

Um.

GOT MILK?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

*I don't drink milk*


----------



## deaddude

Everybody drinks milk, and thats where they get you with the obedience chips.


----------



## Shattered

I feel so accomplished now.  I went around the entire house, collected all my "misplaced" jewelry, and cleaned out and organized my entire jewelry armoire..

Oh, and I'm the last person to post in this thread, so I win.


----------



## no1tovote4

:huh:


----------



## Shattered

:spank3:


----------



## GotZoom

A blond was sitting next to a man on a park bench.  He was reading a newspaper that had a huge headline printed on the front page:

128 Brazilian Soliders Killed In Battle

She looked at the paper, looked at him, back at the paper, then back at him. 

She finally gave in and asked the man, 

"Excuse me, but how many is a brazilian?"


----------



## dmp

this thread won't see 12000 replies.... - Fearless Forecast.


----------



## GotZoom

Bet it will.


----------



## GotZoom

See


----------



## GotZoom

Keep going....11,200 and counting..


----------



## CSM

This is the thread that never dies. Even ignoring it wont make it go away.


----------



## no1tovote4

CSM said:
			
		

> This is the thread that never dies. Even ignoring it wont make it go away.



Yes, it is the energizer bunny of threads.  It is better than those commercials though...

Especially since I am currently winning!


----------



## deaddude

can you prove that you are currently winning?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

I can prove that you aren't winning anymore.


----------



## no1tovote4

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I can prove that you aren't winning anymore.




Yeah, I can do that too.


----------



## Shattered

That's because I am.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's because I am.



Yeah, see?!


----------



## Shattered

Now go back and delete all your recent posts to this thread, so I'm the official winner.


----------



## deaddude

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I can prove that you aren't winning anymore.



Can you?


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Can you?



I'll bet he can...


----------



## deaddude

What would we be betting?


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> What would we be betting?



I don't know.  How about horse manure?  I have piles of it, but you have to come get it yourself.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

When you settle on the prize, I'll go about answering whether or not I can prove what I claimed...


----------



## CSM

Good morning!


----------



## reigns_end

what r ya'll doin'???


----------



## KarlMarx

.....


----------



## Shattered

W00t!  My favorite Christmas movie...

...and my favorite line?  FUUUUUUUUUUUUC-----DDDDDGEEEEEEEEE...


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> W00t!  My favorite Christmas movie...
> 
> ...and my favorite line?  FUUUUUUUUUUUUC-----DDDDDGEEEEEEEEE...



Great.  Now I want something sweet with my espresso.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> W00t!  My favorite Christmas movie...
> 
> ...and my favorite line?  FUUUUUUUUUUUUC-----DDDDDGEEEEEEEEE...



The MOTHER of all bad words!

and....

I wonder......


does LifeBuoy really taste as bad as he says?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Great.  Now I want something sweet with my espresso.



I was referring to the movie A Christmast Story..

...but, for you....


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I was referring to the movie A Christmast Story..
> 
> ...but, for you....



Yummy......

Now I am set...espresso and chocolate.


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> The MOTHER of all bad words!
> 
> and....
> 
> I wonder......
> 
> 
> does LifeBuoy really taste as bad as he says?



I'm willing to bet it does...  But, I can beat it..  Ever tasted saddle soap?  OMG!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Yummy......
> 
> Now I am set...espresso and chocolate.



Not just any old chocolate.. Godiva..  Mmmm....


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet it does...  But, I can beat it..  Ever tasted saddle soap?  OMG!!!!!



I have something worse... have you ever tried Limburger Cheese? It smells as bad as they say.... and doesn't taste a whole lot better....

and there's only one place in the whole country that has a factory dedicated to making the pungent cheese.... your state of Wisconsin!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> The MOTHER of all bad words!
> 
> and....
> 
> I wonder......
> 
> 
> *does LifeBuoy really taste as bad as he says?*



*YES!*


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I have something worse... have you ever tried Limburger Cheese? It smells as bad as they say.... and doesn't taste a whole lot better....
> 
> and there's only one place in the whole country that has a factory dedicated to making the pungent cheese.... your state of Wisconsin!!!!



I've actually tasted limburger.. It's a requirement - I'm half German..  It does stink, but you get used to it real quick.. Don't care for the taste of it, either..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've actually tasted limburger.. It's a requirement - I'm half German..  It does stink, but you get used to it real quick.. Don't care for the taste of it, either..


Hey BABY!!!!


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey BABY!!!!



Well, look what the cat dragged in...  Hey, toots.. Where ya been?


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've actually tasted limburger.. It's a requirement - I'm half German..  It does stink, but you get used to it real quick.. Don't care for the taste of it, either..



I saw a recipe for a limburger cheese, onion and sardine sandwich on pumpernickel bread somewhere in my travels.....

I highly recommend eating it before debating a liberal......


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Lookin at nekid pitures of you.
J/K Been working.


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I saw a recipe for a limburger cheese, onion and sardine sandwich on pumpernickel bread somewhere in my travels.....
> 
> I highly recommend eating it before debating a liberal......



Oh, gross!!!  What a perfect WASTE of pumpernickel bread..

I just found black bean/cracked pepper bread at the store last night.. Sounds bizzare, but VERY good.. Would be good with ham/swiss...


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Lookin at nekid pitures of you.
> J/K Been working.



Damn.  I thought those got deleted.

Don't work so hard...


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Damn.  I thought those got deleted.


WHERE? WHERE?


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> WHERE? WHERE?



NOW they're deleted.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> NOW they're deleted.


I have the negatives!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> WHERE? WHERE?


I have the negatives. Takin bids.

EDIT...Don't believe joker.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I have the negitives. Takin bids.


Hey!!!!

I told you....I get a 60% if you selll em.
See If I express mail stuff to you anymore.


----------



## Shattered

Bad children.  All of you.  :spank3:


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bad children.  All of you.  :spank3:



When I'm good, I'm good

But when I'm bad, I'm better!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bad children.  All of you.  :spank3:


Early Christmas huh?
Ok......


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey!!!!
> 
> I told you....I get a 60% if you selll em.
> See If I express mail stuff to you anymore.



Told ya 60% was too much..

Hey wheres that optical Illusion we like so well, the one with the boat. We need to re-post that. Theres a new thread with some here somewhere.
Ours is MUCH better.


----------



## Shattered

<b>ACK!</b>

<i>**runs away fast**</i>


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Told ya 60% was too much..
> 
> Hey wheres that optical Illusion we like so well, the one with the boat. We need to re-post that. Theres a new thread with some here somewhere.
> Ours is MUCH better.


As requested


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> As requested


That's the one,


----------



## KarlMarx

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> As requested



I don't see a boat, but I do see a moon....


----------



## Shattered

Yes, yes.. Look at the boat.  I'm safe again.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yes, yes.. Look at the boat.  I'm safe again.


NEGATIVE GHOST RIDER!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

I saw something that started with b and ended with t but I don't think I saw a boat in that picture...


----------



## deaddude

sweet optical illusion.


----------



## no1tovote4

I don't need no education...


----------



## deaddude

for shame with that double negative you unwashed hick

Whereas I aint never done nothing to nobody no how


----------



## no1tovote4

I don't need no thought control...
No dark sarcasms in the classroom..
Teachers!  Leave those kids alone!


----------



## KarlMarx

the capital of New York is Albany


----------



## no1tovote4

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> the capital of New York is Albany



And Montpilier is the capital of Vermont.


----------



## deaddude

WAKKO'S AMERICA (Episode 21)
Music traditional (Turkey in the Straw). Lyrics by Randy Rogel. 


Wakko:
Baton Rouge, Louisiana; Indianapolis, Indiana
And Columbus is the capital of Ohio
There's Montgomery, Alabama, south of Helena, Montana
Then there's Denver, Colorado, under Boise, Idaho.

Texas has Austin, then we go north
To Massachusetts' Boston, and Albany, New York
Tallahassee, Florida, and Washington, D.C.
Santa Fe, New Mexico, and Nashville, Tennessee.

Elvis used to hang out there a lot, ya know.

Trenton's in New Jersey, north of Jefferson, Missouri
You've got Richmond in Virginia; South Dakota has Pierre
Harrisburg's in Pennsylvania and Augusta's up in Maine
And here is Providence, Rhode Island, next to Dover, Delaware.

Concord, New Hampshire, just a quick jaunt
To Montpelier, which is up in Vermont
Hartford's in Connecticut, so pretty in the fall
And Kansas has Topeka; Minnesota has St Paul.

Juneau's in Alaska and there's Lincoln in Nebraska
And it's Raleigh out in North Carolina and then
There's Madison, Wisconsin, and Olympia in Washington
Phoenix, Arizona, and Lansing, Michigan.

Here's Honolulu; Hawaii's a joy
Jackson, Mississippi, and Springfield, Illinois
South Carolina with Columbia down the way
And Annapolis in Maryland on Chesapeake Bay.

They have wonderful clam chowder.

Cheyenne is in Wyomin' and perhaps you make your home in
Salt Lake City out in Utah, where the Buffalo roam
Atlanta's down in Georgia, and there's Bismarck, North Dakota
And you can live in Frankfort in your old Kentucky home.

Salem in Oregon; from there we join
Little Rock in Arkansas; Iowa's got Des Moines
Sacramento, California; Oklahoma and its city
Charleston, West Virginia, and Nevada, Carson City.

That's all the capitals there are!


----------



## Mr. P

HISTORY OF GEORGIA CAPITALS

1777-78 Savannah
1779-80 Augusta*
1780-81 Heard's Fort*, miscellaneous sites in Wilkes County
1781-82 Augusta
1782 Ebenezer*, Savannah
1783 Augusta
1784 Savannah, Augusta
1785 Savannah
1786-96 Augusta
1796-1806 Louisville
1807-1864 Milledgeville
1864-65 Macon*
1865-68 Milledgeville
1868-present Atlanta


----------



## no1tovote4

Me.  Me.  Me.  I am going to win!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

WHATEVAH!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

Really guys, back to post 10,000 for yer winner, and I still don't have my prize yet!

Oh yeah...the name seems to be Molly..


----------



## deaddude

yes yes but the true winner will be post 1,000,000


buwahahahahahahahaha :dev1:


----------



## Mr. P

Says who? Besides that, I may be dead by then.
*I want MY PRIZE!!!!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Really guys, back to post 10,000 for yer winner, and I still don't have my prize yet!
> 
> Oh yeah...the name seems to be Molly..


[Que music from price is right]
Rod, tell Mr P what he's won.




Well Bob 
*IT'S A BRAND NEEEWWWW GARDEN!*





This top of the line package comes with dual ceramic potters with a sleek
yet elegant design that screams comfort. Youll be the envy of your redneck
community with this arrangement valued at over $200.00. Thats some fancy
garden. Back to you Bob.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> [Que music from price is right]
> Rod, tell Mr P what he's won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Bob
> *IT'S A BRAND NEEEWWWW GARDEN!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This top of the line package comes with dual ceramic potters with a sleek
> yet elegant design that screams comfort. Youll be the envy of your redneck
> community with this arrangement valued at over $200.00. Thats some fancy
> garden. Back to you Bob.


That sux! There has to be an ole car on blocks as the center piece.
I ain't ceptin it!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That sux! There has to be an ole car on blocks as the center piece.
> I ain't ceptin it!


Well I guess you just forfeit you chance to spin the big wheel and 
enter the showcase showdown!!!!
Sux bein you


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Well I guess you just forfeit you chance to spin the big wheel and
> enter the showcase showdown!!!!
> *Sux bein you*


You been talkin to Jonell ain't ya..
Well ok then thats what I get fer marryin in the family.


----------



## KarlMarx

ignore this post


----------



## Mr. P

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> ignore this post


You'll shoot your eye out boy!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You been talkin to Jonell ain't ya..
> Well ok then thats what I get fer marryin in the family.


?????huh?????
No, I'm an Okie from Muskogee (seriously)


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ?????huh?????
> No, I'm an Okie from Muskogee (seriously)


well jonell gets around, if ya no what i mean (seriously). :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> well jonell gets around, if ya no what i mean (seriously). :teeth:


Who in hell's kitchen is jonell???????


----------



## KarlMarx

...


----------



## KarlMarx

I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!! I Won!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I Won!!!


NEGATIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> NEGATIVE!!!!!!!



Definitely.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Definitely.


Definitely NEGATIVE


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Definitely NEGATIVE


Right.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Right.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The next person who posts in this thread loves to lick penis.


----------



## Mr. P

First this is NOT Mr. P. Im Jonell his X. wanna go out clay boy? :moon4:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Mr. P said:
			
		

> First this is NOT Mr. P. Im Jonell his X. wanna go out clay boy? :moon4:


Still used his name, so it counts. At least we know what the P stands for...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

This is gettin weird!!!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This is gettin weird!!!


Ya think? :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya think? :teeth:


Sooooo.....
How do we know if were talkin to P or Ms.X????
(and why are you on P's profile?)


----------



## KarlMarx

I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!  I won again!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Keep dreamin


----------



## KarlMarx

I set up a corbamite bomb so that the next person that posts here will cause the Sun to super nova and wipe out all star systems from here to Alpha Whatchamacallit!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Well I have a force field


----------



## The ClayTaurus

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I set up a corbamite bomb so that the next person that posts here will cause the Sun to super nova and wipe out all star systems from here to Alpha Whatchamacallit!!!!!


Copycat.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Copycat.


You can share my force field powers. 
That'll teach him.


----------



## KarlMarx

rats... the fuse must have gotten wet....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> rats... the fuse must have gotten wet....


or the rubber band broke!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> or the rubber band broke!


Actually, the hamster died.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Actually, the hamster died.


Or it finally got the cheese.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Or it finally got the cheese.



Both actually. The cheese did him in.


----------



## KarlMarx

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Both actually. The cheese did him in.



musta been limburgher....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Don't think for one minute that you're going to win with a line like that!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Let's try again:

The next person (and that means both the poster and whoever's screenname they are posting under) to post in this thread enjoys have someone take a dump on their face for sexual arrousal.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Let's try again:
> 
> The next person (and that means both the poster and whoever's screenname they are posting under) to post -- ---- ------ enjoys have someone take a dump on their face for sexual arrousal.


So I can post as long as I don't post those three words right?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So I can post as long as I don't post those three words right?


Incorrect. If that were the case, those words would have been in quotations. Fatal error. Enjoy:  :nine:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Incorrect. If that were the case, those words would have been in quotations. Fatal error. Enjoy:  :nine:


I don't think you will win with a line like that either, 
and I don't appreciate your _ruse _ (see clerks, the movie).

Good day to you sir!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I don't think you will win with a line like that either,
> and I don't appreciate your _ruse _ (see clerks, the movie).
> 
> Good day to you sir!


If you'll notice, it's not so much a line as it is a spray, resulting in a pile... snoogans!


----------



## KarlMarx

Charles Limburger - the first guy to stink across the Atlantic...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> If you'll notice, it's


*I SAID GOOD DAY!!!!!!*


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *I SAID GOOD DAY!!!!!!*


Meet you on the front lawn for a game of polo, buffy? mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Meet you on the front lawn for a game of polo, buffy? mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


The next time the Clitor  er...
the Clay Taurus posts, it means he lickey my Jimmy.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> The next time the Clitor  er...
> the Clay Taurus posts, it means he lickey my Jimmy.


That was YOUR GMC? Dude, my bad.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That was YOUR GMC? Dude, my bad.


Yep that was my *G*reat *M*anly *C*ack
Clay loooves the cack...snoogins


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yep that was my *G*reat *M*anly *C*ack
> Clay loooves the cack...snoogins


It was a nice try, captain dump face.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It was a nice try, captain dump face.


How do you say every syllable so clear with that Johnson in yer mouth?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

you're still loosing


----------



## The ClayTaurus

You used to be only full of shit. Now you're covered in it too. But don't lash out at me because of it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You used to be only full of shit. Now you're covered in it too. But don't lash out at me because of it.


So how does that poo taste????
Hot carl anyone?????
Anyone other than Clay??????


full of shit, I am not.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So how does that poo taste????
> Hot carl anyone?????
> Anyone other than Clay??????
> 
> 
> full of shit, I am not.


Ok, I've indulged you enough. No more posting things that confuse your fantasies with reality.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Ok, I've indulged you enough. No more posting things that confuse your fantasies with reality.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>


Quit advertising.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## KarlMarx

I Won Again!!!!! 

I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! I'm The Man!!!! 

Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!! Victory Lap!!!!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

*Points at the retard in the wheel chair circling a tree*

HAHA


----------



## KarlMarx

: (big icon of me sticking out my tongue and making a loud raspberry sound!!!!)


----------



## Mr. P

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> : (big icon of me sticking out my tongue and making a loud raspberry sound!!!!)


Dare ya to touch yer tongue on the flag poll, kid. :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Dare ya to touch yer tongue on the flag poll, kid. :rotflmao:


I triple-dog dare you!


----------



## KarlMarx

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I triple-dog dare you!


I will... next summer


----------



## Shattered

I WIN!  So,


----------



## KarlMarx

no, I won!


----------



## Shattered

<i>**whacks Karl with a giant candy cane**</i>  You're delusional..  Must be all that going in circles earlier.. It's made you somewhat dizzy...

Oh, and Happy St. Nick's Day, to those that celebrate it.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> <i>**whacks Karl with a giant candy cane**</i>  You're delusional..  Must be all that going in circles earlier.. It's made you somewhat dizzy...
> 
> Oh, and Happy St. Nick's Day, to those that celebrate it.


Hah!!!! Never!!!!!

_*doesn't hit back, because it's not nice to hit girls but uses his Jedi powers to turn all of Shattered's credit cards into gerbils instead!!!!*_


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Hah!!!! Never!!!!!
> 
> _*doesn't hit back, because it's not nice to hit girls but uses his Jedi powers to turn all of Shattered's credit cards into gerbils instead!!!!*_



I didn't hit - I whacked.  There's a distinct difference.  

And, I think you just killed me..  I have 2 credit cards - one doesn't get used - it's for emergencies.. Don't care about that one..  The second one, I live off of, and pay off every month..  I need gas and coffee to get to work today.. Can I have that one back?  Pretty please??  <i>**bats eyelashes**</i>

You wouldn't want to deal with me without coffee...


----------



## KarlMarx

Now Shattered's kitties ate all the gerbils!!!! oh no!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Now Shattered's kitties ate all the gerbils!!!! oh no!!!!!!



LMAO!!!  Punkass.

Only one kitty (Satan) would eat the gerbils - the others too old, fat, and lazy to give a rip...so long as they don't run across her tail.


----------



## KarlMarx

_***Uses his Jedi powers to turn Shattered's bad kitty into a dashing young hunky fellow with six pack abs who cleans house, does the dishes, cooks a five star meal and has a 10 figure bank account**_

then says as he flies off into the sunset

"My work is done here, no need to thank me, I'm off to make the world safe for Democracy!"


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> _***Uses his Jedi powers to turn Shattered's bad kitty into a dashing young hunky fellow with six pack abs who cleans house, does the dishes, cooks a five star meal and has a 10 figure bank account**_
> 
> then says as he flies off into the sunset
> 
> "My work is done here, no need to thank me, I'm off to make the world safe for Democracy!"



D'oh!!






Merry Christmas to ME!!


----------



## no1tovote4

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> _***Uses his Jedi powers to turn Shattered's bad kitty into a dashing young hunky fellow with six pack abs who cleans house, does the dishes, cooks a five star meal and has a 10 figure bank account**_
> 
> then says as he flies off into the sunset
> 
> "My work is done here, no need to thank me, I'm off to make the world safe for Democracy!"



Shattered then finds out the man isn't really a "metrosexual" but something that rhymes...


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Shattered then finds out the man isn't really a "metrosexual" but something that rhymes...



<b>Grinch.</b>


----------



## KarlMarx

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Shattered then finds out the man isn't really a "metrosexual" but something that rhymes...


Normally, I'd wish coal in your stocking, but with the price of energy  these days that might be considered a *good * thing!


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Normally, I'd wish coal in your stocking, but with the price of energy  these days that might be considered a *good * thing!



...and I was SO happy, too.  **sniff**


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and I was SO happy, too.  **sniff**



I hate it when girls cry!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I hate it when girls cry!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I hate it when girls cry!!!!!


"She" does it for attention, same as the rest.. :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> "She" does it for attention, same as the rest.. :rotflmao:



What's your point?

I pout better than I cry anyway.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

>



_gives her a Kleenex and she blows her nose_

"there, there" he says... "don't cry, we'll go to the pet store tomorrow and get you another hunky billionaire!!!!!"

Which reminds me of a joke.....

One day, an old lady and her faithful cat were walking along the beach when they come across Aladdin's Lamp!!!!

The old lady rubs the lamp and out pops a genie!!!!!

The genie grants her three wishes...

Her first wish... "I want to be young and beautiful again!" And KAZAAM!!! She's young and beautiful!!!!! Even moreso than before!!!!

Her second wish... "I want to be rich!" And KAZAAAM!!!! She's the richest person on the planet!!!

And her third and final wish... "I wish that my cat, who has always been my faithful companion, would be turned into a handsome, dashing (and straight) young man!" and KAZAAM!!! Her cat is turned into a handsome young man who looks like something out of a Harlequin Romance Novel...

She looks in his eyes....

He looks in hers.....

He takes her in his arms.....

She waits for the magic moment.....

He whispers in her ear.....

"*NOW * aren't you sorry you had me fixed?"
 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered

Billionaire not required..


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Billionaire not required..


yes... but the joke!!!! the joke!!!! You must be doubled over laughing yourself silly by now!!!!! I'm surprised you can even type!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> yes... but the joke!!!! the joke!!!! You must be doubled over laughing yourself silly by now!!!!! I'm surprised you can even type!!!!!



I'm quite adept at multitasking.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'm quite adept at multitasking.


I heard that Rudolph has retired from the whole sleigh pulling game and now works as a traffic signal in a major city!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I heard that Rudolph has retired from the whole sleigh pulling game and now works as a traffic signal in a major city!!!!!



Your city?  Rumor has it he retired because he was kidnapped...


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Your city?  Rumor has it he retired because he was kidnapped...


Hadn't heard that one. Perhaps you have mistaken it for the incident back in his younger days, when he ran off an joined a commune with Herbie, the elf, and a prospector named "Yukon Cornelius"?


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Hadn't heard that one. Perhaps you have mistaken it for the incident back in his younger days, when he ran off an joined a commune with Herbie, the elf, and a prospector named "Yukon Cornelius"?



Am I old enough to remember his younger days?  :tng:


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Am I old enough to remember his younger days?  :tng:


That's right... I forgot... you were born between Man walking on the Moon for the first time and the first Woodstock Festival....

I guess you probably don't remember the 1960s... but then again many of us who were there don't either!

P.S. and I forgot... Hurricane Camille... that happened in August of 1969, too.


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> That's right... I forgot... you were born between Man walking on the Moon for the first time and the first Woodstock Festival....
> 
> I guess you probably don't remember the 1960s... but then again many of us who were there don't either!



*chuckle*  I wasn't even a thought until the tail end of the 60's.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> *chuckle*  I wasn't even a thought until the tail end of the 60's.


well... I for one am glad that your parents thought of you!


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> well... I for one am glad that your parents thought of you!



Aww..  How sweet..  Tho, twas probably more like a rude awakening.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aww..  How sweet..  Tho, twas probably more like a rude awakening.


I'm not only sweet, but I come in cherry, lemon and now Mocha Raspberry !!!!!


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I'm not only sweet, but I come in cherry, lemon and now Mocha Raspberry !!!!!



Swap out the raspberry for peppermint, and we'll discuss the mocha.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Swap out the raspberry for peppermint, and we'll discuss the mocha.


sorry, I'm not minty.... I'm straight....


----------



## no1tovote4

'lo.


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> <b>Grinch.</b>



LOL.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

I don't know bout ya'll, but it's by God cold here.






Too bad you can't take a picture of the wind chill factor.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I don't know bout ya'll, but it's by God cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't take a picture of the wind chill factor.




PFft. That's mid-April where I'm from.


----------



## insein

i know i posted somewhere in here.  But i sure as hell aint searching 750 pages to find it, lol.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> PFft. That's mid-April where I'm from.



Yeah, for certain parts of the country, this looks like nothing. Considering I was running the air conditioner a month ago, today is pretty harsh. Not sure what the temperature is right here, but Dallas is showing 22 degrees with a 15 mph wind out of the North. 

We ain't used to this crap down here. If it's 105 in early July, no big deal.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I don't know bout ya'll, but it's by God cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't take a picture of the wind chill factor.


Now take that picture, and add snow about half way up that mailbox.
insert -20 with the wind chill factor.....
It'll start to look like Colorado Springs in the last few days.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> PFft. That's mid-April where I'm from.



No shit. What a wuss.


----------



## Mr. P

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I don't know bout ya'll, but it's by God cold here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't take a picture of the wind chill factor.


Anything below 60 is COLD! :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Anything below 60 is COLD! :teeth:


Then your old wrinkled ass would probably fall off in Colorado.
It's up to -15 now.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

DAMN!
the dude washin the windows outside showed me his bucket 
of cleaner fluid which is almost frozen. That's funny because 
it has antifreeze in it and is supposed to stay protected in -30 
degree temps. He left it in his truck overnight.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Then your old wrinkled ass would probably fall off in Colorado.
> It's up to -15 now.


Probably..I've spent my time in some of the coldest damn places on earth, airport ramps. One was Bangor Maine. I'll never forget that cold, -5 air temp wind blowing and snow falling, and I'm standing out there supervising refueling in a London Fog overcoat.  :rotflmao:


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Probably..I've spent my time in some of the coldest damn places on earth, airport ramps. One was Bangor Maine. I'll never forget that cold, -5 air temp wind blowing and snow falling, and I'm standing out there supervising refueling in a London Fog overcoat.  :rotflmao:



One of the coldest places I have been was in Niagara Falls in December.  The humidity from the falls is killer in the winter there.  The absolute coldest was winter camping here in CO, one night I was out near Craig, CO it was -36 w/a wind chill factor of -70.  We dug a snow cave because the wind cut right through the tent...  In the snow cave you place your sleeping bag on pallets then light sterno, the cave was probably 76 degrees in the positive one of the best nights camping ever....


----------



## Abbey Normal

Methinks I stumbled onto a thermal p*cker contest, lol. 

I vote for Bangor, Maine in winter. Even the moose are shivering.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Now take that picture, and add snow about half way up that mailbox.
> insert -20 with the wind chill factor.....
> It'll start to look like Colorado Springs in the last few days.



I heard about the weather in Colorado. No thanks. I hate the cold weather.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Said1 said:
			
		

> No shit. What a wuss.



Come and visit me around August 1st. If you don't burst into flames, we'll go out to the lake with some friends of mine, maybe build a fire.


----------



## Said1

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Come and visit me around August 1st. If you don't burst into flames, we'll go out to the lake with some friends of mine, maybe build a fire.




Hey, we have summer here to ya know. Eventually!


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hey, we have summer here to ya know. Eventually!


We have a summer in Upstate New York, too. In fact, I believe next year, it's scheduled for July 8th between 3:00 and 3:15 PM....


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> We have a summer in Upstate New York, too. In fact, I believe next year, it's scheduled for July 8th between 3:00 and 3:15 PM....




You're lucky. For us it's August 25th - 5:00-5:05 pm. I've already rented a cottage so I can spend the season at the lake. Yeah me!


----------



## no1tovote4

Mornin' all!


----------



## deaddude

it is all right, ignore the man in the suit installing the microchip in your midbrain, we are now giving  you a live feed of Hard Core nudity, remember forget about the man in the suit, pay attention to the


----------



## dmp

Another day, another $243.  

(yawn)

I finally broke down and got a camcorder - my previous vid recorder was a JVC Circa 1998.  VHS-C.  Yesterday we received our new Canon ZR-200 digital.  It's pretty slick - takes SD memory cards or Mini DV tapes. 

$265 shipped from Dell.


----------



## no1tovote4

:coffee3:


----------



## dmp

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :coffee3:




Indeed - I am partaking of coffee just this minute.  It's good for the soul, imo.


----------



## deaddude

in this thread i am winning


----------



## Mr. P

Really? :funnyface


----------



## deaddude

yep still am because you did not say "in this thread"

good to bring back old jokes isn't it.


----------



## Mr. P

deaddude said:
			
		

> yep still am because you did not say "in this thread"
> 
> good to bring back old jokes isn't it.


Hahaha, But, you didnt say Im last infinity.* Im last Infinity.*.Hahahahaha


----------



## deaddude

Which infinity? according to some phisics theories, there are greater and lesser infinities, for instance that the # of even numbers is a greater infinity than the # of prime numbers.

Me I am winning in this thread to the infinity of complex numbers :

PS. you did not say in this thread so I am still winning from three posts ago, it just that now I am winning in this thread to the infinity of complex numbers. Oh what the hell I am winning in this thread to the infinity of the Universal Set.


----------



## Mr. P

deaddude said:
			
		

> Which infinity? according to some phisics theories, there are greater and lesser infinities, for instance that the # of even numbers is a greater infinity than the # of prime numbers.
> 
> Me I am winning in this thread to the infinity of complex numbers :
> 
> PS. you did not say in this thread so I am still winning from three posts ago, it just that now I am winning in this thread to the infinity of complex numbers. Oh what the hell I am winning in this thread to the infinity of the Universal Set.


Nope!  
Besides that, I already won with post #10,000 chech er out..

No prize yet though.. I hear it's half a donut.


----------



## no1tovote4

I will win in this thread soonly!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

ok


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ok



See?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

see what???

That you're a tool, Yes!!!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

The next person who makes a post in this thread will automatically be disqualified from ever winning this competition as to whoever can be the last person to post in this thread. As a consequence, all of their posts in this thread will be made null and void, and hence reset this post, and the next person to post after them shall also be disqualified. These are the rules, tough, I know, but at least we have a winner.


----------



## dmp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The next person who makes a post in this thread will automatically be disqualified from ever winning this competition as to whoever can be the last person to post in this thread. As a consequence, all of their posts in this thread will be made null and void, and hence reset this post, and the next person to post after them shall also be disqualified. These are the rules, tough, I know, but at least we have a winner.




Exept the guy who started the thread gets to make the rules.


----------



## deaddude

I am worried about the sanity of my fellow posters,
not that I am any more assured of my sanity than they.

The fact is i am in a moral and ethical quandry,
how do I decide what to do here,
is it healthy to live out a horribly frightening life with paranoia,
should I see a phsychiatrist?

Though even in this state, I can be assured of a simple fact,
however small and insignificant it may be,
regardless of your foolish oppinions about having won on post 10,000,
especialy those of you named Mr. P,
at this moment in space-time, 
defined as 1:24 central time 12/13/05 : I am winning


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Now you're not


----------



## deaddude

Still am, you did not say in this thread.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> Still am, you did not say in this thread.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=182585&postcount=16

It's not required.....


----------



## deaddude

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=182585&postcount=16
> 
> It's not required.....



damn and here I went through all this trouble



> *I* am worried about the sanity of my fellow posters,
> *n*ot that I am any more assured of my sanity than they.
> 
> *T*he fact is i am in a moral and ethical quandry,
> *h*ow do I decide what to do here,
> *i*s it healthy to live out a horribly frightening life with paranoia,
> *s*hould I see a phsychiatrist?
> 
> *T*hough even in this state, I can be assured of a simple fact,
> *h*owever small and insignificant it may be,
> *r*egardless of your foolish oppinions about having won on post 10,000,
> *e*specialy those of you named Mr. P,
> *a*t this moment in space-time,
> *d*efined as 1:24 central time 12/13/05 : I am winning


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> damn and here I went through all this trouble


Very creative though....


----------



## KarlMarx

http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=362826&postcount=11398


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=362826&postcount=11398


http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=362845&postcount=11398 :


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> KarlMarx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forum...postcount=11398
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=362845&postcount=11398 :
Click to expand...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=362846&postcount=11399


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Anything worth sayin, is worth saying twice.
Anything worth sayin, is worth saying twice.


----------



## KarlMarx

.. ..-.   -.-- --- ..-   -.-. .- -. .----. -   .-. . .- -..   - .... .. ... --..--   - .... . -.   ..   .-- .. -.


----------



## Mr. P

deaddude said:
			
		

> damn and here I went through all this trouble





> I am worried about the sanity of my fellow posters,
> not that I am any more assured of my sanity than they.
> 
> The fact is i am in a moral and ethical quandry,
> how do I decide what to do here,
> is it healthy to live out a horribly frightening life with paranoia,
> should I see a phsychiatrist?
> 
> Though even in this state, I can be assured of a simple fact,
> however small and insignificant it may be,
> regardless of your foolish oppinions about having won on post 10,000,
> especialy those of you named Mr. P,
> at this moment in space-time,
> defined as 1:24 central time 12/13/05 : I am winning


    Catch me "IN THIS THREAD" if ya can!


----------



## KarlMarx

.. -.   - .... .. ...   - .... .-. . .- -..


----------



## archangel

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> .. ..-.   -.-- --- ..-   -.-. .- -. .----. -   .-. . .- -..   - .... .. ... --..--   - .... . -.   ..   .-- .. -.




ya have alot of BB's eh!


----------



## KarlMarx




----------



## The ClayTaurus

- .... .. ... / - .... .-. . .- -.. / .. ... / --. . - - .. -. --. / . -. - .. .-. . .-.. -.-- / - --- --- / .-. . -.. .. -.-. ..- .-.. --- ..- ... .-.-.- / .--. . --- .--. .-.. . / .- .-. . / --. --- .. -. --. / - --- / - .... . / . -..- - . -. - / --- ..-. / ..- ... .. -. --. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / --. . -. . .-. .- - --- .-. ... / - --- / .-- .. -. / - .... .. ... / ... .. .-.. .-.. -.-- / -.-. --- -- .--. . - .. - .. --- -. .-.-.- / .-- . .-.. .-.. --..-- / .. .----. .-.. .-.. / .... .- ...- . / -. --- -. . / --- ..-. / .. - .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .- -. / .--- ..- ... - / - .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- .-. / ... .. .-.. .-.. -.-- / --. .- -- . / .- -. -.. / ... .... --- ...- . / .. - / ... --- -- . .-- .... . .-. . / . .-.. ... . / .. -. / - .... .. ... / - .... .-. . .- -.. .-.-.- / -. --- .-- --..-- / .-- .... .- - / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- .-. / ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. ... / --- -. / - .... . / .... . .- .-.. .. -. --. / .--. --- .-- . .-. ... / --- ..-. / -... --- .-.. --- --. -. .- ..--..


----------



## KarlMarx

in questo filetto


----------



## KarlMarx

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> - .... .. ... / - .... .-. . .- -.. / .. ... / --. . - - .. -. --. / . -. - .. .-. . .-.. -.-- / - --- --- / .-. . -.. .. -.-. ..- .-.. --- ..- ... .-.-.- / .--. . --- .--. .-.. . / .- .-. . / --. --- .. -. --. / - --- / - .... . / . -..- - . -. - / --- ..-. / ..- ... .. -. --. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / --. . -. . .-. .- - --- .-. ... / - --- / .-- .. -. / - .... .. ... / ... .. .-.. .-.. -.-- / -.-. --- -- .--. . - .. - .. --- -. .-.-.- / .-- . .-.. .-.. --..-- / .. .----. .-.. .-.. / .... .- ...- . / -. --- -. . / --- ..-. / .. - .-.-.- / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .- -. / .--- ..- ... - / - .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- .-. / ... .. .-.. .-.. -.-- / --. .- -- . / .- -. -.. / ... .... --- ...- . / .. - / ... --- -- . .-- .... . .-. . / . .-.. ... . / .. -. / - .... .. ... / - .... .-. . .- -.. .-.-.- / -. --- .-- --..-- / .-- .... .- - / .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- .-. / ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. ... / --- -. / - .... . / .... . .- .-.. .. -. --. / .--. --- .-- . .-. ... / --- ..-. / -... --- .-.. --- --. -. .- ..--..


THIS  THREAD  IS  GETTING  ENTIRELY  TOO  REDICULOUS.  PEOPLE  ARE  GOING  TO  THE  EXTENT  OF  USING  MORSE  CODE  GENERATORS  TO  WIN  THIS  SILLY  COMPETITION.  WELL,  I'LL  HAVE  NONE  OF  IT.  YOU  CAN  JUST  TAKE  YOUR  SILLY  GAME  AND  SHOVE  IT  SOMEWHERE  ELSE  IN  THIS  THREAD.  NOW,  WHAT  ARE  YOUR  FEELINGS  ON  THE  HEALING  POWERS  OF  BOLOGNA?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> THIS  THREAD  IS  GETTING  ENTIRELY  TOO  REDICULOUS.  PEOPLE  ARE  GOING  TO  THE  EXTENT  OF  USING  MORSE  CODE  GENERATORS  TO  WIN  THIS  SILLY  COMPETITION.  WELL,  I'LL  HAVE  NONE  OF  IT.  YOU  CAN  JUST  TAKE  YOUR  SILLY  GAME  AND  SHOVE  IT  SOMEWHERE  ELSE  IN  THIS  THREAD.  NOW,  WHAT  ARE  YOUR  FEELINGS  ON  THE  HEALING  POWERS  OF  BOLOGNA?



Poser. Answer the question.


----------



## KarlMarx

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Poser. Answer the question.



as Ralph Kramden once said "hamanahamanahamanahamanahamanahamana..."


----------



## Mr. P

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> THIS  THREAD  IS  GETTING  ENTIRELY  TOO  REDICULOUS.  PEOPLE  ARE  GOING  TO  THE  EXTENT  OF  USING  MORSE  CODE  GENERATORS  TO  WIN  THIS  SILLY  COMPETITION.  WELL,  I'LL  HAVE  NONE  OF  IT.  YOU  CAN  JUST  TAKE  YOUR  SILLY  GAME  AND  SHOVE  IT  SOMEWHERE  ELSE  IN  THIS  THREAD. * NOW,  WHAT  ARE  YOUR  FEELINGS  ON  THE  HEALING  POWERS  OF  BOLOGNA?*


I hear HAM is better, and BEEF is great too!


----------



## no1tovote4

What?


----------



## deaddude

So what does everyone want for christmas?


----------



## KarlMarx

Note: objects in rear view mirror are often closer than they appear


----------



## deaddude

Ill see your monkey and raise


----------



## KarlMarx

deaddude said:
			
		

> Ill see your monkey and raise



Where did you get a picture of my ex?


----------



## deaddude

> Where did you get a picture of my ex?



Oh she has pictures ALL OVER the internet


----------



## KarlMarx

deaddude said:
			
		

> Oh she has pictures ALL OVER the internet


Plus, she's starring in "King Kong" as the title character!!!!


----------



## deaddude

Damn we had the gay cowboy film, now this means that Queen Kong is a lesbian.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'll see your shark and raise you a portal Drake...


----------



## deaddude

I see your drake and raise a leviathan


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

A meager leviathan???
I raise you a beholder!


----------



## deaddude

I laugh at your eyeball and raise you a smoke dragon


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Your smoke dragon is no match for my black dragon!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Your smoke dragon is no match for my black dragon!


Just incase you find SOMETHING stronger!!!
Five headed dragon....
CHECK MATE!


----------



## deaddude

As long as were using D&D Iraise you a Tarasque


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> As long as were using D&D Iraise you a Tarasque


That's not a RAISE. 
My five headed dragon would squash your Tarasque


----------



## deaddude

Read your monster manual, the tarrasque can only be truly killed by spell casters, otherwise it just regerates and rises from the dead. And I quote, "to truly kill it you must get it to zero hp then use a greater wish or mirracle spell to keep it dead." it pays to be a nerd.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> Read your monster manual, the tarrasque can only be truly killed by spell casters, otherwise it just regerates and rises from the dead. And I quote, "to truly kill it you must get it to zero hp then use a greater wish or mirracle spell to keep it dead."


Point is I'll just keep stepping on it and you won't hurt my dragon one bit.
Regenerate all you want, I'll be the one left with all the gold an exp points!


----------



## deaddude

Very well I raise you a midgard serpent


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> Very well I raise you a midgard serpent


Not even close to the mighty Tiamat


----------



## deaddude

How so this thing is large enough to encircle the earth and bite its own tail, surely it could simply crush some bloody dragon.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> How so this thing is large enough to encircle the earth and bite its own tail, surely it could simply crush some bloody dragon.


SOME BLOODY DRAGON..... :shocked: 
Tiamat is not just SOME BLOODY DRAGON


----------



## deaddude

I thought you were refering to your five headed dragon. If you were refering to the Dragon goddess from the Enuma elish then I see your tiamat and raise you Marduk.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'll end this once and for all......


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

beat that!!!!


----------



## deaddude

ah animation how easy it is to defeat you.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> ah animation how easy it is to defeat you.


can't erase ink


----------



## deaddude

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> can't erase ink



no i suppose not *sigh*


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude

We were drunk, very drunk, and burning roadrunner eases the hangover, old pioneer trick.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> no i suppose not *sigh*


cept he'd run by so fst that it would put out the flame.


----------



## deaddude

not if you burn the entire page.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> not if you burn the entire page.


Just as you would try...
Bugs bunny would pop out and blow out the match!
DUH :teeth:


----------



## deaddude

didn't save bambis mom.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

bambi's mom was shot by a cartoon hunter.


----------



## deaddude

yep, elmer fudd right after he got through eating porky pig.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> yep, elmer fudd right after he got through eating porky pig.


Good luck to Elmer catchin the road runner.


----------



## deaddude

fine fine i did not want to have to do this but 






sucks to be you road runner


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> fine fine i did not want to have to do this but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks to be you road runner


Just in time, Bugs pulls an acme hole out of his pocket and the nuke 
falls in the hole never to be seen again.
 :teeth:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Just in time, Bugs pulls an acme hole out of his pocket and the nuke
> falls in the hole never to be seen again.
> :teeth:


It kind of looks like the bomb already went off, I'm afraid your hole came too late.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It kind of looks like the bomb already went off, I'm afraid your hole came too late.


That's a picture of the bomb going off in never never land.
The hole re-directed it and took out Pan once and for all.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's a picture of the bomb going off in never never land.
> The hole re-directed it and took out Pan once and for all.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

>


Nothing is impossible in the cartoon world
and do you know why????

BECAUSE SPACE IS A VACCUM


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nothing is impossible in the cartoon world
> and do you know why????
> 
> BECAUSE SPACE IS A VACCUM


Hahaha. Touche.


----------



## no1tovote4

Marvin Martian would use his XP3 blaster to blow the Earth to smithereens and thus negate all chance of the Road Runner continuing....


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Marvin Martian would use his XP3 blaster to blow the Earth to smithereens and thus negate all chance of the Road Runner continuing....


Let me see if I can do this right....



No he wouldn't, BECAUSE SPACE IS A VACUUM!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Marvin Martian would use his XP3 blaster to blow the Earth to smithereens and thus negate all chance of the Road Runner continuing....


of course...
he would push the button and it wouldn't work so he would then 
push the button many times until he got mad and started stomping on it.
Only to find that it still doesn't work so he'll turn it around to look down the 
chamber and it will go off in his face!

Haaaaa My Saturday morning cartoon time isn't a waste after all.


----------



## deaddude

Roadrunner lifespan: 7-8 years 

First Roadrunner cartoon: 1949

Roadrunner = dead.


----------



## dmp

deaddude said:
			
		

> Roadrunner lifespan: 7-8 years




My brother had a '69 Roadrunner in the early 90s...that sob ran pretty damn good.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> Roadrunner lifespan: 7-8 years
> 
> First Roadrunner cartoon: 1949
> 
> Roadrunner = dead.


That's the lifespan of a REAL roadrunner.
Cartoons don't die of old age or Mickey Mouse would be dust by now.


----------



## deaddude

> Cartoons don't die of old age or Mickey Mouse would be dust by now



If only


----------



## no1tovote4

:cof: 

Man do I like coffee.  Too bad decaf is found to cause high colesterol...


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :cof:
> 
> Man do I like coffee.  Too bad decaf is found to cause high colesterol...



i too love coffee....drink it all day.....decaf causes high cholesterol? Seriously?


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i too love coffee....drink it all day.....decaf causes high cholesterol? Seriously?



Yeah, the different way that they process it and the different beans carry more of the bad colesterol.  Decaf is bad for you.  Avoid it.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the different way that they process it and the different beans carry more of the bad colesterol.  Decaf is bad for you.  Avoid it.



so no point in drinking decaf coffee....


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> so no point in drinking decaf coffee....



Exactly.  Or as the Fonz would say, "Exactamundo!"


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

This will officially be my last post of the year.


----------



## archangel

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Exactly.  Or as the Fonz would say, "Exactamundo!"




I am the original 'Fonz' he just copied me! :cof:


----------



## archangel

manu1959 said:
			
		

> so no point in drinking decaf coffee....





there is no such thing as decaf..or no alcohol beer..there is always a small amount of the so called 'no' left during the process...but as dmp says 'I know nothing' I am a old fart! :cof:


----------



## Shattered




----------



## archangel

Shattered said:
			
		

>




the prize for being the last ta post..gimmee a break...I am on a fixed income here...geez! Whatever that prize is....if it is something I can't use...then ya go for it girl! I concede!


----------



## Said1

archangel said:
			
		

> I am the original 'Fonz' he just copied me! :cof:




Ehhhh.


I would of peg you for a Potzy. Ehhh.


----------



## manu1959

archangel said:
			
		

> there is no such thing as decaf..or no alcohol beer..there is always a small amount of the so called 'no' left during the process...but as dmp says 'I know nothing' I am a old fart! :cof:



you reminde me more of cliff clavin than a know it all olde fart :teeth:


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you reminde me more of cliff clavin than a know it all olde fart :teeth:



Well, at least Cliff was useful, he delivered mail. Badumbump.


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Well, at least Cliff was useful, he delivered mail. Badumbump.



how did he deliver mail when he spent his life in a bar?


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> how did he deliver mail when he spent his life in a bar?




Brup?


OMG. I'm gonna freeze. How many coats do I have?


That's what my friend just said. I swear!


Happy New Year. You look like a monkey and you smell liek one too. Well, not really, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Brup?
> 
> 
> OMG. I'm gonna freeze. How many coats do I have?
> 
> 
> That's what my friend just said. I swear!
> 
> 
> Happy New Year. You look like a monkey and you smell liek one too. Well, not really, but I thought it was funny.




gee......what is your blood alcohol level?


----------



## no1tovote4

There's still blood in there?  I better get another beer.


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> gee......what is your blood alcohol level?




Why?


----------



## deaddude

Said1 said:
			
		

> Why?



because not only are your eyes twitching, dialated, and glazed over, but they are changeing color too.


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello.


----------



## KarlMarx

:funnyface  :funnyface  :funnyface


----------



## deaddude

peaches are delicious


----------



## no1tovote4

Coffee is heavenly.


----------



## deaddude

The Coffee is Cold in Hell, he is God, He thought of Everything.


----------



## Said1

deaddude said:
			
		

> because not only are your eyes twitching, dialated, and glazed over, but they are changeing color too.



I've morphed into something else altogether now. Ha!  I kill moi.


----------



## manu1959




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Fmr jarhead

Winner!


----------



## Kagom

Win.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude

sorry none of you are winning now let me play ya a sad song on the worlds smallest violin


----------



## no1tovote4

Suddenly, the hero was interrupted by a poor cello player who thought he had a violin!  Incumbered by stringed instruments, he pressed on...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>



Blocked by sarcasm our hero had to find a new way around the barrier....

Suddenly it was clear what he must do!

 :gross2:


----------



## Mr. P

One


----------



## Mr. P

two


----------



## Mr. P

Three...#11500 is ME!!!


----------



## Kagom

*WIN* 
_WIN_ 
WIN


----------



## deaddude

i have already won for th winning happens now and as I am the winning winner wiener person I demand cookies NUM NUM NUM NUM NUM NUM NUM

You better give in too or me and my crew will destroy you like you were a big a big, tall plate of COOKIES NUM NUM NUM NUM.


----------



## no1tovote4

Elmo knows where you live!


----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Elmo knows where you live!



yes he does and he is coming for you no1


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> yes he does and he is coming for you no1



But I don't live with you.  Elmo has no idea where I live or how to get there if he did.


----------



## deaddude

No need, Bert and Ernie will tell him, they used to visit your place all the time.


----------



## Shattered

Is it time to get a new keyboard, when yours has no more visible letters on it?


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> No need, Bert and Ernie will tell him, they used to visit your place all the time.



I've moved since.  Once Ernie went for the surgery I couldn't let him around the kids anymore and he wouldn't take 'Go Away!" as more than a joke.  Frickin' stalker.


----------



## Kagom

W
I
N

W
I
N

Have I won yet?


----------



## no1tovote4

Not yet.

 :crutch:


----------



## Kagom

uhhhn!  I wanna win ;-;


----------



## KarlMarx

I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!! I won!!!!


----------



## KarlMarx

<center>
<table>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td><strong>I won!!! </strong></td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td><strong>I won!!!</strong></td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

<tr><td> <strong>I won!!! </strong> </td><td> <font color="red"><strong>I won!!! </strong></font> </td><td>  <strong>I won!!! </strong> </td><td>&nbsp; </td></tr>

<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td><strong>I won!!!</strong></td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td><strong>I won!!!</strong></td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>

</table>
</center>


----------



## KarlMarx

<center><table border="1" cellspacing="1" width="10%">
<tr bgcolor="white"><td>X</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>O</td></tr>
<tr bgcolor="white"><td>O</td><td>X</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr bgcolor="white"><td>O</td><td>O</td><td>X</td></tr>
</table>
<strong>I WON!!!</strong>
<center>


----------



## KarlMarx

<table width="100%" border="1" valign="top">
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td></td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td></td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td></td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td><strong>I win!!!</strong></td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td></td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
</table>


----------



## Shattered

Kagom said:
			
		

> uhhhn!  I wanna win ;-;



Get in line, little boy.  Ladies first.


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> <center><table border="1" cellspacing="1" width="10%">
> <tr bgcolor="white"><td>X</td><td>&nbsp;</td><td>O</td></tr>
> <tr bgcolor="white"><td>O</td><td>X</td><td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
> <tr bgcolor="white"><td>O</td><td>O</td><td>X</td></tr>
> </table>
> <strong>I WON!!!</strong>
> <center>



Stop playing with yourself.


----------



## Kagom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Stop playing with yourself.


I will win!  It's every person for themselves!


----------



## Shattered

Kagom said:
			
		

> I will win!  It's every person for themselves!



Exactly..  And since I'm a much bigger bully than you are, who do you think is going to win?


----------



## no1tovote4

Whoever lives the longest.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Whoever lives the longest.



Me. Me. Me.


----------



## no1tovote4

I'm still here...


----------



## manu1959

:2guns:


----------



## Semper Fi

Which way to the last person to post in this thread wins thread?


----------



## KarlMarx

<a href=##11525 onmouseover="window.alert('I WON!!!!');">Click here to see who won</a>


----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Whoever lives the longest.



I resent that no1


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

We had an unusual experience yesterday. This wet stuff started falling from the sky and got everything soggy. I believe the Indians called it... "rain".


----------



## Semper Fi

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> We had an unusual experience yesterday. This wet stuff started falling from the sky and got everything soggy. I believe the Indians called it... "rain".



Really? The indians I know call it "snow". Phenomonal!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Really? The indians I know call it "snow". Phenomonal!



Haven't seen that in awhile either. I'm just glad we got some rain so stuff stops bursting into flames.


----------



## Kagom

Mighty Moshin' Emorangers 

Inuits have 100+ words for snow!


----------



## no1tovote4

:cof:


----------



## deaddude

Yes drink your coffee, yes ignore the slight smell of almonds, Whats that you say, a burning sensation in your lungs? Now what could have caused that?

Bonus points if you can tell me what poison I put in your coffee before you die no1.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

deaddude said:
			
		

> Yes drink your coffee, yes ignore the slight smell of almonds, Whats that you say, a burning sensation in your lungs? Now what could have caused that?
> 
> Bonus points if you can tell me what poison I put in your coffee before you die no1.


Oh come on, that's so easy. Try something obscure at least.


----------



## deaddude

We start with the easy and move on to the difficult, this is the way of things.

If you want I can slip a very obscure compound poison into your coffee, "in a flower, or perhaps a glass of wine."


----------



## no1tovote4

:2guns:


----------



## deaddude

No, no, no I did not use a gun, I poisoned your coffee now tell me which poison before you die.


----------



## KarlMarx




----------



## no1tovote4

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!  I just crossed the checkered flag!  I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I get to go to the winner's circle and play with


----------



## deaddude

no you dont, becuase your lungs are now compltetly burnt out from poisoned coffee.


----------



## Kagom

This thread shall never end


----------



## KarlMarx

<input type="button" value="do not press this button" onclick="window.alert('I TOLD you not to press that button!');">


----------



## Kagom

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> <input type="button" value="do not press this button" onclick="window.alert('I TOLD you not to press that button!');">


I wanted to press that!  You suck.  Good thing I resisted


----------



## manu1959

:funnyface


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> <input type="button" value="do not press this button" onclick="window.alert('I TOLD you not to press that button!');">




Captain BeefHeart says "The stars are matter, We're matter, But it doesn't matter."


----------



## KarlMarx

Kagom said:
			
		

> I wanted to press that!  You suck.  Good thing I resisted


Good thing you didn't press that button.... that button turns off all the power on the east coast of the United States, releases all the water from Hoover dam, launches a nuclear attack on China and worst of all.... puts nothinng but Brady Bunch reruns on all the major networks and cable stations!


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Captain BeefHeart says "The stars are matter, We're matter, But it doesn't matter."


a squid eating dough in a polyethylene bag is fast and bulbous


----------



## deaddude

have you seen polythene pam?


----------



## CSM

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Good thing you didn't press that button.... that button turns off all the power on the east coast of the United States, releases all the water from Hoover dam, launches a nuclear attack on China and worst of all.... puts nothinng but Brady Bunch reruns on all the major networks and cable stations!


Absolutely none of that sounds like a bad thing!


----------



## Kagom

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Good thing you didn't press that button.... that button turns off all the power on the east coast of the United States, releases all the water from Hoover dam, launches a nuclear attack on China and worst of all.... puts nothinng but Brady Bunch reruns on all the major networks and cable stations!


Wow...talk about your horrible apocalypse


----------



## KarlMarx

Whoever wins this thread gets <a target="new" href="http://www.grimmemennesker.dk/data/media/2/1_ugly_people.jpg"> this</a> for a prize!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Dude.

You win.

(And just to make it official, I'll delete this post at midnight)


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> a squid eating dough in a polyethylene bag is fast and bulbous




Where's the bobbin at, Captain? :laugh"


----------



## Kagom

I like apples because they taste like happy!


----------



## Said1

Kagom said:
			
		

> I like apples because they taste like happy!



No they don't. Chocolate. Now there's happy.


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Where's the bobbin at, Captain? :laugh"


it's havin' a neon meat dream of a octa-fish


----------



## deaddude

Said1 said:
			
		

> No they don't. Chocolate. Now there's happy.



I maybe the only person on this planet who does not like chocolate.


----------



## Said1

deaddude said:
			
		

> I maybe the only person on this planet who does not like chocolate.




Oh well. Off to the Iron Lung with you then.


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> it's havin' a neon meat dream of a octa-fish




What did he say about his music?? Listen to any album three times and you'll buy it?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Nipple Nipple Fart Fart


----------



## deaddude

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh well. Off to the Iron Lung with you then.




NO! NOOOOOO! NOT IN THEIR! PLEASE ANY THING BUT THAT!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Said1

deaddude said:
			
		

> NO! NOOOOOO! NOT IN THEIR! PLEASE ANY THING BUT THAT!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!




It's not that bad. Like a home away from home at home. You get to keep your arms and legs too, that was just an urban legend.


----------



## deaddude

I'm not worried about losing the arms and the legs...

 :halo:


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> no you dont, becuase your lungs are now compltetly burnt out from poisoned coffee.



Fortunately I don't smoke coffee!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Fortunately I don't smoke coffee!


Side effect of the cyanide. It's a bitch like that...


----------



## no1tovote4

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Side effect of the cyanide. It's a bitch like that...



I don't smoke cyanide either!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I don't smoke cyanide either!


liar


----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> :cof:





			
				deaddude said:
			
		

> Yes drink your coffee, yes ignore the slight smell of almonds, Whats that you say, a burning sensation in your lungs? Now what could have caused that?
> 
> Bonus points if you can tell me what poison I put in your coffee before you die no1.



THis is how you aquired the cyanide (also there is a very small percentage of cyanide in cigarette smoke)


----------



## Kagom

Cyanide: CN
Carbon dioxide: CO2
Hydrochloric acid: HCL
Water: H20
Lead (III) nitrate: PbNO3

That was fun


----------



## Fmr jarhead

still winning


----------



## Kagom

NO

HYDROGEN PEROXIDE: H2O2

I wanna win


----------



## deaddude

To bad, 

I. R. Baboon

 :sausage:


----------



## KarlMarx

I wish I had a million, trillion, billion, gazillion, batrillion, bazillion, dollars and  73 cents!

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## deaddude

no you dont


----------



## KarlMarx

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<br><br>
How about a realy, really, really, really,really, big, big, big, big, big, big BIG Credit Card?</center>


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I'm winning


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Were winning...now the first loser (second place)


----------



## Mr. P

Army leads, Jarhead!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Army leads, Jarhead!


And Intell leads the way in the Army, flyboy.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> And Intell leads the way in the Army, flyboy.


Army Intell? Ya made my day? :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 


J/K


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Army Intell? Ya made my day? :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> 
> 
> J/K


That IS our slogan ya know!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

See ya Monday oldtimmer.

*HOAH*


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That IS our slogan ya know!


Now how would I Ever know that? Don't ask, I won't tell.


----------



## Mr. P

Later Kid! Take care!


----------



## deaddude

Set out running but I take my time


----------



## KarlMarx

take 2 tablets and call me in the morning....


----------



## KarlMarx

<center>





*TO PULL MY FINGER!!!!*</center>


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Marines always win......and we don't need a contadiction of clusterf*cks to tell us nothin!

(offense intended the way family can have it!  )


----------



## no1tovote4

The marines would never get there without the ships to take them, and they wouldn't survive without the support of the big guns and the airplanes those ships carry....

They also would have nothing to do if it weren't for all the empty rooms to stand guard over on the ship....


----------



## Fmr jarhead

OK....it is a victory for all of us, since I came out in front.


----------



## deaddude

Oh please none of the military bramches can withstand the wrath of an angry hippie :funnyface


----------



## Mr. P

deaddude said:
			
		

> Oh please none of the military bramches can withstand the wrath of an angry hippie :funnyface


HA! Don't try us.


----------



## deaddude

Whose trying, I have just begun to fling flower petals at you bwahahahaha. Peace dude, strike at the man form the inside


----------



## Fmr jarhead

I eat hippies for snacks.....


----------



## Fmr jarhead

What's orange red and yellow and looks good on a hippy?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

FIRE!


----------



## no1tovote4

Suffering artists are generally stupid and untalented people whom nobody loves, for if they were loved those who loved them would tell them that they suck and should get a McJob...


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

This place calles itself....USMB...

http://www.ultimatesubaru.net/forum/archive/index.php/

 :bat:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

If there are no more request for an instant ass whoopin... :firing: 
We'll move on now.


----------



## deaddude

nice exit strategy


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> If there are no more request for an instant ass whoopin... :firing:
> We'll move on now.



Instant ass whoopin'?

 :2guns: Dick Durbin


----------



## deaddude

peace brother


----------



## KarlMarx

According to Google, USMB also stands for:
"US Mennonite Bretheren"
"US Mormon Battalion"
"United States Metric Board"
"Union Suisse des Maîtres-Bouchers"
"US Marine Band"
"Unit Set Modularity Branch"


----------



## deaddude

yay for google


----------



## no1tovote4

Little Islamofascist:

 


White Boy's disease is prevalent in bananas:

 

 :cof:


----------



## deaddude

:

better let me get the last post, before I finish the job


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> :
> 
> better let me get the last post, before I finish the job



Which job?


----------



## deaddude

:b

getting closer


----------



## Kagom

I win!


----------



## Bonnie

Kagom said:
			
		

> I win!



It's not that easy


----------



## manu1959

it is this easy


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> it is this easy




IS NOT!! :ali:


----------



## manu1959

Bonnie said:
			
		

> IS NOT!! :ali:



 :duh3:


----------



## Bonnie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> :duh3:



Okay this round to you Dr Evil


----------



## manu1959

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Okay this round to you Dr Evil


----------



## deaddude

Theres one at the door of the gates of damnation
there's room for one more till the end of creation
be it theif thug or whore, there is room for one more 
and there's one at the door of the gates of hell


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>


really.


----------



## Shattered

No.  He's lying.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I don't know why they call it terror, looks more like a ninja to me.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> No.  He's lying.


you caught me


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> you caught me



I always do.  I'm just not sure what to do with you once I have you.  :tng:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> I always do.  I'm just not sure what to do with you once I have you.  :tng:


 :kiss2:   :69:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :kiss2:   :69:



Uh.

Naughty.

That's not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Uh.
> 
> Naughty.
> 
> That's not quite what I had in mind.


You should have known better. :dev1:


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You should have known better. :dev1:



You're absolutely right - I should have.  However, my mind was "otherwise occupied".


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


 
*WAKE UP BITCH!!!!*


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> *WAKE UP BITCH!!!!*



Daaaaaaaaaaamn....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Daaaaaaaaaaamn....


He knows I'm jus playin


----------



## Kagom

weee


WIN


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

the person who posted below was a subject matter expert on the set of 
brokeback mountain.


----------



## Shattered

I never did really wear labels all too well... :chains:


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> I never did really wear labels all too well... :chains:



So we hear.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

>



You are cute when you look shocked.

But that cigarette has to go.

 :spank3:


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You are cute when you look shocked.
> 
> But that cigarette has to go.
> 
> :spank3:



LMAO!

Yes dear.


----------



## no1tovote4

There once was a man from Nantucket...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> There once was a man from Nantucket...


who poured all of his beer in a bucket...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> who poured all of his beer in a bucket...



But the bucket was thin...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> But the bucket was thin...


and so was his skin...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> and so was his skin...



So when he drank it they both needed a casket.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So when he drank it they both needed a casket.


Mary had a little lamb...


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Mary had a little lamb...



And the Doctor fainted?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And the Doctor fainted?


Sticks and stones...


----------



## deaddude

may break upon my fortified bones


----------



## KarlMarx

<script language="JavaScript">var one = new Image();one.src = "http://www.trowbridgegallery.com.au/mirror_room_pages/mirrors_images/120.jpg";var two = new Image();two.src = "https://www.neodata.com/mad/images/alfreden.gif";function selectIt1(){document.thing1.src=two.src;return true;}function deselectIt1(){document.thing1.src=one.src;return true;}</script>

<center>
<table><tr><td><a href="#" onmouseover="return selectIt1();" onmouseout="return deselectIt1();" >
<img name="thing1" border="0" width="113" height="186" src="http://www.trowbridgegallery.com.au/mirror_room_pages/mirrors_images/120.jpg"></a></td></tr><tr><td><strong>Click on the mirror and see how you look!</strong></td></tr></table><center>


----------



## no1tovote4

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> <script language="JavaScript">var one = new Image();one.src = "http://www.trowbridgegallery.com.au/mirror_room_pages/mirrors_images/120.jpg";var two = new Image();two.src = "https://www.neodata.com/mad/images/alfreden.gif";function selectIt(){document.thing.src=two.src;return true;}function deselectIt(){document.thing.src=one.src;return true;}</script>
> 
> <center>
> <table><tr><td><a href="#" onmouseover="return selectIt();" onmouseout="return deselectIt();" >
> <img name="thing" border="0" width="113" height="186" src="http://www.trowbridgegallery.com.au/mirror_room_pages/mirrors_images/120.jpg"></a></td></tr><tr><td><strong>Click on the mirror and see how you look!</strong></td></tr></table><center>



Wow...  I look like Brad Pitt...  Who'd you see?


----------



## deaddude

myself who else


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> myself who else



Dang, that ugly huh?

 :alco:


----------



## deaddude

only by day


----------



## no1tovote4

:gross2:


----------



## manu1959




----------



## Kagom

Win?


----------



## Shattered

Not even close, puppy.


----------



## manu1959

:sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

:alco:


----------



## manu1959

eating brownies without nuts


----------



## no1tovote4

I prefer to hang out with the College Girls.


----------



## KarlMarx

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I prefer to hang out with the College Girls.


Q: What do transvestites do on their days off?

A: They hang out...


----------



## no1tovote4

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Q: What do transvestites do on their days off?
> 
> A: They hang out...



Q: What do college girls do on their days off?

A: Make wild and wacky videos that are often sold on late night television...


----------



## Semper Fi

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Q: What do college girls do on their days off?
> 
> A: Make wild and wacky videos that are often sold on late night television...



Good one. 

Q: What do college boys do on their days off?

A: Watch wacky videos that college girls made on their days off.


----------



## KarlMarx

Q: How is an elephant with gas like a tavern?

A: A tavern is a bar room and an elephant with gas goes* BARROOM!!!!!!*


----------



## no1tovote4

So this guy dies and goes to heaven, while standing in line to see St. Peter he begins talking to the guy in front of him in line....

Dude 1: So, how did you die?

Dude 2: I froze to death, you?

Dude 1: Well, I came home early as a surprise to my wife as I suspected she was cheating on me...  I started running around the house looking for the bastard.  I ran upstairs to the bedroom, he wasn't there.  I checked in the attic, he wasn't there.  I ran downstairs and looked in the living room, he wasn't there.  As I was running downstairs to check in the basement I suffered a heart attack and died....

Dude 2: I sure wish you had looked in the freezer!


----------



## deaddude

Two muffins are sitting in an oven, one says "jeez it is hot in here"

the other muffin says "holy shit! a talking muffin"


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Two muffins are sitting in an oven, one says "jeez it is hot in here"
> 
> the other muffin says "holy shit! a talking muffin"



Holy shit!  A talking corpse!


----------



## Semper Fi

Did you hear the joke about the guy that walked into the bar?


----------



## manu1959

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Did you hear the joke about the guy that walked into the bar?



hey now!


----------



## Semper Fi

He said ouch.


----------



## manu1959

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> He said ouch.



superman aka clark kent is at a skytop bar drinking heavily...lois had just dumped him

some bully starts giving clark a hard time

clark walks over to the window steps out falls 20 floors, everyone runs to the window, clark floats back up and steps inside and stares at the bully

bully ask "how did you do that?

clark says "wind currents"

bully say "i can do that if this wimp can do it"

bully steps out the window and falls 25 floors to his death

clark walks back over to the bar and order another shot

bartender say....superman...you are one mean drunk


----------



## deaddude

no, no last post for you


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:gross2:


----------



## deaddude

stop that you terrible nose picker


----------



## no1tovote4

How did you know his nose is terrible?


----------



## deaddude

because i am a nasalmancer


----------



## no1tovote4

A nasalmancer?


----------



## deaddude

(pun, combining nasal and necromancer, translation: nose wizard)   

Nose magic you know, that is how I knew his nose was terrible.


----------



## Shattered

Seven...


----------



## Shattered

more...


----------



## Shattered

posts...


----------



## Shattered

until...


----------



## Shattered

I...


----------



## Shattered

hit...


----------



## Shattered

<b>8000</i>.

Wasn't that annoying.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> stop that you terrible nose picker


 :gross2:
If only we had one to flip the booger.


----------



## deaddude

Remember, nasalmancer, the booger would simply turn back upon you rather than do anykind of harm to me. You will be destroyed.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Remember, nasalmancer, the booger would simply turn back upon you rather than do anykind of harm to me. You will be destroyed.



Nasalmancer = Psychic nose picker...

 :gross2:


----------



## deaddude

at least I can do it psychicly so that I dont get any on me fingers :


----------



## Said1

deaddude said:
			
		

> at least I can do it psychicly so that I dont get any on me fingers :




Ew. My father does that. Barforamma, man.


----------



## Shattered




----------



## GotZoom

<img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1765&img=Stopthat.gif" border="0">


----------



## Shattered

LMAO!!!!!






 Naughty.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty.



You like naughty.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You like naughty.



Oh yeah.


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.




<img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1766&img=applause5vi.gif" border="0">


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1766&img=applause5vi.gif" border="0">


----------



## Shattered




----------



## KarlMarx

GotZoom said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1766&img=applause5vi.gif" border="0">


No applause, just throw money


----------



## KarlMarx

GotZoom said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1766&img=applause5vi.gif" border="0">


Thank you thank you thank you

I want to thank my producer....

and my director....

and my Mommy and Daddy

and my pet squirrel, Rocky

and my First Grade Teacher for not pressing charges....

and all those nice people at the Psych center....


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Thank you thank you thank you
> 
> I want to thank my producer....
> 
> and my director....
> 
> and my Mommy and Daddy
> 
> and my pet squirrel, Rocky
> 
> and my First Grade Teacher for not pressing charges....
> 
> and all those nice people at the Psych center....



You stole my applause!


----------



## KarlMarx

GotZoom said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1766&img=applause5vi.gif" border="0">


they're still clapping!!!! they love me!!!! they really do!!!! My fans adore me!!!!


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> You stole my applause!



Here you go sweetie.


----------



## KarlMarx

GotZoom said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.imagehostingsite.com/is.php?i=1766&img=applause5vi.gif" border="0">



ok, ok, ok. stop clapping now...

please stop clapping...

you're making me nervous!!!

I'm starting to hear voices!!!!


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Here you go sweetie.



*grin*  My knight in shining armor.  I knew there was a reason I love you.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> *grin*  My knight in shining armor.  I knew there was a reason I love you.


He's nothing really, just let it rain for 5 minutes and he'll be rusted shut....


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> He's nothing really, just let it rain for 5 minutes and he'll be rusted shut....



Nah.. No rust.  He's special. Magical.


----------



## GotZoom

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> He's nothing really, just let it rain for 5 minutes and he'll be rusted shut....



If it rains, I'll take her inside. 

Then we won't need the armor.


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nah.. No rust.  He's special. Magical.


Well.. no matter, I'm off to become a rich, famous and obnoxious movie star. I think when I get my first million, I think I'll buy.... a Escalade... no... that wouldn't do... maybe I'll buy a Mercedes... no... that's no good... maybe I'll just buy a yacht... no.... perhaps I'll just invest in real estate.... I wonder if Rodeo Drive is for sale?


----------



## deaddude

GotZoom said:
			
		

> If it rains, I'll take her inside.
> 
> Then we won't need the armor.



But perhaps you will still need the sword.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> But perhaps you will still need the sword.



Nah, I have a pen.  I don't need no stinkin' sword!


----------



## deaddude

The pen is mightier then the sword only from a distance.


----------



## Kagom

Hwæt! We Gardena     in geardagum, 
þeodcyninga,     þrym gefrunon, 
hu ða æþelingas     ellen fremedon. 
Oft Scyld Scefing     sceaþena þreatum,


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> The pen is mightier then the sword only from a distance.



pffsshhhh!  I can stab you with a pen from a much closer distance than you could with a sword.  Plus we are far from each other, considering you are using the wireless connection from the "Other Side"...


----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> pffsshhhh!  I can stab you with a pen from a much closer distance than you could with a sword.  Plus we are far from each other, considering you are using the wireless connection from the "Other Side"...



Stabbing with a sword would require more distance than stabbing with a pen, however this is the difference between swords and knives: Swords are usually slashing weapons which can be used to stab, and knives are usually stabbing weapons which can be used to slash. They are each capable of both kinds of attacks, but are built to specialize in one.

Slashing with a sword is very effective a close range.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Stabbing with a sword would require more distance than stabbing with a pen, however this is the difference between swords a knives: Swords are usually slashing weapons which can be used to stab, and knives are usually stabbing weapons which can be used to slash. They are each capable of both kinds of attacks, but are built to specialize in one.
> 
> Slashing with a sword is very effective a close range.



The dead cannot cross the veil, I am unafraid.


----------



## deaddude

the veil cannot hold everywhere...


----------



## illins

Indiana Inventor Creates Full Body Heated Massage Gloves After Taking Mom's Advice 

Wonderfully relaxing heated massage gloves that provide a penetrating low temperature full body heated massage. They stimulate muscles and awaken mind, body and spirit.

Three years ago 32-year-old Inventor Llyas El-Amin was giving his mother a shoulder massage when she casually said to him "It really would be great if you had some heat on your hands". Bing! Light bulb goes off in his head, he said to himself sounds to simple someone has already done that, but to his surprise it had not been done. 

Having a little artistic background helped El-Amin draft initial drawings in order to conceptualize a glove that would distribute heat from the inside out. After countless hours of research about different heat massage therapy products, El-Amin came up with Bean's massage gloves. The gloves are smooth soft, form-fitting gloves made with pockets on the inside of the palm, where you can insert air-activated heat packs providing a low temperature heated massage for the body and hands. "After two years of good thorough research of a heating source, fabric and stitching to create the formfitting design, I was able to get a few prototypes done". El-Amin said.

After registering his invention with the U.S patent and Trademark Office, El-Amin spent time creating small user groups of about 20 to 30 massage enthusiasts. The response was overwhelming and people who liked the idea of having heat massage therapy at home wanted to keep the prototypes. "At that point, I knew I had invented something that would help thousands of people enjoy a at home heated massage, with a revolutionary product". El-Amin said.

Massage therapy is exploding each new year. According to the American Massage Therapy Association, 28% of adult Americans got a massage within the last five years. Of that 28%, 23% got them for relaxation and stress reduction, 53% for health related-reasons, and 15% to pamper themselves. Twenty-five percent of Americans expect to get a massage within the next 12 months. El-Amin says he has something just for that a new disposable soft cotton lisle glove that can be thrown away after each use. " This is what massage therapist have been needing and wanting, but it is also for the at home users as well".

El-Amin has done his homework in the industry, currently there are no marketed massage products or patents that even resemble Bean's Heat Massage Gloves.

Creations & Things has several other products that will be coming soon. El-Amin plans on attending various tradeshows and plans on meeting with massage schools around the country.

Bean's Heat Massage Lycra half Gloves can be used for:

carpal tunnel and arthritis and massage

Bean's Heat Massage Lycra and Cotton whole glove can be used to:

Relax and re-energize

Relieve stress and tension

Relieve aches and pains

Improve circulation

Improve lymphatic drainage

It is a great holiday gift, a popular product for chiropractors offices for heat therapy after adjustments. The disposable glove it is a good seller in spas and beauty salons. Massage therapists and sport trainers have found it to be a useful product as well

Contact: Llyas El-Amin
717 n Cushing St
South Bend IN, 46616


----------



## The ClayTaurus

illins said:
			
		

> Indiana Inventor Creates Full Body Heated Massage Gloves After Taking Mom's Advice
> 
> Wonderfully relaxing heated massage gloves that provide a penetrating low temperature full body heated massage. They stimulate muscles and awaken mind, body and spirit.
> 
> Three years ago 32-year-old Inventor Llyas El-Amin was giving his mother a shoulder massage when she casually said to him "It really would be great if you had some heat on your hands". Bing! Light bulb goes off in his head, he said to himself sounds to simple someone has already done that, but to his surprise it had not been done.
> 
> Having a little artistic background helped El-Amin draft initial drawings in order to conceptualize a glove that would distribute heat from the inside out. After countless hours of research about different heat massage therapy products, El-Amin came up with Bean's massage gloves. The gloves are smooth soft, form-fitting gloves made with pockets on the inside of the palm, where you can insert air-activated heat packs providing a low temperature heated massage for the body and hands. "After two years of good thorough research of a heating source, fabric and stitching to create the formfitting design, I was able to get a few prototypes done". El-Amin said.
> 
> After registering his invention with the U.S patent and Trademark Office, El-Amin spent time creating small user groups of about 20 to 30 massage enthusiasts. The response was overwhelming and people who liked the idea of having heat massage therapy at home wanted to keep the prototypes. "At that point, I knew I had invented something that would help thousands of people enjoy a at home heated massage, with a revolutionary product". El-Amin said.
> 
> Massage therapy is exploding each new year. According to the American Massage Therapy Association, 28% of adult Americans got a massage within the last five years. Of that 28%, 23% got them for relaxation and stress reduction, 53% for health related-reasons, and 15% to pamper themselves. Twenty-five percent of Americans expect to get a massage within the next 12 months. El-Amin says he has something just for that a new disposable soft cotton lisle glove that can be thrown away after each use. " This is what massage therapist have been needing and wanting, but it is also for the at home users as well".
> 
> El-Amin has done his homework in the industry, currently there are no marketed massage products or patents that even resemble Bean's Heat Massage Gloves.
> 
> Creations & Things has several other products that will be coming soon. El-Amin plans on attending various tradeshows and plans on meeting with massage schools around the country.
> 
> Bean's Heat Massage Lycra half Gloves can be used for:
> 
> carpal tunnel and arthritis and massage
> 
> Bean's Heat Massage Lycra and Cotton whole glove can be used to:
> 
> Relax and re-energize
> 
> Relieve stress and tension
> 
> Relieve aches and pains
> 
> Improve circulation
> 
> Improve lymphatic drainage
> 
> It is a great holiday gift, a popular product for chiropractors offices for heat therapy after adjustments. The disposable glove it is a good seller in spas and beauty salons. Massage therapists and sport trainers have found it to be a useful product as well
> 
> Contact: Llyas El-Amin
> 717 n Cushing St
> South Bend IN, 46616


All that typing, and you're already losing the game.


----------



## deaddude

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> All that typing, and you're already losing the game.



as are you


----------



## CrimsonWhite

I just took the lead


----------



## manu1959




----------



## The ClayTaurus

deaddude said:
			
		

> as are you


At least I didn't type so much.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## deaddude

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> At least I didn't type so much.



If you would type even less I would be that much closer to winning


----------



## Shattered

...and for all the effort put into it, what do you really win?


----------



## Semper Fi

What would you *not* really win?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and for all the effort put into it, what do you really win?



I think the ONLY thing that you would win is being able to bite the HANDS THAT FEEDS you. 

But if you do that, then EVERY DAY IS EXACTLY THE SAME, don't you think?


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I think the ONLY thing that you would win is being able to bite the HANDS THAT FEEDS you.
> 
> But if you do that, then EVERY DAY IS EXACTLY THE SAME, don't you think?



We wouldn't still be trying to rub in the fact that we went to see NIN, <i>would</i> we?


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> We wouldn't still be trying to rub in the fact that we went to see NIN, <i>would</i> we?



Huh?  What?  Ohhhh....wow..look at that...I must have them going through my subconcious or something....how stange that I would use those exact words in my post.

The mind certainly is a powerful thing.  

I'd tell you a secret but you'd have to come CLOSER.


----------



## Shattered

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Huh?  What?  Ohhhh....wow..look at that...I must have them going through my subconcious or something....how stange that I would use those exact words in my post.
> 
> The mind certainly is a powerful thing.
> 
> I'd tell you a secret but you'd have to come CLOSER.



Yes, <b><i>Sir</i></b>.. How very strange...


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yes, <b><i>Sir</i></b>.. How very strange...



Your little face almost _*Hurt* _my feelings.


----------



## deaddude

Secrets are for telling or keeping, or is it the other way around. perhaps a secret is only a secret if it is shared, but then is it a secret. Suppose you cant know a secret because then it is not a secret to you. But then look at you secreting away secret secrecies, while secretly secreteing secret squirel.


----------



## Semper Fi

deaddude said:
			
		

> Secrets are for telling or keeping, or is it the other way around. perhaps a secret is only a secret if it is shared, but then is it a secret. Suppose you cant know a secret because then it is not a secret to you. But then look at you secreting away secret secrecies, while secretly secreteing secret squirel.



But as long as long as secrets fly, then why keep flies secret? Button, zipper, drawstring, one can never know for sure, but assumptions can be made. It is a secret, which the owner shall only know, unless he gets lucky, then 'ere she blow!


----------



## Shaggy

THIS JUST IN: I am currently winning this contest...

ooh yeah baby!   

you like that, don't ya??  :funnyface 

someone close this thread, immediately.


----------



## Semper Fi

Shaggy said:
			
		

> THIS JUST IN: I am currently winning this contest...
> 
> ooh yeah baby!
> 
> you like that, don't ya??  :funnyface
> 
> someone close this thread, immediately.



You can't spell LIBERALS without LIES!!! 

HAHAHA!


----------



## no1tovote4

Like the Energizer Bunny, it just keeps going.... and going....


----------



## deaddude

soon somebody will start posting the song that never ends


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> soon somebody will start posting the song that never ends



Now that you mention it...

This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...


----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Now that you mention it...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...



This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...


----------



## Semper Fi

Well technically it would have to end because eventually there will be no people left to sing it, then the song would end, yes it would.


----------



## deaddude

Not neccesarily. Heaven has a choir of angels for a reason dont you know :halo:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

deaddude said:
			
		

> Not neccesarily. Heaven has a choir of angels for a reason dont you know :halo:


I am slowly going crazy
1
2
3
4
5
6
Switch!


----------



## no1tovote4

Slowly?


----------



## deaddude

Velocity is highly subjective. A bullet can actually be moving more slowly than a snail as far as universal sumation of velocity is concerned


----------



## Semper Fi

deaddude said:
			
		

> Velocity is highly subjective. A bullet can actually be moving more slowly than a snail as far as universal sumation of velocity is concerned



Stay at a holiday inn last night?

An arrow does not move at all in flight. Because it only takes up the space that it is, it cannot transition from one area of space to another area of space. Therefore, when you shoot an arrow from a bow it never moves!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Stay at a holiday inn last night?
> 
> An arrow does not move at all in flight. Because it only takes up the space that it is, it cannot transition from one area of space to another area of space. Therefore, when you shoot an arrow from a bow it never moves!


Depends on your frame of reference. You are simultaneously correct and incorrect, based on which frame is being evaluated.


----------



## Semper Fi

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Depends on your frame of reference. You are simultaneously correct and incorrect, based on which frame is being evaluated.



Yeah, uhhh, thats the uhhh, effect I was ummm, going for?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Yeah, uhhh, thats the uhhh, effect I was ummm, going for?


Relativity. Go study.  It's frizzy hair shit.


----------



## Annie

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Relativity. Go study.  It's frizzy hair shit.


Hey, he's way ahead of 9th graders! So give him a break! I can't wait til his finishing up his BA/BS.


----------



## Semper Fi

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hey, he's way ahead of 9th graders! So give him a break! I can't wait til his finishing up his BA/BS.



9th graders yes, but what does that mean? They're freshman, we dont talk to them.And a BS in NAVAL SCIENCE!!!


----------



## deaddude

You are able to take any one object, and say that it is not moving. the universe just moves around it. Two Lightning bolts cannot strike two poles simultaneously.

If two people are telepathicly connected (they can hear eachothers thoughts) and one of them is thrown into a black hole. Would the surviving telepath hear the other screaming in his head for the rest of his life?


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> If two people are telepathicly connected (they can hear eachothers thoughts) and one of them is thrown into a black hole. Would the surviving telepath hear the other screaming in his head for the rest of his life?



Yes, they would.


----------



## deaddude

can you provide the equations to back up your answer?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

deaddude said:
			
		

> can you provide the equations to back up your answer?


I can't.


----------



## Semper Fi

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I can't.



I can.
x>y+b(6.626x10^32)/9^2

Therefore, x>y~

So, yes, he would hear him screaming the rest of his life, provided that the following equation is never correct: y>x.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> can you provide the equations to back up your answer?



Deep thought tells us the answer:  Forty-Two...

The question answered by the greater computer is :  What do you get when you multiply six by nine?

(Nasty Golgafrinchans mucking up the works!)


----------



## deaddude

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> I can.
> x>y+b(6.626x10^32)/9^2
> 
> Therefore, x>y~
> 
> So, yes, he would hear him screaming the rest of his life, provided that the following equation is never correct: y>x.



I would love to understand what that equation means, perhaps you can put in laymans terms where you aquired the numbers used, and what the letters represent.


----------



## Semper Fi

deaddude said:
			
		

> I would love to understand what that equation means, perhaps you can put in laymans terms where you aquired the numbers used, and what the letters represent.



I sure can.

x is the force necessary ensure that the person is ni fact in the blackhole, with enough force to secure them there forever. 

y is the extraspacial forces withdrawing the person from the blackhole, and b is the force of light (6.626x10^32) keeping the person out of the blackhole. 

x must be greater than these forces combined, or else the person wouldnt be in the blackhole at all.

You divide this by 9^2, for that is the wavelength necessary for telepathic communication.


Therefore,  x is no doubt greater than y~, as proven in the first equation.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> If two people are telepathicly connected (they can hear eachothers thoughts) and one of them is thrown into a black hole. Would the surviving telepath hear the other screaming in his head for the rest of his life?


No, because the one screaming would eventually starve!!!


----------



## deaddude

They would die long before they starved. However due to relativity their screams would be stretched out over a great deal of relative time


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> They would die long before they starved. However due to relativity their screams would be stretched out over a great deal of relative time


Yes... but once he dies, the telepathic connection should be severed.


----------



## deaddude

Yes but the signal would still exist. It functions on the same principle as stars in the nights sky: some of those stars you are looking at are long gone, no longer exist, blew up millions of years ago. We still see them because the light from those stars takes a while to get here, so what we see is million year old starlight. So after the person dies, the last signal they sent out is stretched over relative time, causing the other person to hear the signal over a very long period of time.


----------



## Semper Fi

deaddude said:
			
		

> Yes but the signal would still exist. It functions on the same principle as stars in the nights sky: some of those stars you are looking at are long gone, no longer exist, blew up millions of years ago. We still see them because the light from those stars takes a while to get here, so what we see is million year old starlight. So after the person dies, the last signal they sent out is stretched over relative time, causing the other person to hear the signal over a very long period of time.



Makes pefect sense to me.


----------



## deaddude

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Makes pefect sense to me.



I do try to occasionally make sense.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> Yes but the signal would still exist. It functions on the same principle as stars in the nights sky: some of those stars you are looking at are long gone, no longer exist, blew up millions of years ago. We still see them because the light from those stars takes a while to get here, so what we see is million year old starlight. So after the person dies, the last signal they sent out is stretched over relative time, causing the other person to hear the signal over a very long period of time.



Let's think of a like this...
Assuming the telepathic siganls could escape the black hole,
they would only transmit what one said/thought or in an odd case what one
heard.The brain would only process the original scream that was sent out
by the person in the hole, not the existing signal prolonged by the hole. 
Now if it processed what the other person heard then the sound and the
ability to send the signal would be lost when the brain died.

If your saying that a signal can reach the other person than the 
connection can also be severed as the circuit when then be closed.
The whole telepathy thing only works from mind to mind. If I were to call 
you on my cell and then my cell blew up, the call would end.


----------



## deaddude

But it would take a small amount of time between the explosion of your cell phone and the phones final signal reaching my phone.

When a person falls into a black hole they are accelerating towards it, hit velocities aproaching, but never reaching the speed of light. The closer one gets to the speed of light the slower ones time feels. So while the surving telepath would just see the other dissappear instantly, the other might experiance the process taking one hundred years of relative time. That would be one hundred years of signal being sent back to the surviving telepath.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> But it would take a small amount of time between the explosion of your cell phone and the phones final signal reaching my phone.
> 
> When a person falls into a black hole they are accelerating towards it, hit velocities aproaching, but never reaching the speed of light. The closer one gets to the speed of light the slower ones time feels. So while the surving telepath would just see the other dissappear instantly, the other might experiance the process taking one hundred years of relative time. That would be one hundred years of signal being sent back to the surviving telepath.


But if nothing escapes a black hole, then the signal would never reach the
other telepath.


----------



## deaddude

Things do escape black holes, there is a steady stream of electrons pouring out of them constantly. Blackholes colapse all the time (with truly spectacular results).


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I say we test this theory.


----------



## deaddude

excellent, no all we need is a black hole and two people who are telepathicly connected.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> excellent, no all we need is a black hole and two people who are telepathicly connected.


One of which, with the will to throw themselves into a blackhole.
In the interest of science of course.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> One of which, with the will to throw themselves into a blackhole.
> In the interest of science of course.




I think a quick trip out there to "show" them the black hole and then a quick "oops I didn't mean to bump you over the railing" would do it.


----------



## deaddude

yes of course, do not mind the man behind the curtain, he is my freind.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## CrimsonWhite

:funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## Semper Fi

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

>


 :ali:


----------



## deaddude

Once again this thread has desolved into a smily war, ah well if you can't beat'em


----------



## no1tovote4

Only you can find war in agreement....


----------



## Semper Fi

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Only you can find war in agreement....



That would have worked better if someone had posted a banana. I got your back just this once.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

:funnyface 

I'm winning suckers!


----------



## Semper Fi

onthefence said:
			
		

> :funnyface
> 
> I'm winning suckers!



Not no mo' you ain't!


----------



## Annie

I win! I'm closing. 




























































Just kidding.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:coffee3:


----------



## deaddude

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Just kidding.



Damn you to piss spewing blood guttered hell, you meany


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:dev1:


----------



## no1tovote4

Have you ever wished that the members of Twisted Sister would enter college, take architecture, graduate with honors, and set themselves to building the most beautiful structure ever to be erected thus invoking the muse of peace to spread across the planet and end suffering for all?

Yeah, me neither....


----------



## deaddude

Fuck.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:duh3:


----------



## dmp

I win


----------



## rtwngAvngr

This thread has become a pissing match, I suggest it be closed!  :rotflmao:


----------



## dmp

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> This thread has become a pissing match, I suggest it be closed!  :rotflmao:




thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## deaddude

I am so many people right now.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Uh.... ya, me too


----------



## Mr. P

pfffffftttttttt! Ya'll ain't chit!:rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> pfffffftttttttt! Ya'll ain't chit!:rotflmao:


Hey old man, what are you doing on here???
IT'S NAP TIME!!!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey old man, what are you doing on here???
> IT'S NAP TIME!!!


For you maybe, already had mine.


----------



## deaddude

Another BRAVO, Mr.P argument, these are usually quite entertaining. Oh don't mind me please continue.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> For you maybe, already had mine.


Uh hem, I'm not in the official age category for naps yet.
(plus I drank a Red Bull about an hour ago)


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uh hem, I'm not in the official age category for naps yet.
> (plus I drank a Red Bull about an hour ago)


Lets see wet behind the ears? yep.
Can't grow a GOOD beard? yep.
Drinks bull piss? yep.

I think yer *still *in the nap age, kid. :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

deaddude said:
			
		

> .


Who is this obnoxious person? It smells of disrespect.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Lets see wet behind the ears? yep.
> Can't grow a GOOD beard? yep.
> Drinks bull piss? yep.
> 
> I think yer *still *in the nap age, kid. :teeth:


Nope, I have a good beard.
And if I'm wet behind the ears it's because of something 
you can't get without the help of the little blue pill.:teeth: 
Back to sleep old man, you still sound belligerent!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nope, I have a good beard.
> And if I'm wet behind the ears it's because of something
> you can't get without the help of the little blue pill.:teeth:
> Back to sleep old man, you still sound belligerent!


I'll sleep when I'm dead, pup. Until then, I need to be a thorn in yer ass.
Somebody has to keep ya straight..


----------



## deaddude

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Who is this obnoxious person? It smells of disrespect.



Old age it seems has not dulled your sense of smell anyway 



> Until then, I need to be a thorn in yer ass.
> Somebody has to keep ya straight..



Being in Joker's ass is an odd way of keeping him straight.:halo:


----------



## Annie

dmp said:
			
		

> I win


I should have closed this sucker! :shocked:


----------



## 1549

And just like that...I am winning


----------



## deaddude

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I should have closed this sucker! :shocked:



but you didn't


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> but you didn't



Yeah, but if you keep opening your trap, she will.


----------



## 1549

deaddude said:
			
		

> but you didn't



I didn't taste the lead for long enough...I have to post again


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if you keep opening your trap, she will.



Pity I have enjoyed this thread and I just can't seem to keep my trap shut.


----------



## Shattered

deaddude said:
			
		

> Pity I have enjoyed this thread and I just can't seem to keep my trap shut.



Most bad children can't.


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> but you didn't


Yeah, I know. :coffee3:


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> Most bad children can't.



I don't know what you have heard, but I can be very obedient if properly motivated:spank3:


----------



## Mr. P

deaddude said:
			
		

> Being in Joker's ass is an odd way of keeping him straight.:halo:


Butt he loves me.:rotflmao:


----------



## deaddude

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. :coffee3:



It is ok Kathianne, I am sure RWA will create a thread that you can close in no time. Must look on the bright side and all.


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> It is ok Kathianne, I am sure RWA will create a thread that you can close in no time. Must look on the bright side and all.


LOL! I was not looking at closing this now, perhaps I should reconsider!


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL! I was not looking at closing this now, perhaps I should reconsider!


Just don't do it before 12k..I'm gonna win take that one too.:teeth:


----------



## deaddude

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL! I was not looking at closing this now, perhaps I should reconsider!



There goes my trap again, must learn to listen to shattered every now and then. Oh well as long as I have the last post when you close it...


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> There goes my trap again, must learn to listen to shattered every now and then. Oh well as long as I have the last post when you close it...


Got it, over 12k for Mr. P and dead dude gets the last word. For that he'll win the USMB turkey!


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Got it, over 12k for Mr. P and dead dude gets the last word. <b>For that he'll win the USMB turkey</b>!



Are you allowed to give out other people as consolation prizes?


----------



## deaddude

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Got it, over 12k for Mr. P and dead dude gets the last word. For that he'll win the USMB turkey!



Oh my god it is exactly what I have always wanted, I don't think I have ever been so happy. Tears of Joy Man, Tears of Joy.


----------



## manu1959

had blinding good sex with my wife last night....you know the kind where you dreamed you chaeted on her...... 

btw i am leading


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to give out other people as consolation prizes?


OMG are you volunteering? :shocked:


----------



## Mr. P

Arch could be the boobie prize.:teeth:


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Arch could be the boobie prize.:teeth:


I think he's bailed! Taking requests...


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> OMG are you volunteering? :shocked:



Uh.. I wasn't.  But..who are we giving me to?  (looks skeered)


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> Uh.. I wasn't.  But..who are we giving me to?  (looks skeered)


RWA loves ya.


----------



## Shattered

Mr. P said:
			
		

> RWA loves ya.



Don't be jealous.  He'll love you, too, if you look at him twice.  

(Kidding, RWA).


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Uh.. I wasn't.  But..who are we giving me to?  (looks skeered)


To be the turkey! Goofus!


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> To be the turkey! Goofus!



*looks down*

I really don't look much like a turkey.. I guess you'll have to find someone else..

**slinks away, leaving an apple on the teachers desk**


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> *looks down*
> 
> I really don't look much like a turkey.. I guess you'll have to find someone else..
> 
> **slinks away, leaving an apple on the teachers desk**


Did I hear a 'wing' in a nic? Yeah.


----------



## no1tovote4

Wow, all this talk of turkey is giving me the "tireds" from secondhand triptophan...


----------



## Mr.Conley

Oh, it's on now. I'm taking this. I don't care about any prize. I just want to win.


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## Mr.Conley

I win.


----------



## no1tovote4

What?  What did you win?!!  I'm so excited!


----------



## KarlMarx

all is temporary, even winning....


----------



## Mr. P

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> all is temporary, even winning....


Ain't it the truth. :funnyface


----------



## Annie

Who's getting the turkey? Who's gonna be the turkey? What does it eat?


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Who's getting the turkey? Who's gonna be the turkey? What does it eat?


You. Arch. I donno.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You. Arch. I donno.


I'm not up, none of mods/admins are.  So you nominate your friend, Arch?


----------



## no1tovote4

Turkey?  Dang...  I have no idea what people are talking about anymore.  It's like walking into a McDonald's or something.  People are speaking some language the reminds me of English, but doesn't have the same meaning anymore....


----------



## Abbey Normal

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Turkey?  Dang...  I have no idea what people are talking about anymore.  It's like walking into a McDonald's or something.  People are speaking some language the reminds me of English, but doesn't have the same meaning anymore....



I have that feeling whenever I wander into this thread. :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4

My impression of a suicide bomber:


----------



## Mr.Conley

mmmm...turkey...


----------



## Semper Fi

Turkey jerky is good. Hey, what else rhymes with turkey?

Lurky...
Murky...
jerky...
worky...
perky...

Hmmm.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My impression of a suicide bomber:



My impression of the 72 virgins you'll get...

          X 8


----------



## Semper Fi

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> My impression of the 72 virgins you'll get...



My impression of the 72 virgins you'll get...

         X 8


----------



## Stephanie

Haha.. I beat you out Semper Fi     :funnyface


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Turkey?  Dang...  I have no idea what people are talking about anymore.  It's like walking into a McDonald's or something.  People are speaking some language the reminds me of English, but doesn't have the same meaning anymore....


English? Intelligible? Hey, I'm just trying to get this to 12k!


----------



## no1tovote4

Oh, it'll get there.  We won't even have to try.

:bong420:


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh, it'll get there.  We won't even have to try.
> 
> :bong420:


I know. :coffee3: Darin breathed new life into it a couple days ago! :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You know what really...
Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Shattered

There...

<marquee behavior=scroll direction="right" scrollamount="45">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</marquee>


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> That better, Kathianne?  Your turkey should at least be moving.    I can speed it up if you like...


Oh please do!


----------



## Shattered

Lookit him go..


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Lookit him go..


Where?


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Where?


Oh great! I see it now! Thanks! I owe you! 





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shattered again.


----------



## Shattered

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Where?



I dunno.. Where did you send him?

(If you're serious, and can't see it, refresh your screen)


----------



## no1tovote4

Marquees always mess with my nystagmus....  Crapa.


----------



## Shattered

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Marquees always mess with my nystagmus....  Crapa.



Your who whatta?  **sniff**  I'm sorry.


----------



## Annie

Shattered said:
			
		

> I dunno.. Where did you send him?
> 
> (If you're serious, and can't see it, refresh your screen)


Yeah, I duh eventually figured that out, see above. :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

Shattered said:
			
		

> Your who whatta?  **sniff**  I'm sorry.



Meh, it ain't your fault I was born with funny eyes...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You ever have one of those days when you just want to kick the shit outta someone???


----------



## CSM

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You ever have one of those days when you just want to kick the shit outta someone???


Nope...never had just one...they always come in clusters


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You ever have one of those days when you just want to kick the shit outta someone???



You need a good dose of Limp Bizkit.


----------



## Annie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You ever have one of those days when you just want to kick the shit outta someone???


I read about the course. I'm sorry, I know I'd feel the same way!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I read about the course. I'm sorry, I know I'd feel the same way!


Thanks.
I've been driving to other courses but they're all 30 minutes away so I don't
get to play as often as I would like. We're working on repairs right now, so 
maybe I'll have my course back when I get home from vacation.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> I've been driving to other courses but they're all 30 minutes away so I don't
> get to play as often as I would like. We're working on repairs right now, so
> maybe I'll have my course back when I get home from vacation.



It's been a couple years since I played, but I live probably a good hour from any course...  My favorite is in Arvada.  Been there yet?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's been a couple years since I played, but I live probably a good hour from any course...  My favorite is in Arvada.  Been there yet?


No not yet. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> No not yet. Maybe one of these days.



The pros used to go there alot.  (Yes there are pros...  they drive these crappy cars... But I digress..)  They said it is one of the best in the nation.  We used to live out there so we were always down there playing.  Got real good at finding wayward discs...


----------



## Mr.Conley

Must... win... must... post... last... post...


----------



## Semper Fi

How many pages have to be filled up? Is this the last post? Do I win?!


----------



## Mr.Conley

I'm not letting down.


----------



## deaddude

If the world were ruled by penguins, would leopard seals be terrorists?


----------



## deaddude

Shattered said:
			
		

> You need a good dose of Limp Bizkit.



 tell me you were talking about the band and not the game


----------



## no1tovote4

I dunno what to say.  I just wanted to post something....

Well, I can do impressions...

Here's an impression of me saying nothing:

I dunno what to say...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The pros used to go there alot.  (Yes there are pros...  they drive these crappy cars... But I digress..)  They said it is one of the best in the nation.  We used to live out there so we were always down there playing.  Got real good at finding wayward discs...


Ya, we have "pros" here too. One of them didn't have a job for 2 years.
What a lucky man, live off your wife and play disc golf every day.
{sigh} to be a pro.


----------



## Semper Fi

Right now there are 5 cans of mountain dew on my desk. 3 cans of mountain dew code red. That makes 8 cans total.


----------



## Emmett

Well, at this very moment I AM winning, AND................ I fully intend to win this contest so it is unnecessary for any of you to post anything further as I will simply come along and post again. This in itself proves it redundant for you to participate in the infamous POST LAST game.

Come on Jim, declare me the POST LAST CHAMPION! I really want to win man. I fully realize now that this contest has been my true ambition in life and I cannot allow it to be denied me. If necessary I will resort to tactics that I will not disclose at this time in order to attain the prestigous honor of wimming the POST LAST ON THIS THREAD championship.

If any of you are tempted to post after I do please bare in mind that I will resort to retalitory measures. This is not a joke man, I really want to win. Oh sure, it may seem childish to most of you that a grown man should feel such passion about a contest such as this however I feel I have the qualifications, ability and desire to win this contest. I also have befriended somewhat a moderator (Kathianne) whom I exchange personal messages with on a bi-weekly or so basis and fully intend to use her influence if necessary to win this contest. 

I need some sleep.....................:duh3:


----------



## Stephanie

Awe, sorry to burst your bubble Emmett, but I snuck in after you...:funnyface


----------



## Emmett

Don't make me drive to Fairbanks! Top of the morning to you! I WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie

Emmett said:
			
		

> Don't make me drive to Fairbanks! Top of the morning to you! I WIN!!!!!!!!!!



Top of the morning to you.... 
I'm gonna win, I can see it in my future...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO




----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>



Emmett.


----------



## Annie

Emmett said:
			
		

> Well, at this very moment I AM winning, AND................ I fully intend to win this contest so it is unnecessary for any of you to post anything further as I will simply come along and post again. This in itself proves it redundant for you to participate in the infamous POST LAST game.
> 
> Come on Jim, declare me the POST LAST CHAMPION! I really want to win man. I fully realize now that this contest has been my true ambition in life and I cannot allow it to be denied me. If necessary I will resort to tactics that I will not disclose at this time in order to attain the prestigous honor of wimming the POST LAST ON THIS THREAD championship.
> 
> If any of you are tempted to post after I do please bare in mind that I will resort to retalitory measures. This is not a joke man, I really want to win. Oh sure, it may seem childish to most of you that a grown man should feel such passion about a contest such as this however I feel I have the qualifications, ability and desire to win this contest. I also have befriended somewhat a moderator (Kathianne) whom I exchange personal messages with on a bi-weekly or so basis and fully intend to use her influence if necessary to win this contest.
> 
> I need some sleep.....................:duh3:



Woah! You just disqualified yourself! Read the fine print: no friends or family of mods/admins can win!  Now how to declare myself the 'winner'? :shocked: :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Do I really have to post something with substance or can i just say...
I'M WINNING!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Do I really have to post something with substance or can i just say...
> I'M WINNING!!!



Well, you have to post something of substance while I can post any danged thing I want....

:teeth:


----------



## deaddude

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Woah! You just disqualified yourself! Read the fine print: no friends or family of mods/admins can win!  Now how to declare myself the 'winner'? :shocked: :teeth:



Wouldn't declaring yourself the winner violate our little arrangment Kathianne?


----------



## Redhots

There are rules for this?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, you have to post something of substance while I can post any danged thing I want....
> 
> :teeth:


Ahh, that's where you're wrong.
:blah2:


----------



## jimnyc

793 pages and nearly 12,000 replies? You people are sick in the head! 

Besides, didn't I tell you all about a year ago that I had already won, ya bastards?


----------



## Annie

Redhots said:
			
		

> There are rules for this?


You didn't notice? They are 'back there', somewhere...:duh3:


----------



## no1tovote4

:alco:


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> Wouldn't declaring yourself the winner violate our little arrangment Kathianne?




Oh yeah! Well it's picked up some traction again!  How long will this thread of the living dead go on?


----------



## Mr.Conley

Victory is mine!!!!


----------



## deaddude

Mr.Conley said:
			
		

> Victory is mine!!!!



Victory is fleeting.


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Victory is fleeting.



Isn't it though?


----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Isn't it though?




Quite


----------



## no1tovote4

deaddude said:
			
		

> Quite



Such a shame, wot?


----------



## deaddude

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Such a shame, wot?



There is no emoticon for how I feel right now, but this one will do:


----------



## Fmr jarhead

How many times do I have to come back here, and win this?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

post 4,444


----------



## no1tovote4

Whatup, JB?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Nada...how ya'll been?

Lots to talk about on my end, but not enough time.


----------



## Mr. P

Hey, Jamey! Nice to see you.


----------



## Fmr jarhead

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey, Jamey! Nice to see you.



Nice to be "seen."


----------



## Redhots

*The End*


----------



## Said1

Redhots said:
			
		

> *The End*



:talk2:


----------



## no1tovote4

Stopping by just to check into who is currently winning...  So who is it?


----------



## Fmr jarhead

You missed by one or two, I think.


----------



## Nienna

It's me! It's me! What's my prize?


----------



## no1tovote4

Prize?  I guess you have the pride...  If you win.  Maybe we'll send you the other half of Mr. P's donut.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I win!!!
 
Here's my prize.


----------



## deaddude

the world is going to hell all around us but I know It will all turn out ok so long as I have the last post on this thread.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Uhhh
yer fooked!


----------



## deaddude

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh
> yer fooked!



Nuh uh


----------



## Redhots

Help me, i've broke apart my insides.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

deaddude said:
			
		

> Nuh uh


Uh huh


----------



## no1tovote4

All your base are belong to us!


----------



## Mr.Conley

This is only the beginning.


----------



## manu1959

tis the end..........Victory


----------



## Mr.Conley

I think not.


----------



## jillian

Nope


----------



## manu1959

sorry but the end has come and gone, you missed it, i won


----------



## no1tovote4

There is an end?


----------



## Annie

An unexamined life.


----------



## Mr.Conley

Look upon my works, ye mighty, and despair...


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> There is an end?



yes ..... moments before the begining


----------



## Mr.Conley

Then this must be the middle.


----------



## deaddude

taffy


----------



## Semper Fi

deaddude said:
			
		

> taffy



No no, it's Daffy, with a D. If you put two pringles in your mouth a specific way, you can look like him!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

snorkel


----------



## deaddude

pea....tear....Griffin

Peter Griffen...damn it


----------



## Semper Fi

deaddude said:


> pea....tear....Griffin
> 
> Peter Griffen...damn it




No, its the sequence of going to a bar; peeing, crying, and seeing griffens.


----------



## Annie

Once again, this thread is begging for closure. Joker?


----------



## manu1959

Kathianne said:


> Once again, this thread is begging for closure. Joker?



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

i win


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> i win


 Joker better get here, quick!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I just have to make everyone THINK they've won.

we all know the truth


----------



## Semper Fi

JOKER96BRAVO said:


> I just have to make everyone THINK they've won.
> 
> we all know the truth



Well as of right now, I'm winning!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Semper Fi said:


> Well as of right now, I'm winning!



Yeees my plan is unfolding perfectly!
:tongue1:


----------



## Abbey Normal

I'm looking at you, Joker96.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Abbey Normal said:


> I'm looking at you, Joker96.



ooook. I'm...looking...at ....you too.


----------



## no1tovote4

Who?


----------



## RyzinEnagy

I win!!


----------



## red states rule

I am - try again


----------



## no1tovote4




----------



## red states rule




----------



## RyzinEnagy




----------



## deaddude

cheaters never win, and neither will you.


----------



## roomy

This is a stupid dumbass thread for stupid dumbasses, only stupid dumbasses post here, any stupid dumbasses posting after this is an even stupider more dumbassy stupid dumbass than any of the other stupid dumbasses that have posted before.


----------



## Stephanie

roomy said:


> This is a stupid dumbass thread for stupid dumbasses, only stupid dumbasses post here, any stupid dumbasses posting after this is an even stupider more dumbassy stupid dumbass than any of the other stupid dumbasses that have posted before.




Uaaaahhhhh........
Hoo U CALEN A DUMBAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:: 

il com and unt yor as don, u cal me tat agan.....:whip3: :firing:


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

roomy said:


> This is a stupid dumbass thread for stupid dumbasses, only stupid dumbasses post here, any stupid dumbasses posting after this is an even stupider more dumbassy stupid dumbass than any of the other stupid dumbasses that have posted before.



Ah. Well, I don't want to be a stupid dumbass, much less a stupider more dumbassy stupid dumbass. So, I'm not posti.... DAMN!


----------



## Stephanie

Hey!!!!

The spotlight is on MEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....   isn't it?


----------



## Semper Fi

Stephanie said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> The spotlight is on MEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....   isn't it?



Not no more it aint. By the way, what does the winner of the thread get?


----------



## deaddude

I believe there was somthing mentioned about a USMB turkey.


----------



## Mr. P

It's a brand new unused Saturday Morning.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:


> It's a brand new unused Saturday Morning.



I used just a little bit of it but there still is a bunch left !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:


> I used just a little bit of it but there still is a bunch left !



My favorite time of the day.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:


> My favorite time of the day.



I'm a morning guy too. Nice and quiet time to adjust yourself for the day. Not enough can be said for a well rested brain.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:


> I'm a morning guy too. Nice and quiet time to adjust yourself for the day. Not enough can be said for a well rested brain.



Oh yeah, the quiet is great. Then at dawn you can just listen to the world of nature waking up. I love it.


----------



## misterblu

I just love being a winner!


----------



## dmp

No way, I WON!


----------



## CSM

This thing hasn't died yet?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

No:tongue1:


----------



## CSM

It should.


----------



## akiboy

Hah!! I am the last one TILL NOW.

Any ways what's the prize??? A date with Condoleeza Rice or a ticket to Tehran???


" in this thread "


Akshay


----------



## Kagom

Win?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sleepy1:


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:


> :sleepy1:



Where ya been, kid?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Whatever. It's not like I really want 2 exclamation points anyways!


----------



## Kagom

Clay Taurus is my hero


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:


> Where ya been, kid?



Workin.
New job on base and the net Nazis are strict here.
I get my DSL at home tomorrow, then you're all in for it.
Dude....I got a Dell!


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:


> Workin.
> New job on base and the net Nazis are strict here.
> I get my DSL at home tomorrow, then you're all in for it.
> Dude....I got a Dell!



I'll get your play-pin ready.:


----------



## Kagom

Have I won yet?


----------



## manu1959

Kagom said:


> Have I won yet?



nope


----------



## Kagom

manu1959 said:


> nope


STOP...TAUNTING ME! =((((((


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Mr. P said:


> I'll get your play-pin ready.:



Need some help with that old man?
I know your bones are almost dust now.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:


> Need some help with that old man?
> I know your bones are almost dust now.



Nahhh, I keep it set up for ya.:rotflmao:


----------



## akiboy

lOOKS LIKE i AM GONNA WIN THIS THREAD!!! 






Akshay


----------



## trobinett

akiboy said:


> lOOKS LIKE i AM GONNA WIN THIS THREAD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akshay



Sorry newbie...................

Thread locked.


----------



## akiboy

Sorry Mr Trobinett I am back


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:blah2:


----------



## akiboy

:funnyface 



Akshay


----------



## Mr. P

I *will* Win!


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:


> I *will* Win!



dream on...


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:


> dream on...



Just watch me.:tongue1:


----------



## akiboy

*


Mr. P said:



			Just watch me.:tongue1:
		
Click to expand...

*

Watch me First!!!  



Akshay


----------



## no1tovote4

Been a long time since I posted in this thread,...  but I am winning just as much right at this moment!


----------



## 90K

I win?  Cool:hail:


----------



## no1tovote4

Not yet...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

:sausage:


----------



## no1tovote4

:food1:


----------



## deaddude

4 more posts to 12000


----------



## deaddude

3 more posts till 12000


----------



## deaddude

2 more posts till 12000


----------



## deaddude

1 more post till 12000


----------



## no1tovote4

How many now?


----------



## deaddude

negative 1 posts till 12000


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:


> How many now?



Starting a new one!


----------

